# Fangberichte aus der Brandung



## mcmc

*Aktuelle Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wie man dem Forum entnehmen kann, geht die Brandungssaison endlich los. Ich denke, es ist sinnvoll einen Thread einzustellen, der nur Fangberichte enthält ohne Geplapper (muss natürlich auch mal sein, aber nicht in diesem Thread). Soll also nur reine Information sein, damit man sich informieren kann, wo etwas geht und wo nicht.
Sämtliche Nichtfangmeldungen wird der Moderator ohne Komentar löschen. Es steht jedem frei zu einem Angeltag oder besonderen Fisch einen Extrathread im Forum zu eröffnen. 

Hier mein Bericht:

*Datum*:Freitag, 23.09.2005
*Ort*: Dahme links
*Wetter*: Sonne, 21 C
*Wind*: Südost 3
*Angelzeit*: 18h-22h
*Köder*: Wattis und Ringler
*Vorfach*:Cascade- Ein-Haken-Nachläufer, ca. 80 cm
*Wurfweiten*: 120m und weiter
*Fang*: zu zweit, 8 maßige Dorsche bis 43 cm, 1 Butt 31cm


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : 24.09.05 / 25.09.05
Wo: Bliesdorf
Wann : 20:00 - 01:00 Uhr
Köder : Wattwurm / Seeringelwurm
Wurfweite : Volldampf
Wind : 2 Nordost
Wer : 2 Freunde und ich
Fische : meine Freunde OF; ich 1 Dorsch, 2 Butt;
Mond : zunehmend
Bemerkung: nachdem der Mond sich erhoben hatte, waren nur noch selten ganz vorsichtige Bisse zu erkennen, wovon ich auch mit längerem Vorfach keinen bekommen konnt.

__________________
Gruß
Volker


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:24.09
Wo: Dazendorf rechts Steilküste
Wann: 17.00-23.30
Köder:Wattwurm
Wind: 0-1  |kopfkrat 
Wer:ich
Fische: 4 Dorsche 41-43cm,2 Platten 28 und 31
Vorfach:so wie alle Fischen  |kopfkrat ,erst 2 Haken,später 1 haken
Bemerkung:ein paar Nemos,Dorschbisse sehr spät,
Platten noch im hellen

Gruß Thomas


PS;gute Idee mit dem Thread,mcmc #6


----------



## big mama

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann : 24. + 25.9.05
wo: ostermade
womit : Wattis
wer: mein Schatz und ich
Fische : 24.9. ich einen 40er Leo, 25.9. mein Mann einen 41 Leo

Das war wirklich frustig! Wir haben mit Doppelvorfächern geangelt. Die Haken waren nach 10 min leer gekabbert ohne das einBiss oder ähnliches zu spüren war.
Leider ist unsere Wurfweite noch verbesserungswürdig ( beide so um 60 m ) .


----------



## mb243

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:Freitag, 30.09.2005
Ort: Langholz Campingplatz - Eckernförder Bucht
Wetter: bedeckt / dunkel  |kopfkrat 
Wind: Süd-West 3-4
Angelzeit: 18h-3.00h
Köder: Wattis und Ringler
Vorfach:Ein-Haken-Nachläufer+ Ein-Haken-Lift-Montage
Wurfweiten: 120m und weiter
Fang: alleine, 18 maßige Dorsche bis 47 cm

Es war ein sehr zähes Angeln! Bis Mitternacht hatte ich erst 2 Dorsche und wollte eigentlich einpacken, da ging es dann aber erst richtig los!!! Sehr viele vorsichtige Bisse (ca. 30 Stk). War nachher richtig stressig- innerhalb von 2,5 Std. nur 2 Zigaretten geraucht!!!  |supergri  (So lasse ich mir das Rauchen gerne abgewöhnen!!!)


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:SONNTAG 02/10/05
*Wer:* ICH UND MEIN LÜDDER
*Ort*: ROSENFELDE STRAND
*Wetter*: SONNE, TROCKEN;SPÄTER SEHR NEBELIG FEUCHT
*Wind*: SCHWACH WESTLICH
*Angelzeit*: 17h-23h
*Köder*: Wattis  
*Vorfach*:ZWEIHAKENSYSTEM ; BEIDE HAKEN ÜBER GRUND /KURZE UND LANGE MUNDSSCHNÜRE GEFISCHT
*Wurfweiten*: ERST UM 80 M SPÄTER UM 50 M
*Fang*: zu zweit, 8   Dorsche  davon 5 stck zwischen 40 und 44 cm


----------



## fishing-willi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

datum:1.10.
wer? ich und mein onkel
wo? bliesdorf
wetter: regen
wind:süd 5 später westdrehend und abnehmend
angelzeit:17 bis 23 uhr
köder:wattis
vorfach 2 haken vorfach worfweiten 40 bis 80 meter, ham auf alle weiten gebissen
fang: ich 4 dorsche zum mitnehmen + 6 oder 7 lüdde die wieder schwimmen dürfen, mein onkel 3 gute dorsche und n paar lüdde!


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wo:hohenfelderstrand
Wann:3.10.05
Uhrzeit:17:00-23:00
Wind:Ost-Nordost,also auflandig
Werorschmann und ich
Köder:Wattis
Beute:zusammen 21 Dorsche und zwei Platte
Was auffiel:kaum nemos und die grösseren bissen sehr vehemend

gruß degl


----------



## Micky

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Mittwoch, 05.10.2005
*Wer:* Ich, Marcy, Timmy, Lothar und Ralf
*Ort*: Weißenhäuser Strand
*Wetter*: Sonne, traumhafter Sonnenuntergang hinter der Steilküste
*Wind*: schwach aus OST
*Angelzeit*: 17:00 - 22:45 Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach*:Zweihakensystem
*Wurfweiten*: 60/70 später FULL PULL !!!
*Fang*: 7 Scheiben (größte 48 cm), 2 Dorsche (anfang bis mitte 40)
KEINE NEMOS !!!

*Marcy:* 16 Scheiben, 5 Dorsche (Köder: Watt+Ringler)
*Timmy:* 2 Scheiben, 1 Dorsch (Köder: Watti)
*Lothar:* !?!?! 5 Fische (Köder: Watti)
*Ralf:* 10 Scheiben, 3 Dorsche (1 x 58cm, aber recht mager) (Köder: Watti + Ringler)


----------



## Belex

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:30.09-01.10.05
*Wer:* ich und mein Kumpel Rene
*Ort*: nähe Wustrow(2km links von der Seebrücke)
*Wetter*: sehr mild trocken/SamstagRegen
*Wind*: tagsüber 3bft in Böen 5,Abends 2bft
*Angelzeit*: 17:00-02:00
*Köder*: Watti
*Vorfach*:2hakensystem ohne leuchtperlen
*Wurfweiten*: die Surfmaster60 war so halb leer vieleicht 100m?
*Fang*:22Dorsche zwischen 45 und 55cm|rolleyes 
viele Fehlbisse die Haken saßen meißt sehr knapp in der Maulspalte aber die Bisse sahen aus wie 60cm,Wahnsinn


----------



## karlosito

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:8.10.05
*Wer:* Dani_Ch und ich
*Ort*: Neuhaus direk hinterm Hotel
*Wetter*: sehr mild trocken
*Wind*: abends vllt ne 2
*Angelzeit*: 17:00-23:30
*Köder*: Watti
*Vorfach*:ich einhakenmontagen
*Wurfweiten*: ich so um die 120-130m*
Fang*:bis um halb elf nur n nemo, dann innerhalb kürzester zeit 4 gute dorsch dann wieder nix. Dani leider nix


----------



## Dani_CH

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Mittwoch Abend 5,10,05, Neuhaus-Strand, aufm Darss:

19.00: Eine Flunder (leider untermässig 23cm)

20,15: Erster Dorsch auf Sandaal 42cm

Nachher kein Erfolg mehr. Windstärke max 1BF, Generell war eine Woche Ententeichwetter- und Dorsche waren wenn überhaupt, erst nach der zweiten Sandbank (ca 150-160m weit draussen) zu erreichen. Mit meinem Geschirr- leider unerreichbar weit. Max. Wurfweite mit Einhak/Weitwurfsystem ca max. 110m.


----------



## SEKT444

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hi, hier mein Bericht

Datum:Mittwoch 12.10.2005
Ort: Fehmarnsund, Beelitz Werft
Wetter: Sonne, dann dunkel, ca 15° 
Wind: aus südlicher Richtung
Angelzeit: 17-23 Uhr
Köder: Wattis
Vorfach: verschiedene
Wurfweiten: soweit wie ich kann, wie weit auch immer das ist
Fang: zu zweit, 8 maßige Dorsche bis 48 cm, 4 untermaßige

Hat super Spaß gemacht.


----------



## mcmc

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:Freitag, 14.10.2005
Ort: Rosenfelde links
Wetter: Sonne, 17 C
Wind: null
Angelzeit: 17h-22h
Köder: Wattis und Ringler
Vorfach:Cascade- Ein-Haken-Nachläufer
Wurfweiten: alles was geht
Wer:Koschi und ich
Fang: zu zweit, 20 maßige Dorsche bis 55 cm, ca. 10 untermaßige
Sonstiges: Angeln wie im Sommer und trotzdem Fisch,


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Freitag, 14.10.05
*Ort*: Börgerende
*Wetter*: Sonne: 14°c / Nachts : die volle Säufersonne
*Wind*: Wind,wind??Der Teich war wie mit nen Hobel abgezogen
*Angelzeit*: 17.00-00.00Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis und Schrimps
*Vorfach*:Ein u.o. Zwei-Hakensystem
*Wurfweiten*: Die erste Rinne liegt so bei 60-80m , um die 2. zuerreichen müße mann mind.doppelt soweit werfen.
*Fang*: 2 schöööne Scheiben , nen "Doppelzentner" Kleinvieh , nur 3 Leos über 40
*Besonderheiten: *ungewohnt extrem viele Fehlbisse, (bin noch auf Ursachenforschung) Und sehr viele Fische mit teilweise starken Verletzungen im Maulbereich.


----------



## tweety007

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo,

Datum: 04.10.05
Ort: Rosenfelder Strand rechts
Wetter: klar
Wind : S 4
Angelzeit: 19-01 Uhr
Köder: Wattis, Seeringel
Vorfach: verschiedene
Wurfweiten: 75-100 m
Fang: 2kleine und 7 maßige Dorsche

Gruß twwety007


----------



## tweety007

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo,

Datum: 05.10.05
Ort: Rosenfelder Strand rechts
Wetter: klar
Wind : S 4
Angelzeit: 19-01 Uhr
Köder: Wattis, Seeringel
Vorfach: verschiedene
Wurfweiten: 75m
Fang:  7 maßige Dorsche

Gruß twwety007


----------



## tweety007

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo,

Datum: 08.10.05
Ort: Rosenfelder Strand rechts
Wetter: klar
Wind : SO 3
Angelzeit: 19-03 Uhr
Köder: Wattis, Seeringel
Vorfach: verschiedene
Wurfweiten: 50-75 m
Fang: 3 kleine und 6 maßige Dorsche

Gruß twwety007


----------



## mb243

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

wo: Hohenhain
wann: 15.10.05 17:00 - 01:00 Uhr
Köder: Wattwurm
Beißzeit: 18:30 - 01:00 Uhr durchgehend
Weite: von 20m bis alles was geht
Fische: 32 Dorsche
Bisse gesamt: 34
Wind: 4-5 Nord-Ost
Wer: iris und ich!

Sehr geiles Angeln! #6 Gut so Es hat gebissen ohne Ende! In allen Weiten. Kein einziger Untermassiger dabei gewesen (38-47cm).


----------



## karlosito

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

wo: Neuhaus/Darß
 wann: 15.10.05 17:30 - 02:00 Uhr
 Köder: Wattwurm
 Beißzeit: 20:00 - 02:00 Uhr durchgehend
 Weite: alles was geht
 Fische: 10 Dorsche
 Wind: 2 Nord-Ost
 Wer: 3 bekannte und ich
besonderes: was ein scheiss. wind war gut, aber vollmond. ich hatte 5fische, der eine 3 und noch 1 und 1. der vollmond hat alles versaut, man brauchte (fast) keine kopflampe. ich hoffe das nächste mal wird besser.


----------



## RalfAlbers

*AW: Aktuelle Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:14.10.2005
Wer: Sohnemann (12) und ich auf Fehmarntrip
Ort: Fehmarnsund, Beelitz Werft
Wetter: Sonne,  ca 16°, im Dunkeln bei Windstille 12°, so warm war mir noch nie in der Brandung
Wind: schwach aus westlicher Richtung, danach windstill
Angelzeit: 16-24 Uhr
Köder: Wattis
Vorfach: verschiedene, u.a. ein gekauftes 2 Haken System von Balzer, gabs bei Baltic in Burgstaaken für 2,49 - hat super funktioniert, fast alle Bisse darauf - wo ich dich eigentlich so gerne selber bastel....
Wurfweiten: 80 m
Fang: 7 maßige Dorsche bis 47 cm, 3 untermaßige.
Die Bisse ware sehr zaghaft, außer einem Hammerbiss, der sich dann aber nicht reinbekommen lies - keinen Zentimeter - irgendwann hat es sich gelöst. Jetzt rätsel ich, ob das ein ganz großer war oder ob sich das Vorfach verhängt hat - aber wo ist dann der Fisch geblieben? Der Biss war jedenfalls deutlicher als alles andere an dem Abend....
2 der größeren waren krank, einmal total fies ein weisses Geschwür am Rücken, einmal zwei kleine Geschwüre am Schwanz. Andere Angler hatten auch kranke Dorsche, ich mache mal einen Threat dazu auf.
Ralf


----------



## RalfAlbers

*AW: Aktuelle Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

was ich noch vergessen habe:

Neben mir war noch ein netter älterer Herr, Touri mit Turnschuhen und  ner uralten, wunderhübschen Rute, maximal 3 Meter lang. Sein Vorfach plumste so 20-30 Meter weit. Was soll ich sagen: Er hat 1/2 so viele Dorsche gefangen wie ich mit meinen beiden Brandungsruten und Gewaltwürfen... Das tröstet doch, wenn die Weitwürfe mal in ein paar Jahren nicht mehr gehen, muss man nicht mit dem Angeln aufhören...


----------



## hd-treiber

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:22.10.
Wo: Kühlungsborn
Wann: 17.00-01.00
Köder:Wattwurm
Wind: 5-? allerdings ablandig, bzw leicht seitlich 
Wer:ich + Kumpel
Fische: 14 Dorsche - Größe sehr schön!#6 
Vorfach: Einhaken + Zweihakenmontagen
Bemerkung: Beisszeit bis ca. 23.00, danach ging nicht mehr wirklich was.
Verteilung: mein Kumpel 11 Dorsche, ich 3:c (So grausam kann angeln sein, trotz gleicher Vorraussetzungen....:m )


----------



## Smallmouth

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : 22.10.05
Wo: Bliesdorf/Stahltreppe
Wann : 18:00 - 23:00 Uhr
Köder : Wattwurm / Seeringelwurm
Wurfweite : Volldampf
Wind : 4-5 südwest
Wer :  Jörg  und Ich 
Fische : Jörg 17 Dorsche; ich 10 Dorsche, alle Fische ueber 40 cm 
Mond : nicht gesehen
Bemerkung: Das Wasser war sehr weit weg , so das wir mit Wathosen auf die erste Sandbank ca. 40-50 m gingen und von dort dann die Bleie in die Ferne schickten.Was sich dann auch als sehr erfolgreich bewies , da die 
Angler links und rechts von uns, nur 1 bis 2 Fische hatten.


----------



## toddy

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : 23.10.05
Wo : Fl Aussenförde dän Seite.
Wann : Bisse ab 17 Uhr !!
Köder : Wattwurm--Seeringelwurn
Entfernung : 50 m bis ca 120 m
Wind : 4-5 West schräg auflandig
Wer : Ich und 2 Kollegen
Fische : 1 x Platte 34 cm u 25 Dorsch von 39-49 cm .

Bemerkungen : Fing früh an zu beissen ( ca. 17 Uhr ) wobei die Platte als erster kam, danach zuerst die grösseren Dorsche, später auch einige untermassige die zurück durften.
Insgesamt Bisse in einer Tour!!
Hat Spass gemacht als Saisonanfang.


----------



## Micky

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : 22.10.05
Wo: Weißenhaus
Wann : 16:00 - 21:30 Uhr
Köder : Wattwurm / Seeringelwurm
Wurfweite : FULL PULL und noch weiter
Wind : 5 SW
Wer : Timmy4903 und ich
*Timmy:* 1 Dorsch (49), 1 Scheibe. 
*ICH:* 1 Scheibe, 4 Dorsche (45-49cm) 

*Bemerkung:* Das Wasser war aufgrund der Windrichtung etwas niedriger als sonst, trotzdem ne ganz anständige Brandung. Gute Fische standen SEHR WEIT draußen, d.h. FULL PULL, ansonsten waren es lediglich kleine oder Zufallsfänge.

Bis zum Eitz war der Strand VOLL mit Anglern, würde mich interessieren was da so rauskam. Im hellen war nicht zu sehen das da was gefangen wurde. Die Angler neben uns hatten bis um 21Uhr zu dritt einen Dorsch und eine Platte.


----------



## toddy

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann : 28.10.05
Wo : Fl Aussenförde dän Seite.
Wind : 3-4 aus SO
Angelzeit : 17 - 21 Uhr ---auch Beiszeiet-
Fische : 11 dorsche von 39-46 cm.
Köder : Watt u. Seeringelwurm.
Besonderes : Angelnachbar fing auch Butt ca. 42 cm !
Fische scheinen genu da zu sein!
Durchschnitt solte besser werden!
Extreme Weite war dort wieder einmal nicht nöig.


----------



## Pete

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

meschendorf bei rerik...30.10.2005
uhrzeit 18-20.30 uhr
angler: pete
fische: 3 dorsche
          2 platte
köder: watti
wind: süd/südost 4
wurfweite: volle kanne...nur dort bisse...
bemerkung: einen tag später naturköderfischen am nachläufersystem vom boot am trollegrund (9-13 m wassertiefe) brachte 15 dorsche und über 20 maßige klieschen...


----------



## dtnorway

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Freitag, 28.10.2005
*Ort*: Marienleuchte
*Wetter*: Wolkenlos
*Wind*: Südost 4-5
*Angelzeit*: 16h-21h
*Köder*: Wattwurm
*Vorfach*:Klapp-um-Vorfach ein Haken
*Wurfweiten*: um 100
*Fang*: zu zweit, Absoluter Schneidertag! Auch unsere Mitangler (ca.5) keine Bisse; ziemlich starke Dünung; Angeln aus Frust abgebrochen#d|gr:


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@all

2... in Worten zwei maßige Dorsche in der Kieler Innenförde.
Westwind und 13° Wassertemperatur waren wohl für die Leo's nicht so prickelnd
Wann: gestern Abend
gruß degl


----------



## Rheini

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Fehmarn vom 29.10-04.11


WO:Klausdorf, Katharienenhof ,Marienleuchte, Westermarkelsdorf, Staberhuk

Angelzeit: ca.16:00 - 22:30      und 05:30-07:00 Spinnfischen (Klausdorf)

Köder: Wattis

Wassertemperatur / Wind : 11-12 Grad / Süd-Ost und Süd-West

Gefangen : zwischen gar nichts und max 5 Dorsche zwischen 25cm-45cm  (von 3 Anglern). Beim Spinnfischen hat sich gar nichts getan.


Fazit: Die Ostsee ist einfach noch zu warm. Aber Krabben hats wie Sand am Meer #d 

Gruß Rheini


----------



## fishing-willi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

ich war mittwoch und donnerstag im fehmernsund los, links von der beelitz weft. die bisse kahmen schon in der dämmerung, dann kahm eine beisspause von 1,5 std und danach fing es edenn wieder an zu beissen!das hab ich an beiden tagen gehabt! mittwoch hatte ich viel mit kraut zu kämpfen, so dass ich zum schluss nur nocvh mit einer rute geangelt habe, dafür haben die dorsche aber ge bissen!mittwoch hatte ich 12 maßige dorsche und nur 3 oder 4 untermaßige, donnerstag hatte ich denn 10 maßige aber dafür 9 untermaßige!ich habe mit einer einhaken nachläufermontage am besten gefangen!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* *04.11.2005*
*Strand:* *Rosenfelde links*
*Wetter:* *bewölkt, anfangs Nieselregen,dann klar*
*Wind:* *3 Bft. aus Süd*
*Strömung:* *schwach*
*Angelzeit:* *17:00-22:30*
*Vorfach:* *Weitwurfvorfach mit Cascade und 2 Haken an beiden Ruten*
*Köder:* *150 Wattis, 200 Gramm Ringler*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *Weit, weit draußen*
*Fang:* *17 Dorsche zwischen 38 und 49 Zentimeter, 2 Platte bis 38 cm.*
*Kommentar:* *Die Fische waren extrem scheu, haben richtig in die Rute reingeknallt, dann war Ruhe, wenn man mal einen gefangen hat, dann war der ganz vorne in der Lippe gehakt, ganz selten mal tiefer...*


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* *05.11.2005*
*Strand:* *nähe Hohwacht*
*Wetter:* *klar und erstaunlich warm*
*Wind:* *2 Bft. aus südlichen Richtungen*
*Strömung:* *keine*
*Angelzeit:* *17:00-20:00*
*Vorfach:* *Weitwurfvorfach mit Cascade und 2 Haken an beiden Ruten*
*Köder:* *50 Wattis*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *Weit, weit draußen*
*Fang:* *5 Dorsche zwischen 38 und 44 Zentimeter, 3 Platte bis 36 cm.*
*Kommentar:* *Diesmal nur sehr wenige Bisse, fast jeder Biss wurde auch Fisch....*


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* *12.11.2005*
*Strand:* *Rosenfelde liiiiiiiiiiiinks*
*Wetter:* *bewölkt und warm*
*Wind:* *2 Bft. aus südlichen Richtungen*
*Strömung:* *kräftig nach links*
*Angelzeit:* *16:00-01:00*
*Vorfach:* *Weitwurfvorfach mit Cascade und 2 Haken an beiden Ruten*
*Köder:* *50 Wattis, 100 Gramm Ringler*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *Weit, weit draußen*
*Fang:* *10 Dorsche bis 52 cm *
*Kommentar:* *Vor einer Woche beim Mepo Cup kam mehr raus, ich denke mal dass das mit dem "fast Vollmond" zusammenhängt....*


----------



## dorschman

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 12.11.2005
Strand: auch Rosenfelde liiiiiiiiiiiinks
Wetter: bewölkt und warm
Wind: 2 Bft. aus südlichen Richtungen
Strömung: kräftig nach links
Angelzeit: 18:00 - 03:45 h
Vorfach: Weitwurfvorfach 1er Lift mit Breakaway Blei
Köder: 150 Wattis, 100 Gramm Ringler
Haupt-Bissentfernung: Weit, weit draußen
Fang: 14 Dorsche bis 48 cm


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 12.11.2005
Strand: Kühlungsborn West (Ende Zeltplatz)
Wetter: leicht bewölkt und warm
Wind: 2 Bft. aus südlichen Richtungen
Strömung: nicht vorhanden
Angelzeit: 16:00-21:00
Vorfach: 2 X 1 Haken Nachläufer
Köder: Wattwurm
Haupt-Bissentfernung: Weit, weit draußen
Fang: 1 Dorsche / 57cm
Kommentar: sonst war nix, ein Dorsch schon in der Dämmerung und dann Null. Das wasser wurde lief immer weiter ab, nicht gut


----------



## hd-treiber

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 11.11.2005
Strand: Kühlungsborn 
Wetter:  bewölkt
Wind: 3-4 Bft. aus s-sw
Angelzeit: 18-22.00
Vorfach: 2 Hakenmontage
Köder: Wattwurm
Haupt-Bissentfernung: so weit wie mgl. draussen
Fang: 1 Dorsche / ca. 35cm (schwimmt wieder)
Kommentar: Hatte mit meinem kleinen Nemo wenigstens einmal nen Fisch an der Angel sonst komplett Fehlanzeige!:c


----------



## CyTrobIc

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 13.11.2005
Strand: Großenbrode / Seebrücke
Wetter: Leicht Neblig, keine Wolken, fast Vollmond
Wasser: Glasklar
Wind: 2-3 süd
Zeit: 20.00 bis 22.00
Köder: Wattwurm
Vorfach: 2 Haken Paternoster
Entf: 30 - 50 m vom Kopf der Seebrücke
Fang: 1 Dorsch 42 cm

Kommentar: Es war feucht und Arschkalt


----------



## Zanderstipper

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:14.10.05
*Ort*: Kieler Förde
*Wetter*: Bewölkt
*Wind*: SW 7-9
*Angelzeit*: 17h-21.30h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wer:* Degl und ein Nicht-Boardie
*Vorfach*:Ein- und 2-Haken
*Wurfweiten*: relativ kurz, besitze kein Brandungsgeschirr...
*Fang*: eine Platte 42 cm, 3 Dorsche 10-15 cm...

War das zweite mal überhaupt in der Brandung, hab mich über meinen Fisch gefreut. #6 Aber gebissen hat's nicht wirklich doll... Degl hat noch n schönen Dorsch gefangen, das wars dann auch. Aber ich komme wieder, habe Blut geleckt... 

PS: Uns fehlte so n bisschen Wasser bei dem Wind, und es wurde immer weniger...


----------



## MANSKE

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:14.10.05
*Ort*: Bliesdorf (seeräubernest)
*Wetter*: Sternenklar nachher bewölkt(fast vollmond)
*Wind*: 3-4 auffrischend s o 
*Angelzeit*:15-0.30
*Köder*:watt und seeringel 
*Wer:* ich
*Vorfach*:alles probiert wat ich gebastelt hab
*Wurfweiten*:20-full pull 
*Fang: 2 dorsche 44 und ca 7 cm|kopfkrat 1 butt von 9 cm|kopfkrat (die kinder durften natürlich wieder baden!)*
*das wasser war komplett bis vorderkante buhne weg!und ich immer hinterher, stand nachher irgendwo zwischen 1 u 2 sandbankJAJA wenn ich schon mal losgehe!wieder völlig falsche platzwahl*


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 12.11.2005
Strand: Rerik (Teufelsschlucht)
Wetter: anfangs klar, später bewölkt und kalt (3°C) 
Wind: 4-5 Bft. aus West bis Nordwest
Strömung: nicht vorhanden
Angelzeit: 15:00-22:00
Vorfach: unterschiedlich, meistens 1 Haken Nachläufer oder Seitenarm
Köder: Wattwurm
Haupt-Bissentfernung: Weit, und halbe kraft
Fang: 4 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 50 und eine Flunder 38
Kommentar: noch im hellen sehr gute Bisse gehabt und im dunkeln fast nix mehr


----------



## karlosito

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 19.11.2005
 Strand: Neuhaus Darß
 Wetter: newölkt windig kalt
 Wind: k.a.
 Strömung: k.a.
 Angelzeit: 17:00-22:30
 Vorfach: 1 Hakenmontagen
 Köder: Wattwurm
 Haupt-Bissentfernung: so um die 60-70m
 Fang: 8 Dorsche zwischen 41 und 52 cm
sonstiges: war ein echt schönes fischen, ich hätte mir aber mehr von den bedingungen erwartet.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* *20.11.2005*
*Strand:* *Olpenitz*
*Wetter:* *bewölkt und saukalt*
*Wind:* *2-3 Bft. aus nördlichen Richtungen*
*Strömung:* *kräftig in die Schlei rein*
*Angelzeit:* *14:30-20:15*
*Vorfach:* *Standartsystem mit Drahtseitenarmen und selbstleuchtenden Lil´Corkey´s*
*Köder:* *Wattis, Ringler*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *Maximal 15 Meter vom Strand*
*Fang:* *4 Flundern (44,42,40,35)*
*Kommentar:* *Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie schwer es ist, maximal 15 Meter zu werfen...*


----------



## Holger F.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:[/B] 22.11.2005
*Strand*: Rerik  Teufelsschlucht
*Wetter*: leicht bewölkt und kalt
*Wind*: 2 Bft. aus Nord Ost Richtungen
*Strömung*: nicht vorhanden
*Angelzeit*: 16:00-21:30
*Vorfach*: 2 X 1 Haken 
*Köder*: Wattwurm
*Haupt-Bissentfernung*: weit draußen Alles was ging
*Fang*: 2 Dorsche / 46 und 49 cm
*Kommentar*: in der Dämmerung hat es kurze Zeit gut gebissen.
                 Danach war garnix mehr obwohl eigendlich alles gestimmt hat.
                 Trübes Wasser, kein Mond und sehr dunkel leichte Brandung.
                 Ein älterer Herr mit Blinker hat in der Dämmerung 9 sehr gute
                 Dorsche gefangen. Andere Brandungsangler sind auch alle mit
                 1 bis 2 Fische nach Hause gefahren.
__________________


----------



## gerwinator

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:[/b] 26.11.
Strand: Dahmeshövd
Wetter: himmel sah erst aus als würds gleich schütten, dann im dunkeln sternklar und saukalt
Wind: 4 Bft. SSO
Strömung: seitenströmung
Angelzeit: 15.30h bis 21h
Vorfach: eigenbau
Köder: Wattwurm
Haupt-Bissentfernung: 50m und weniger
Fang: dorsche: 45, 2mal 46, 48, 49 und 50 und ein lüddschen
Kommentar: dachte erst: mal wieder voll in die schei**e gegriffen, als sich bis 18h nix tat, dann 4 dorsche bis 18.30, ein um 19.45 und ein beim einpacken um 21h. zwischendurch irgendwann den lüddn und ein biss verhaun, also, war sehr verhalten was bisse anging. und der strand war leer in zwei sinnen. einmal war ich der einzige angler, einer packte mit seim sohn ein als ich grad kam, und zweitens da fehlt n guter meter sand (also höhentechnisch gesehn|kopfkrat ) wenn man gleich die treppe runterkommt, habs leider nicht fotografiert, aber hat sich sehr verändert in en letzten paar wochen...


----------



## Smallmouth

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 26.11.
Strand: Dahme TP
Wetter: sternklar und saukalt
Wind: 4-5 Bft. SSO
Strömung: leichte seitenströmung
Angelzeit: 17.30h bis 21h
Vorfach: eigenbau , 1 Haken
Köder: Wattwurm
Haupt-Bissentfernung: 50m und mehr
Fang: 9 Dorsche alle so um die 45 cm und zwei Untermaßige, einige noch verloren ,sehr hängerträchtig mit vereinzelt grossen Steinen.

Kommentar:Wie gerwinator schon sagte , es fehlte mind. 1 m Wasser , aber am Taucherparkplatz gibt es auch kleine Muschelriffe ,die bei diesem Wasserstand völlig trocken liegen ( ist eigentlich ungewöhnlich bei SO Wind
normalerweise nur bei westlichen Winden). Man gewinnt dann mind. 30m , kann auch bequem stehen und erreicht gute Wassertiefen. Sollte das Wasser
mal schneller zurück kommen ,ist eine Wathose ein großer Vorteil.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* *25.11.2005*
*Strand:* *Weißenhaus links richtung Steilküste*
*Wetter:* *bewölkt, Rückenwind*
*Wind:* *3 Bft. aus Süd-Ost*
*Strömung:* *keine*
*Angelzeit:* *16:30-21:30*
*Vorfach:* *Weitwurfvorfach mit Cascade und 2 Haken an beiden Ruten*
*Köder:* *150 Wattis, 150 Gramm Ringler*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *Ca. 15 Meter vorm Strand*
*Fang:* *2 Dorsche: 48 und 39 cm*
*Kommentar:* *Tja, das war mal absoluter Totentanz.....:c *


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* *26.11.2005*
*Strand:* *Kraksdorf rechts*
*Wetter:* *bewölkt*
*Wind:* *5 Bft. aus Süd-Ost*
*Strömung:* *schwach nach links*
*Angelzeit:* *16:30-21:30*
*Vorfach:* *Weitwurfvorfach mit Cascade und 2 Haken an beiden Ruten*
*Köder:* *150 Wattis, 150 Gramm Ringler*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *absolut überall: nah, kurz, schräg rechts, schräg links, einfach überall...*
*Fang:* *36 Dorsche zwischen 39 und 54 Zentimeter*
*Kommentar:* *Die Menge war ebenso erstaunlich wie die Größe, ich hatte am ganzen Abend nur 2 Untermaßige. Das Heftige war nur der Rückweg zum Auto...*


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* *01.12.2005*
*Strand:* *wieder Kraksdorf, selbe Stelle*
*Wetter:* *sternenklar*
*Wind:* *4 Bft. aus Süd-Ost, später etwa 5, dann wieder 4*
*Strömung:* *schwach*
*Angelzeit:* *18:00-20:00*
*Vorfach:* *Weitwurfvorfach mit Cascade und 2 Haken an beiden Ruten*
*Köder:* *50 Wattis*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *weit draußen*
*Fang:* *10 Dorsche zwischen 39 und 47 Zentimeter*
*Kommentar:* *Die Fische waren zeimlich scheu, oft nur vorne im Maul gehakt. Ich bin am Testen ob die Stelle nur eine Eintagsfliege war...bis jetzt scheint es nicht so!*


----------



## me_fo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* *03.12.2005*
*Strand:* Howachter Bucht, rechts von mir war noch ne Gruppe von 50 Wettfischern (ein Teil von mind. 250, die den Samstag die Küste überrannt haben)
*Wetter:* *bewölkt bis sternenklar*
*Wind:* * aus Süd-Ost 3-5 sehr unterschiedlich*
*Strömung:* *keine*
*Angelzeit:* *15:00-22:00*
*Vorfach:* *2 Haken an beiden Ruten*
*Köder:* *50 Wattis*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *weit bis sehr weit draußen*
*Fang:* *5 Dorsche zwischen 44 und 54 Zentimeter. 7 Schollen, nur 2 unter 38, die Größte 44.*
*Kommentar:* *Die Fische bissen zum Teil wie verrückt und erst später sehr vorsichtig. Die beste Fangzeit war von 17:00 - 20:00 Uhr.*


----------



## Quappenqualle

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 3.12.2005
Strand: Nonnewitz (Insel Rügen)
Wetter: bedeckt mit Wolkenlücken, sch... kalt!! ca. 0- minus 2 °C (gefühlt - 10 °C)
Wind: SO 3-4
Strömung: keine
Angelzeit: 16.30-21.30
Vorfächer: Standartpaternoster (Strömungsbleie!) 
Köder: Wattwurm (ein Tobsversuch ohne Biss abgebrochen)
Fang: 6 Dorsche (einer unter 45 cm schwimmt wieder und der grösste war 57 cm)

Kommentar: Der Mischgrund ist ziemlich tückisch. Hab im Hellen bereits bei den ersten zwei Würfen zwei schöne Pro-Tacks eingebüßt. Der Ostwind war wirklich eisig...|krank:


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* *07.12.2005*
*Strand:* *Kraksdorf, Weißenhaus*
*Wetter:* *bewölkt aber trocken, vor ca. einer Woche Neumond*
*Wind:* *achja, genau, ich wusste doch das was fehlt...*
*Strömung:* *die fehlte auch*
*Angelzeit:* *17:30-22:30 (mit Umzug)*
*Vorfach:* *Weitwurfvorfach mit Cascade und 2 Haken an beiden Ruten*
*Köder:* *50 Wattis*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *Kein pla, überall und nirgends*
*Fang:* *1 Dorsch von 42 Zentimeter und eine schöne Kliesche von ca. 40 cm*
*Kommentar:* *Naja, vergessen wir´s, es fehlte der Wind und die Strömung...*


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* *11.12.2005*
*Strand:* *nähe Hohwacht*
*Wetter:* *bewölkt, leichter Nieselregen, aber kaum der Rede wert*
*Wind:* *Rückenwind ca. 4 Bft.*
*Strömung:* *mittelstark nach rechts*
*Angelzeit:* *17:00-21:00*
*Vorfach:* *Weitwurfvorfach mit Cascade und 2 Haken an beiden Ruten*
*Köder:* *50 Wattis*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *Ca. auf 160 Meter vorm Strand*
*Fang:* *1 Dorsch von 48 und zwei Flundern von 36 und 32 cm*
*Kommentar:* *Das war mal wieder ein Tag wo nicht wirklich was ging, die 3 Fische die ich hatte waren die einzigen am Strand, wir standen da mit 3 Leuten...|uhoh: *


----------



## mcmc

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:Samstag, 17.12.2005
Ort: Dazendorf rechts
Wetter: unterschiedlich bewölkt
Wind: Nordwest 4-5
Temperatur: 2 C
Angelzeit: 15h-20.30h
Köder: Wattis und Ringler
Vorfach:Cascade- Ein-Haken-Nachläufer
Wurfweiten: ca. 100m 
Fang: zu zweit, 4 maßige Dorsche bis 49 cm, 4 Butt bis 37 cm
Sonstiges: war durch den Wind saukalt, hohe Dünung


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* *18.12.2005*
*Strand:* *Weißenhaus und danach noch nähe Hohwacht*
*Wetter:* *sternenklar und vor 2 Tagen Vollmond....*
*Wind:* *Ca. 4 Bft., erst frontal in Weißenhaus, dann von hinten in Hohwacht*
*Strömung:* *leicht nach rechts in Weißenhaus und keine in Hohwacht*
*Angelzeit:* *17:00-21:00 (mit Umzug)*
*Vorfach:* *Weitwurfvorfach mit Cascade und 2 Haken an beiden Ruten*
*Köder:* *100 Wattis*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* * mittel bis weit draußen*
*Fang:* *3 Dorsche (44-49) und 1 Flunder von 35 cm. (davon 1 Dorsch und die Flunder in Weißenhaus)*
*Kommentar:* *Ich versteh das nicht, die Bedingungen sind doch so gut.... Aber alle Angler hatten kaum was... Achja, "Wasser hoch" ist untertrieben, ein Strand war quasi nicht mehr existent...*


----------



## me_fo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* *17.12.2005*
*Strand:* *Rosenfelde*
*Wetter:* *Sonne, Wolken, Abends sternenklar*
*Wind:* *NW, später W 3-4*
*Strömung:* *mäßig von links, später kaum noch*
*Angelzeit:* *13:00-21:00*
*Vorfach:* *2 Haken an beiden Ruten*
*Köder:* *Watties*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *weit, weit, weiter..., 2 Bisse 2 Fische*
*Fang:* *einen 45ér Dorsch, 1 Platte schonend zurück*
*Kommentar:* *Ich hatte einen schönen Tag, der erste Biss kam nach 5 1/2 Stunden, der 2. kurz danach, dann war Sennse!? Lieg es an den Temperaturen??? Ach ja, vermisst jemand nen Eimer oder kennt einen, der einen vermisst? (es war noch ein "Hamburger" am Strand, leider auch ohne Fisch) Bitte Info an: old_mam@web.de*


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* *17.12.2005*
*Strand:* *drewoldke rügen*
*Wetter:* *wenige Wolken, zt. sternenklar, Vollmond*
*Wind:* *NW, W 5-6, Böen*
*Strömung:* *schwach*
*Angelzeit:* *16.30 - 21.30*
*Vorfach:* *Cascade und Lift*
*Köder:* *Watties*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *ca. 110m*
*Fang:* *11 Dorsche, 2 um 40 die anderen 44 - 50*


----------



## NilsS

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* *25.12.2005
Strand:* *Howachter Bucht*
*Wer: me_fo und Ich.*
*Wetter:* *sternenklar bis leicht bewölkt*
*Wind:* *aus Süd-West bis West (am Boden)  1-2 leichte Brise*
*Strömung:* *ganz wenig (v. West->Ost)*
*Angelzeit:* *11:30-19:30*
*Vorfach:* *2 Haken an beiden Ruten (jeder)*
*Köder:* *30 Wattis *
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *weit bis sehr weit draußen, als es dunkel wurde, auch in meiner Wurfweite |rolleyes *
*Fang:* *Zusammen gabs 3 Dorsche zwischen 42 und 47 Zentimeter. Etliche Dorsche aus der Kinderstube ... alle wieder bei Mama-Dorsch ;o)*
*Kommentar:* *Toller Tag, bannig kalt, blauer Himmel, ganz viele Sterne, laange Milchstrasse, Rückmarsch war ganz schön anstrengend (nächstes mal weniger Gepäck ;o) ) Die beste Fangzeit war nach Sonnenuntergang. Viele Kleindorsche. Mageninhalt bei den grösseren: Bis auf einen Krebs nichts identifizierbares gefunden.*


----------



## Holger F.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:[/b] 28.12.2005
Strand: Rerik Teufelsschlucht
Wetter: leichter Schneefall und kalt
Wind: 4 Bft. aus Nord Ost Richtungen
Strömung: ganz gute Brandung 70cm Welle
Angelzeit: 16:00-21:00
Vorfach: 2 X 1 Haken 
Köder: Wattwurm
Haupt-Bissentfernung: weit draußen Alles was ging
Fang: 5 Dorsche / von 44 bis 49 cm
Kommentar: hat bis 21 Uhr ganz gut gebissen. Leider viel abgerissen an dem
                 Abend. Um 21 Uhr kam dann das vorhergesagte Unwetter mit
                 Sturm, Hagelschauer und riesige Schneeflocken.
                 Haben dann lieber das weite gesucht und das war auch gut so.
                 Strassen waren schon sehr glatt.


----------



## hd-treiber

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* *28.12.2005*
*Strand:* *Kägsdorf*
*Wer: Kumpel & ich*
*Wetter:* *bewölkt*
*Wind:* *pendelte zwischen No u. O*
*Strömung:* 
*Angelzeit:* *16.00-21.45*
*Vorfach:* *2 Haken an beiden Ruten (jeder)*
*Köder:* * Wattis *
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *so weit wie mgl. *
*Fang:* *zusammen 3 Dorsche (1x untermassig, schwimmt wieder) 1 Scholle*
*Kommentar:* *Zwar schön kalt, aber dafür gibts ja bekanntlich Bekleidung...:q *
*Gegen 21.45 zwecks akutem Schneetreiben Feierabend, is mir auch noch nicht passiert, dass ich bei Köderkontrolle die Angeln erst vom Schnee befreien musste...*

__________________


----------



## meckpomm

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* *4.Jan 2006*
*Strand:* *Wittenbeck*
*Wer: vier Schweriner Brandungsckracks, die sich im Sommer als Karpfenangler ausgeben...*

*Wetter:* *bewölkt, leichter Nieselregel, 0-3°C zunehmend*
*Wind:* *auf NO mit ner 3 später 4*
*Strömung:* *kaum vorhanden*
*Brandung: anfangs gering, später mäßig*
*Trübung des Wassers: gering, die Strandkonturen waren zu erkennen*

*Angelzeit:* *16.00-22.15*
*Vorfach:* *hauptsächlich Einzelhaken mit langen Mundschnüren, später auch Doppelsysteme*
*Köder:* *Wattis, teilweise fünf tage alte oder frische*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *gefangen wurde dort wo keine Sandbank verläuft, also weit draussen(teilweise nicht erreichbar) oder dicht dran(30-60m)*
*Fang:* *zusammen 14 Dorsche, einige kleine(1x 6, 2x3, 1x2 Fische)*
*Kommentar:  Der Strand ist bei Schnee nur schlecht zu erreichen gewesen, der Weg auf der Steilküste war vereist, daneben aber aufgeweicht und sollte nicht befahren werden. Die Fische haben nur verhalten gebissen und für das Wetter hätte man mehr erwartet. Es empfiehlt sich die Stelle im Hellen anzuschauen und die Sandbank zu erkennen.*


----------



## mb243

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: *13.01.2006*
Strand: Langholz/ Waabs
Wetter: Wolken, Abends bedeckt
Wind: SO, später W 3-4
Strömung: mäßig 
Angelzeit: 16:00-24:00
Vorfach: 2 Haken an beiden Ruten
Köder: Watties
Haupt-Bissentfernung: weit, weit, weiter..., sehr weit
Fang: 9 Dorsch (42- 47cm, 1 Platte 33cm
Kommentar: Man war das kalt! Zuerst war ich allein am strand, nachher kamen noch 2 weitere PetriJünger hinzu. Die Fänge waren sehr verhalten! Bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit kamen die ersten 3 Dorsche raus, dann so ca. 2 Std. gar nix mehr! Ich hatte leider sehr viele Fehlbisse. Es waren diesemal wieder untermasige unterwegs. Genau 3 Stück an diesen Abend bei mir. Nach der Beisspause kamen so gegen 20 Uhr wieder ein paar Fehlbisse hinzu. Nach dem die Nachbarn eingepackt (1 Dorsch und eine Platte beide zusammen), ging es dann so gegen 22 Uhr richtig los. Komischerweise kamen dan die Dorsche bei mässier Brandung wieder in Wurfweite (ca. 110 -130m). Gegen 0.00 Uhr habe ich meine Finger nicht mehr gespürt. also alles eingepackt und ab zum Auto! Hatte mich schon auf die Heizung im Auto gefreut - doch der Wagen sprang nicht an!!!!!!!!!!!!!! |gr: Also den ADAC angerufen, gegen 2 Uhr kam er dann an und machte mein Auto wieder startklar!!! Gegen 3 Uhr total erfroren zu Hause angekommen und ins Bett gefallen. Heute mittag 2 Filets gebraten! Lecker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 30.01.2006
Strand: Thiessenkai/Kielerförde
Wetter: Klar
Wind: so gut wie keiner
Strömung:wenig
Angelzeit: 15:00 bis 24:00
Vorfach: einfach mit einem oder zwei Haken
Köder:Watti's
Haupt-Bissentfernung: weit draussen
Besonderheiten: wir hatten nur eine Beisphase von 19:00 bis 21:00 und ich erwischte 4 Stk. wobei einer wieder schwimmt hatte nur 36,5cm, doch einer war mit 50cm-chen schon recht ordentlich#h

gruß degl

P.s. wir bekamen diesmal aber richtig gute Wattwürmer,die waren so groß und feist,wie ich es selten erlebt habe(Zoo-Weiß/Kiel)


----------



## arktisfan

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo,
war letzte woche auf der Seebrücke in Grahl Müritz, leider wenig Erfolg, außer ein paar platten nur Kälte und Wind aus der falschen Richtung .
Am Sonntag versuch ich es aufs neue diesmal auf der Brücke in Kühlungsborn lief immer sehr gut da, vielleicht klappt es dann besser.
gruß jörg


----------



## Hämmer25

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

moin zusammen
gestern hatten wir das zweite brandungsangeln vom verein.um es kurz zu machen:12 angler keinen fisch.gut die bedingungen waren mehr als bescheiden(nordwestwind stärke 1-2,vollmond)aber das sich überhaupt kein fisch sehen läßt,habe ich noch nicht erlebt.wie ist eure meinung zu den fängen(nichtfängen)2006?haben alles versucht von weit draußen bis nah dran.
gruß hämmer25|wavey:


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin ,

war vorhin am Strand , Bedingungen : Ententeich . Nebel , ablaufendes Wasser und ein recht heller Mond .
Fische : Dorsche 40-53 cm , Anzahl ...gut Zweistellig .
Tatort : Schönberger Strand
Fazit : für diese Bedingungen ein toller Abend mit dem ich nach den letzten Meldungen nicht unbedingt gerechnet habe .#6 

gruß Andreas


----------



## cyberfisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo Boardis,
ich war mit zwei Freunden am letzten Samstag im Trollegrund zum Fischen. Die Wetterbedingungen waren gerade noch OK. Bis auf die erste Brandungswelle, die ins Boot schwappte, kamen wir ganz gut raus aufs Meer.
Wir haben von 9 Uhr bis 13 Uhr unsere Köder gebadet, ohne auch nur den geringsten "Zupfa". Egal ob Pilker, Gummifisch oder Wattwurm am Driftsystem,
nichts ging. In Wassertiefen von 2 bis 17 Meter haben wir uns lediglich kalte Finger geholt. Die Wassertemperatur betrug 1 Grad.
Wir werden wahrscheinlich mitte Februar noch einmal rausfahren, hoffentlich haben wir dann etwas mehr Glück.

mfg cyberfisher


----------



## arktisfan

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Hallo Leute war am Sonntag in Kühlungsborn auf der Seebrücke.*
*Wind kam aus der falschen Richtung, Ostsee spiegelglatt.*
*Leider ohne Erfolg bis auf kleine Aalmuttern.*




*Datum*:Sonntag 12.02.06
*Ort*: Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
*Wetter*: Bewölkt *Wind*: Nord stärke 1
*Angelzeit*: 17-23 uhr
*Köder*: Wattwürmere
*Vorfach*:Brandungsvorfach Blei 150gr.
*Wurfweiten*: 80-120m
*Fang*: zu dritt kein Fisch


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:Samstag, 18.03.06
Ort: Dazendorf, rehts
Wetter: bedeckt, 0 bis -2,5°C
Wind: West 3-4
Angelzeit: 17h-22h
Köder: Wattis 
Vorfach: Nachläufer 1 Haken
Wurfweiten: volle Kanne
Fang: 2 Butt / 25 und 39cm

Ich war im Rahmen des Daiwa Cup in Dazendorf. Das war der erfolgreichste Sektor mit 6 Fischen hoch. In den anderen Sektoren wurde nur sehr wenig gefangen. Gesamt kamen 104 Fische aus der Ostsee.


----------



## blinkerkatze

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Meine Fangmeldung vom Daiwacup,
am Sonnabend den 18.März 2006
Angelzeit von 17 - 22 Uhr
Wetter war gut, leichte auflandige See, bedeckt, Temperatur unter 0,
Köder Wattwurm Seeringelwurm und Tops.
ein guten Biss und dann nichts mehr.
Das kann ich nur bestätigen, ich war in Sektor D/C. Meine Meinung ist das die Jahreszeit für solche Veranstaltungen falsch ist auf Grund der Kälte ist der Dorsch weit weg vom Ufer im Tiefenwassen. Wenn die Aufhebung der Mindestmaße für die Flunder nicht wäre hätte es noch weniger Fisch gegeben.
Dazu kommt das die Strände sehr flach sind. Vielleich lässt sich solche Veranstaltung ja mal Ende September auf dem Darß machen. Es ist ohnehin der falsche Zeitpunkt zum Brandungsangeln. Es hätte auch bei der geringen Anzahl von Angler zwei Sektoren gereicht. Ansonsten war die Veranstaltung schon gut und ich kann nur mein Lob aussprechen.


----------



## Atouba

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Samstag 26 März 2006
Vereinsangeln in Eckernförde nahe TVA 11 Teilnehmer
Wind frisch aus O-SO 
Angelzeit von 15.00 - 21 Uhr
Gefangen wurden 3 Platte (um die 40 cm,1 Dorsch 52 cm)

Leider hat der Wind auf Ost gedreht und somit das angewärmte Wasser aus der Uferregion wieder mit dem kälteren Wasser vermischt.

Anfang der Woche (Sonne ca 6 Grad)wurden einige Dorsche und Platte nahe Olpenitz in der Brandung gefangen.

Leider hatten wir ja Pech,aber was solls somit habe ich die Niederlage des *HSV* auch nicht Live mit angesehen.

                         PETRI HEIL von ATOUBA
                                      noch ist alles Gut!!!!


----------



## Atouba

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wir waren rechts vom Zaun .
 Aber egal wo man gestern geangelt hat,beim Eckernförder Brandungsangeln haben einige vorzeitig das Angeln beendet.
Hoffe auch von da gibt es eine Fangmeldung!!!|wavey:


----------



## mb243

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:Samstag, 25.03.06
Ort: Surendorf
Wetter: bedeckt, leichter Regen
Wind: Ost 5bft später abnehmend
Angelzeit: 17h-22h
Köder: Wattis + Ringler
Vorfach:  1 Haken
Wurfweiten: volle Kanne
Fang: 3 Dorsche (40,43,45)

Ich war im Rahmen des 4.Eckernförder Brandungscups da!
Es war ein sehr schwieriges Angeln, da wir tonnenweise mit Kraut zu kämpfen hatten. Mein 200gr Krallenblei blieb leider auch nicht immer da liegen, wo es eigentlich sollte! Die Strömung war schon richtig heftig.
Insgesamt wurden 185 Fische von 141 Anglern in den Sektoren Hohenhain, Surendorf, Dänisch Nienhof und Ludwigsburg gefangen.
Es war mal wieder eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung! Es hat trotz der widrigen Umstände mal wieder eine Menge Spaß gemacht!#6


----------



## Koschi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 01.04.2006
Wer: Koschi, mcmc und Bruder
Strand: Dazendorf rechts vor Steilküste
Wetter: trübe, regnerisch
Wind: SSW - SW 2-4 
Strömung: mäßig
Angelzeit: 14:00 Uhr bis 22:00 Uhr
Köder: Wattwurm, Seeringler
Fang: 11 Platte, 1 Dorsch

Bemerkung: Alm-Auftrieb, so voll wie sonst nur bei einem Wettkampf, leider (fast) keine Dorsche unter Land, die Belly-Boater hatten von 12-15 Uhr zu Zweit 15 Dorsche a 60 cm (!!) auf ca. 6m Tiefe *neidisch*


----------



## sigar

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 01.04.2006
Strand: Rosenfelder
Wetter: trübe, regnerisch
Wind:  SW 2-4 
Strömung: mäßig
Angelzeit: 17:00 Uhr bis 23:30 Uhr
Köder: Wattwurm
Fang: 1 Platte, 1 Dorsch

Wind: Ablandener Wind (Vom Strand richtung Meer)

Wer: Tweeny007 und ich

Bemerkung: Glattes Meer, angenehmes Sonntagsangeln *g*







Tweeny > das Drosch Bild ist doch etwas dunkel geworden ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wer:* Ein Kollege und ich
*Datum*:Montag 10.04.2006
*Ort*: Hubertsberg
*Wetter*: bewölkt bis sonnig, Nachts fast Vollmond
*Wind*: 2 - 4 aus NW
*Angelzeit*: 17:00-22:30Uhr
*Fangzeit:* 20:30 - 22:30Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Vorfach*:Ein u.o. Zwei-Hakensystem
*Wurfweiten*: ca. 150m.
*Fang*: Mein Kollege nichts, ich 3 Dorsche (43, 47, 52)
*Besonderheiten:* Wir wollten erst auf die Seebrücke in Schönberg, die wurde allerdings schon von 12 Anglern belagert. Eigentlich ist das angeln dort, seit dem 01.04., ja erst ab 20:00 Uhr erlaubt.|kopfkrat  Mal sehen, wan da auch das Angeln verboten wird, insbesondere bei dem Dreck (Blutflecken auf den Bänken Wattwurmreste Heeringsschuppen usw.), der dort hinterlassen wird. |gr: Die Reling ist mittlerweile auch schon mit diversen Kerben für die Rutenablage versehen. #d 

In Hubertsberg standen noch ca. 15 Mefo-Angler, Ein Belly-Boot im Wasser. 4 Forellen habe ich gesehen, von 3 untermaßigen gehört.

Gruß Dorschgreifer


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

wann:karfreitag
wo:Kiel/Thiessenkai
wer:ich und noch sechs Mitangler
Zeit:16:00-1:30
Beute:20 Dorsche und 2 schöne Platte/von allen zusammen
Koeder:Wattwurm
Wind:Nordwest starke Böen
was auffiel: nur zwei Untermaßige Dorsche und die hatten auch 35cm.................und der Holtenauer Pizzaservice liefert auch ans Wasser:m

gruß degl


----------



## dmoppel

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wer: *2 Kollegen und ich
*Datum: *20.4
*Ort: *Als/ DK
*Wetter: *gemischt, trocken, niesel, regen
*Wind: *zuerst fast Ententeich dann leichte zunahme
*Angelzeit: *19-0 Uhr
*Köder: *Wattis 
*Wurfweite: *30-100 m
*Fang: *6 Platten für richtig grosse Bratpfanne, 3 Minidorsche und *1 MEFO von 61 cm.#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 *

Die *Mefo *biss gleich am Anfang und zog mit dem 150er Blei an der
Oberfläche in die Ferne.
Kurz vor dem Ufer musste mein Kollege Sie sich noch austoben lassen, dann folgte eine perfekte Strandlandung. 
Hatten noch auf grössere Dorsche gehofft aber die sind jetzt ja anderweitig
beschäftigt. War auch wirklich zu wenig Wind.
dmoppel


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: Angelverein Malente mit 11 Mann
Datum: 20.04.2006
Ort: Pelzerhaken/Neustadt
Wetter: bewölkt und warm
Wind: ein guter 3er schräg auflandig von links kommend
Angelzeit: 17:00 - 00:00 Uhr
Köder: Wattis 
Wurfweite: 30-150 m
Fang: Mit 11 Mann "NUR" 5 Platten und 6 Dorsche!!! Platten von 26 -29 cm Dorsche 39 - 51 cm. Es gab einige NICHTFÄNGER und ich war einer davon :r:r:r


----------



## dorschkiller666

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

wer: meine frau und ich
datum:21.04.
ort: fehmarn, wallnau
wetter:ab und zu leichter nieselregen
wind: ablandig ca.stärke3-4
angelzeit:18-03uhr
köder:wattis
wurfweite:80m
fang:4 gute dorsche grösster:55cm
       10 flundern 35cm
gruss mario


----------



## aalanne

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*


wer:mein Freund und ich​
Datum:18.-19. April​
Ort:Als/DK​
Wetterptimal​
Wind:4-5 aus West auflandig​
Angelzeit:15.00-1.00 Uhr​
Beisszeit:21.00-1.00 Uhr​
Köder:Wattis,Seeringel(wir danken dem Angelsport-Center Sennholz in Flensburg für die überaus gute Qualität der Würmer)​
Wurfweite:ca.40-100 mtr​
Fang:erster Tag 12 Platte.2von33cm,1von37,1von38,2von39,1von40,1von41,1von43,1von45,2von47,1Dorsch 46cm. Zweiter Tag 5Platte 3von 30cm,1von 41,1von43.und viele untermassige Dorsche.​


----------



## FalkenFisch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer:       meine Tochter und ich
Datum:    29.04.06
Ort:        Fehmarn/Altenteil
Wind:      kaum der Rede wert, aus NW, später O
Angelzeit:17:00 - 23:00
Beisszeit: 17:00-19:30 und 22:00
Köder:     Wattis
Vorfach:  2 Ruten mit 2-Hakensystemen
Weite:     80-120 Meter
Fang:      7 Flunder, davon 2 Spielzeugfische

Hat gleich zu Beginn stetig gebissen, mit Einbruch der Dämmerung war es wie abgeschnitten, lediglich um 22:00 und 22:10 noch jeweils ein Fisch.

http://img220.*ih.us/img220/626/bild0263fo.jpg


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: ich
Datum: 29.04.06
Ort: Hubertsberg
Wind: ca 3 - 4 aus NO
Angelzeit:19:00 - 24:00
Beisszeit: 21:30 -23:30
Köder: Wattis
Vorfach: 2 Ruten mit 1/2-Hakensystemen
Weite: ca 150 Meter
Fang: 5 Flunder (alle über 40 cm), 1 Dorsch (48 cm)

Gruß Dorschgreifer


----------



## mb243

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: *ich*
Datum: *06.05.06*
Ort: *Dänisch Nienhof*
Wind: *ca 3 - 4 aus SW, manchmal auch wieder windstill zwischendurch*
Angelzeit:*17:00 - 24:00*
Beisszeit: *17:15-17:16 + 22:30 -23:30*
Köder: *Wattis*
Vorfach: *2 Ruten mit 1-Hakensystemen*
Weite: *volle Pulle*
Fang: *4 Flunder (40,48(!),47(!),43), 1 Dorsch (44 cm) + 2 Nemos die wieder schwimmen!!!*


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:Samstag, 6.5.06
Ort: Meschendorf M/V
Wetter: Sonne, ca.14°C
Wind: Ost 4
Angelzeit: 18h-23h
Köder: Wattis
Vorfach:1x 1 Haken Nachläufer, 1x 2 Haken Nachläufer
Wurfweiten: alles ausprobiert
Fang: ich 1 Butt, mein Sohn 1 Dorsch

Wir hatten Vereinsangeln und mit 9 Mann 13 Fische gefangen. 1 Dorsch und sonst nur Flundern.


----------



## Toni

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*





*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung* 
Datum : 13.05.06
Wo: Weißenhaus Wann : 18.00 - 00:00 Uhr
Köder : Wattwurm / Seeringelwurm
Wurfweite : Volldampf
Wer : 7 Freunde und ich
Fische : 3 Butt, ein guter von mir von 50 cm keine guten Dorsche nur Nemos


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallöchen.

Wer: *Sundeule + Kumpel, ich*
Datum: *19.05.06*
Ort: *Zingst/ Darß*
Wind: *ca  4 aus SW, ablandig in Zingst*
Angelzeit:*20.30 - 01:00*
Beisszeit: *22:30 -00:30*
Köder: *Wattis*
Vorfach: *2 Hakensysteme*
Weite: *volle Pulle, ca. 100 - 130m*
Fang: *1 Scholle, 1 Dorsch (ca. 50 cm) <-- Sundeule+Kumpel (bis 23.00)*
Fang (ich):*    2 Schollen, 3 Dorsche (52, 50, 45) bis 1.00 Uhr*

zusätzlich hatte ich noch _3 Plötzen!!!_ Ja ihr hört richtig _Plötzen_ ca. 35 cm,
2 davon als Doublette. Was die in der Ostsee treiben weiß ich aber auch nicht#c . Hätten ruhig Dorsche sein können !!! Verdammt !!!
Gebissen haben sie aber wie Platte.


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallöchen.

Wer: *Schwager, Kumpels und ich*
Datum: *26.05.06*
Ort: *Zingst/ Darß*
Wind: *ca 2-3 aus SW (ablandig in Zingst)*
Angelzeit:*19.45 - 01:00*
Beisszeit: *22.00 - 00.30 *
Köder: *Wattis*
Vorfach: *2 Hakensysteme an 5 Ruten*
Weite: *volle Pulle, ca. 100 - 130m*
Fang: *3 Hornis auf Blinker vorneweg (ich),*
*2 gute Dorsche von den Jungs (einer siehe Bild), ca. 10 Platte*

sonstiges: das Horniangeln habe ich hier beschrieben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76285&page=7
und, ach ja bevor ich es vergesse, es waren wieder 2 Plötzen dabei !!!


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallöchen.

Guck mal in dein Postfach, da sind ein paar Tipps drin.#6 #6 #6


----------



## hd-treiber

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: *Kumpel und ich*
Datum: *02.06.2006*
Ort: *Kägsdorf*
Wind: *ca 2-3 aus NW, Später üppig zunehmend*
Angelzeit:*20.00-04.00*
Köder: *Wattis*
Vorfach: *2 Hakensysteme an gesamt 5 Ruten*
Weite: *volle Pulle*
Fang: *2* *Hornis auf Rindfleisch mit Sbiro*
*1 maßiger Dorsche, 2 Platten *
*Jede Menge untermaßige Dorsche, die einfach nur genervt haben, hoffe die wachsen schnell und sind dann noch vor Ort.#t *
*Wind wurde nach 2.00 so stark, dass es mit der Brandung und dem damit verbundenen Krautgang nicht mehr viel Spass gemacht hat.*

*PS: An einige Vorposter: Bei Rückfragen oder Statements zu Angelabenden nutzt doch die PN-Funktion oder macht einen neuen Thread auf, sonst wird der Fangberichtethread unübersichtlich!*
|director:


----------



## Gillmor

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: *zusammen waren wir zu dritt*
 Datum: *20.06.2006*
 Ort: *Norderney/Am Detmold*
 Wind: *ca 3-4 aus SW*
Wetter: *Sonne/Wolkenmix 23C°*
Angelzeit:*09.30-15.00*
 Köder: *Wattis*
 Vorfach: *1 Hakensystem an gesamt 6 Ruten*
 Weite: *keine 20meter, weiter draußen kein einziger Biß*
 Fang: *28 Schollen von 29-35cm**. Alle sehr gut im** Fleisch.**
7 untermäßige Schollen die wieder schwimmen dürften.

Ein herrlicher Angeltag.  

Mfg
Gillmor
*


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: *ich*
Datum: *20.06.2006*
Ort: *Texel (NL) / Leuchtturm *Wind: *ca 4-5 aus SW*
Wetter: *Wolken / 70% 20C°*
Angelzeit:*20.30-21:30*
Köder: *Wattis*
Vorfach: *2 Hakensystem*
Weite: *soweit es ging*
Fang: *1 Seebarsch 48cm // 1 Silbermöwe (releast)*
*Fing gut an.. Rute rein: Fisch dran,.., wieder Rute rein 5Min. (Rute und Dreibein fliegen Richtung Wasser 60er Vorfach durch (???keine Ahnung), Rute rein Silbermöwe dran....dann bin ich frustiert nach Hause gefahren und hab mir ein Bier genommen...war nicht mein Tag*

*Gruss*

*Noworkteam*


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallöchen.

Wer: *pohlk, Kumpel und ich*
Datum: *11.07.2006*
Ort: *Zingst/ Darß*
Wind: *ca 2-3 aus NW*
Wetter: *erst kurzes Gewitter, dann wolkenlos*
Angelzeit:*21.30-00:30*
Köder: *Wattis, Tauwurm*
Vorfach: *2 Hakensystem*
Weite: *soweit es ging*
Fang: außer 4 Plötzen war nix. Nix Platte, Nix Dorsch, Nix Aal, nix aber auch gar nix. Schade drum , aber es ist halt Sommer.


----------



## ShortyNordenham

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: *ich*
Datum: *17.07. +19.07.2006*
Ort: *Nordenham/budjadingen*
Wind: *zu wenig*
Wetter: *Sche**e Heiß*
Angelzeit:*18:45- 21:15*
Köder: * Tauwurm*
Vorfach: *2 Hakensystem*
Weite: *soweit es ging*
Fang: Jeweils ein Aal einmal 45 cm und einmal 62,5
irgendwie hab ich hier noch nicht die richtigen stellen gefunden aber nächste woche hab ich urlaub |bla: 
vor 3 wochen am zuwässerungskanal auf tauwurm mit 2 leichten ruten 12 maßige Aale in 4 std, (nervig wenn man nicht mal in ruhe sein brot essen und eine rauchen kann#t


----------



## Micky

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*AUF GEHTS !!!* #6 

Wer: *6 verschworene brandungssüchtige Naggen*
Datum: *13.09.2006*
Ort: *Weißenhaus/Schleuse*
Wind: *NULL*
Strömung: *NULL*
Wetter: *Sonne satt 22 Grad, gefühlt wie 40 Grad (nach dem schleppen der Angelsachen)*
Grillzeugs: *Wie immer dabei !!! :q #6 :m *
Angelzeit:*17.30-22.20*
Köder: *Wattis*
Vorfach: *2 Hakensysteme an insgesamt 10 Ruten*
Weite: *Alle Bereiche wurden abgefischt (kurz und laaaaaang)*

Beifänge: *1 Ente (in die Schnur geflogen, schonend released und anschl. mit Brötchen gefüttert*:g ) - *1 Krebs (angriffslustig und arrogant :q selbst gegen 2 Männer mit Hakenlösezange und Handtuch)*

Fische: *Ingesamt hatten wir 4 Platten (ich: 1 Kliesche, 2 Butt), alle unter 35cm und ziemlich mager.*

Krebse:* bis 100 Meter KREBSE SATT, Haken waren nach kurzer Zeit BLITZEBLANK. Im "FULL PULL BEREICH" ging es schon besser, hatte teilweise nach 15 Minuten noch gut Wattireste am Haken.*

Fazit:* Insgesamt sicher noch zu wenig los, lag vielleicht auch am Ententeich, hätte mir etwas mehr Bewegung im Wasser gewünscht.*


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallöchen.

Wer: *Kumpel und ich*
Datum: *10.09.2006*
Ort: *Zingst, Seebrücke*
Wind: *ca 2-3 aus NO*
Wetter: *fast wolkenlos*
Angelzeit:*20.30-00:15*
Köder: *Wattis*
Vorfach: *2 Hakensystem*
Fang: Bei mir waren es leider nur Nemo´s. Mein Kumpel hatte 3 gute zwischen dem ganzen Kleinfisch. Platte waren nicht unterwegs, das Wasser ist aber eindeutig noch zu warm.
Wir werden es wohl nächste Woche nochmal probieren.


----------



## karlosito

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

heute bin ich mal in glowe gewesen, schonma n strand antesten.
positiv: keine krabben
           gute brandung
negativ:KEIN FISCH
           zum ende hin viel kraut

das heisst: bis zum oktober warten.


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallöchen.

Wer: *fish4fun (bayr. Boardie im Urlaub), Kumpel und ich*
Datum: *20.09.2006*
Ort: *Zingst, Strand*
Wind: *nullkommanix*
Wetter: *wolkenlos*
Angelzeit:*20.00-00:30*
Köder: *Wattis*
Ruten: *2*
Vorfach: *2 Hakensystem*
Fang: fish4fun -> 40er Dorsch
Kumpel -> 48er Dorsch, 3 Nemos und ne ca. 20er Miniplatte
Ich -> 47er Dorsch, 4 Nemos und ne Plötze

Fazit: natürlich wurden alle Minis wieder released. Ansonsten ist es immer noch viel zu warm und nicht viel los. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald anders.
Positiv war, außer der 3 maßigen Dorsche :q ,
der unerwartete Besuch der Wasserschutzpolizei zur Fischereischeikontrolle #6. Hoffentlich passiert das diese Saison öfter.
_Kampf den Nemo-einpackern!!!_


----------



## Micky

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: *Kleiner Fisch und ich
*Datum: *21.09.2006*
Ort: *Dazendorf (direkt am Parkplatz)*
Wind: *leicht ablandig*
Wetter: *wolkenlos*
Angelzeit:*18.00-22:10*
Köder: *Wattis/Ringler*
Ruten: *2*
Vorfach: *2 Hakensystem*
Fang: *NÜX, NULL, NADA

Nächster Versuch: 02.10.2006*


----------



## mcmc

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Aktuelle Fangberichte aus der Brandung 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Datum:Freitag, 22.09.2006
Ort: Rosenfelde
Wetter: Sonne, 23 C
Wind: Ost 4
Angelzeit: 17h-22h
Köder: Wattis und Ringler
Vorfach:alles probiert
Wurfweiten: von 60m bis full pull
Fang: zu zweit, 3 Nemos, ein Aal

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Geändert


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@all,

Wo:Thiessenkai in Kiel
Wer:5 Freunde
Wann:2:10.06
Uhrzeit:18:00-02:00
Wind:Südwest lebhaft
Köder:Wattie's
Fang:2 maßige Dorsche.....etliche Nemo's
Besonderes:die Wassertemperatur ist immer noch zu warm......dafür ist aber der Holtenauer-Pizzadienst sehr empfehlenswert#6

gruß degl


----------



## Steffendi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wo:Ostseestrand in Elmenhorst
Wer:2 Kollegen und ich
Wann:29.09.06
Uhrzeit:17:00-22:00
Wind:nicht vorhanden, Brandung eigentlich auch nicht
Köder:Wattie's
Fang:3 untermaßige Dorsche (die dürfen jetzt noch etwas wachsen), eine Flunder und 'ne Menge Krautaale:q

Die Krabben waren sehr hungrig und nach ca. 5-10 Minuten waren die Haken blitzeblank. Schön wars trotzdem.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Micky

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: *Ich + 7 andere
*Datum: *02.10.2006*
Ort: *Weißenhaus (Schleuse links)*
Wind: *schräg ablandig 4-5*
Wetter: *anfangs bedeckt (mit viiiieeeeel Regen) später* *wolkenlos*
Angelzeit:*18.00-22:45
*Köder: *Wattis/Ringler*
Ruten: *2*
Vorfach: *2 Hakensystem*
Fang: *1 Platte (28cm) (die rote 1)
*
*Verteilung der Fänge nach Aufstellung: 0 / 0 / 2 / 2 / 1 / 3 / 1 / 1 
ingesamt: 10 Platten*
*
Nächster Versuch: 07.10.2006 (Pro Tack Cup)*


----------



## Dani_CH

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Brandung Glowe (Rügen) Strand 2. Parkplatz hinter Buhnen:

Temp: 16°C
Wassertemp: 15°C (Schaabe)

Köder: Wattwurm
Wind: Ablandig gemessen 1-2BF

1 Flunder 38cm

null Dorsch weit und breit


Wurfweite: ca. 120m


----------



## Balu1984

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: *04.09. - 08.09. 2006*
Ort: *Zingst, Strand & Seebrücke, Prerow Strand*
Wind: *2 bis 3, heute morgen deutlich über 3*
Wetter: *von Wolkenlos über Bedeckt bis zu starker Regen*
Angelzeit:*18.00-24.00 Uhr, heut morgen 03.00-08.00 Uhr*
Köder: *gesalzene und frische* *Wattwürmer *
Ruten: *6( zu Dritt)*
Vorfach: *2 Hakensystem, Heringspaternoster*
Fang: Bis auf nen halben Eimer Hering, *gar NIX* *:c *


----------



## Koschi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: Ich (Pro-Tack-Event Hohwacht)
Datum: 07.10.2006
Ort:  Hohenfelde links (Platz 6)
Wind: ablandig SW 3-5
Bedingungen: bedeckt, regnerisch, später hell, klar und Vollmond, klares Niedrigwasser (geht es eigentlich noch schlechter?)
Angelzeit:17:00-22:00
Köder: Wattis/Ringler
Ruten: 2
Vorfach: 1 Hakensystem (Kascade)
Wurfweite 30 - 140 m (alles probiert)
Fang: 1 Platte (29cm)

5 min war die magische Grenze, dann waren die Krabben satt und die Haken leer; im Dunkeln ab 20:30 7 Dorsche, alle bei um 33cm

(Angeln nicht so toll, aber Pro-Tack kann ja nix für die Natur, aber nette Veranstaltung!! - hoch waren 7 Platte in Weißenhaus, Respekt!)


----------



## Micky

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: Ich (Pro-Tack-Event)
Datum: 07.10.2006
Ort: Hohenfelde rechts (Platz 10)
Wind: ablandig SW 3-5
Bedingungen: bedeckt, regnerisch, später hell, klar und Vollmond, klares Niedrigwasser
Angelzeit:17:00-22:00
Köder: Wattis/Ringler
Ruten: 2
Vorfach: 1- und 2 Hakensystem
Wurfweite kurz und FULL PULL
Fang: 1 Dorsch (42cm)

Bisse hatte ich nur den einen, und den hab ich nicht mal gesehen. Hab den Fisch auch erst in der letzten Welle nach der Landung bemerkt.

Durch den anfänglichen starken Seitenwind war es nicht sooo angenehm zu angeln, 180 Gramm blieben auch nicht immer liegen. Die Krebse wurden gut gefüttert. Einer meinte auch gleich meinen Haken mitfressen zu müssen, der wurde ihm dann operativ am Strand wieder entfernt.

Größter Dorsch: 69 cm (gefangen in meinem Sektor)
Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, waren *mehr als die Hälfte* der Angler *ohne maßigen Fisch*.


----------



## floh72

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

War am 31.09 Weissenhäuser Strand....

4 Untermaßige platte
2 untermaßige Dorsche

Und nen Pfund Krabben^^^

Einfach noch zu warm!


----------



## Scholle22

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Koschi schrieb:


> Wer: Ich (Pro-Tack-Event Hohwacht)
> Datum: 07.10.2006
> Ort: Hohenfelde links (Platz 6)
> Wind: ablandig SW 3-5
> Bedingungen: bedeckt, regnerisch, später hell, klar und Vollmond, klares Niedrigwasser (geht es eigentlich noch schlechter?)
> Angelzeit:17:00-22:00
> Köder: Wattis/Ringler
> Ruten: 2
> Vorfach: 1 Hakensystem (Kascade)
> Wurfweite 30 - 140 m (alles probiert)
> Fang: 1 Platte (29cm)
> 
> 5 min war die magische Grenze, dann waren die Krabben satt und die Haken leer; im Dunkeln ab 20:30 7 Dorsche, alle bei um 33cm
> 
> (Angeln nicht so toll, aber Pro-Tack kann ja nix für die Natur, aber nette Veranstaltung!! - hoch waren 7 Platte in Weißenhaus, Respekt!)


 

Wer hat den den Pro Tack Cup 2006 gewonnen ?


----------



## meckpomm

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*onnerstag, 12.10.2005
*Wer*: ich alleine
*Ort*: zw. Kühlungsborn und Rerik
*Wetter*: teilweise bewölkt, später Nebel
*Wind*: gar nicht
*Brandung*: Ententeich, wasser war dennoch angetrübt.
*Angelzeit*: 18h-23h
*Köder*: Wattwurm
*Vorfach*:Einzelhakensystem nach unten geclipt, Haken auftreibend
*Wurfweiten*: 70 bis 130m 
*Fang*: viele vorsichtige Bisse, viele kleine Dorsche(ungefähr 20), 6 Fische ab 40cm, eine Krabbe

Hab das erste mal mit Multi und 4Pfund Ruten gefischt, hat spass gemacht! Härtere Ruten hätte mit manchen Bissen probleme gehabt. Weite Würfe haben zwar mehr fisch aber eher kleinere gebracht. Krabbenfrass war nicht so doll.

Mfg Rene

P.S: Zerlabbert nicht wieder einen Thread, wen interessiert wer Pro-tack 2006 gewonnen habt, dann schreibt KOSCHI direkt an...


----------



## meckpomm

*Freitag, 13.10.06*

*Datum*: Freitag, 13.10.06
*Wer*: ich und ein Kollege
*Ort*: zw. Kühlungsborn und Rerik
*Wetter*: hauptsächlich sternenklar
*Wind*: ONO um 3
*Brandung*: leichte Bradung von Vorne.
*Angelzeit*: 18:30h-23h
*Köder*: Wattwurm
*Vorfach*:Einzelhakensystem nach unten geclipt, Haken auftreibend; Nachläufersysteme
*Wurfweiten*: 70 bis 120m 
*Fang*: viele vorsichtige Bisse, viele kleine Dorsche(insgesamt zu zweit 20), 3 maßige Dorsche zu zweit, wieder eine Krabbe

Härtere Ruten hatten wirklich mit manchen Bissen probleme. Ne Menge Kraut war unterwegs, hat nach 10min die montage verzogen


----------



## mb243

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Samstag, 14.10.06
*Wer:* ich und 44 andere im Rahmen des legendären Haxencups in Surendorf
*Ort*: Hohenhain rechts 
*Wetter: *bedeckt 
*Wind:* ONO um 2
*Brandung:* leichte Bradung 
*Angelzeit:* 17:30h-22h
*Köder:* Wattwurm/Ringler
*Vorfach:* Cascade Doppelhaken
*Wurfweiten:* alle Weiten
*Fang:*3 Dorsche (39,39,46 + 1 Wittling 28+ 1 Butt 27
*Weiteres*:
Gefischt wurde in den Sektoren Hohenhain rechts+links und Paulsgrund. Es sind ingesamt 47 Fische rausgekommen. Ich habe im Sektor den zweiten und gesamt den dritten Platz erreicht. Es war ein wirklich schwieriges Angeln mit sehr vielen Untermaßigen! Es hat aber eine menge Spaß gemacht!


----------



## wasserfreund

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Freitag, 13.10.06
*Wer: *ich und ein Kollege
*Ort: *Dazendorf
*Wetter:* teilweise bewölkt, Wasser zu warm
*Wind:* ONO  3-4
*Brandung:* leichte Brandung von der Seite
*Angelzeit:* 18-22h
*Köder:* Wattwurm
*Vorfach:*Doppelsystem
*Wurfweiten:* 70 bis 120m 
*Fang:* 1untermassiger Butt; 1untermassiger Dorsch, 5Krabben
*Halbwertzeit der Wattis auf dem Haken <7Min*


----------



## FalkenFisch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 16.10.
Wer: ich
Ort: Staberhuk/BW-Station
Wetter: Ein paar Wolken, nachts klar
Wind: SO 2-3
Brandung: mäßig von rechts vorn
Angelzeit: 18:00 - 23:00
Köder: Wattis
Gerät: 2 Ruten mit jeweils Doppelsystem
Wurfweite: ca. 100m
Fang: 1 Dorsch 40/ 1 Dorsch 39/ 1 Flunder 30/ 4 Nemo-Dorsche
Angeln machte nur mit auftreibenden Haken überhaupt Sinn. Die Wattis waren sonst in wenigen als 5 Minuten vom Haken gelutscht/geknabbert.


----------



## Balu1984

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: *14.10.  & 15.10. 2006*
Ort: *Zingst, Ahrenhoop*
Wind: *2, NO*
Wetter: *Bedeckt, Regen *
Angelzeit: *18.00-24.00 Uhr, *
Köder: *Wattwürmer *
Ruten: *2*
Vorfach: *2 Hakensystem*
Fang:* 1 Dorsch*


----------



## FalkenFisch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 19.10.
Wer: ich
Ort: Fehmarnsund/Beelitzwerft direkt an der Mauer
Wetter: Ein paar Wolken, nachts klar
Wind: SO 2-3
Brandung: mäßig von links vorn
Angelzeit: 17:00 - 22:45
Köder: Wattis
Gerät: 2 Ruten mit jeweils Doppelsystem
Wurfweite: ca. 100m
Fang: wenig Strömung, kaum Kraut, kein Fisch!
Nur zwei untermaßige Dorsche und eine Flunder von 22 cm!


----------



## easy0815

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 23.10.2006
*Wer:* Hausi, Conny und ich
*Ort:* Weißenhaus rechts vom Denkmal Richtung Graben
*Wetter:* bedeckt teilweise luckte die Sonne hervor
*Wind:* SW 4 (seitlich)
*Brandung:* leicht von links 
*Angelzeit:* 13:30 - 18:30
*Köder:* Wattis und Kneiffer
*Gerät:* 2 Ruten mit jeweils Doppelhakensystem
*Wurfweite:* hinter der Krautkante ca. 70m und alles was die   Arme und das Körpergewicht hergeben.
*Fang:* leichte Strömung, kaum Kraut, Fisch gut!
:m Wir hatten insgesamt 15 Butt und einen 55er Dorsch!:m 
Von den Butt waren nur 2 unter 30cm, der Rest war Mitte 30cm und Mitte 40cm.

Am Freitag, den 20.10. waren wir auch in Weißenhaus.
Ab 16:00Uhr haben wir gefischt und bis 18:00 maßige Fische gefangen.
D.h. so lange es hell war haben wir gut Butt gefangen, in der Dunkelheit kamen die Minidorsche oder wenn sie nicht schnell genug waren, haben die Krebse die Haken, innerhalb kürzester Zeit, blank poliert!!!

Grüße

Easy


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Donnerstag 26.10.2006
*Wer: *ich 
*Ort: *Schönberger Strand
*Wetter:* erst sonning und trocken, später Regenschauern 
*Wind:* 7 - 8 aus Südwest mit starken Sturmböen 
*Brandung:* so gut wie keine
*Angelzeit:* 16-24h
*Köder:* Wattwurm
*Vorfach: *Doppelsystem und Einzehaken
*Wurfweiten:* 130 und mehr
*Fang:* 10 untermaßige Dorsche


Ich war jetzt, dieses Jahr, das erste mal los. Habe die Frische Luft genossen. Das Wasser ist wohl noch zu warm. Krabben hielten sich in Grenzen. Meine Nachbarn, die nicht so weit geworfen haben hatten mehr Probleme mit den Krabben, muß wohl an der Wassertiefe liegen. Aufgrund des starken ablandigen Windes war das Wasser extrem zurück gegangen, ca. 0,5 - 1,0m unter normal.


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallöchen.

*Datum:* 26.10.2006
*Wer:* Kumpel und ich
*Ort:* Zingst/ Darß
*Angelzeit:* 17:30 - 00:30
*Wetter:* erst locker bewölkt, dann vereinzelt ein paar Tropfen
*Wind:* SW 3 (ablandig), später deutlich zunehmend
*Brandung:* fast keine
*Köder:* Wattis
*Gerät:* 2 Ruten mit jeweils Doppelhakensystem
*Wurfweite:* ca. 70 - 100m
*Fang:*
_Kumpel_ -> 2 maßige Dorsche 42,44 ; 1 Platten 25
1x Meeräsche und 3 Nemos (schwimmen wieder)
_Ich _-> auch nur 2 maßige Dorsche 40 und 54#6,1 Platten 27
4 Nemos (schwimmen wieder)

*Fazit:* Schade das der Wind nicht mal wieder aus NW auf den Strand drückt, dann werden die Dorsche auch besser. In den letzten 4 Wochen kam er bei uns nur aus SO - SW, also genau aus der falschen Richtung. Ich hoffe das sich das bald ändert, ansonsten können wir noch bis nach DK laufen weil kein Wasser mehr da ist:q :q :q.


----------



## FalkenFisch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: ich / 27.10.
Ort: Fehmarn Staberhuk, BW-Station
Wetter: wolkig, später etwas Nieselregen
Wind: morgens w 9-10, als ich kam w 7, nachlassend bis auf nw 3
Brandung: aufgrund des Sturmes sehr niedriger Wasserstand, ablandiger Wind, daher kaum Brandung
Angelzeit: 18:00 - 23:30
Köder: Wattis
Gerät: 2 Ruten mit jeweils Doppelsystem
Wurfweite: ca. 100-120m
Fang: 10 Dorsche: 54/51/40/ 6x35 / 24

Ich war offensichtlich so ziemlich der einzige am Strand, der Fisch hatte. Der Schlüssel zum Fisch war, neben der Wurfweite, die Auftriebperle vor dem Haken. Ohne Perle war der Haken in 3 Minuten leer! Mitangler waren seit 09:00 Uhr am Strand ohne Fisch.
Vorher Westermarkelsdorf probiert, aber dort war kein Blei zum halten zu kriegen


----------



## Diddipo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo,
hier mal mein Fangbericht.
Datum: 25.10.06
Ort: Fehmarn, Westermakelsdorfer Huk
Wetter:sonnig
Wind: west  3/4
Angelzeit: 17:00 - 20:30
Köder Wattis/Seeringel
Gerät: 2 Ruten Doppelsystem
Wurfweite: ca.50m
Fang: 8 Platte 40/42/44/der rest um die 35

26.10.06
Bedeckt
Südwind 4
gleiche Stelle und Ausrüstung
Fang: 7 Platte alle so um die 40cm


----------



## Rheini

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin,

1 Woche Fehmarn vom vom 22-29.10.06 in Kürze.

Die Wind und Wasserverhältnisse hatte ich mir nicht notiert. Der Wind kam meist aus Süd , Süd-West in den stärken 3-5 BFT außer am Donnerstag, da hat es aus Süden so geblaßen das man hätte Wattwürmer sammeln können :q (Niedrigwasser). Wassertemperatur um die 15 Grad.
Wetter war zum Sonnen super  nur die Dorsche wollten nicht. Und wenn mal welche am Haken waren sahen die aus wie ein "abgezogener Hase" so dünn waren die|uhoh: 

Angeln war wegen der Krabben nur mit Auftriebsperlen möglich!!!

Sonntag 22:
Staberhuk / Spinnfischen . 16-20 Uhr. 4.Dorsche  ca.40-45 cm. 

Montag 23:
Klausdorf / Brandungsangeln . 16-23 Uhr. 5 Dorsche ca. 40-45 cm

Dienstag24:
Beelitzwerft / Brandungsangeln 14-23 Uhr. 7 Dorsche ca.50-65cm (aber total Abgemafert!) 2 Miniplatte

Mittwoch25:
Einzigster Tag mit dem Leih-Boot .Erst Staberhuk angefahren aber wegen starkem Seegang :v abgedreht  in den Sund (sind halt Landratten ). Fisch = Mit Wattwurm 1 schöne Platte.
Die Jungs die bei Staberhuk auf ca 12m getwistert hatten hatten so 6-8 Dorsche. Die (Jungs) waren allerdings für den Seegang gerüstet (gedopt):q  

Donnerstag 26:
Sturm --> kein vernügtiges Angeln möglich. Das Wasser war auch irgendwie wech|kopfkrat 

Freitag 27:
Klausdorf / Brandungsangeln 17-21 Uhr. 0 Fisch

Samstag 28: Erstversuch Beelitz-Werft. Angeln jedoch fast unmöglich wegen SW-Wind und Krautgang. Zweitversuch Westermarkelsdorf. Zeit 16-21 Uhr.Fisch = 0

Sonntag 29: 
Abreise

Die Fisch-Angaben beziehen sich auch 3 Angler !! :c meist jedoch nur mit jeweils einer Rute gefischt.

Gruß Rheini


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Boardies,
auf mehrfachen Wusch hier noch einmal die Aufforderung nur Fangmeldungen zu posten. Am liebsten in der Anordnung wie es viele schon machen.
Ich werde wie im Ursprungsthread schon mal angekündigt sämtliche Nichtfangberichte komentarlos löschen. Es steht jedem frei einen Thread zu einem bestimmten Fisch oder Fangtag zu eröffnen und auf die Fangmedung hier zu verlinken. Da kann dann diskutiert werden.
Danke Jörg


----------



## mb243

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : Samstag 04.11.06
Wer : 46 andere, eine Frau (meine!!!) und ich, Melsdorfer Angelladen CUP
Ort : Heidekate, Brasilien, ?
Wetter : bedeckt, teilweise Regen, Wind NW
Angelzeit : 17 - 21.30 Uhr
Köder : Wattwurm / Ringler
Vorfach : zuerst Doppelhaken, nachher Einzelhaken
Wurfweiten : volle Kanne
Fang : 9 Dorsche ( 38,38,38,39,40,40,42,43,45)+ 3 Butt (30,32,38

Weiteres: 
Sehr viele untermaßige Dorsche(16 Stk.bei mir), gesamt wurden 165 Fische gefangen, größter Dorsch 84 cm, größter Platter 45 cm.
Der Gesamtsieger hatte 12 Fische.   
Meine Frau hat den Sektor mit 8 Fischen gewonnen und ist Gesamt Dritte geworden (man bin ich stolz!!!!). Es war eine recht gut gelungene Veranstaltung und hat eine Menge Spaß gemacht.


----------



## tobiiger

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Leute,
bin neu im AB und werde mich ab jetzt auch mal aktiv hier beteiligen.
Als erstes mein Fang oder besser gesagt Nichts - Fang Bericht.

*Wer:  *Ich und mein Kumpel Hinnerk
*Wo:    *Zuerst Heiligenhafen (Gil Hus) geschaut,dann nach Gahlendorf auf Fehmarn
*Wann: *Samstag, 04.11.06
*Wind: *Leider 6-7 Bft aus W-NW
*Wasser: *Um die 10° C und ziehmlich Ententeich
*Wetter: *Vollmond und ein paar Tropfen,leider zu wenig Wolken
*Köder:* Wattis und Seeringelwürmer
*Wurfweiten: *Alles probiert von volle Kanne bis 60 Meter vom Strand
*System: *Doppel- und Einzelhaken

*Fang:* Ich 1 U-Maßigen Dorsch,Kumpel 1 Dorsch und 1x Platte auch U-          Maßig

*Sonst noch: *Krabben ohne Ende.#q Länger als 10 Minuten hat der
                   Wurm nicht am Haken gehalten .Ätzend. 

*Fazit: *Ein schlechter Beginn in meine Brandungssaison,kann aber ja nur 
          besser werden. War deutlich zu viel Wind für Brandung von vorne.
          Es war noch ein Verein aus Raum Bremen am Start,vielleicht        
          Berichtet ja einer von denen noch,würd mich mal interessieren ob
          die was hatten.

OK,dann allen noch viel Spass in der Wintersaison und allen ein kräftiges Petri Heil.


----------



## meeresdrachen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@all,

wo ? Kalifornien/Holm
Melsdorfer Zoo-u.Angelshop
wann ? 04.11.2006
köder ? Wattwurm
beiszeit ? 18.30 und 21.20 Uhr
wie weit ? volle Pulle
anzahl der fische und untermaßige ? 4 Dorsche,45cm,39cm,
2 untermaßige
wind und wetter ?diesig,Vollmond,kein Regen,Wind West 4-5,
schöne Brandung,kein Kraut,keine Krebse
wer--meeresdrachen 

__________________
jla


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo Leute,
war gestern in Rerik. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Starker Wellengang, strammer Wind...
Waren außer mir noch einige Angler mehr dort, die teilweise sehr gut gefangen haben.

Hier mein Fangbericht:

*Datum*:Mittwoch, 08.11.2006
*Ort*: Rerik Ost
*Wetter*: bedeckt, 9 C
*Wind*: West 4-5
*Angelzeit*: 16h-20h
*Köder*: Wattwurm
*Vorfach*:Brandungssystem
*Wurfweiten*: 30-70m
*Fang*: 3 Flundern und 6 Dorsche, davon 2 maßig


schöne Grüße

Anjolus


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@all, 

2 Wochen Pause,die ich zum Brandungsangeln nutzen will. 
Nun Gestern gleich das 1.Mal los.............Heidkate,Seitenwind von rechts,nach 10Min. die esrte Angel völlig versandet. 
Abgebrochen und ab in die Kielerförde.....da noch 5 maßige Dorsche gefangen........der Anfang ist gemacht 

gruß degl


----------



## angelradler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: ich vom Brandungsteam Berlin 4.11-11.11.06
Orte: Sütel, Mole in Großenbrode, Altenteil, Meschendorf  
        Datzendorf,Staberdorf und Staberhuk
Wetter: wolkig- starker Regen
Brandung: in der Brandung auf der West und der Nordwestseite
              kein Angeln möglich, da schon sek. nach der 
              Berührung der Montage mit dem Wasser die Schnur
              voll Kraut war. 
Angelzeit: 17-23.30Uhr
Köder: Wattis
Gerät: 2 Ruten mit jeweils Doppelsystem
Wurfweite: bis auf die Mole, volle Pulle.
Fang: 56 Dorsche von 44cm abwärts(60 % waren zu klein
          und sind wieder im Wasser gelandet)
         6 Wittlinge und 6 Schollen

Wir waren insg. 6 Männer und 2 Frauen, die anderen hatten ähnliche Erfolge, die größten Dorsche waren 49cm.

____________


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@all,

am Dienstag war ich mal wieder angeln
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Natürlich.wg Südwest,am Thiessenkai in Kiel.
Kanalflunder/Jürgen gesellte sich noch dazu und so harrten wir der Dinge/Dorsche die da kommen sollten.
Es wurde 1 Dorsch 40cm und 2 Wittlinge über 30 cm
Angelzeit von 17:00-23:30 und dann Ende wegen Daueregens.

Ich sach euch:Morgen........Morgen hole ich sie mir...........die Dorsche
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gruß degl


----------



## Koschi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 10.11.2006
Wer: Koschi und McMc
Ort: Kalifornien
Angelzeit: 15:00 - 22:00
Wetter: sonnig/ wolkig/ trocken
Wind: SW 1-2
Brandung: keine, Flachwasser
Köder: Wattis/ Ringler
Gerät: jeder 2 Ruten, meistens 1-Hakensystem
Wurfweite: bis 140m alles ausprobiert
Fang:
1 Scholle (35), 1 untermaßige Meerforelle (!, 38) und untermaßige Dorsche (Mitte 30, ca. 8)


----------



## ShortyNordenham

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : freitag 17.11.06
Wer : ich
Ort : Eckwarderhörne
Wetter : bedeckt, dunkel wind 2-3 N -NW
Angelzeit : 16 - 19 Uhr
Köder : Wattwurm 
Vorfach : 1 Doppelhaken, 1 Einzelhaken
Wurfweiten : knappe 50 meter in die rinne
Fang : 2 Dorsche ( ca 20 cm, schwimmen wieder)

ansonsten auflaufendes wasser, auflandiges lüftchen, wie üblich mit 125 - 175 krallenblei, kaffee zu hause vergessen sonst wäre ich noch da....


----------



## Wichel

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : Mittwoch 17.11.2006
Wer : Meine Frau und Ich
Ort : Rosenfelde Strand
Wetter : Dunkel, Wind aus Südost 4
Angelzeit 17:00-22:30 Uhr
Köder : Wattis
Vorfach : 1X Einzelhakennachläufer, 1X Doppelhaken
Wurfweiten : verschieden 60 Meter bis volle Pulle

1 Maßiger Dorsch 41cm, diverse untermaßige Dorsche, 2 Untermaßige Platten

Schöner Angelabend.... Wenn nur die Fische schon richtig da wären


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallöchen.

*Datum:* 17.11.2006
*Wer:* Kumpel und ich (wie immer)
*Ort:* Ahrenshoop/ Darß
*Angelzeit:* 16:30 - 23:00
*Wetter:* erst wolkig, dann klar
*Wind:* SW - W 
*Brandung:* ein paar kleine Wellen
*Köder:* Wattis
*Gerät:* 2 Ruten mit jeweils Doppelhakensystem
*Wurfweite:* ca. 60 - 80m
*Fang:*

_Kumpel_ -> 6 maßige Dorsche, alle so zwischen 40 - 45cm und 4 Nemos (schwimmen wieder).

_Ich _-> 5 maßige Dorsche alle bei 40 rum,1 Platten und
2 Nemos (schwimmen wieder)

*Fazit:* Eigentlich wollten wir nach Zingst (wie immer), aber unsere "Freunde" die Fischer hatten was dagegen und haben in ca. 50-70m Entfernung vom Strand die Netze aufgebaut.
So weit ich gucken konnte waren die roten Fähnchen zu sehen:r.
Ich hoffe, das sie die Dinger zwischen Prerow und Zingst bald  wieder wegnehmen, ansonsten muss ich nochmal abbaden.|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## littlebigjunior

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Hallo #h *

*Datum:* 18.11.2006
*Wer:* Ich
*Ort:* Nienhagen
*Angelzeit:* 17:00 - 23:00
*Wetter:* heiter bis klar
*Wind:* SW - S
*Brandung:* ein paar kleine Wellen
*Köder:* Wattis
*Gerät:* 2 Ruten 1xDoppelhakensystem 1x Nachläufer
*Wurfweite:* ca. 50 - 90m
*Fang:*7 Dorsche von 20cm bis 37cm
4 Flunder 2 handgroß 2 maßige 28er
:a



*Resümee: Es kann nur besser werden, mehr Sternschnuppen als Fische gesehen.*


----------



## Holger F.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 18.11.2006
Wer: Ich
Ort: Rerik Teufelsschlucht
Angelzeit: 16:00 - 21:30
Wetter: heiter bis klar
Wind: SW - S
Brandung:Wellen 60 bis 80 cm leider ablaufend Wasser
Köder: Wattis und Ringler
Gerät: 2 Ruten  Nachläufer
Wurfweite: ca. 30 - 120m
Fang:3 Dorsche bis 32 cm

Sehr viel Betrieb am Strand. Um 18 Uhr waren alle Stellen
besetzt. Meeschendorf sollte auch nicht besser gewesen sein.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 18.11.2006
Wer: Ich mit ein paar Kumpels
Ort: Meschendorf links neben der Aufschüttung Richtung Ostseecamp
Angelzeit: 16:00 - 21:00
Wetter: heiter bis klar
Wind: SW bis W (|kopfkrat )
Brandung:Wellen 60 bis 80 cm leider ablaufend Wasser 
Köder: Wattis 
Gerät: 2 Ruten Nachläufer Wichbone
Wurfweite: ca. 50 - 120m
Fang: 2 Dorsche wieder frei gelassen, 3 Butt davon einen frei gelassen

Ich war mit Franky, Bernd und 4 weiteren Kumpels los. Die Bisse kamen sehr zeitig und ab etwa 19 Uhr ging kaum noch was. Hat aber Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: ein Kumpel und ich 
Datum: 18.11.2006 
Beißzeit: 19:00 - 23:30 
Ort: Hubertsberg / Straußenfarm 
Windrichtung und Stärke: 4 - 5 aus Südwest 
Wetter: erst leichter Regen später Sternenklar 
Köder: Wattwurm 
Fischart: Dorsch und Butt 
Anzahl: Mein Kumpel 3 Butt // ich 3 Butt und 3 Dorsche 
Länge: Butt 25 bis 40 cm, Dorsch 40 - 45 cm 

Besonderes: immer noch viele Krebse, mein Kumpel hat sogar ne Dublette von denen gefangen. Es war ein Wunder, dass die Fische was abbekommen haben, so schnell wie die Krebse waren.


----------



## deger

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 16.11.2006
Wer: Ich mit ein paar Kumpels
Ort: Beelitz-Werft
Angelzeit: 16:00 - 23.30
Wetter: heiter bis klar
Wind: S bis 5Bft.
Brandung: wenig
Köder: Wattis 
Gerät: 6 Ruten 
Wurfweite: ca. 50 - 100m
Fang: ca. 20 Dorsche, 18 wieder frei gelassen
sonstiges: Viel Kraut, kaum Krabben


----------



## fishermanfl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 18.11.2006
*Wer*: ich
*Ort*: Flensburger Außenförde
*Angelzeit*: 15:00 - 21:00
*Wetter*: heiter
*Wind*: SW-SO-drehend
*Brandung*: leichte
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Gerät*: 2 Ruten 
*Wurfweite*: ca. 50 - 90m
*Fang*: 6 Platte, davon 1 Scholle und 5 Flundern, die größte 48cm, unzählige finger- bis handlange Wittlinge, die ein Weiterangeln unsinnig machten (mit zunehmender Dunkelheit immer mehr), keine Dorsche
*sonstiges*: kaum Krabben; schon zwei Mefo-Angler die sich bei meiner Ankunft auf ein Schwätzchen einließen, sagten das dorschmäßig nichts lief


----------



## Zanderstipper

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: Do, 22.11.06
*Ort*: Langholz
*Wetter*: Schauer
*Wind*: S 4-6
*Angelzeit*: 16.30 bis 24.30
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach*: Ein- und Zweihaken
*Wurfweiten*: Alles was ging mit unserem Pilkgeschirr, mehr als 100m werdens aber wohl nicht gewesen sein
*Fang*: zu zweit, 3 maßige Dorsche, 2 Butt ~ 30cm. Ca. 30 untermaßige Dorsche


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 25.11.2006
Wer: Ich mit ein paar Kumpels
Ort: Meschendorf links neben der Aufschüttung Richtung Ostseecamp
Angelzeit: 16:00 - 21:30
Wetter: heiter bis klar
Wind: S
Brandung:Wellen 20-50cm
Köder: Wattis
Gerät: 2 Ruten Nachläufer Wichbone
Wurfweite: ca. 50 - 120m
Fang: 2 Dorsche , 2 Butt


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 24.11.2006
*Wer*: Maiken , mein Sohn und ich
*Ort*: Wustrow/Darß
*Angelzeit*: 15:00 - 23.30:00
*Wetter*: heiter, ein paar Wolken , trocken 
*Wind*: SW-3bft
*Brandung*: wenig , Anfangs Dünung
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Gerät*: je 2 Ruten / Ein ,Zweihaken Syst.
*Wurfweite*: ca. 60 - 120m
*Fang*: 3 Platte, 15 Dorsche --> alle maßig , Maiken hatte einen von 68cm!!
*sonstiges:
Vom Wetter her war’s ein schönes Angeln. Das Fisch unter den Bedingungen überhaupt da war wundert mich. Dazu kam das allerhand Kraut unterwegs war. Erst als die Dünung nachließ war ein vernünftiges Angeln möglich. Gleichzeitig konnte man dann auch so 20-30m ins Wasser gehen und so einwenig Weite schinden. Dann hatte es auch wesentlich besser gebissen als vorher.
*


----------



## detimmerlued

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 25.11.2006
Wer: Ich mit meinem Kumpel
Ort: Langholz 
Angelzeit: 15:00 - 21:00
Wetter: wolkig telweise Regen
Wind: S, SO mit Sturmböen
Brandung:Wellen 20-50cm
Köder: Wattis u. Seeigelwürmer
Wurfweite: ca. 50 - 120m
Fang: 12 Dorsche , 4 Butt


----------



## tobiiger

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moinsen,war am Freitag los,bisschen vom Strand versucht.
Also....

*Wann: *Freitag,24.11.06, 16.30-22.30 Uhr
*Wo: *Neustadt/Klinikum,direkt am Parkplatz/beim Restaurant
*Wer:  *Nur ich
*Wetter: *Bewölkt,blieb trocken,so um die 8-9°
*Wind: *4 Bft aus östlichen richtungen
*Köder: *Wattis
*Montage: *2x Nachläufer einmal Doppelhaken.
*Fang: *3 schöne Dorsche,49,51,56 cm.
*Fazit: *War das erste Mal auf dieser Ecke zum fischen,komme aber bestimmt wieder,ist ein super Abschnitt,herrlicher Strand,das passt.Gerade wenn man erst in der Dämmerung auftaucht,braucht man nicht mehr weit gehen und hat gleich schönen Strand unter´m dreibein....

Mein dank nochmal an *Ostsseangler87* für diesen Tipp mit der ausführlichen Beschreibung.Hatte keine Probleme es zu finden!


----------



## Der Goldaal

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

_Datum: Sa, 25.11.2006_

*Wer*: 2 Kumpels und Ich
*Ort*: Rosenfelde (An der Hütte, da sonst alles voll war)
*Angelzeit*: 17:00 – 0:00 Uhr
*Wetter*: wolkig , dann immer wieder klar
*Wind*: S, SO mit Sturmböen, später aber nachlassend
*Brandung*: Wellen 20-50cm (nicht ganz von Vorne)
*Köder*: Wattwürmer  u. Seeringelwürmer
*Wurfweite*: ca. 90 - 130m
*Fang*: 6 massige  Dorsche (54 und 57cm die größten , 3 Butt (27-30)

einiges an Untermassigen Dorschen ist auch noch herausgekommen


----------



## gerdi49

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Moin

Datum.28.11.2006
Wer:Stefan,Ralf und ich.
Ort:Kronsgaard
Wetter:sonnig und klar
Wind:4 Bft Südost
Köder: nur Wattis
Angelzeit:15:00-21:30 Uhr
Fang:Ralf 2 Dorsche 35cm und 1ne Scholle 25cm und einen Wittling.
Ich eine Scholle 25 cm.
Stefan nichts.
Fazit:Bis zur Dunkelheit waren alle Würmer noch auf dem Hacken,als es dunkel wurde so ab 17.30 Uhr wren die Krebse wieder aktiv und die Hacken blank.Es ist nur sehr komisch,das immer so gute Fangmeldung hier zu lesen sind und wir fangen fast nichts.ich war in den letzten 6 Wochen schon 8 mal los und habe nur 6 Schollen gefangen,bei uns muß es doch auch Fisch geben.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 2.12.2006
Wer: Ich mit ein paar Kumpels
Ort: Sütel 
Angelzeit: 16:00 - 21:00
Wetter: wolkig
Wind: S bis SW 3-5
Brandung: keine , leider ablaufend Wasser
Köder: Wattis
Gerät: 2 Ruten Nachläufer Wichbone
Wurfweite: ca. 50 - 120m
Fang: 1 Butt , 1 Dorsch

Ich war zum Bibercup. Hat super Spaß gemacht. Bericht folgt noch.


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallöchen.

*Datum:* 01.12.2006
*Wer:* Schwager und ich
*Ort:* erst Dierhagen, dann Ahrenshoop/ Darß
*Angelzeit:* 16:00 - 21:30
*Wetter:* leicht bewölkt
*Wind:* SW
*Brandung:* gute Wellen in Dierhagen, nur kleine in Ahrenshoop
*Köder:* Wattis
*Gerät:* 3 Ruten mit jeweils Doppelhakensystem
*Wurfweite:* ca. 60 - 100m
*Fang:*  1x Scholle/ 27 cm (Schwager), ich nix :c .

*Fazit:* Erst waren wir in Dierhagen am Strand, aber da lief 2,5h lang gar nichts. Nachdem wir umgezogen waren nach Ahrenshoop, lief da genauso wenig.  Woran es lag??? Keine Ahnung!!! Ich weiß nur, das wir noch nie einen so schlechten Tag am Strand hatten. Es kann also nur besser werden!!!


----------



## meckpomm

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*onnerstag, 2.12.2006
*Wer*: ich alleine
*Ort*: zw. Kühlungsborn und Rerik
*Wetter*: teilweise bewölkt, Mond schien teilweise durch die Wolken
*Wind*: SW 3-4Bft nachlassend
*Brandung*: Wasser leicht angetrübt, schwache Brandung schräg von vorn. Strömung verzog ein 150er Blei.
*Angelzeit*: 16h-22h
*Köder*: Wattwurm
*Vorfach*: 2mal Einzelhakensystem nach unten geclipt, Haken auftreibend, 1 mal Einzelhaken nach unten geclipt, ohne perle, 1mal Nachläufer mit einer kleinen Perle. Immer wechselnd gefischt. 180gr oder 200gr Bleie.
*Wurfweiten*: 50 bis maximal 
*Fang*: viele vorsichtige Bisse, einige Nemos(6) und 2 maßige Fische. Die Fische haben nur auf maximaler Entfernung gebissen und wurden trotz geflochtener Hauptschnur nur schwach angezeigt. Der Rest der Angler hat nur wohl nur ganz wenig Erfolg.

*Tipp:* Bei verwendung von geflochtener Schlagschnur sollte man immer einen Wurfhandschuh verwenden, besonders beim OTG-Wurf... Ich hab den ersten Wurf ohne gemacht und hab die Schnur im Finger gehabt...#d 

Mfg Rene


----------



## tobiiger

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*WO:* Zwischen Neustadt/Klinikum und Pelzerhaken
*Wer: *Ich für mich,aber am Klinikum war jede Buhne belegt,so dass so ca 20 Angler am Start waren!
*Wann: *Samstag, 02.12.06
*Zeit: *15.00 - 23.00 Uhr
*Wind:* Südlich Richtungen,so um 5 Bft
*Wetter: *Bewölkt,aber trotzdem sehr hell (Vollmond),ab und an leichter Regen,aber schöne Brandung.
*Köder: *Wattis
*Köder platziert: *so bei 100 m.
*System: *Nur ein Haken als Nachläufer bei anfangs drei,später nur noch zwei Ruten.
*Fang: *Leider nur 2 massige Dorsche (42+44cm),einige untermassige(4) und ne handvoll,und genauso kleine,*Wittlinge.#q *
*Fazit:* Mit den Dorschen will es im Moment wohl noch nicht so klappen.Hinzu kommt,dass es nur so von Wittlingen gewimmelt hat.dauerte keine 5 Minuten und die lütten Räuber haben am Watti gezogen.Da machte es nur noch Sinn,mit zwei angeln zu fischen,ansonsten zu viel Wurmverlust.Die massigen kamen beide auch erst gegen 22.30 Uhr.
Wo bleiben die Ostsee-Leoparden????#c


----------



## toddy

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann --gerde zurück!! 4.12.
Wo,-- Fl. Aussenförde. dän Seite.
Wind,-- SW 5-6
Angelzeit 16-20,00 Uhr.
Wer,--ich u. 2 Kolllegen.
Köder,-- Wattwurm.
Fänge,-- 2 Monsterflundern!! 50 u. 49 cm!! u. ne 30 er..
Ich ,-- nix!.
Toller Wind u. keine Dorsche!!??|wavey:


----------



## Ratekauer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann --heute
Wo,-- Kühlungsborn
Wind,-- SW 2-3
Angelzeit 15-18:30Uhr.
Wer,--ich 
Köder,-- Wattwurm.
Fänge,-- 4 Schollen, in etwa die doppelte Anzahl an Bissen.
Fazit: für meinen ersten Versuch ganz ordentlich. Ist aber noch ausbaufähig denk ich.|kopfkrat


----------



## me_fo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : 09.12.06
Wo: Hohwacht
Wann : 16:00 - 23:00 Uhr
Köder : Wattwurm / Seeringelwurm
Wurfweite : sehr weit
Wind : SSW 4
Wer : 2 Angler
Fische : 6 Platte (32, 34, 42, 44, 47 u. 48cm)
unzählige Dorsche bis 38cm
Mond : halb/abnehmend
Bemerkung: Die Platten bissen im Hellen und als der Mond aufgegangen war. Leider war kein vernünftiger Dorsch dabei!?
Wo sind die dieses Jahr bloß geblieben|kopfkrat


----------



## mcmc

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : 09.12.06
Wo: Rosenfelde links (1. Treppe)
Wann : 14:00 - 21:00 Uhr
Köder : Wattwurm / Seeringelwurm
Wurfweite : alles was geht
Wind : SW 2-3, später Windstillle
Wasser: erst Niedrigwasser durch Sturm in der vergangenen Nacht, dann durch fehlenden Winddruck auflaufend
Wer: Koschi und ich
Fische : 9 Dorsche (62cm, 57cm,7 Fische zwischen 38 und 41 cm), ca. 10 Untermaßige
sternenklare Nacht
Bemerkung: Die beiden großen im Hellen (ca. 15.30h), selbst kurz an der Angel gezogen und dann Hammermäßige Antwort, sehr beeindruckend, wenn man mit Fireline fischt. Danach Bangen, ob man sie überhaupt herausbekommt mit 1er-Haken. Waren natürlich alle ganz vorne an gehakt. 
Im Dunkeln nur noch Fische bis 41 cm.
Fazit: bedeckter Himmel und Ostwind und es geht m.E. im Hellen noch mehr


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *09.12.06
*Wer:* Nachbar Peter und ich
*Ort:* zwischen H-damm und B-ende
*Angelzeit:* 15.00-23.30
*Wetter:* trocken , bewölkt
*Wind:* SSW 3-4
*Brandung:* wenig bis keine
*Köder:* Watt fürn Wurm...............
*Gerät:* je 2 Ruten ein und zwei-Haksys.
*Wurfweite:* völles Roooohhhrr
*Fang:* 21 Dorsche , 2 davon unter Maß

*Fazit:* Es hat gebissen wie doll , wir hatten noch einige Aussteiger und 4 Fische in der Steinpackung verloren. Obwohl die Bisse sehr heftig waren , waren die meisten Fische sehr sehr knapp gehakt.Daher wohl auch die vielen Fehlbisse und Aussteiger......... hatt ich sonst nie.


----------



## Ayla

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin ,
- gestern Abend
- Neustadt Klinikum
- bis 21.30 Uhr
- 4 Angler
- SW 4-5 (Auflandig)
- alle ohne Fisch#d

 War anschließend noch an der Badeanstalt zum Gucken
 Dort standen 4 Angler ohne Fisch .#d

Traf dort auf dem Parkplatz noch 2 Angler die
von der Fehmarnsundbrücke kamen .--- nur Nemos --#d

Ab jetzt ist Bootsangeln angesagt - :vik:

                   |wavey:Ayla #h


----------



## Düsselfjorden

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *15.12.06
*Wer:* Me. myself and I (inkl. Begleitung die net angelt  )
*Ort:* Wulfen, links von der Treppe
*Angelzeit:* 14.30-18.30
*Wetter:* trocken , bewölkt
*Wind:* SW - SSW 4-5
*Brandung:* leichte
*Köder:* Wawu und Seri 
*Gerät:* 2 Ruten, zuerst 1 & 2 Haken, danach nur noch 1 Haken
*Wurfweite:* fürchte nach Abstinenz schaff ich nur nch ca 60-70m
*Fang:* in Worten NULL, moment... eine Aalquappe (oder -mutter?|kopfkrat), die wieder paddelt

*Fazit:* Wie bei meinem Vorgänger, scheint gestern nicht der Tag gewesen zu sein, warum wohl...|kopfkrat?

Gruss
 Bastian


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 15*.12.06
*Wer:* ich
*Ort:* Rerik
*Angelzeit:* 15.00-21.00
*Wetter:* trocken , bewölkt
*Wind:* SW
*Brandung:* mittel bis stark
*Köder:* Wattwurm
*Gerät:* 2 Ruten mit jeweils zwei Haken 
*Wurfweite:* soweit wie möglich
*Fang:* 8 Dorsche , 2 davon unter Maß, einer davon 50cm, 2 Flundern, eine davon 37cm (beide noch bei Tageslicht gefangen)#6 

Alles in allem ein erfolgreicher Angeltag!!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fuchs04

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Moin!

16.12.2006 Rosenfelder Strand von 15:00 - 22:00 mit 6 Mann und 12 Angeln. 

Ergebniss: 1 Scholle und 3 Nemos#c 

Da fällt einem nichts mehr ein#d 

Marcus


----------



## tobiiger

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wer:* Ich,aber sonst noch ca 10 unbekannte am Strand
*Wann:* Sa,16.12.06, von 15.00 - 23.00 Uhr
*Wo:* Fehmarnsund,zwischen Belitz Werft und Camper Miramar
*Wind:* Ca 5 Bft aus WSW kommend,später etwas nachlassend
*Wetter: *Anfangs bedeckt und einzelne Schauer,später sternenklarer Himmel,um die 4-6 °C.
*Wasser: *Klar bei gemeldeten 7°C.
*Köder: *Wattis & Seeringler
*Montage: *1x Doppelhaken und 2x Nachläufer
*Fang: *4 schöne Küstendorsche (46,48,50 und 51 cm),eine Platte und ca 10-12 Dorsche bis 36cm (wieder im Salzwasser)
*Sonst noch: *Die beiden Angler rechts neben mir hatten auch ganz gut gefangen,war sogar ein echter Kracherdorsch dabei!!

*Fazit:* Zuerst sollte es nach westermarkelsdorf gehen,doch da war auf Grund des starken Sturm der Vortage Land unter,also an den Sund gefahren.War ne gute Entscheidung,der Fang war ja ganz gut.
es scheint jetzt langsam Bewegung ins Dorschangeln vom Strand zu kommen,Nachts wird es ja langsam kälter und die Ostsee kommt langsam auf Temperatur.

*So,*jetzt noch etwas was mich tierisch aufgeregt hat: Auf dem weg zum Strand lagen überall *Zeitungsreste* (Wattwürmverpackung) und dieverse *Plastiktütten *von Angelläden rum!!!! Sauerei!!! Hoffe mal das die Verschmutzer das nicht wieder tun......


----------



## aalanne

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

hallo,
16.12.06 ich und noch zwei kollegen
klinikum neustadt gleiche angaben wie der kollege,
auch null runde.#c 


kann nur besser werden.  #6


----------



## VolkerC

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann          :16.12.06
Wo             : Rosenfelder Strand 
Köder          :Wattwurm/Seeringelwurm
Wurfweite    : volldampf
Vorfach        : Einhakensysteme
Fang            : 8 Dorsche ( 40 - 45 cm), Mein Kumpel 5 Dorsche
                     einige Dorsche von ca.36 cm wieder zurück. 

Gruß
Volker


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallöchen.

*Datum: *22.12.06
*Wer:* 2 Kumpels und ich
*Ort:* Zingst
*Angelzeit:* 16.00-21.30
*Wetter:* trocken , bewölkt
*Wind:* W/ NW 3-4
*Brandung:* zum Anfang kräftig, später nachlassend
*Köder:* Wattis........wie immer
*Gerät:* je 2 Ruten mit Doppelhakenmontage
*Wurfweite:* 50-100m
*Fang:* 1x Platten (26cm), 4 Dorsche...3 davon ich...aber nur einer maßig:c 

*Fazit: *War kein toller Jahresabschluss. Irgentwie ist z. Zt. der Wurm drin. Ich habe noch mit Bekannten gesprochen, die einen Abend vorher waren, aber bei den war auch nix, außer ne kleine Hand voll Platte. Wir können nur hoffen, dass es im neuen Jahr besser klappt. Bis dahin.....................

Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BMW

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 21.12.06*
*Wer:* Porno und Ich das erste mal brandungsangeln überhaupt.
*Ort:* Dahmeshöved
*Angelzeit:* 17-01 Uhr
*Wetter:* trocken , bewölkt
*Wind:* w 1-2
*Brandung:* wenig bis keine
*Köder:* Wattwurm
*Gerät:* je 2 Ruten ein und zwei-Haksys.
*Wurfweite:* 100-170 sind teilweise ins wasser gegangen, weil der fisch weit draußen stand
*Fang: *8 maßige dorsche von leider nur 38-45cm und ein paar  nemos. 
Für das erste mal bin ich sehr zufrieden*.

Frohe Weihnacht
*


----------



## Keule1988

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 23.12
Wer: Ich
Ort: Zwischen rosenfelde und Süssau
Angelzeit:17-23 Uhr
Wetter : Stark Bewölkt mit leichtem Regen
Wind : West 2-3 später 4
Brandung: Ententeich
Köder : Wattwurm
Gerät: 2 Ruten ein einzel und ein doppel
Wurfweite 90-120m
Fang: 9 maßige Dorsche größter 54 cm kleinster 39 der schnitt war 40cm    hatte nur 2 kleine gehabt . Jeder biss ein Treffen haben sehr aggresiv gebissen .


----------



## meckpomm

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Montag, 25.12.2006
*Wer*: ich
*Ort*: Kühlungsborn West
*Wetter*: Klar, später Bewölkt
*Wind*: gar nicht
*Brandung*: Ententeich, wasser glasklar
*Angelzeit*: 16h-22h
*Köder*: Wattwurm
*Vorfach*: Nachläufer
*Wurfweiten*: 50 bis maximal 
*Fang*: 2 Platten, Dorsche die zusammengelegt vielleicht einmal das Mindesmaß erreicht hätten. Die Nemos haben erst in der letzten Stunde gebissen, dann aber auch auf alles was ins Wasser geworfen wurde...

Ein weiterer Angler hatte mit vier Ruten auch zwei Platten.


----------



## Der Goldaal

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*#h
Datum: 23.12.06*
*Wer:* 2 Kumpels und ich
*Ort:* Heligenhafen "Kikki Bar"
*Angelzeit:* 16:00 - 23:30
*Wetter:* trocken , bewölkt
*Wind:* 3-4 W,NW
*Brandung:* Ganz in Ordnung , leicht Schräge
*Köder:* Wattwurm
*Gerät:* je 2 Ruten ein und zwei-Haksys. (am Besten Wishbone)
*Wurfweite:* 60 - 130m die meisten Fische bei 60 - 70m
*Fang: *insgesamt ca. 13maßige Dorsche und 8 Platte (3 kleine)
Größter Dorsch um 45cm Größte Platte 37cm

*Bemerkung: *_Nur wenig kleine Dorsche ca. 4 Untermaßige bei 35cm.
*Fazit: *_Hat wirklich mal wieder viel Spass gebracht, vor allem, weil wir weit aus mehr maßige Fische als Untermaßige hatten. Das ist ja doch recht selten geworden.|kopfkrat


----------



## Kieler_Ostufer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

* Datum: *28.12.06
*Wer:* ich
*Ort:* Heidkate
*Angelzeit:* 16:00 - 19.30
*Wetter:* trocken , bewölkt, leicht neblig
*Wind:* 2 SW auf West
*Brandung:* lachhaft
*Köder:* Wattwurm
*Gerät:* 2 Ruten je 2 Haken
*Wurfweite:* 50 - 80m vielleicht auch mehr
*Fang: *NÜX - nichtmal einen Biss. Absolut frustrierend um diese Jahreszeit.

*Bemerkung: *_Danach Umzug auf die Schönberger Seebrücke. Der gesamte vordere Drittel der Brücke war VOLL. Naja hinten angestellt, ausgepackt und noch weitere 2 Stunden Würmer gebadet. Die anderen Angler bauten alle schon nach und nach ab. Die haben auch alle nix gefangen.
_


----------



## Hanseat

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:28.12.06
Ort: Wustrow
Angelzeit:15:00 - 20:00
Wetter:Bewölkt mit lecihtem Regen
Wind: Leicht SW
Köder: Wattwurm
Gerät: 2 Ruten je Zwei Haken
Wurfweite:60-80 m 
Fang: 2 Platte und eine kleine


----------



## FalkenFisch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *28.12.06
*Wer:* ich + ein Kumpel
*Ort:* Fehmarn Westermarkelsdorf
*Angelzeit:* 16:00 - 22:00
*Wetter:* Wolken aber trocken, 3Grad Luft
*Wind:* 3-4 aus SW, im Verlauf nachlassend
*Brandung:* optimal von schräg links vorn
*Köder:* Wattwurm + Ringler
*Gerät:* insgesamt 4 Ruten je 2 Haken
*Wurfweite:* 50 - 120 m
*Fang:  1 Dorsch 63cm (5Pfund):m sowie 4 Aalquappen von je 20 cm*

*Bemerkung: eigentlich doch optimale Bedingungen, aber nach dem Kracher gleich zu Beginn nicht ein weiterer Dorsch oder Platter#d!!*


----------



## Der Goldaal

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

* Datum: 28.12.06*
*Wer:*  Kumpel und ich
*Ort:* Heligenhafen zwischen Kurzentrum und Leuchtturm
*Angelzeit:* 16:00 - 23:30
*Wetter:* trocken , bewölkt
*Wind:* ~3 SW dann auf West drehend
*Brandung:* eher schwach, dann leicht zunehmend und zum Schluß wieder schwächer, gute Strömung
*Köder:* Wattwurm
*Gerät:* je 3 Ruten ein und zwei-Haksys.
*Wurfweite:* 60 - 130m (die meisten Fische um die 130m)
*Fang: *14 Platte und 1 maßigen Dorsch und 7 untermaßige um die 35cm und 3 Aalmuttern; Größte Platte 45cm


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: 2 Kumpels und ich 
Datum: 28.12.2006 
Beißzeit: 16:30 - 24:00 
Ort: Sehlendorf rechts 
Windrichtung und Stärke: 3 - 4 aus Südwest später West 
Wetter: erst diesig und vereinzelt leichter Regen, dann klar
Köder: Wattwurm 
Fischart: 6 Dorsche / 8 Plattfische 
Anzahl: 1. Kollege 3 Butt, 2. Kollege 5 Butt + 2 Dorsche, ich 4 Dorsche 
Länge: Butt 25 - 30 cm, Dorsche 39 - 47 cm 

Schöner Angelabend, neben den maßigen Fischen wurden noch einige Nemos gefangen.


----------



## Zanderstipper

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: Do., 28.12.06
*Ort*: Tiessenkai, Kiel
*Wetter*: Diesig
*Wind*: SW-W 5 (war angesagt, in der Stadt war davon natürlich nicht viel zu spüren)
*Angelzeit*: 16:30 h - 2:00 h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach*: Ein- und Zweihaken
*Wurfweiten*: Alles, was ging
*Fang*: zu zweit 1 maßiger Dorsch, ca. 5 untermaßige und viele Wittlinge von 10 bis 35 cm.


----------



## Froschfitz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Freitag, 29.12.06
*Ort*: Bliesdorf
zwei Freunde und ich
*Wetter*: gemischt, um die 5°c
*Wind*: Süd um 4
*Angelzeit*: 16.30h-00.00h
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*:60 bis 120m 
*Fang*:insgesamt fünf maßige Plattfische, ein maßiger Dorsch, ansonsten noch ein bisschen Kleinkram, der zurückgesetzt wurde. Ein schöner Abend, angeltechnisch aber eher eine Enttäuschung. Alles Gute für 2007
froschfitz


----------



## Holger F.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:Samstag, 30.12.06
Ort: Rerik
1 Kollege und ich
Wetter: erst trocken ab 22 Uhr starker Regen
Wind: Süd West bis 4 später 5
        Eigentlich gute Brandung aber sehr niedriger
        Wasserstand. Dann noch weiter ablaufend Wasser.
        ( Habe gar nicht gewusst, das der Strand in Rerik so
          breit ist ):q 
Angelzeit: 15,30h-00.00h
Köder: Wattis und Heringfetzen
Wurfweiten:40 bis 120m
Fang:insgesamt nur 4 Platten insgesamt wohl nur an die 6 Bisse.
       Alle Platten auf Hering gefangen auf Wattis nix.

Wünsche allen ein gutes und gesundes Jahr 2007.

Holger


----------



## blinkerkatze

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo Holger
ich hatte noch im Angelladen gewartet weil du ja erst mit uns wolltest.
Wir waren auf dem Darß, so von 14-22.30 uhr. Zuerst auch mit Regen und ein Schei..... Wind und harte Brandung. Der Regen hörte ja zum Glück auf und die Brandung wurde am Abend auch weniger. Ich hatte bis dahin aber 6 Montagen und einige Meter Schnur im Wasser gelassen. Es hatte aber gut geangelt es war wenig Dorsch dafür aber gute Flundern. Ich hatte 15 Flundern und 1 Dorsch. Die andern die dort waren haben auch alle gut geangelt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: 4 Kumpel und ich 
Datum: 30.12.2006 
Beißzeit: 17:00 - 22:00 
Ort: Hubertsberg / Straußenfarm 
Windrichtung und Stärke: 5 - 7 aus Südwest in Böen mehr 
Wetter: erst leichter Regen bis trocken später Starkregen 
Köder: Wattwurm 
Fischart: 15 Dorsche und 1 Butt 
Anzahl: 
1. Kumpel 1 Dorsch 
2. Kumpel 2 Dorsche 
3. Kumpel 2 Dorsche 
4. Kumpel 2 Dorsche und 1 Butt 
Ich 8 Dorsche 
Länge: Butt knapp 30cm, Dorsch 40 - 48 cm 

Besonderes: 
Fische haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen, Anhieb musste beim geringsten Zupfer erfolgen, sonst gab es keinen Fisch. Wasser ca. 0,5 - 1m unter normal. Haben wegen dem einsetzenden Starkregen abgebrochen, ansonsten war es wieder einmal ein schöner Angeltag.


----------



## schappi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 10.12.06
*Wo:* Ahrenshoop
*Zeit: *17:00 - 00:00
*Wind:* SW
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweite: *volle Kanne
*Fang: *7 Dorsche / 2 Platten

*Wann:* 13.12.06
*Wo:* Ahrenshoop
*Zeit: *18:00 - 02:00
*Wind:* SW
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweite: *volle Kanne
*Fang:* 8 Dorsche / 1 Platte

*Wann:* 17.12.06
*Wo:* Ahrenshoop
*Zeit: *19:00 - 03:00
*Wind:* SW
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweite: *volle Kanne - später kürzer
*Fang: *12 Dorsche







Übermorgen geht es wieder in die Brandung
Gruß
Rüdiger #h


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: Dienstag, 2.1.2007
Ort: Rosenfelde links
Wetter: Anfangs Regen, dann klar
Wind: SW um 4, in Rosenfelde also links von hinten
Angelzeit: 16:00-20:00
Köder: Wattis
Vorfach: Cascade 2 Haken System
Wurfweiten: Ca. 40 Meter vorm Ufer, da dort zumidnest ab und an mal ein Biss kam, draußen war garnix...
Fang: 1 Flunder von 30 cm
Sonstiges: Wo sind denn bloß die Fische, das war der absolute Totentanz...#d *


----------



## me_fo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : 28.12.06
Wo: Hohwacht
Wann : 14:00 - 19:00 Uhr
Köder : Wattwurm / Seeringelwurm
Wurfweite : alles probiert
Wind : S um 4, Abends zunehmend und auf SW drehend
Wer : Sohnemann und ich
Fische : 1 guter Dorsch, der Rest schwimmt wieder
Mond : halb/zunehmend
Wasser: 6°, klar und keine Strömung
Bemerkung: es war ein Traumhafter Tag mit Sonne am Nachmittag und Mondschein am Abend. Nur die Fische blieben aus!? Die Bisse waren mehr als vorsichtig, muss am Wetter gelegen haben!


----------



## mcmc

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

-------------------------------------------------------------

Datum: Freitag, 29.12.2006
Ort: Dahme links
Wetter: Bewölkt
Wind: S um 4
Angelzeit: 14:00-21:00
Köder: Wattis, Kneifer
Vorfach: diverse Ein-Haken-Systeme
Wurfweiten: was geht 
Fische: zu zweit 4 Dorsche bis 44 cm, zwei Flundern 30 cm, etliche untermaßige
Sonstiges: Bedingungen waren gut, wussten wohl die Fische nicht


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wer: 7 Bekannte und ich 
Datum: 30.12.2006 
Beißzeit: 16:30 - 23:30 
Ort: Dazendorf
Windrichtung und Stärke: 3 - 6 aus Süd-Südwest 
Wetter: nassssss
Köder: Wattwurm/Ringler
Fischart:1 Meerforelle/19 Plattfische 
Montage: ein-und zweihaken Systeme
Anzahl: 1. Kollege 3 Butt, 2. Kollege 1 Butt, 3.Kollege 4 Butt,
4. Kollege 1 Mefo , 5. Kollege 1 Butt ,6. + 7. Kollege nixx,
ich 10 Butt
Länge: Butt 25 - 44 cm,Mefo 43 cm

Schöner nasser  Angelabend, neben den maßigen Fischen wurden noch einige Nemos gefangen.
Butts waren schon voll mit Laich.....|kopfkrat 

Gruß Thomas
__________________*


----------



## prophet12

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : 03.01.2007
Wo: Scheerhafen Kiel
Wann : 14:00 - 19:00 Uhr
Köder : Wattwurm, Hering
Wurfweite : ca 60-80 m
Wer : ich
Fische : 1 schöner Dorsch 49cm
Bemerkung: sehr windig und regen aber sonst mal wieder ei schöner Angeltag


----------



## schappi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin,
wie schon angekündigt waren wir gestern wieder los in die Brandung

*Wann:* 04.01.07
*Wo:* Steilküste vor Ahrenshoop
*Zeit: *19:00 - 02:30
*Wind:* SW4 später NW6
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweite: *volle Kanne
*Fang:* 31 Dorsche 
ich: 13
mein Angelkumpel: 18

harte Bedingungen aber guter Fang
Gruß aus Rostock
Schappi #h


----------



## meeresdrachen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@all, 

Datum: 03.01.07 
Beißzeit: 18.00 Uhr,20.00 Uhr,20.30 Uhr 
Ort: Holm/Kalifornien,Buhne 24(die berüchtigte) 
Windrichtung und Stärke: West,3-4 Bft 
Wetter:wolkenverhangen,Nieselregen zeitweise, 
Wind ablandig 
Köder: Wattwurm 
Fischart: Dorsch,Flunder 
Anzahl: 3 
Länge:34cm,37cm und 42cm 
Besonderes:die Untermaßigen schwimmen wieder,Biße sehr 
verhalten,wir waren zu dritt,geangelt von 16.30 bis 22.00 
Uhr.Keine Krebse! 
Mit Petri Heil 
meeresdrachen aus Kiel 

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : 06.01.07
Wo: Rerik / Teufelsschlucht
Wann : 16:00 - 21:00 Uhr
Köder : Wattwurm 
Wurfweite : ganz dicht bis Dänemark 
Wind : Sw-W um 4, 
Wer : Sohnemann und ich
Fische : ich, 2 Butt und 2 Dorsch / Sohn 1 Dorsch und einen verschlafen #d 
Mond : nicht zu sehen
Wasser: 6°,recht klar gute Brandung
Bemerkung: war ein tolles Anangeln, die Fische haben erst sehr spät gebissen aber dann sehr gut.


----------



## dmoppel

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 06.01.07
Wo : DK Als
Wann: 16 - 24 Uhr
Köder: Wattwurm 
Wurfweite: alles probiert
Wind:Sw.-W. 4
Wer: 3 Kollegen und ich
Fische : 1. Kollege 1 Butt 1 Aalmutter. 2. Kollege 2 Butt 1 Aalmutter. 3. Kollege 1 Butt 1 Babydorsch Ich 1 Butt 
1Aalmutter.
Wetter : eigentlich optimal
War ein nettes Angeln mit Freunden obwohl sehr gefährlich da uns die Montagen von Meeresangler_Schwerin um die Ohren flogen.#6 
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Easy East

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin,

anbei der Fangbericht von meinem Trip nach Fehmarn.

Datum: 09.01.07
Wo : Fehmarnsund
Wann: 16 - 18 Uhr
Köder: Wattwurm 
Wurfweite: alles was ging
Wind:Sw.-W. 6
Wer: ich
Fische : 1 Butt 20cm

Der Wind war einfach zu stak, es gab kaum ein gegenankommen. Der Wind hat mir bei Böen die Ruten aus dem Rutenhalter gedrückt! Viel Kraut gab es auch, machte wenig Spaß. Den Biss des Butts habe ich nicht gemerkt, hing beim Einholen einfach mit dran |rolleyes .
Ich bin dann nach Klausdorf gefahren und habe mein Glück von der Slipanlage aus probiert, aber es gab dort keinen einen Biss.
Trotzdem waren die Haken nach kürzester Zeit leer.
Danach aufs Festland.

Datum: 09.01.07
Wo : Seebrücke Großenbrode
Wann: 20-22 Uhr
Köder: Wattwurm 
Wurfweite: alles was ging
Wind:Sw.-W. 6
Wer: ich
Fische : 1 Dorsch 40cm

Der Dorsch hat beim ersten Auswurf gebissen, die zweite Rute hatte ich noch nicht einmal klar. Danach - tote Hose.#d 

0.00 Uhr wieder in Hamburg. War trotzdem schön.

Gruß, Easy


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo Leute,
hier meine Fangmeldung:

Datum : 09.01.2007
Wo: Rerik/Teufelsschlucht
Wann: 17:00 - 21:30 Uhr
Köder : Wattwurm
Wurfweite : weeeeeit
Wind : schon fast Sturm
Wer : ich
Fische : 2 gute Dorsche, 7 Flundern, davon drei maßig

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## bernie1888

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hi!
Ich wollte Euch ja auch, nachdem ich Euch mit Fragen gelöchert habe, noch meine Fangberichte aus Kühlungsborn durchgeben.
Ich war zweimal los: 

*Datum: Dienstag, 2.1.2007
Ort: Kühlungsborn West, am Hotel Meeresblick
Wetter: Regenschauer
Wind: NW um 5-6
Angelzeit: 13:00-18:00
Köder: Wattwurm
Vorfach: 2 Haken, gaaanz normal
Wurfweiten: alles ausprobiert, ich denke, daß ich so maximal ca. 80 m geschafft haben dürfte
Fang: 1 untermaßige Flunder (konnte ich retten)  und eine Aalmutter von sage und schreibe 12 cm! Die hing aber nicht am Haken, sondern am Wurm und schwimmt schon wieder einer maßigen Zukunft entgegen.*
*Sonstiges: für meine Verhältnisse war das schon Hardcore-Angeln, hohe Brandung und ständig Seegras in der Schnur, Bißerkennung eigentlich unmöglich, so hing die Flunder auch einfach plötzlich dran... *


*2.Versuch:*

*Datum: Donnerstag, 4.1.2007
Ort: Kühlungsborn Seebrücke, nach rechts rausgeworfen
Wetter: noch mehr und noch kräftigere Regenschauer, später Dauerregen
Wind: SW um 7
Angelzeit: 14:30-19:00
Köder: Wattwurm
Vorfach: 2 Haken, gaaanz normal
Wurfweiten: gar nicht mal so weit, stand ja schon auf der Brücke, ca. 30 - 60 m
Fang: 5 Flundern, davon 2 untermaßige, ein anderer Angler hatte einen Seeskorpion, fand ich sehr interessant.*
*Sonstiges: ich hab mich trotz Sturm und Regen wacker gehalten und bin ja auch ein bißchen belohnt worden. Auffällig war, daß es erst bei Dunkelheit (ca. 17:00 h) richtig losging, dann fingen aber alle Angler auf der Brücke Schlag auf Schlag. *

*Also, vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Tips! Ich versuche, vor der Schonzeit nochmal für ein Wochenende zu kommen, denn in der Ostsee kann man anscheinend noch vernünftig Fisch fangen, bei uns in der Nordsee (Wilhelmshaven) ist es aufgrund der Tide, des Wattenmeers und der fehlenden Fische eher ein Glücksspiel.*


----------



## schappi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo,
wir waren gestern mal wieder los nach Ahrenshoop und hier wieder unser kleiner Fangbericht

*Wann:* 13.01.07
*Wo:* Ahrenshoop
*Zeit: *15:00 - 23:30
*Wind:* W5/6 dann auf SW4
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweite: *volle Kanne
*Fang:* 47 Dorsche (von knapp 40cm bis knapp 70cm-leider nur ein so
Großer)
*Ich:* 23
*Mein Angelkumpel:* 24






Als wir losfuhren dachten wir man würde am Strand wegfliegen, aber als der Wind drehte und abflaute war es ein herrlicher Brandungsabend

Grüße aus Rostock
Schappi #h 
www.angelfreunde-rostock.de

Ach so, hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag.
Ich habe gestern meine Brandungsvorfächer das erste mal auf Circle-Hooks umgerüstet. Ich kann nur sagen - KLASSE.
Es gab so gut wie keine Fehlbisse. Die Haken saßen fast alle vorn am Maul und man brauchte nicht in den Tiefen des Dorsches stochern. Und auch die Untermaßigen könnten so schonend und vor allen Dingen lebend zurück gesetzt werden.


----------



## meeresdrachen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@all,

Datum: 13.01.07
Beißzeit: 15.48 und ca.18.00Uhr
Ort:Kiel,Tiessenkai
Windrichtung und Stärke: SW,bestimmt 7-8Bft
Wetter: wolkenverhangen,später noch Regen
Köder: Wattwurm
Fischart: Dorsch,Wittling
Anzahl: 1/1
Gewicht: k.A.
Länge: 53cm und 36cm
Besonderes-viele kleine Wittlinge,keine kleinen
Dorsche,keine Krebse.Aber viele Seesterne.

Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin,
hier wieder eine Fangmeldung:

Datum : 15.01.2007
Wo: Rerik/Teufelsschlucht
Wann: 18:00 - 22:30 Uhr
Köder : Wattwurm
Wurfweite : was das Geschirr hergab
Wind : SW4, später etwas abgeflaut
Wer : ich
Fische : 6 Dorsche, 3 davon untermaßig

Erst hat nichts gebissen, das Wasser stand relativ hoch. Später ging es Wasser weit zurück, dann hat es gebissen! 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Barschmichel

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo
kann jetzt auch mal einen Fangbericht abgeben.

Datum : 13.01.2007
Wo: Rerik/Liebesschlucht
Wann: 16:30 - 18:30 Uhr
Wind : SW4, später weniger
Köder : Seeringelwurm
Wurfweite : soweit es ging (ich übe noch)
Montage: eine Rute mit 2 Haken
Wer : ich
Fische : 3 Dorsche, 1 davon untermaßig

Die Maßigen hatten 45 und 47 cm und bissen innerhalb von 15 Minuten. Danach musste ich aufhören da wir im Ferienhaus nicht mehr verwerten konnten.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## andre23564

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

moin moin,

jetzt darf ich auch mal was schreiben.
nach 20 Jahren Abwesenheit der erste Versuch 

*Datum*:Freitag, 19.01.2007
*Ort*: Bliesdorf
*Wetter*: klar
*Wind*: schwacher Südwest
*Angelzeit*: 18:30h-22:30h
*Köder*: Wattwurm
*Wurfweiten*: von nah bis fern
*Fang*: 3 Butt, 2 Wittlinge, 1 Aalmutter (zurück)

bei den Bedingungen zufrieden :m 

*Datum*:Samstag, 20.01.2007
*Ort*: Rosenfelde
*Wer:* Söhnchen und ich
*Wetter*: echt sch..., später klar
*Wind*: so um West, viel zu viel
*Angelzeit*: 16:30h-22:45h
*Köder*: Wattwurm
*Wurfweiten*: hau weg das Zeug
*Fang*: 6 maßige Dorsche bis 48 cm ( 1x untermaßig, zurück ), 1 Butt 35cm

*Besonderheit:* die Dorsche ab 21.00h
bei dem Sturm waren die Bisse nur durch Zufall zu erkennen, alle nur ganz knapp gebissen, keiner hatte geschluckt. Werde wieder öfter Brandungsangeln, macht doch richtig Spaß. :vik: 

André


----------



## MANSKE

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Pro tack"mitleids cup"

Datum:20.01.07

ort. kalifornien(kiel)

wetter erst regen dann klar

wind: orkanböen 8 bis 10 aus sw bis we
(wasser stark ablaufend!)
angelzeit a.15.00 bis 22.30

köder: wattis(bei mir jedenfals)

wurfweite : 50 bis 140 m geschätzt für alle!(bei den spezis auch ein meter mehr!)

fang:unglaubliche 130 fische mit 7 mann(aber waren nicht das erste mal am wasser,siehe "danke an pro tack berricht!#h


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin,
war gestern trotz Eiseskälte mal wieder los. Hier mein Bericht:

Datum : 23.01.2007
Wo: Rerik/Teufelsschlucht
Wann: 17:30 - 22:00 Uhr
Wind/Wetter : windstill, aber dafür kalt, etwa -5°C, der Mond schien helle
Köder : Wattwürmer
Wurfweite : soweit es ging
Montage: zwei Ruten mit jeweils 2 Haken
Wer : ich
Fische : 2 Dorsche, 1 davon untermaßig; 1 Flunder

Hatte leider insgesamt nur diese drei Bisse, nachher kroch mir die Kälte in die Gummistiefel und beim Einpacken am Schluß sind mir die Hände fast eingefroren! #d  

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: 2 Kumpel und ich
Datum: 22.01.2007
Beißzeit: 17:30 - 22:00 Uhr
Ort: Schönberger Strand
Windrichtung und Stärke: 7 - 8 Bft aus Nord
Wetter: Stürmisch kit Schneeschauern
Köder: Wattwurm
Fischart: Dorsch und Butt
Anzahl: 66 Dorsche und 4 Butt

- 1. Kollege 15 Dorsche und 3 Plattfische
- 2. Kollege 17 Dorsche und 1 Plattfisch
- Ich 34 Dorsche und 1 Plattfisch

Gewicht: Reichlich
Länge: Die Dorsche lagen zwischen 42 und 56 cm, Die Plattfische lagen zwischen 38 und 46 cm

Besonderes: Entlich mal wieder ein Brandungswetter, wie ich es mir vorstelle


----------



## schappi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo,
gestern war ich wieder einmal los nach Ahrenshoop

*Wann:* 23.01.07
*Wo:* Ahrenshoop
*Zeit: *16:00 - 01:00
*Wind:* S 1/2
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweite: *volle Kanne
*Fang:* 2 Dorsche


----------



## arktisfan

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

24.01.07

seebrücke rerik

anfangs wind aus südost stärke 3
ab 18.00 wind aus süd bis südost starke boen starker schneefall
angeln unmöglich 8 angler auf der brücke
20.30 uhr sturzaufbruch aller angler wegen aufkommen von sturmboen und schneesturm (die see kam über die brücke) 
man konnte die angel nicht mehr festhalten

14.00.20.30 1 meerforelle 48cm 3 ptatte
lt wetter. com sollte der wind aus nord bis nordost kommen und nicht mehr als stärke 5
sch... wetterdienst #q 500Km (berlin) autofahrt umsonst:r 
gruß arktisfan


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: 1 Kumpel und ich
Datum: 27.01.2007
Angelzeit: 16:00 - 24:30 Uhr
Ort: Kieler Hafen
Windrichtung und Stärke: 7 - 8 Bft aus West bis Nordwest mit Schaueböen
Wetter: Stürmisch, anfangs mit Schneeschauern
Köder: Wattwurm
Fischart: Dorsch 
Anzahl: 1 Dorsch

- Kollege 0 maßige Fische
- Ich 1 Dorsch

Gewicht: ??
Länge: 46 cm

Angeln an der Küste war laut Vorhersagen bei dem starken Seitenwind nicht möglich. Während des Angelns kammen mir da allerdings Zweifel auf, denn es schien garnicht so schlimm, wie vorher angesagt gewesen zu sein. Ich bereue es ein wenig, nicht an den Strand gegangen zu sein.


----------



## Wulli

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin,

Datum: 24.02
Ort: Dahme
Zeit: von 15.00h bis 19.00h dann waren die Wattis alle:v  
Wetter: Schneetreiben, Wolkig, teilweise leicht bewölkt im Wechsel
Wind: anfangs ca. 4Bft aus Nord später abnehmend aus West
Temperatur: |scardie: ca. -3°C
Fang: 4Dorsche um 40cm 1x ca 50cm. 3 zurück keine Pladde:r 
Sonstiges: Die Dorsche haben sehr, sehr vorsichtig gebissen, habe diverse Bisse versemmelt...|evil: #d 
Habe diesmal Wattis bei Brüggen gekauft, weil "Ronnies" keine hatte, der letzte Schei*!! Und mit 24ct. auch noch sauteuer:v |gr: #d |evil:  Nie wieder Wattis von Brüggen! 

Wulli


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@all,

Datum:29.01.2007
Beißzeit:18:00-23:00
Ort:Kalifornien/Heidkate
Windrichtung und Stärke:West/Nordwest so um die 3
Wetter:leicht bewölkt
Köder:Wattwurm
Fischartorsch
Anzahl:8
Gewicht:k.A.
Länge:39-51cm
Besonderes:und ENDLICH:meine 1. Meerforelle.hab ich im dunkeln erst gemerkt,
als der Fisch an einer anderen Stelle(5m weiter)als normal ans Ufer kam
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gruß degl


----------



## Ayla

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : Sonntag 28.01 2007
 Ort:Heidkate /Kalifornien 
- Wattwurm 
- erst SW8-9  später W-NW 9-10
-Angelzeit von 18.00-22.00
- 17 gute Dorsche -keine Untermassige
- Konnte von Anfang an nur mit einer Rute fischen .
  Immer eine rauswerfen und dann die andere rausholen .
  Etwas Kraut .Meist gleich Doublette dran . Ab ca.20.45 uhr
  drehte der Wind etwas weiter rum und man kam an die 
  Fische nicht mehr ran . Vorne war nur Schaum und Kraut.
  Sandstrahlen pur . 

 Trotzdem Top Tag #6 Ayla


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 01.02.2007
Ort: Dazendorf
Wetter:  Sprühregen, absolutes Mistwetter
Wind: welcher Wind?
Angelzeit: 17:00 - 20:00
Köder: Wattis
Vorfach: Cascade 2 Haken System
Wurfweiten:  Weit draußen (>100 Meter)
Fang: 2 Flundern von 30 cm, eine große Aalmutti die wieder schwimmt
Sonstiges: Mh, irgendwie erwische ich immer die windstillen Tage...#c  *


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin,
war diese Woche zweimal los:

Datum : 29.01./01.02.2007
Wo: Rerik/Teufelsschlucht
Wann: 17:30 - 20:00 Uhr/ 17:45-22:00 Uhr
Wind/Wetter : windstill/ Stärke 2 SW
Köder : Wattwürmer
Wurfweite : soweit es ging
Montage: drei Ruten mit jeweils 2 Haken
Wer : ich
Fische : Fehlanzeige/1 Flunder

Insgesamt leider wenig Bisse  , das Wasser stand besonders am Montag sehr hoch, am Donnerstag stand es auch erst ziemlich hoch, lief dann aber ab....

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## eiderdurchstich

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Auch wir waren los:#h

Wann: 29.01.2007, 16.00 h - 22.00 h

Wo: Brasilien, Buhne 28

Wetter: Traumwetter für Sonnenanbeter, Wasser stand erst 
            hoch am Strand und mit leichter Brandung. Im Laufe 
            des Fischens ging das Wasser um 12 m zurück

Fische: 5 kleine Dorsche und eine Platte;+

Weite: verschiedene Weiten bis volle Pulle

War ein schöner Tage, leider kaum Fänge#q


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Keule1988

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann : 10.2
Wo : Dahme 
Wer : ich
Wetter : Wolkenlos
Wasser :hoch sehr trübe extrem hohe Wellen
Wind : Ost 6-7 in Böen 8
Angelzeit : 16-19,30 
Wurfweite : Durch den starken Wind schlecht zuschätzen so ca 60-70 m nur mit Einhakensystemen gefischt .
Anzahl der Ruten zuerst mit 2 dann nur noch mit einer .
Fische : Nichts überhauptnichts nicht einen Biss:c
Sonstiges: Sehr viel Kraut mir sind 2 39 Fireline bei den Krautmassen Weggerissen :v. Ausserdem kam einmal eine böe welches mein Zelt in 2 Teile zerlegte danach war das Angeln beendet:c. Es war kein anderer angler da aber kann ich auch verstehen wer stellt sich freiwillig bei 6-7 auflandig bei der arsch kälte in den Wind aber wollte es halt mal probieren|rolleyes naja mal hoffen das der ost wind nen bischen weniger wird dann kann man auch wieder normal angeln weil 240 Kralle hat genau 2 min gehalten danch wurde mein blei regelrecht angespühlt. #q


----------



## Aalonso

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

wann:12.2
wer:ich
wo:scharbeutz, strand
wind:2-3, östliche richtunen,auflandig
wasser:3grad, leicht trübe
wurfweite:40-150m(dank wathose)
zeit:17.30-24.00
wetter:diesig, regen,wind wechselnd 
fänge:7dorsche(35-45cm), 4butt(20,30,34,41)der kleine und die dicke durften weiter schwimmen.
die dorsche bisseen sehr forsichtig.habe bis auf 1,4m mundschnüre gewechselt.
erste bisse ab ca.19.00.
ca.19.45 der erste dorsch,danach funkstille.gegen 21.00 verzweiflungsrute auf ca.50m geworfen,nicht mal einen meter tief. dann ca. alle 10min ein biss, jedesmal auf einer anderen weite. fing dorsch auf 40m, butt auf 140m.  alle fische bis auf zwei dorsche( einzige doublette)ganz vorn gehackt.drei im drill ausgeschlitzt.
dorsche alle vollgefressen,sehr hell gefärbt.


----------



## prophet12

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:13.02.07
*Ort*: Thiessenkai Kiel Holtenau
*Wetter*: 5°C
*Wind*: Ententeich
*Angelzeit*: 17h-21h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*: 50-100m
*Fang*: nüscht nada, kein Fisch nagut 2 Wittlinge 10 cm aber die kommen nicht ins Fangbuch


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin!
War mal wieder los, trotz der schlechten Erfahrung aus den letzten Wochen...

Datum : 14.02.2007
Wo: Rerik/Teufelsschlucht
Wann: 17:30 - 23:00 Uhr
Wind/Wetter : ca. SO 2-3, habe aber nix gespürt, da die Steilwand im Rücken steht, also fast Ententeich... 
Köder : Wattwürmer
Wurfweite : soweit es ging bis kurz vor die Füße
Montage: drei Ruten mit jeweils 2 Haken
Fische : 1 Aalmutter,1 Flunder
Nicht viel, aber ich habe es wenigstens versucht|uhoh: 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 14.02.2007
Ort: Kraksdorf
Wetter:  Erst windig und kalt, später auch leichter Sprühregen, stark bewölkt
Wind: Ost um 3, teilw. 4
Angelzeit: 17:00 - 20:00
Köder: Wattis
Vorfach: Cascade 2 Haken System
Wurfweiten:  Weit draußen (ca. 100 Meter) und nah dran als Versuch
Fang: Eine Aalmutti die wieder schwimmt
Sonstiges: Es ist schon merkwürdig, überall werden Aalmuttern gefangen... Letztes Jahr an dieser Stelle 36 Dorsche in 4 Stunden und nun...nix. Nunja, hoffen wir auf bessere Tage!  *


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Strandfreaks 

*Datum:* 15.02.2007
*Ort:* Börgerende
*Wetter:* Bewölkt, um die 4 ºC.
*Wind:* NO 3, leichte Welle
*Angelzeit:* 17.00 bis 22.00 Uhr
*Köder:* Wattwurm
*Vorfach:* 1.Rute 2x40cm Mundschnüre 2. Rute 70cm Mundschnur als Nachläufer
*Wurfweiten:* von 50m bis 120 m allses versucht
*Fang:* 1 Flunder von ....mmh ca. 12 cm   
*Sonstiges:* Mit drei Mann und sechs Ruten insgesamt 4 Bisse und 3 Fische, war nix los... #d 
na ja wenigstens hat der Glühwein geschmeckt :q


----------



## mcrae

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 17.02.2007
*Ort:* Brasilien Mittelstrand
*Wetter:* Leichte Bewölkung, um 2°C
*Wind:* Südost 3-4
*Angelzeit:* 16:00-20:45 Uhr
*Köder: *Wattwurm*
Vorfach:* 2 Hakensysteme an 2 Ruten 
*Wurfweite: *ca.50-120m*
Fang: *1 Scholle 28cm beim letzten Einholen*
Sonstiges: *Viele Angler unterwegs aber kaum Fische. Fürs zweite mal überhaupt in der Brandung wars gut.


----------



## carassius

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:*17.02.
*Wo:*Marienleuchte
*Wind:*Ost  und stärke 4/5
*Köder:*Wattwurm
*Fänge:*3 Dorsche 64/57/48cm und 2 Platten 41/34cm


----------



## FalkenFisch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wer: *Kumpel (mit Sohn) und ich
*Datum:* 24.02.2004
*Ort:* Dazendorf rechts
*Wetter:* wechselnd wolkig, teilweise Regen, um 2°C
*Wind:* Südost 4, später 2 / ablandig
*Angelzeit:* 15:30-22:00 Uhr
*Köder: *Wattwurm*
Vorfach:* 2 Hakensysteme an 6 Ruten 
*Wurfweite: *ca.50-120m*
Fang: *12 Flundern zwischen 25 cm und 43 cm sowie ein Nemodorsch.*
Sonstiges: *hat recht regelmäßig über die gesamte Zeit gebissen.  Tagsüber weiter draussen, ab Dämmerung auch dichter unter Land.


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*@all,*

*Datum*:26.2.07
*Ort*: Kalifornien/Heidkate
*Wetter*: 5°C
*Wind*: 4 aus West.....zunehmend auf 6,Nordwest drehend
*Angelzeit*: 15:30h-22:30h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*: 50-100m
*Fang*:4 Dorsche 1 Platte
Krautgang ließ mich abbrechen

gruß degl


----------



## schappi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 28.02.07
*Wo:* Steilküste vor Ahrenshoop
*Zeit: *18:00 - 23:30
*Wind:* SW3
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweite: *volle Kanne
*Fang: *2 Dorsche und 1 Platte


----------



## dorschjaeger75

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:03.03.2007
*Ort*: Surendorf
*Wetter*: Leicht bewölkt, trocken
*Wind*: Wind????... Ententeich
*Angelzeit*: 17-01Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis und Ringler
*Vorfach*:Quer durch die Vorfachtasche
*Wurfweiten*: 30m bis Full Pull (ca 110m mit 2Hakenmontage)
*Fang*: zu zweit,  1Nemodorsch, 2Platte und eine Aalmutter
*Bemerkung:*  Bei Ententeich, Vollmond und Rückenwind war einfach nicht mehr zu machen#q ... Obwohl ne schöne Brise von 3-5 aus östlichen Richtungen, also Ideal für diesen Strand, angesagt waren!!#c ... 
In meinem nächsten Leben werd ich auch Metereologe, dann kann ich wenigstens jeden Tag während der Arbeitszeit trinken, irgendein Wetterblödsinn erzählen und werde dafür auch noch fürstlich belohnt   ...
Aber der Sonnenuntergang war schon die Wucht!!!


----------



## andre23564

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

moin, moin

*Datum*:03.03.2007
*Ort*: Rosenfelde
*Wind*: zuerst NO ca. 2 höchstens, später auf SW 0-1
*Angelzeit*: 17-00:30Uhr
*Brandung:* wo ? bei mir nicht#c 
*Köder*: Watt- und Seeringlw.
*Vorfach: *einfach Nachläufer
*Wurfweiten*: von nah bis fern, bis auf die Sandbank, drüber weg ins "dunkle Wasser" schaff ich nicht #c , weiß nicht wie weit das nun ist.
*Fang*: 7 Butt ( 28 cm bis 44 cm, mein größter Butt bisher :m ) und 1 Dorsch 42 cm
*Bemerkung:* Den Dosch um ca 21:30 Uhr bei Vollmond und "silbernem" Wasser mit der Spinnangel auf 30m. Wollt`s einfach bei der Helligkeit mal mit nem Wobbler probieren, hat auch nur einmal geklappt, aber immerhin mein 1 Dorsch an der Spinne.
Der Wetterbericht versprach mal wieder zuviel.
War echt ein Witz |kopfkrat . Bin aber trotzdem zufrieden.
War ein schöner Angelabend.


----------



## mondfisch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

moin

Datum:03.03.2007
Ort:Niobe Denkmal auf Fehmarn
Wetter: zuerst 1 später garnix
Angelzeit:12.00-23.30
Köder:Watt und Seeringelwurm
Vorfach:ein Haken Nachläufer
Fang:7 Platten, 9 Aalmuttis,1 mal klein, grosse flossen,grosses Maul, zwei stacheln auf dem kopf und einen schimmerden knallblauen Bauch keine Ahnung was das war schwimmt jedenfalls wieder.
Bemerkung:Hat schon Spass gemacht obwohl wir nur 2 massige Fische hatten. Nur die Touris waren nervig nach dem 3 Bus der kam.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 04.03.2007
Ort: Wendtorfer Schleuse, Buhne 2
Wetter:  Tolles Strandwetter mit ca. 3 BFT. im Rücken, also aus Süd
Wind: wie gesagt, ca 3. BFT.
Angelzeit: 14:00 - 20:00
Köder: Wattilaichen und Ringler
Vorfach: Cascade 2 Haken System
Wurfweiten:  Weit draußen (ca. 100 Meter) und nah dran als Versuch
Fang: Nüx

Sonstiges: Am Freitag die Wattis bei Großmann :r #q :r #q gekauft, am Samstag waren alle tot!! Lasst euch die Watts auf jeden Fall zeigen und euch nicht den alten Mist andrehen. Meinem Kumpel haben sie da echt nur Mist angedreht....Kalte Lagerung und neue Zeitung waren auch keine Rettung mehr :r :r :r *


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

War gestern mal wieder los in der Brandung trotz sehr heftigen seitenwindes.
Naja lief auch nicht so dolle.
Die fische haben extrem vorsichtig gebissen und am ende hatte ich dann 3 dorsche 3 aalmuttern und nen wittling......alles auf ca. 100 metern bekommen......
gruß lutz
#h

alles oben in eckernförde gefangen......naja bis denne


----------



## MANSKE

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:17.03.07
*Ort*: howacht lippe 
*Wetter*: leichter regen
*Wind*: 6 west-südwest(volle kanne von hinten)
*Angelzeit*: 17.30h-23.30h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Montage:* einzel und doppelhaken(später nur einzel)
*Wurfweiten*: 50-130m(#t hihi rückenwind!)
*Fang*: 3 dorsche 44,42,40 und 6 durften wieder baden

Fazit:habe viel probiert,dorsche waren aber irgentwie nur auf die blaue lil corky scharf.baugleiche systeme mit anderer perle wurden gemieden#c .und nicht ein biss auf doppelhaken.


----------



## andre23564

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:16.03.07
*Ort*: Rosenfelde 
*Wetter*: erst klar, später Regen
*Wind*: erst 4, später 6 west-südwest
*Wann*: 17:30-23:45
*Köder*: Watt u. Seeringel
*Montage:* Einzelhaken
*Wurfweiten*: 40m - volle Pulle( mit Rückenwind gings dann doch mal in dunkle Wasser hinter der Sandbank) 
*Fang*: 10 Dorsche ( 3 x zurück, Rest 40 - 46 cm), 1 Butt

Die erste zwei Dorsche bissen bereits um 18:30, war noch hell. Alle Bisse sehr vorsichtig, hab noch reichlich versemmelt.#d 
Bisse auf allen Wurfweiten.
War ein schöner, wenn auch feuchter Angelabend.

#h an alle


----------



## Diddipo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:15.03.07
*Ort*: Fehmarn/Westermakelsdorf
*Wetter*: sonnig
*Wind*: 4 -5 aus West
*Wann*: 16:00 - 19:00 Uhr
*Köder*: Watt u. Seeringel
*Montage:* Einzelhaken u. Buttlöffel
*Wurfweiten*: 40m - 60m
*Fang*: 5 Platte, siehe Bild

Auf Buttlöffel kamen 3 Platte


----------



## Diddipo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:17.03.07
*Ort*: Rosenfelder Strand beim 2. Shimano-Seminar 2007
*Wetter*: überwiegend Sonnig
*Wind*: erst 4, später 6 west
*Wann*: 11:00 - 16:30 Uhr
*Köder*: Watt u. Seeringel
*Montage:* Einzelhaken / Doppelhaken / beste Shimano-Ruten
*Wurfweiten*: volle Pulle( mit Rückenwind gings gut raus)
*Fang*: leider nichts, trotz der Shimano - Profis.#c


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: Kollege und ich
Datum:17.03.2007
Beißzeit:19:00 - 22:30 Uhr
Ort:Hubertsberg
Windrichtung und Stärke 5 Bft aus NW später W
Wetter:Anfangs sonnig, später wolkig und Regen
Köder:Wattwurm
Fischart:Butt und Dorsch
Anzahl: 2 Butt und 4 Dorsche

- Kollege, (28 und 36 cm), 1 Dorsch (41cm)
- Ich 3 Dorsche (42, 42, 44 cm)


----------



## LotD

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: Samstag 17.03.07
Ortamp 
Wind: SW 5
Angelszeit:18-22 uhr
Köder:Wattis
Wurfweite:30m - 40m
Fang:alleine 5 maßige Platten, 6 Dorsche 41cm-48cm, 2 Aalmuttern

Bemerkung:Sehr viele kleine Nemos schwimmen wieder und vorsichtige Bisse


----------



## Kev

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:24.03.07
Ort: Johannestal, bei Dazendorf
Wetter: geil sonnig :g 
Wind: 5, in Böen 6 aus NO
Wann: 17:00 - 22:00 Uhr
Köder: Watt u. Seeringel
Montage: Einzelhaken und Doppelhaken, 170 gr.
Wurfweiten: 60m - 100m
Fang: 7 Platte 28-48 cm. Die anderen 11 Jungs hatten ebenfalls gut Fisch (2-11 Stück, 7 war Schnitt). Vorne an hauptsächlich Scheiben, hinter der Spitze mehr Dorsch, u.a. ein 71er. Auffällig: Großteil der Platten kam bereits tagsüber.


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:27.03.07
Ort: Rerik, Teufelsschlucht
Wetter: wolkenlos
Wind: erst um 3 später weniger
Wann: 18:00 - 22:00 Uhr
Köder: Wattwurm
Montage: Einzelhaken und Doppelhaken
Wurfweiten: 40m - Max.
Fang: 4 Platte


----------



## Wichel

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : 24.03.2007
Ort : Westermarkelsdorf
Wetter : Sonne Sonne Sonne
Wind : 5-7 aus Nordost
Wann : 15-20:30 Uhr
Köder : Wattis
Montage : Dopelhaken
Weite : 20-max
Fang : Ich 2 Platte (beide 42cm) 1 Dorsch (57cm) 
          2 Kollegen : weitere 11 Platte


----------



## dmoppel

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:31.3.07
Ort: Als, DK
Wetter: Sonne später viel Mond
Wind: 3 aus Ost
Wann: 15.30- 00.15
Köder: Wattis
Montage: Doppelhaken
Weite: 20-keine Ahnung
Fang: Kollege 2 Aalmuttern 1 kleiner Wittling
Ich: null, nix, garnix
Fazit: Haben einen neuen Strand auspropbiert, 
Stelle soweit prima, ich schiebe es auf den Mond,
nicht mal einen kleinen Zupfer gehabt,

:c 
Gruss Dirk
_____________________________________________________
http://www.sfv-treene.de/


----------



## Thorsten Z

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum 31.03.07  Ort: Hohenfelde Wann:15.00-1.00 Uhr  Köder:Wattis und Salzwürmer Montage:Einzelhaken    Weite:bis 70m ungefähr   Fang:Kollege 1Butt 32cm   ich:4 Dorsche 40 bis 44cm und ein Butt 35cm


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:Samstag, 31.03.2007
Ort: Meschendorf
Wetter: Sonne, 12 C
Wind: Nordost 3-4
Angelzeit: 18h-22h
Köder: Wattis und Hering
Vorfach:Wichbone Nachläufer und Zweihaken Seitenarm
Wurfweiten: alles ausprobiert
Fang: 3 Butt, der größte 36 cm

Wir hatten Brandungsangeln vom Verein und nur Platte gefangen. Kein Dorsch.


----------



## easy0815

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:Samstag, 31.03.2007Ort: Hohenfelde rechtsWetter: SonneWind: Nordost - Ost 4-5 (schöne Welle von vorn)Angelzeit: bis 23:30UhrKöder: Wattis Vorfach:Einzelhaken und 2 Haken über dem Blei (Shield)Wurfweiten: von 5m - ????mFang: 1 Butt 30cm + 8 Dorsche über 40cm und reichlich Nemos Die Kollegen, die nicht so viele Steine vor sich hatten, konnten im Hellen schöne Butt fangen. Im Dunkeln gab es dann aber kaum Dorsche. Die Dorsche kamen erst in der Dunkelheit ab 20:30Uhr.


----------



## angelradler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:24.03-31.03.07
Ort: Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn
Wetter: ::vik:  klar
Wind: 4-5 Ostwind
Angelzeit: immer von 19-24.30Uhr
Köder: Wattis
Montage:  doppelhaken
Wurfweiten: 80-120m
Fang:Tag 1 Westermarkelsdorf  1x Allmutter
       Tag 2 Datzendorf 15 Platten(22-44cm) 2x  Dorsch(41,44)
       Tag 3 Großenbrode/Mole 1 Platte (22)
       Tag 4 Presen 2 Schollen (28,41) 1 Almutter
       Tag 5 Miramar 5 Platten (26-47)
       Tag 6 Datzendorf 14 Schollen (22-42)
       Tag 7 Staberhuk 15 Dorsche(23-44) 5 Platten (23-44)

 Die kleinen sind alle wieder im Wasser.
Ein Angelfreund hat am ersten Tag innerhalb einer halben Stunde ein Dorsch von 42cm, 54cm|wavey:  und 74cm gefangen.


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:03.04.2007
Ort: Rerik, Teufelsschlucht
Wetter: heiter bis wolkig, ca. 5°C
Wind: fast nix
Wann: 18:30 - 22:00 Uhr
Köder: Wattwürmer
Montage: Einzelhaken und Doppelhaken
Wurfweiten: 40m - Max.
Fang: 1 Flunder, 1 Dorsch , beide untermaßig, schwimmen wieder

Der Dorsch biß gerade, als ich meine letzte Angel einpacken wollte, gegen 22 Uhr, bin also wahrscheinlich zu früh abgezogen...  :c#q , aber was soll man machen, wenn man am nächsten Tag wieder arbeiten muß!?   

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Froschfitz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:05.04.2007
Ort: Weißenhäuser Strand
Wetter: heiter bis wolkig, ca. 5°C
Wind: nordwest 6
Wann: 18:30 - 23:20 Uhr
Köder: Wattwürmer
Montage: Einzelhaken und Doppelhaken
Wurfweiten: 40m - Max.
Fang: 1 Flunder (maßig), 2 Dorsche , einer untermaßig, schwimmt wieder. 

Topp Bedingungen und so gut wie kein Fisch. Das ist frustrierend. Hat jemand von euch heute gut in der Brandung gefangen?

Gruß Froschfitz


----------



## Diddipo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:08.04.2007
Ort: Fehmarn/Fehmarnsund-Strand Wulfen
Wetter: bedeckt um 8°C
Wind: West/Südwest 4-5
Wann: 17:30 - 22:20 Uhr
Köder: Wattwürmer
Montage: Einzelhaken und Doppelhaken
Wurfweiten: 40-50m 
Fang: 5 schöne Dorsche von 50-60cm

Der erste Biss kam um 21:10 Uhr von da ab ging es Schlag auf Schlag.

Habs` auch am 07.04.07 in Westermakelsdorf versucht, kein einziger Biss, musste sehr weit laufen bis zum Westermakelsdorfer Huk.

Der Weg zum Strand zwischen den beiden Seen ist momentan nicht passierbar, daher der Umweg über den Deich u. Campingplatz.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer:Baron und Ich
Datum:12.4.07
Ort:Fehmarn(Gahlendorf)
Wetter:Traumhafter Sonnenschein/Sternenklare Nacht
Wind:Ententeich 0-1Bft aus Nord/Ost
Wann:17Uhr-3Uhr
Köder:Wattis
Montage:Ein und Zweihaken
Wurfweite:40m-ca.80m
Fänge:Baron 1 Platte 28cm und 5 untermassige Platte
                  1 Dorsch 48cm und ca. 10 untermassige
                  1 Aalmutter ca. 30 cm
          Ich 1 Platte 45cm,1 Platte 39cm sowie 3 untermassige
               1 Dorsch 47cm,1 Dorsch 43cm sowie ca. 10 Nemos

Das war alles in allem eine schöne Brandungsnacht mit herrlichen Wetter,nur die grossen Fische wollten leider nicht so richtig,aber das lang wahrscheinlich am fehlenden Wind!

Anbei noch 4 Fotos
Anhang anzeigen 59327


Anhang anzeigen 59328


Anhang anzeigen 59329


Anhang anzeigen 59330


----------



## Koschi

Datum: 14.04.2007
Ort: Wallnau (Sektor B Martins-Cup)
Wetter: soooonnnig!
Wind:Ost 3, gefühlt gar kein Wind 
Wann: 17:00 - 23:00 Uhr
Köder: Wattwürmer/ Seeringler
Montage: Einzelhaken und Doppelhaken
Wurfweiten: full press 
Fang für die Wertung: 0! Platte untermaßig und fette Aalmutti

Zu sonnig, Wasser zu klar, zu wenig Welle, eben zu Wallnau... aber netter Tag am Meer! *winkt zu MickyOH und Agalatze*


----------



## Micky

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 14.04.2007
Ort: Wallnau (Sektor B Martins-Cup)
Wetter: soooonnnig!
Wind:Ost 3, gefühlt gar kein Wind 
Wann: 17:00 - 23:00 Uhr
Köder: Wattwürmer/ Seeringler
Montage: Einzelhaken und Doppelhaken
Wurfweiten: 10 - 390 Meter  
Fang für die Wertung: 0! 
Sonstige Fänge: 48 cm Plattfisch, glatt geteilt durch 2 Fische. Bei beiden Fischen fehlte leider der berühmte Zentimeter zum Wertungsglück!#q

Fazit. Zu sonnig, Wasser zu klar, zu wenig Welle, eben zu Wallnau... aber netter Tag am Meer! **winkt zu Koschi und Agalatze** |supergri


----------



## Wolleraer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:18.04.2007
Ort: Rerik Strand links von der Seebrücke
Wetter: Himmel klar
Wind: nordwest 6
Wann: 18:00 - 23:00 Uhr
Köder: Wattwürmer
Montage: Einzelhaken und Doppelhaken
Wurfweiten: 40m - 100m
Fang: 2 untermaßige Flundern


----------



## haglar

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

wann:20.04.07
wo:ferry point/süd ost irland
wetter: leicht bedeckt
wind:nord 2
wann:17 - 22 uhr
köder: krebse
montage: einzelhaken
wurfweite: 20 - 30m
fang:2 wolfsbarsche 40 und 42 cm einen maßigen seelachs
und einige kl.dorsche die wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:25.04.2007
Ort: Rerik/Teufelsschlucht
Wetter: Sonne, später Mond :g 
Wind: nix, da Steilküste im Rücken und der Wind aus SO
Wann: 18:00 - 22:30 Uhr
Köder: Wattwürmer
Montage: Einzelhaken und Doppelhaken
Wurfweiten: alles ausprobiert
Fang:1 maßige Flunder, 1 untermaßiger Dorsch, durfte wieder zu seiner Mama zurück


----------



## Nutcracker

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:26.4
Ort: Falshöft
Wetter: erst ein geiler sonnenuntergang und dann sternenklar + sehr heller mond
Wind: welcher wind?^^
Wann: 20.00-23.30 Uhr
Köder: Ringler
Montage: Einzelhaken
Wurfweiten: alles wat ging
Fang: 1 maßige platte --__--


----------



## hd-treiber

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: Mein Nachbar und ich
Datum:30.04.2007
Ort: Kühlungsborn
Wetter: Sonne, später Mond 
Wind: ca 4 aus NO, zum abend nachlassend
Wann: 16.00-02.00Uhr
Köder: Wattwürmer
Montage: Einzelhaken und Doppelhaken
Wurfweiten: alles ausprobiert
Fang:mein Nachbar eine Platte ca 30cm, ich einen Dorsch ca 45|rolleyes 
Ansonsten zusammen noch ca 5-6 Platten und 3 Wittlinge allesamt untermassig 

Alles in allem aber ein genialer Tag


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallöchen.

*Datum:* 03.05.07
*Ort:* Zingst/ Darß
*Wann:* 20.00-00.00Uhr
*Wer:* Kumpel + ich
*Wetter:* viel zu schön, kein Mond...erst ab 23.30Uhr
*Wind:* ca. 2-3 aus NO (etwas auflandig)
*Köder:* Wattis
*Montage:* Doppelhaken
*Wurfweiten:* 80-100m <<- mit auf die erste Sandbank laufen
*Fang:*
Kumpel -> 2 Platte ca. 30cm, 1 Horni und 3 Plötzen:r
Ich -> 2 Miniplatte (released), 2 Hornis und 5 Plötzen:r

*Fazit: *Wenn die Plötzen Dorsche gewesen wären, dann wäre es ein spitzen Abend geworden. Tja, ist ja auch nicht die Zeit. Übrigens standen wieder Netze von Zingst bis Prerow.
Dieses mal etwas weiter draußen #q#q#qda kann man kommen wann man will. Ach ja, die Hornis haben wir noch fix vorm Ansitz geblinkert. Hatten dazu noch mehrere Nachläufer, also es lohnt sich vorweg noch den Blinker zu schwingen.#6


----------



## Diddipo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo, ich bin seit 09.05.07 mal wieder auf Fehmarn und habe gestern am Strand von Wulfen die Brandungsruten geschwungen.

*Datum:* 10.05.07
*Ort:* Fehmarn/Wulfen
*Wann:* 20.00-00.00Uhr
*Wer:* Nur ich
*Wetter:* Trocken
*Wind:* ca. 4-5 aus W (etwas auflandig)
*Köder:* Wattis
*Montage:* Doppelhaken u. Einzel
*Wurfweiten:* 60-70m 
*Fang: 10 schöne Dorsche, davon 2 maßige der rest so von 45cm-56cm

Ich bin noch bis Himmelfahrt auf dem Campingplatz "Miramar"
*


----------



## Plattauge

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallöchen.

*Datum:* 14.05.07
*Ort:* Gillhus  Heiligenhafen
*Wann:* 20.00-00.00Uhr
*Wer:*  ich
*Wetter:* viel zu schön, kein Mond...erst ab 23.30Uhr
*Wind:* ca. 4 aus SW 
*Köder:* Wattis
*Montage:* Doppelhaken
*Wurfweiten:* 100m-110m <<- mit auf die erste Sandbank laufen
*Fang:3 Dorsche. 43, 42, 40.
*


----------



## Alte Schule

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Also, ich war letzten Sonntag am Weißenhäuser Strand und hatte immerhin 7 Dorsche. Platten haben sich nicht gezeigt. Und außerdem fing es zum Angelbeginn tierisch an zu regnen und hörte auch bis zum Schluß nicht auf. Will nächste Woche nach Dänemark und hoffe, daß es da besser wird.
Bin übrigens neu hier und würde mich über Zuspruch freuen!!
Also bis dann und geangelt wird natürlich 

Alte Schule!!


----------



## Diddipo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 12.05.07
*Ort:* Fehmarn/Wulfen
*Wann:* 22.00-01.00Uhr
*Wer:* Nur ich
*Wetter:* Trocken
*Wind:* ca. 3-4 aus SW 
*Köder:* Wattis
*Montage:* Doppelhaken u. Einzel
*Wurfweiten:* 60-70m 
*Fang: 7 schöne Dorsche, von 45cm-56cm

Am  14.05. fast gleiche Bedingungen: 6 Dorsche 3 Platte

Am 15.05. mit Boot im Fehmarnsund von 16:00-19:00Uhr
8 Dorsche, alles stramme Jungens.
*


----------



## prophet12

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 18.05.07
Beißzeit: 23:00
Ort: Insel Fehmarn Katharinenhof
Windrichtung und Stärke: SW
Wetter: klar
Köder: Wattwurm
Fischart: Dorsch
Anzahl:1
Gewicht: k.A
Länge: ca.40cm
Besonderes: Beim Forumstreffen vom LSFV


----------



## Christian1982

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 19.05.07
*Ort:* Niendorf
*Wann:* 21.30-11.30Uhr
*Wer:* me myself and I 
*Wetter:* Trocken 
*Wind:* Ablandig ohne ein lauhes Lüftchen
*Köder:* Wattis
*Montage:* Doppelhaken Nachläufer 2x100cm
*Wurfweiten:* 100-150m 
*Fang: 3 Butt 2x28cm, 1x30cm, 2 fette Krabben:q*


----------



## Tyson

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 19./20.05.07
Ort: Sonderburg/DK
Wann: ab 19. 12:20Uhr bis 20. 11:30Uhr
Wer: 3 Kumpels und ich
Wetter: GRANDIOS!!!
Wind: SW zunächst 4-5 später 1-2
Köder: Wattis
Montage: Diverse Brandungsvorfächer, Blinker
Wurfweiten: 50-100m

Fang: Fast 70 Dorsche wovon wir am Ende 30 mitgenommen haben... Rest released

noch´n kleiner Bericht:

Wir waren an der Westseite Sonderburgs - gegenüber des Schlosses.
Der Platz ist wirklich ein Traum. Kleiner Strand, idyllisches Panorama, große Tiefe bei kleiner Wurfweite, reichlich Fisch,.... Toilette am Strand :q.....und das Wetter hat mehr als mitgespielt...#6

Der einzige Wehrmutstropfen war der Verlust von ca 25 Vorfächern nebst Bleien bei uns vieren - bedingt durch die starke Kante zum Fahrwasser hin die zudem mit Milliarden von Anglerhassenden Muscheln und Steinen bestzt sein muß..|gr:

Der Fisch ging wirklich gut - Beißzeit war quasi durchgehend. Die Highlights war natürlich sdie Dämmerung - da ist das Blei teilweise nicht bis zum Grund gekommen - das ging´s dann auch von den Molen gut mit Blinker.|bla:
Leider waren viele der Dorsche zwar maßig aber halt klein.. andere Arten (Hornie, Platte,etc. ) gingen gar nicht... 
Ein Kumpel hatte des Nachts nen riesen Biß auf Heringskopf/ Tauwurm Kombi mit Drilling auf Grund. landen konnte er das Fischlein aufgrund der Kante allerdings auch nicht - irgendwann hat ihm der Grund die Schnur gekappt...


FAZIT: Idyllisches Plätzchen mit viel Fisch und einer riesen Hänger/Abrißgefahr!! 

Gruß
Tyson


----------



## Diddipo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 26.06.07
Beißzeit: 23:00
Ort: Insel Fehmarn Fehmarnsund/Wulfen                         Windrichtung und Stärke: SW 3-4
Wetter: Wolkig                                                                 Köder: Wattwurm
Fischart: Aal                                                           Anzahl:1
Gewicht: 0.95kg                                                           Länge: 71cm

http://img146.*ih.us/img146/2508/aal2ah2.jpg


Bis auf ein paar Platte von ca. 30cm lief weiter nichts.

Danach kam der große Sturm


----------



## Kieler_Ostufer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

So - wollen wir hier mal Schwung rein bringen - Nachtrag:

Datum: 10.09.07
Uhrueit: 19.00 - 0.30 Uhr
Beißzeit: sofort ab Dunkelheit - davor nix
Ort: Schönberg Mittelstrand
Windrichtung und Stärke: West später auf Nordwest kräftig
Köder: Wattwurm und Tauwurm
Fischart: Dorsch
Anzahl:4 maßige und einige Babys die wieder schwimmen
Gewicht: k.A
Besonderes: 

Eine Grundrute mit Tauwurm auf Aal versucht aber keinen Erfolg. Heftiger Seitenwind brachte ne Menge Kraut heraus. Hatte nur altes Material dabei, da ich noch mit der Seebrücke geliebäugelt hatte. Dort war aber schon "hochprozentiger" Betrieb (obwohl man erst um 20.00 Uhr dort angeln darf ). Einen Rutenbruch beim Auswerfen - somit nur mit einer Angel weitergemacht. #q
Würfe waren keine 10 Meter hinter die Buhnen, da sich dort schon die erste Welle schön gebrochen hatte.

Gruss,
KielerOstufer


----------



## floh72

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 14.09.07
Uhrueit: 17.00 - 23.30 Uhr
Beißzeit: ging direkt los bis ca 23.00
Ort: Weissenhaus
Windrichtung und Stärke: West , wurde gegen 22.30 sehr kräftig
Wer: Ich und 4 Freunde
Köder: Wattwurm 
Fischart: Dorsch + Scholle
Anzahl:40 + einigeß an Untermaßigem


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@all, 

gestern war ich mit einigen "Verrückten" am Hohenfelderstrand um die Saisson einzuleuten................... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Konnte 4 Dorsche und einen Aal mitnehmen und als es so richtig losging,ging mir leider die Lust aus(War da auch schon 18 Std unterwegs. 

soviel fürs erste......... 

gruß degl 

Ps. Dorschgreifer hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon 8,davon einen mit 55cm


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallöchen.

*Datum:* 14.09.2007
*Ort:* Ahrenshoop
*Wann:* 19.30-00.30Uhr
*Wer:* mein Bruder und ich
*Wetter:* ab und zu Schauer
*Wind:* 4-5 W/SW später bis 6Bft.
*Köder:* Wattis
*Montage:* Doppelhaken
*Wurfweiten:* 80-100m
*Fang: *10 Dorsche (1x55;1x52;1x48;2xca.45cm.....Rest Nemos, so 38cm und kleiner, sowie 1x Miniplatte)
Die Minis wurden natürlich released:m....für´s nächste Jahr.:q

*sonstiges:* War für den ersten Brandungsansitz echt Spitze#6 im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr, auch wenn die Bedingungen sehr wiedrig waren. Der ab und zu einsetzende Regen brannte richtig im Gesicht, aber die klasse Bisse entschädigten für´s Wetter. Alles in allem war es aber ein gelungener Saisonauftakt.
Also ran an den Strand, denn Fisch ist voll da!!!


----------



## mcmc

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

14.09.2007
Ort: Rosenfelde
Wann: 17.30-22.30Uhr
Wer: mein Bruder und ich
Wetter: ab und zu Schauer
Wind: West ablandig, aber dort von dem Wind nichts gemerkt, da kleine Steilküste 
Köder: Wattis und Ringler
Montage: Ein-Haken Cascade und Durchläufer
Wurfweiten: alles was geht
Fang: 11 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 50 cm, 1 Flunder 48 cm, 1 Aal 65 cm

Bemerkung:
Schon irre, wie früh dieses Jahr Dorsch geht. Kleine Entschädigung für letztes Jahr, als die Fische selbst im Oktober nur spärlich bissen und im September noch Strandwetter war.


----------



## DerBorder

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin #h

15. / 16. 09.07
Ort: Marienleuchte später Niendorf Hundestrand
Wann: 19:30 - 08:00
Wer: 3 Kumpel und ich
Wetter: Marienleuchte starke Brandung und Wind, Niendorf laues Lüftchen keine Brandung allgemein recht warm 
Köder: Wattis
Montage: Brandungssystem und Einzelhaken
Wurfweiten: alles was geht
Fang: 9 Platte, davon 6 Pfannenfähig, 1 Aalmutter schwimmt wieder. 
Bemerkung:
Marienleuchte waren die Wattis nach 5 min. weg. 4 Montagen sind flöten. Wären wir man gleich nach Niendorf gefahren. #q


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:14.09.07
Wer: 6 Andere und ich
Ort:Hohenfelde
Wetter: vereinzelte Schauer
Wind: erst west, dann NW
Angelzeit:18:00-ca. 24:00Uhr
Köder:Wattis
Wurfweiten: ca. 150 Meter
Fischart: Dorsch, Platte
Anzahl der Fische:ich 11 Dorsche, eine Platte
Größe: Dorsche 41 bis 51cm, Butt knapp 30cm
ansonsten: nur wenige kleine Babydorsche, die alle wieder Schwimmen.

Für das erste Brandungsangeln des Jahres, ein unerwartetes Ergebnis und eine schöner Aal bei degl. Insgesamt so um die 40 Fische, bei 7 Anglern.


----------



## Keule1988

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Tag: 17.9
Wer: ich
Ort:  Dahme
Wetter: Regen
Wind : welcher wind ???
Angelzeit : 18:30 bis 0 Uhr 
Wurfweite : 130 bis 60 m
Fänge: Waren ehr bescheiden 2 Dorsche 39 und 41 
Sonstiges : Ging eigentlich gut los noch im hellen den ersten Dorsch aber dann kam erstmal garnichts mehr einige sehr zarte bisse aber von was auch immer??  Ab 10 waren dann die kleinen Dorsche da aber auch nur vereinzelnt und ab 11 uhr kamen dann millionen von kleinen wittlingen hab dann probiert drüberweg zuangeln oder dichter dran nur die waren überall hab dann eingepackt werde donnerstag nochmal los mal sehen wo ich dann hinfahre .


----------



## Christian1982

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 17.09.07
*Ort:* Niendorf und Scharbeutz Brücke
*Wann:* 19.00-01.00Uhr
*Wer:* me myself and I 
*Wetter:* mal Regen mal trocken
*Wind:* Ablandig 1-2
*Köder:* Wattis
*Montage:* Doppelhaken Nachläufer
*Wurfweiten:* 50-100m (von Brücke aus)
*Fang: 5 Dorsche und paar Nemos *

*Bemerkung:* Zuerst war ich in Niendorf in der Brandung, aber da waren nur Krabben und Mücken. 
Daher habe ich mich für die Scharbeutzer Brücke entschieden und bin weitergezogen. 
Dort war schon ein Angler der aber noch keinen Biss hatte. Gegen 21.30 kam die erste Dorsch Doublette raus 38+48cm und später waren die Dorsche nur noch im Lichtkegel vor der Brücke zu fangen. 
Sämtliche Dorsche bis auf einen hatten einen (48cm) und das gleiche Maß (38cm). Später ab 00.00 Uhr haben nur noch die Nemos gebissen.


----------



## tobiiger

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

So,auch wir haben die Brandungssaison eröffnet.....

*Wann:* Samstag,15.09.2007
*Wo:* Fehmarn
*Zeit:* Von 17.30 - ca 0.30 Uhr
*Wetter:* Anfangs bewölkt und mal aufgelockert,später etwas Regen
*Wind:* Sehr stark,6 - 7 Bft aus westl. Richtungen
*Wer:* Kollegen Hinnerk,Marcus und ich
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* Von 30m bis ca 100m
*Montagen:* Alles war vertreten,von Einzelhaken bis zur Doppelhakenmontage
*Fang:* Traumhaft!!!! Wir hatten zusammen 56 Dorsche!!!Viele 38er und 40er wieder releast weil zu dünn.
Fazit: Auch für uns ein absoluter Traumstart in die Saison.Damit hatten wir eigentlich nicht gerechnet,da es doch schon sehr stark stürmte.Aber es hatte alles gepasst,Wasser war schön angetrübt,so dass der erste Dorsch schon gegen17.45 Uhr am Haken war.Danach ging es dann so gegen 19.30 Uhr los,da gab es kaum mal eine Biss - Pause.Hoffentlich war das nur ein Vorgeschmack auf eine herrliche Wintersaison............


----------



## raubfisch*angler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 17.09.07
*Ort:* Dahme
*Wann:* 21.00-00.00Uhr
*Wer:* Mein Cousin und ich
*Wetter:* Trocken
*Wind:* Stark
*Köder:* Wattwürmer
*Montage:* Doppelhaken 
*Wurfweiten:* 50-70m 
*Fang:  3 Dorsche 40cm, 42cm, 56cm *


----------



## Kieler_Ostufer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 18.09.2007
*Ort:* Hohenfelde
*Wann:* 18.30-01.30 Uhr
*Wetter:* bewölkt
*Wind:* geschätzt 4-5 NW, sehr böig, später nachlassend
*Köder:* Kieler Förde Wattwurm 
*Montage:* Einzelhaken - kurze Mundschnur
*Wurfweiten:* 70-80m ?
*Fang: *9 sehr gute Dorsche - insgesamt auch nur 2 Mini's wieder ins kühle Nass entlassen :m

*sonstiges:* Leider auch ein paar Abrisse die dem Krautgang geschuldet waren. Zu Beginn blieb kaum ein 170gr Krallenblei liegen. Dorschmägen waren allesamt randvoll mit kleinen Krebsen (nebst Steinen und was die sonst alles noch runterschlucken...|kopfkrat)

Gruss,
KielerOstufer


----------



## Laboe

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *17.09.07
*Ort: *Hohenfelde
*Wer:* Mein Bruder & Ich
*Wann:* 18.00 -24.00
*Wetter: *Klar
*Wind:* NW 5-6
*Köder:* Wattwurm
*Montage:* Cascade Doppelhaken
*Wurfweite: *60-80m
*Fang: *18 gute Dorsche 38-61cm

6 Nemos schwimmen wieder.


Gruss Thomas


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallöchen.

*Datum:* 21.09.2007
*Ort:* Ahrenshoop
*Wann:* 19.30-01.30Uhr
*Wer:* Kumpel und ich
*Wetter:* gut
*Wind:* zu wenig (SW2)....aber leider mehr Süd als West
*Köder:* Wattis
*Montage:* Doppelhaken
*Wurfweiten:* 80-120m
*Fang: *12 Dorsche#6
*sonstiges:* 3 kleine Dorsche habe ich wieder schwimmen lassen, der Rest hatte gute Größe (>=45cm).
Ansonsten fing es richtig gut an mit den Bissen, hat dann aber stark nachgelassen und ging erst kurz vor Feierabend so gegen 00.00Uhr weiter. Keine Ahnung woran das lag, könnte aber mit dem Mond zusammen gehangen haben.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

hallo ich war gestern auch das erste ma los und vorab es war ganz gut

*Datum: 22.9.07*
*Ort:* Waabs
*Wann:* 19 bis 23 uhr
*Wer:* ich
*Wetter:* super sonnig nachts dann bewölkt
*Wind:* überhaupt kein wind 0,0 ...so was von ententeich wetter
*Köder: wattwürmer*
*Montage: doppelhaken*
*Wurfweiten: ca 100m*
*Fang: 5 maßige dorsche 51,45,43,40,38...3 Nemos....4 wittlinge*
*sonstiges: sehr viele kurze und heftige bisse aber so kurz und heftig das man es unmöglich schaftte rechtzeitig anzuhaun|kopfkrat......das passierte mir so ca 10 mal#t aber sonst alle bestens gehakt und guter start in die neue saison...*
:g|wavey::m


----------



## Dirk81

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Ort: Dazendorf rechtes Steilufer
Wann: 19:00 - 03:00
Wer: Ich und ein Angelfreund
Köder: Wattis und Seeringelwürmer
Wetter: Ententeich/ leicht bedeckt
Wurfweite: 50 - 120 Meter
Montage:2er Haken Nachläufer (geklippt)
Fang: Ich hatte 2 Dorsche einen mit 47 cm und einen mit 48 cm.
         Dazu kam noch ein Platter von 48 cm und zwei Zwerge von 
         22 und 26 cm.
         Meine Angelfreund hatte einen Dorsch von 45 cm und eine 
         Platte von 25 cm.
sonstiges: Totaler Krabbenterror. Nach ner viertel Stunde waren die Haken immer leer. Aber ner guten Handvoll der Biester war es das verhängnis.


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 29.9.07*
*Ort:* Waabs
*Wann:* 19 bis 23 uhr
*Wer:* ich und 2 kollegen
*Wetter:* erst bedeckt dann nachts aber nicht mehr bedeckt
*Wind:* wenig wind, auflandig
*Köder: wattwürmer*
*Montage: doppelhaken*
*Wurfweiten: ca 100m*
*Fang: ich: 11 maßige dorsche 50,45,45 und sonst alles 38/39...6 Nemos....3 wittlinge (meine kollegen: 3 dorsche u. 7 nemos und 2 dorsche u. 2 nemos)*
*sonstiges: als der mond raus kam und es deutlich heller wurde kamen nur noch wenige bisse vorher gingen die dorsche ab wie schmitz katz#d*


----------



## DerBorder

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 29.9.07*
*Ort:* Niendorf Hundestrand
*Wann:* 18:30 - 04:30 Uhr
*Wer:* ich und 4 Kollegen
*Wetter:* Leicht Bedeckt später Schauer
*Wind:* wenig wind, von schräg links
*Köder: Wattwürmer + Fischfetzen*
*Montage: Doppelhaken*
*Wurfweiten:  100m - 120m*
*Fänge: 2Dorsche ( so eben maßig ) 3 Platte*

*Sonstiges: bei uns war keinerlei Brandung, aber bei Timmendorf konnte man sehr deutlich kräftige Brandung hören. *


----------



## Koschi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: Samstag 29.9.07
Ort: Dahme
Wann: 15:00 - 23:00 Uhr
Wer: Koschi, McMc, Jochen
Wetter: Bedeckt, KEIN Regen in Dahme, obgleich in HH und Lübeck zwischendurch "die Welt unterging"
Wind: O 3-4 auf SO, kurz SW drehend
Köder: Wattwürmer + Ringler
Montage: 1-Haken-Cascade, 2-Haken-Cascade und 1-Haken-Durchläufer
Wurfweiten: 100m - bis alles was geht
Fänge: Jochen 4 Dorsche + 1 Butt, McMc 6 Dorsche + 1 Butt, Koschi 5 Dorsche + 2 Butt (Dorsche von 42 bis 60cm!)


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: Dienstag 02.11.07
Ort: Dahme zwischen Seebrücke und Einlauf
Wann: 19:00 - 23:30 Uhr
Wer: Jo, Sebastian
Wetter: klarer Himmel, trocken , kaum Wind , gegen 22:00 leichter Nebel
Wind: NO 2 
Köder: Wattwürmer + Heringsfetzen
Montage: 1-Haken, 2-Haken jeweils Wurm+ Hering
Wurfweiten: 100m - bis alles was geht
Fänge: Jo  1 Butt, #c
          Sebastian1 Dorsch der wieder schwimmen durfte          (Untermaßig) + 2 Butt,  (28- 35 cm)


----------



## Keule1988

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

wann : 2.10
wo : Bliesdorf 
wann : 19 bis 23.30
wer: ich und noch 2 andere am strand
Wetter : ganz ok
Wind : hab keinen gesehen 
Köder : wattis
Montage : eigentlich alles war aber auch irgendwie egal
Wurfweite :30 bis 130m
Fänge : 5 Dorsche zwischen 39-47 cm 2 Butt 27 und 30 cm und vllt 6 oder 7 kinderdorsche .
Sonstiges : meine nachbarn hatten den ganzen abend über fast nur kleine dorsche hatte in der selben zeit nachbar eins 2 dorsche und einen butt die passten und nachbar 2 hatte 0 die passten . wodran es lag kann ich nicht sagen warscheinlich schmeckten den großen einfach meine würmer besser:vik:


----------



## ralf-josef

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*wann:*02.10. 19 - 22.00 Uhr
*Wer: *mein Junge und ich, 2 Ruten
*womit: *1 Doppelsystem, 1 Weitwurfsystem (war aber gleich im Ergebnis)
*wo: *Dahme Südseite Anfang Hundestrand
*Wind: *keiner da
*Weite: *k.A. so weit es ging mit 120 g
*Womit: *Wattwurm
*Was: *8 Leo, 1 Platte

*wann:*05.10. 19 - 22.00 Uhr
*Wer: *mein Junge und ich, 2 Ruten
*womit: *2 Weitwurfsysteme, Doppelhaken
*wo: *Dahme Südseite Anfang Hundestrand
*Wind: *3, teilweise böig
*Weite: *k.A. so weit es ging mit 120 g bei Gegenwind
*Womit: *Ringler
*Was: *2 Leo, 1 Aal (65 cm


----------



## Belex

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 06*.10.07
*Ort: Dazendorf*
*Wer:* Icke Tilli und ich
*Wann:* 15:00-0:00
*Wetter: anfangs klar später leichter Seenebel*
*Wind:* 2 N-NO später auf O -SO drehend
*Köder:* Wattwurm und Ringler
*Montage:*  Doppelhaken
*Wurfweite: *60-120
*Fang: *3 Dorsche einer davon wieder zurück 1 Platten einige  
         mini-Wittlinge 

Die Krabben hatten leider die Hosen an mit der Dunkelheit kam der große Hunger und alle 10min waren die Haken blank.


----------



## andre23564

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *05.10.07
*Ort: *Rosenfelde
*Wer:* meiner einer
*Wann:* 19:45-0:15
*Wetter: *klar 
*Wind:* geschätzt 2 NO
*Köder:* Wattwurm
*Montage:* Einzelhaken
*Wurfweite: *40-alles was ging
*Fang: *11 Dorsche ( 38 - 48 ) + ca. 25 zurück
            1 Aale ( 57cm ) + 1 x ca.35cm zurück 
            1 Butt ( 29cm )
            1 Wittling zurück

War ein suuuuuper Abend :vik:. Die Dorsche bissen wie irre, auf allen Entfernungen  Hatten fast alle Krebse im Magen.


----------



## prophet12

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: Kollege und ich also die Fänge mit 2 Leuten.
Datum: 12.10.
Angelzeit:17:30-24:00 Uhr
Fangzeit:ab 19:00 Uhr
Ort: Kieler Förde
Windrichtung und Stärke: NNW 5-6
Wetter: mild,klar
Köder: Wattwurm, Seeringelwurm
Fischart: Dorsch,Wittling
Anzahl: 35Stück, 2 Stück
Gewicht: einige Kilos Filet
Länge: von 20 cm bis 58cm
Sonstiges: Am Donnerstag habe ich mir einige schöne Seeringelwürmer selber gegraben.
Und auch eine Tunke zusammengebraut.
Freitag abends ging es dann los, das Wetter war sehr gut besser gings nicht schöne Brandung. Und es war nicht zu kalt.
Mein Kollege hatte insgesamt 16 Fische gefangen, davon 9 massige Dorsche und 6 untermaßige und einen Wittling.
Ich habe 19 Fische gefangen davon waren 11 maßig, 7 untermaßig und einen kleinen Wittling.

Es war ein sehr schöner Angelabend es hat alles zusammen gepasst.











Hier die ersten Dorsche





10 von 11 maßigen Dorschen, einer kam dann noch zum Schluss raus.





6 von 9 maßigen Dorschen, die hat mein Kollege gefangen.






Das hatten die Dorsche im Bauch






Das schöne Ergebnis, ich hatte über 3 Kg Filet


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 07.10.2007 / 08.10.07 
*Ort: *Fehmarn Nordküste
*Wann:* jeweils 17:00-23:00
*Wetter: *sonnig
*Wind:* NW 
*Köder:* Wattwurm und Ringler
*Montage:* Doppelhaken
*Wurfweite: *60-100 m
*Fang: *
07.10.2007: Scholle 42 cm und 28 cm
08.10.2007: 2 x Scholle 37 cm + 5 Dorsche 43 cm - 53 cm 
einige Mini-Wittlinge + 1 untermaßiger Dorsch 

Schönen Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Koschi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: Samstag 12.10.07
Ort: Rosenfelde
Wann: 16:00 - 21:00 Uhr
Wer: McMc, Jochen, Koschi
Wetter: Bedeckt, trocken
Wind: W4 auf N 5 drehend
Köder: Wattwürmer + Ringler
Montage: 1-Haken-Cascade, 2-Haken-Cascade und 1-Haken-Durchläufer
Wurfweiten: 80m - bis alles was geht
Fänge: Jochen 2 Dorsche, McMc -, Koschi 1 Dorsch

Trübes Hochwasser (Strand wurde sehr schmal), starke Strömung mit Kraut, früher Abbruch (21:00) nach diversen Schnurverlusten


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:15.10.2007
*Ort*: Kiel-Hindenburgufer
*Wetter*: Sonne
*Wind*: Südwet 3
*Angelzeit*: 21:00-0:30
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Vorfach*:2-Hakensystem
*Wurfweiten*: 80m und weiter
*Fang*: 7 Dorsche,1 Butt und div.Wittels

besonderes: vorher am Strand(Heidkate) ging nix

gruß degl


----------



## karlosito

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:11+12.10.2007
*Ort*: Neuhaus, Darß
*Wetter*: Bedeckt
*Wind*: West 4
*Angelzeit*: 18:00-23:00
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Vorfach*:1-Hakensystem
*Wurfweiten*: alles was mit Kralle ging
*Fang*: Do. 2 Dorsche, 1x Nemo, 1x 62cm
         Fr. 7 Dorsche, 3x Nemos, 4x zwischen 50cm und 58cm
Besonderes: 3 gute Dorsche durch Schnurriss verloren.
Die Strömung war hart, deshalb Krallenblei. Auch war viel Kraut unterwegs.


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: Montag 17.11.07
Ort: Großenbrode Mole
Wann: 18:00 - 00:00 Uhr
Wer: Jo, Sebastian
Wetter: bedeckter Himmel, trocken , kaum Wind 
Wind: SW 2 
Köder: Wattwürmer, Heringsfetzen, Seeringler
Montage: 1-Haken
Wurfweiten: 70 m in die Fahrrinne
Fänge: Jo 2 massige Dorsche (39,42cm) 3 Nemo, viele Wittlinge
          Sebastian: 5 Dorsch (42 -48 cm), 5 Nemo, und genauso viele Wittlinge
Auf Hering kein Biss, Dorsche bissen sehr vorsichtig von 21:30 bis 23:00 absolut kein Biss.


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: Freitag 19.10.07
Wo: Hohwachter Bucht
Wann: 20:45 - 01:10 Uhr
Wer: ich
Wetter: erst bedeckt, dann sternenklar
Wind: N 4 auflandig, später nachlassend
Köder: Wattwurm
Montage: 2-Haken-System, Krallenblei, kurze Mundschnüre
Wurfweiten: ca. 90-100m
Fänge: Dorsch: 64, 52, 45, 41cm und drei Kleine wieder zurück

Besonderes: Am Anfang sehr widrige Bedingungen doch dann flaute der Wind ab und es wurde ein toller Abend.


----------



## FalkenFisch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: Freitag 19.10.07
Wo: Beelitz-Werft
Wann: 17:00 - 21:00 Uhr
Wer: ich
Wetter: kaum Wolken, später sternenklar mit vielen Schnuppen
Wind: NNW 5 später stark nachlassend
Köder: Wattwurm
Montage: 2-Haken-System Auftriebsperlen lange Mundschnüre
Wurfweiten: ca. 80-100m
Fänge: Dorsch: 54 und ein kleiner wieder zurück, eine kleine Platte

Besonderes: Am Anfang sehr schönes Angeln. Fisch war da, wenig Strömung, kaum Kraut. Aber dann|uhoh: setzten plötzlich gegen 18:30 Uhr die Strömung aus Ost ein. 200 Gramm Kralle brauchten für ganz links bis ganz rechts keine 3 Minuten und brachte kiloweise (Rot)kraut und Tang an den Strand. Um 21:00 Uhr aufgegeben#c


----------



## andre23564

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 18.10.07
*Ort: *Rosenfelde
*Wer:* Sohnemann und ich
*Wann:* 19:00-1:00
*Wetter: *klar 
*Wind:* geschätzt 3 NW, später weniger
*Köder:* Wattwurm
*Montage:* Einzelhaken
*Wurfweite:*  30-alles was ging
*Fang: *10 Dorsche  38cm - 48cm (4x) + ca.15 
die noch wachsen wollen zurück
1 Butt ( 33cm )
2 Wittling zurück

Die Dorsche bissen gleich ab 19.00 Uhr bis ca 21:00 Uhr, danach nur noch einzelne Bisse.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 18.10.07
Wo: Fehmarn/Marienleuchte
Wer: Der Baron und Ich
Wann: 17-24 Uhr
Wetter: Erst bedeckt,dann in der Nacht sternenklar
Wind: Erst Windstärke 4 aus N/W,in der Nacht weniger
Köder: Wattis und Seeringler
Montage: 2 Hakensystem mit Nachläufer
Wurfweite: 30m - ca. 80m
Fänge: Baron 3 Dorsche 42-53cm,Ich 4 Dorsche 44-63cm
Released: ca. 6 mini Dorsche und 8 Wittlinge

Hier noch ein paar Fotos!

Anhang anzeigen 69701


Anhang anzeigen 69702


Anhang anzeigen 69703


Anhang anzeigen 69704


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wo: Surendorf
Wer: ein Freund und Ich
Wann: 18-22 Uhr
Wetter: stürmisch und bewolkt
Wind: angeblich 4 aber gefühlt 5
Köder: Wattis 
Montage: 2 Hakensystem
Wurfweite: 50m
Fänge: Kollege: 1 Dorsche 55.....Ich: 5 dorsche 45,47,50,50,52
Released: Kollege: 0 Dorsche 2 Wittlinge....Ich: 9 dorsche 3 wittlinge
Besonderes: Im gegensatz zu meinem freund hab ich gefangen wie wild obwohl er ein genauso guter brandungsangler ist wie ich


----------



## DerBorder

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin |wavey:

Wo: Niendorf
Wer: Kumpel und Ich
Wann: 23.10.07 - 24.10.07 18:30-04:00 Uhr
Wetter: stürmisch und bewolkt
Wind: Stark aus NO ( 8-9 bft) die Brandung kam über die Seebrücke
Köder: Wattis 
Montage: Nachläufer
Wurfweite: halbe bis volle Pulle 
Fänge: Kumpel ca. 25 Dorsche+ 1 Butt, ich 24 Dorsche.

Kommentar: nach anfänglicher Bissflaute kam richtig Streß auf. Rute raus-> Fisch abschlagen und zur anderen Rute-> Fisch abschlagen und wiedezurück....
Die Fänge, je Person,  dürften so um und bei 28 Kg (unausgenommen liegen). Ich hab heute gut 2,5 Std in der Küche gestanden und den Fisch bearbeitet... |rolleyes


----------



## Holger F.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 25.10.07
*Ort:* Meeschendorf/Rerik
*Wer:* Ich
*Wann:* 16 bis 24 Uhr
*Wetter:* Bedeckt 
*Wind:* geschätzt 5 Nord Ost 
*Köder:* Wattwurm
*Montage:* Einzelhaken
*Wurfweite:* 40 - alles was ging
*Fang:* 7 Dorsche von 55 bis 45 cm  6 kleinere zurück
1 Butt  45 cm 1 Butt 30 cm

Dorsche haben eigentlich immer ab 19 Uhr gebissen allerdings nur
ganz weit draußen.
Ab 23 Uhr lief das Wasser weg ab da wurde es weniger.

Alles in allen ein schöner Angeltag


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 25.10.07
Ort: Ostermade
Wer: Ich
Wann: 18 bis 20 Uhr
Wetter: Bedeckt 
Wind: geschätzt 5 Ost , also voll auflandig
Köder: Wattwurm
Montage: Einzelhaken
Wurfweite: alles was ging - vielleicht fünfzig Meter bei der Brandung?!
Fang: 4 Dorsche von 45 bis 55cm, einer von knappen 67!!! :k,  1 kleiner zurück, zwei Bisse versaut - eigene Schuld!

Wer geht schon bei so einem Wind und der heftigen Brandung angeln? Aber ich war tagsüber mit dem Hund am Strand gewesen und habe ein angebrochenes Päckchen mit gut 20 Würmern gefunden, alle knackfrisch, haben sich noch fröhlich bewegt - das war ein Zeichen! Also in die Angelecke, eine schwere Rute mit Rolle raus, dazu zwei Vorfächer, zwei Bleie, dick anziehen, los! Herrlich, zwei Stunden angeln, sehr entspannt und nett! (Okay, so entspannt ist es bei Stärke 5-6 auflandig ja nun nicht, aber so entspannt wie es geht halt) |wavey:


----------



## Koschi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: Freitag 26.10.07
Ort: Dahme links
Wann: 16:00 - 23:00 Uhr
Wer: Jochen, Koschi
Wetter: Bedeckt, trocken
Wind: O 3 auf SO 3 drehend 
Köder: Wattwürmer + Ringler
Montage: 1-Haken-Cascade und 1-Haken-Durchläufer
Wurfweiten: 50m - bis alles was geht
Fänge: 17 Dorsche, 6 passten (39 - 45cm), keine Platten!

Extremes Flachwasser und Vollmond, keine "heiße" Beißzeit


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: Samstag 27.10.07
Ort: Dahme / Oldenburger Graben
Wann: 17:00 - 23:00 Uhr
Wer: Jo, Sebastian
Wetter: bedeckter Himmel, trocken , kaum Wind 
Wind: SW 2 
Köder: Wattwürmer
Montage: 1-Haken
Wurfweiten: 50 m  bis alles was geht 
Fänge: Jo  1 Nemo, 1 Platte 32cm
          Sebastian: 1 Nemo
wenn überhaupt dann bissen die Dorsche sehr vorsichtig , das war dieses Jahr der schlechteste Tag  #q


----------



## DerBorder

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin |wavey:

Datum: Samstag 27.10.07 - 25.10.07
Ort: Privall, Mole
Wann: 18:00 - 05:30 Uhr
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Wetter: klar, trocken
Wind: wenig wind, drehend 
Köder: Wattwürmer + Fischfetzen
Montage: Nachläufer
Wurfweiten: Fahrrinne und weniger
Fänge: 15 Dorsche (51-71) 20 Platten ( 25-36 )
Kommentar: Bisse kamen erst ab 19:30, dann voll Streß. Hätten wir nur noch mehr Köder gehabt #c.


----------



## Zanderstipper

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: Sa. 27.10.
*Ort*: Kiel, Leuchtturm Friedrichsort
*Wetter*: Erst bedeckt, dann klar, geschätzte 5°C
*Wind*: Süd 3-4
*Angelzeit*: 17h-3.30h
*Köder*: Wattis und Ringler
*Vorfach*: Ein- und Zwei-Haken
*Wurfweiten*: alles, was ging
*Fang*: zu zweit, endlos viele Wittlinge, einige davon ~35 cm, ein paar untermaßige Dorsche, einen von 40 cm und zwei kleine Platte.
*Sonstiges:* Sehr kurzweiliges Angeln, aber leider wenige gute Fische. Den anderen Anglern gings nicht anders


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallöchen.

*Datum:* 30.10.2007
*Ort:* Ahrenshoop
*Wann:* 17.30-21.00Uhr
*Wer:* Kumpel und ich
*Wetter:* erst gut, dann Regenschauer
*Wind:* optimal W/NW 2-3
*Köder:* Wattis
*Montage:* Doppelhaken
*Wurfweiten:* 80-120m
*Fang: *ich= Schneider:c, Kumpel= 1x Dorsch ca. 50cm

*sonstiges:* Außer Spesen, nix gewesen. War eigentlich ein super Abend zum Brandungsangeln nur leider gab es keinen Fisch. Wir waren schonmal vor ca. 2 Wochen, da war es so ähnlich.
Nicht mal nen Biss hatte ich. Verdammt.....wohl keine Leo´s mehr vor Ort.
Woran liegt´s??? |kopfkrat
Vielleicht müssen wir erst mal wieder nen richtigen Herbststurm haben, damit Fisch in Wurfweite kommt. Naja, hilft nix...wir geben weiterhin alles.#6


----------



## fishermanfl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 01.11.2007
Ort: Flensburg/Industriehafen
Wann: 16:00 - 18:30Uhr
Wer: ich
Wetter: bedeckt
Wind: westlicher, schwach bis mäßig
Köder: Seeringelwürmer
Montage: Einzel- und Doppelhakensysteme
Wurfweiten: 30-60m
Fang: 6 Dorsche von 40 - 56cm; einige kleine Widdels


----------



## fishermanfl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 02.11.2007
Ort: Kragesand/DK
Wann: 15:30 - 20:00Uhr
Wer: ich
Wetter: heiter
Wind: südwestlicher, schwach
Köder: Seeringelwürmer
Montage: Einzel- und Doppelhakensysteme
Wurfweiten: 80-120m
Fang: 4 Butt von 30-36cm; Widdels ohne Ende

Mit der Dunkelheit wars mit der Beißerei wie abgeschnitten. Außer die Wittlinge, reinwerfen, Schnur straffen Biss! Dorsch absolute Fehlanzeige. Wenn die Wittlinge mal nicht schnell genug waren, haben sich die Krabben ihren teil geholt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 03.11.2007
Ort: Golsmaas
Wann: 15:30 - 20:00Uhr
Wer: ich ganz alleine
Wetter: trocken
Wind: West 4 bis 5,also ablandig
Köder: Seeringelwürmer,Wattwürmer
Montage:  Doppelhakensysteme
Wurfweiten: 80-120m
Fang: 2 Butt von je 30cm

:vMan man es ist wirklich zum k......... Wo soll man denn noch angeln gehn,wieder ne Pleite.Dorsche absolute Fehlanzeige,ich glaub ich verkauf den ganzen kram ! jemand interesse an Shimano Super Aero Technium und Shimano Ultegras ??????Gruss Matze


----------



## Derreimerle

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: Sa 3.11
*Ort*: Kiel, Leuchtturm Friedrichsort
*Wetter*: bedeckt ca 12-15 Grad
*Wind*: Nw bis West 2-3 
*Angelzeit*: 18-23Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis und Ringler
*Vorfach*: Zwei-Haken
*Wurfweiten*: alles, was ging
*Fang*: 7 Dorsche 38-45 cm und einer hatte 62 cm 
*Sonstiges:* Sehr schlechtes Angeln,hatte unzählige Wittlinge und sehr sehr viele Seesterne am Hacken...


----------



## mb243

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 03.11.2007
*Ort*: Heidkate (Buhne 11)
*Wer*: ich ( einer von 49 Petri Jünger im Rahmen des Melsdorfer Brandungs-Cup´s)
*Wann*: 17 bis 21.30 Uhr
*Wetter*: Bedeckt
*Wind*: geschätzt 5 Nord West
*Köder*: Seeringler +Wattwurm
*Montage*: Doppelhaken, später Einzelhaken
*Wurfweite*: 70 - 110m
*Fang:* 2 Wittlinge(29+30), 4 Butt (26-36)+ 14 Dorsche (39- 50).

Es war ein tolles Fischen. Wir hatten extremen Seitenwind - das Angeln war anstrendend - aber toll! #h
In der letzen 3/4 Stunde hatten wir auflaufendes Wasser und das Kraut wurde immer mehr - die Fische wurden immer weniger.

Der Gesamtsieger hatte 20 Fische!


----------



## fishermanfl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 04.11.2007
Ort: Flensburg/Industriehafen
Wann: 16:00 - 18:30Uhr
Wer: ich
Wetter: wolkenlos
Wind: windstill
Köder: Seeringelwürmer/Blinker
Montage: Einzel- und Doppelhakensysteme/Blinker
Wurfweiten: 30-60m
Fang: 1 Dorsch von 41cm auf Blinker, auf Wurm lief garnichts


----------



## Zander-Master

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*DATUM:* 04.11.07
*WO:* Schönhagen
*WANN:* 17.00-00.30Uhr
*WER:* Kumpel und Ich
*WETTER:* klar 
*WIND:* 1-2 bft, Nord-West
*KÖDER:* Wattwurm
*MONTAGE:* Lift, 1 Haken
*WURFWEITE:* 25-100 m
*FANG:* 1 Flunder (39cm), 5 Küchendorsche (40-48cm), 
         ein paar Wittlinge

Netter Abend, super Wetter (geiler Sternenhimmel), am Anfang gut gefangen, ab 20.00 Uhr nix mehr


----------



## urnenmann

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*DATUM:9.11.07
**WO: Rerik-Seebrücke

**WANN:17.00-22.30
**WER:Ich alleine
**WETTER:etwas Regen
**WIND:5 teilweise in böen 8 Nord-West
**KÖDER: watti
**MON**TAGE:* *Lift, 1 Haken
**WURFWEITE:* Schwer zu sagen...durch den Sturm schwer einzuschätzen!

*FANG: 1 Dorsch(60 cm)

Der Abend war der Hammer!!!Der Wind war so stark das man sich festhalten muste auf der Brücke!!!
*


----------



## urnenmann

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*DATUM:10.11.07
**WO: Rerik-Seebrücke
**WANN:17.00-23.00 Uhr
Wer:Ein Kumpel und ich.
**WETTER:Zeitweise Regen bzw.Graupelschauer.
**WIND:5bft.teilweise muss es noch mehr gewesen sein in Böen sicher 7-8 bft.
**KÖDER:Watti,Tobiasfisch
**MON**TAGE:* *Lift, 1 Haken
**WURFWEITE:Kaum Einzuschätzen weil der Wind sehr stark war.
**FANG: 1 Dosch (65 cm)

Es war wieder ein sehr stürmischer Abend auch wenn es nur am Wind lag und nicht am Fisch.Der Dorsch ging auf den Tobiasfisch im Flachen.Wir haben ziemlich vorne gestanden an der Brücke.Am Brückenkopf sollen angeblich so um die vier Dorsche rausgekommen sein.Viele sind aber früh abgehauen weil die Strömung so stark war das selbst 200 g Krallenbleibe unter die Brücke getrieben worden sind!Und viel viel Kraut!!! :-(
*


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 11.11.2007
Ort: Rosenfelde
Wann: 16:30 - 21:30Uhr
Wer: Jo, Sebastian und 31 Angler des BAV-HH
Wetter: wolkenlos
Wind: NW 4-5
Köder: Seeringelwürmer/Wattwurm
Montage: Einzelhakensysteme
Wurfweiten: 50 bis alles was geht
Fang: Jo 1Dorsch (39), 1 Platte  :vik: ,
Sebastian 1 Dorsch (40)  


Mit 33 Mann 40 maßige Fische ( 1 Dorsch  58 cm)schade..... der Abend war super, Sternenklar mit vielen Sternschnuppen nur kein Fisch#d


----------



## Karpfenkönig

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 10.11.2007
Ort: Strande
Wann: 16:00 - 22:30Uhr
Wer: ich und ein kumpel
Wetter: wolkenlos
Köder: Wattwurm
Montage: paternoster
Wurfweiten:  alles was geht
Fang:ich 1 dorsch und eine scholle,kumpel 3 dorsche


----------



## Zarrentiner

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum 13.11.2007
 Wo: Brook
Wer: Kuddel und ich
Wetter: überwiegend klar, kurze Graupelschauer
Köder Wattwurm
Montage 1-Hacken- Lift
Wurfweite: 80-120m
Wind: anfangs 4-5 NW, ab ca.23Uhr dreht der Wind auf NO
Fang: Kuddel 7 Dorsche+3 zurückgesetzte Babydörschchen
         ich 5 Dorsche + 2 Babydorsche die wieder schwimmen 

 beste zeit war von 21-22.30 Uhr. Als der Wind zu drehen begann kam das Seegras und macht das angeln nach und nach unmöglich.


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 16.11.07
Wo: Klein Waabs
Wer: Kollege und ich
Wetter: bedeckt aber kein regen
Köder: Wattwurm
Montage: Doppelhaken-nachläufer
Wurfweite: 50-150m
Wind: erst SW dann SO aber höchstens 2 eig 1...also nichts
Fang: Kollege:8 wittlinge und 1 Nemo-Dorsch.....Ich:9 Wittlinge und 1 Nemo-Dorsch....alle fische schwimmen wieder 
Sonstiges:die beiden dorsche ganz weit draußen bekommen(150m).....die wittlinge alle so zwischen 50-120m....viele bisse auch noch verhaun..waren bestimmt alles diese kleinen wittlinge|gr:bisher mit abstand schlechtestes ergebnis dieses jahr


----------



## Strandfan

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 15.11.2007
Beißzeit: ab 21 Uhr
Ort: Rerik
Windrichtung und Stärke: 4 - 5 Bft N - NW
Wetter: Klar , Kalt gegen 23:45h einsetzender Schneefall
Köder: Watti / Ringler
Fischart: Dorsch / Platte / Wittels
Anzahl: 8 / 2 / 8
Gewicht: n.gewogen
Länge: Dorsch 38 bis 56 / Platte 48 u 46
Besonderes: Starke Brandung , sehr guter strand zu jeder Jahreszeit und sehr zu Empfehlen. Werde da ab jetzt öfters erscheinen. Sofortige Aufnahme in den Stammanglerkreis an dem Strand. Bin wirklich begeistert


----------



## tobiiger

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

So, war am Wochenende auch los.

Wo:Fehmarn/Westermarkelsdorf
Wann:Sa,17.11.07
Von:15.00 - 23.00
Wer:Leider hatte außer mir niemand Zeit...
Bedingungen:
Wetter:Trocken,teilw. etwas Nieselregen und bewölkt
Wind:So um die 4-5 Bft aus West/Süd-West 
Brandung:Gar nicht so schlecht eigentlich,könnte aber mehr sein

Montage:1 und 2 Hakenmontagen
Köder:Watt und Seeringelwurm und auch mal Heringsfetzen probiert.
Wurfweite:Alles mal probiert von Full Pull bis Plumsen lassen

Das wichtigste:
Fang::c War total schlecht,0 Dorsche und 2 Platten

Fazit: War eigentlich gute Bedingung,doch leider ließen sich keine Dorsche,nicht mal kleine,blicken.Außerdem waren bestimmt noch mal 10 Mini-Platten dabei.
Wollte es mal wieder in Westermarkelsdorf probieren,aber dat war nix.Außerdem war der Weg durch den Binnensee vom Parkplatz des Leuchturm völlig unter Wasser und ohne hohe Gummistiefel nicht zu durchqueren.Also den (laaaangen) Umweg über Deich und Campingplatz gemacht...
F


----------



## fishermanfl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 24.11.2007
Ort: Flensburg/Industriehafen
Wann: 15:00 - 18:00Uhr
Wer: ich
Wetter: bedeckt, teils Regen
Wind: schwacher bis mäßiger südwestlicher Wind
Köder: Wattwürmer
Montage: Einzel- und Doppelhakensysteme
Wurfweiten: 30-60m
Fang: 3 Dorsche (40-45cm), etliche Wittlinge um die 30cm


----------



## Keule1988

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : 23.11
Ort : Bliesdorf
Wann : 17-21 Uhr
Wer : Ich ganz alleine 
Wetter : Erst klar dann regen und Tag hell durch den Mond
Wind : erst null dann stark auffrischend 
Köder: Wattis
Monatage : Doppel und einzel
Wurfweite: volles Rohr 
Fang : 12 Platten zwischen 26 und 34 cam 4 zurück
2 Dorsche zurück und dann noch ein wittling 37 cm 
Sonstiges : war recht einsam und die Butts haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen hab nachher schon mit aalhaken geangelt um sie mitzubekommen und ganz wenig wurm sonst hatte man keine changse  . waren einfach zu vollgeferssen  und durch den mond und null bewegung war es schon ne kunst das sie am haken hingen . ‹(•¿•)›


----------



## peter II

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

war am letzten Freitag auf Als/ Dk am Damm.
Ablandiger Wind, gleichbleibender Wasserstand, Vollmond
Habe von 15-20 Uhr geangelt und KEINERLEI Fischkontakt gehabt....

by the way: der Angelladen "Jagd und Fischen" oder so der bisher in der Innenstadt von  Sonderborg gelegen war ist umgezogen und jetzt in der Strasse ca 300 meter?bei MC Donalds zufinden; demnächst haben die auch wieder Seeringelwürmer


----------



## ostsee_wurm23

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : 17.11
Ort : Graal Müritz 300-400m rechts neben der Seebrücke
Wann : 17-23 Uhr
Wer : Ich - kein weiterer Angler weit und breit 
Wetter : Vollmond, ab 23 Uhr Regen
Wind : 3-4 auflandig
Köder: Wattis
Monatage : Einzelhaken
Wurfweite: 80-120m
Fang : nüx
Sonstiges : Hatte nicht mal einen Biss - beim Überprüfen der Montagen war meistens der Watti noch ok. Ist schon sehr merkürdig. Lag es vielleicht am Vollmond? Aber man ließt ja fast überall läuft es nicht so. Werde nächstes mal bei Stoltera versuchen(auch mit der Spinne). 

Gruß
Ostsee_Wurm23


----------



## FoxX

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Am 23. und 24.11. waren wir (vier Mann) wieder mal auf Fehmarn.
  Der Blick auf den Mondkalender verhieß nichts Gutes. Das nächste Mal erfolgt er früher…
  Am ersten Abend waren wir am Strand bei Bojendorf. Der Wind war zunehmend 4-5 und drehte während des Abends, auf 5-6 zunehmend, von West nach WSW.
  Gefangen wurden am ganzen Abend nur 3 (drei!) Dorsche.
  Der erste hatte es aber gleich in sich und riss mir fast die Rute vom Dreibein… 58cm!
  Nummer zwei war nicht viel schlechter, Nummer drei durfte wieder schwimmen. Sonst nur Plattfisch! Diverse Klieschen und Flundern landeten in den Eimern.
  Alles in allem wurden die wenigsten Bisse wirklich erkannt, meistens hatte man bei der Wurmkontrolle nen Fisch dran…lach
  Angelende war gegen zwei Uhr am Morgen, reichte dann auch!

  Am 24. hatte der Wind noch immer nicht gedreht und kam weiter böig aus WSW. Keine gute Windrichtung um auf Fehmarn in der Brandung zu fischen.
  Wir entschieden uns für Altenteil…was für ne Pleite!
  An Dorsch war nicht zu denken und Plattfisch ließ auch auf sich warten.
  Zum Glück haben wir nicht auch noch Montagen eingebüßt, aber alles in allem war das in Altenteil nur ne blöde Wurmbaderei.
  Auf dem Rückweg, wieder so gegen zwei Uhr in der Früh, machten wir uns dann mit insgesamt sechs Fischen. Eine jämmerliche Ausbeute bei vier Mann!
  Dazu der ekelhafte dünne Regen am Abend und die See wich vor uns zurück, als hätten wir eine ansteckende Krankheit.

  Und im nächsten Jahr geht es wieder auf die Insel…

  Gruß an alle…FoxX


----------



## Zarrentiner

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 27.11.07
 Wer: Werner , Kuddel und ich
 Wo: Brook
 Köder: Wattys
 Montage: 1-Haken-Liftmontage u. Seitenarm-Montage mit   einem Haken
 Wind: anfangs NW 3-4, dann auf SW drehend
 Gefangen : 3 Platte so 26-27 cm (mit 3 Anglern:c)
 Wetter : Kalt, klar, Vollmond (vieleicht war der Mond ja schuld)
 Angelzeit : 17- 0,30 Uhr
 Ich wüßte ja mal wirklich ob der Mond auf Dorsch und Platte genau so viel Einfluß hat wie beim Aalangeln? Das War jedenfalls ein etwas zu langweiliger Abend. Geärgert hat uns auch noch das wir unsere Wattys nicht selber plümpern konnten. Wasser stand zu hoch. Da blieb uns nix anderes über als uns in Klütz welche zu kaufen. 40 Stück für 10€. :r

 Grüße aus Zarrentin !!


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Am 27.11.
in Marienleuchte (Fehmarn)
Nord west Wind
Wattis
2 Dorsche 48/50 konnte nicht so genau messen da finger Sehr kalt waren.1 Butt 35 cm.Das war`s:c
 Am 28.wollte ich mit der Silverland Raus wir waren nur zu viert
 der Kaptäin sagte zuwenige lohnt sich nicht. und blieb im Hafen.#q
ich muß in meiner firma auch mal kleine Aufträge ausführen auch wenn nichts überbleibt.auch wir hatten unsere kosten gehabt! :r


----------



## mondfisch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:1.12.2007
*Ort*: Miramar
*Wetter*: Wechselhaft 
*Wind*: von 1200-1600 7-8(kein angeln möglich)danach 4-5 in boen 6(optimal)
*Angelzeit*: 12-23h
*Köder*: Wattis und Ringler
*Vorfach*: Ein-Haken-Nachläufer, ca. 80 cm
*Wurfweiten*: 75m und weiter
*Fang: *Kumpel: 3 Platten Kuchentellerformat
            Ich: 4 Dorsche 54,51,42und einen zwerg
*Besonderheiten: *als wir mittags angekommen sind war die ersten 4 stunden garnich an angeln zu denken.Ohne Ende Kraut.Danach ein richtig tolles Angeln,Wind wurde weniger und so auch das Kraut.Viele bisse konnten nicht verwertet werden.Auch viele Aussteiger gehabt. Unser Nachbarangler hatte das selbe problem er konnte trotzdem 8 Dorsche und 1 gute Platte landen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:1.12.2007
Ort: Ostermade / SH
Wetter: stürmisch und trocken
Wind: 7-8 später weniger, zum Glück vom hinten
Angelzeit: 16 - 21 Uhr
Köder: Wattis 
Vorfach: ein Haken Nachläufer und Seitenarm / Wichbone als Nachläufer und Seitenarm (alles ausprobiert was in der Vorfachtasche steckt 
Wurfweiten: was so geht
Fang: 1 Dorsch 39cm und ein Butt 26cm

Wir wahren zu dritt im Rahmen vom Bibercup los. Einen richtigen Bericht werde ich noch schreiben. War wieder eine schöne Veranstaltung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Sonntag, 2.12.2007
*Ort*: Mommark,Hafen rechts
*Wetter*: Regen,9 Grad !, schräg auflandiger Wind,echt Top
*Wind*: SüdOst 4, Später 6
*Angelzeit*: 15.45 bis 20.00 Uhr
*Köder*:Wattis und Ringler
*Vorfach*:Whishbone Eigenbau
*Wurfweiten*: 80-100m
*Fang: Ich 9 !!! Platte,Kumpel 2 Platte und alle zwischen 30-45 cm.Nur ein untermaßiger Dorsch.*

*Besonderheiten:* Im großen und ganzen endlich mal wieder ein fängiger Abend,hab in Mommark eig. immer gut gefangen,es muss dort aber Auflandiger Wind sein, sonst wirds schwer.
:vik:


----------



## prophet12

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 30.11.2007
Angelzeit: 16 - 20:30 Uhr
Ort: Falckenstein
Windrichtung: SW
Wetter: regen
Köder: Watti , Seeringler
Fischart: ein Dorsch , acht Wittis
Länge: Dorsch 50 cm
Sonstiges: Die Wittlinge schwimmen wieder zu klein, und zu biel davon


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:2.12.
Angelzeit: 0.30-4.00 Uhr
Ort: Thiessenkai
Windrichtung: SW
Wetter: regen
Köder: Watti , Seeringler
Fischart: 2 Dorsche 57 cm ,ca.10Wittlinge 35-42cm

Sonstiges: einige Dorsche bis 38cm und sehr viele Wittis schwimmen wieder.


----------



## tobiiger

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* Sa,01.12.07
*Zeit:* 15.30-23.00 Uhr
*Wo:* Fehmarn,Brücke in Sichtweite
*Wind:* Stürmisch am Anfang,so um 6-7 Bft,später deutlich nachlassend auf 4 Bft,Richtung SW
*Wetter:* Top,null Mond und klarer Himmel,somit also kein Regen.
*Köder:* Wattwurm
*Montagen:* Nur Zweihaken Montagen benutzt
Wer: Kumpel Hinnerk und Ich
*Fänge:* Hinnerk 1 Dorsch (57er) und 4 Platte,Ich 3 Dorsche (60,49,48) und 1 Platte.

Fazit: War anfangs mega stürmisch und absolut an der Grenze,mehr hätte es nicht sein dürfen.Dafür war das Wasser aber auch schön angetrübt.Die Dorsche haben bis ca 19.00 Uhr gebissen,danach lies der Wind deutlich nach und das Wasser ging um die 5 (!) Meter zurück,da war es mit den Dorschen vorbei und wir konnten noch einige Platten verhaften.Allerdings waren am Ende fast nur noch zu kleine dabei.Eigentlich Top Bedingungen,doch leider ging das Wasser zu weit zurück.


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: Samstag 08.12.2007
Ort: Großenbrode Mole
Wann: 15:30 - 21:00 Uhr
Wer: Jo, Sebastian
Wetter: bedeckter Himmel, trocken/ 2 kurze Schauern 
Wind: SW 5 
Köder: Wattwürmer
Montage: 1-Haken
Wurfweiten: 70 m in die Fahrrinne
Fänge: Jo null Bisse
          Sebastian: 1 Platte 25 cm und wieder zurück 

Ich hatte noch nicht mal Kontakt mit einem Fisch #c Die Mole war an der Spitze mit 10 Russen belegt, die aber, man soll es nicht für möglich halten sehr freundlich waren . Es wurde ein kurzes Fachgespräch über die Angelei geführt #6. Also es gibt sie doch noch die freundlichen Russen.


----------



## kh61

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 08.12.07
* Ort:* Bliesdorf, links von Treppe
* Wann:* 15:00 bis 21:30
* Wer:* Ich
* Wetter:* Erst Regen, Später trocken.
* Wind:* Mäßig aus Süd, später stark aus Süd.
* Köder:* Wattwurm u. bis zur Dämmerung Blinker.
* Montage:* 1 Haken Lift-Montage
* Wurfweiten: ca. 60-80m
Fänge:* 2 Dorsche 40cm, 1 Platten 28cm und _1ne 42er Silberne auf Wattwurm_! :q
Ca. 6 Nemos u. 3 kleine Platte. Eine gute Platte verloren.

* Sonstiges:* Im dunkeln nahm der Wind aus Süd immer mehr zu. Wasser kam langsam höher. Habe dann wegen der vielen Bisse und wegen des Windes nur noch mit einer Rute geangelt. War ein anstrengendes Angeln, aber gut, allein schon wegen der Mefo.


----------



## mondfisch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *15.12.2007
*Ort:* Gahlendorf
*Wann:* 1300-0000
*Wer: *2Kumpels und ich
*Wetter: *bewölkt aber trocken
*Wind: *0 -1 später in Boen vielleicht mal 2 aus ost
*Köder: *Watt und Seeringelwurm
*Montage:* alles was die kisten hergaben
*Wurfweite:*von 30 - 100m
*Fänge: *5 Dorsche zwischen 40-45 cm,1 wieder zurück


*Sonstiges:*die ersten dorsche bissen um 22.45 und die letzten beim einpacken es wäre sicherlich noch mehr drin gewesen aber wir haben zu früh eingepackt. bzw. wattis mangel


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: Samstag 22.12.2007
Ort: Fehmarn , Belitzwerft
Wann: 15:30 - 22:00 Uhr
Wer: Jo, Sebastian,Monti
Wetter: Nebel, minus 5 Grad
Wind: SW 2
Köder: Wattwürmer
Montage: 1-Haken
Wurfweiten: alles was geht
Fänge: Jo 2 Platten 32 + 30 cm #:
          Sebastian 2 Platten beide 30cm
          Monti: 2 Platte 25 cm + 1 Dorsch 57 cm

dazu ein gemütliches Feuer zum wärmen :vik:


----------



## dmoppel

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum :29.12
Ort : Kaegneas
Wann :15:30-0:00
Wetter SO 5
Köder: Wattis
Montage : 1x 2 Haken , und 1x2 Haken umgebaut auf Circle Hooks
Wurfweite 60 Meter
Fänge: 1x 40 Dorsch, 9 gute Platten

Sonstiges: Schwierige Bißerkennung, mein Testen der Circle Hooks ist beendet.
Fazit: ich bin schwer begeistert, bei dem Wind konnte ich mit den Haken nichts verkehrt machen.
Die Fische sind super gehakt und die kleineren haben eine wirkliche Überlebenschance. #6

Gruss Dirk


----------



## mondfisch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *29.12.2007
*Ort:* Westküste Fehmarn höhe Flügge 
*Wann:* 1500-0200
*Wer: *Kumpel und ich
*Wetter: *bewölkt aber trocken
*Wind: *5-6 aus SW tolle brandung
*Köder: *Watt und Seeringelwurm
*Montage:* Nachläufer,liftsystem
*Wurfweite:*von 30 - 120m
*Fänge: *19 Platten von 29cm-39cm einige zurück ca.10.und 1 dorsch (45cm)


*Sonstiges: *das war eines der besten Brandungsangeln:vik:. die Fische haben im Hellen schon gebissen,der Dorsch kam um 17:30 und die Platten übern ganzen Angeltag verteilt.


----------



## FelixSch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *30.12.2007
*Ort:* Neuteschendorf Campingplatz {hier}
*Wann:* 1500-2130
*Wer: *Freundin (ohne Ruten) und ich
*Wetter: *Klar und kalt (ca. 3° C)
*Wind: *3-4 aus W, ordentliche Brandung
*Köder: *Wattwurm
*Montage:* 2-Haken-Montage, unten geclipt, Mundschnüre ca 30 und 80 cm.
*Wurfweite: *von 60 bis 100m
*Fänge: *1 ordentlicher Platten

*Sonstiges:* Nicht so erfolgreich (ja, auch nicht so lang, aber hey...) aber dafür ein Traum Sternenhimmel und die fantastischste Sternschnuppe, die ich jemals gesehen habe. Vermutlich eher ein Meteorid. Nicht der weiße Schimmer wie sonst sondern richtig rote Funken versprühend und dann in mehrere Teie zerbrechend. Toll!


----------



## traeumer5

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *30.12.2007
*Ort:* Hasselberg nahe Gelting
*Wann:* 1500-23:30
*Wer: *Freund und ich
*Wetter: *Klar und kalt (ca. 2° C)
*Wind: *4-6 aus SW, Keine Brandung niedrig Wasser
*Köder: *Wattwurm, Heringsfetzen und Seeringelwürmer
*Montage:* 2-Haken-Montage, Buttlöffel 2 Haken
*Wurfweite: ca.* 100m
*Fänge: 6* ordentlicher Platten, 1 Dorsch ca 45 cm, 2 Wittlinge


----------



## aalanne

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Ein frohes neues Jahr wünschen wir allen Anglern !!*


*Datum: 31.12.2007 !!!!!*
*Ort: Kiel , Tiessenkai*
*Wann: 17.00 - 23.30 Uhr*
*Wer: Marianne und Chris*
*Wetter: Trocken und Sternenklar *
*Wind: 0 - ca. 2 Stärken , aber gute Strömung *
*Köder: Wattwürmer und Tunke*
*Montage: je zwei Hakenvorfach *
*Wurfweite:von plums bis soweit wie wir können *
*Fänge: 2 Dorsche , 41 cm und 62 ! cm ,1 wieder zurück(34 cm ) 11 Wittlinge *


*Sonstiges:*Als wir um ca. 14.00 Uhr am Tiessenkai ankamen war vor lauter Spaziergängern nicht an angeln zu denken . 
Gegen 16.30 Uhr (mit der Dämmerung) konnten wir endlich unsere Ruten aufbauen . Um ca. 17.00 Uhr hat bei mir der erste Dorsch (41 cm ) gebissen . Sehr guter Anfang - große Hoffnung das es so bleibt !! Dann tat sich erst einmal nichts . Es gesellten sich noch zwei Angler zu uns . ( Wir dachten am 31.12.07 sind wir die Einzigen, die die Angelfahne hochhalten ).
*Dann kamen die Wittlinge - 11 Stück an der Zahl . *
Um ca. 23.00 Uhr dachte mein Freund bei dem heftigen Rucken an seiner Rute an ein Wittlingsdublette und blieb ganz locker - bis sein Rutenständer voll auf den Asphalt knallte .
So schnell habe ich Ihn selten laufen sehen !!!
*Ein Dorsch von 62 cm Länge !! Welch ein guter Jahresabschluß* !!:vik::vik::vik:
Gegen 23.30 Uhr einpacken - Und dann Silvesterparty !!!!

Es war die Hölle los !!!!!! *Geiler letzter Angeltag des Jahres 2007 . *

*Nochmal ein frohes neues Jahr und Petri Heil !!#h#h#h*
*Marianne und Chris .*


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 02.01.08
*Wo?* Niendorf an der Seebrücke
*Wetter*: Bedeckt, kalt und windig
*Angelzeit*:16.00-02.00 Uhr
*Köder:* Wattwurm
*Vorfach*: oben geclipte Nachläufermontage und Lift-Montage beide Montagen mit 120 g Blei
*Wurfweite*: im hellen bis hinterm Horizont,wenns dunkel wird ca. 40-60 Meter
*Fang*: 6 Flachmänner 32-37cm,2 Flachfrauen 27 und 31 cm,3 Dorsche 46,49,55cm
*Besonderheiten*: Der Herrgott hats bis um halb 1 gut mit mir gemeint *g, ansonsten viele vorsichtige Zupfer.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Dorschoffi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 03.01.2008
Wer: 2 Kumpels und ich
Ort: Bliesdorf
Uhrzeit: ca. 15:30-21:00
Wetter: dedeckt, schweinekalt und leichtes Lüftchen aus Ost-Südost     etwa 6-7 Windstärken
Montagen: 1-Hakenmontagen Standard und Nachläufer ca. 40cm
Wurfweite: 30- höchstens 70 m bei dem Wind 
Fänge: 1 Kumpel 2 gute Dorsche mitte 50 und mitte 40, ich und anderer Kumpel Schneider

Sonstiges: das angeln war bei dem Wind recht schwierig, Wasser war auch wahrscheinlich schon etwas zu kalt. Links von uns standen noch 3 Hamburger, die hatten bis kurz vor abreise keinen Fisch. Bei etwa - 4 Grad schmeckte noch nichtmal das Bier so richtig. Aber wir werden es wieder versuchen.


----------



## mondfisch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *8.1.2008
*Ort:* Püttsee
*Wann:* 1300-0230
*Wer: *Kumpel und ich
*Wetter: *bewölkt aber trocken
*Wind: *am Anfang West 4-5 ,später auf Süd drehend und abnehmend
*Köder: *Watt und Seeringelwurm
*Montage:* alles was sehr lange Mundschnüre hat
*Wurfweite:*von 75 - 130m
*Fänge: *15 Platten von 26-38 cm 2 untermassige zurück


*Fazit: *sehr schönes Angeln hat Spass gemacht


----------



## mb243

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:12.01.2008
Ort: Waabs/ Langholz
Wetter: Wechselhaft - später trocken
Wind: sehr stürmisch von SW 
Angelzeit: 17.30-23h
Köder: Wattis und Ringler
Vorfach: Ein-Haken-Nachläufer + Cascade 
Wurfweiten: 75m und weiter
Fang: 14 Platte (27-34cm) und 6 Wittlinge
Besonderheiten: 
Iris und ich kamen leider erst sehr spät in Langholz an! Mussten im Dunkeln aufbauen. Der Wind war die absolute Hölle! Er kam schräg aus der Bucht auflandig rein.
Es war absolut kein passender Dorsch zu fangen. Zwei Nemos sind wieder baden gegangen!!!
Ich habe eben zum ersten Mal Wittlinge geräuchert!!! Man war da lecker!
Dazu kamen noch 3 Butt mit in den Rauch!
Ich für meinen Teil, finde diese beiden Fischarten (hatte ich zuvor noch nie ausprobiert!) überaus lecker, wenn Sie geräuchert sind!


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: Samstag 12.01.2008
Ort: Neustadt, Klinik
Wann: 15:30 - 21:00 Uhr
Wer: Jo, Monti
Wetter: trocken
Wind: SW 5-6   sehr sehr stürmisch
Köder: Wattwürmer
Montage: 1-Haken
Wurfweiten: alles was geht bei dem starken Gegenwind
Fänge: Jo 2 Platten 28 + 30 cm 
Monti: 2 Platte 25 cm + 1 Dorsch 44 cm

Montagen lagen erst bei 200er Kralle


----------



## andre23564

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *12.01.2008
*Ort:* Rosenfelde
*Wann:* 16:30-23.00
*Wer: *Sohnemann + Kumpel und ich
*Wetter: *wechselnd, mal Regen mal klar
*Wind: *SW 5 auf W drehend
*Köder: *Watt- und Seeringelwurm
*Wurfweite: *von 40m - so weit wie möglich
*Fänge:*   1 Aalmutti zurück
              1 Dorsch 42cm
            17 Butt 26cm - 35cm

sehr niedriger Wasserstand, ging immer noch weiter zurück. War eigentlich nicht sehr günstig. Haben noch 3 Mefo-Angler gesehen, welche fast bis auf die Sandbank gehen konnten. Aber trotz der schlechten Bedingungen, ablandiger Wind, ablaufendes Wasser ein schöner Abend mit gutem Fang.:vik:


----------



## sohigh

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Samstag 19.01.2008
*Ort:* Fehmarn - Altenteil - links neben der Schleuse
*Wann:* 16 - 2 Uhr
*Wer:* Mein Bruder, ein Kollege meines Bruders und ich.
*Rutenanzahl:* Insgesamt 4 Ruten
*Wetter:* Trocken. Sternenklarer Himmel mit hell leuchtendem Mond. Zum Glueck war es nicht all zu kalt.
*Wind:* Starker Seitenwind aus West
*Köder:* 100 Wattwuermer
*Montage:* 1- und 2-Haken-Systeme
*Fänge:* 6 Platte + 2 Quappen - Die beiden Quappen und 2 Platte durften wieder baden gehen.
*Verluste:* 2 Montagen und 2 Bleie

*Fazit:* Das erste Mal Brandung war doch gleich von Erfolg gekroent! War klasse! BTW: Ein Windschutz (in unserem Fall ein grosser Angelschirm) ist beim Brandungsangeln Gold wert! 

MfG, sohigh.


----------



## Zanderlui

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Samstag 19.01.2008
*Ort:* Passagierkai Warnemünde
*Wann:* 16 - 23 Uhr
*Wer:*  ein Kollege und ich.
*Rutenanzahl:* Insgesamt 6 Ruten
*Wetter:* Trocken. Sternenklarer Himmel mit hell leuchtendem Mond. 
*Wind:* Starker wind aus West
*Köder:* 100 Wattwuermer
*Montage:* 2-Haken-Systeme
*Fänge:* 2 Platte 2 Aalmutter 1 dorsch
*Verluste:* 2 Montagen und 2 Bleie da ein bugsierer trotz freier fahrrinne dicht an der kaimauer entlang für und die sehnen kappte

*Fazit:toller aben nicht ganz soviel fisch aber war  egal*


----------



## Martini2829

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: Freitag 25.01.2008
Ort: Mittelstrand
Wann: 16.30 - 22 Uhr
Wer:  ich.
Rutenanzahl:  2 Ruten
Wetter: Trocken . stark ablaufendes Wasser
Wind: SW 8 starke Boen mit Sandsturm
Köder: 60 Wattwuermer
Montage: 2-Haken-Systeme
Fänge: 14 Dorsche , 3 Platte und 1 untermaßiger Dorsch
Verlußte : keine

Fazit: Schöner Abend mit meinen neuen Brandungsruten.


----------



## sohigh

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Freitag 25.01.2008
*Ort:* Luebecker Bucht - Seebruecke Haffkrug
*Wann:* 18 - 2 Uhr
*Wer:* Mein Bruder und ich.
*Rutenanzahl:* Insgesamt 2 Ruten
*Wetter:* bewoelkt, teilweise kamen ein paar wenige Tropfen runter, relativ milde Temperaturen
*Wind:* Sehr starker, ablandiger Wind aus Suedwest
*Köder:* 75 Wattwuermer
*Montage:* 1-Haken-Systeme
*Fänge:* 1 42er Dorsch.
*Verluste:* Die Schnueren mussten leiden... :/

*Sonstiges**:* Gluecklicherweise war die Seebruecke in Pelzerhaken schon von drei Hamburger Petrijuengern belegt als wir gegen 17 Uhr dort eintrafen, so dass wir auf die Seebruecke in Haffkrug ausweichen mussten. Somit hatten wir den starken Wind im Ruecken und nicht mit voller Wucht im Gesicht. Ist aus angeltechnischer Sicht zwar nicht so gut, steigert das Wohlbefinden aber enorm. Zudem reicht die Bruecke in Haffkrug weiter in die Ostsee und hat einen schoenen grossen, beleuchteten Brueckenkopf. Um 1 Uhr geht jedoch auch dort das Licht aus. Vor Ort waren zwar auch schon 2 Angelkollegen, der eine ist jedoch schon um 20 Uhr mit 2 massigen Dorschen nach Hause gegangen und der zweite folgte dann mit 1 Dorsch und 1er Platten gegen 23 Uhr. Was erstaunlich ist, ist das trotz der Nebensaison, trotz des schlechten Wetters und trotz der spaeten Stunde Spaziergaenger zu Besuch kamen und sich nach den Faengen erkundigt haben. Ich moechte mir also garnicht erst vorstellen, was da im Sommer los ist. Vermutlich wird dann das Angeln zur Nebensache weil man so viele Fragen beantworten muss...

MfG, sohigh.


----------



## mondfisch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *2.2.2008
*Ort:* Fehmarn Püttsee
*Angelzeit: *1500-23.30
*Wer: *4 Kumpels und meine Wenigkeit
*Wetter: *wir hatten alles sonne,regen,hagel,schnee
*Wind: *6-7 west südwest später weniger
*Köder: *wattwurm,seeringel,hering 
*Wurfweite: *20- 120 alles
*Fänge:* :cmit 5 leuten!!!!!!! die alle sich nich so blöd anstellen
mit 10 ruten !!!!!
425 wattwürmer 400 g seeringelwürmer !!!!!!!!!
6 Platten von 15- 25cm schwimmt alles wieder
und 1 aalmutter von 10 cm schwimmt auch 

*Fazit: *wer anderen eine Bratwurst brät,
hat meist ein Bratwurstbratgerät.

bin ich demotiviert.:r


----------



## andre23564

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *09*.*02.2008
*Ort:* Fehmarn Staberhuk
*Angelzeit: *17.00-01.00
*Wer: *Sohnemann + 2Kumpels und ich (6 Ruten)
*Wetter: *Frühling im Februar
*Wind: *Wind ? Hatten wir Wind ????
*Köder: *Wattwurm, Seeringelwurm
*Wurfweite: *40m - alles was ging
*Fänge:* 10 Dorsche ( 40-51 ), 9 unterm. zurück
             9 Butt

*Fazit:* Das erste Mal am Staberhuk und trotz Ententeich gut gefangen, leider noch diverse Bisse verkoppt, nur die letzten 2 Std. hätten wir uns schenken können, war ab ca.23.00 Uhr nichts mehr los, naja die Würmer mussten halt weg. 
Keine weiteren Berichte ???
Die ganze Insel war doch voll, an der Belitz  Werft konnte man kaum noch den Strand erkennen, als wir über die Brücke fuhren.

Gruß an alle

André


----------



## sohigh

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *09*.*02.2008
*Ort:* Fehmarn Meeschendorf vorm Campingplatz Suedstrand links neben der grossen, schwarzen Mole
*Angelzeit: *16:30 - 23:00 Uhr
*Wer:* Mein Bruder und ich (2 Ruten)
*Wetter:* milde Temperatur, trocken, wenig bis keine Wolken
*Wind:* SSW 2-3
*Köder:* 50 Wattwuermer, 100g Seeringelwuermer
*Wurfweite:* bis zu 100m
*Fänge:* 1 Dorsch (43cm)

*Fazit:* War ein schoener Abend aber es haetten ruhig 1,2 Fische mehr beissen duerfen.

MfG, sohigh.


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Da mein erster Versuch irgendwo in den weiten des www verschollen ist ein neuer Versuch:*
*Datum:* Freitag 08.02.2008
*Ort:* Fehmarn Wulfen
*Wann:* 16 - 23 Uhr
*Wer:* Junior und ich
*Rutenanzahl:* 21/2 Ruten
*Wetter:* bewoelkt, teilweise heiter kurzeitig Nieselregen - milde Temperaturen
*Wind:* Sehr schwach
*Köder:* Wattis und Kneifer
*Montage:* Diverse
*Fänge:* 8 Flundern leider alle nur knapp 30cm
*Sonstiges**:* Leider kein Dorsch - vielleicht klappts beim nächsten mal wieder. Das Wetter war insbesondere für meinen Junior optimal.
Gruß aus dem wunderschönen Hamburg
Malte


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Freitag 15.02.2008
*Ort: Surendorf*
*Wann:* 18 - 23 Uhr
*Wer: *ich
*Rutenanzahl:* 2 Ruten
*Wetter:* sternenklar, sehr hell
*Wind:* 4 auflandig
*Köder:* Wattis
*Montage, Weite:* nachläufer 50-120m
*Fänge:* 1 butt (28) 3 dorsche (41,44,47) und 2 wittels die wieder schwimmen
*Sonstiges**:* alle bisse verwertet.........keine untermaßigen dorsche ..für den wind eig wenig fisch aber weil wir zurücklaufendes wasser,eine sehr helle und sternenklare nacht hatten und erst um 19 uhr im dunklen beide ruten raus hatten doch noch ein ganz gutes ergebnis


----------



## bossi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 16.2.08 17-23 uhr
Wo:Rosenfelde
wer:ich und 2 kolegen
Köder:watis
Ruten:6
wind s/w später auf W gedreht
Fänge:ich 1 Platte 30cm und 1 wieder zurück
Benno 2Platte schwimmen wieder
Ander 1Platte schwimmt auch wieder
sehr sehr kalt und helle nacht.
hette mehr sein können,wo sind die Dorsche gewesen?:c


----------



## Hoppyangler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann :16.02 17-22uhr
Wo: Graal Müritz zeltplatz
Wer :kumpel und ich
Köder :Watis
Ruten :4
Wind:s/w
Fänge:0
de nacht war zu hell und wasser wurde raus gedrückt
nächste woche kanns nur besser werden


----------



## Keule1988

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann :16.2
Wo: Dazendorf
Uhrzeit: 17-23.30
Wer : ich 
Köder: wattis
Ruten:2
Wind: irgendwo aus west 
Fänge : 9 Platten zwischen 26 und 44cm ein dorsch 39cm
Sonstiges : War sehr mühsam Fische zufinden , mal einen auf 120m und mal auf 40m waren einige am Strand die garnichts hatten .


----------



## meeresdrachen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@all,

Datum: 15.02.2008
Wer: Achim,Gisi,ich
Angelzeit: 16.30--21.30 Uhr
Fangzeit: 18.30--21.00 Uhr
Ort: Grönwohld/Eckernförder Bucht
Windrichtung und Stärke: N bis NO,3-4Bft
Wetter: sonnig,wenig Wolken
Köder: Wattwürmer
Fischart: Dorsch,Wittling
Anzahl: insgesamt 11 Dorsche,2 Wittlinge(23cm,25cm)
Gewicht: k.A.
Länge: Dorsche zwischen 38--50cm
Sonstiges: Wassertemperatur 4grad C,
sternenklarer Himmel,heller Halbmond,Brandung
direkt auf den Strand

meeresdrachen


----------



## BasterHRO

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *18.02.2008
*Ort: *Passagierkai Warnemünde
*Wann: *21:00-03:00 Uhr
*Wer:* Anz und ich
*Köder: *Watti's
*Fänge: *2 kleine Flundern und eine Scholle

Für die Zeit des angeln's eher mager. Naja wie sagt man so schön, dass ist Angeln und nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag.

Ein paar kleine Bilder anbei.

Gruss Baster.


----------



## Tulpe2

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hi,

*Datum: *23.02.2008
*Ort: *Börgerende
*Wann: *16.00-22:30 Uhr
*Wetter:* Wind WSW 5 Böen bis 7
*Wer:* ich
*Köder: *Wattwurm, Seeringelwurm, (Schrimps - das waren die "Nieten" des Tages)
*Fänge: *7x Scholle, 3x um 25 cm (Schwimmen wieder) und 4x knapp über 30 cm

Weiß eigentlich noch jemand wie ein Dorsch in  der Brandung aussieht? #c


----------



## Fishzilla

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Freitag 22.02.2008
*Ort:   Staberhuk*
*Wann:* 17.oo - 3.3o Uhr
*Wer:  Ich und Kollege*
*Rutenanzahl:* 4 Ruten
*Wetter:* Bewölkt bis sternenklar, recht hell
*Wind:* 7 ablandig
*Köder:* Wattis
*Montage, Weite:* Von 70m bis Ende Schnurr
*Fänge:* Ich hatte 4 Dorsche von 40-50 cm. Dann noch 6 kleine, die wieder schwimmen.
Kollege hatte nichts. Keine Platten. 
*Sonstiges**:* 
Zuerst wollten wir nach Dazendorf.
Eine absolute geile Brandung, der Wind kam von West. Da haben wir die Autotüren kaum aufbekommen. Es sollte nach BSH Wind von WSW 7 sein, in Wirklichkeit aber fast West mit locker 8-9, inkl. starker Böen.
Am Strand befanden sich gut 50-60? Surfer, also angeln unmöglich, da ich kein Kescher mit hatte.
Wir sind dann auf Fehmarn nach Staberhuk. Der Wind war dermaßen brutal von hinten, das wir die Bleie in ihren Flug regelrecht  stoppen mussten. Sowas hatte ich bisher noch nie in so einer Form erlebt. Pendelwurf war unmöglich, da das Blei durch den Wind immer in Richtung Werfer drückte.
Zelt/Schirm aufbauen war auch eine Kunst für sich. Sandstürme inklusive, mir tut mein Gesicht immer noch weh. War Peeling von der gröberen Sorte.
Bisserkenung war natürlich für den Hintern, wir haben alle 10 min. Kontrolliert.
Ein Wetter, ganz nach meinen Geschmack. War richtig cool. 
Doch schöner wäre wohl noch Dazendorf gewesen, das wäre Extremangeln.


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Samstag 23.02.2008
*Ort: Fehmarnsund Miramar*
*Wann:* 16.30 - 23.3o Uhr
*Wer: Ich ganz alleine |kopfkrat na ja da waren schon noch ein paar andere Angler:q*
*Rutenanzahl:* 2 Ruten
*Wetter:* Bewölkt teilweise leichter Regen
*Wind:* 5 in Böen bestimmt 7 aus West bis Süd West
*Köder:* Wattis, Kneifer
*Montage, Weite:* Von 50m bis ca. 100m
*Fänge:* endlich wieder ein Dorsch 54cm #6
5 Platten 25,28,29,30,31. 
Zwei mini Platten schwimmen wieder.
*Sonstiges**:* 
bis 19 uhr hatte ich mit extrem viel Kraut zu kämpfen, dann stieg das Wasser so da ich mit Zelt und Dreibein umziehen mußte aber das Kraut war dann wie weggeblasen. Ab ca. 21Uhr war das Wasser wieder rückläufig und das Kraut war wieder da, allerdings nicht mehr so extrem. Die Fänge lagen bis auf die untermaßigen alle in der Krautfreien Zeit.

Gruß von Malte aus Hamburg|wavey:


----------



## Harti

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Samstag 23.02.2008
*Ort: *Kägsdorf
*Wann:* 16.30 - 20.30 Uhr
*Wer: *meine Frau und ich
*Rutenanzahl:* 2 Ruten
*Wetter:* Bewölkt teilweise leichter Nieselregen
*Wind:* um 6 aus WSW
*Köder:* Wattis
*Montage: *2 Haken Weitwurfsystem*
Weite:* von 30m bis was geht, 2 Bisse auf 50m
*Fänge:* 1 Dorsch 40cm :q
*Sonstiges**:* 
bis 19 uhr passierte gar nix, dann 1 Biss versaut und mit dem zweiten den Dorsch verhaftet. Danach wieder gar nix. Der Strand war mit ca. 20 Anglern gut besucht.  

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## sohigh

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *23.02.2008
*Ort:* Fehmarn - Püttsee
*Wann: *15.00-22:30 Uhr
*Wetter:* Wind WSW 5 bis 7, bewoelkt, diesig
*Wer:* mein Bruder und ich
*Köder: *Wattwurm und Seeringelwurm
*Fänge:* 3 Platte, schwimmen alle wieder

Dieses Wochenende haben wir schliessendlich vor dem Wind kapituliert...

MfG, sohigh.


----------



## Nuphar_lutea

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Donnerstag, 21.02.
*Ort: *Bülker Leuchturm
*Wann:* 17.00 - 20.00 Uhr
*Wer: *Ich mit Angelkollegen
*Rutenanzahl:* 3 Ruten
*Wetter:* leichter Nieselregen
*Wind:* um 5 aus WSW
*Köder:* Wattis, Garnelen
*Montage: *2 Haken*
Weite:* von 30m bis was geht
*Fänge:* Nichts, gar nichts
*Sonstiges**: *Wind genau von hinten


----------



## Nuphar_lutea

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*atum:* Freitag, 22.02.
*Ort: Möltenort*
*Wann:* 17.00 
*Wer: *Ich *alleine
Rutenanzahl:* 1
*Wetter:* leichter Nieselregen
*Wind:* um 7 aus WSW
*Köder:* *
Montage: **
Weite:* *
Fänge:* *
Sonstiges**: *Wind genau von vorne, viiieeeel stärker als Wetterbericht vorhersagte. Auswerfen unmöglich, also gar nicht angefangen


----------



## Keule1988

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 25.2
Ortazendorf
Wann:17:30 bis 23.30
Wer: Ich 
Rutenzahl:2
Wetter : Bewölkt
Wind: leicht von der seite 
Köder: Wattis 
Wurfweite: 140-70m
Fänge: 14 Platten zwischen 30 und 47 cm 
Sonstiges: Haben Zeitweise richtig gut gebissen kam kaum zum hinsetzten einige Doubletten ab 21.30 wie abgeschnitten dann nur noch vereinzelt mal was . Haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen hingen alle nur vorne in der lippe ^^


----------



## aalanne

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Dabei seit: 11.2005
Ort: Norderstedt
Beiträge: 13 







*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung* 


*Datum: 28.02.2008*
*Ort: Kiel , Tiessenkai*
*Wann: 14.00 Uhr bis 23.00 Uhr Uhr.*
*Wetter: Trocken und Sternenklar bis Bewölkt .*
*Wind: 3 bis in Böhen ca. 5 aus West .*
*Köder: Wattwürmer und Tunke*
*Montage: je zwei Hakenvorfach *
*Wer : Marianne, Chris und Humpel-Hans ( Sven, nach schwerem Unfall im Herbst so getauft )*
*Wurfweite:vVon plums bis soweit wie wir können *
*Fänge: 2 Dorsche , 39 cm und 45 cm , 4 Wittlinge , 1 Aalmutter *
*und schüß !*



*Sonstiges:Wir waren sehr zeitig ( 14.00 Uhr ) da. Wollten es Nachmittags schon mal auf Hering probieren !! -- Große NULLNUMMER !! *

*(Dazu noch einmal etwas unter Heringe in Kiel !)*

*War nicht so viel Fisch an dem Abend ( ein anderer Angler an der Spitze des Leuchtturmes - der Sprache nach ein Engländer- *
*hatte gegen 22.00 Uhr einen sehr großen Dorsch in seiner Plastiktüte !)*

Dafür ,das Humpelhorst (Sven) endlich mal wieder mit konnte war es ein sehr schöner Abend . 

Gruß M+C+H-H (Sven)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 28.02
Ort:Schönberger Strand, rechts der Seebrücke
Wann:18:30 bis 23:30
Wer: Ich + 1 Kumpel
Rutenzahl:4
Wetter : leicht Bewölkt
Wind: WNW 
Köder: Wattis 
Wurfweite: 70m-100m
Fänge: Ich: 7 maßige Platte + 1 Dorsch, Kumpel 2 Platte (1 x 50 cm)
Sonstiges: Beißzeit nur von 19.30 - 21.30 Uhr


----------



## Nuphar_lutea

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 27.02
 Ort:Leuchtturm Friedrichsort
 Wann:18:00 bis 22:00
 Wer: Ich 
Rutenzahl:2, eine im flacheren Sand, eine Richtung Rinne
 Wetter : meist klar, Wind aus SW  mit 3 
 Köder: Wattis, Lidl-Garnelen
 Wurfweite: 30 - 70 m
 Fänge: 2 Platte von über 30cm, 5 Wittlinge 27-29 cm

Sonstiges: Im flacheren Bereich (Richtung Falkensteiner Strand) nur eine Platte, im Tiefen ständig Bisse vermutlich kleinerer Wittlinge. Des öfteren Seesterne und zweimal ein anständiges Bündel Muscheln (und ich dacht noch beim einholen, das muss der ganz große sein |kopfkrat)

Wittlinge haben auch auf die Garnelen gebissen...


----------



## lumppumper70

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 0503.2008
Ort    : Börgerende/ Campingplatz
Wann:  17h- 21.30h
Wer  : Ich und mein Nachbar( oder Nachtbar???grins)
Rutenzahl : 4
Wetter: trocken, Wind aus NW, auf W drehend. 4-5
Köder: Watties und Seeringel
Wurfweite: ca.90-110m
Fänge: Nachbar: 1 Dorsch, 48cm. Ich: 4 Dorsche,48-50cm.


----------



## aalanne

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*




*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung* 
Dabei seit: 11.2005
Ort: Norderstedt
Beiträge: 13 






*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung* 


*Datum*: 07.03.2008
*Ort:* Kiel , Tiessenkai
*Wann:* 14.00 Uhr bis 23.30 Uhr *.*
*Wetter: *Trocken und Sternenklar bis Bewölkt .
*Wind:* 2 bis in Böhen ca. 4 aus West .
*Köder:* Wattwürmer und Tunke später noch Seeringelwürmer
*Montage:* je zwei Hakenvorfach 
*Wer :* Marianne und Chris
*Wurfweite ::v*von plums bis soweit wie wir können - wie immer !!! - Laß den Fisch doch auch was tun !! #6
*Fänge:* 5 Dorsche , 42 cm bis 57 cm , 7 Wittlinge .

War ein sehr schöner Tag .:q
*Wollten eigentlich Heringe fangen !*#6
Der Kauf von Wattwürmern hat sich aber gelohnt !!:vik::vik::vik::vik: Der Angelkollege aus Pinneberg mit seinem Sohn neben uns hatte auch einen ca. 43 cm Dorsch - nur sein Sohn schwächelte gegen Abend .Seeringelwürmer haben wir von einen Angler aus Köln bekommen .
So ein weiter Weg und keinen Fisch ! SCHADE !!:c 

Gruß M+C


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 08.03.2008
*Ort:* eckernförde..klein waabs
*Wann:* 18.00 Uhr bis 22.30 Uhr *.*
*Wetter: *Trocken und Sternenklar bis Bewölkt .
*Wind:* 3 seitlich auflandig
*Köder:* Wattwürmer
*Montage:* je zwei Hakenvorfach 
*Wer :* ich und vaddern der aber nicht angelt
*Wurfweite:* 80-130m 
*Fänge:* 2 Dorsche (schwimmen wieder), 1 aalmutti (schwimmt wieder) und 3 Butt (schwimmen nicht mehr) 28,42,47
*Sonstiges:* hatte bestimmt so ca. 5 ganz kurze aber heftige bisse konnte sie leider nicht verwerten weil sie so schnell kamen aber auch wieder so schnell weg waren das ich es nicht mal bis zur angel schaffte.hab mich daraufhin an die angel gestellt aber aber auch dann konnt ich so einen biss nicht verwerten.tippe auf kleine wittlinge (wenn es welche waren bin ich glücklich das sie den watti nicht richtig nahmen):q


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 08.03.2008
*Ort:* Bliesdorf 
*Wann:* 18.00 Uhr bis 23.30 Uhr *.*
*Wetter: *Trocken und Sternenklar bis Bewölkt .
*Wind:* 3 aus Süd
*Köder:* Wattwürmer
*Montage:* einfach Haken
*Wer :* ich, Sebastian mein Sohn und Monti
*Wurfweite:* 80-soweit es geht
*Fänge:* ich 2 Platten, Seabastian 1 Dorsche (39 cm) 6 Platten alle 26 cm, Monti 2 Platten
*Sonstiges:* wir hatten einige  heftige bisse konnte sie aber leider nicht verwerten, 2 Dorsche stiegen kurz vor dem Landen wieder aus


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 08.03.2008
*Ort:* Nähe vom Leuchtturm einfahrt Fehmarnsund
*Wann:* 17.00 Uhr bis 23.30 Uhr *.*
*Wetter: *Trocken und Sternenklar bis Bewölkt .
*Wind:* 2-3 aus Südwest
*Köder:* Wattwürmer, Seeringelwurm
*Montage:* einfach Haken
*Wer :* Freund und Ich
*Wurfweite:* Egal haben überall gebissen.
*Fänge:* 50 Platten:vik: Freund 20 (5 schwimmen wieder), ich 30 (8 schwimmen wieder) Größte den abend 39; sonst so 30-34 cm
*Sonstiges:* Bis 19 Uhr ging garnichts und danach bis 21 Uhr Powerfishing. Wir saßen bis 21 Uhr keine Min auf unseren Stühlen, da man wie son Esel hin zur Rute Fisch reinholen versorgen neu beködern rauswerfen andere Rute reinholen usw. Ich hatte den abend sage und schreibe 8 doubletten:l. Das war angeln wie von einem anderen Stern. 

Ab 21 Uhr waren Bisse nur noch so im 5-10 Min Takt:q. Um 23 Uhr war dann ende im Gelände mit den Bissen

Wir hatten teilweise Zeiten, wo an allen 4 Ruten Fisch war, so dass es schon in Arbeit ausgeartet ist.

Ich glaube sowas kann man als Sternstunde bezeichnen.#6


----------



## aalanne

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

auch wenn ich es auf dieser Seite ohne eigenen Fangbericht eigentlich nicht schreiben darf !!!
*Wir möchten dir zu deinem Fang recht herzlich gratulieren !!#6#6#6*

*Wir hatten vor 2 Jahren mal so einen Tag auf Als(DK).*
In 1,5 Stunden biss es wie Hölle - Plattfisch bis 50 cm .

*Solche "STERNSTUNDEN" sind es doch, die uns Hoffnung machen, und uns bei jedem Wetter ans Wasser ziehen !!*

*ANGELN IST GEIL !!:m:m*

Wir können ahnen wie du dich jetzt fühlst ---

:vik:*JA; ICH BIN DER KÖNIG DER OSTSEE !!!:vik:*

*So ungefähr . *
*Allen wünschen wir auch solche "Sternstunden "#6#6*
*Petri Heil M + C|wavey:*

( Ich hoffe Jörg unser Board - Moderator hat für
diesen Eintrag Verständnis !)|kopfkrat|wavey:|kopfkrat

Jepp hab ich, darum lass ich das ausnahmsweise stehen und schließe mich den Glückwünschen an.  :m


----------



## Fishzilla

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Samstag 15.03.2008
*Ort: Dazendorf*
*Wann:* 15.oo - 4.00 Uhr
*Wer:  Ich und Kollege*
*Rutenanzahl:* 4 Ruten
*Wetter:* Bewölkt aber dennoch recht hell.
*Wind:* Zuerst aus grobe Richtung West mit 2, dann drehend OS 2 immer mehr aus dem Rücken.
*Köder:* Wattis
*Montage, Weite:* Von 40m bis Ende Horizont
*Fänge:* Ich hatte 1 Dorsch von 45 cm. Dann noch 1 kleine Platte, schwimmt wieder.
Kollege hatte eine gute Platte, die gleich bei mir in der Pfanne weiter schwimmt. 
*Sonstiges**:* 
Strand war voll mit Anglern. War ein Angelverein, glaube aus Segeberg da.
Die haben die besten Abschnitte für ihre Sektoren belegt. Grob geschätzt, denke ich mal, das so insgesamt ca. 100-120 Angler am Strand waren.
War manchmal echt bezeichnend, wie manche Angler auswerfen. Da hätten sie sich auch das Spritgeld sparen können. Werfen 30m aus und latschen 20m bei geschlossenen Rollenbügel den Strand zum Rutenhalter hoch.
Bei unseren Angelnachbarn sah es auch sehr mau aus. Die hatten uns erzählt, das der Fischer bei ihrer Ankunft vor ihrer Nase Netzte ausgebracht hatten.
Da war mir schon klar, das es eine Nullnummer wird, war aber auch zu faul, um noch woanders hinzudüsen.
Auf dem Wasser konnte ich noch recht viele Troller ausmachen.

Das wars.


----------



## DerSoppl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Samstag 15.03.2008
*Ort: *Dänisch Nienhof / Eckernförder Bucht
*Wann:* 17:30 - 0:30
*Wer: *Ich
*Rutenanzahl:* 2 Ruten
*Wetter:* Bewölkt, ebenfalls dennoch recht hell.
*Wind:* Kaum Wind, später leichte Briese auflandig
*Köder:* Kneifer, Wattis
*Montage, Weite:* 40m bis soweit wie ging
*Fänge:* 2 Platte 
*Sonstiges: *alle Bisse vor 22:00, mehrere heftige, aber kurze Bisse leider nicht verwerten können.
Außerdem war ein kilometerlanges Stellnetz einmal vor die gesamte Küstenlinie gestellt. Eingeholt wurd es, als meine Köder grade alle weg waren... Murphy lässt grüßen.
War aber alles in allem schön entspannender Abend, wegen Flaute - nur zum Angeln rel. schlechte Bedingungen


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum18.3.08
wo? Teichhof Fehmarn
Köder Wattis
Weite: 1Sandbank ca.40m
2 Sandbank 100-120 m
Wind Stark-Stürmisch Nord/West
nach ca. 4Std ohne Biss oder Köderverlust abgebrochen:c:c
ab nach Marinleuchte 
Zwischen Mole und Mauer
2 Platten eine Schwimmt wieder
Dieverse Aalmuttern Schwimmen alle
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## FelixSch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*ienstag, 25.03.2008
*Ort*: Westermarkelsdorf
*Wetter*: bedeckt, um den Nullpunkt, später Schnee
*Wind*: Westlich, ziemlich stramm
*Angelzeit*: 21-24h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach*oppelhaken, etwa 120 cm, nach unten geclipt, Mundschnüre etwa 30 cm
und Doppelhacken in der Mitte geclipt, auch etwa 120 cm, Mundschnüre ca 40 und 60 cm
*Wurfweiten*: von Plumps bis frag mich mal (70m?)
*Wer: *ich 
*Fang*: ein Dorsch, 61 cm

Sonstiges: War schon ziemlich heftiger Wind, leider auch anders als gedacht von der Seite und Brandung war ziemlich viel. Der Fisch biss etwa um 22h. Bisse auf das zweite Vorfach. Daran eine rote LilCorky. Im Magen hatte der Dorsch vier Krabben. Wie auch die, die wir am Freitag vom Kutter gefangen haben.
Die Rückfahrt war dann die Hölle, durch irres Schneetreiben über eine total zugeschneite Autobahn... Aber es hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Hi Leutz

Datum*:Mitwoch,den 26.3.08
*Ort*: Heidkate,Deichterrassen
*Wetter*: Sonne, 0°
*Wind*: Nord-Nordwest
*Angelzeit*: 17:00-20:30
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Vorfach*:Cascade- Ein-Haken-Nachläufer
*Wurfweiten*: 100m ungefähr
*Fang*:NIX.............;+

Obwohl beste Brandung,war nix aber auch garnix los.#c

Bin dann noch in den Kieler-Hafen gefahren(Satorikai) und habe noch 2 Dorsche über 40cm verhaften können

gruß degl


----------



## Micky

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Freitag 28.03.2008
*Ort: *Weißenhaus
*Wann:* 18.00 - 21.00 Uhr
*Wer:* Timmy und ich
*Rutenanzahl:* 4 Ruten
*Wetter:* klarer Himmel, recht "warm".
*Wind:* ablandig (Südost), gefühlte 2-3
*Köder:* Wattis + Ringler + Salzis
*Montage, Weite:* 2-Haken-Montage, 1-Haken-Montage, 60 - 140m
*Fänge:* 1 Kliesche (35cm)

Insgesamt hatten wir (ich) 3 Bisse. Die Kliesche war wohl auch eher ein Zufallsprodukt, denn gesehen haben wir den Biss trotz Stippe nicht.
Neben uns haben auch zwei Angler ihr Glück versucht, die haben aber schon um 20.30h abgebrochen, war nix zu holen.


----------



## Redbully

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Samstag 29.03.2008
*Ort: *Rosenfelde
*Wann:* 17:30 - 00:30 Uhr
*Wer:* Kollege und ich
*Rutenanzahl:* 4 Ruten
*Wetter:* klarer Himmel.
*Wind:* Süd - Süd-West
*Köder:* Wattwürmer
*Montage, Weite:* 1-Haken+2-Haken, von unterhandwurf bis volle pulle
*Fänge:* Ich = 3 Dorsche(schwimmen aber wieder)
           Kollege = 5 Platte

Bei mir hat es ab eintretten der Dunkelheit kein Zupfer mehr gegeben.
Und die Plattenbisse waren kaum zu sehen.


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Samstag 29.03.2008
*Ort: *Fehmarn/Wulfen
*Wann:* 17.00 - 23.00 Uhr
*Wer:* Junior und ich
*Rutenanzahl:* 2,5 Ruten
*Wetter:* klarer Himmel, mild
*Wind:* West bis Südwest anfang 4-5 später auf West drehend 2
*Köder:* Wattis + Ringler
*Fänge:* 3 Flundern (25,28,36) 1 Kliesche (32)

Alle bisse erst nach 21 Uhr. Nicht besonders viel Fisch aber insbesondere für meinen Junior tolles Angeln aufgrund des Wetters.

Gruß aus Hamburg
Vincent und Malte


----------



## lumppumper70

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 26.03.2008
Ort: Seebrücke Heiligendamm
Wann: ca 16.30- 22.00uhr
Wer: Ich
Rutenanzahl: 2
Wetter: Scneeschauer, ab ca. 18.00Uhr trocken
Wind: WNW 5-6, später drehend auf N, bis 2
Köder: Wattis
Fänge: 1 Scholle(ne echte!) 28cm, 2 Dorsche,40,49cm

alle Fänge ab 19.00Uhr, sporadisch bis 21.00Uhr, dann war nix mehr...schade, eigentlich top-Bedingungen...


----------



## Lenger06

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 28.03.08
Ort: Belitz Werft / Fehmarn
Wann: 16.30-23.00 Uhr
Wer: Ich und Kumpel
Rutenanzahl: Ich 2,Kumpel 2
Wetter: kalt, um den Gefrierpunkt
Wind:SW 3-4
Köder: Seeringler u.Wattis
Fänge: Ich 4 Flundern (42,35,27,26),Kumpel 2 Flundern (36,27) u. 1 Dorsch (46)

Alle Bisse erst ab der Dämmerung, vorher nur miniplatten


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Freitag 28.03.2008
*Ort: *Hubertsberg
*Wann:* 19:15-24:00 Uhr
*Wer:* Kollege und ich
*Rutenanzahl:* 4 Ruten (2 Ruten Pro Person)
*Wetter:* Bewölkt, etwas vernebelt, aber recht hell.
*Wind:* Ententeich SO
*Köder:* Wattwürmer
*Montage, Weite:* 1-Haken+2-Haken, 150m +
*Fänge:* Ich = Platte 4, Dorsch 4, Kollege = nichts, es hat an Wurfweite gefehlt
*Länge:* Platte 27. 27, 42, 44cm Dorsch 39, 46, 51, 56cm






_________________


----------



## Brandungsfutzi1

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 26.03.08
Wo: Sund
Wind : West 4- 5
Wurfweiten : so weit es ging
Systeme: Doppelhaken
Fang : 12 Butt, 3 Dorsche


Gruß
Volker


----------



## Frango

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hei,
Freitag, 28.03., von 18.00 - 23.30 Uhr, Rerik, Teufelsschlucht,
drei Schollen und drei Aalmuttern!
Habe mit dem letzten Reinholen meine Montage, die ich aufgrund eines Knotens in der Schlagschnur vier Stunden zuvor komplett verlor wieder drangehabt, mit Haken, Perlen, Blei und einer Aalmutter am Geschirr...#6
Sachen gibts..
Beste Grüße
Frango


----------



## Bambusangler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 29.03.08 18:00 Uhr - 21:00 Uhr
Wo: Datzendorf
Wind : W 4-5, später nachlassend SW 3
Wurfweiten : 70 - 110 m
Systeme: Doppelhaken
Fang : 2 Butt (28, schwimmt, 38), 1 Dorsch (55, schwimmt)
Köder: Wattis

Anfangs frühlingshafte Temperaturen, später winterliche Frische bei 2 Grad und sternenklarem Himmel - kein Mond.
Bisse extrem vorsichtig -  auch der Dorsch -  aber auch nur auf mindestens 2 Wattis pro Haken.

Strand war extrem gut besucht, aber wenige Fänge (relativ viele Angler mit Süsswassergerät, denen die notwendige Weite fehlte)

Gruß

Bambusangler


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 5.4.08
Wo: Hohenhain
Wer: ich und 89 andere
Wind: Null, kam einmal auf aber nur für ne halbe stunde
Köder: Wattis und Kneifer
Weite: ALLES 40-140m....
Fänge: 1 Butt (28) und 1 Wittling (27)
Sonstiges: Wir waren 90 leute (eckernförder brandungscup) in 2 sektoren (Hohenhain und Dänisch Nienhof) und in meinem sektor (Hohenhain) wurde auf 45 leuten nicht ein einziger DORSCH gefangen. Bisse alle verwertet (2) aber ein absolutes trauerspiel:r#q:c#d|uhoh::v.
größter dorsch 48, größter butt 43 insgesamt deutlich mehr butt als dorsch vielleicht auch mehr als wittling.


----------



## lumppumper70

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 04.04.
Ort: Börgerende/ höhe Turm
Wer: Ich und etwa 5 weitere Angler
Wind: SW 2-3
Köder: Wattis und Seeringel
Fänge: nix nüscht schneider 
 auch`n absolutes Trauerspiel wie bei LutzLutz, Fisch steht wohl momentan sehr weit draußen...


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moinb Moin

Datum: 05.04.08
Wo: Fehmarn/Fehmarnsund direkt am Parkplatz
Wer: ich
Wind: Null, mann konnte selbst kleinste zupfer gut erkennen
Köder: Wattis und Kneifer
Weite: 50 bis .....keine Ahnung
Fänge: :m15 maßige Flundern 25-36cm (die meisten um 30cm), 5 kleine Flundern die wieder schwimmen, 1 Dorsch 45cm, 1 Dorsch ca. 30 schwimmt wieder
Sonstiges: Der Strand war voll. Aufgrund des windes hatte ich mich eigentlich auf einen beschaulichen Abend am Meer eingestellt und mit einer Nullnummer gerechnet -  so kann man sich täuschen. Alles in allem ein wirklich gelungener Abend.
|wavey:
Gruß aus Hamburg
Malte


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin*


*Datum*:Freitag 11.04.2008
*Ort*: Bliesdorf
*Wetter*: bewölkt, dauer Regen
*Wind*: ost bis südost schwach aber noch eine top Brandung
*Angelzeit*: 19:30-24 Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis, Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: von 40 bis vielleicht knapp 100
*Wer: *ich und mein junior
*Rutenzahl:* 2,5
*Fänge*: 4 Dorsche  43,43,44,45, 1 Wittling 27,
1 Flunder 27 

Sonstiges: top Brandung bei fast null wind, 
habe ich so noch nicht erlebt! ;+
War wohl die richtige Entscheidung Gestern schon loszuziehen (Mein Junior sah das zeitweilig zwar anders. :c) 
Als wir zum Auto zurück sind war der vordere Starndabschnitt so stark überschwemmt das wir durch knöcheltiefes Wasser mußten.
War auch für meinen Junior ein spannender Abend.

Gruß aus Hamburg #h
Malte


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

#h

*Datum*:Samstag, 12.04.2008
*Ort*: Altenteil / Fehmarn
*Wetter*: Sonne,bewölkt, kurze Regendusche, abends trocken
*Wind*: west schwach 
*Angelzeit*: 17:00 - 23:00 Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*: von 40 bis alles was geht....
*Wer: *ich und mein Sohn (Sebastian)
*Rutenzahl:* jeder 2
*Fänge*: 5 Platten (41,36,36,31,31)

Sonstiges: mein Sohn hatte die Größte, ich nur eine von 36 cm und diese auch noch voller Geschwüre und sonstige ecklige Absonderungen.....

Gruß aus HH


----------



## dmoppel

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

:c
Datum:Samstag, 12.04.08
Wo: Kaegnaes
Wetter: von allem was
Wind: West schwach
Angelzeit:16-23 Uhr
Köder: Wattis und Kneifer
Wurfweite: alles probiert
Wer: 5 Leute 11 Ruten
Fänge: 4 Platten davon 1 maßig #d, 3 kleiner als eine Hand,
zum Glück nur eben gehakt. #6
Fazit: dieses trauerspiel wurde nur durch einen tollen 
Sonnenuntergang und super viel Spass mit den Leuten erträglich!
Und ich habe die Angelstelle ausgesucht. #q

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Lennart H.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Samstag, 12.04.2008
*Ort*: Zwischen Hohenfelde und Hubertsberg
*Wetter*: Sonne,bewölkt, kurzer Schauer, abends trocken
*Wind*: west schwach 
*Angelzeit*: 19:00 - 3:00 Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*: 80-110m
*Wer: *ich und ein Kollege (Stefan6)
*Rutenzahl:* jeder 2
*Vorfach*:Cascade- Ein-Haken-Nachläufer
*Fänge*: Ich = 10 Platten (30-47cm) 3 kleine wieder zurück.
4 Dorsche (39,40,49,59cm) ein kleiner zurück.
Kollege = 3 Platten zum mitnehmen.


----------



## Dorschoffi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 12.04.2008
Ort: Bliesdorf
Wetter:alles von sonnig bis bewölkt
Wind:westlich, kaum spürbar
Angelzeit:ca. 16-24 Uhr
Köder: Watt-und Seeringler
Wurfweiten: 40-100m
Wer: Ich und zwei Kumpels
Vorfach: 1-Haken Nachläufer und 2-Haken Cascade
Fänge: jede Menge Platten, bei mir etwa 15 Stück, 7 zum mitnehmen der Rest ging zurück, waren auch größtenteils nur vorne gehakt, 1 Dorsch untermaßig, meine 2 Kumpels auch etlich Platten und einen maßigen Dorsch

Schöner Angeltag mit genügend Fisch


----------



## lthammer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Freitag, 18.04.2008
*Ort*: Wiedort(Graal-Müritz)
*Wetter*: Sonne,bewölkt
*Wind*: NO erst mäßig, dann schwach bis null 
*Angelzeit*: 17:30 - 23:00 Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*: 50-100m
*Wer: *2 Kollegen und ich
*Rutenzahl:* jeder 2
*Vorfach*:alles mögliche (wishbone; Holstein usw)
*Fänge*:ca 10 Platte davon 5 zwischen 30 - 35cm; Rest schwimmt wieder
  5 Dorsche (2mal um die 40, 1mal 49) Rest zu klein

war herrliches wetter und ein schöner abend


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin, - kurzer Bericht von Gestern Abend*

*Datum*:Freitag, 18.04.2008
*Ort*: Bliesdorf
*Wetter:* Sonne, wolkenlos, aufgrund des Mondes Tag hell
*Wind:* ost 3-4 später etwas schwächer 
*Angelzeit:* 19:30 - 1:00 Uhr
*Köder:* Wattis (wo waren meine Kneifer?;+)
*Wurfweiten:* 60-100m
*Wer:* ich 
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach:* diverse, überwiegend 1 Haken
*Fänge:* 2 Platte(25/27), 7 Dorsche :m(50/45/48/41/49/ 2 x um die 30 schwimmen wieder)
*Sonstiges:* Der 50er Dorsch bis ca. 15 min nach dem ersten Auswerfen:vik:, so könnte jeder Angeltag beginnen.

*Gruß aus Hamburg |wavey:*
*Malte*


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Freitag, 18.04.2008
*Ort*: Dahme (beim Einlauf)
*Wetter*: Sonne,wolkenlos
*Wind*: Ost, Stärke 4
*Angelzeit*: 17:00 - 00:00 Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*: von 40 bis alles was geht....
*Wer: *ich und Monti 
*Rutenzahl:* jeder 2
*Fänge*: ich 6 Platten (38 - 29cm), 3 Dorsche ( 50,47,39cm)
           Monti 2 Platten (30-28cm) 4 Dorsche ( 57,50,48,48) 

Sonstiges: der erste Biß um 17:30 (der 57er) danach ging es erst um 20:30 bis 22:30 los.Danach mehrere sehr vorsichtige Bisse die uns leider wieder ausstiegen. Mit grillen und ein paar Bier ein sehr schöner Angelabend

|wavey: Gruß aus HH


----------



## kanud

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Samstag, 19.04.2008
*Ort*: Nonnewitz\Rügen*
Wetter*: Sonne, keine Wolken,nachts Vollmond:v
*Wind*: Ost 4-5
*Angelzeit*: 15:00 - 0:00 Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis, Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: 70-100m
*Wer: *ich 
*Rutenzahl:* 3
*Vorfach*: zwei-Haken-Nachläufer
*Fänge*:20 Platte und 1 Dorsch, 14 Platten von 25-37cm der rest schwimmt wieder. Dorsch 52cm


grüße von der insel usedom


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 19.4.08
Wo:ich weissenhäuser strand, dazendorf und gilhus
Wind: 4 ost...fast auflandig
Köder: Wattis und sandwürmer
Distanz: 50-110m 
Wer: ich, vaddern,kollege und 125 andere
Fänge: ich 4 butt (27,30,41,41),vaddern 5 untermaßige 1 maßigen butt (20-24) und (30) und kollege 1 butt (30)
Sonstiges: es war der exori cup. 5 sektoren je 25 leute. insgesamt 224 fische aber zu 95% nur butt. fast keine dorsche und ich glaube kein einziger wittling oder sonstiges! größter dorsch 58 größter butt 48. in meinem sektor 37 fische bester sektor 60 fische (ostermade). bin 3 er geworden in meinem sektor. insgesamt 13 und unsere mannschaft wurde 8er.


----------



## Koschi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: Freitag 18.04.2008
Ort: Weissenhaus
Wetter: sonnig
Wind: ONO 3-4
Angelzeit: 16:30-24 Uhr
Köder: Watt- und Seeringelwürmer
Wurfweiten: kurz und lang
Wer: McMc, O.Michaelis und Koschi
Fänge: 8 Butt, 1 Dorsch

Alles nur im Dunkeln, z.T. sehr spät. 
PS: *heul* Wir wollten nach Dahme (oder Rosenfelde) und uns wurde das ausgeredet, weil da gar nichts gehen sollte, und nun lese ich oben, das da Dorsche gingen!!!! #q


----------



## Micky

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: Freitag 22.04.2008
Ort: Weissenhaus
Wetter: sonnig
Wind: ONO 5 (seitenwind)
Angelzeit: 18.00 - 19.00Uhr
Köder: erst Salzwürmer dann GULP
Montage: 1-Haken Vorfach
Wurfweiten: laaaaaaaang (so weit es eben ging)
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Fänge: 
ich: 1 Butt - 38cm (*AUF GULP GEBISSEN*) 
Kollege: NULL

Mussten leider um 19.00 Uhr abbrechen, weil mein Kumpel ein dickes Auge bekommen hat (Sandkörner reingeweht). Krankenhaus Oldenburg war das zu heikel da was zu machen, also ab nach Lübeck in die UNIKLINIK... mit anschl. Abendbrot bei BURGER KING !!!


----------



## Der Goldaal

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*




*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung* 
*Datum*:Freitag, 25.04.2008
*Ort*: Weißenhaus*
Wetter*: Sonne und viele Sterne

*Wind*: WAS ???
*Angelzeit*: 18:00 - 1:30 Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*: 60-120m
*Wer: Kumpel + *ich 
*Rutenzahl:* insgesamt 6
*Vorfach*: Geheim 
*Fänge*:14 Platte 2 bei 20 der Rest zwischen 25 und 35 cm  Dorsch : Was ist das denn fürn Fisch

*Bermerkung:*_ Also bis 22:45 hatten wir erst 3 Fische und dachten schon ans einpacken, als dann etwas Wind aus Richtung Westen kam, fing es etwa für 1,5 Stunden gut an zu beißen._


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,*
*so ich mach dann mal weiter mit meinem Bericht vom "Teichangeln"* (mit Brandung hatte das ja wohl nichts zu tun!#c)
*Wann:* 25.04.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 20:30-24:30
*Ort*: Wulfen*
Wetter*: Sonne und viele Sterne (jo das passt)
*Wind*: WAS ??? Gabs bei mir auch nicht!!
*Köder*: Wattis und Kneifer (gefangen nur auf Wattis)
*Wurfweiten*: 60-100m
*Wer: *Ich und mein Sohnemann 
*Rutenzahl:* insgesamt 2,5
*Vorfach*: 1 Haken nachläufer und Wishbone 
*Fänge*:1 Platte 27, 3 Dorsche 40/40/44#6

*Bermerkung:*_ Also wegen des Windes hatte ich mich eher auf ne Nullnummer oder höchstens ein paar Platten eingestellt und war somit vom Ergebnis mehr als begeistert. Alle Fische nur sehr knapp gehakt - hatten noch einige Bisse die wir nicht verwndeln konnten oder sich kurz vorm Ufer verabschiedet haben. Alles in allem ein wirklich schöner Abend in der Brandung_
_Gruß aus Hamburg _
_#h_
_Malte_


----------



## Lennart H.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Samstag, 26.04.2008
*Ort*: Zwischen Hohenfelde und Hubertsberg
*Wetter*: Sonne,bewölkt,trocken
*Wind*: 0 
*Angelzeit*: 20:00 - 3:00 Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis. Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: 60-110m
*Wer: *ich und ein Kollege (Stefan6)
*Rutenzahl:* jeder 2
*Vorfach*:Cascade- Ein-Haken-Nachläufer
*Fänge*: Ich = 7 Platten 25/28/29/29/30/32/40 4 kleine wieder zurück. 1 Dorsch 48
Kollege = 4 Platten 25/28/34/44

*Bermerkung: *Auf Kneifer ging garnichts, alle Fische haben wirklich sehr vorsichtig gebissen.


----------



## DerSoppl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 25.4.08
Angelzeit:19.00- 02.00 Uhr
Fangzeit: ca21.00 - 1.00 Uhr
Ort: Dänisch-Nienhof
Wind: relativ schwach aus West (leicht nördlich)
Wetter: erst sonnig, nachts klar 
Köder: Wattis / Kneifer (Fänge allesamt auf Wattis)
Fischart: Dorsch, Flunder, Wittling
Anzahl:3,3,12
Länge: Dorsche 38-45, Flunder 25, Wittlinge um 20-28 cm


----------



## DerSoppl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 26.4.08
Angelzeit:19.00- 1.30 Uhr
Fangzeit: ca22.00 - 0.00 Uhr
Ort: Dänisch-Nienhof
Wind: Windstill
Wetter: Klar, später trübe
Köder: Wattis / Kneifer (Fänge allesamt auf Wattis)
Fischart: Dorsch, Flunder, Wittling
Anzahl:1,2,2
Länge: Dorsch 39, Flunder k.a. - beide so klein, dass ich sie gleich wieder entlassen hab, Wittlinge 25, 27 cm


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,*
*hatte noch ein paar Würmer von Freitag über die dringend weg mussten*
*Wann:* 27.04.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 19:30-22:00
*Ort*: Bliesdorf*
Wetter*: bewölkt aber angenehm warm
*Wind*: totale Flaute, spiegelglatte See
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*: 40-90m
*Wer: *Ich
*Rutenzahl:*  2
*Vorfach*: 1 Haken nachläufer und Wishbone 
*Fänge*:1 Platte 26, 1 Platte und ein Dorsch von ca. 20cm die wieder schwimmen.

*Bermerkung:*_ Welch herrlich ruhiger und beschaulicher Wochenausklang. Ich habe meinen Abendkaffee am Meer genossen._
_Ein wenig mehr Fisch beim nächsten mal währe natürlich trotzdem wünschenswert. _

_Gruß aus Hamburg _
_#h_
_Malte_


----------



## Brandungszweibein

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Mahlzeit...

* Wann:* 02.05.08
* Wo:* Schönhagen
* Uhrzeit:* 19.00 Uhr - 1.00 Uhr
* Ort:* Schönhagen
* Wetter:* klar
* Wind:* absolut Ententeich
* Köder:* Wattis
* Weite:* 50-100m
* Rutenzahl:* 2
* Vorfach:* 2 Haken "Holsteiner", 1 Haken Standard
* Fisch: *3 Dorsche (45, 38, 25), 1 Butt (28)
                  25er Leo schwimmt wieder

Ansonsten: netter Abend, aber vielzuviele Mefo-angler... der ganze Strand war voll ... haben dreimal über meine Leinen geworfen |gr:

naja...


----------



## Der Goldaal

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*




*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung* 
*Datum*:Samstag, 02.05.2008
*Ort*: Dahme*
Wetter*: Sonne und noch mehr  Sterne als beim letzen MAL

*Wind*: Hä ??? Was ist denn das???
*Angelzeit*: 19:00 - 0:30 Uhr so ca.
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*: 60-120m
*Wer: 2 Kumpel + *ich 
*Rutenzahl:* insgesamt 9
*Vorfach*: Alles mögliche
*Fänge*:8 Plattfisch und 3 Dorsch (ja es gibt sie noch)

*Bermerkung:*_ keine weiteren Bisse.Platten zwischen 22 und  35. Dorsche bei 38 bis 45. Der Größte leider krank (Geschwür am Kopf). Ja das war wohl das Angeln, welches die Brandungssaison 2007/2008 beendet hat. Wahrscheinlich. Hoffentlich gibts dann bal wieder Dorsche. Nur Platten angeln ist zu unspektakulär. Das ist wie Bayern und die Bundesliga._


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*onnerstag, 08.05.2008
*Ort*: Bliesdorf
*Wetter*: Sonne,wolkenlos,Sternenklar
*Wind*: Ost, Stärke 1-2
*Angelzeit*: 20:00 - 23:00 Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*: von 40 bis alles was geht....
*Wer: *ich und Sohn
*Rutenzahl:* jeder 2
*Fänge*: ich 1 Platte(27cm)
Sohn 1 Platte (25cm) schwimmt wieder

Sonstiges: Am Anfang zwei sehr vorsichtige Bisse die meinem Sohn leider wieder ausstiegen. 

|wavey: Gruß aus HH


----------



## Diddipo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

In der Zeit von 26.04.-04.05.08 war ich auf Fehmarn.
In dieser Zeit liefen auch Hornhechte sehr gut am Strand von Gammendorf.


----------



## lthammer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Freitag,09.05.2008
*Ort*: Elmenhorst (Rostock)
*Wetter*: Sonne
*Wind*: null 
*Angelzeit*: 17:30 - 24:00 Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis, Tobse
*Wurfweiten*: 50-100m
*Wer: *Kollege und ich
*Rutenzahl:* jeder 2
*Vorfach*: alles mögliche 
*Fänge*:2 Aalmuttern, 8 Wittlinge- alles viel zu klein

war viel zu viel kraut. der ganze strand voller meerforellen-angler.
bis 22.30 uhr ging gar nichts


----------



## Topic

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:11.Mai 2008
*Ort*:Schwansee
*Wetter*:sehr schön viel Sonne
*Wind*:Sowas gab es nicht.
*Angelzeit*:22.00Uhr bis 00.30
*Köder*:Wattwürmer
*Wurfweiten*:ich hab die Spulen noch nie so leer gesehen,150m und weiter.Mit der Watthose rein auf die erste Sandbank und von da ausgeworfen.
*Wer: *Mein Vater und ich haben geangelt meine Mutter und mein kleiner Bruder haben zugeguckt.
*Rutenzahl:* 4
*Vorfach*: Verschiede Weitwurfvorfächer mit unterschiedlich langen Mundschnüren.
*Fänge*:2 Schollen 29cm und 31cm,viele Fische verloren 1 Hornhecht ca. 20m vor dem Ufer bei den anderen weiß ich nicht 100% was das war aber hat sehr gut gekämpft deswegen denke ich Dorsch.

*Bemerkungen*:Sehr viel Kraut und deswegen auch die viele Fische verloren.Hat gut gebissen aber durch das Kraut kamen die Anschläge teilweise nicht durch.


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Moin
am 11.5,08
wo Staberhuk
von 21-24 Uhr
ein biss 1 Dorsch ca45cm
Konnte mit meinem Bruder entlich mal wieder gut Reden Flasch Bier u.s.w

Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## kanud

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Samstag,03.05.2008
*Ort*: Nonnewitz\Rügen
*Wetter*: Sonne...viel Sonne:v
*Wind*: 2-3 NW
*Angelzeit*: 14.00 - 2:00 Uhr
*Köder*: jeder 100 Wattis, 150g Knieper
*Wurfweiten*: 50-100m
*Wer: *der Brassenangler und ich
*Rutenzahl:* jeder 3
*Vorfach*:Standart Nachläufer, Wishbone Nachläufer:m,Buttvorfach
*Fänge*:Ba: 22 Platte , ich 15 Platte alle Platten um die 30cm, und unmengen von untermaßigen sind wieder baden gegangen, hat die ganze nacht gebissen, andauernd doubletten:q, sowas hab ich noch nich erlebt.......:vik:


----------



## Strandfan

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 21.06.2008
Angelzeit: 19 bis 2 Uhr
Fangzeit: gibt keine 
Ort: Rerik
Windrichtung und Stärke: erst NW 3 später SO 0
Wetter: Sonne ca. 18 Grad
Köder: Wattis und Tinte
Fischart: Gab auch keine .... 
Anzahl: 0
Gewicht:0
Länge:0
Link zum Bericht: 
Link zum Bild:
Sonstiges: Denke das wird vorerst der letzte Trip in die Brandung gewesen sein. Das wasser wird teilweise schon zu warm. gestern konnte man locker ein Fußbad im Ostseewasser wagen. war sehr angenehm.


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,*
*so ich starte hier mal die Herbst Saison. Bin gestern, gemeinsam mit meinem Sohn in die Saison gestartet nachdem ich mich die letzten Wochenenden schon deutlich bremsen musste. Begonnen haben wir in Sütel. Nach einigen Würfen mussten wir leider wegen des vielen Seegrases den Standort wechseln, und sind dann nach Fehmarn an den Sund.*
*Wann:* 13.09.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 18:00-1:30
*Ort*: Fehmarn/Fehmarnsund
*Wetter*: teilweise bewölkt meist klar, Vollmond?
*Wind*: anfangs gut 4 aus Ost später abnehmend
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: gut 100m
*Wer: *Ich / Mein Junior
*Rutenzahl:* 3
*Vorfach*: Diverse 
*Fänge*:Mein Junior seinen ersten Brandungsdorsch 45cm:vik:
Ich 6 maßige Dorsche 42/47/58/54/57/63#6, einen Dorsch von 37cm mit dem wir eine Verabredung fürs nächste Jahr haben und eine Flunder von gerademal 25cm

*Bermerkung:*_ Welch herrliches Gefühl wieder in der Brandung zu stehen und sich den Wind um die Ohren pusten zu lassen._
_Ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet das mir der Saisonstart in meine zweite Brandungssaison gleich einen persönlichen Rekordfisch beschehrt. _

Eigentlich wollte ich hier jetzt ein paar Fotos reinsetzen, habe aber leider keine Ahnung wie das Funktioniert.|kopfkrat
Hat da mal einer nen Tip?|bla:











_Gruß aus Hamburg _
_#h_
_Malte_


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 13.09.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 21:00-21:30
*Ort*: Pelzerhaken
*Wetter*: fast Vollmond
*Wind*: 3-4
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: von Nah bis alles was geht
*Wer: *Ich 
*Rutenzahl:* 2

*Fänge*: 2 Dorsche 53 / 59 cm; 2 x Palttfisch beide um die 30 cm

Der Abend hatt wie oben beschrieben wirklich gut gestartet nur habe ich nach einer halben Stunden meine Kopflampe verlohren und konnte somit einpacken/ Schade !!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Rich.65

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 16.09.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 18:00-02:30
*Ort*: Rerik
*Wetter*: klare Nacht
*Wind*: 2-3 NO
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: von Nah bis Fern 
(Wenn ich Nah sage dann meine ich 15 Meter.
Hab 3 dorsche auf diese Entfernung vom Ufer gefangen. 
War eigentlich nur nen Versuch in der Rückströmung aber hat gut funkioniert.  )
*Wer: *Ich + Paps

*Fänge*: 5 Dorsche 46,47,48,50 und 55

Naja war der erste Versuch um mal zusehen was schon geht bei nicht ganz optimalen Windverhältnissen. Mal in einer Woche nochmal sehen.

PS: Schicker Thread bringt ein immer weiter. Freu mich schon auf die Einträge diese Saison.

Gruß
rich


----------



## lthammer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 19.09.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 16:30-22:00
*Ort*: Graal-Müritz, Mittelweg
*Wetter*: bewölkt 
*Wind*: anfangs leicht aus Ost später Null
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: alles, von ganz nah bis soooo weit 
*Wer: *Ich / Kumpel
*Rutenzahl:* jeder 2
*Vorfach*: Diverse
*Fänge:* nichts aber auch wirklich gar nichts, nicht mal ein zuppeln :-(

War mein erster Versuch diesen Herbst. Ich wart mal noch zwei Wochen.


----------



## Streptokokke

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 19.09.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 16:30-23:30
*Ort*: Weißenhäuser Strand, direkt am großen Parkplatz zur 
Steilküste
*Wetter*: bewölkt bis klar ( später sehr hell vom Mond )
*Wind*: anfangs leicht aus Nord später Null-Eins
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: +-100m
*Wer: *Ich 
*Rutenzahl:* Zwei
*Vorfach*: Einhakenmontage
*Fänge:* 1 Butt 40cm, 4 Dorsche 38-45cm, 5x Dorsch zurück (33-37cm) und 4x Wittling. Diverse Bisse nicht verwerten können. Langeweile kam nicht auf.
*Es geht wieder los!!!*


----------



## aalbert06

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 20.09.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 19.00-1.00
*Ort:* Wustrow
*Wetter:* wolkig
*Wind:* west 1-2 ab 22.00 fast windstill
*Wasser:* nur ganz leicht angetrübt, 13,5°C
*Köder:* Wattis und Ringler
*Wurfweite:* 80-120m
*Wer:* iche
*Ruten:* 3
*Vorfach:* Holstein und diverse 1-Haken Systeme
*Fänge:* 5 Dorsche 37,39,47,48,48 cm
          1 Regenbogenforelle 44 cm (keine Mefo)
*Fazit:* Guter Saisonstart mit Luft nach oben.

Gruß aalbert


----------



## mcmc

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 19.09.2008
Uhrzeit: 17:00-22:15
Ort: Rosenfelde links
Wetter: leicht bewölkt
Wind: Zigarettenrauch stieg senkrecht nach oben
Köder: Wattis, Ringler 
Wurfweiten: alles was geht, war aber wohl nicht genug
Wer: Ich 
Rutenzahl: 2
Vorfach: alles was weit fliegt mit einem Haken

Fänge: 1 Dorsche 50; 1 Aal 49 cm

beide Fische in der letzten halben Stunde, dann waren die Würmer alle, bis dahin keinen Biss; nehme an, da wäre später noch mehr gegangen. Wäre vielleicht nützlich, wenn wir nicht nur die Dauer des Angeltages hier angeben würden, sondern auch immer die ungefähre Uhrzeit, wann oder ab wann etwas ging. Hatte jedenfalls das Gefühl, viel zu früh am Wasser zu sein. 
Fische waren bestimmt da, denn Fischer hatten in zwei Reihen Netze ausgelegt.


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* samstag 20.9.08
*Uhrzeit:* 19.30-23.00
*Ort:* waabs
*Wetter:* wolkig, manchmal auch wolkenlos
*Wind:* nord 1
*Wasser:* ganz klar
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweite:* 80-120m
*Wer:* ich
*Ruten:* 2
*Vorfach:* doppel haken und nachläufer
*Fänge:* ca. 6 Dorsche die wieder schwimmen und 1 maßigen von 45
*Fazit: zahlreiche bisse noch verhauen....sehr schlechte bedingungen und dementsprechend auch das ergebnis*


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Moin....Start in die Brandungssaisson

*Datum*:Montag 22.09.08
*Ort*: Hohenfelde
*Wetter*: regen
*Wind*: Nordost,voll drauf 5-6Bft.
*Angelzeit*: 17:00-24:00
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Vorfach*:2 Haken über dem Blei
*Wurfweiten*: 40m
*Fang*: zu zweit,20 Dosche von 38-62cm, sind zum fressen in die 1. Rinne gekommen und wir haben das nur durch einen Fehlwurf bemerkt.Dann ging aber die Post ab

gruß degl


----------



## Börlin-Zander

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Passt zwar vom Datum nicht mehr aber ich will es trotzdem noch reinstellen.

Wann:* 28.08.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 17.00-22.00
*Ort:* Rerik
*Wetter:* regen
*Wind:* NO Stärke 5 bis 6 in Boen mehr
*Wasser:* Badewanne mit ordentlich Wellen
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweite:* 40-Maximun
*Wer:* Ich und mein lütter (6)
*Ruten:* 3
*Vorfach:* 2 Haken über dem Blei, und beim Lütten mit 45g Pose
*Fänge:* 2 Dorsche 25 & 53!! cm
          1 Scholle ca 8cm!! zufall aber im Maul gehakt, 1 Aal 45 cm
Alles JWD (Janz Weit Draußen).
*Fazit:* War mein erster ernstgemeinter Versuch in der Brandung, für meinen Sohn natürlich ein Super Erlebnis wenn auch ohne Fisch. Ab 22 Uhr kam der Regen waagerecht über die Ostsee und alles war durchgeweicht da mussten wir abbrechen. Ab Dunkelwerden bis zum Abbruch kam Biss auf Biss, für mich mit wenig Erfahrung durch den Wind allerdings eher schlecht zu erkennen. Ich denke mit etwas mehr Erfahrung und noch mehr Stehvermögen wäre der Abend sehr erfolgreich geworden.

Gruß aus Börlin, Mario


----------



## rubelli

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Freitag 26.09.08
*Ort*: Markgrafenheide
*Wetter*: Nebel
*Wind*: Nordost vllt 2-3...zur Dunkelheit hin immer weniger.
*Angelzeit*: 17:00-24:00
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Vorfach*:2 Systeme mit Seitenarmen und ein Nachläufersystem
*Wurfweiten*: ab 70m aufwärts
*Fang*: zu zweit,1 Dorsch 48cm (vollgefressen mit Krabben und Kleinfisch), 1 Scholle die wieder Schwimmt  und genügend kleine vorsichtige Bisse

Grüße rubelli


----------



## Streptokokke

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 26.09.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 16:30-24:00
*Ort*: Weißenhäuser Strand, direkt am großen Parkplatz zur 
Steilküste
*Wetter*: Sternenklar
*Wind*: Null-Eins
*Köder*: Wattis und Seeringler
*Wurfweiten*: 100-120m
*Wer: *Ich 
*Rutenzahl:* Zwei
*Vorfach*: Einzelhakenmontage
*Fänge:* 5 Dorsche, 3x Dorsch zurück (zu klein ), 1x Wittel und 1 Hornhecht beim einkurbeln !!


----------



## Brandungsfutzi1

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann:25.09.08
Wo: Miramar
Zeit:18:00 - 23:30
Wind:NO 3
Mond: keiner
Wurfweite: volldampf
Vorfach: Doppelsystem
Fische: 10 Dorsche, 7 Butt

Die Dorsche haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen, so dass ich noch einige verloren habe.


Gruß
Volker


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,*

*konnten Gestern leider nicht an unseren Saisonstart anknüpfen.:c Der Abend stand wohl eher im Zeichen eines gemütlichen beisammenseiens und grillens #g als im Zeichen von Fisch. Trotzdem ein wirklich toller Abend in der Brandung.*

*Wann:* 26.09.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 17:00-0:30
*Ort*: Fehmarn/Wulfen
*Wetter*: sternen klar, mild
*Wind*: deutlich zu wenig (ca. Anfangs max 3 später nachlassend aus west, - und Wasser war auch keins da
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: gut 100m
*Wer: *Ich / Ein Freund und die Kids
*Rutenzahl:* 3,5
*Vorfach*: Diverse 
*Fänge*:zwei Dorsche 38 und 48 sowie eine 30er Flunder


_Gruß aus Hamburg _
_#h_
_Malte_


----------



## berliner989

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 25.09.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 18:00-0:30
*Ort*: Kraksdorf rechts
*Wetter*: sternen klar, mild
*Wind*: NO 4
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*:80- 130 m
*Wer: *Ich / Ein Kumpel
*Rutenzahl:* 4
*Vorfach*: Diverse 
*Fänge*: 7 Dorsche und ein Aal (Dorsche 55cm, einer 26 cm und andere ü 40cm )


----------



## berliner989

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 26.09.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 15:00-0:30
*Ort*: Miramar
*Wetter*: sternen klar, 
*Wind*: still
*Köder*: Wattis/ Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*:80- 130 m
*Wer: *Ein Kumpel/Ich 
*Rutenzahl:* 4
*Vorfach*: Diverse 
*Fänge*: Butt 27 cm, eine Briefmarke


----------



## berliner989

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 27.09.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 18:00-0:30
*Ort*azendorf
*Wetter*: sternen klar, 
*Wind*: 
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*:80- 130 m
*Wer: *Ein Kumpel/Ich 
*Rutenzahl:* 4
*Vorfach*: Diverse 
*Fänge*orsch 65 cm, Butt 28 cm, viele kleine Dorsche und viele Wittling


----------



## meeresdrachen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@all,

Datum: 22.09.2008
Angelzeit: 16.00 bis 22.30 Uhr
Fangzeit: 20.50 bis 22.30 Uhr
Ort: Hohenfelde.Parkplatz rechts an den Steinen
Windrichtung und Stärke: 5 Bft,stärker werdend
Wetter: bezogen,Regen
Köder: Wattwurm
Fischart: Dorsch,Flunder
Anzahl: 10 oder mehr,ich habe nicht mehr gezählt
2 Flundern,26,27cm
Gewicht: k.A.
Länge: Dorsch 62,48,42,39,38,38cm--35,34,32,32cm

Sonstiges: degl und ich haben uns dämlich gefangen,
die Beißerei ging um 20.50 Uhr los.Und--man werfe die
Montage in die erste Rinne,so 30-40m weit.

meeresdrachen


----------



## Vibora

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 02.10.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 19:00-11:30 (Beißzeit 20:30-ende)
*Ort*erlzerhaken, direkt rechts neben der kleinen Seebrücke
*Wetter*: bewölkt, leichter Regen
*Wind*: 4-5 aus S/W
*Köder*: Wattis/Seeringel
*Wurfweiten*:70- 120 m
*Wer: *Ein Kumpel/Ich 
*Rutenzahl:* 4
*Vorfach*: Diverse 
*Fänge*: 10 Dorsche (60cm bis 45cm), eine Platte (35cm)

Am Rande: Angeln war anstrengend und nervig, dadurch dass man beim einholen jedes mal die schnur voller kraut hatte und somit sogar stoppen musste um dieses abzumachen!|uhoh: Wie gesagt, nur beim einholen, denn das kraut war nur bis etwa 40 meter draußen, danach war alles frei! Und auch nur 20-30m dahinter fingen wir alle dorsche...weiter draußen war gar nichts! Das war auch der Grund warum die kameraden auf der seebrücke nicht einen fisch hatten!:q

Wäre gerne noch länger am wasser geblieben aber mein kumpel hatte keine lust mehr


----------



## aalbert06

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 02.10.08
Uhr: 16.00-0.45 Uhr
Ort: Kühlungsborn
Wetter: bedeckt, nachts klar
Wind: SW 6-7 abflauend auf 4 (ablandig)
Wasser: gut angetrübt mit leichter Brandung aber extrem niedrig
Köder: Wattis und Ringler
Wurfweite: 80-ganz weit
Wer: der Olaf und ich
Ruten: je 3
Vorfach: Liftsystem 1 Haken
Fänge: 12 Dorsche (42-54cm) ein 30-er durfte wieder schwimmen
            3 Wittlinge (28-32cm)
            4 Aale (45,50,56 und 79cm)
Fazit: Ab 20 Uhr hat es über den gesamten Abend verteilt gebissen.
         Der große Aal hatte 1,2 kg.|stolz:

Gruß aalbert


----------



## lthammer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 03.10.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 16:30-23:00
*Ort*: Markgrafenheide
*Wetter*: bewölkt, später klar 
*Wind*: anfangs mittel aus W-SW, später abnehmend
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: 40-.....
*Wer: *Ich / Kumpel
*Rutenzahl:* jeder 2
*Vorfach*: Diverse (ich Holstein und Standard Lift)
*Fänge:* Zusammen:
  5 Platte, 2 Briefmarken u. 3 Handgroße schwimmen wieder
10 Dorsche, 55, 53, 3mal 47, 43, Rest schwimmt wieder


----------



## la_familia_

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann: 3.10.2008*
*Uhrzeit:* 02:30-06:30
*Ort*: Seebrücke Graal Müritz
*Wetter*: bewölkt, später Regen
*Wind*: süd-süd west ablandig, sehr kräftige Boen
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*: 40-100m
*Wer: *Kumpel und ich
*Rutenzahl:* jeder 2
*Vorfach*: normales Buttvorfach mit organgen Auftriebsperlen
*Fänge:* Zusammen: 16 Dorsche (2 sind wieder am schwimmen) und eine Flunder
Der größte Dorsch hatte 54cm


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,*

*musste diesmal leider im dunkeln aufbauen:g. Aufgrund des geringen Wasserstandes hatte ich mich auf einen ruhigen Abend eingestllt. Der erste Biss kam dann aber direkt nachdem ich mich hingesetzt hatte|supergri. Ab ca. 23.30 Uhr nur noch untermaßige Fische. Der kleinste Dorsch gerademal 12cm#q keine Ahnung wie der das mit dem Haken hinbekommen hat.*

*Wann:* 02.10.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 20:30-0:30
*Ort*: Fehmarn/Miramar
*Wetter*: sternen klar (kein Mond), später Regen
*Wind*: 4-5 ssw
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: gut 100m
*Wer: *Ich
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: Diverse 
*Fänge* 7 Dorsche 45,42,44,44,47,38 und 38 etwa genauso viele schwimmen wieder, 1 fingerdicker Aal der auch wieder schwimmt





_Gruß aus Hamburg _
_#h_
_Malte_


----------



## Streptokokke

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 03.10.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 16:30-24:00
*Ort*: Weißenhäuser Strand,
*Wetter*: Sternenklar
*Wind*: SW 3 ?
*Köder*: Wattis und Seeringler
*Wurfweiten*: 50-120m
*Wer: *Ich 
*Rutenzahl:* Zwei
*Vorfach*: Einzelhakenmontage
*Fänge:* 2 Dorsche, 3x Dorsch zurück (zu klein ), 3x sehr kleine Wittel und 1x Scholle
*Bemerkungen:* Viele Wittlingstypische Zuppelbisse mit ständig leerem Haken. Auch schlechte Ergebnisse sollten gemeldet werden. Strand war besucht wie bei einer Veranstaltung, aber keiner schreibt etwas. Schade, das verfälscht doch das Gesamtbild der allgemeinen Fangaussichten.


----------



## s_rathje

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 04.10.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 18.30- 22.00
*Ort:* Hohenfelde (rechts)
*Wetter:* leicht bewökt
*Wind:* S, SW 4?
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wufweiten:* knapp 100m
*Wer:* Ich
*Rutenzahl:* 1
*Vorfach:* Einzelhakenmontage
*Fänge:* 3x Wittling( aquarium größe) und 1x Butt
*Bemerkung:* wie bei Streptokokke SEHR viele Zuppelbisse!
Außerdem fing mein Vater (eine rute) ebenfalls 3 wittlinge in miniatur version.


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*




*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung* 
*Wann:* 04.10.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 17.30-22.30
*Ort:* Klein Waabs
*Wetter:* lbewökt-teilweise regen
*Wind:* S, SW 3-5
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wufweiten:* knapp 100m
*Wer:* Ich und Kollege
*Rutenzahl:* 2 ich und Kollege 2
*Vorfach:* Einzelhakenmontage und Doppelhacken
*Fänge:* Kollege 2 untermassige wieder zurück ; ich 6 Dorsche davon 4 zurück 1x46,1x43,u.4x ZW. 32-38 cm
1 Wittling  28 cm und eine Platte 27 cm(2 gute Dorsche noch verloren)
*Bemerkung:mussten abrechen ,zuviel Kraut und Wind ,die Bisse waren einfach nicht mehr zu erkennen.*


----------



## mb243

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 04.10.2008
Uhrzeit: 18.00-22.00
Ort: Krusendorf, Surendorf + Dänisch Nienhof
Wetter: teilbewökt-teilweise regen
Wind: SSW - später S
Köder: Wattis + Ringler
Wufweiten: knapp 10 - 160 m
Wer: 137 Schwedeneck-Angler/-innen
Rutenzahl: 274
Vorfach: Einzelhakenmontage und Doppelhacken
Fänge: Ich = 26 Wittlinge (zw. 6(!)-18 cm)
*Gesamtfänge 128 maßige Fische!!!*Größter Butt 48cm + größter Dorsch 58cm, eine Mefo von 53cm + 1 Aal von 63cm! Dazu noch ein paar Wittlinge ab 20 cm!

Es war zwar mal wieder eine tolle Gemeinschaftsangelveranstaltung dieses Jahr, aber die Fänge waren so schlecht wie nie!?


----------



## Butte

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann: *04.10.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 15:00-23:11
*Ort*azendorf, links
*Wetter*: sternen klar, 
*Wind*: S-SW
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*:80-120 m
*Wer: *Familie/Ich 
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: 1 und 2 Haken
*Fänge*orsch 80 cm,abgemagert und mit Geschwüren, viele Wittlinge. War eine super Brandung, hatte mir mehr erhofft.


----------



## Koschi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 03.10.2008
Uhrzeit: 17.00-23.00
Ort: Dahme gaaanz links
Wetter: trocken (!), aufgelockert
Wind: SW 3, abnehmend 1-2
Köder: Wattis, Kneifer
Wufweiten: 30m - volle Kanne
Wer: McMc, Koschi
Rutenzahl: 4
Vorfach: Einzelhakenmontagen (Klapp-Um, Cascade, Durchläufer)
Fänge: Dorsche 5x (39-45cm), Butt 2x (35,47cm), dann kamen Wittlinge


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Ich weiss nich wo ihr da die Fische da her habt :-( So ein beschissener Start in die Brandungssaison.

*Datum*:Montag, 6.10.2008
*Ort*: Hohenfelde,Parkplatz rechts
*Wetter*: Klar
*Wind*: Ententeich
*Angelzeit*: 18h-22h
*Köder*:Ringler
*Vorfach*:Einzel und Whishbone fest nach unten geklippt
*Wurfweiten*: 50 bis 100m
*Fang: Fahrkarte, nich ein Zupper*

*Ich glaube das manche Angler hier ein wenig übertreiben mit ihren Fängen.Traurig aber mit vorfreude auf mein Langelandurlaub in 3 Wochen grüßt Matze*


----------



## Lennart H.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 03.10.2008
Uhrzeit: 18.00-02.00 Uhr
Ort: Hohenfelde
Wetter: teils bedeckt, teils klar
Wind: W-SW
Köder: Wattis, Ringler
Wufweiten: 40m - volldampf
Rutenzahl: 2
Vorfach: Extra Hoch, Nachläufer, Holstein
Fänge: Dorsche 5 (49cm, rest zu klein), Wittlinge 6 (Mini)


----------



## Fischmansfriend

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 02.10.2008
Uhrzeit: 18.00-22.00 Uhr
Ort: Eckernförde
Wetter: teils bedeckt, teils regnerisch
Wind: W-SW
Köder: Wattis, Ringler
Wufweiten: 40m - 110m
Rutenzahl: 2
Vorfach: 2 Haken, geclippt
Fänge: Dorsche 3 (42cm, Rest zu klein), Wittlinge ?, Platte 1 28cm
Ständig leere Haken und tausende von Wittlingen

Danach 2 Tage Bootsangeln zu dritt, 1 Dorsch.....
;-(


----------



## Plitenfischer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 04.10.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 16:30-1:00
*Ort*: Westermarkelsdorfer Huk
*Wetter*: wechselhaft,kleine Schauer 
*Wind*: w-sw(4-5),mit kräftigen Böen
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*:alles was so ging,Wind kam immer mehr von der Seite
*Wer: *Zwei Kumpel/Ich 
*Rutenzahl:* 6
*Vorfach*: Diverse 
*Fänge*: Ich:9xButt(29-40cm);Kumpel1:9xButt(33-47cm);
           Kumpel3:1xButt(32cm),1xAalmutter(mini)
           Außerdem fingen wir noch sehr viele handlange 
           Dorsche und Wittlinge, aber leider keine Maßigen!!
           Im Ganzem aber ein sehr schöner Saisonauftakt mit
           richtig dicker Brandung und dickem Wasser,vielleicht
           ist das Wasser noch zu warm für die größeren 
           Dorsche #c


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

_Hallöchen._

*Wer: *nur ich
*Wann:* 09.10.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 18.00 - 22.30 Uhr
*Ort:* Ahrenshoop/ Darß
*Wetter:* zu gut für die Brandung
*Wind: *aus W ca. 2-3
*Köder:* Wattis...wenn sie länger als 10min am Haken waren.
*Wurfweite: *alle Weiten bis an die 100m ausprobiert
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Fänge:* 4x Scholle (40, 32, 30 + 25-released) und 1x Dorsch (45cm)
*sonstiges: *Die Bedingungen zum Brandungsangeln waren eigentlich zu gut. Leicht auflandiger Wind, Wellen, etwas Kraut....wäre da nicht der Mond gewesen. Es war tag-hell am Strand...vielleicht hat ja das den Dorschen den Appetit versaut, die Krabben hat´s jedenfalls nicht gestört.
Auf ein neues am nächsten Wochenende.:vik:


----------



## Belone77

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 10.10.2008
*Uhrzeit: *19:00 - 2:00
*Ort:* Rosenfelde
*Wetter: *trocken und klar
*Wind:* SSW 2-3
*Köder: *Wattis und Ringler
*Wurfweite: *30 -100m
*Wer: *pogmahonies und ich
*Rutenzahl: *4
*Vorfach: *diverse
*Fänge: *2 Dorsche (45 und 34cm), 2 Platte (zu klein) und ein paar kl. Wittlinge
*Sonstiges: *nach verheißungsvollem Start (45er hat in der ersten halben Stunde gebissen) hat es stark nachgelassen. Wahrscheinlich ist das Wasser noch ein wenig zu warm.

Beim nächsten Mal wirds besser 

Gruß und Petri


----------



## s_rathje

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*wann: *10.10.2008
*uhrzeit:* 18-24uhr
*ort:* friedrichsorter leuchtturm (am strand^^)
*wetter:* trocken, leicht bewölkt
*wind:* 3-4 aus sw
*köder:* wattis
*wurfweite:* knapp 100m
*wer: *mein vater, n kumpel und ich
*rutenzahl:* 3
*vorfach:* diverse
*fänge: *30er dorsch (released) und einige wittlinge um 25cm
*sonstiges: *hatten zwar ne brandung aber i wie wollte das mit dem fisch noch nicht so klappen, mit glück haben wir ja nächstest we n/ no ostwind, dann kann man mich + asv preetz warscheinlich in hohenfelde antreffen


----------



## DerMayor

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*wann: 07.10.2008*
*uhrzeit:* 17:00-22:00
*ort:* Steilküste Schönhagen
*wetter:* trocken, leicht bewölkt
*wind:* 3bft Südost, auflandig 
*köder:* wattis
*wurfweite: ca:80m*
*wer: *Allein :-(
*rutenzahl:* 2
*vorfach:* 2 Mundschnüre
*fänge: *10 Dorsche, davon 9 maßig zwischen 40-65 cm
*sonstiges: Super Start für mich in die Saison, auflandiger Wind, und super Größen dabei. Hat mich echt gewundert, nur ein Nemo, keine Wittlinge und kuam Krabben, zwischendurch Arbeit satt mit 2 Ruten.*

*wann: 08.10.2008*
*uhrzeit:* 18-23>:00
*ort:* Steilküste SH
*wetter:* trocken, leicht bewölkt
*wind:* 1-2 aus West :-(
*köder:* wattis
*wurfweite:* ca:100 m
*wer: *Ich alleine
*rutenzahl:* 1
*vorfach:* 2 Mundschnüre
*fänge: *1 Platte knapp 30cm. 3 maßige Dorsche zwischen 39 und 50 cm.
*sonstige: leider ablandiger Wind. Das Wasser ging immer mehr zurück und die Fische gingen mit dem Wasser. Die letzten tage sind dann Unmengen von Netzen aufgetaucht, sodass ich keine Lust hatte nochmals zu gehen und Freundin hat mich auch nicht mehr gelasen.*


----------



## Streptokokke

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 10.10.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 18:00-23:00
*Ort*: Westermarkelsdorf
*Wetter*: unterschiedlich bewölkt bis klar
*Wind*: SSW 4-5 ? zunehmend
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: 40-100m
*Wer:* Kumpel und ich 
*Rutenzahl:* Zwei + zwei
*Vorfach*: Einzel- und Doppelhakenmontage
*Fänge:* Ich zwei untermaßige-, Kumpel 4 untermaßige Dorsche und 1x Aalmutter
*Bemerkungen:* Krabbenfraß !! Mond schien so hell, das Schatten da waren. Echt übler Seitenwind. Ab jetzt kann es für mich nur noch besser werden. Trost: Nach jeder Ebbe kommt ne`Flut


----------



## dorschkiller666

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann*:10.10.2008
*Uhrzeit:*17:00-02:00
*Ort: *Westermarkelsdorf
*Wetter:*erst leicht bewölkt, dann klar
*Wind:* Laut Wetterbericht SW, aber ich denke S. 4 später 5
*Köder: *Wattis und Seeringelw.
*Wurfweite: *50-100
*Wer: *meine bessere hälfte und ich
*Rutenzahl: 3
Vorfach:* Doppelhaken
*Fänge: *6 Flundern-20 cm schwimmen wieder, eine Aalmutter klein - schwimmt wieder,
kleine  Wittlinge und Dorsche- schwimmen auch wieder- soweit sie den Haken überlebt haben
*Sonstiges*: der Rest der Würmer wurde mir durch die Krabben abgefressen.
*Streptokokke, warst du das neben uns,Strand rechts hoch vom Parkplatz?*


----------



## Hausmarke

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann*:10.10.2008
*Uhrzeit:*19:00-05:00
*Ort: *Nähe Hohenfelde Steilküste 
*Wetter:*Klar
*Wind:*  SW
*Köder: *Wattis 
*Wurfweite: *50-100
*Wer: *Kollege und ich
*Rutenzahl: 3 und 3
Vorfach:* Doppelhaken
*Fänge: *1 Scholle 30cm,25 Dorsche alle 40-45cm,Kollege 15 Dorsche auch um die 40cm
*Sonstiges*:Schöner Tag leider nicht die besten bediengungen zum Brandungsangeln.Waren trotzdem zufrieden da wir alle Fische mitnehmen konnten.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann*:11.10.2008
*Uhrzeit:*16:00-23:30
*Ort: *Püttsee
*Wetter:*Klar bis leicht bedeckt
*Wind:*  SW-S
*Köder: *Wattis und Ringler
*Wurfweite: *40-100
*Wer: 2 *Kollege und ich
*Rutenzahl: 6
Vorfach:* Doppelhaken
*Fänge: *25 Schollen 10-28 cm (haben insgesamt 15 mitgenommen)
*Sonstiges*: Sobald der Mond wech war waren die Ruten krumm. Als er schien war es Tag hell, sodass wir Schatten hatten|bigeyes. Die Schollen haben teilweise reingehauen, dass wir dachten es wären Dorsche. Sowas habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Saisonstart hat gut funktz. Nächstes We gehts nochmal hoch:vik::vik:.


----------



## doesch1

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann*:14.10.2008
*Uhrzeit:*18:00-23:00
*Ort: Surendorf*
*Wetter: l*eicht bedeckt mit leichten Regen
*Wind:* SW
*Köder: *Wattis 
*Wurfweite: 4*0-100
*Wer: 2 *ich
*Rutenzahl: 2*
*Vorfach:* Doppelhaken
*Fänge: 5* dorsche davon 3 knapp über 40 und 2 lütte und 8 wittis
*Sonstiges*: Fürs erste mal im diesen jahr bin ich ganz zufrieden dafür es noch so warm war.Morgen geht es mit denn Boot raus da sind hoffentlich noch ein par mehr Dorsche.


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann*:14.10.2008
*Uhrzeit:*18:00-24:00
*Ort: Großenbrode Mole*
*Wetter: l*eicht bedeckt abends Sternenklar
*Wind:* W schwach
*Köder: *Wattis 
*Wurfweite: in die Rinne*
*Wer: *ich, mein Sohn und sein Freund
*Rutenzahl: 6*
*Vorfach:* Einzelhaken
*Fänge: nur Wittlinge 6cm bis 33cm*
*Sonstiges*: Sollte ein Startversuch für den Freund meines Sohnes sein, da der noch nicht so weit werfen kann. Trotzdem ein netter Abend ab 22:00 tag hell (Vollmond) #6


----------



## Dorschjäger010

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann: *15.10.08
*Uhrzeit: *16:30-23:30
*Ort: *Bliesdorf
*Wetter:* Regenschauer und bedeckt
*Wind:* 3-4 süd,südost
*Köder:* Watti´s
*Wurfweite:* 60-80m
*Wer:* Kumpel und ich
*Rutenzahl:* 4
*Vorfach:* Doppel und Einzelhacken
*Fänge: *5 Dorsche davon 3 maßig(41,43,45) 1Wittling  
           untermaßig
*Sonstiges:* Wollten eigentlich die Seebrücke in Dahme probieren aber ca. 150m vor der Brücke ein mega Fischnetz von Fischern gelegt...Laut aussage von Einheimischen Anglern liegt das Netz schon seit Samstag im Bereich der Brücke...son schei...


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann: *17.10.08
*Uhrzeit: *18:30-22.15
*Ort: *Schönhagen
*Wetter:* Sternenklarer Himmel
*Wind:* 3 West (ablandig)
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweite:* 40-130m
*Wer:*ich
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach:* Doppelhaken als Nachläufer
*Fänge: *6 Dorsche davon 2 maßig(39,42) 2 Wittlinge und 2 Butt (27,28)  
*Sonstiges:* Beschissene Bedingungen aber dann doch noch ein bisschen Fisch. Es begann super, schon nach einer halben stunde hatte ich 1 maßigen dorsch und butt. Danach aber mehr oder weniger flaute auf grund der verhältnisse (ablandig und sternenklar). Aber alle Bisse verwertet#6. *Die Fische standen trotz dieser bedingungen ausschließlich auf ca. 50-70 metern. darüber bis ca. 130 meter ging gar nichts.*


----------



## fetti05

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Freitag 17.10.08
*Ort*: Behrsdorf
*Wetter*: klar hin und wieder mal nee wolke ca. 10C°
*Wind*: 3 bft westwind
*Angelzeit*: 19h-1h
*Köder*: Wattis und Ringler
*Vorfach*:Einzelhaken
*Wurfweiten*: 40m - 80m
*Fang: *5 dorsche davon 3 masig, und einen Aal |bigeyes von 64cm mein erster übrigens. Ist wohl doch von vorteil wenn man ein ungeübter werfer ist, da wirft mann nicht über die guten dinge hinweg:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Freitag 17.10.08
*Ort*: Lippe,Hafen links
*Wetter*: klar und fetter Mond.......
*Wind*: Westlicher Wind
*Angelzeit*: 18.00-22.00 Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis und Ringler
*Vorfach*:Einzelhaken und Wishbone nach unten geklippt
*Wurfweiten*: 50m-100m
*Fang: Nix maßiges ! Wittlinge ohne Ende.Wasser wohl noch zu warm und noch zuviel Krebse. War jetzt 3mal los im Oktober und 3mal Fahrkarte gezogen:v*
*Am 25.10. gehts eine Woche nach Langeland,hoffentlich kann ich da etwas selbstvertauen tanken....:q:q:q*


----------



## Belex

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Hallo,ich glaub das is noch nich so weit,...*




*Datum*:18.10.2008  16:00 - 22:00 Uhr
*Ort*: Weißenhäuser Strand zwischen O.Graben u. Seebrücke
*Wetter*: Brandungstauglich,  bedeckt und   ordentlich Strömung
*Wind*: 4-5 wsw
*Angelzeit*: 18.00-22.00 Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis in Massen
*Vorfach*:doppelhaken u. Wishbone
*Wurfweiten*: 50m-130
*Fang: nix brauchbares,Wittlingdoubletten bis d**er Arzt kommt und der Schrecken aller Brandungsangler...Krabben...#q*


----------



## Ute

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:19.10.2008 
*Ort*: Dahme
*Wie?*:  Eigenes Boot, besetzt mit mir und einem Freund
*Wetter*: Brandungstauglich,  bedeckt und   ordentlich Strömung
*Wind*: ?
*Angelzeit*:  7 :30 - 13:00 Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis, Pilker, Gummi und Wobbler
*Vorfach*:doppelhaken 
*Wurfweiten*: 5m-130m
*Fang: 10 Dorsche, einer kam wieder zurück. Der größte 3,4 kg
*


----------



## aalbert06

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 18.10.08
*Uhrzeit:* 16.30-0.45 Uhr
*Wer:* wir zu dreien
*Wo:* Kühlungsborn
*Wetter*: wolkig 
*Wind:* 4-5 von hinten
*Wasser:* angetrübt, 12°C, stark ablaufend
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* 40-130m
*Rutenzahl:* 9 mit diversen Vorfächern
*Fang:* 16 Dorsche (38-49cm) und 8 untermaßige
          2 Flundern 30 u. 34 cm
          6 brauchbare Wittlinge und einige untermaßige
*Fazit:* Viele Bisse nicht verwertet und ab 21.30 Uhr kam der Mond öfter durch die Wolken und hat ein besseres Ergebnis verhindert. 
Es war trotzdem wieder ein feiner Brandungsabend.


----------



## fetti05

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Hey war Samstag nochmal los die restlichen würmer vom Vortag verangeln

Datum*:Sanstag 18.10.08
*Ort*: Behrsdorf
*Wetter*: bewölkt ca.10 C° 
*Wind*: 4 bft südwestwind
*Angelzeit*: 19h-1h
*Köder*: Wattis und Ringler
*Vorfach*:Einzelhaken
*Wurfweiten*: 40m - 80m
*Fang: *2 Dorsche und eine Scholle aber ständig war der haken leer ;+


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

* Datum*:Sanstag 18.10.08
*Ort*: Püttsee
*Wetter*: bewölkt ca.10 C° 
*Wind*: 5 bft südwestwind zunehmend
*WER: Fellisch Armin Hendrik und Ich
Ruten: 8
Angelzeit*: 16h-24h
*Beisszeit: 17-21.30*
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Vorfach*oppelhakenmontage
*Wurfweiten*: 40m - 80m
*Fang: *ca 60 Schollen. *Leider viel viel Kleinkram:v.* Hatten dann zum mitnehmen insgesamt 24 Schollen. Hoch waren 8.
Durch den starken Wind war eine Bisserkennung unmöglich. so beschrenkte es sich auf ale 15 min reinholen und neu machen rauswerfen. Bis 21:30 war der Mond dauernd wech- dann immer wieder kurz duch die Wolken und kein Fisch mehr.

Keine Krabben!!


----------



## Mecki

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo Angelfreunde der Brandung,
am Freitag bin ich das erste mal in diesem Herbst zum Brandungsangeln gewesen.
Stimmt nicht ganz. Einen Freund Gelegenheitsangler hatte ich mitgenommen. Er wollte den Reiz des Brandungsangelns kennen lernen. Der Wetterbericht hatte keinen Regen aber 6 Windstärken aus West angesagt Also super Wetter für die Brandung. Unser Ziel Ahrenshoop. Gegen 19 Uhr zwar etwas spät kamen wir an. So 10 bis 15 Angelfreunde hatten Ihre Haken schon im Wasser. Wir machten unsere Ruten klar. Kaum waren die ersten zwei Haken im Wasser hatte sich ein 52cm Dorsch den Wattwurm schmecken lassen. Toll dachte ich. Es fängt ja gut an. Bis gegen 23 Uhr hatten noch 7 Dorsche gebissen. Davon durften 2 wieder schwimmen. Gegen 01 Uhr machten wir uns auf den Heimweg. 
Die Brandungssaison habe ich hiermit für mich eröffnet. 
Petri Heil Mecki

interessengem. Brandungsangeln in MV


----------



## FalkenFisch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 18.10.2008
*Ort*: Fehmarn/MIRAMAR
*Wetter*: bewölkt ca. 10 C° 
*Wind*: 5 bft aus SW, zunehmend
*WER: *Ich
*Ruten:* 2
*Angelzeit*: 17h-23h
*Beisszeit:* 19h-22:15h
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Vorfach*oppelhakenmontage
*Wurfweiten*: 80-100m
*Fang: *12 Dorsche: 46/53/42/50/42, Rest untermaßig sowie einen kleinen Wittling*.* 
Fisch kam erst mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit. Im hellen keinen Biß aber blanke Haken (Krabben/Kleinfische?). Dann zunächst Kleinkram, später dann die größeren. Ab 22:00 ging das Wasser stark zurück und die Bisse blieben aus. 
Insgesamt ein schöner Saisonstart|rolleyes


----------



## 1052bjrn

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 18.10.08
*Uhrzeit:* 16.30-22:30 Uhr
*Wer:* Thomas und ich
*Wo:* Westermarkelsdorf vom Parkplatz rechts ca. 500m
*Wetter*: wolkig 
*Wind:* 6 von der Seite (meine Fresse)
*Wasser:* aufgewühlt
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* 40-130m
*Rutenzahl:* 4 mit diversen Vorfächern
*Fang:* 5 Dorsche (38-49cm) und 
1 Flunder 30 cm
*Fazit:* Der Wind war hart an der Grenze des zumutbaren.
Bisse haben wir nicht erkennen können und die Haken waren alle 10 Min. blank.

KRABBEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ich gehe erst in 4 wochen wieder los!!!!!


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann*:21.10.2008
*Uhrzeit:*18:00-23:30
*Ort: Dahme / Einlauf*
*Wetter: l*eicht bedeckt abends Sternenklar
*Wind:* W 
*Köder: *Wattis 
*Wurfweite: von plumps bis alles was geht*
*Wer: *ich, mein Sohn und sein Freund
*Rutenzahl: 6*
*Vorfach:* Einzelhaken
*Fänge: nur Wittlinge und zwei 35er Dorsche alles schwimmt wieder*
*Sonstiges*: #c


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,*

*so da ich die letzte Woche auf Fehmarn ohne Internetanschluss war an dieser Stelle die Berichte aus der letzten Woche.*

*Wann:* 18.10.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 17:30-23:30
*Ort*: Fehmarn Wulfen
*Wetter*: wolkig später sternenklar kurze Schauer
*Wind*: 4-5 ssw später nachlassend – kaum Wasser
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: bis knapp 100m
*Wer: *Ich und mein Junior
*Rutenzahl:* 3
*Vorfach*: Diverse 
*Fänge:* 1 Dorsch 41, 4 untermassige schwimmen wieder, 1 Flunder 42, 1 Flunder 30
*


*
*Sonstiges:* Aufgrund des niedrigen Wasserstandes hatte ich schon mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet – durchaus ein ausreichender Start für den Urlaub.



*Wann:* 19.10.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 16:30-22:30
*Ort*: Fehmarn irgendwo zwischen Wulfen und Miramar
*Wetter*: wolkig zeitweilig Regen
*Wind*: anfangs 3-4 ssw später nachlassend 
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: bis 100m
*Wer: *Ich und mein Junior
*Rutenzahl:* 3
*Vorfach*: Diverse 
*Fänge:* 6 Dorsche 38-48 (den 48er#6 hat mein Junior zur Strecke gebracht) 5 untermassige Dorsche schwimmen wieder, 1 Flunder 26, 1 Flunder (gute 10cm) schwimmt wieder
*

*
*Sonstiges:* So kann es weitergehen!


*Wann:* 20.10.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 18:00-00:30
*Ort*: Fehmarn irgendwo zwischen Wulfen und Miramar
*Wetter*: klar
*Wind*: 3-4 s nette Brandung
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: bis knapp 100m
*Wer: *Ich (Junior hat mal nen Tag Pause)
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: Diverse 
*Fänge:* 8 #6Dorsche 38-48, ca. 10 untermassige die hoffentlich zum grossteil wieder schwimmen
*

*
*Sonstiges:* mehr muss nicht sein – höchstens mal ein größerer!


*Wann:* 22.10.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 17:00-01:30
*Ort*: Fehmarn zwischen Wulfen und Miramar
*Wetter*: meist sternenklar (super Sonnenuntergang)
*Wind*: 3 sw - w
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: bis knapp 100m
*Wer: *Ich und mein Junior
*Rutenzahl:* 3
*Vorfach*: Diverse 
*Fänge:* 1 Dorsch 50, 2 untermassige schwimmen wieder, 2 Flundern 25
*

*
*Sonstiges:* ok etwas größer war er ja – aber da geht doch noch was!?

*Wann:* 24.10.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 16:00-24:00
*Ort*: Fehmarn irgendwo zwischen Miramar und Wulfen
*Wetter*: wolkig anfangs Dauerregen später Schauer
*Wind*: anfangs 4 aus s später abnehmend; anfangs top Brandung dann stark rückläufiges Wasser und nur noch schwache Brand
ung
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: bis knapp 100m
*Wer: *Ich (und bis 18:00 Uhr mein Junior)
*Rutenzahl:* Anfangs 3 später 2
*Vorfach*: Diverse 
*Fänge:* 5 Dorsche zwischen 38 und 64:vik:!!! Eine Flunder ca. 35 keine untermäßigen Fische
*

*
*Sonstiges:* Wenn das kein Urlaubsabschluss war - was dann?! 

*FEHMARN ICH KOMME WIEDER – SEHR BALD* (Wahrscheinlich schon nächstes Wochenende)


_Gruß aus Hamburg _

_Malte_


----------



## dmoppel

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

mal was neues probiert
Wann:27.10
Uhrzeit: 8.30 - 12.00
Ort: sonderborg hafen 
Wetter:Regen, sonne,wolken und ein wenig wind 
Strömung: 180er Kralle 
Köder: selbstgegrabene Wattis
Wurfweiten: möglichst weit 
Wer: Kollege und ich
Vorfach: spielte keine rolle welche
Fänge:5 Dorsche 6 Wittlinge 1 Platte 5 Seesterne 1Krebs
nur Wittlinge zum mitnehmen
Sonstiges: nachdem ich beim letzten mal angeln 4 Systemverluste hatte habe ich mir Bleilifter besorgt.
Fazit: geile Sache, bin nicht einmal an die Muschelkante gekommen, und die Stelle ist für manchen Überraschungsfisch gut.

PS. vielen Dank an die vorherigen "ANGELFREUNDE" #q die ihre Wattibehälter und anderen Angelmüll dort liegengelassen haben, macht echt einen guten eindruck.
Wir haben es gern für euch weggeräumt.
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann : 24.10.08 18-0 Uhr

Wer : Seesternede,der Baron und ich

Wo :  Fehmarns Ostküste

Wind/Wetter : ca. 3-4 Bft aus Süd/West

Köder : Wattis/Ringler

Wurfweite : ca. 40 - Ca. 100m

Fänge : Seesternede 6 Nemos,der Baron 4 Nemos & 4 Dorsche 45-56cm und ich 7 Nemos & 1 65er Dorsch



Wann : 27.10.08 16 - 23 Uhr

Wer : Seesternede,der Baron und ich

Wo : Fehmarns Nordküste

Wind/Wetter : ca. 3 Bft aus Süd/West

Köder : Wattis/Ringler

Wurfweite : ca. 40 - ca. 100m

Fänge : Zusammen haben wir ungefähr 40 mini Wittlinge,20 mini Platte und 2 mini Dorschee gefangen!!

Echt ärgerlich sowas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: Donnerstag, 30.10.08
*Ort*: Warnemünde (Hohe Düne Kaimauern)
*Wetter*: Regnerisch und windig
*Wind*: ca. Stärke 4
*Angelzeit*: 19.30 - 00.15Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach*: Zwei-Hakensystem
*Wurfweiten*: Rute 1 und 2 direkt in der Fahrrinne und Rute 3 im Nahbereich.
*Fang*: 1 schöne Platte, 1 Dorsch um die 60 cm, und einen Wittling um die 26 cm
*Besonderheiten: *viel Kinderstube am Haken und meiner Frau wurde es zu kalt trotz Thermooverall...


----------



## Allrounder0872

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 31.10.2008
*Wer*: Ich und mein Dad
*Ort*: Bülker Leuchtturm
*Wetter*: sternenklar
*Wind*: 2-3 aus allen richtungen
*Angelzeit*: 19.00 - 23.00Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis
*Ruten: *3
*Vorfach*: Nachläufer und Seitenarmmontagen
*Wurfweiten*: 40-ca.120m
*Fang*: 1 Mininemo, 3 Bisse ( wenn man das so nennen kann) versemmelt 

*PS: *Würde ja gerne demnächst wieder fahren, bin allerdings auf meinen Dad angewiesen wegen fahren, und der hat auch nich jedes WE lust. ( Jetzt mal ganz unverschähmt ) Würde mich vielleicht mal jemand mitnehmen, is ja eh besser als alleine zu fahren:vik:


----------



## lthammer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 31.10.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 15:30-21:00
*Ort*: Wiedort (Graal-Müritz)
*Wetter*: ganz leicht bewölkt, später sternenklar ; nass-kalt
*Wind*: 0
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer / Tobse
*Wurfweiten*: 40-.....
*Wer: *Ich / Kumpel
*Rutenzahl:* jeder 2 (zeitweise auch 3)
*Vorfach*: alles ausprobiert
*Fänge:* 2 Platte (25 u. 23) u. einmal was großes verloren


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 1.11.09
*Uhrzeit:* 15:30-20.30
*Ort*: eckernförde TVA
*Wetter*: bewölkt mit nieselregen
*Wind*: 5 ost auflandig
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: 70-100
*Wer: *Ich und 19 andere (vereinsangeln)
*Rutenzahl:* jeder 2 
*Vorfach*: doppelhaken
*Fänge:* ich: 20 wittlinge, 2 dorsche (40,48) und 1 butt (29) ca. 20 untermaßige wittlinge und 5 untermaßige dorsche noch (der wohl kleinste dorsch aller zeiten...*satte 5cm* hatte der kleinste)
*Sonstiges:* mehr oder weniger alles verwertet. ich wurde 1er. 17 fänger auf 20 angler. 2er hatte 6 dorsche (40-50) und 6 wittlinge. 1 aal (ca.55) und 1 mefo (untermaßig) wurden gefangen. größter dorsch 53cm, größter wittling 34cm und größter butt 29cm (von mir). ein wirklich sehr schönes angeln es wurden wirklich viele gute dorsche von 40-50 gefangen. ich war der einzige der so viele wittlinge hatte|kopfkrat. jeder fänger hatte mindestens 1 dorsch von ü40. einige wittlinge aber nicht zu viele nur bei mir#t.


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 1.11.09
*Uhrzeit:* 17:00-23:00
*Ort*: Kellenhusen 300m links u.rechts der Seebrücke
*Wetter*: bewölkt mit Nieselregen
*Wind*: 5 ost auflandig
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: 50 - alles was geht
*Wer: *Ich und 36 andere (Meeresgruppe BAV-Bergedorf)
*Rutenzahl:* jeder 2 
*Vorfach*: Einzel - Doppelhaken
*Fänge:* ich: 5 Dorsche (50,45,43,39,39) 
*Sonstiges:* insgesamt wurden 60 Fische gefangen der größte Dorsch war 59 cm  :vik:


----------



## Belex

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 1.11.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 16:00-22:00
*Ort*: Weißenhaus,Steilküste
*Wetter*: bewölkt mit Nieselregen
*Wind*: 4 ost quer
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: 50 - 130m
*Wer: mein Bruder und ich*
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: doppel haken ,Nachläufer
*Fänge:* mein Bruder nichts, bei mir viel Kleinkram + 1x Dorsch 67cm


----------



## aalbert06

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 1.11.08
*Uhrzeit:* 15.00-0.30 Uhr
*Wo:* Ahrenshoop
*Wetter:* bedeckt, teilweise leichter Regen
*Wasser:* sehr hoch und leicht angetrübt, leichte Brandung
*Wind:* NO 2-4
*Wer:* ich und ca. 30 andere Angler am Strand
*Rutenzahl:* 3
*Vorfächer:* Einzelhaken-Lift und Holstein
*Fang:* ich, 4xDorsch (40,43,45,47) und 3xFlunder (27,34,37)
*Beißzeit:* vereinzelt über die ganze Zeit verteilt
*Fazit:* Für die lange Zeit nicht umwerfend aber zufriedenstellend.
        Ansonsten wurde am Strand wenig bis gar nichts gefangen.  

Hat wieder super viel Spaß gemacht und die Wattis waren wieder klasse.
Danke Dirk! 

Gruß aalbert


----------



## akinci55

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 1.11.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 17:00-03:00
*Ort*: Schönberger Seebrücke
*Wetter*: bewölkt mit Nieselregen
*Wind*: 4-5 ost quer
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: 50 - 100m
*Wer: Ich und ein Kolege*
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: doppel Haken 
*Fänge:* Ich 2 Dorsche und 11 Wittlinge 
*Größe und Gewicht:* Erste Dorsche 107cm und über 11 Kg :vik: Zweiter Dorsch 40 cm und 800 gr
*Bericht: *War ein sehr schöne abend. Brücke war sehr voll also mindestens 20 Angler. Waren wieder sehr viele Witlinge unterwegs (zum Glück) also es war kurz nach 2 Uhr und auf einmal hatte ich ein Sehr heftige zug an meine Rute. Also als ich anfing zu kurbeln dachte ich erst das ich ein hänge habe aber ab und zu hat er richtig doll gezogen dan war ich mir sicher das da was Großes kommt. Zum glück hate ich ein nachbar der ein selbstgebastelten Haken hatte in 4 meter länge. Ihn habe ich drum gebeten das er mir mal helfen soll. Als wir den Dorsch sicher gelandet haben konnten wir unsere Augen nicht glauben. Übrigen es hat nicht auf Wattwurm gebissen sonder auf Wittling. Wittling ist auf meine Wattwurm gegangen und der Dorsch auf Wittling. Also reine zufall und sehr viel Glück :vik:.


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,*

*so nachdem wir soeben wundervolles Dorschfilet zum Abendessen hatten, kann ich mich endlich um den Fangbericht kümmern. Fing diese Woche alles etwas holperig an. Nachdem am Freitag unser Hund (durch Halloweengeister aufgeschreckt#c) weggelaufen war und wir Ihn Ergebnislos die halbe Nacht gesucht haben, sa ich den geplanten Brandungsausflug schon in Gefahr.#q Glücklicherweise hatte sich jemand useres Hundes angenommen, so daß wir gegen 15:30 etwas verspätet unsere Reise gen Norden antreten konnten. *

*Wann:* 01.11.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 17:00-22:30
*Ort*: Bliesdorf (leider nicht meine Lieblingsstelle - oder vielleicht meine neue Lieblingsstelle)
*Wetter*: wolkig und regen
*Wind*: 4-5 aus Ost später nachlassend auf nord ost drehend; gute Brandung
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: bis knapp 100m
*Wer: *Ich und ein Freund
*Rutenzahl:* 3
*Vorfach*: meist einzelhaken mit kurzem Vorfach 
*Fänge:* 
ich 7 :mDorsche 42,47,43,52,49,54,47 ;      2 Wittlinge gute 33 und 34 
Freund 1 Dorsch 38 beim letzten einholen (ob das für eine Infektion mit dem Brandungsvirus reicht??)




*Sonstiges:* Trotz oder gerade wegen des Wetters ein toller Abend in der Brandung. Leider Anfangs etwas Materialintensiv - Marcel du kannst schon mal nen paar Krallenbleie und ne Keulenschnur bereitlegen.


Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## Carsten Heidorn

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Samstag 01.11.08
*Ort*: Hohenfelde
*Wetter*: anfangs trocken, später mäßiger regen
*Wind*: Ost 3-4
*Angelzeit*: 17:30h-21:30h
*Köder*: Wattwürmer
*Vorfach*:die man in jedem Angelladen bekommt
*Wurfweiten*: keine Ahnung, sieht man im dunkeln so schlecht
*Fang*: zu dritt 9 maßige Dorsche 39 - 50 cm

Ps. war viel Kraut unterwegs und der regen hätte auch nicht sein müssen, war aber trotzdem klasse mal wieder los gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann*:06.11.2008
*Uhrzeit:*16:00 - 18:30
*Ort: Dahme, Brücke*
*Wetter: stürmisch*
*Wind:* Osten
*Köder: *Wattis 
*Wurfweite: von plumps bis alles was geht*
*Wer: *ich
*Rutenzahl: 2*
*Vorfach:* Dorschvorfach
*Fänge: einen guten Dorsch und einen Miniwittling*


----------



## Hunter79

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 07.11.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 17:00-02:00
*Ort*: Fehmarn
*Wetter*: leicht bewölkt, später sternenklar ;
*Wind*: SSO-S schwach 
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: 40-.....
*Wer: *Ich 
*Rutenzahl:* 2 
*Vorfach*: alles ausprobiert
*Fänge:* 2 maßige Dorsche, 4 kleine und 2 Wittlinge (schwimmen wieder).

*ps:* Das erste mal Ostsee und das zweitemal Brandung,bin ich sehr zu frieden:m


----------



## Der Goldaal

*Fangberichte nicht aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 07.11.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 16:30 - 23:00
*Ort*: Kraksdorf
*Wetter*:bewölkt
*Wind*: Nischt
*Brandung*: Was ist das ???
*Köder*: Wattis und Ringler
*Wurfweiten*: 40-.....
*Wer:* 2 Kumpels und ICH
*Rutenzahl:* 7
*Vorfach*: was der Koffer und das Know How so hergab
*Fänge: Tja *zuerst die GUTE Nachricht *nur* eine Handvoll Nemos und einen Wittling; Aber auch *nur* 2 Dorsche zum Mitnehmen der eine um 40 der andere 66 cm. Wo der nur herkam ??? keine Ahnung, auf jeden Fall durfte ich ihn zwar rausholen, aber er gehörte mir gar nicht, Kumpel war Unterwegs zum Quatschen #d
*Fazit: Also trotz der schlechten Brandungsbedingungen hätte auf Grund der Vortage was kommen können. Es ist einfach wie es ist, der Dorsch hat sich aus Dänemark und Schleswig Holstein (vielleicht auch für immer) verabschiedet.#q Wer etwas anderes behauptet ist in meinen Augen ein Träumer (nicht übel nehmen bitte)*


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallöchen.

*Wer:* Bruder + Ich
*Wann*: 07.11.2008
*Uhrzeit: *17.00 - 22.00 Uhr
*Ort:* Glowe
*Wetter:* neblig
*Wind:* SO 3-4 abnehmend
*Köder: *Wattis
*Wurfweite:* wie immer
*Rutenzahl:* 4
*Vorfach:* Doppelhaken mit Leuchtmurmeln
*Fänge:*

Bruder: 5 Platte (28-35cm) + 3 Dorsche (60,55,50cm)
Ich: 7 Platte (28-40cm) + 2 Dorsche (57,53cm)

*sonstiges:* Durch den Nebel war es schön dunkel am Strand. Nach dem sich aber der Mond etwas durchgekämpft hatte, so geg. 21.00 Uhr, blieben die Bisse aus. Schade.
Alles in Allem war es aber ein guter Brandungstag mit schönen Fischen....und so viele Platten gab es bei uns lange nicht.#6


----------



## Kröte

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 06.11.2008
Uhrzeit: 17:00-22:00
Ort: Pelzerhaken
Wetter: bewölkt, Nieselregen
Wind: mäßig aus O 
Köder: Wattis 
Wurfweiten: läßt sich schwer abschätzen, vielleicht 60-80 m
Wer: Ich 
Rutenzahl: 2 
Vorfach: 1-Haken und 2-Hakenmontagen
Fänge: war ein superabend: 12 maßige Dorsche bis 55cm, 5 Wittlinge in mitnehmgröße, 1 plattfisch von 30 cm
nur wenige nemos, keine krabben
die bissse kamen immer schubweise, wenn ein schwarm vorbei kam, danach war wieder pause


----------



## Dorschjäger010

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 10.10.08
*Uhrzeit:* 16o-23.45
*Ort: *Seebrücke Haffkrug
*Wetter:* bedeckter Himmel,kurze Regenschauer
*Wind:* Südost, 7-8 stärke
*Köder: *Wattwurm
*Wurfweite: *60-80
*Wer: *Kumpel(Andy) und ich(Tommy)
*Rutenzahl: *4
*Vorfach: *Doppelsystem
*Fänge:* 4 Dorsche(45-45-48-51) und viel kleinkram Dorsch,Wittling und Platte,schwimmt alles wieder 
*Sonstiges: *Naja war sehr stürmisch fast schon zu viel...und zu viel lüttfisch...denke das Wasser ist noch ein wenig zu warm...


----------



## Ute

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 11.10.08
*Uhrzeit:* 18-21Uhr
*Ort: *Dahme TP
*Wetter:* fast wolkenloser Himmel
*Wind:* etwas
*Köder: *Wattwurm
*Wurfweite: *30- 60m
*Wer: *ich
*Rutenzahl: *2
*Vorfach: *1Doppelsystem und ein Nachläufer
*Fänge:*  Babydorsche
*Sonstiges:  *Vollmond. Auch ohne einen vernünftigen Fisch war es sehr schön, schon romantisch.


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,*

*besser spät als nie! Da ich gestern Abend Gäste hatte und mit den Vorbereitungen und der Nachsorge #g|schlafenzu kämpfen hatte, war es mir leider nicht früher möglich den Bericht zu erstellen.*


*Wann:* 14.11.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 18:30-0:30
*Ort*: Wulfen (da es schon stockdunkel war nur die Treppe runter und aufgebaut)
*Wetter*: wolkig und regen
*Wind*: 3 aus west (teilweise sogar w-nw)
null Wasser da!!!|kopfkrat sowenig Wasser hab ich noch nie erlebt!!!
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: bis etwa 100m
*Wer: *Ich 
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: diverse 
*Fänge:* 
3 Dorsche 43,47,54#6; 2 Flundern 31, 37
und jede Menge winzige Dorsche




*Sonstiges:* Ruhiges und entspanntes Angeln mit wenig aber ausreichend Fisch.


Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 15.11.08
*Uhrzeit:* 16:00 - 01:00Uhr
*Ort: *Hohenfelde
*Wetter:* Erst Regen und später fast Vollmond und richtig hell
*Wind:* ca. 6 Bft aus w/sw
*Köder: *Wattwurm
*Wurfweite: *alles was geht
*Wer: *ich
*Rutenzahl: *2
*Fänge:* 1 Dorsch 67cm, ein Butt 27cm
*Sonstiges: *Noch einige Untermaßige wieder schwimmen lassen.


----------



## Ostsee72

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 15.11.08
*Uhrzeit:* 15:00 - 21:00Uhr
*Ort: Erst Heidkate später dann Holtenau*
*Wetter:* Regen und später Vollmond 
*Wind:* ca. 6 Bft aus w/sw in Böen stärker
*Köder: *Wattwurm
*Wurfweite: *alles was geht
*Wer: *mein Schwager und ich
*Rutenzahl: *4
*Fänge:*  ein Butt 30cm, 2 Wittlinge ü30 sowie 15 Wintzlinge(2x davon Dorsch)
*Sonstiges: *In Heidkate war vor lauter Kraut kein vernünftiges Angeln möglich.


*Wann:* 13.11.08
*Uhrzeit:* 16:00 - 21:00Uhr
*Ort: *Eckernförde TVZ
*Wetter:* Vollmond,taghell
*Wind:* schwach aus w/sw
*Köder: *Wattwurm
*Wurfweite: *alles was geht
*Wer: *ich
*Rutenzahl: *2
*Fänge:* 1x Butt 33 cm, 6 Babydorsche, 12 Wittlinge(Winzlinge)
*Sonstiges: *Dorsche und Wittlinge alle ganz vorn gehakt und zum weiterwachsen geschickt


----------



## DerAlsterdorfer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Meine erste Brandung:

Wann: 15.11.08
Uhrzeit: 15:30 - 02:00
Ort: Dazendorf
Wetter: 6 Bfd w/sw, später w/nw zunehmend
Köder: Wattis & Kneifer
Wurfweite: 30m bis so weit ich kann (noch so ca. 80m)
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Rutenzahl: 4
Vorfach: Doppelhaken und Nachläufer
Fänge: Ich: 1 Dorsch (40cm) + 1 Dutzend Nemos, 3 Butt (25-26cm) & 2 Mini-Wittels. Kumpel: 2 Dorsche+ mehrere Nemos & 1 Butt
Sonstiges: Meine erste richtige Brandungstour hat echt Spaß gemacht! Hatte vorher so meine Bedenken, ob ich auch was an den Haken bekomme, meine Wurfweiten lassen doch noch zu wünschen übrig. Aber das war einfach nur geil! :vik:
..erst Sauwetter, später Vollmond und eine ordentliche Brise von Vorne! Yes, we can!:q 
Martin, ich freu mich schon auf das nächste Mal...!


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 15.11.08
Uhrzeit: 16:30 - 21.30
Ort: Nienhagen
Wetter: 4-5 Bfd seitlich
Köder: Wattis & Kneifer
Wurfweite: 50-120
Wer: ich und 243 andere
Rutenzahl: 2
Vorfach: Doppelhaken und Nachläufer
Fänge: Ich: 1 Butt (33) und 2 Wittlinge (28,33) 8 dorsche ( der größte hatte 15cm)
Sonstiges: es war mal wieder quantum cup aber naja bei mir nicht wirklich erfolgreich. insgesamt wurden 486 fische gefangen. der größte dorsch 71 und der größte butt 47
der beste hatte ca.20 fische und über 1000cm


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 22.11.08
Uhrzeit: 15:30 - 22:30
Ort: Marienleuchte
Wetter: 4 Bfd NW 
Köder: Wattis 
Wurfweite: 40m bis so weit wie möglich
Wer: 4 Vereinskamerdaden und ich
Rutenzahl: 10
Vorfach: Doppelhaken und Nachläufer
Fänge: Ich: 5 Platte (38,35,33,32,31), Kollegen zusammen 2 Dorsche (52 +38) und 4 Platte (35,33,25 und 26)
Sonstiges: Es gab immer mal wieder Schneeschauer und Regen. 
Was mich besonders :v hat war, dass der Strand übelst verschmutzt war mit Vorfächern, Schnürren und Wattwurmmverpackungen. Ich habe 1 komplette Montage mit Blei ausm Wasser gezogen.
Was ich nicht verstehen kann und will, ist das man nicht mal 5 Meter zu fuß zum Mülleimer laufen kann und seinen Müll da reinschmeißen kann#q#q.

Sonst war es ein sehr schöner Sasionabschluss:vik:


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,*

*nachdem ich zunächst Dazendorf angesteuert hatte (man hätte hier locker vom Parkplatz aus angeln können|kopfkrat) bin ich auf die Wind abgewandte Seite gewechselt. Da ich gesundheitlich eh etwas angeschlagen war mit Sicherheit die richtige Entscheidung.*

*Wann:* 22.11.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 17:30-0:00
*Ort*: Sütel
*Wetter*: heiter bis wolkig aber trocken
*Wind*: 4-5 aus N-NW ablandig
trotzdem jedemenge Wasser gerademal ausreichend Strand für Zelt und Co
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer / Tunke
*Wurfweiten*: gute 100m
*Wer: *Ich 
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: diverse 
*Fänge:* 
9 Flundern zwischen 25 und 37
3 Flundern U25, 3 Dorsche zwischen ca. 15 und 35cm 





*Sonstiges:* Die Flundern bissen zu einem großen Prozentsatz auf die getunkten Köder. Plattfischtunke erhältlich bei Mega Martins in Hamburg - siehe auch aktuelle Kutter und Küste. Selber mischen ist mir zu schmierig, aber so kann man damit durchaus gut angeln ohne sich komplett ein zu sauen.
Im Windschatten der Steilküste super entspanntes angeln.


Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## mcrae

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 23.11.2008
 Uhrzeit: 16:00 - 02:00
 Ort: Mittelstrand
 Wetter: 1-2 aus Süd nachlassend, -1°Luft, 9°Wasser
 Köder: Wattwurm
 Wurfweite: um 100m
 Wer: Kumpel und meine Wenigkeit
 Rutenzahl: 5

Fänge: 1 Flunder (31), ein paar kleine Platten , einen Dorsch (mit der Rekordlänge von 4,3cm) und eine Mefo mit ca.30cm...

War ein schöner Angelabend, an Fisch hätte gerne noch was grösseres bei rauskommen können, aber es hat doch mal wieder Spass gebracht.


----------



## der beste

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 28.11.2008
*Uhrzeit*: ab 14.30Uhr bis 01.30 Uhr
*Ort:* Seebrücke Rerik
*Wer:* Ich und 2 Kollegen
*Material:* jeder 2 Angeln(jeweils mit 2 Haken-Montagen),
*Wind u. Wetter:* Süd-Ost fast 1-3, leicht bewölkt so lala ...
*Wurfweite u. Köder:* von direkt runter bis AK-voraus, ne Menge Wattis
*Fänge*:zusammen 30 Platte (von Postkarte bis DinA 4)

Wir hatten eigentlich gegen mittag mit einer leeren Brücke und vielleicht noch ein paar Heringen gerechnet, aber weder das Eine noch das Andere traf ein. So an die 30 Angler waren bereits vor Ort und auch keine Heringe ... .
Später hatten wir erfahren, daß ein Fischer Netze gestellt hatte:v, deswegen keine Dorsche oder Wittlinge.Die Fangeldungen der abziehenden Angler liessen uns als die totalen Gewinner des Abends(Morgens) erscheinen.
Für uns ein toller Jahresabschluß. 
Grüsse an Maik und Michael. 
:vik:


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,*

*verdammt ruhiges Angeln (zu ruhig):c aber mein Sohn der diesmal wieder mit durfte war begeistert von dem wenigen Wind. *

*Wann:* 29.11.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 15:30-23:00
*Ort*: Bliesdorf
*Wetter*: bedeckt anfangs Schneeregen später trocken
*Wind*: wenig bis gar kein Wind aus w-sw
*Köder:* Wattis / Kneifer / Tunke
*Wurfweiten*: bis gute 100m
*Wer: *Ich und mein Junior
*Rutenzahl:* 2,5
*Vorfach*: diverse 
*Fänge:* 
jede Menge Kinderstube #d und nur ein Dorsch von 44cm für die Pfanne - beim letzten einholen#c. 

Bild bekomme ich nicht hochgeladen!

*Sonstiges:* wirklich wenig Fisch für die lange Angelzeit - aber auch solche Tage muß es geben.


Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## alex 82

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*




*Aktuelle Fangberichte aus der Brandung* 


*Datum*:Freitag, 5.12.08
*Ort*: Landzunge an der Belitzwerft
*Wetter*: Wolkig und Regen, später Troken
*Wind*: Südost 3
*Angelzeit*: 16h-2.00h
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: um 100m
*Fang*: zu zweit mit zwei ruten, 3 maßige Dorsche 50 bis 67 cm, 18 platte alle maßig bis 38cm


----------



## Ute

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 05.12.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 15:30-19:30
*Ort*: Dahme
*Wetter*: Regen, hin und wieder mal kurz trocken
*Wind*: wenig bis gar kein Wind 
*Köder:* Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: 30- 100m
*Wer: *Ich und ein Freund
*Rutenzahl:* 4
*Vorfach*: diverse 
*Fänge: *1 Dorsch


----------



## mcrae

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 07.12..2008
 Uhrzeit: 16:00 - 02:00
 Ort: Kalifornien
 Wetter: um 2 aus West auf Südwest drehend, 4°Luft, 7°Wasser
 Köder: Wattwurm
 Wurfweite: um 100m
 Wer: Kumpel und meine Wenigkeit
 Rutenzahl: 5

Insgesamt 13 Platten, drei gute. Diesmal nur eine wirklich kleine, der Rest grade eben untermassig.

Insgesamt wieder ein guter Angelabend.


----------



## wade67

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 7.12.
Uhrzeit: zwischen 16.00 und 23.00
Wo: Belitzwerfrt, links der Landzunge (die war besetzt)
Wind: 3 BFaus West
Köder: Wattwürmer
Wurfweite: Wüßt ich auch mal gerne. Um die 100
Wer: Mein Gewässerwart und ich
Rutenzahl: 4

Er 8 und ich 6 Platte quer Beet. Schöne Größen dabei.
Nochmal an alle: Nehmt Euren Müll mit ihr Schmutzfinken


----------



## Bausi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 5. und 6.12.
Uhrzeit: jeweils zwischen 17.00 und 24.00
Wo: Fehmarn, unterhalb Campingplatz Miramar
Wind: 1-2 BFaus West
Köder: Wattwürmer
Wurfweite: ca. 100 m
Wer: wir waren zu zweit
Rutenzahl: 4

Freitag haben wir bei eigentlich guten Bedingungen gar nichts gefangen und am Samstag bei nahezu Windstille 9 Platte und einen wirklich schönen Dorsch.


----------



## alex 82

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*instag, 9.12.08
*Ort*: Landzunge an der Belitzwerft
*Wetter*:Bedeckt Schneeregen
*Wind*: Südwest bis West 2-3 Bft
*Angelzeit*: 16h-21.00h
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: um 100m
*Fang*:  mit zwei ruten, 1 untermaßigen Dorsch und 7 maßige platte.


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,*

*ziemlich frustiert über die sau teure Autoreparatur (gut 1000 Euro#q#q#q) habe ich mich zum Ausgleich an die Küste begeben - irgendwie den Kopf frei kriegen. Ich befürchte mal, nach der Reparatur wird das wohl das letzte Angeln 2008 gewesen sein:c, und auch die Frühjahrsinvestitionen werden etwas geringer ausfallen als erhofft.:v*

*Wann:* 13.12.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 15:00-22:00
*Ort*: Bliesdorf
*Wetter*: anfangs bewölkt später klar, trocken
*Wind*: 3-4 aus ost bis südost, bei toller Brandung
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: knapp 100m
*Wer: *Ich und mein Junior
*Rutenzahl:* 2,5
*Vorfach*: diverse 
*Fänge:* 
2 Dorsche 47 und na sagen wir mal etwa 30








*Sonstiges:* trotz guter Bedingungen nur wenig Fisch. Ging den anderen Anglern am Strand ähnlich (nen paar Platte und zwei Wittlinge). Warum? War es etwa wieder der viel zitierte Mond:g? Keine Ahnung! Ist auch egal war trotzdem ein tolles Angeln.:m



Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Dann will ich auch mal ein zum Besten geben.

*Wann:* 12.12.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 15:00-21:00
*Ort*: Bojendorf
*Wetter*: bewölkt,trocken Vollmond
*Wind*: 1-2 westlichen Richtungen
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: um die 80m
*Wer: *Ich und ein paar andere
*Rutenzahl:* ich 2 Ruten
*Vorfach*: diverse 

*Fänge: *eine gute Platte von knapp 40cm. und mehrere kleinere

Alles in allen hats aber Spass gemacht.


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 19.12.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 16:00-21:00
*Ort*: Langholz
*Wetter*: klarer sternenhimmel aber kein vollmond
*Wind*: 2-3 westlichen Richtungen
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: 50-120
*Wer:  *kollege und ich
*Rutenzahl:* insgesamt 4 Ruten
*Vorfach*: diverse 

*Fänge: *tausende dorsche und wittlinge aber bis max. 12cm
würde schätzen 20 dorsche und 20 wittlinge aber nur bis 12cm
noch tausende fehlbisse
alles in allem ein scheiss angeln wegen der kleinen fische weil nichts über 12cm dabei war sonst wär es ja cool aber naja|uhoh:


----------



## Mefo23

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 20.12.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 15:00-18:30
*Ort*: Weissenhaus Seebrücke
*Wetter*: klarer sternenhimmel, abundzu leicht bewölkt
*Wind*: 7-8 westlichen Richtungen, Böen bis 9
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: 20-40m
*Wer:  *kollege und ich
*Rutenzahl:* insgesamt 2 Ruten
*Vorfach*: Impactshieds 60cm Seitenarm

Joa...das wetter war....stürmisch Gefangen habe ich einen butt von 32cm als es noch hell war...der Wind hat zu späterer Stunde noch zugenommen und hat das Angeln sogut wie unmöglich gemacht, haben dann gegen 18Uhr auch abgebrochen.




Hier nochmal n Bild mit mir, Fisch hab ich nicht fotografiert:


----------



## aalbert06

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 20.12.2008
*Wo:* Wustrow
*Uhrzeit:* 15.00-22.00 Uhr
*Wer:* Wir zu dritt (6 Ruten)
*Wind:* 7-8 WSW (schräg von vorn)
*Wasser:* trüb, extreme Brandung
*Wetter:* wolkig, 6°C
*Wurfweite:* 30-70m
*Köder:* Wattis
*Fang:* 7 Dorsche (3x 39,41,43,2x 44cm) und 1 maßige Flunder (26cm)

*Fazit:* Noch bessere Bedingungen gehen wohl nicht(nach Lehrbuch).
         Trotzdem nicht viel los und ganz schön anstrengender Wind.#c
         Wir hätten wohl die Sandbank auf 80 m überwerfen müssen, was aber auf Grund der Bedingungen nicht möglich war. Ab 50m war 200g Kralle nötig und ab 70m hat nichts mehr gehalten. Trotzdem hat es wieder viel Spass gemacht.


Gruß aalbert


----------



## Mefo23

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 22.12.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 17:00-19:30
*Ort*: Hohwacht Sandstrand
 *Wetter*: klarer sternenhimmel, stürmisch
*Wind*: 6-7 NW, Böen bis 8
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: 50-70m
*Wer: *ich
*Rutenzahl:* 1 Rute
*Vorfach*: Impactshieds 60cm Seitenarm

War wieder extremes Wetter, habe mich auf eine Rute begrenzt, wollte auch nur die Würmer von vorgestern verangeln. Hat mir immerhin 2 Butt eingebracht, 34cm und 26cm. Zum Ende stieg das Wasser leicht und ich hatte nurnoch Kraut am Haken, naja bei >1m hohen Wellen hab ich mich auch nicht gewundert.#d
Aber naja, neben dem fiesen Sandsturm hats dennoch Spass gebracht.(250g Kralle hat doch echt 4-7min. gehalten:g).


----------



## Hunter79

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*
Wann:* 26.12.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 15:00-23:00
*Ort*: Staberhuk
*Wetter*: bewölkt,trocken 
*Wind*: erst Ententeich,später nw 2
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: alles was geht
*Wer: *Ich 
*Rutenzahl:* ich 2 Ruten
*Vorfach*: diverse

Die meisten Bisse kamen auf Einzelhaken,nur 5 kleine die wieder schwimmen.Trotz pümpeln und Blasen an den Fingern ging leider nix #c


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,

so das wars aber nun wirklich für dieses Jahr. Werde mich bis 2009 zurückhalten.*
*An dieser Stelle deshalb schon mal allen einen Guten Rutsch und jede Menge Fische in 2009.*

*Wann:* 27.12.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 15:00-22:00
*Ort*: Wulfen
*Wetter*: bewölkt aber trocken
*Wind*: wenn man das Wind nennen kann vielleicht 1 aus west später abnehmend??
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: etwa 120m
*Wer: *Ich
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: überwiegend Nachläufer 60-80cm 
*Fänge:* 3 Flundern 25 27,32 und ein Dorsch von 47cm. Unter ferner liefen drei Dorsche von 20 bis gut 30cm und eine Aalmutter von etwa 30cm. Die Aalmutter hatte ich mit nem gut 30er Dorsch als doublette. Haben ganz schön Alarm gemacht an der Rute.






*Sonstiges:* ruhiger besinnlicher Jahresausklang mit ausreichend Fisch für ein Mitagessen.


Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## arktisfan

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

29.12.2008 16.30 Uhr -01.00 Uhr

Kägsdorf am Parkplatz
3 Mann 6 Ruten
Leichter Wind aus Südost
3 Grad unter Null gefühlt wie 7 Grad unter Null
11 Platte und viele viele kleine Nemos
Dorsch Fehlanzeige
Sternenklarer Himmel mit vielen Sternschnuppen

Insgesamt ein anstrengender Angeltörn ,leider zuviele Urlauber, in 3 Angelläden waren keine Wattwürmer mehr zubekommen , Brücken alle überfüllt, also wollten wir zum Strand, leider auch da, ein Angler reihte sich an den nächsten mußten ca 500 meter mit schweren Gepäck durch den tiefen Sand laufen bis wir einen freie Stelle am Strand gefunden haben
Desweitern sind die Einheimischen da sehr unfreundlich zu Berlinern, liegt wohl an der ehemaligen Teilung Ost /West.
Die haben die Mauer immer noch im Kopf und haben Angst wir Angeln ihnen die Fische weg.
Ich sag immer wer Deutsch spricht ist ein Deutscher ob aus Ost oder West 
Mein Fazit nie mehr Brandungsangeln wenn Ferien sind.
Wünsche euch allen einen Guten Rutsch


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin und*

*FROHES NEUES JAHR EUCH ALLEN!!!*

*So ich werde dann mal mit Bericht 1/2009 beginnen.*

*Habe zur Abwechslung mal nen neuen Strand getestet. *

*Wann:* 02.01.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 16:00-22:30
*Ort*: Kembs (bei Dazendorf)
*Wetter*: überwiegend klar sonnig und kalt
*Wind*: anfangs schwach windig aus Nord, später zunehmend auf vielleicht 3 aus Nord
*Köder*:Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: bis etwa 120m/ Fisch überwiegend bei etwa 80m
*Wer: *Ich und mein Junior
*Rutenzahl:* 3
*Vorfach*: überwiegend Nachläufer 60-80cm 
*Fänge:* 15 |supergriFlundern zwischen 25 und 40cm (davon 4 von meinem Sohn  #6)
zwei Flundern und ein winziger Dorsch durften wieder schwimmen







*Sonstiges:* Haben zum Glück durchgehalten. Bis ca. 20:30 Uhr hatten wir erst zwei Flundern. Erst mit zunehmendem Wind ging es dann auch richtig zur Sache. Super Angeln trotz der kalten Temperaturen.


Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*Wann:* 17.01.09
*Uhrzeit:* 11:00-18:00
*Ort*: Großenbroder Mole
*Wetter*: bewölkt,trocken 
*Wind*: ca 4-5  SSO
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: ca 30-40 m
*Wer: *Ich und ein Kollege
*Rutenzahl:* je 2 Ruten
*Vorfach*: wenig Schmuck,lange Mundschnüre

die Luft hatte ca -1/+1 Grad und das wasser so bei 2 Grad

leider war nur zu dieser frühen Stunde 
nur eine Flunder von 41 cm
bereit mit nach hause zu kommen


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 17.01.09
*Uhrzeit:* 16:00-21:00
*Ort*: Bliesdorf
*Wetter*: trocken, ab 20:30 leichter Regen
*Wind*: ca 4  SSO
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: von 60m bis alles was geht 
*Wer: *Ich 
*Rutenzahl:* je 2 Ruten
*Vorfach*: Weitwurf-Nachläufer

*Fänge: *nichts :c nur ein paar vorsichtige Zupfer konnte diese aber nicht überlisten. Trotzdem nettes klönen mit den Angelkollegen die links u. rechts von mir standen. *Gegen 20:00* *erhellte ein greller Lichtblitz in einem bläulichen Leuchten für einige Sekunden den Himmel  und es war taghell. Laut N24 soll es sich um einen Meteroiden gehandelt haben ?|kopfkrat
*


----------



## Schomi1985

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : 19.01.2009
Wo: Thiessenkai/Kiel Holtenau
Wann : 16:00 - 18:00 Uhr
Köder : Wattwurm / Blinker
Wurfweite : 30-40m
Wind : 6 aus Süd
Wer : ich
Fische : Eine schöne Mefo
Bemerkung: Ich bin neu in Kiel und war heute das erste mal dort um restliche Wattis zu baden. Hatte mich ganz ans Ende des Kais gestellt wo es danach mit der Steinböschung weitergeht. Leider hatte ich nach 3 Auswürfen 3 Vorfächer weniger. Frustriert habe ich dann noch ein wenig zum Spass geblinkert und doch tatsächlich kurz vor Ende noch eine schöne Mefo gefangen. Ich werde demnächst mal wieder bei weniger Wind mein Glück versuchen in der Hoffnung eine Stelle zu finden, wo nicht jedes Vorfach hängen bleibt.


----------



## mcflock

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 18.01.09
*Uhrzeit:* 7:30-15:00
*Ort*: Bliesdorf, runter zum Wald richtung Altenbek
*Wetter*: trocken,zunehmende Bewölkung ab 14:00 l.Regen, 
*Wind*: ca 3-4  SW
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: von 50m? 
*Wer: *Ich 
*Rutenzahl:* 1 Branungsrute, 1 Spinnrute
*Vorfach*: Butt Vorfach, große Kugeln, 150-170g Kralle

Schöner Sonnenaufgang, leider gab´s keinen Fisch. Einige ortsansässige beklagten dies auch von den Vortagen.


----------



## Jochen83

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 17.01.09
Uhrzeit: 16:30-22:30
Ort: Weissenhaus 
Wetter: leichter schnee-regen  
Wind: war ablandig, durch Wald und Küste hinter mir kaum spürbar
Köder: Wattis 
Wurfweiten: -105m 
Wer: Ich + Bekannter
Rutenzahl: 2 Branungsrute, 
Vorfach: Selfmade-Vorfächer... musste mehrere ausprobieren
Fisch: 6 Schöne Platten -40cm und eine kleine!!!
Besonderes: Nach dem Meteoriten kein Biss mehr!!!

Wann: 19.01.09
Uhrzeit: 17:30-00:00
Ort: Weissenhaus 
Wetter: Schneegriesel 
Wind: war böig ablandig, durch Wald und Küste hinter mir kaum spürbar
Köder: Wattis 
Wurfweiten: -ca 115m bzw. so weit ich konnte
Wer: Ich 
Rutenzahl: 2 Branungsrute, 
Vorfach: Selfmade
Fisch: 3 Platten, wovon einer an der 40cm Grenze kratzte.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## AALfänger69

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Gestern
Fehmarn Miramar
6-7 aus süd
2 ruten
div Vorfächer und perlen
wattis und seeringler
zwische 30 und 120m

kein zupfer 

von 16.45 bis 22.15 uhr


----------



## aalbert06

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 24.1.09   15.30-22.30 Uhr
Wo: Wustrow
Wer: Freund und ich
Wetter: Bedeckt, Wind: SW 3, 3°C Luft, 3,5°C Wasser
Verhältnisse: Kein Mond, Wasser leicht angetrübt, mäßige Brandung
Wurfweiten: 30-120m
Ruten: 6
Fang: 6 Flundern bis 26cm#c
Fazit: Wasser zu kalt für Dorsch!?


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,

viele nette Leute kernengelernt. Wenig Fisch :caber viel Spaß :q.*

*Wann:* 24.01.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 15:00-23:00
*Ort*: Dahme Schleuse (bei Ute)
*Wetter*: anfangs sonnig später bewölkt und zeitweilig Regen
*Wind*: wenn man das Wind nennen kann vielleicht 1-2 aus west bis süd west
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 30 und 120m
*Wer: *Ich (und 11 andere Boardies)
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: überwiegend Nachläufer 60-80cm 
*Fänge:* 2Flundern 25 und 35






*Sonstiges:* 1-3 Platten war wohl der Schnitt. 6 Platten war das höchste. Die meisten unter 30cm

Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 21.02.09
*Uhrzeit:* 16.00-21:00
*Ort*: Miramar
*Wetter*: erst schönstes Wetter sonne kaum wind, dann aber wie befürchtet Schnee und Regen
*Wind*: ca 1-2  SW
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Fänge: 3 Platte bis 30 und eine Aalmutter 27 cm#d.*
 *Wurfweiten*: von 60-120M
*Wer: *5 Vereinskollegen und ich 
*Rutenzahl:* Insgesamt 12 Ruten
*Vorfach*: Normale und Nachläufer
*Sonstiges: *Haben wegen des sch.. Wetters um 21 Uhr abgebrochen. Wir hatten nur die 4 Bisse sonst garnichts kein Zupfer. Auch die anderen Leudde am Strand haben nichts gefangen:v. Kann ja nur besser werden.


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 28.02.09
*Uhrzeit:* 16.00-22:00
*Ort*: Dahme Schleuse
*Wetter*: bevölkt, Nieselregen
*Wind*: leicht W ?
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Fänge: 4 Flundern, alle Einheitsgröße von nur 22-23 cm#d*
*Wurfweiten*: alle Weiten bis vllt. 100 m
*Wer: Ich + viele andere Boardies* 
*Rutenzahl:* ich mit 2 Ruten
*Vorfach*: Einzelhaken, Nachläufer 60-80 cm
*Sonstiges: jeder hatte Flundern, 90 % waren dieses Einheitsmaß von 22-25 cm #d..Fisch scheint da zu sein, aber nur die Kleinen*


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 01.03.09
*Uhrzeit:* 17.00-20:00
*Ort*: Warnkenhagen Steilküste (M-V)
*Wetter*: Frühlingshaft, Sonnenschein um die 10 °C
*Wind*: windstill
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Fänge: nix*
*Wurfweiten*: alles was geht, vllt. >100m ??
*Wer: * mein Vadder und ich  
*Rutenzahl:* Insgesamt 3 Ruten
*Vorfach*: Nachläufer
*Sonstiges: *Haben 2 nette Bellybootfahrer getroffen, die waren am einpacken und hatten 0 Anfasser und 0 Fisch, obwohl das Wetter für Mefo genial war |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 06.03.09
*Uhrzeit:* 17.00-21:30
*Ort*: Weidenfelder Strand bei Kappeln
*Wetter*: 4 Grad,NO 4-5,Nieselregen
*Wind*: NO 4-5
*Köder*: Wattis und Ringler
*Fänge: Ein 30er Butt ein 20er schwimmt wieder*
*Wurfweiten*: 100m
*Wer: *mein Kumpel und ich
*Rutenzahl:* Insgesamt 4 Ruten
*Vorfach*: Wishbone Nachläufer und Einzelhaken,Eigenbau
*Sonstiges: Hab die Schnauze voll vom Brandungsangeln,da kann man sein Geld gleich verbrennen,wer hier meldet das er über 20 Platte an einen Abend fängt sollte sich mal lieber für die nächste Staffel der Uri Geller Show bewerben.:v*
*Anstatt Opel zu retten sollte sich Angie lieber um Dorsch Aufzucht kümmern ! *


----------



## Der Goldaal

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung* *Wann:* 06.03.09
*Uhrzeit:* 17.00-23:00
*Ort*: Dahme Campinplätze
*Wetter*: Regen ohne Pause
*Brandung*: Super
*Köder*: Wattis
*Fänge: 7 Butt davon 2 um 30 3 um 25 und 2 reden wir nicht drüber*
*Wurfweiten*: 60-120m
*Wer: *2 Kumpels und ich
*Rutenzahl:* Insgesamt 6 Ruten
*Vorfach*: alles mögliche
*Sonstiges: wir wollten ja nur mal "ausstinken". Ausser den gefangenen keine Bisse sichtbar. Leider auch (um diese Jahreszeit eher ungewöhnlich) viel Kraut. Mußten Krallenbleie einsetzen, danach war Angeln trotz Kraut gut möglich. Zu meinem Vorredner hast ja recht, aber für Dorsch wäre es in der Brandung eh noch ein wenig kalt.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**Wann:* 07.03.09
*Uhrzeit:* 17.00-23:00
*Ort*: Heiligenhafen Kiki Bar
*Wetter*: Bewölkt, später Sternenklar und super Licht durch den Mond
*Brandung*: hä, watt is datt denn
*Köder*: Wattis
*Fänge: hä ? 0 Nix nada*
*Wurfweiten*: 20-130m
*Wer: *1 Kumpel und ich
*Rutenzahl:* Insgesamt 5 Ruten
*Vorfach*: alles mögliche
*Sonstiges: *Also eigentlich hätten wir nur die Würmer gebraucht, die wir beim ersten mal Bestecken drauf gemacht haben. Da war aber auch gar nichts unterwegs. Eigentlich doch ein Super Buttstrand. Naja....


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 14.3.09*
*Uhrzeit:* 18.30 - 22.30 uhr
*Ort*: Noer
*Wetter*: erst sternenklar dann brutal bewölkt ( so dunkel war es noch nie in der brandung wenn ich los war)
*Wind: 3 seitlich*
*Köder*: Wattis
*Fänge: 3 dorsche *
*Wurfweiten*: 60-120m
*Wer: *ich
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: doppelhaken
*Sonstiges: 2 bisse noch gehabt + 2 gute fische im krautfeld verloren + die 3x40er dorsche...alle bisse extrem vorsichtig..relativ viel kraut...alle bisse von 21.00 - 21.30 uhr gehabt.danach und davor nichts, gar nichts|gr:*


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 14.03.09
*Uhrzeit:* 16.00-24:00
*Ort*: Großenbrode, Fahrrinne Binnensee
*Wetter*: kurzer schauer, sonst leichter nieselregen
*Wind*: südost 3, später 4
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Fänge: insg. 4 platten,davon 2 zum mitnehmen, 1 aalmutter*
*Wurfweiten*: ins Fahrwasser 30m
*Wer: * 2 kumpels und ich
*Rutenzahl:* Insgesamt 6 Ruten
*Vorfach*: Nachläufer, Doppelhakensystem
*Sonstiges: die platten bissen immer nur an einer Rute ... Gelbe Auftriebskugeln!

gruß und petri
lars
*


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 18.03.09
*Uhrzeit:* 18.00-23:00
*Ort*: Kalifornien in Holstein
*Wetter*: klar, kein regen
*Wind*: nordwest 4 später 3
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Fänge: *9 Platten von 30-52!!!cm und einen Dorsch von 45cm
*Wurfweiten*:  bis ca 100 meter
*Wer:* kumpel und ich
*Rutenzahl:* Insgesamt 4 Ruten
*Vorfach*: Eigenbauvorfächer
*Sonstiges: *Alle Fische bissen zwischen 20 und 22 Uhr

gruß Lasse


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 19.03.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 17:00-00:30
*Ort*: Dazendorf
*Wetter*: Sternenklar
*Wind*: ca. 4  N (kam etwas von rechts)
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: von 60m bis alles was geht 
*Wer:  *mein Sohn Seabastian u. ich
*Rutenzahl:* 4 Ruten
*Vorfach*: Weitwurf,Nachläufer,eigentlich alles ausprobiert

*Fänge: *18 maßige Platten ( von 28 bis 54 cm), ein untermaßiger Dorsch :vik: 
*Die 54 er Platte hatte natürlich mein Sohn**. Ein toller Brandungsabend.
*


----------



## südhesse

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 21.03.09
*Uhrzeit:* 14-21.00
*Ort*: helgoland kai wilhelmshaven
*Wetter*: trocken,sonnig
*Wind*: ca 2-3 o bis süd-ost
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: 60-1xx 
*Wer: *Ich 
*Rutenzahl:* 3Branungsrute
*Vorfach*: Butt Vorfach,  150-190g Kralle
*Fänge: 2 untermassige platten*
*BESONDERES:  ob ebbe oder flut war hat an der bissmenge keinen unterschied gemacht *


----------



## Flatman

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 31.03.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 19:30 - 23:15 Uhr (wegen Freundin nicht so lange) 
*Ort*: Rerik Teufelsschlucht
*Wetter*: bewölkt 
*Wind*: vielleicht 1-2 aus w bis wsw
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: ca 60 bis 70m hinter der 1. Bank
*Wer: *Ich (und Freundin mit Hund)
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: Fertigvorfächer von Balzer
*Fänge:* 1 Scholle 30cm und 1 Dörschlein ca 15cm

*sonstiges:* war mein erstes Brandungsangeln bisse gabs einige nur leider zu kurz bis ich die rute in der hand hatte wars meistens schon vorbei. einen guten fisch durch schnurbruch verloren (hat fast das dreibein umgerissen)


----------



## andre23564

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin,

*Wann:* 02.04.2009
U*hrzeit:* 19:30 - 01.00 Uhr (bis die Wattis endlich alle waren )
*Ort*: Staberhuk
*Wetter*: klar, leider zu viel Mondlicht 
*Wind*: 2-3 so um Ost
*Kö**der*: Wattis, Tobis und Heringsfetzen 
*Wurfweiten*: von nah bis fern
*Wer:*  Kumpel und ich
*Rutenzahl:* 5
*Fänge:* 3 Butt 35-42 cm ( 1x Watti, 1x Tobi, 1x Heringsfetzen) und ca. 10x Dorsch Krabbelgruppe 15 bis 20cm, schwimmen hoffentlich alle noch.

Wird mit steigenden Wassertermperaturen hoffentlich wieder besser.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Stefan6

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:3./4.4.09
Wer: Lennart und ich
Angelzeit:19:00-03:00 Uhr
Fangzeit: ab 20Uhr-03:00Uhr
Ort: Hohenfelde
Windrichtung und Stärke:1-2
Wetter: klar,Mond
Köder:Wattis,Seeringler
Fischartlatten,Dorsch
Anzahl: 18 Plstten,1Dorsch (Lennart 12 Platten,1 Dorsch/ich 6Platten)
Gewicht:-
Länge:25-35cm,Dorsch untermaßig
Sonstigesorsch ging garnix,Platten bissen sehr vorsichtig


----------



## südhesse

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:4.4.09
Wer: ich
Angelzeit:15-21 Uhr
Fangzeit: 15-17.00
Ort: wilhelmshaven /helgoland kai
Windrichtung und Stärke:1-2
Wetter:drüb
Köder:Wattis
Fischartorsch
Anzahl: 1Dorsch 
Gewicht:????
Länge:30cm (durfte wieder schwimmen^^
Sonstiges:noch  bisse aber nichts zu verwerten abend ging dann das grosse fressen bei den möven los evt heringe kommen?!


----------



## Dorschoffi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 04.04.2009

*Ort:* Dazendorf

*Zeit:* ca. 17:30-0:00

*Wetter:* anfangs Sonnenschein, ab ca.19:00 bedeckt, trocken

*Wind:* ab ca. 19:00 3-4 aus West, vorher Ententeich

*Vorfach:* Doppelhaken Cascade, Einzelhaken Nachläufer

*Fänge:* zu zweit 11 Platten (28-42 cm), Kumpel 5, ich 6, dazu noch ein paar untermaßige und zwei Minidorsche


----------



## dmoppel

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:11/12.4 
Ort : Als/ DK
Zeit :16-2 Uhr
Wetter: Super mit Sterne und Mond
Wind :Ja mit bester Brandung
Köder :Wattis
Fänge : 31 :kPLATTEN :vik:davon 1 Retour
Fazit :g,geil und anstrengend, alle Fische im dunkeln gefangen
Ps. nein ich sage nicht wo
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Koschi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 3.4.09
Wer: McMc, Koschi
Angelzeit: 16-23
Fangzeit: 20:30-22:30
Ort: Dahme links
Windrichtung und Stärke: 2-3 Ost
Köder: Wattwürmer, Seeringler
Fischart: Platte, Dorsch
Anzahl: 8 Platte, 1 Dorsch
Vorfach: Wishbone-Rig (alles andere weniger fängig diesen Abend)
Sonstiges: untermaßige Platte nicht gezählt oben, der Dorsch nur erwähnt, weil er so überraschend war, war auch zu klein. Der größte Platte mit der letzten Rute 50cm (McMc). Da hat man beim Gehen dann ein so ungutes Gefühl...^^


----------



## saebel

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 11.4.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 20:30 - 00:15 Uhr 
*Ort*: Hohenfelde rechts
*Wetter*: klar
*Wind*: 3-4 ONO
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: so weit es ging
*Wer: *Ich und Kumpel
*Rutenzahl:* 3
*Vorfach*: Eigenbau 2 Haken
*Fänge:* 17 Butt 25-48 cm 1 Dorsch 47 cm

*sonstiges:* bin meist nur einmal im Jahr los, aber diesmal war es so gut wie seit Jahren nicht bei mir. Tolle Sache.Petri für alle anderen.


----------



## Dani_CH

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 11.4.-16.4.2009 
*Uhrzeit:* 19.30-24.00 Uhr 
*Ort*: Neuhaus Strand Dierhagen/ Darss
*Wetter*: klar
*Wind*: 3-4 NO
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: Hinter erster Sandbank/ ca. 100m
*Wer: *Ich und Kollege
*Rutenzahl:* 4
*Vorfach*: Eigenbau 1 Haken
*Fänge:* 10 Flundern 25-48 cm 2 Dorsch 40 cm

Gruss aus der Schweiz, Dani_CH


----------



## mcmc

Wann: 18.4.2009
Uhrzeit: 17:30 - 22:30 Uhr 
Ort: Gillhus links (Heiligenhafen)
Wetter: klar
Wind: 4-5 NO
Köder: Wattis und Ringler
Wurfweiten: alles was geht
Wer: Ich im Rahmen des Exori-Martins-Cup
Vorfach: Wishbone
Fänge: 6 Butt 28-32 cm


----------



## Hunter79

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 18.4.2009
Uhrzeit: 17:30 - 22:30 Uhr 
Ort: Gillhus rechts (Heiligenhafen)
Wetter: klar
Wind: 4-5 NO
Köder: Wattis und Ringler
Wurfweiten: alles was geht
Wer: Ich im Rahmen des Exori-Martins-Cup
Fänge: 1 Butt 29 cm


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,

so nachdem ich nun endlich meine Fotos von der Digicam runter habe ein paar nachträge.*

*Wann:* 03.04.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 17:00-24:00
*Ort*: Rosenfelde
*Wetter*: sonnig, klar
*Wind*: wenn ich mich richtig erinner etwa 2 aus ost bis nord ost
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 30 und 120m
*Wer: *Ich und mein Junior
*Rutenzahl:* 2,5
*Vorfach*: überwiegend Nachläufer 60-80cm 
*Fänge:* 8Flundern zwischen 25 bis 37
und ein paar kleine die wieder schwimmen durften
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=97767&d=1232883918
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=97768&d=1232883918



*Sonstiges:* Die Qualität der Fische war eher schlecht.

Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,

so der zweite Nachtrag.*

*Wann:* 10.04.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 17:00-24:00
*Ort*: Fehmarn
*Wetter*: sonnig, klar (auch in der Nacht Tag hell)
*Wind*: wenn ich mich richtig erinner gute 3-4 aus ost 
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 30 und 120m
*Wer: *Ich und mein Junior
*Rutenzahl:* 2,5
*Vorfach*: überwiegend Nachläufer 60cm 
*Fänge:* 6 Flundern zwischen 25 bis 40
und jedemenge (etwa 15) kleine Dorsche die wieder schwimmen durften.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=103338&d=1240153352







*Sonstiges:* Die Qualität der Fische erheblich besser. Immerhin ein paar Dorsche von gut 30 cm dabei gewesen. Vielleicht kommen ja bald auch wieder vernünftige aus dem Wasser. Super Abend in der Brandung.

Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,

so nun was aktuelles. Nachdem ich zunächst erfolglos ne viertel Stunde in Bliesdorf gegen das Kraut :vgekämpft habe,*
*bin ich noch ein bischen weiter gefahren und war somit erst gegen 20:30 Uhr am Strand. Die Brandung sah alles andere als vielversprechend aus aber die Uhrzeit zwang mich nicht noch mal um zu ziehen. Gegen 21 Uhr waren die Montagen im Wasser und bereits eine Minute später der erste Biss den ich auch verwerten konnte. Das lies hoffen!*
*
**Wann:* 17.04.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 21:00-02:00
*Ort*: OH
*Wetter*: sonnig, klar
*Wind*: gutte aus ost (bis Nord Ost) 
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 30 und 120m
*Wer: *Ich 
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: überwiegend Nachläufer 60-80cm 
*Fänge:* 22 :vik:Flundern zwischen 25 bis 45
weitere 4 Flundern(25,25,u20,u20)und ein Dorsch von 15cm durften wieder schwimmen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=103342&d=1240153986



Was für ein Abend in der Brandung.  Ich glaub ich muß gleich wieder los.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=103342&d=1240153986Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## FalkenFisch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 18.04.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 16:00-23:30
*Ort*: Dazendorf, links vom Parkplatz
*Wetter*: sonnig, klar, ohne Mond
*Wind*: erst NO 4-5, später O 3
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 80 und 100m
*Wer: *Ich + meine Tochter
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: Eigenbau
*Fänge:* 9 Platte zwischen 22 und 46 cm 

Noch einen Angelplatz zwischen den Starterfelden von zwei Angelveranstaltungen ergattern können.


----------



## Palerado

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 18.04.2009
Uhrzeit: 18:00-02:00
Ort: Teichhof / Fehmarn direkt am Parkplatz
Wetter: sonnig, klar, ohne Mond
Wind: erst NO 4-5, später O 3
Köder: Wattis / Kneifer
Wurfweiten: zwischen 60 und 80m
Wer: Ich 
Rutenzahl: 2
Vorfach: Wishbone lief am besten
Fänge: 19 Platte von 25 - 42 cm 

Lief wirklich super. 5 kleinere kamen wieder rein genau wie ein ca. 6cm langer Dorsch.
Wären locker noch mehr geworden wenn ich nicht ab 22 Uhr Würmer gespart hätte.


----------



## dorschjaeger75

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 25.04.2009
Uhrzeit: 19:30-01:30
Ort:Fehmarn Ostküste bei Klausdorf
Wetter: sonnig, klar, ohne Mond
Wind: O-SO 2-3
Köder: Wattis
Wurfweiten: zwischen 80 und 100m
Wer: Ich 
Rutenzahl: 2
Vorfach: Cascade-Nachläufer und Lifter
Fänge: 2 Dorsch von 50 und 43cm, dazu noch 6x um die 30cm (schwimmen natürlich wieder)


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,

so das war dann wohl der Ausgleich für das letzte Wochenende. Diesmal gab es massenweise Dorsch (leider maximal etwa 35cm) und wenig Platte. Haben dann zur Schonung der kleinen Dorsche irgendwann abgebrochen.*
*
**Wann:* 25.04.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 18:00-00:00
*Ort*: Fehmarn
*Wetter*: sonnig, klar
*Wind*: anfangs 1-2 aus ost später nachlassend
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 30 und 120m
*Wer: *Ich und mein Junior
*Rutenzahl:* 2,5
*Vorfach*: überwiegend Nachläufer 60-80cm 
*Fänge:* 2 Flundern 27 und 34cm
jede Menge kleiner Dorsche bis 35cm durften wieder schwimmen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=103343&d=1240154940
Etwas wenig Fisch zum mitnehmen :c- aber egal - dafür hatte ich Heute meine Meerforellen Premiere an der Spinnrute.

Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## killala

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 10.04.09 / 11.04.09
*Uhrzeit:* 16-20:00 / 12-20:00
*Ort*: Südmole Ijmuiden
*Wetter*: überwiegend trocken, sonnig
*Wind*: ca 2  süd
*Köder*: Ringler / razershells 
*Wurfweiten*: 80-120 
*Wer: *Ich 
*Rutenzahl:* 2 Brandungsruten
*Vorfach*: Butt/Dorsch Vorfach, 130-150g Kralle
*Fänge: 2 Platte, 1 Abriss Dorsch o.ä. / 5 Platte, 3 davon untermaßig*
*BESONDERES: keine Bisse bis zum Einsetzen der Flut, Holländer sind sehr kollegiale Angler!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mosiluna

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 25.04.2009
Uhrzeit: 10.00 - 24.00
Ort: Dazendorf
Wetter: Sonnig
Wind: Ost 3-4
Köder: Wattwurm und Heringsfetzen
Wurfweiten: 30 bis ca. 120 m
Wer: Kumpel und Ich
Rutenzahl: 4 x Brandung, 2x Spinn
Vorfach: selfmade Paternoster und Durchläufer sowie Blinker
Fänge: NIX

Gefangen haben wir uns nur nen Sonnenbrand. Weder Butt, Dorsch Mefo oder Horni
Nicht mal ein biß
---Aber schön Wurst vom Grill --- 

War schon 7 mal in Dazendorf und hab'da noch nie gefangen.
Mann soll eben dort bleiben wo man weiß daß man dort fängt!!!!


----------



## mcmc

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 02.05.2009
Uhrzeit: 15.30-00:15 
Beißzeit: 16:30-00:15
Ort: Dahme links
Wetter: sonnig
Wind:  Ost 2, später Null
Köder: Wattis, Ringler 
Wurfweiten: alles was geht 
Wer: Mein Bruder und ich 
Vorfach: Wishbone, ab und zu auch Ein-Haken-Montagen nach unten, um die letzten Meter herauszuholen
Fänge: 16 Platte bis 34cm (bestimmt noch einmal so viele, die wieder schwimmen sowie 5 Babydorsche), 1 Aal 60cm (#6)
BESONDERES: Wasser lief stark ab, da am Vortag strammer Wind, hat die Fische aber nicht gestört


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Moin
2.5.09
War auf Fehmarn Marinleuchte
Wasser sehr Flach
Fänge: 12 Butt davon 4 unter mass
            2 Dorsch waren den Namen nicht wert. ca 9cm
Kein Wind bisse nur schwer zu sehen
MINIBUBI


----------



## Brandungsfutzi1

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann:02.05.09
Wo:Niobe
Angelzeit: 19:30 Uhr - 01:00 uhr
Wind:umlaufend
Montage: Doppelsystem
Fänge:25 Butt zwischen ( 30 - 45 cm)
Bemerkung:
Es waren auch reichlich untermaßige Platte unterwegs.


----------



## Hänger 67

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann :09.05.2009
Uhrzeit :18.00-23.30 Uhr
Ort : Fehmarn / Staberdorf
Wetter : Sonne Wolken
Köder : Wattis
Wurfweite : ca.40-90m
Wer : Ich
Ruten :2
Vorfach : Doppelsystem,Nachläufer
Fänge :5 Dorsche, 25-33cm schwimmen alle wieder.






 Bisse erst mit der Dunkelheit.


----------



## aalbert06

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 16.5.09
*Uhrzeit:* 18.00-1.30 Uhr
*Wo:* Kühlungsborn
*Wer:* 2 Freunde und ich
*Köder:* Wattis und Ringler
*Wetter:* Klar leichte Brise aus Ost, Wasser fast klar mit vielen Algen
*Wurfweiten:* 60-130m
*Fang:* Dorsch 41,42,45 und 47cm und viele untermaßige
         Flunder 10 untermaßige
         Wittling 5 untermaßige
*Fazit:* Es gibt noch maßige Dorsche in der Brandung, nur zu wenig.
         Ich hoffe das die vielen kleinen ein Zeichen für                            wieder bessere Fänge sind.


----------



## aalbert06

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:*  30.5.09
*Wo:*  Rerik-Teufelsschlucht
*Uhrzeit:* 18.30-1.30 Uhr
*Wer:*  Wir zu dritt
*Köder:*  reichlich Wattis
*Wetter:*  heiter 
*Wind:*  NO 4-5 
*Wasser:*  gute Brandung, sehr trüb, hoher Wasserstand und viel Kraut 
*Wurfweiten:*  60-110 m
*Montagen: * Liftsysteme
*Fang:*  einige untermaßige Dorsche und 3 die passten (38,41,42)
*Fazit:*  Die Bedingungen haben Hoffnung auf mehr gemacht, vielleicht schwammen sie ja in der ersten Rinne, die aber auf Grund der vielen Algen nicht beangelbar war. Nur mit hochgestellten Ruten und entsprechender Wurfweite war überhaupt das Angeln möglich.
Ein Aal hat sich noch mit einem verschleimten Vorfachkneul und aufgebogenen Haken noch im Wasser verabschiedet. Wenn man ein mal nicht hinschaut...#q
Nächstes mal wirds besser Helge. 

Gruß aalbert


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 02.06.2009
Uhrzeit: 16-21.30uhr
Ort: erst fehmarnsundbrücke vom festland, dann mole in grobo
Wetter: sonnig
Wind: krass
Köder: Wattis 
Wer: Ich und 2 kumpels
Rutenzahl: insgesamt 5 
Fänge:1 maßige platte, ca 15 kleinstdorsche und noch 4 weitere babyplatte
sonstiges: seeeehr schweres angeln, viel kraut und kaum bisserkennung möglich

petri und gruß
lars


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Moin
Wann ? 31.5
Wo? Marinleuchte
ab Ca 22 Uhr
5 Kleinst Dorsche Schwimmen alle 
2 Angler neben mir nahmen mit was zu fangen war!! Sind ja sowieso Tot.
Habe mich vom Acker gemacht.
MINIBUBI


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann: Mittwoch, 27.05.2009
Wo: DK, Helnaes auf Fünen
Was: Ne schöne um die 40er Flunder
Wetter: West um 7 BFT
Wer: Ich
Womit: Wattwurm
Sonstiges: Geile Brandung, geiles Wetter, für 1 Stunde angeln bin ich zufrieden  :m*


----------



## aalbert06

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 20.6.09
*Wer:* Icke
*Wo:* Rerik
*Uhrzeit:* 18.30-2.00 Uhr
*Wetter:* wolkig
*Wind:* bis 23 uhr fast windstill dann ca. W 3
*Wasser:* leichte Trübung, wenig Kraut am Rand, ablaufend, 18°C am Rand
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweiten: *20-130m, haben auf allen Weiten gebissen, die maßigen auf 130m
*Montagen:* Liftsystem 1-Haken und Doppelhaken-Lift
*Fang:* Dorsch 2 x 39 cm, Flunder 29 und 33 cm, Aal 73 cm#:
*Fazit:* Es waren reichlich Dorsche unterwegs bei denen nur wenige Zentimeter zum Maß fehlten. Könnte ein guter Brandungsherbst werden!
Diesmal hab ich beim Aal besser aufgepaßt und ihn sofort angeschlagen. 

Gruß aalbert06


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 4.7.2009
*Wer:* 2 "Küstenneulinge" und ich
*Wo:* Marienleuchte
*Uhrzeit:* 22.20-1.00 Uhr
*Wetter:* Erst leicht bewölkt, dann zog eine schwarze Wand auf
*Wind:*  ca. W 3, auffrischend auf geschätzte 5
*Wasser:* klar, knappe 20°, wenig Kraut
*Köder:* Seeringler
*Wurfweiten: *30 bis 100m
*Montagen:* Doppelhakensysteme für Platte
*Fang:* Viele kleine Dorsche, die uns die Wümer vom Haken nagten
*Fazit:* Hatte 2 gute Bisse und nette Drills, die aber beide ausstiegen, sonst wie geagat nur Minidorsche auf ganzer Linie. Das aufziehende Unwetter war uns nicht ganz geheuer, weswegen wir verfrüht aufbrachen. Das nächste mal gehts auf Aal, da habe ich nicht den ganzen Ärger mit den Dorschminis


----------



## pohlk

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Ich war am 28.07. in auf'm Darß unterwegs und konnte ingesamt 7 Dorsche, 1 Flunder und 1 Aal verhaften. Allerdings schwimmen alle wieder, da sie weit unter Maß waren. War aber trotzdem ein sehr schöner Abend.


----------



## Nils1981

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 4.8.2009
Wer: Vadders & ich
Wo: Dahme
Uhrzeit: 19:30 -1.00 Uhr
Wetter: Erst leicht bewölkt, dann klar und hell (fast Vollmond)
Wind: Keiner ( Ententeich)
Wasser: klar, knappe 20°, wenig Kraut
Köder: Wattis
Wurfweiten: 60 bis 100m
Montagen: Doppelhakensysteme für Platte
Fang: 1x Aal 63cm, 1x Dorsch knapp Ü40, 1 lütter Dorsch (schwimmt wieder), 2 Platten die wieder Schwimmen

Wann: 5.8.2009
Wer: Kumpel & ich
Wo: Lippe / Hohewacht
Uhrzeit: 22.00 -0.00 Uhr
Wetter: Erst leicht bewölkt, dann klar, fast Vollmond
Wasser: klar, knappe 20°, wenig Kraut
Köder: Wattis
Wurfweiten: 60 bis 100m
Montagen: Doppelhakensysteme für Platte
Fang: 2x kleine Platte die wieder schwimmen, viele Krabben die uns die Würmer klauten
Extras: Sehr schönes Feuerwerk in Hohwacht welches gut mit dem Vollmond harmonierte #6


----------



## FelixT

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:Freitag, 8.8.2009
Ort: Dahmeshöved, da beim Leuchtturm
Wetter: Sternenhimmel, aber verdeckter Mond(bis ca. 11:00Uhr, Dann kam er raus.), 20 C
Wind: Ost 3
Angelzeit: 22h-00:30h
Köder: Wattis
Vorfach:Nachläufer+ Liftmontage
Wurfweiten: 80m und weiter
Fang: 1 Aal 70cm#c

Was macht man mit´nem Aal?
Wie würdet ihr den zubereiten?

Ich war echt ganz schön überrascht...:q:q
Felix


----------



## Squirrelina

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

etwas spät aber denke das geht noch:

Datum:Freitag 31.7.2009
Ort: Dranske
Wetter: Sternenhimmel 
Wind: west 3
Angelzeit: 20:30h-22:30h
Köder: Wattis
Vorfach:Nachläufer+ Liftmontage
Wurfweiten: Plumps-80m 
Fang: 1 Aal 65cm und eine 30er platte

sehr viel kraut immer noch unterwegs weswegen wir am vortag abbrechen mussten!!!


----------



## aalbert06

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 29.8.09
*Wer:* iche
*Wo:* Rerik 
*Uhrzeit:* 17.00-2.15 Uhr
*Wetter:* wolkig , Schauer, 15°C
*Wind:* 5-6 SW
*Wasser:* starke Brandung, gut angetrübt, viel Kraut, 18°C
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweiten*: 30-100m
*Montagen:* Liftsystem 1 Haken und Holstein
*Fang:* 2x Dorsch (40 u. 41 cm), 1 Wittling 31 cm, viele untermaßige Dorsche und 3 Flundern um 20 cm
*Fazit:* Nicht der Brüller aber ein kurzweiliger Saisonauftakt. Habe auf Grund der guten Bedingungen auf Aal gehofft. Die maßigen Dorsche haben nach 1.00 Uhr gebissen.


*Gruß Karsten*


----------



## BrandungsPirat

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Montag, 31.08.09
*Ort*: Sierksdorf, 500m rechts vom Wald
*Wetter*: Sonne, klarer Himmel,Zunehmender fast Vollmond und somit ganz schön hell
*Wind*: leider keiner somit Ententeich
*Strömung:*Von Neustadt nach Timmendorf
*Angelzeit*: 20.00-1.30 Uhr
*Köder*: Tauwurm mit Dorschlockmittel (hab keine Wattis mehr bekommen) und Garnele
*Vorfach*oppelhakensystem und Ein-Haken-Nachläufer, ca. 80 cm
*Wurfweiten*: 30m - ca 200m
*Fang*: Zwei Platten 15cm und 21cm und ein Dorsch 32cm (alle drei haben den Kuss bekommen und dürfen noch wachsen  )
*Bemerkung*: War für mich das erste mal Brandungsangeln...Die beiden Platten hab ich um die 60-100m gefangen und den Dorsch um die 200m und alles nur auf Tauwurm mit lockmittel). Garnele war nichts. Platte bis22.30 und 23.00 und Dorsch 0.45 Uhr


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Moin
Wa  vom 1-3 Sep. auf fehmarn
Nur am 2 Geangelt .

Wo STHU
Wann von 19-22,30 Uhr
Fang  Minis ohne ende und 2 Brauchbare.
Hat dann Geregnet ohne ende. Schade.
Schöne Tage hatte ich.
MINIBUBI


----------



## Rüganer1983

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

WO: Schaabe auf Rügen
Wann? 5.09. 20-0.30Uhr
Wetter: bedeckt, anfangs etwas nieselregen
Wind: W4Böen bis 6
Wellen: ca 0.5m
See: auflandig
Köder: Wattis und Tobse
Wurfweiten: geworfen von erster Sandbank ca 40m vor dem Ufer ab 60m bis ca 130m
Fänge: 1Aal (Stricknadel von 36cm) 1 Dörschchen 28cm
die beiden haben nen Kuss bekommen und schwimmen wieder

Bemerkung: trotz abfischens der Muschelbänke kam einfach nichts. das Wasser ist eben noch zu warm


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 03.07.2009
Wer: 1 'Tourist' und ich
Wo: Ostermade
Uhrzeit: 19:00-21:30 Uhr
Wetter: Trocken, aber windig
Wind: ablandig, geschätzte 6Bft
Wasser: recht aufgewühlt und trüb, zumindest in Sichtweite
Köder: Wattwürmer
Wurfweiten: 30 bis 100m
Montagen: Einzel- und Doppelhakenvofächer
Fang: nur ein einziger Wurf ohne Fisch! Die meisten recht klein, aber einige 'offiziell maßige' dabei.
Fazit: Lässt absolut hoffen für den Herbst, trotz tagelangen ablandigen Windes fast jeder Wurf ein Fisch, und schon recht viele von 38-42cm, aber wohl gut die Hälfte noch drunter.


----------



## ich will meer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Freitag, 7.09.2009
*wer*: ich und ein Freund
*Ort*: Plage de Pampelone, südlicher Küstenabschnitt
*Wetter*: Sonne heiß
*Wind*: windstill
*Angelzeit*: 13:00-20:00
*Köder*: Seeringelwurm
*Wurfweiten*: 10-150m
*Fang*: 2 Goldbrassen 36 und 42 cm ; 1 untermasßigerWolfsbarsch der wieder Schwimmen durfte; später dann noch an einem Wellenbrecher 1 Bandbrasse 33 cm 

addi


----------



## isfischer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:9.9.09
*Ort*: Keflavik
*Wetter*: regen 12C
*Wind*: NNO - 3m/sek.
*Angelzeit*: ca 16.oo-20.ooh
*Köder*: makrele & pilker
*Vorfach*ullyrig
*Wurfweiten*: 140m
*Fang*: 4 dorsche um die 60cm, 8 schollen +/-40cm, 2 schellfische bis 50cm, 1 seeskorpion 25cm
alles in allem fuer diese jahrezeit zu wenig!


----------



## Tim1983

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *10.09.2009
*Ort: *Heidkate (zwischen Buhne 4 u. 5)
*Wetter:* Sonnig
*Wind: *Nord
*Angelzeit: *18:30 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr
*Köder: *Wattwürmer
*Vorfach: *2 Haken Buttsystem
*Wurfweiten: *40m - 80m
*Fang: *1 Flunder (28cm), 1 Dorsch (18cm)
*Sonstiges: *Schöner sonniger Abend mit einer leichten Brise, später ein weniger mehr Wind, aber leider zu wenig und zu kleine Fische.


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *11.09.2009
*Ort: *Hohenfelderstrand
*Wetter:* Sonnig und bedeckt
*Wind: *Nord
*Angelzeit: *18:30 Uhr bis 1:30 Uhr
*Köder: *Wattwürmer
*Vorfach: *1 Haken Brandungssystem
*Wurfweiten: *80-100m
*Fang: *4 Dorsche 38-44cm

Traf am Strand auf KlausS und hatte noch 3 Mitangler dabei.
Alle hatten gut zu tun, leider waren die meißten Dorsche zwischen 34 und 37cm................das lässt aber hoffen

gruß degl


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *11.09.2009
*Ort: *Hohenfelderstrand
*Wetter:* Sonnig und bedeckt
*Wind: *Nord erst 3 und ab 00:00 Uhr ne 5-6
*Angelzeit: *18:30 Uhr bis 1:30 Uhr
*Köder: *Wattwürmer
*Vorfach: *1 Haken und 2 Haken-Cascarde
*Wurfweiten: *30-100m
*Fang: *4 Dorsche alle 39

Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Leider waren viele Dorsche knapp zu klein aber die holen wir beim nächsten Mal. 
Der Wind hat innerhalb weniger Minuten von 3 bft auf ca. 6 bft zugenommen. 

War ein schönes kleines Boardie-Treffen. Und alle hatten Fisch... #6


----------



## aalbert06

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 12.9.2009
*Wer:* Ein Freund und ich
*Wo:* Kühlungsborn
*Uhrzeit:* 17.30-1.00 Uhr
*Wetter:* wolkig, Schauer um 0.30 Uhr, 15 °C
*Wind:* um 4 NW
*Wasser:* gut angetrübt, herrliche Brandung, 17°C
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* 30-110 m
*Montagen:* 1-Haken-Lift
*Fang:* Dorsch (39,40) und sehr viele 30-37 cm, Flunder 1x20 cm

*Fazit:* Die Dorsche waren fast ausnahmslos vorn gehakt, so das man beim Zurücksetzen kein schlechtes Gewissen haben mußte.
Es ist zur Zeit echt schwierig maßige Fische zu erwischen, totz toller Bedingungen.
Oder lag es an der Platzwahl Helge?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## aaljäger16

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : 19.9.2009
Wo: Bliesdorf Rechts
Wann : 19:00 - 24:00 Uhr
Köder : Wattwurm 
Wurfweite : 70-100 m
Wind : 3 Ost
Wer : Kollege und ich
Mond : kaum
Wetter:Sonnig bis leicht bewölkt
Montagen:Verschiedene 1 Haken Brandungssysteme
Fang:Kollege 3 Dorsche um die 40cm ich 2 Dorsche um die 40cm
Sonstiges:Hatten noch bestimmt 20 Dorsche zwischen 30cm und 36cm die alle wieder schwimmen hat echt viel Spaß gemacht hatte öfters auf beiden Ruten gleichzeitig Biss.

gruß Aaljäger16


----------



## 09025

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 18.9.2009
*Wer:* Ein Freund und ich
*Wo:* Eckernförder Bucht / Waabs
*Uhrzeit:* 18.30-0.30 Uhr
*Wetter:* sternenklar / ca. 12°C
*Wind:* um 4 O
*Wasser:* vernüftige Brandung
*Köder:* 50 Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* 30-90m
*Montagen:* 2-Haken-Vorfächer
*Fang:* dutzende "Mini"-Dorsche, kaum einer über 35 / 
1 agressive Aalmutter



*Datum:* 19.9.2009
*Wer:* Ein Freund und ich
*Wo:* Eckernförder Bucht / Waabs
*Uhrzeit:* 17.30-1.30 Uhr
*Wetter:* sternenklar / ca. 11°C
*Wind:* um 4 O, ab ca. 22.00 plötzlich Windstille
*Wasser:* vernüftige Brandung, mit Windstille immer flacher
*Köder:* 100 Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* 30-80m
*Montagen:* 2-Haken-Vorfächer
*Fang:* dutzende "Mini"-Dorsche, kaum einer über 35 / 
1 Aalmutter

Außer Spesen, nix gewesen......am ersten Abend ist mir sogar noch die Rute gebrochen, sodaß ich noch am Samstag ne neue kaufen mußte:c


----------



## Ami 50

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hier mein Bericht:

*Datum*: 24.09.2009
*Ort*: Bergmühle/Fehmarn
*Wetter*: Sonne, 19 C
*Wind*: SW um 4
*Angelzeit*: 18h-24h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach*: Lift
*Wurfweiten*: 70-100m
*Fang*: Zu Viert 2 Maßige Dorsch um 39cm und 2 Platte um 30cm. Dazu an die 60-70 untermaßige.
*Sonstiges: *Es war ein schöner Angeltag mit ordentlich Bewegung in den Ruten. Leider alles nur Nemo´s. Wir haben alles probiert,aber nix zu machen. Dafür durften wir von Thomas Fischer die neuen Brandungsstöcker von Penn mit den Löchern im Blank |kopfkrat begutachten. Morgen wird wieder angegriffen.


----------



## Nils1981

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 25.9.2009
Wer: Ich + Kumpel (hat nicht geangelt)
Wo: Bliesdorf
Uhrzeit: 15:30-19:30
Wetter: Stark Bewölkt
Wind: ~3 Bft West
Wasser: wenig Welle, da Wind ablandig
Köder: 50 Wattis + 50gr. Seeringler
Wurfweiten: 60-80m
Fang: 12x Platte, der Großteil schwimmt wieder, aber einige halbwegs vernünftige zum Mitnehmen dabeigewesen.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 2.10.09
Wer: Wiederanfänger und ich
Wo: Hohenfelde
Uhrzeit: 18:00-23:30 Uhr
Temperatur: um die 5 °C
Wind: bis 19:30 Uhr NW 3-4 später W 2-3
Wasser: wenig Welle
Köder: Wattwurm
Wurfweiten: 25m bis alles was geht
Fang: Wiederanfänger leider nichts ich 2 Dorsche 39 und 42

Die Maßigen kamen schon bis 19:30 Uhr raus und danach nur noch Kleine. Der Vollmond war so hell das man kaum die Kopflampe brauchte und es war arschkalt.


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallöchen.

*Datum:* 02.10.
*Wer:* ich
*Wo:* zwischen Prerow und Zingst
*Uhrzeit:* 19.00 - 22.30 Uhr
*Wetter:* klar bis leicht wolkig, ca. 10 °C
*Wind:* um 4 SW
*Wasser:* leichte Brandung
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* ca. 80 m
*Montagen:* 2-Haken-Montage (Gr. 1/0)
*Fang:* rund 15 Nemos; 3 Stck. ca. 40 - 42 cm muste ich mitnehmen weil der Haken im Magen klebte, der Rest war gut zu relaesen; keine Platten

*Fazit: *Wenn es rund um den ganzen Darß so viele kleine Dorsche gibt, dann lässt das auf die nächsten Jahre hoffen.

*mein Tipp:* Wer demnächst dort angeln will, sollte auf relativ große Haken an der Montage umsteigen, damit die Nemos noch ne Chance haben weiter zu schwimmen...#6


----------



## Diddipo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo aus Hohenfelde

*Datum:* 04.10.09
*Wer:*  Ich
*Wo*: Hohenfelde, Campingplatz Seeblick
*Uhrzeit:* 19:00- 23:00, beste Beißzeit von 21:00-22:30Uhr
*Wetter:* klar bis leicht wolkig, ca. 10 °C Vollmond
*Wind:* um 4 W
*Wasser:* leichte Brandung
*Köder:* Wattis u. Seeringler
*Wurfweiten:* ca. 80 m
*Montagen:* 1-Haken-Montage (Gr. 1/0)
*Fang:* rund 15 Dorsche, davon waren 6 Untermaßig und sind wieder zurück. 
Die restlichen 9 Dorsche waren von 40-55cm

*Fazit: *Endlich mal wieder ein paargute Dorsche


----------



## Sleepwalker

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moinsen,

*Datum:* 05.10.2009
*Wer:* Ich
*Wo:* Waabs
*Uhrzeit:* 18.00 h - 22.30 h
*Wetter:* teils klar, teils Bewölkt, fast Vollmond
*Wind:* Südwest um 3Bft abnehmend
*Wasser:* leicht eingetrübt, leichte Welle
*Köder:* Wattis und Seeringler
*Wurfweiten:* zwischen 100 - 140 m
*Montagen:* S-H Vorfach und Wishbone
*Fang:* Dorsche: 41cm, 45cm, 42cm, 46cm; Wittling: 25cm, 26cm, 28 cm; Platten: 28cm, 29cm, 26cm, 28cm; sowie zwei untermaßige Platten und dieverse kleinere Dorsche die alle wieder schwimmen.

*Fazit:* Dafür das ich nur meine restlichen Würmer vom Wochenende verangeln wollte habe ich doch noch ordentlich Fisch mit nach Hause nehmen können.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 09.10.2009
*Wer:* Ich
*Wo:* Hohenfelde
*Uhrzeit:* 17.30-22.30 Uhr
*Wetter:* klarer Himmel
*Wind:* erst NW 2 dann SO 2-3
*Wasser:* null Brandung
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* 20m - alles was geht
*Montagen:* 1-Haken-Lift
*Fang:* Butt 43 cm

War leider nicht mehr zu holen da der ganze Strandabschnitt mit Netzen zugestellt wurde.


----------



## FelixT

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 09.10.2009
Wer: Ich
Wo: Dahmeshöved
Uhrzeit: 18.00-21.30 Uhr
Wetter: klarer Himmel
Wind: max 1 bft. O
Wasser: Welle vorhanden#c Wasser stark kommend
Köder: Wattis
Wurfweiten: 80-100m
Montagen: Seitenarm(1 oder 2 Haken)-System
Fang: 8 Dorsche, alle zu klein |kopfkrat

Um halb Zehn abgebrochen da plötzlich sehr viel Kraut da war. 
Felix


----------



## Hunter2006

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:9.10.09
Wo:*Seebrücke Heilligendamm
*Uhrzeit:*17Uhr-10:30Uhr
*Wetter:*Klar mit Mondschein
*Wind:*0-1bft
*Wasser:*leichte Welle
*Köder:*Stinte und Wattis
*Wurfweiten:*20m-90m
*Montagen:*2 arm Montage
*Fänge:*mehrere Wittlinge / 18 Heringe / und 1 Dorsch (masig)

Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht und noch ein paar nette Leute kennen gelernt!!!


----------



## aalbert06

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 10.10.09
*Wer:* ich
*Wo:* Kühlungsborn
*Uhrzeit:* 15.30-1.00 Uhr
*Wetter:* bedeckt, die ganze Zeit Dauerrregen#d
*Wind:* ost 2-3
*Wasser:* gute Brandung, leicht angetrübt, 12°C, ansteigend
*Köder:* 150 Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* 30-120m
*Montagen:* Einzelhaken-Lift
*Fang:* 8 Dorsche 38-42 cm und viele 30-37 cm

*Fazit:* Um 18.00 Uhr der erste Biss und dann bis zum letzten Wattwurm um 1.00 Uhr ununterbrochene Action. Der Dauerregen war ein bisschen nervig aber ansonsten ein klasse Abend.

Gruß aalbert06


----------



## toddn

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 23.09.2009
*Wer:* ich
*Wo:* Elmenhorst / Stoltera
*Uhrzeit:* 19:00 - 22:00 Uhr
*Wetter:* bedeckt
*Wind:* NW, 5bft, Boen 6bft 
*Wasser:* gute Brandung, leicht angetrübt
*Köder: *Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* 60 bis volle kanne
*Montagen:* 2-Haken-Montage
*Fang:* 3 untermaßige Dorsche 

*Fazit:* durch den starken wind kaum möglich, mit mehreren angeln zu hantieren, da man mit einer genug zu tun hatte ... 


*Datum:* 25.09.2009
*Wer:* ich
*Wo:* Elmenhorst / Stoltera
*Uhrzeit:* 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr
*Wetter:* bedeckt
*Wind:* NW, 3bft, Boen 4bft 
*Wasser:* gute Brandung, leicht angetrübt
*Köder: *Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* 60 bis volle kanne
*Montagen:* 2-Haken-Montage
*Fang:* 6 Dorsche untermaßig


*Datum:* 06.10.2009
*Wer:* Onkel und ich
*Wo:* Elmenhorst / Stoltera
*Uhrzeit:* 19:00 - 01:30 Uhr
*Wetter:* bedeckt
*Wind:* S, 1bft 
*Wasser:* kaum Brandung
*Köder: *Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* 60 bis volle kanne
*Montagen:* 2-Haken-Montage
*Fang:* ich: 7 untermaßige Dorsche, 1 maßiger (39cm); Onkel nur untermaßige; wieviele insgesamt haben wir nicht gezählt aber er hatte mind. auch soviele wie ich ... die nemos schwimmen wieder und können nächstes jahr wieder angreifen  

*Fazit:* hat Spass gemacht, leider was das Wetter "zu gut" für die maßigen Fische, wir konnten uns jedoch nicht beklagen, außer das wir wegen Starkregen gg 01:30 UHr abbrechen mussten


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 10.10.2009
*Wer:* Ich und Frau
*Wo:* Warnemünde/ Passagierkai (auf Höhe Campingplatz)
*Uhrzeit:* 17:00 - 20:00 Uhr
*Wetter:* bedeckt und regnerisch
*Wind:* 3 - 4 NO
*Wasser:* gut bewegtes Wasser und reichlich Strömung
*Köder: *Wattis + Seeringler
*Wurfweiten:* Fahrrinne
*Montagen:* ein neues Liftsystem im Test (1-Hakenmontage)
*Fang:* 2 untermaßige Dorsche zurückgesetzt, 4 gute Wittlinge zwischen 25 und 28 cm

Leider keine Plattfische...:c 

*Fazit:* Spass hat es in jedem Fall gemacht, da ich neue Ruten und ein neues System ausprobiert habe. Nur fehlten leider die Platten. Wahrscheinlich ist es noch zu warm.

Gegen 19:30 Uhr gab es noch Besuch von 3 sehr netten Fischereiaufsehern.


----------



## FalkenFisch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 10.10.2009
*Wer:* Ich 
*Wo:* Dazendorf
*Uhrzeit:* 18:00 - 22:30 Uhr
*Wetter:* REGEN
*Wind:* O 5, später nachlassend 3-4
*Köder: *Wattis + Seeringler
*Wurfweiten:* 60 - 100
*Montagen:* 2 Ruten mit jeweils 2 Haken
*Fang:* 7 Dorsche, aber nur einer maßig

Waren noch reichlich Krabben unterwegs, die die Haken schön saubermachten. Dafür hing ab und zu ein zappelndes Krabbenbein am Haken:q


----------



## Dorschtrooper

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 10.10.2009
*Wer:* Ich + 2 Kumpels
*Wo:* Langballigau
*Uhrzeit:* 18:00 - 22:15 Uhr
*Wetter:* Regen
*Wind:* O / SO 4-5 mit kräftigeren Böen
*Wasser:* Leichte Brandung, seitliche Strömung, viel Kraut
*Köder: *Watt-und Seeringelwürmer
*Wurfweiten:* 50 bis "alles was geht"
*Montagen:* Je 2 Ruten mit 2Haken-Impact-Systemen, später wegen des Krauts einfache 1Haken-Montagen
*Fang:* 2 Dorsche, 44cm + 64(!)cm 
Sonst etliche Dorsche weit unter Maß

*Sonstiges: *Wollten ursprünglich nach Falshöft. 
Dort war 1. Gemeinschaftsangeln eines Vereins und 
2. waren die Bedingungen recht schwierig: Recht starke Brandung und viiieeel Kraut. 
Hatten mit einem gesprochen: Er fischte (trotz Kraut) mit 350g Krallenblei - Das allein spricht ja für sich.

Um den Abend noch zu retten, sind wir nach Langballigau gefahren. Dort waren die Bedingungen etwas besser, allerdings wurde das Kraut auch hier immer mehr. Deswegen brachen wir kurz nach 22 Uhr das Angeln ab. 

*Fazit: *...und trotzdem war´s wieder ein klasse Abend.


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 12.10.09
*Wer:* Ich
*Wo:* Eckernförde
*Uhrzeit:* 18:00 - 22:00 Uhr
*Wetter:* Leicht - stark bedeckt
*Wind:* 3 auflandig-seitlich
*Wasser:* Leichte Brandung, seitliche Strömung, viel Kraut
*Köder: *Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* 50-250m (durch seebrücke)
*Montagen: 1x 1 haken nachläufer, 1x doppelhaken*
*Fang:* Dorsche ohne ende (ca.25-30 stück) aber keiner ü 35.
*Sonstiges: am anfang fischte ich noch mit 2 ruten nachdem ich aber nur kleine dorsche und 1 wittling von ca.15cm hatte stellte ich um und angelte an der einen rute mit dem ganzen wittling als köder um so vielleicht einen großen zu erwischen und den kleinen so aus dem weg zu gehen. auf der anderen rute mit der doppelhaken montage probierte ich es weiter mit watti aber es dauerte keine 5min nachdem ich die köder jedes mal reinwarf und schon hatte ich wieder mini winis am haken.*
*es bringt zwar spaß viele bisse zu haben aber wenns wirklich nur kleine sind ist es auch *******.*
*ps auf dem wittel tat sich den ganzen abend nichts und das ding lag 2 stunden im wasser....*
*hab alle distanzen befischt aber überall das gleiche bild *
*dorsch ohne ende aber nur 30-35cm|krach:*


----------



## aal-jäger

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 06.10-12.10.2009
*Wo*: Fehmarn
*Wurfweiten*: 50 und alles was ging!
*Köder*: Wattis
*Fang*: 2 gute Platten,1x 50er Dorsch! Und ca. 50 Dorsche die wieder schwimmen! Alle deutlich unter Maß


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 14.10.2009
*Wer:* Ich + mein Sohn + sein Kumpel
*Wo:* Mittelstrand / Kalifornien
*Uhrzeit:* 16:00 - 22:15 Uhr
*Wetter:* trocken, Sternenklar
*Wind:* No 4-5 mit kräftigeren Böen
*Wasser:* teilweise Kraut
*Köder: *Wattwürmer
*Wurfweiten:* 50 bis "alles was geht"
*Montagen:* Je 2 Ruten mit 1Haken-Impact-Systemen, Krallenblei
*Fang:* 7 Dorsche, von 38 - 42 cm
Sonst etliche Dorsche knapp untermaßig 

*Sonstiges: *Toller Angelabend, ab 22:15 mußten wir aufgrund des steigenden Wasser den Angelplatz verlassen.


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 16.10.2009
*Wer:* Ich 
*Wo:* Mittelmole Warnemünde
*Uhrzeit:* 17:30 - 21:15 Uhr
*Wetter:* regnerisch
*Wind:* NW 5-6 und kräftiger Böen
*Köder: *Wattis & Seeringelwürmer
*Wurfweiten:* Full Pull in die Fahrrinne
*Montagen:* 2 Ruten mit 1Haken-Lift-System, Krallenblei
*Fang:* 4 Dorsche (einer maßig und die anderen schwimmen wieder), 3 Wittlinge

*Sonstiges: *Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht. Morgen wird wieder angegriffen. Allerdings tagsüber auf Platten...


----------



## sonni 2

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 17.10.2009
*Wer:* Ich 
*Wo:* Kieler Inenförde 
*Uhrzeit:* 20.00 - 23:15 Uhr
*Wetter:* Schön XD 
*Wind:* N 5-6 und kräftiger Böen
*Köder: 80 *Wattis 
*Wurfweiten:* zwischen 50 und 90 Meter 
*Montagen:* 2 Ruten mit 2 Haken System
*Fang:* 1 Dorsch 7 Witlinge alle über 30 und einer 45 XD :m


----------



## Wedeler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 17.10.2009
*Wer:* Ich, Hunter und AndiHH
*Wo:* Bliesdorf / Grömitz
*Uhrzeit:* 20.00 - 01:30 Uhr
*Wetter:* Schön und sternenklar
*Wind:* N 5-6 und kräftiger Böen
*Köder: 250 *Wattis und ein paar Seeringelwürmer
*Wurfweiten:* zwischen 50 und 100 Meter 
*Montagen:* 6 Ruten mit 1 und 2 Haken System
*Fang:* 40 Dorsche, davon 17, welche nicht mehr in der Ostsee schwimmen, alle anderen zurückgesetzt. Der größte war 45cm, die kleinsten unmaßigen lagen alle über 33 cm, kein Mini war dabei...


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 18.10.2009
*Wer:* Ich
*Wo:* Surendorf
*Uhrzeit:* 18.30 - 22.30 uhr
*Wetter:* sternenklar aber trotzdem stockduster
*Wind:* 2-3 seitlich
*Köder: *wattis
*Wurfweiten:* zwischen 50 und 120 Meter 
*Montagen:* doppelhaken (unteren als nachläufer)
*Fang:* 1 Butt (27), 12 Dorsche, davon 3 maßig (38,38,41 aber nur den 41 habe ich mitgenommen weil die 38er nur leicht gehakt waren und so gut überleben konnten)
*Sonstiges:* anfangs bissen die dorsche vorsichtig aber trotzdem konnte ich alle bisse verwerten. ab ca. 21.30 uhr waren die bisse brutal hart aber diese waren extrem schwer zu verwerten obwohl ich meine ruten noch flächer stellte und auch die vorfachschnüre dementsprechend einstellte konnte ich die quto nicht wirklich verbessern. am ende waren es wohl ca. 10 bisse die ich noch vergeigt habe.
aber es war endlich mal wieder ein schönes brandungsangeln|supergri


----------



## Zanderstipper

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 17.10.2009
*Wer:* Ich
*Wo:* Heidkate links (rechts war der DMV)
*Uhrzeit:* 17.00 - 0.30 Uhr
*Wetter:* teils bewölkt
*Wind:* N 4
*Köder: *Wattis & Ringler
*Wurfweiten:* was ging 
*Montagen:* 1 & 2-Haken
*Fang:* ca. 15 Dorsche bis 35 cm
*Sonstiges: *Perfekte Bedingungen, kleine Fische. Schade. Aber trotzdem ein schöner Abend. Links von mir saßen noch 3, auch da viele kleine, bis 22 h 3 Maßige und 2 Platte.
Die Krebse sind noch fleißig...


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 21.10.2009
*Wer:* Ich und meine Frau
*Wo:* Mittelmole Warnemünde
*Uhrzeit:* 17:00 - 20:00 Uhr
*Wetter:* klar
*Wind:* SW 3
*Köder: *Wattis & Seeringelwürmer
*Wurfweiten:* Full Pull in die Fahrrinne und im flachen Wasser
*Montagen:* 3 Ruten mit je 1Haken-Lift-System
*Fang:* 4 untermaßige Dorsche


----------



## Dorschbubi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *15.10 abends
*Wer: *Ich
*Wo: *Kühlungsborn West Kurstrand
*Wetter:* Bedeckt
*Wind: *NO 4-5 auffrischend mit starker Brandung
*Köder: *Wattis
*Distanz: *50-80m
*Montagen: *Liftsysteme
*Fang: *6 Dorsche 40-45cm und ein paar untermaßige

*Datum:* 16.10 abends
*Wer:* Ich
*Wo: *Kühlungsborn West Kurstrand
*Wetter: *Bedackt mit kleinen auflockerungen
*Wind: *N- NW 4 Brandung mässig
*Köder: *Wattis
*Distanz:* 80- 120m
*Montagen: *Lift aber später auf Zweihaken Liftsystem gewechselt
*Fang: *6 Dorsche davon 2 maßige behalten


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 23.10.2009
*Wer:* Ich
*Wo:* Hohenfelde
*Uhrzeit:* 17.30-22.30 Uhr
*Wetter:* klarer Himmel
*Wind:* Ost 2-3 Bft
*Wasser:* kaum Brandung
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* 20m - alles was geht
*Montagen:* 1-Haken-Lift und 2 Haken Kaskarde
*Fang:* 2 Dorsch 2 Butt


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 23.10.2009
*Wer:* Ich + mein Sohn 
*Wo:* Dahme
*Uhrzeit:* 17:00 - 23:30 Uhr
*Wetter:* trocken, Wolken
*Wind:* O 2-3 
*Wasser:* 
*Köder: *Wattwürmer
*Wurfweiten:* 50 bis "alles was geht"
*Montagen:* Je 2 Ruten mit 1Haken-Impact-Systemen
*Fang:* 21 Dorsche :k, davon 6 x 39, + je ein 42,44,45er 
der Rest Dorsche knapp untermaßig schwimmen wieder.

*Sonstiges: *Toller Angelabend, so kann es weiter gehen...:vik:


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 24.10.2009
*Wer:* Ich
*Wo:* Eckernförde TVA
*Uhrzeit:* 19:00 - 22:30 Uhr
*Wetter:* trocken, duster
*Wind:* SO 3-4  
*Köder: *Wattwürmer
*Wurfweiten:* ca.50-130m
*Montagen:* doppelhaken mit nachläufer
*Fang:* 1 Butt (25) und ca. 25 dorsche , davon 3 maßig 38,39,41 (der 38 war locker gehakt und konnte ohne bedenken wieder reingesetzt werden)
bis auf 2 untermaßige müssten es alle ohne probleme geschafft haben aber vll haben auch die 2 es noch geschafft.
*Sonstiges: *sehr netter angelabend auch wenn ich erst im dunklen ankam....viel viel klein dorsch mal wieder aber sonst alles in ordnung
konnte auch so gut wie jeden biss verwerten im gegensatz zum letzten mal.
ein bild folgt eventuell noch


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wer:* Ich 
*Wo:* Darß , Altenhagen
*Uhrzeit:* 16.00 - 00:30 Uhr
*Wetter:* trocken , Ententeich
*Wind:* SSO 2 ( ablandig)
*Köder: *Wattwürmer
*Wurfweiten:* Volle Pulle
*Montagen:* Einzelhaken
*Fang:* 1 Butt (54) sowie viele viele Dorsche unter 40, bei 20 hab ich aufgehört zu zählen,Alle Mann zum wachsen wieder zurück
*Sonstiges.* Hab neben ner Baustelle ( Spülfeld) geangelt. Nachtarbeit - Flutlicht - Raupen und Baggerlärm vom feinsten. Bisse kamen mit der Dämmerung. Gegen 22.00 wars fast schlagartig vorbei.Hat Spaß gemacht auch wenn kein verwertbarer Dorsch mit dabei war. Aber nächstes Mal such ich mir ne ruhige Ecke.#h


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 24.10.2009
*Wer:* Ich
*Wo:* Hohenfelde
*Uhrzeit:* 17.00-23.30 Uhr
*Wetter:* klarer Himmel
*Wind:* Ost 2 Bft
*Wasser:* kaum Brandung
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* 20m - alles was geht
*Montagen:* 1-Haken-Lift und 2 Haken Kaskarde
*Fang:* 3 Dorsch 2 Butt

Im Moment gehts hier mit den Kleinen...


----------



## sonni 2

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 24.10.2009
*Wer:* Ich
*Wo:* Kieler Außenförde
*Uhrzeit:* 18.00-22.00Uhr
*Wetter:* klarer Himmel
*Wind:* Ost 2 Bft
*Wasser:* kaum Brandung
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* 50m - alles was geht
*Montagen:* geheim XD 
*Fang:* 2 Maßige Dorsch Und viele kleine und Wittling


----------



## FalkenFisch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wer:* Ich 
*Wo:* Fehmarn, Miramar
*Uhrzeit:* 17.00 - 21:30Uhr
*Wetter:* trocken 8Grad
*Wind:* SSO 2-3, zunehmend 4
*Köder: *Wattwürmer+Seeringel
*Wurfweiten:* Volle Pulle
*Montagen:* 2 x Doppelhakenmontage
*Fang:* 15 Dorsche zwischen 30 und 40 cm
*Sonstiges.* Solange es hell war, keinen Biss. Nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit die ersten 1 1/2 Stunden Dauerfeuer|bigeyes. Ich kam nicht zum essen . . . 
Alle Dorsche nur vorn im Maul gehakt. Bestimmt 5 oder 6 Fische beim Reinholen verloren und etliche Bisse nicht bekommen. Um 21:30 waren die Würmer alle.
Jetzt fehlen nur noch 10cm Länge, dann passt das#6


----------



## aaljäger16

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

So zurück aus dem 5 Tage Urlaub in Hohwacht.

Abend 1
Datum: 18.10.09
Wer: Kollege und ich
Wo:Hohwachter Bucht Steilküste
Uhrzeit: 18-24 Uhr
Wetter: leicht bewölkt
Wind:Erst 3stärken aus Nord später gedreht auf Süd
Wasser: Leichte Brandung
Köder: Wattis
Wurfweiten:60m-100m
Montagen:Nachläufer und andere 1 Haken Montagen.
Fang: Kollege : 3 maßige Dorsche um die 40cm Ich :2 maßige Dorsche um die 40cm und ein Wittlig von 32cm.
Sonstiges:Um die 25 Nemos sind wieder Baden gegangen.


Abend 2
Datum:19.10.09
Wer:Kollege und Ich
Wo:Hohwachter Bucht links von der Flunder.
Uhrzeit:17:45-23:30
Wetter:kaum bewölkt
Wind:1-2 Stärken aus Süd.
Wasser:Ententeich
Köder:Wattis
Wurfweiten:60m-100m
Montagen:Nachläufer und andere 1 Haken Montagen.
Fang:Kollege 1 Maßigen Dorsch von 42cm ich eine Platte von 25cm.
Sonstiges:Um die 20 Nemos sind wieder Baden gegangen.


Abend:3
Datum:20.10.09
Wer:Kollege und Ich
Wo:Lippe
Uhrzeit:16:30-24
Wetter:leicht bedeckt
Wind:erst 4 später 5 Stärken aus Ost
Wasser:gute Brandung
Köder:Watties
Wurfweiten:40m-70m
Montagen:1 Haken Lift
Fang:Kollege:1ne Platte von 42cm ich: Eine Platte von 26cm.
Sonstiges:Nemos Ohne Ende ab 18 Uhr war fast jeder Wurf ein Treffer oft blieben die Montagen nur 2-3 Minuten im Wasser.


Abend:4
Datum:21.10.09
Wer:Kollege und Ich
Wo:Hohwachter Bucht Steilküste
Uhrzeit:18-21:30
Wetter:Sehr rau
Wind:4-5 geschätzte Stärken aus Ost
Wasser:Gute Brandung Sehr hohes Wasser.
Köder:Watties
Wurfweiten:40m-70m
Montagen:1Haken Lift und andere 1 Haken Montagen
Fang:Kollege keine Maßigen Ich 3 Dorsche um die 40cm.
Sonstiges:Hatten noch etliche Dorsche zwischen 32 und 37cm die wieder Baden gingen.

Abend 5 seht ihr auf Fangberichte auf Seebrücken.
Faziet: Die vielen Nemos lassen auf die nächsten Jahre hoffen. 
MFG Aaljäger16


----------



## aalbert06

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 23.10.09
*Wer:* ich und Olaf im Team
*Wo:* Kühlungsborn
*Uhrzeit:* 16.30-21.30 Uhr
*Wetter:* bedeckt
*Wind:* 1-2 OSO
*Wasser:* leichte Trübung ohne Brandung, 9°C
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* 30-120m
*Montagen:* Doppelhaken-Lift
*Fang:* Dorsch (39,40,42,45) und Flunder (28,32)
*Sonstiges:* 3. Brandungs-Cup des LVBM

*Datum:* 24.10.09
*Wer:* ich und Olaf im Team
*Wo:* Nienhagen
*Uhrzeit:* 16.00-22.00 Uhr
*Wetter:* wolkig, später bedeckt
*Wind:* kein Wind
*Wasser:* fast klar, keine Brandung, 9°C
*Köder: *Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* 20-130m
*Montagen:* Einzelhaken-Nachläufer, Doppelhaken
*Fang:* 12 Dorsche 39-44cm und 1 Flunder 29cm
*Sonstiges:* 5. Quantum Tandem Cup 

*Fazit:* Trotz der vermeintlich schlechten Bedingungen ansprechende Fänge. Untermaßige Dorsche waren auch mit dabei, die Mengen hielten sich aber in Grenzen.

*Gruß aalbert06*


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 25.10.09
*Wer:* meine Frau und ich
*Wo:* Warnemünde (Mittelmole)
*Uhrzeit:* 17.00-21.00 Uhr
*Wetter:* bedeckt
*Wind:* 1- 2 S
*Wasser:* fast klares Wasser, kaum Strömung
*Köder: *Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* Full Pull in die Fahrinne
*Montagen:* Liftsystem
*Fang:* 2 Dorsche 39, 53cm und viele kleine Leos


----------



## Mayer82

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:28.10.09
*Wer*: Kumpel und ich
*Wo*:Kreptitz / Treppe rechts
*Uhrzeit*:17:00-22:00
*Wetter*: leichter Regen
*Wind*: keiner
*Wasser*: klar, kaum ne Welle
*Köder*:Wattwurm
*Wurfweiten*: soweit wie ging
*Montagen*: Doppelhakenmontage
*Fang*:Kumpel11 Dorsche, 5 davon schwimmen wieder der Rest 41-57, ich 6 Dorsche, 2 wachsen noch und der Rest 40-54


----------



## FelixSch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Donnerstag, den 29. Oktober 2009
*Wer:* Ich alleine
*Ort:* Rettin >hier genau<
*Wetter:* wolkiger Himmel, trocken
*Wind:* östlich (auflandig) mit etwa 4
*Angelzeit:* 20h-22h
*Köder:* Wattis 
*Vorfach:* Zweihaken-Lift-Montage, beide nach unten geklippt
*Wurfweiten:* denke so an die 80
*Fang:* 4 maßige Dorsche von 40 bis 50 cm und etliche, die das Schonmaß noch nicht erreicht hatten.


----------



## lthammer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 07.11.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 14:30-22:00
*Ort*: Graal-Müritz Ost
*Wetter*: leicht bewölkt 
*Wind*: leicht aus SüdOst, aber Ententeich 
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: alles, von ganz nah bis soooo weit 
*Wer: 2 *Kumpels und ich
*Rutenzahl:* jeder 2
*Vorfach*: Diverse
*Fänge: *insgesamt so ca. 20 Dorsche wovon 8 mal grad so maßig waren, der grösste war mit 42 auch nicht grad ein Riese. 4 Platte gabs auch noch, schwimmen aber auch wieder.
So gegen 17.30 gings los und ging dann auch schlag auf schlag bis es gegen 19.30 wieder weniger wurde.
Hat alles in allem aber mal wieder Spaß gemacht.
Grüße aus Graal:|wavey:


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Samstag, 07.11.2009
*Ort*: Priwall/Travemünde
*Wetter*: bewölkt, Nieselregen
*Wind*: 0
*Angelzeit*: 15h-22h
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Vorfach*: Selbstbau 1er
*Wurfweiten*: Fahrrinne, ca. 100m 
*Fang*:3x Dorsch (38, 42, 45), 3xWittling um 30 cm


----------



## dmoppel

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:*8.11
*Uhrzeit: *7-13 Uhr
*Ort: *DK Als
*Wetter: *bewölkt kurzer Schauer
*Wind: *NO ca. 3
*Köder: *Wattis, Kneifer
*Wurfweite: *gemütliche Weite ca 80m
*Wer: *Kumpel und ich
*Rutenzahl: *jeder 2
*Vorfach: *diverse
*Fänge: *Kumpel 14 maßige Platten
Ich 20 maßige Platten
Kein Anglerlatein, Uhrzeit stimmt auch,
war einfach Super, neue Stelle, Tipp kam
von Dänischer Rentnerin #6
Achja ich zwinge niemanden mir zu glauben
Gruss Dirk


----------



## tobiiger

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

So,
auch wir haben unsere Brandungssaison gestartet.Hier das (magere) Ergebniss vom Samstag:
*Wann:* Samstag 07.11.09
*Wo:* Rosenfelde OH
*Zeit:* 16.00 - 0.00 Uhr
*Wer:* 2 Kumpels und Ich
*Anzahl der Ruten:* Gesamt 7
*Wurfweiten:* Alles probiert,dicht unter Land und max. Weite
*Vorfach:* Nur 2 Haken Montagen
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wetter:* Bewölkt,einmal kurzer Niesel
*Wind:* Aus SSO,ca. 4-5 Bft,schöne Brandung

*Fänge:* Nur 1x Dorsch und 2x Platte (!!!!!) #qzum mitnehmen

*Fazit:* Bei uns hat sich der Trend der anderen Fänge von Mini-Dorschen auch aufgezeigt!Hatten insgesamt bestimmt über 50 untermassige Dorsche die natürlich schonend zurück gesetzt wurden!
Komisch nur,dass sich gerade mal ein 40er Dorsch verirrte,obwohl es eigentlich Top-Bedingungen waren.
Aber es war ein toller Abend,zum Glück kein Regen,kann von den Fängen nur besser werden.....
P.S.: Hatten unsere Wattis beim Angeltreff in Neustadt geholt,0,22 € pro Stück !!!!!#d#d#d#d


----------



## sonni 2

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petrie an alle Fänger ;9 
*Wann:* Samstag 07.11.09
*Wo:* Honfelde
*Zeit:* 15.00 bis 22.00 Uhr 
*Wer:* 2 Kumpels und Ich
*Anzahl der Ruten:*  2 
*Wurfweiten:* Alles probiert,dicht unter Land und max. Weite
*Vorfach:* Geheim XD 
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wetter:* Bewölkt,einmal kurzer Niesel
*Wind:* Aus SSO kp wie dolle XD 
*Fänge: 6 min Dorsche die alles wieder schwimmen
 War nicht so der Hammer Tag aber schön an der Frischen luft XD 
*


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Freitag, 13.11.2009
*Ort*: Priwall/Travemünde
*Wetter*: bewölkt, Schauer
*Wind*: SSO
*Angelzeit*: 15h-22h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach*: Selbstbau 1er
*Wurfweiten*: Fahrrinne, ca. 100m
*Fang*:nix zum mitnehmen, jedoch auffällig viele Dorsche, denen der entscheidende Zentimeter fehlte #t


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* Samstag 14.11.09
*Wo:* Meeschendorf
*Zeit:* 15.00 bis 22.00 Uhr 
*Wer:* 5 Kumpels und Ich
*Anzahl der Ruten:*  jeweils 2 
*Wurfweiten:* Alles probiert,dicht unter Land und max. Weite
*Vorfach:* Nachläufer und Doppelhaken
*Köder:* Wattis und Garnelen
*Wetter:* erst Bewölkt dann Sternenklar
*Wind:* Aus S dann SSW so 2-4 immer wechselnd
*Fänge: Insgesamt "nur" 4 maßige Platten und 3 maßige Dorsche wobei alle zwischen 38 und 39 lagen. Erst ging es ganz gut los mit den 4 maßigen Plattenbei uns doch als es dunkel wurde haben wir unzählige untermaßige Dorsche und kleine Platten gefangen. Auch unsere Nachbarn haben ab ca. 19 wie wir nur noch kleine Dorsche gefangen. Bis um 21 Uhr hat man nach jedem Wurf nen Biss bekommen. Als der Himmel aufklarte war es wie abgeschnitten kein Biss mehr. 
Die kleinen Dorsche lassen ja auch mehr hoffen bei den Massen
*


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,*

*so nachdem mein Job mich am Samstag wieder zu Hause festgehalten hat bin ich einfach mal auf nen Sonntag los. *

*Wann:* 15.11.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 15:00-21:00
*Ort*: Lübecker Bucht
*Wetter*: anfangs sonnig später Regen
*Wind*: anfangs kaum wind aus Süd West, später etwas zunehmend und auf Süd drehend
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 30 und 130m
*Wer: *Ich
*Rutenzahl:* meine 2 neuen SAT´s
*Vorfach*: überwiegend wishbone 
*Fänge:* 5 Dorsche zwischen 39 und 43, eine Flunder 26 und etwa ne Hand voll kleiner Dorsche (Haken Größe 2/0 wirkt?! oder wo sind die massen von Kleinfisch?!?)






*Sonstiges:* Der erste Dorsch kam schon um 16:30 danach lange Zeit kein Biss. Erst mit drehen des Windes gings los. Alles in allem ne echte Alternative zum Tatort.#6

Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## smaerle

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 14.11.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 16:00-23:00
*Ort*: Meeschendorf
*Wetter*: anfangs sonnig später Regen
*Wind*: anfangs kaum wind aus Süden, später etwas zunehmend 
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 30 und 130m
*Wer: *Ein Freund und Ich
*Rutenzahl:* Je 2 Ruten
*Vorfach*: überwiegend Doppelhaken 
*Fänge:* 35 Dorsche zwischen 30 und 40
*Fazit: *Dorsch waren leider zu klein und wurden wieder reingeworfen.Leider nicht einen Platten.Ansonsten super geil und es geht wieder langsam los.
Sonst soweit wie MC Klappstuhl es auch beschrieben hat.


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 20.11.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 15:00-22:00Uhr
*Ort*: Börgerende
*Wetter: *trocken , locker bewölkt
*Wind*:3-4bft im rechten Winkel zum Strand , ssw 
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 60 und 100m
*Wer:* Nachbar Peter und Ich
*Rutenzahl:* Je 2 Ruten
*Vorfach*: je einmal einzel und doppel Haken 
*Fänge:* 45 Dorsche , erstaunlich viele maßige diesmal , jeder hat 5 ü40er mitgenommen
*Fazit: *Der Wind von links machte das angeln nicht leicht.Selbst  190er Krallen blieben nicht immer liegen. Mit Beginn der Dämmerung begannen die Fische schlagartig zu beißen. Regelmäßig hatten wir Bisse an mehren Ruten gleichzeitig. Um mir mal ne Zigarettenpause zu gönnen mußte ich Ruten immer draußen lassen. Das hat teilweise schon in Arbeit ausgeartet. Halb Zehn waren die Würmer(je 100) alle. Kann mich nicht drann erinnern so früh -so viele Würmer verangelt zu haben.


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 21.11.09
*Wer:* mein Sohn und ich
*Wo:* Rosenfelde
*Uhrzeit:* 17.00-22.00 Uhr
*Wetter:* klar
*Wind:* 2 S
*Wasser:* klares Wasser
*Köder: *Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* 60 bis alles was geht
*Montagen:* Einhakenmontage
*Fang:* 15 mini Dorsche die alle wieder schwimmen durften, leider kein massiger #c.
Die ganze Ostholsteinische Küste war voll mit Angelvereinen nach 2 Stunden Platzsuche entlich in Rosenfelde ne Lücke ergattert.


----------



## aaljäger16

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 21.11.09
*Wer:* Ich
*Wo:* Bliesdorf
*Uhrzeit:* 17-23 Uhr
*Wetter:* Klar
*Wind:* 2-3 S
*Wasser:* Kaum Brandung später etwas Brandung
*Köder: Wattis*
*Wurfweiten:* 60-100m
*Montagen:* Nachläufer und Standartvorfach mit 1 Haken
*Fang:* 3 Dorsche zwischen 39 und 44cm und 2 Platten von 28 und 36cm.Diesmal hielt es sich mit den Nemos in Grenzen (hab nur 2 Nemos gefangen).
*MFG Aaljäger16*


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,*

*habe gemeinsam mit meinem Sohn das schöne Wetter am Meer ausgenutzt. *

*Wann:* 21.11.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 15:00-22:30
*Ort*: Fehmarn
*Wetter*: sonnig und klar, zeitweilig leicht bewölkt
*Wind*: anfangs kaum wind aus Süd West, später etwas zunehmend und auf Süd drehend
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 30 und 130m
*Wer: *Ich und mein Junior
*Rutenzahl:* 3
*Vorfach*: überwiegend wishbone und Nachläufer 
*Fänge:* 2 Dorsche von 39 und 47, 4 Flundern 26,26,27,30 und einige kleine Dorsche bis 37 die wieder schwimmen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=122046&d=1258400521


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=122047&d=1258400521





*Sonstiges:* Aufgrund des niedrigen Wasserstandes war ich am zweifeln ob überhaupt ein vernünftiger Fisch rauskommt. Habe ich so noch nicht erlebt.
Die jeweils größten Fische hat mein Junior gefangen.#6
Trotz der wenigen großen Fische ein herrlicher Tag am Meer. 

Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## Meister Röhrich

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 14.11.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 14:00-22:00Uhr
*Ort*: Bliesdorf
*Wetter: *trocken , locker bewölkt
*Wind*:3-4bft auflandig , SSO
*Köder*: Wattis und Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 60 und 100m
*Wer:* mein sohn , freund und Ich
*Rutenzahl:* Je 2 Ruten
*Vorfach*: einzel und doppel Haken 
*Fänge:* sohn 3 butt 26,27,29-3 dorsch 40,40,41 freund 2 dorsch38,39-ich 5 butt 30-37 und 6 dorsch 40-47
*Fazit* : viele kleine dorsche die wieder schwimmen


----------



## Meister Röhrich

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 21.11.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 14:30-21:00
*Ort*: Schönhagen
*Wetter*: anfangs wolkig später sternenklar
*Wind*: anfangs kaum Wind aus Süd West, später etwas zunehmend und auf Süd drehend
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 60 und 150m
*Wer:*2 kumpels und ich
*Rutenzahl:* je 2 
*Vorfach*: einzel und doppel haken
*Fänge : *einer nichts ,einer 1 dorsch 38,und ich 4 dorsche 39,40,42,45
*Fazit :* 2er haken bringen es ! deutlich weniger untermaßige


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 21.11.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 1700-2300
*Ort*: Bliesdorf
*Wetter*: anfangs wolkig später sternenklar
*Wind*: anfangs kaum Wind aus Süd West, später etwas zunehmend und auf Süd drehend
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 60 und 100m
*Wer: Jugendgruppe von meine Angelverein (8 Leute)  *
*Rutenzahl:* je 2 
*Vorfach*: einzel und doppel haken
*Fänge : Insgesamt wurden ca 25 Dorsche von 38-50 cm gefangen, dazu noch einige Butts Nemos hielten sich auch ingrenzen, nur oftmals blanke Haken *
*Fazit :* Ein netter Abend, wenn auch mit wenig Fisch...
MFG HHjung 93


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Samstag 21/11/09
*Wer:* Ich und ein Bekannter
*Ort*: Graal-Müritz
*Wetter*: klar und trocken, auch angenehme Temperaturen
*Wind*: windstill bis schwach aus Süd
*Angelzeit*: halb 5 bis 12
*Köder*: Wattis  
*Vorfach* bei mir Einzelhakensystem mir Ärmchen
*Wurfweiten*: in die Mulde vor der Sandbank
*Fang*: Ich: 3 maßige Dorsche bis 45cm, Jens: 1 maßiger Dorsch 39cm
*Bemerkung:* für mein ,,Erstes Mal'' war ich sehr zufrieden#6


----------



## Kröte

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: Donerstag 25/11/09
Wer: Ich
Ort: Pelzerhaken
Wetter: Schauer aber angenehme Temperaturen
Wind: 5 mit Böhen aus SW
Angelzeit: 16.00 - 20.30
Köder: Wattis 
Montage: 2 Ruten mit je 2 Haken
Wurfweiten: schien egal zu sein
Fang: 1 Scholle von 30 cm, 10 Dorsche von 40 - 45 cm, ungefähr 10 kleine Leos wieder zurück


----------



## aalbert06

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 28.11.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 13:30-23.45 Uhr
*Ort:* ahrenshoop
*Wetter**:* anfangs wolkig, dann eine Stunde Regen, später sternenklar
*Wind: *Süd 3-4 (schräg von hinten)
*Wasser:* gut angetrübt, leichte Brandung, 7,5 °C
*Wurfweiten:* zwischen 40 und 130m
*Wer: *3 kumpels und ich
*Rutenzahl:*  9 
*Vorfach:* was die Taschen hergaben
*Fänge :* 34 Dorsche ( 38-47 cm ), 2 Flundern ( je 30 cm ), diverse untermaßige Dorsche

*Fazit :* schöner Brandungsabend mit guter Ausbeute. Nachdem der Mond raus war wurde es etwas ruhiger. Die Zentimeter, die vor ein paar Wochen noch gefehlt haben, sind jetzt da.#6

Gruß aalbert06


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,*

*so nun komme ich auch endlich dazu meinen Bericht ins Netz zu stellen. Nachdem mein Job mich wieder länger als erwartet aufgehalten hatte :vmusste ich diesmal im dunklen bei leichtem niesel Regen aufbauen.*
*Kaum hatte ich das ganze gerödel aufgebaut hörte es auf zu regnen und der Mond erhellte den Strand.#d *

*Wann:* 28.11.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 17:30-23:30
*Ort*: Bliesdorf
*Wetter*: anfangs regen dann klar, ab ca. 22:30 wieder leicht bewölkt
*Wind*: 5 aus SW 
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 30 und 120m
*Wer: *Ich
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: überwiegend wishbone 
*Fänge:* 1 Dorsch von 44, 2 Flundern von 27 und einige kleine Dorsche bis 37 die wieder schwimmen sowie 3 Babyplatten die ich dank meines neuen Hakenlösers problemlos gelößt bekam.







*Sonstiges:* Vermutlich aufgrund des Mondes eher wenig Fisch, Bedingungen waren ansonsten gut. Bisse kamen mit den Wolken ab 22:30 Uhr - war aber von dem Tag echt erledigt, so dass ich recht früh Feierabend gemacht habe.
Super Abend am Meer.#6


Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## Björn_Kiel

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Mittwoch, 02. 12. 2009
*Ort*: Bülk
*Wetter*: Klarer Himmel, Vollmond, ~1°C
*Wind*: Südost, ~5m/s
*Angelzeit*: 17 - 21 Uhr
*Köder*: Wattwürmer
*Vorfach*:Zweihaken-Clip-System, Marke Zebco, nächstes mal 
gibt's wieder selbstgebundene!#q
*Wurfweiten*: 50 - 80 m (geschätzt) Wie messt Ihr das eigentlich immer aus??;+
*Fang*: 1 maßiger Dorsch (39 cm), 2 Baby-Dorsche (~20 cm), 1 Aalmutter (18 cm)


----------



## Hauptsacheangeln

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Mittwoch 3.12.2009
*Ort*:Rerick (teufelsschlucht)
*Wetter*: Klarer Himmel, Vollmond, -2 grad
*Wind*: Südost, ~4m/s
*Angelzeit*: 17 - 0 Uhr
*Köder*: Wattwürmer
*Vorfach*:Zweihaken-Clip-System, und ein Haken Clip-System
*Wurfweiten*: 50-120 m (geschätzt)
*Fang*: 1 maßiger Dorsch (49 cm),und 6 maßige platten ein guter abend trotz volmond!!!!!!!!!!!
__________________


----------



## Hauptsacheangeln

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann4.12*.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 15:30-00:30
*Ort*: Boltenhagen
*Wetter*: anfangs regen dann klar, ab ca. 22:30 so heller mond das nichts mehr ging
*Wind*: 3 aus SW 
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 30 und 120m
*Wer: *Ich und Schläferzelle-Ost
*Rutenzahl:* 2 pro kopf
*Vorfach:1 und 2 Haken*
*Fänge:* 6 Dorsch von 40 bis 48, 2 Flundern von 36 und einige kleine Dorsche bis 37 die wieder schwimmen sowie 7 Babyplatten die ich dank meines neuen Hakenlösers problemlos gelößt bekam.ABER MOND IST SCHEI?E!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 9.12.09
Wo: Schönhagen
Wetter:nebelig, später Regen..... Wind Südsüdost 3bft.
Köder: Watties
Fang: 11 maßige Dorsche, 3 Platten.... 
Fänger: Carsten(Dreibein) und ich
Besonderes: mit der Dunkelheit kamen die Dorsche(die Essbaren)

gruß degl


----------



## aalbert06

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 11.12.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 14:30-22.30 Uhr
*Ort:* Heiligendamm
*Wetter**:* bedeckt, meist trocken
*Wind: *NNO 3-4 (schräg von vorn)
*Wasser:* leicht angetrübt, gute Brandung, teilweise Kraut, 6,5 °C
*Wurfweiten:* zwischen 40 und 110m
*Wer: *2 kumpels und ich
*Rutenzahl:* 9 
*Vorfach:* Holstein
*Fänge :* 43 Dorsche ( 38-48 cm ), 4 Flundern ( 28-32 cm ), einige untermaßige Dorsche

*Fazit :*  Die meisten Dorsche waren ü-42. Um 16.30 Uhr ging es heftig los und um 18.00 Uhr war ca. 70 % der maßigen Fische gefangen. Danach gings bei leicht ablaufenden Wasser ruhiger weiter. An der Stelle nochmals unseren Dank an unseren Brandungspapst Helge für den genialen Tip.#6#6#6

Gruß aalbert06


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 12.12.09
*Uhrzeit:* 15:00-22:00Uhr
*Ort*: Börgerende
*Wetter: **Wind*:4-5 bft NNO , strak böig , anfangs Regen + Graupel , der Strand war zu 70% überspült...........
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 60 und 100m
*Wer:* Nachbar Peter und Ich
*Rutenzahl:* Je 1 Rute
*Vorfach*: je einmal einzel  Haken 
*Fänge:* 25 Dorsche + dieverse Untermaßige 
*Fazit*:  Eigentlich optimale Bedingungen , leider war viel Seegras unterwegs so das die Ruten sehr hoch abgestellt werden mußten. Dummerweise hatten wir nur 2 entsprechende Rutenhalter dabei so das jeder nur mit einer Rute angeln konnte


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,*

*leider nicht so erfolgreich wie die Kolegen aus Brandenburg und Meck/Pomm aber alles in allem wieder ein schöner Abend am Meer.*
*Den Kolegen ein dickes Petri für die guten Fänge. *

*Wann:* 11.12.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 16:30-22:30
*Ort*: Bliesdorf
*Wetter*: bewölkt aber trocken
*Wind*: schwach aus Süd bis Süd Ost 
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 30 und 120m
*Wer: *Ich
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: überwiegend wishbone und Nachlüfer
*Fänge:* 2 Dorsche 39/45 und zahlreiche Dorsche denen 1-2cm fehlten







*Sonstiges:* Bisse kamen erst ab ca.20:30 Uhr|kopfkrat. Vorher absolute Totenstille?!

Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## Wedeler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 19.12.09
*Uhrzeit:* 18:00-21:00Uhr
*Ort*: Bliesdorf (Grömitz)
*Wetter: **Wind*:4-5 bft SW , ablandig
*Köder*: Wattis und Seeringelwürmer
*Wurfweiten*: keine Ahnung, war dunkel
*Wer:* Ich
*Rutenzahl:* 2 Ruten
*Vorfach*: je einmal einzel Haken (Nachläufer)
*Fänge:* 3 Platten, davon eine knapp 30
*Fazit*: Eigentlich fast optimale Bedingungen , aber leider waren meine Füße nicht optimal vor der Kälte geschützt, sodass ich frühzeitig abbrechen musste.


----------



## kuddl69

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann: 07.12*.2009 bis 08.12.2009
*Uhrzeit:* :09:00-12:30
*Ort*: Aerö/DK
*Wetter*: anfangs klar, ab Nachmittags wolkig, aber immer trocken
*Wind*: anfangs 3 aus SW, Abends auf 3 SO drehend 
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: ca. 100m
*Wer: *Ich alleine
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach:2 Haken mit Seitenarm*
*Fänge:* 56 Plattfische :vik:von 28 bis 48cm, und einige Babyplatten und ein Babydorsch die wieder schwimmen. Wollte eigentlich 2 Nächte bleiben, hatte aber nach einer Nacht keine Würmer mehr :q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 28.12.09
*Uhrzeit:* 18:00-23:00Uhr
*Ort*: nähe Schönberg (S-H)
*Wetter: **Wind*: 3 bft N-NW
*Köder*: Wattis und Seeringelwürmer
*Wurfweiten*: 80-100m
*Wer:* Kumpel + Ich
*Rutenzahl:* Je 2 Ruten
*Vorfach*: je Rute 2 Haken, kleine Leuchtperlen weiß
*Fänge:* Ich 4 Dorsche (35cm- 38cm, alle zurück), 3 Platte um 30cm, Kumpel nix
*Fazit*: Sehr kalt (-2°C), hat aber seit langem mal wieder Spass gemacht. Problem bei der Kälte ist die Haltbarkeit der Wattis! Heller Mond und sternenklar waren sicherlich eher hinderlich, den Dorschen fehlten die entscheidenden Zentimeter...#q


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,*

*so war noch mal zum Jahresabschlussangeln an der Küste. War mächtig kalt (Eisbildung an der Rute) aber trocken. War für den Kolegen vielleicht nicht so der geeignete Termin für das erste Angeln in der Brandung.*
*Aber so is das halt beim Brandungsangeln. *

*Wann:* 29.12.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 15:00-21:00
*Ort*: Bliesdorf
*Wetter*: bewölkt aber trocken (wurde aufgrund des Mondes gar nicht richtig dunkel)
*Wind*: schwach aus Süd bis Süd Ost 
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 30 und 120m
*Wer: *Ich und ein Brandungsneuling
*Rutenzahl:* 3
*Vorfach*: überwiegend wishbone und Nachlüfer
*Fänge:* ich 2 Dorsche 40 und 42 sowie zwei kleine von 35-37die wieder schwimmen; Kolege eine Flunder von 27 sowie 2 kleine Flundern und ein kleiner Dorsch die wieder schwimmen 












*Sonstiges:* Erheblich weniger Bisse als die letzten male. Werde es dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr an die Küsste schaffen. Jahresstart 2010 wird dann wohl der 2. Januar!:vik:
Top Dreibein übrigends Marcel. Bin gespannt auf das erste Angeln bei entsprechendem Wind.#6
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 30.12.
Uhrzeit: 17-22 Uhr
Ort: Markgrafenheide
Wetter: leicht bedeckt
Wind: zunehmend aus Ost
Köder: Heringsfetzen (keine Würmer mehr - in ganz Rostock!:c)
Wer: Ich + 2 andere Angler
Vorfach: bei mir Lift-System
Fänge: ein einziger Dorsch (47cm) auf 3 Angler!#d


----------



## graetsche

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 31.12.2009
*Uhrzeit:* 16:00-18:30
*Ort*: Rerik / Liebeschlucht
*Wetter*: bewölkt aber trocken
*Wind*: schwach aus Ost 
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 50 und 75 *
Wer: *meiner einer*
Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: gekauft Ron Robsen glaube ich war der Name
*Fänge:* 1 X Kliesche 27 cm und 1 X Dorsch 44:vik::vik:

Super Jahresabschluß, morgen wird angeangelt!:q


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,*

*als Hamburger hab ich leider nicht damit gerechnet das ich besser nen Scheeschieber mitgebracht hätte :q- aber so nen Deckel von nem Fischeimer ist ja sowas wie nen Multitool: Schneeschieber, Schaufel, Hammer u.s.w.*
*Ein recht weisser Start ins Jahr 2010! *
*Euch allen ein gutes Neues Jahr.:vik:*


*Wann:* 02.01.2010
*Uhrzeit:* 15:00-21:30
*Ort*: Bliesdorf
*Wetter*: bewölkt später Schnee
*Wind*: schwach aus Nord 
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 30 und 120m
*Wer: *Ich
*Rutenzahl:* 2 zeitweilig 3
*Vorfach*: überwiegend wishbone und Nachlüfer
*Fänge:* 1 Dorsch 41 zwei Flundern von 27 sowie zwei kleine Dorsche und eine kleine Flunder die wieder schwimmen 










*Sonstiges:* So werde dann mal nen weilchen pausieren bis die Wettervorraussichten wieder besser sind. Euch allen ein erfolgreiches und Fischreiches 2010.#6
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Moin
Ich war am samstag auf Fehmarn.
Wo Staberhuk hintern Leuchtturm
von 18.30-20.00 Uhr
2 Dorsche und Div. MINIS
Sehr Kalt viel Schnee
und leider auch gefährlich!!
Die Steine waren mit Schnee bedeckt und darunter sehr glatt.
bin dann doch lieber abgehauen.
MINIBUBI


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

6.1.2010 nochmal in Schönhagen am Strand gewesen

14:00-21:00 geangelt, gefangen und gefroren|uhoh:

5 Dorsche zum mitnehmen#6

Wind aus Süd-Südost, etwas Welle.......kein Niederschlag

Wattwürmer und Seeringler verangelt

Fazit: es muß wieder milder werden, denn trotz Zeltheizung war es einfach Kalt......Saukalt

gruß degl


----------



## BeHigh

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Moin, 

*Wann:* 29. und 30.12.09
*Uhrzeit:* 17 Uhr - ca. 0 Uhr
*Ort*: Hohelnfelde und Kitzeberg (bei Kiel)
*Wetter*: Frost, Bewölkt, -2C°
*Wind*: Süd
*Köder*: Wattwürmer und Sandwürmer
*Wurfweiten*: 50 - 120m
*Wer: *mein Vater
*Rutenzahl: *2 stk 
*Vorfach*: Je Rute 2 Haken
*Fänge: *1. Nacht um die 25 Dorsche 2. Nacht 5 Dorsche (aber alle zu klein und wurden zurück gesetzt)


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@all,

*Datum*ienstag 16.3.2010
*Ort*: Heidkate/Buhnenfeld
*Wetter*: bedeckt
*Wind*: West
*Angelzeit*: 16:00h-24:00h
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Vorfach*:Rollblei und/oder Festbleimontage
*Wurfweiten*: 80-100m
*Fang*: zu Zweit...10 feiste Platte

gruß degl


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,*

*so haben dann mal die Frühjahrssaison eröffnet. Sind bei strahlendem Sonnenschein auf die Insel gefahren.*
*Euch allen eine Top Saison fürs Frühjahr 2010.:vik:*


*Wann:* 18.03.2010
*Uhrzeit:* 16:00-22:30
*Ort*: Fehmarnsund zwischen Miramar und Wulfen
*Wetter*: sonnig und trocken später bewölkt
*Wind*: (zuwenig) anfangs knapp 3 aus süd west später abnehmend 
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 30 und 120m
*Wer: *Ich und mein Junior
*Rutenzahl:* 3
*Vorfach*: überwiegend wishbone und Nachlüfer
*Fänge:* 7 Platte von denen zwei wieder schwimmen durften. 5 Dorsche bis gut 50cm (keine untermassigen).





*Sonstiges:* Hatte aufgrund der Wassertemperaturen eigentlich nicht mit soviel Fisch gerechnet. Die Dorsche kamen alle in der letzten Stunde - ist fast noch in Arbeitet ausgeartet. Herrlich nach der langen Pause endlich mal wieder nen tollen Abend am Wasser verlebt..#6
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## aalbert06

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 17.03.-18.03.2010
*Uhrzeit:* jeweils 18.00-0.30 Uhr 
*Ort*: Strände bei Rerik
*Wetter*: endlich Frühling
*Wind*: leicht SW, kaum Welle
*Wasser:* 4°C am Rand gemessen, leichte Trübung
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*: 70-130
*Wer:* Olaf und ich
*Rutenzahl:* 6
*Vorfach*: Holstein
*Fänge:* 49 Flundern (25-42 cm) 4 Dorsche (38-43 cm) einige untermaßige Fische und 2 Aalmuttern

*Fazit:* Perfekter Start in die Saison, hatten wir so nicht erwartet aber die Platten haben wohl Knast nach dem langen Winter und die Dorsche kommen sicher auch noch in Fahrt.

Euch allen ein fischreiches Brandungsjahr

aalbert


----------



## fenriz-hc

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 19.03
*Uhrzeit:* 17: 30 
*Ort*: Strand Stoltera
*Wetter*: endlich Frühling
*Wind*: leicht SW, kaum  Welle
*Wasser:* ca 3°C , leichte Trübung
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*: 80 m
*Wer:* Ich + Kumpel
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: Holstein
*Fänge:* 2 Flundern  (25 und 28 cm) 

Fazit: Schade eigentlich, war sehr gutes Wetter, jedoch wenig Brandung. keine weiteren Bisse. Das ganze macht aber Hoffnung auf mehr


----------



## benny nms

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

wahr gestern los laboe 1 platte 36 cm  platz weckzel kiler harfen schweden kai  23 dorsche   6 witlinge  dorsche alle über 40 cm wahr eine gute nacht geangelt von 19 uhr bis 3 uhr morgens   meisten fänge ab 0 uhr


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 25.03.10
Angelzeit: 17:00 - 23:30
Fangzeit: ab 17:30
Ort: Hohenfelde
Windrichtung und Stärke: SO später mehr auf S drehend und leicht zunehmend
Wetter: trocken
Köder: Wattis/Kneifer
Fischart: Platte /Dorsch
Anzahl: 20/1
Gewicht: -
Länge: Butt von 27-49cm Dorsch 39

Schöner Einstand...


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 26.03.10
Angelzeit: 17:30 - 20:30
Fangzeit: ab 19:00
Ort: Hohenfelde
Windrichtung und Stärke: NW auf W drehend und von 2 auf 4-5 zunehmend
Wetter: waagerechter Regen
Köder: Wattis/Kneifer
Fischart: Platte
Anzahl: 4
Gewicht: -
Länge: 27-41cm

Wetter war richtig schlecht und man konnte die Buttbisse überhaupt nicht mehr sehen. Machte so keinen Spaß.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 27.03.10
Angelzeit: 17:00 - 23:00
Fangzeit: ab 18:30
Ort: Hohenfelde
Windrichtung und Stärke: W um die 3-4
Wetter: trocken
Köder: Wattis/Kneifer
Fischart: Platte /Dorsch
Anzahl: 21/1
Gewicht: -
Länge: Butt von 27-43cm Dorsch 42

Hat wieder mehr Spaß gemacht :m


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann:27-28.3
Zeit:19°°-5°°
Wer: meine Freundin (hat im Dez. ihren Schein gemacht 1.mal Brandung)und ich 
Wo: zwischen Rerik und Meschendorf
Wetter : sehr wechselhaft mit gel. Schauern( Vollmond)
Wind : 3bft aus West zunehmend 
Wasser : stark angetrübt mit viel kraut durch den sturm amFr. 
Beißzeiten  bis auf ein paar kleine Pausen ging  die ganze Nacht was
Köder : Wattis
Fischelatte,Dorsche,Aalmutter
Gefangene: ca.90 Fische aber leider jede Menge Kindergarten
Größe:17Platte 25-40cm,26Dorsche 40-47cm,22Aalmuttern ü30cm
 : leider stehen seit anfang letzter Woche wieder mal fast lückenlos vor der gesamten Strecke  Netze, is zum:v
Fazit :  gelungener Start in die Saison und was mich am meisten freut meine Freundin is jetzt angefüttert ,hat tapfer bis zum schluß mitgeangelt und hatte Spaß,wenn sie dann irgendwann auch selber auswirft dann wirds auch für  mich etwas entspannter


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*




*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung* 
*Moin Moin,*

*so noch ein kurzer Nachtrag vom Wochenende.*
*War leider nicht so erfolgreich wie meine Vorposter.*


*Wann:* 27.03.2010
*Uhrzeit:* 16:00-22:30
*Ort*: Nachdem ich in Kembs auf ne Veranstaltung traf bin ich wieder nach Miramar.
*Wetter*: sonnig und trocken später bewölkt
*Wind*: (zuwenig) anfangs knapp 3 aus west bis südwest, später abnehmend - wasser stark ablaufend 
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 30 und 120m
*Wer: *Ich 
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: überwiegend wishbone und Nachlüfer
*Fänge:* 5 Platte zwischen 26-38 und zwei die wieder schwimmen durften. 4 gerade eben massige Dorsche bis 42


*Sonstiges:* Als gegen 22 Uhr die klein Dorsche über den Strand her fielen habe ich eingepackt.
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@all,

*Wann:* 31.3.2010
*Uhrzeit:* 15  Uhr - ca. 23:30 Uhr
*Ort*: Hohenfelde/Strand
*Wetter*: Sonnig
*Wind*: Süd und auch Südwest
*Köder*: Wattwürmer 
*Wurfweiten*: um die 100m
*Wer: *Angelkumpel und ich
*Rutenzahl: *jeder 2
*Vorfach*: Je Rute 2 Haken
*Fänge: *insgesamt 18 Platte
wovon eine 43cm hatte:





gruß degl


----------



## Micky

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 31.3.2010
*Uhrzeit:* 18   Uhr - ca. 21.00 Uhr
*Ort*: Dazendorf
*Wetter*: Sonnig, keine Brandung
*Wind*: Süd - Südwest
*Köder*: Wattwürmer 
*Wurfweiten*: 50-120m
*Wer: *Timmy und ich
*Rutenzahl: *jeder 2
*Vorfach*: Je Rute 2 Haken
*Fänge: *insgesamt  5 Platten, 1 Dorsch

Endlich mal wieder los - das war die Hauptsache. Waren ein wenig faul beim zupfen, sonst wäre deutlich mehr Fisch drin gewesen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 01.04.2010
*Uhrzeit:* 16 Uhr - ca. 22.30 Uhr
*Ort*: nähe Dahme
*Wetter*: halt Aprilwetter mit Sonne, Schnee, Hagel, Regen
*Wind*: Süd - Südwest 6, heftige Schauerboen
*Köder*: Wattwürmer 
*Wurfweiten*: Was die Arme und Ruten hergaben
*Wer: *Kumpel und ich
*Rutenzahl: *jeder 2
*Vorfach*: Je Rute 2 Haken, Perlmuttperlen
*Fänge: *insgesamt 30 Platten bis 45cm, 19 massige Dorsche bis 50cm, ca. 10 Dorsche um die 30cm

*Anmerkung:* Bis auf das Wetter sehr geiler Angeltag. Waren - wen wunderts bei dem Wetter - ganz alleine und hatten alle Fische für uns . So kann die Saison weitergehen. Die Dorsche haben alle sehr vorsichtig gebissen, einige Fehlbisse. Die Bisse waren durch den Wind schlecht zu erkennen.


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,*

*so war Gestern noch mal los. Habe dieses mal das erste mal meinen ganz kleinen (6Jahre) mitgenommen. Hatten Wettertechnisch so ziemlich alles was man sich vorstellen kann. Hat meinen Sohn aber nicht wirklich gestört.*
*Brandungstaufe bestanden:vik:*


*Wann:* 01.04.2010
*Uhrzeit:* 18:00-23:00
*Ort*: Fehmarn
*Wetter*: alles was man sich so vorstellen kann
*Wind*: erheblich weniger als angekündigt 
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 30 und 120m
*Wer: *Ich mein Junior und nen Freund mit seinem Pflegesohn
*Rutenzahl:* 5
*Vorfach*: überwiegend wishbone und Nachlüfer
*Fänge:* Mein Junior (mit Auswurfunterstützung) 1 Dorsch (39)und eine zu kleine Platte die wieder schwimmen durfte.
Ich 12 Dorsche von 38-44 und 4 massige Platten.
Freund mit seinem Sohn 3 Dorsche und 4 Platten.





*Sonstiges:* Dorsche kamen wieder erst sehr spät - manchmal wird durchhalten eben belohnt.
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 02.04.2010
*Uhrzeit:* 17:00-22:00
*Ort*: Bliesdorf
*Wetter*: sonnig
*Wind*: 1-2 SO
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: alles was ging
*Wer:  *Fischerjunge1 + Ich
*Rutenzahl:* 4
*Vorfach*: Nachläufer/ Seitenarm
*Fänge:* 7 Platte aber alle viel zu klein#c


----------



## Stefan6

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 02.04.2010
*Wer:* Lennart H. und ich
*Uhrzeit:* 19-01:30 Uhr
*Ort*: Hohenfelde
*Wetter*: sonnig
*Wind*: 2-3 S später SW
*Köder*: Wattis/Kneifer 
*Wurfweiten*: alles was ging
*Rutenzahl:* 4
*Vorfach*: Nachläufer/ Standard
*Fänge:* 15 Platten,1 Dorsch,größte Platte 50,5cm 
Bilder: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2889603&postcount=18430


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 01.04.2010
*Uhrzeit:* 20:00-1:00
*Ort*: Bliesdorf
*Wetter*: abends sternenklar
*Wind*:4 SO
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: alles was  ging
*Wer:  *Sohn und ich
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: Nachläufer
*Fänge:* 4 Platten aber nur eine 39er
1 Aalmutter und ein 35 Dorsch der wieder schwimmt

Aber wir konnten den Geburtstag von meinem Sohn feiern:vik:


----------



## krawallo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*:vik:   JUHU..., endlich wieder Seeluft geschnuppert !:vik:

bin im letzten Herbst dem Brandungsangeln verfallen und möchte jetzt auch endlich mal meinen ersten Beitrag abliefern.
*
*Wann:* Karfreitag :q
*Wetter:* Sternenklar aber ohne Mond, glasklares Wasser und etwas kalt, gegen 4.00 dann Frost, so das wir abgebrochen haben, Zähneklapper-klirr  :g
*Angelzeit :* 16.00 bis 4.00 Uhr |bigeyes
*Rutenzahl : * jeder mit 3 Ruten
*Wer :* Ich und 3 Kumpels
*Wurfweite : *von 10m bis 120m alles probiert
*Wo : *Rerik, ca. 500m rechts von der Seebrücke
*Köder : *Wattis und Heringsfetzen
*Wind :* SW 3-4, zum Abend hin und nachts =  Ententeich ;+|uhoh:
*Vorfach:* Standard
*Fänge :* jeder hat seine 3-4 maßige Platten bekommen (25 - 27 cm) und 4 Aalmuttern waren auch noch da ( 25 - 40cm)
viele vorsichtige Bisse, teilweise hat man garnicht gemerkt das überhaupt was gebissen hat und sich nur gewundert das da noch mehr dran hängt ausser das Blei. |uhoh: :m


----------



## lthammer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 03.04.2010
*Wer:* 3 Kumpels und ich
*Uhrzeit:* 16.00-22:00 Uhr
*Ort*: Graal-Müritz Ost*
**Wetter*: leicht bewölkt
*Wind*: 2-3 SW, später abnehmend*
Köder*: Wattis/Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: von nah bis alles was ging
*Rutenzahl:* jeder 2
*Vorfach*:ich Holstein,Standard,Wishbone
*Fänge:* ca. 20 Platten, 3 Dorsche, die meisten waren nichts zum mitnehmen, größte Platte 34cm, größter Dorsch 40cm


----------



## fenriz-hc

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 07.04.2010
*Wer:*  ich
*Uhrzeit:* 20:30 - 22:30
*Ort*: Stoltera*Wetter*: leicht bewölkt
*Wind*: 1-2 SW-*
Köder*: Wattis-
*Wurfweiten*: 80 m
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*:  Holstein,Standard
*Fänge:* 7  Dorsche,2 Platten, größter Dorsch 55 cm


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 06.04.2010
*Uhrzeit:* 18:00-01:00
*Ort*: Dazendorf
*Wetter*: sonnig
*Wind*: S-SO
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: alles was ging
*Wer:  *Fischerjunge1 + Ich
*Rutenzahl:* 4
*Vorfach*: gluefix spezial
*Fänge:* 5 Flundern, 1 Scholle, 1 Dorsch


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 08.04.2010
*Wer:* ich ganz allein
*Uhrzeit:* 17:30-01:00 Uhr
*Ort*: Dazendorf
*Wetter*: bewölkt
*Wind*: erst S, später auf W drehend 3-4 zunehmend, ab 22 Uhr kräftige Brandung
* Köder*: Wattis/Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: #calles was ging (mit 180-200g)
*Rutenzahl:*  2
*Vorfach*: _*gluefix spezial*_ 
*Fänge:* 14 Platten (größte 43cm), 1 Dorsche (46cm), 4 Aalmutern 30-35 cm (released)

von 23:00-00:00 Uhr 50 % der Fische gefangen und einige beim reinkurbeln verloren
I will win the cup :q


----------



## Boerni85

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

moin, jetzt will ich auch nochma was nachholen.

*Wann:* 31.3. - 4.4.
*Uhrzeit:* von 18 bzw. 18:30 bis 2 ; 3 ; 4 und 5:30
*Ort*: rerik, teufelsschlucht
*Wetter*: meist klarer himmel, einen abend zwischenzeitlich regen
*Wind*: meist so gut wie nix, den regenabend bissel mehr
*Köder*: wattis, tintenfisch 
*Wurfweiten*: kurz bis alles was ging
*Wer:  *ich + kumpel + cousin
*Rutenzahl:* erster abend jeder 2, danach immer 3
*Vorfach*: selbstbaumoppeds
*Fänge:* insgesamt 73 platten zum mitnehmen ( die größten 43 cm, 46 cm, 50 cm), 9 dorsche zum mitnehmen ( gröter 44 cm ), jeden abend ein paar aalmuttern die wieder schwimmen.

insgesamt hatten wir ein paar klasse abende mit ordentlich fisch. für mich war es das erstemal "richtig" brandungsangeln, und dann gleich die größte platte von uns dreien gefangen !
wir werden rerik wohl noch öfter besuchen...


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 10.04.2010
Angelzeit: 18.00 h - 23.00 h
Fangzeit: 20.30 h - 23:00 h
Ort: Hohenfelde
Windrichtung und Stärke: N 4-5
Wetter: sternenklar
Köder: Wattis/Kneifer
Fischart: Butt/Dorsch
Anzahl: 6/1
Gewicht:
Länge: 27-38/40

Mit den auflandigen Wind kamen die untermaßigen Dorsche und die Butts  sind verschwunden. Hab nach 15 Untermaßigen aufgehört zu angeln obwohl  die Dorsche meist leicht vom Haken zu befreien waren. Irgendwann müssen  doch mal die Größeren kommen.


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 10.04.2010
*Uhrzeit:* 18:00-23:00
*Ort*: Altenteil
*Wetter*: abends sternenklar
*Wind*:4 NO
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: 30m und alles was geht
*Wer: *ich und 29 Angler des BAV
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: Einzel, doppel verschiedene Modelle
*Fänge:* 4 Platten aber  nur eine 37er - 6 Aalmuttern (ätzend) - diverse untermassige Dorsche nur ein 39 Dorsch. 
Stand an einer sehr hängerträchtigen Stelle habe viel Material in der Ostsee versenkt. 
Insgesammt wurden auf der Veranstalltung 121 massige Fische gefangen und sogar ein *Lachs von 73cm* respekt...#6 (oder doch ne Meerforelle...)


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,*

*kurze Fangbericht vom Martins Cup. Gestartet wurde in zweier Mannschaften. 63 Teams angelten auf 3 Sektoren etwa 400 massige Fische. Sektoren waren Gill Hus links, Gill Hus rechts(Steinwarder) und Weissenhaus. Die Sektoren waren mit ca. 130-150 Fischen recht ausgeglichen. Das Siegerteam hatte 26 Fische. In userem Sektor (Gill Hus rechts) waren glaube ich 15 Fische das höchste.*
*Tolle Veranstaltung mit vielen netten Leuten.**:vik:*


*Wann:* 10.04.2010
*Uhrzeit:* 17:00-23:00
*Ort*: Gill Hus rechts
*Wetter*: sonnig und trocken
*Wind*: 4-5 aus Nord später abnehmend
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 30 und 120m
*Wer: *Ich und mein Junior
*Rutenzahl:* 4
*Vorfach*: überwiegend wishbone und Nachlüfer
*Fänge:* 6 Platte von 26-39 ,3 Dorsche von 39-43
und einige kleine Platten die wieder schwimmen durften.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=131766&d=1270231373
*Sonstiges:* Wirklich eine gelungene Veranstaltung.#6
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 10.04.2010
*Uhrzeit:* 17:00-23:00
*Ort*: Gill Hus rechts, fast neben petripohl
*Wetter*: sonnig und trocken
*Wind*: 4-5 aus Nord später abnehmend
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: |kopfkrat max.
*Wer: *Ich und Fischerjunge1
*Rutenzahl:* 4
*Vorfach*: gluefix spezial :q, wishbone, Nachläufer, einfache Seitenarmmontage
*Fänge:* 5 Platte von 28-34 , und einiges an Kleinzeug, wir konnten einige deutliche Bisse auch nicht umsetzen |uhoh:, dennoch haben wir uns in den Durschschnitt gefischt :vik:, jetzt haben wir ja wieder ein Jahr zum trainieren:q


----------



## *.*Barschfreak*.*

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 10.04.2010
*Uhrzeit:* 16:00 - 23:30
*Ort*: Neuteschendorf, Gremersdorf
*Wetter*: sonnig und trocken, abends bedeckt
*Wind*: 4-5 aus Nordwest, auflandig, später etwas weniger
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*: alles was gegen den wind möglich war 
*Wer: *Ich und 5 Bekannte
*Rutenzahl:* je 2
*Vorfach*: kurze 1-Haken Nachläufer und eigenes Special 
*Fänge:* Ich: 3 Platten (27-34 cm), 1 Dorsch (39,5 cm), ca. 8 Dorsche (30-35 cm); Die Anderen : Überwiegend Untermaßige Dorsche, war aber auch ein 52er Platten mit bei 

Konnten dann nach einem langen Sonnenbad den schönen Sonnenuntergang genießen


----------



## aalbert06

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 9.4.10
*Uhrzeit:* 19.00-01.00 Uhr 
*Ort:* Kägsdorf 
*Wetter*: wolkig
*Wind:* 3-4 NW
*Wasser:* 8°C, gute Brandung, leichte Trübung
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweiten*: 70-110
*Wer:* Olaf und ich
*Rutenzahl:* 6
*Vorfach:* Holstein
*Fänge:* 12 Flundern ( 26-40cm), 18 Dorsche (38-49cm)

*Wann:* 10.4.10
*Uhrzeit:*  19.00-01.00 Uhr 
*Ort:* Kühlungsborn
*Wetter*: bedeckt
*Wind:* 2-3 NNO
*Wasser:* 8°C, leichte Trübung, gute Brandung
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* 60-120
*Wer:* Olaf, Helge und ich
*Rutenzahl:* 6
*Vorfach:* Doppelhakensysteme 
*Fänge:* 9 Flundern (26-35 cm), 16 Dorsche (38-45 cm)

*Fazit:* 2 schöne Brandungsabende mit ausreichend Fisch,  obwohl wir auf Grund von Angelveranstaltungen weite Fußmärsche in Kauf nehmen mussten.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Hänger 67

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann : 10.04.2010
Uhrzeit : von 19-24 Uhr
Ort :Staberdorf
Wind : Nord 2-3 später abnehmend
Köder :Watti / Kneifer
Wurfweite :30m bis ...... m
Wer :Kumpel und Ich jeder 2 Ruten
Vorfach : Nachläufer , Doppelsystem verschiedene Modelle.

Fänge: 6 Dorsche 39-45 cm ; ca. 20 untermaßige Dorsche die alle wieder schwimmen durften.


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 14.04.2010
*Uhrzeit:* 19:30-00:30
*Ort*: Bliesdorf
*Wetter*: abends sternenklar
*Wind*:0-1 NO
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: 30m und  alles was geht
*Wer: *mein Sohn und ich
*Rutenzahl:* 4
*Vorfach*: Einzel, doppel  verschiedene Modelle
*Fänge:* 2 Platten (34,38) 2 Dorsche (42,39)- diverse untermassige Dorsche, viele Bisse und leider diverse Aussteiger#c.


----------



## Krake13

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 19.04.2010
Uhrzeit: 19:00-23:00 Uhr
Ort: Rerik Steilküste
Wind:3 NW
Köder: Wattis 
Wurfweiten: 30-80m
Wer: ich
Rutenzahl: 2
Vorfach: Doppel 
Fänge: 4 Dorsche (39-51 cm)  alle nach 22.00 Uhr


----------



## fenriz-hc

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 27.04.2010
Uhrzeit: 20:00-23:00 Uhr
Ort: Stoltera
Wind:2 NW
Köder: Wattis 
Wurfweiten: 80 m - 100 m
Wer: ich
Rutenzahl: 2
Vorfach:  Doppel 
Fänge: 10 Dorsche (39-62 cm) bei Vollmond


----------



## Hänger 67

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann :* 30.04.2010
*Ort :* Staberdorf
*Uhrzeit:* 20 bis 24. Uhr
*Wind :* 5 aus West
*Wetter:* trocken 
*Köder :* Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweite*:30- 80m
*Wer :* Ich und 2 Ruten
*Vorfach :* Nachläufer

*Fänge :* _1 Platte 35 cm_, Rest Dorsche ,schwimmen 
alle wieder ,Kindergarten.


----------



## mcmc

Datum:Samstag, 15.05.2010
Ort: Dahme links
Wer: Bruder und ich
Wetter: Dauerregen 10 C
Wind: West 6
Angelzeit: 16h-22h
Köder: Wattis und Ringler
Vorfach:Wishbone, Ein-Haken-Cascade
Wurfweiten: alles was geht
Fang:  Bruder 5 Butt (26-29 cm), 2 Dorsch (43 cm)´
          Ich 1 Butt (26cm), 1 Dorsch (43 cm)
          etliche untermaßige, denen die entscheidenden 1 bis 2          cm fehlten

Besonderes: Dauerregen, daher um 22h abgebrochen, nachdem auch auf dem Strand Seen entstanden. Bisher dachten wir immer, wir hätten wasserdichte Kleidung. Waren buchstäblich durch bis auf die Haut.
Marcel: Dein Hakenlöser für Butt ist Spitze. Schont insbesondere die untermaßigen. Klasse Teil!


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 17.05.2010
*Uhrzeit:* 18:00-23:30
*Ort*: Bliesdorf
*Wetter*: abends sternenklar
*Wind*:1-2 W
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: 30m und   alles was geht
*Wer: *ich
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: Einzel, doppel   verschiedene Modelle
*Fänge:* 1 Dorsch (40cm) 
teilweise heftige Bisse die ich aber nicht verwertet bekam und diverse Aussteiger#c. 
Trotzdem ein schöner Abend....Brandung wir sehen uns im Herbst wieder #h


----------



## FelixSch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 17.05.2010
*Uhrzeit:* 18:00-19:15
*Ort:* 40 m rechts von Drehleiter (Über meinem Eintrag)
*Wetter:* Heiter
*Wind:*1-2 W
*Köder:* Wattis 
*Wurfweiten:* von 40 bis zweite Sandbank
*Wer:* ich
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach:* Einzel, nach unten geclipt, lange Mundschnüre
*Fänge:* 1 Platten, der wieder baden durfte, Biss auf der zweiten Sandbank

War wirklich nur ein kurzes Angeln, sehr entspannt bei kaum Brandung und herrlichen Wetter. 
Hat Spass gemacht.


----------



## kabel

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 17.05.2010
*Uhrzeit:* 19:30-24:00 Uhr
*Fangzeit*: 21:30-24:00 Uhr
*Ort*: Heidkate direkt von der Buhne aus
*Wetter*: abends klarer Himmel
*Wind*:3 W
*Köder*: Wattwürmer
*Wurfweiten*: 30-60 Meter
*Wer: ich*
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: Zweihakenvorfach
*Fänge:* 9 Dorsche (20-40 cm) und eine Platte in der Größe eines 5 Mark Stückes 

War ein schönes Angeln, Fisch war vorhanden, leider nichts dabei, was ordentlich Maß hatte.


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 08.05.2010
*Uhrzeit:* 18:00-02:30
*Ort*: Mittelmole Warnemünde
*Wetter*: Leichte Bewölkung, nachts klarer Himmel
*Wind*:2 SO
*Köder*: Wattis & Seeringler
*Wurfweiten*: 30m und 120 m i.d. Fahrrinne
*Wer: *Meine Frau und ich
*Rutenzahl:* 3
*Vorfach*: Einzehaken- Liftsystem
*Fänge: *8 Dorsche, die sehr küchentauglich waren und 2 Aalmuttern um die 45 cm


*Wann:* 12.05.2010
*Uhrzeit:* 18:00-03:30
*Ort*: Mittelmole Warnemünde
*Wetter*:bewölkt
*Wind*:2 - 3 W
*Köder*: Wattis & Heringsfetzen
*Wurfweiten*: 30m und 120 m i.d. Fahrrinne
*Wer: *Meine Frau und ich
*Rutenzahl:* 3
*Vorfach*: Einzelhaken- Liftsystem
*Fänge: *3 schöne Flundern, 3 Dorsche und 2 Aalmuttern


*Wann:* 15.05.2010
*Uhrzeit:* 19:00-23:30
*Ort*: Passagierkai Warnemünde
*Wetter*: Dauerregen
*Wind*:5-6 N bis NW
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: 40m
*Wer: *Meine Frau und ich
*Rutenzahl:* 3
*Vorfach*: Einzelhaken- Liftsystem
*Fänge:* 2 Dorsche (50 cm) und 1 Flunder (40)


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hier mein Bericht:

*Datum*:20.05.2010
*Ort: Hohenfelde*
*Wetter*: Sonne
*Wind*: Nordwest 3
*Angelzeit*: 19h-01:00h
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Vorfach*:Cascade- Ein-Haken-Nachläufer, ca. 80 cm
*Wurfweiten*: 100m ca.
*Fang*: 5 Scheiben 1 42er Dorsch

gruß degl


----------



## Angelschatzi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo Klausi,
mein handy ist defekt, habe leider deshalb deine handyNr. nicht mehr.
Bitte ruf mich mal an.
Grüße Michi aus Koberg
PS: Bin morgen den 22. Mai 2010 in deiner Heimat beim angeln. Stehe wieder vorne bei der blauen Perle. Kannst ja mal vorbei kommen (5er nicht vergessen)


----------



## Allerfischer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Mich freuts ja zu lesen das es wieder ordentlich Nachwuchs bei den Dorschen gibt. Da kann man ja mal optimistisch in die Zukunft blicken.


----------



## Seekater

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 21.05.2010
Uhrzeit: 18:00-21:30
Ort: Stohl
Wetter: Sonnig
Wind: 2 NW
Köder: Wattis
Wurfweiten: 25m
Wer: wir
Rutenzahl: 2
Vorfach: SPRO- 2-Haken Buttsystem 
Länge: 2 Platte eine untermaß, die andere maßig, ein Seeskorpion-schwimmt wieder.

Alles in allem ein gelungener Abend- windstill. Wir waren eigendlich zum Sonnen da, nebenbei geangelt. Die Platten haben so sanft gebissen, dass man es nur beim herholen der schur merkte, nicht am Glöckchen selbst. Den Seeskorpion habe ich auf Blinker kurz vor dem Einholen im Kraut gefangen- fotografiert und wieder schwimmen lassen.
Petri #h


----------



## Allerfischer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 23.05.2010
Uhrzeit: 20.30-1.00
Ort: Klausdorfer Strand
Wetter: Zunehmender Mond, leicht bewölckt
Wind: ablandig
Köder: Wattis
Wurfweiten: nicht so weit wies ging, sondern Ende 1. Sandbank
Wer:ich
Rutenzahl: 2
Vorfach:2-Haken ohne Kugeln etc.
Fang: 11 Dorsche, genauso viele untermaßige die alle wieder Schwimmen..längster Dorsch leider nur 55cm.


----------



## brandungsfighter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 19.05.2010
Uhrzeit: 20.30-2.00
Ort: Wendtorf
Wetter: leicht bewölckt
Wind: Nord
Köder: Wattis
Wurfweiten: anfangs 120m , später 70m letzte sandbank
Wer:ich
Rutenzahl: 1
Vorfach: doppelhaken
Fang: 13 maßige dorsche und 2 Platten
4 untermaßige schwimmen wieder!!!#6

lg Laurin


----------



## brandungsfighter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 20.05.2010
Uhrzeit: 20.30-2.00
Ort: Wendtorf
Wetter: bewölckt
Wind: Nord west
Köder: Wattis
Wurfweiten: anfangs 120m , später ca 60m letzte sandbank
Wer:ich
Rutenzahl: 1
Vorfach: Doppelhaken
Fang: 13 maßige Dorsche und 4 Platten
3 untermaßige schwimmen wider#6!!!
lg Laurin


----------



## brandungsfighter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 24.05.2010
Uhrzeit: 20.30-3.00
Ort: Wendtorf
Wetter: Vollmond, leicht bewölckt
Wind: Nord west, west
Köder: Wattis
Wurfweiten: 70m letzte sandbank
Wer:ich
Rutenzahl: 2
Vorfach: 1 haken systeme
Fang:16 Dorsche und 6 Platten
3 untermaßige schwimmen wieder#6!!!

Ich frage mich immer noch warum auf der Ecke die letzten Tage so wenig untermaßige Fische waren, hauptsächlich 40-50!!!|rolleyes
lg Laurin


----------



## Janeso

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 23.5.10
Uhrzeit: 19:00 -23:30
Ort:  Fehmarn
Wetter: Stürmisch
Wind: 6 W
Köder: Wattwurm
Wurf: 40m
Ruten: 1 
Vorfach: 1er Haken Vorfach
Fang: viele untermaßige Flundern,die alle wieder schwimmen
         2 schöne Dorsche#6

mfg Janeso


----------



## brandungsfighter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 26.05.10
Uhrzeit: 21.30 -3:00
Ort:  Wendtorf
Wetter: leicht Bewölkt
Wind: 1 ost , später 3 Nord
Köder: Wattwurm
Wurfweite: 120m
Ruten: 2
Vorfach: Doppelhaken 
Fang: 8 maßige Dorsche und 5 Platten
5 untermaßige schwimmen wieder!!!#6

Ich habe das Netz leider erst zu spät bemerkt , die Fischer hatten direkt vor meiner Nase ein sehr langes Netz gestellt !!!|gr:schade

lg Laurin


----------



## brandungsfighter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 27.05.10
Uhrzeit: 21.30 -2:15
Ort:  Wendtorf
Wetter: stark Bewölkt
Wind: immer am Drehen, stärke 1- 3
Köder: Wattwurm
Wurfweite: 120m
Ruten: 2
Vorfach: Doppelhaken 
Fang: 7 maßige Dorsche und 5 Platten
5 untermaßige schwimmen wieder#6

Und schon wieder standen da Netze:v
lg Laurin


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 05.06.10
Uhrzeit: 19:30 -21:30
Ort: Pelzerhaken
Wetter: Sonnig
Wind: gleich null
Köder: Wattwurm
Wurfweite: 30-120m
Ruten:2
Vorfach: Doppelhaken 
Fang: 0
Der letzte Wurf knapp 30 Meter brachte einen Biss allerdings konnte ich diesen nicht nutzen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@all,

*Datum*:Mitwoch 9.6.2010
*Ort*: Fehmarn/Staberdorf
*Wetter*: bedeckt/Regen 20°
*Wind*: kaum
*Angelzeit*: 19:00-01:00
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Vorfach*:2 Hakenmontage
*Wurfweiten*: um die 100m
*Fang*: zu zweit, 20 Dorsche(6 wieder am schwimmen)38-45cm

Keine Brandung und doch ab Dunkelheit stetiges beissen#6

gruß degl


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Samstag, 11.06.2010
*Ort*: Rostock Seekanal kurz oberhalb des Passagierterminals
*Wetter*: wechselnd bewölkt, 20 Grad
*Wind*: W-NW 5-6
*Angelzeit*: 20.30 - 23.30
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Ruten:* 2
*Vorfach*:1 hakiges Liftsystem
*Wurfweiten*: kurz vor und in der Fahrrinne
*Fang*: 2 Dorsche, 1 x 39 und einmal 57, 4 Platten von 25 - 34 und ne Menge Kleinkram, Aalmuttern, Seeskorpione und kleine Dorsche...


----------



## Johnny1

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

So, war jetzt 2 wochen unterwegs und hab auch 3 mal bis rund 12 uhr angesessen es kamen 4 dorsche von 39-42cm(wohl viel glück gehabt bei den wassertemperaturen) 
4 platten 25-30cm, eine rund 40er. 2 hornis am mittag 
Sonst noch viele untermaßigen platten.

Mfg Johnny1.


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:18.08.2010
*Ort*: Kielerförde
*Wetter*: wechselnd
*Wind*: Südwest 3-5
*Angelzeit*: 17:30h-01:00h
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Vorfach*:1 und 2-Hakenvorfächer
*Wurfweiten*: 70m und weiter
*Fang*: zu zweit, 5 maßige Dorsche bis 47 cm, 10 Butt 30-35cm

echt nicht schlecht für einen Sommerabend#6

gruß degl


----------



## mcmc

*Datum:*Mittwoch, 01.09.2010
*Ort:* Dahme links
*Wetter:* Sonne, 19 C, später sternenklar bei 13 C
*Wind:* Nordwest 3, später Windstill
*Angelzeit:* 17h-22.30h
*Fangzeit:* 18h-22.30h (Würmer alle)
*Köder:* Wattis und Ringler
*Vorfach:*Cascade- Ein-Haken-Nachläufer, Wishbone-Rig
*Wurfweiten:* alles was geht mit Code Red (immer wieder super die Schnur)
*Wer:* Ich
*Fang:* 12 maßige Dorsche bis 47 cm, 7-8 untermaßige, keiner unter 35 cm, keine Platte gesehen

*Sonstiges:* Fing um 18h mit einer maßigen Doublette an und dann biss es eigentlich kontinuierlich. 3 Fische hatten noch 37,8 oder 37,9 cm. Damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet, aber die letzten kühlen Wochen haben es wohl gemacht.

*Marcel:* In Weißenhaus am Oldenburger Graben war sehr viel Schlick, daher nach einem Spaziergang dort zurück nach Dahme.


----------



## toddn

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Freitag, 03.09.2010
*Ort:*                    Stoltera
*Wetter:*            sonnig, leicht bewölkt, ca. 17°C, ab ca. 21:00 leichter Regen
*Wind:                *anfangs Windstärke 2 aus N, NW, ab ca. 20:00 windstill und bedeckt
*Angelzeit:*       18:30 – 21:30
*Fangzeit:*         19:00 – 21:30
*Wer:*                  Freundin (Nichtangler), ich
*Köder:*               Wattis
*Angeln:*            2
*Vorfach:*           Doppelhaken-System
*Wurfweiten:*  alles was ging und "mittelweit"
*Fang:*                 Flunder 36cm, 2 Dorsche bis 45cm; 1 x 32er und 2 x 37,5er Dorsche zurückgesetzt 

*Sonstiges:*       etwas krautig, etwa 5 weitere Angler; alles in allem schöner Abend


----------



## DxcDxrsch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Samstag, 04.09.2010
*Ort:*Gammel Albo, DK 
*Wetter:*            sonnig, ca. 19°C,
*Wind:* Windstärke 2 aus NW*
Angelzeit:* 21:00 – 24:00
*Wer:*                  Freundin (Nichtangler), ich
*Köder:*               Wattis, Seeringlewürmer
*Angeln:*            2
*Vorfach:*           Doppelhaken-System
*Wurfweiten:*  alles was ging und "mittelweit"
*Fang:* 2 untermaßige Klieschen, 2 seeskorpione

*Sonstiges:*       etwas krautig, viiiiiiieeeleeeee Krabben und viele Seeskorpione (beim Tauchen beobachtet)


----------



## Dorschtrooper

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:05.09.2010
*Ort*: Eckernförder Bucht
*Wetter*: sonnig und ziemlich klar, als die Sonne weg war wurds schon etwas fußkalt im Gesicht
*Wind*: schwach
*Angelzeit*: 19:30h-00:30h
*Ruten*: 2
*Köder*: Wattwurm
*Vorfach*:Wishbone / Wishbone-Lift
*Wurfweiten*: Von "Alles was geht" bis runter auf 40-50 Meter
*Fang*: 3 Platten (eine gut 40cm), 2 Dorsche (gut 40 und knapp 50) +
3 Dorsche, die wieder schwimmen 
Alle haben unerwartet dicht vor den Füßen (gut 40 Meter) gebissen.


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:03.09.2010
*Ort*: Neustädter Bucht
*Wetter*: Bewölkt
*Wind*: schwach
*Angelzeit*: 20:30h-23:30h
*Ruten*: 4
*Köder*: Wattwurm
*Vorfach*:Normales Plattfischvorfach
*Wurfweiten*: Von "Alles was geht" bis vor die Füße
*Fang*: 15 Platten, 1 Wittling, 2 Aale 

Alle Fische haben zwischen 20:30 und 22:30 Uhr gebissen 
Plötzlich wie abgeschaltet.


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:05.09.2010
*Ort*: Langholz
*Wetter*: sternenklar
*Wind*: 4 auflandig
*Angelzeit*: 20:00h-22:30h
*Ruten*: 2
*Köder*: Wattwurm
*Vorfach*:doppelhaken
*Wurfweiten*: 50-100m
*Fang*: 3 Platten, 2 dorsche

5 weitere bisse noch verhaun. denk mal aufgrund der intensität der bisse dass es dorsche waren. die beiden dorsche die ich hatte waren beide auch ganz knapp gehakt


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin Moin,*

*kurze Fangbericht von Gestern*

*Wann:* 09.09.2010
*Uhrzeit:* 17:00-23:00
*Ort*: Lübecker Bucht
*Wetter*: dauerregen 
*Wind*: anfangs gute 3 aus ost bis süd ost später abnehmend
*Köder*: Wattis / Kneifer
*Wurfweiten*: zwischen 40 und 120m
*Wer: *Ich 
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: überwiegend wishbone und Holsteiner
*Fänge:* 1 Platte von 27 ,13 Dorsche von ca. 40-gut50
nur ein kleiner Dorsch der wieder schwimmen durfte


*Sonstiges:* Vom Regen abgesehen ein wirklich guter Saisonstart.#6
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## DxcDxrsch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 08.09.2010
*Uhrzeit:* 19:00-24:00
*Ort*: Börgerende Strand
*Wetter*: bedeckt 
*Wind*: 4/5 aus ost 
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*: 100m
*Wer: *Ich 
*Rutenzahl:* 3
*Fänge:* 6 maßige dorsche, größter 47cm, nur 2 untermaßige die wieder schwimmen


----------



## Nappo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wo:Fehmarnsund
Wann:09.09.2010
Wind:Stramm aus Südost
Köder:Watt.-Seeringel
Wetter:Regen-Regen-Regen
Wurfweiten:Volle Pulle
Wer:Ich alleine
Fänge:14 Dorsche 42-48cm und 2 maßige Platte.
Ca.10 kleine Dorsche welche alle wirklich schonend in die Freiheit entlassen werden konnten. Super gehakt!!!

Nass wie ne Katze aber glücklich!!!!     |rolleyes


----------



## Svenbs

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wo:* Fehmarnsund
*Wann:* 10.09.2010 + 11.09.2010
*Wind:* schwach -> mäßig
*Köder:* Wattwurm - Seeringel - Kombi
*Wetter:* leicht bewölkt
*Wurfweiten:* 50 - 100m
*Wer:* Daniel BS und ich jeweils 2 Ruten
*Vorfach:* Doppelhaken
*Fänge:* am 10.09. 20 Dorsche 45 - 60 cm, 5 untermaßige schonend zurück gesetzt. Am 11.09. 15 Dorsche 40 - 50 cm , viele viele kleine Babys schonend zurück gesetzt.


----------



## aalbert06

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 11.09.10
*Wer:* Olaf und ich
*Wo:* Kühlungsborn
*Uhrzeit:* 16.30-1.00 Uhr
*Wetter:* wolkig
*Wind:* 1-2 SO
*Wasser:* klar, kaum Brandung, 17°C
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* 30-120m
*Montagen:* Doppelhaken und Einzelhakenmontagen
*Fang:* 5 maßige Dorsche bis 44 cm
*Sonstiges:* mäßiger Saisonauftakt bei schlechten Bedingungen und ganz vereinzelten Bissen

*Datum:* 16.09.10
*Wer:* ich
*Wo:* Kühlungsborn
*Uhrzeit:* 16.00-2.30 Uhr
*Wetter:* wolkig
*Wind:* WSW 4-6
*Wasser:* leicht angetrübtes Waser, gute Brandung, 16°C
*Köder: *Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* 20-130m
*Montagen:* Holstein
*Fang:* 23 Dorsche 39-53 cm
*Sonstiges:* nur 4 untermaßige Dorsche, hat nie durchweg gebissen, sondern fast immer perfekt in 10-20 Minutenabständen, so das immer genug Zeit zum Durchatmen war. 

*Fazit: *GuteBedingungen haben für reichlich Spaß gesorgt.

Gruß aalbert06


----------



## aalpietscher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:17.09.2010
Wo:Wustrow
Wer:ich
Uhrzeit:20-1.00Uhr
Wetter:Teils Regen
Wind:wsw6-7
Wasser:Trüb,starke Brandung,viel kraut
Köder:Wattis
Wurfweite:50-100m
Montageoppelhaken

Fang:8Dorsche,zwischen 40-54cm,nur einer der wieder schwimmen durfte.

Der anfang ist gemacht!
Gruß und Petri an alle!


----------



## krawallo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum :  11.09.2010
Wo : Markgrafenheide - Hohe Düne
Wer : Ich und nen Kumpel der das 1 Mal sein Glück in der Brandung sucht
Uhrzeit : 18.00 bis 2.00 Uhr
Wetter : trocken , leicht bewölkt, ca. 15 °C
Wind : W - WSW - SW 1 bis 3
Wasser : viel , klar, wenig Wellengang, kein Kraut, ca. 15 °C
Köder : Wattis und Heringsfetzen
Wurfweite : ende der Buhnen bis 120 m
Montage : Doppelhaken

Fang Ich : 5 Dorsche von 40 bis 45 cm

Fang - mein Kumpel : 2 Platten ca. 30 cm, 7 Dorsche 39 bis 51 cm   #r, und 1 untermaßiger der weiterschwimmt

von den Maßen her besser als letztes Jahr, kann nur besser werden diese Saison

dickes Petri an alle ... :vik:


----------



## Hoppyangler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann:          20.09
Wo:             Zeltplatz Graal Müritz
Wer:            Ich
Angel:           3
Wetter:        Regen leichter Wind aus SW
Fänge:         9xDorsch zwischen 40 cm bis 52 cm
Zeit:            19 Uhr bis 22 uhr war naß wie ein köder
                   hat spaß gemacht


----------



## der beste

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann: *18.09.2010
*Wo: *Kühlungsborn
*Wetter:*teils klar,teils wolkig mit Schauer
*Wind:*kräftig aus West
*Zeit:*18.00 - 03.00 Uhr 
*Wer: *Maik,Björn und ich mit jeweils 2 Ruten
*Köder:*Wattwurm am Doppelhaken
*Weiten:*ca. 40 - 100mtr
*Fang: *20 Dorsche 40-56cm(mitgenommen) 
         jede Menge Zwerge (schwimmen alle wieder)

Für uns alle ein Super-Saisonstart zumal wir das erste Mal in Kühlungsborn waren. Es war extrem viel Kraut unterwegs so daß man wirklich nur mit einer Angel schon gut zu tun hatte. Ich bin schon gespannt auf den Quantum Tandem-Cup am 23.10.2010.
Viele Grüsse an Maik und Björn !!!!

Wasser muß salzig schmecken !!!!!


----------



## fenriz-hc

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann: *22.09.2010
*Wo: *Stoltera
*Wetter:*teils klar,teils wolkig
*Wind: ganz wenig*
*Zeit:*18.00 - 22.00 Uhr 
*Wer: *Ich
*Köder:*Wattwurm am Doppelhaken
*Weiten:*ca. 60 - 100mtr
*Fang:  2* Dorsche 40 und 52


Fazit: schlechte Bedingungen....aber trotzdem der erste Dorsch


----------



## fenriz-hc

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann: *24.09.2010
*Wo: *Stoltera
*Wetter:*teils klar,teils wolkig
*Wind: *ganz wenig
*Zeit:*18.00 - 22.00 Uhr 
*Wer: *Ich
*Köder:*Wattwurm am Doppelhaken
*Weiten:*ca. 60 - 100mtr
*Fang: *6 Dorsche 45 - 55  :vik:


Fazit: Guter Abend, obwohl Gewitter, komische Teenies , kein Wind


----------



## aalpietscher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann:24.09.10
Wo:Markgrafenheide
Wetter:teils klar,teils wolkig
Wasser:Sehr klar
Wind:Sehr wenig
Zeit:20.00-02.30Uhr
Köder:Wattis am Doppelhaken
Weiten:Alles was geht
Fang:5 Dorsche 40-45cm


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann:     Gestern
Zeit:       16.30-22.30
Wo:        Rerik
Köder:     Wattis
Wetter:   Vollmond aber kaum zu sehen aufgrund der dicken Regenwolken den gabs dann auch den ganzen Abend mal in Sprühregen mal in schönen diggen Tropfen und manchmal auch von der Seite.
Wind:      1-2bft aus Nord nicht der Rede wert aber schön angetrübtes Wasser bis auf 40-50 m mit viel Kraut aufgrund der letzten Tage
gefangen:  ca.15 Dorsche (6 St. zw.42-48cm) die anderen schwimmen wieder und eine  schöne Platte (34cm)
Fazit: die Platte und der 48iger Dorsch haben sehr früh gebissen ca.18uhr ansonsten  n gelungener Auftakt in die Brandungsaison und was mir auf gefallen ist nicht ganz so ne Kindergarten Schlacht wie letztes Jahr viele so um die 40 letzes Jahr lag der Schnitt 25-30 der Jahrgang hat gut zugelegt


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann:21.09.10
Wo:Waabs
Wetter:teils klar,teils wolkig
Wind:3
Zeit:19.30-22.45Uhr
Köder:Wattis am Doppelhaken
Weiten:Alles was geht
Fang:14 dorsche davon 9 maßig aber nur 3 mitgenommen (46,48,53).


----------



## Dorschoffi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Freitag 23.09.2010
Leuchtturm Dahmeshöved
6x Dorsch 40-50 cm, 4x untermaßig, 1x Flunder 35 cm.

Hatte mich trotz schlechter Bedingungen mit 50 Würmern an den Strand gesetzt. Glasklares Wasser, kein Wind, keine Welle, glatte See. War sehr überrascht über das Fangergebniss nach ca. 2 Stunden angeln (ca. 20 -22 Uhr).:m


----------



## Vossibaer100

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Mittwoch 29.09.2010
Wann: ab 18.30 uhr
wo: küste vor meck pom, Fischland darß Ort Dierhagen
Was: 11 Dorsche von 45- über 50 cm und 3 gute platten eine von 40cm
womit: natürlich mir Watti ;-)
Also die dorsche und platten sind seit 3 wochen voll da.
die wetterbedingungen waren mehr als optimal, steigender wasserspiegel bei kräftigem Nordwind. kein Mond in sicht , also schön dunkel und der wind nahm im laufe das tages ab. die see war recht trüb und wenig kraut. 
weite würfe waren nicht nötig die dorsche nahmen die köder in ca 60-100 meter. 
habt ihr noch neue meldungen von fangberichten vom fischland darß?


----------



## Dorschtrooper

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann: *25.09.2010
*Wo: *Dänisch Nienhof
*Wetter:* erst leichtbewölkt, später immer dichter und Regen 
*Wind: *gaaanz wenig und dann noch aus West
*Zeit: *17.00 - 01.00 Uhr 
*Wer: *Ich + einer von Fritz Fisch
*Köder:*Wattwurm 
*System:* Doppelhaken Impact und Wishbone
*Weiten: *ca. 40 - 100m
*Fang:*  4 Dorsche 40 - 50, eine Scholle 30


----------



## Travis_Outlaw

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann: *29.09.10
*Wo: *Klein Waabs
*Wetter:* zunächst bewölkt, dann aber immer klarer 
*Wind: *bisschen wind, nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig, aber schön auflandig 
*Zeit: *18.00 - 24.00 Uhr 
*Wer: *Ich + zwei kollegen
*Köder:*Wattwurm 
*System:* gaaaaanz simpel, ein 2/0 Haken und Blei ran, keine Perlen etc., auf einer Angel 60g durchlaufblei und 1/0er Haken
*Weiten: *mit der 60g Rute so auf 40m die andern drei so weit wie ging...
*Fang: *14 Dorsche, davon 7 über 50, der größte 56 und ein wittling von über 30cm...
nochmal 20 dorsche die wieder schwimmen+eine aalmutter die schonzeit hat...
dazu noch 5 bisse die wir versemmelt haben 
*Anmerkung: *Auf die 60g Rute die 3 dicksten Dorsche und haufenweise kleine 
die Kollegen neben uns haben genausoviele Dorsche gefangen + ein dicken aal 
aber keine einzige Platte...
und vor uns war n spinnfischer da, ein 55er Dorsch und ne lütte MeFo...in 10min


----------



## Vossibaer100

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann : 1.09.2010 - ab 18.30
Wo: Dierhagen
Womit: watti
Wer: Ich
Weiten: 60-100 meter
Was: 5 Dorsche von 40 bis 53 cm und 2 platten eine von 33 und eine von 45 cm

Schlechte bedingungen, ablandiger wind ruhige see :-(
ein haufen fischernetze ca 500 meter vom land entfernt , bin mit dem ergebniss dennoch zufrieden. So erstmal fischis sauber machen. na dann petri 
#h


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 1.10.
Wo: Meschendorf( Mv)
Zeit:18.00 bis 0,30 Uhr
Wer:meine Freunin und ich
Wie:ich mit spinnrute , meine Frau mit 3 Brandungsruten
Köder: Gno und Wattis
Wetter:Wind SO 3-4Bft/Wasser leicht angetrübt
Fische: Spinnrute 2 Dorsche(51 und 53 cm) meine Frau mit Brandungsrute ca. 25 Dorsche davon 15 zwischen 45 und 55 cm


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann : 29.09.2010

Wo: Kellenhusen rechts der Seebrücke
Zeit: 19:30 - 22:00 Uhr
Womit: watti
Wer: Sohn u. ich
Weiten: 50-100 meter
Was: 6 Dorsche alles 40er viele vorsichtige Bisse 

gute Brandung bei 3 -4 Windstärken gegen 21:30 wurde der Wind und das Kraut immer stärker, für den Start ein gutes Ergebniss :vik:


----------



## Plitenfischer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wo: Fehmarn Ostküste
Zeit: 17:30 - 0:00 Uhr
Womit: watti
Wer: Kumpel u. ich
Weiten: 50-alles was geht
Was: Ich: 13 Dorsche(40-49cm)und 2 große Platten
        Kumpel: 9 Dorsche(39-54cm)

Gute Brandung, Bisse erst ab der Dunkelheit, vorher nur Krabben.
Einige untermaßige released und auch ein paar gute Fische
im Drill verloren--Fertigvorfächer#d#d--nie wieder!
Super Saisonstart!!!:vik:
Gruß Plitenfischer!!#h


----------



## lthammer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:* 02.10.2010
*Wer:* Kumpel und ich
*Uhrzeit:* 15.00-23:30 Uhr
*Ort*: Graal-Müritz links von der Seebrücke*
Wetter*: leicht bewölkt
*Wind*: 2-3 SO, später abnehmend*
Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*: von nah bis alles was ging
*Rutenzahl:* jeder 2
*Vorfach*:ich Holstein,Standard,Wishbone
*Fänge:* insgesamt 5 Dorsche( grösster 47) und ein Aal(ca 70) zum mitnehmen, rest zu klein

war wieder schön, man kommt über die düne und was sieht man als erstes: links von der seebrücke ein netz bis zum horizont und rechts das gleiche. einfach zum k......  .:r


----------



## dorschfreund85

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:*02.10.2010*
Wer:*2Kollegen und ich
*Zeit*: 16:00uhr bis 22:00uhr
*Ort:  *Bei Dame
*Wetter: *Sonne wolken Schauer
*Wind:* 5-6
*Fang:*Ich 6Dorsch 4platte 1Aal Kolega a:10Dorsch 1Platte Kollege b:7Platte 4Dorsch.ganz wenig kleine...
*Vorfächer:*Alles mögliche .....

War nen richtig guter abend. gute Brandung Gute fänge super auftackt.


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*onnerstag, den 7.10.2010
*Ort*: Kielerförde-Hindenburgufer
*Wetter*: diesig
*Wind*: Südost 3
*Angelzeit*: 22h-01:00h
*Köder*: Wattis eingesalzen
*Vorfach*:Cascade- Ein-Haken-Nachläufer, ca. 80 cm
*Wurfweiten*: 120m und weiter
*Fang: 3 Dorsche über 40 und 1 Platte pfannengroß
besonderes: war ein Versuch mit eingesalzenen Wattwürmern und der hat hingehauen:m







gruß degl
*


----------



## Vossibaer100

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 8.10.2010 Ab 18.30 uhr bis 22Uhr
Wo: Dierhagen Strand
Windstärke: 3bft SO
Womit: watti
Wer: ich
Weiten: 100- 200 meter ( 200 meter sind durch sehr weites rausgehen mit watthose möglich gewesen bis zur ersten sandbank hatte leider keine spinnrute mit)
Was: 6 Dorsche von 40- 50 cm
Handelsübliche brandungsvorfäher mit einer gelben perle vor dem haken.
Heute wird geräuchert ;-) Na dann Petri


----------



## riecken

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 9.10  Von 14.00 biss 19.30 
Wo: Femahrn sund
Windstärke: Ja so wind halt 
Womit: watti
Wer: ich und kumpel
Weiten: von volle pulle biss 40 meter

Ja meine 1 scholle aus der brandung und mein kumpel 1 mefo


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann : 03.10.-08.10.2010
Wo: Fehmarn/Presen
Womit: Wattis u. Ringler
Wer: Ich
Weiten: 40-70m
Was: Dorsche. jeden Tag zwischen 10 und 20 Stück
Größe: 40-55cm 
Vorfach: Einzelhaken kurzer Nachläufer zwischen 20 und 40cm oder 2 kurze Seitenarme nur 10-15cm lang und nah am Blei
Wind:einen Tag 2 , den anderen Tag 5 immer verschieden

Die vielen kleinen und maßigen Dorsche (kein Wurf ohne Biss) brachten mich teilweise ins Schwitzen und gönnten mir kaum eine Pause . Bis auf die üblichen Hänger in Presen - Brandungsangeln vom Feinsten. Einige Angelfreunde mit längeren Mundschnüren(30-40cm) und 40cm über dem Blei fingen deutlich weniger maßige Dorsche  (2-3 Stück), hatten dafür den einen oder anderen feisten Butt.


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann : 09.10./10.10. 22 - 02 Uhr
Wo: Boltenhagen (MV)
Womit: Wattis
Wer: Ich + Kumpel
Weiten: 40-70m
Was: 7 Dorsche
Größe: 45 - 50cm

Da wir erst unsere Zeit auf Poel vergeudet haben, sind wir erst sehr spät angekommen, sonst wäre wesentlich mehr gegangen. Am 3.10. waren es immerhin 18 Dorsche um die 45 cm.


----------



## Dorschhai69

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 11.10.2010
*Ort:* Rerik - Teufelsschlucht
*Womit:* Wattis
*Weiten: *100m
*Was:* 9 Dorsche
*Größe:* 42-48cm

Guter Angelabend trotzt schlechter Windverhältnisse!!!


----------



## Ami 50

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 09,10,2010
*Ort*:Wustrow
*Wetter*: Sonne, stern himmel pure
*Wind*: SEum 4
*Angelzeit*: 18h-24h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach* alle meist doppel hacken
*Wurfweiten*: 70-120m
*Fang*:15 dorsche 40,50cm
*Sonstiges: *Es war ein schöner Angeltag mit ordentlich Bewegung in den Ruten. #h Bis bald zum Quantum cup


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* *09.10.2010*
*Strand:* *Erst Rosenfelde (mitten in eine Veranstaltung reingeplatzt, aber noch einen Platz links gefunden, der frei war , dann Umzug nach nähe Hohwacht*
*Wetter:* *trocken und teils klarer Himmel*
*Wind:* *4-5 Bft. aus Ost*
*Strömung:* *gering*
*Angelzeit:* *19:30-2:00*
*Vorfach:* *Weitwurfvorfach mit Cascade und 2 Haken an beiden Ruten*
*Köder:* *100 Wattis*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *Mittel bis weit draußen *
*Fang:* *19 Dorsche zwischen 39 und 56 Zentimeter, 1 Platte um die 35 cm*
*Kommentar:* *Komisch, in Rosenfelde war überhaupt nichts, obwohl der Wind hier perfekt stand. Ich bin dann in die Hohwachter Bucht umgezogen und da knallte es dauerhaft - bis die Würmer weg waren *


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Moin
War am 10 und 11 Auf Fehmarn
Köder: Wattis
von 20-23,30 Uhr
19 Massige ab 45 cm  Dorsche
Diverse weiterschwimmer.
Echter Stress!!
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## mike 850T

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

War vom 8 bis 15 Oct. Auf Fehmarn
*Ort*:Wulfener Hals(links vom Hafen)
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach* alle meist doppel hacken
*Wurfweiten*: 70-150m
*Fang*:jeden Abend Dorsche, viele kleinen(schwimmen noch!!)
 bis 50cm  und kleine platties
meisten von 19-23,00 Uhr
     grüße mike


----------



## Vossibaer100

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

wann: 15.10.10 ab 18.00 bis ca 22.30
Wo : Dierhagen Strand
Wer: Ich und 2 kumpels
Womit: watti
weiten: 70-120 meter
Was: 13 Dorsche, wobei ich alleine mit 2 angeln schon 10 davon Hatte 
größen: 42- 55 cm , 5 stück über 50 cm 
Wetter: 2-3 bft ost, anfangs trocken später immer mehr regen.
Hat sich mal wieder gelohnt, diesaml keine netze zu sehen, der regen hätte etwas weniger sein können, aber ich bin auf jeden fall zufrieden.


----------



## a_chrischi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

wann: 17.10.2010 ab 17.00 bis ca 22.00
Wo : Diedrichshagen/Strand Fuchsbar
Wer: Ich 3 Angeln
Womit: wattwurm
weiten: 100-120 meter
Was: 15 Dorsche
größen: 38- 48 cm 
Wetter: 2-3 bft ost, trocken

Gute Bisse...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=3628&pictureid=31716
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=3628&pictureid=31717
Gruß Chrischi


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 17.10.2010
*Ort*: Bliesdorf
*Wetter*: Trocken
*Wind*: N/O 2 bft
*Angelzeit*: 17:30h-22:15h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach : *Einzelhaken Nachläufer
*Wurfweiten*: alles was geht
*Fang*: 7 Dorsche, Unzählige Dorsche um die 35cm, schwimmen natürlich wieder 
*Sonstiges: *Leider sehr viele untermaßige Fische.


----------



## aaljäger16

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:23.10.10
Ort:Kielerförde
Wetter:Regnerisch mit kurzen Regenpausen
Wind:geschätzte 3-4 aus SW
Angelzeit:17-23 Uhr
Köder:Watties
Vorfach:Hauptsächlich Nachläufer aber auch Standartvorfächer
Wurfweiten:40-90 Meter
Fang:9 wittlinge zwischen 26cm und 38cm 2 Dorsche von 41cm und 47cm und noch einige Nemos
Sonstiges:Erste Bissphase von 18-19 uhr danach Bisspause bis ca.20uhr30 nun biss es durch bis ich keine watties mehr hatte.Fazit war ein schöner Brandungsabend mit vielen guten bissen.
Mfg Aaljäger16


----------



## dorschwilli 306

Datum:23.10.
Ort: lübecker bucht
Wetter:anfangs leichter Nieselregen später dann trocken
Wind:ablandig 3 aus SW
Angelzeit:18.45-0.30 Uhr
Köder:Wattwurm
Wurfweite:mit wathose rein und dann alles was geht
Fang:13 Dorsche von 40-56cm 2 Platte und 4 Nemos


----------



## boot

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 22.10.10
*Ort*: Damp
*Wetter*: Regen
*Wind*: 
*Angelzeit*: 19h-23h
*Köder*: Wattis und Ringler
*Vorfach*
*Wurfweite*
*Fang*: 10 Dorsche von 45cm bis 50cm...1 Mefo 50 cm


----------



## bukare

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 21.10.10
Ort: Teufelsschlucht links
Zeit:17.00 - 20.00 Uhr
Wetter:Sturm,Regen
Wind:SW von 6 auf min 8 steigend (voll von links)
Wer: Schwager und Ich mit je 2 Ruten
Köder:100 Wattis
Vorfächer:Lift Einhaken
Wurfweite: um die 60m
Fang: Dorsch 45, 47,50,+ (35,36 schwimmen wieder)

Erst schöne Brandung, dann hat eine Sturmböe beide Dreibeine umgehauen. 
Mein Schwager hat das Zelt festgehalten und ich habe alles eingetütet.
Bis dahin super Bisse. Schade das es nicht mehr ging.


----------



## bukare

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:22.10.10
Ort:Teufelsschlucht links
Zeit:17.00-23.00Uhr
Wetter: erst Schauer dann aufklarend mit Vollmond
Wind:5-6 SW von links den Strand lang
Wer: Schwager und Ich
Köder:150 Wattis (z.T. vom Vortag)
Wurfweite:um die 70m
Beißzeit:19.00-19.30 und dann immer wenn das Kraut gerade weg war
Fang:2 Flundern 32,36 und 4 Dorsche 45,46,48,50 (zwei Kleine schwimmen wieder)

Erst super Brandung mit wenig Kraut.(zwei Platten), dann immer mehr Kraut
und Fänge waren nur noch in den Lücken möglich.
Sobald unsere Bleie mal für 3min liegengeblieben sind gab es sofort einen Fisch!Leider war es meist in 5 min am Ufer sonst war es aber echt gut.
Die Größe ist dieses Jahr auch sehr gut > schönes Brandungsangeln.


----------



## bukare

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:23.10.10
Ort:Teufelsschlucht links
Zeit:17.00-24.00Uhr
Wetter:Bedeckt z.T.Schauer aber OK
Wind:um 4 aus S (kaum gemerkt, da Steilküste; Ententeich)
Wer: Schwager und Ich
Wurfweite:60m bis alles was geht
Vorfächer: lange Nachläufer, Holstein mit viiieeel Blei
Köder:120 Wattis
Beißzeit:nicht ermittelt aber nach 23.00Uhr ging es besser
Fang: 5 Dorsche 35,36,39,42,45 (einig davon schwimmen wieder)

Fische standen weit draussen und bissen sehr vorsichtig.Wenig Wasser da und schon wieder sehr klar.Der Mond hat sich von den Wolken nicht aufhalten lassen.Wir haben an diesem WE um jeden Fisch kämpfen müssen,waren für unsere späte Saisoneröffnung aber zufrieden.  
Ein WE am Meer mit Pils,Lagerfeuer,Würstchen und guten Freunden ist schnell vergangen, aber in zwei Wochen sind wir garantiert wieder in Rerik.


----------



## KielerSprotte85

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 29.10.10
*Ort*: Waabs
*Wetter*: trocken, bewölkt
*Wind*:leichte Briese aus S
*Angelzeit*: 16 Uhr-20.30Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach:  *Standard und Nachläufer
*Wurfweite*: ca. 60-90m
*Fang*: 2 Dorsche von 45cm, 1 Platte 30cm

1 Dorsch von wenigstens 50 cm genau 1,50m vor meinen Füßen verloren. Das war echt nen Brocken und ich am k.....tzen

Ansonsten lief von 16 Uhr-18.30 Uhr nix und dann ganz gut. Paar Bisse noch verhauen. Nix Untermaßiges.


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 29.10.10
*Ort*: H- Damm
*Wer* : Kumpel und ich
*Wetter*: trocken, leicht bewölkt
*Wind :* 2 bft ssw vom achtern
*Angelzeit*: 16 Uhr-02.30Uhr
*Köder*: Megawattwürmer
*Vorfach: *Standard, 1u. Hakensysteme
*Wurfweite*: ca. 60-100m
*Fang: *16 Dorsche, zum Glück nur 3 u45!!

Fazit: viel Mond , Null Brandung , Netze vor der Haustür = da bin ich mit dem Ergebnis noch zufrieden. Erstaunlicherweise erfolgten die Bisse alle auf den kurzen Distanzen. Die wenigen Bisse verteilten sich über den gesamten Angelzeitraum.


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 29.10.10
*Ort*: Ahrenshoop
*Wer* : Ich
*Wetter*: klar
*Wind :* fast windstill
*Angelzeit*: 16.30 Uhr - 22.00
*Köder*: Wattwürmer, Heringsfetzen
*Vorfach: *Standart System mit zwei Haken
*Wurfweite*: ca. 100m
*Fang: *17 Dorsche (davon durften zwei zurück) bis 55cm
          Zwei weitere stiegen wärend des Drills aus. :c

*Fazit:* Tolles Angelwetter - nur kein Brandungswetter! Ich hatte bei den Bedingungen eigentlich nicht viel Hoffnung. Solange es hell war legte ich eine Rute mit Heringsfetzen an langer Mundschnur auf Steinbutt aus, daran tat sich leider nix. Dafür gings aber an der Wattwurmrute sofort los. Die beiden größten Dorsche (55 cm) fing ich noch im Hellen. Bis 22.00 Uhr bissen die Dosche in schöner Regelmäßigkeit. Dann waren die Wattwürmer alle - ich hatte aber genug. War ein schöner Angelabend! #6


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*






Datum:30.10.
Ort: lübecker bucht
Wetter:anfangs leicht feucht von oben ,später trocken -bedeckt 14°
Wind:kaum vorhanden, keine Brandung
Angelzeit:19-23.30 Uhr
Köder:Wattwurm
Wurfweite:80-130m
Fang:5 Dorsche 41-51cm 
sonstiges:sehr wenig Bisse,kein plattfisch,2Nemos, keine dublette
Beisszeit von19.55-22.45 Uhr


----------



## taz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 30.10.10
Ort: Fehmarnsund
Zeit: 15.30 - 22.00 Uhr
Wetter: trocken, später Nieselregen
Wind: S 3
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Köder: Wattis und Kneifer
Vorfächer: Einhaken-Weitwurf-Getüddel
Wurfweite: 70m bis alles was geht
Fang: 45cm Platte (Format Klodeckel), 55cm Dorsch so gegen 19.00 Uhr

Tagsüber war echt kaum Kraut unterwegs, so ab 20.00 Uhr war leider urplötzlich extrem starker Krautgang im Sund (mal wieder), wir mussten leider abbrechen, angeln war unmöglich... Fehmarnsund sieht mich nicht wieder, dieses Kraut kotzt mich sowas von an...


----------



## dorschfreund85

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Nacxhtrag 30.10.10
Ort:Hohenfelde
Zeit:16:00 bis 21:30Uhr
Wetter: Trocken bis ca 17:30uhr dann fast durchweg leichter regen.
Wind: SSW 3
Wer:47angler des LV Schleswigholstein.
Köder: Wattis
Vorfächer: Alles was so giebt.
Wurfweiten : 60- .....
Fang : Ca 25-30 dorsche und 5-6 platten nemos waren kaum unterwegs


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Gestern mit Sunny getroffen und am Hohenfelderstrand gefischt:

*Datum*:Samstag, 06.11.2010
*Ort*: Hohenfelde
*Wetter*: Sonne, 10°
*Wind*: West.........anfangs 5, leicht abnehmend
*Angelzeit*: 15h-22h
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Vorfach*:Cascade- Ein-Haken-Nachläufer, ca. 80 cm
*Wurfweiten*: 80m und weiter
*Fang*: 3 schöne Dorsche(50, 47, 46cm)

Hatten leider starke Seitenströmung, was das Angeln sehr erschwerte und mich umm 22:00 abbrechen ließ






Gruß degl


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Moin,

so, dass ist hier mein erster Bericht (Fangmeldung), da ich gestern wirklich seit über 40 Jahren Angeln das erste Mal in Deutschland Brandungsangeln war.
|rolleyes
Datum: 06.11.10
Ort: Hohenfelde
Wetter: trocken, 
Wind: NNW 4-5 (vieleicht aber auch mehr!!)
Wer: Kumpel Sunny und ich (Boardie Degl kam uns besuchen und gab uns echt gute Tips!!! Vielen Dank nochmal!!)
Köder: Wattis 
Vorfächer: alles was inner Kiste war
Wurfweite: 70m, später mal nicht so weit.....
Fang: 'nen paar lütte Platte, ich hatte noch 4 Dorsche (zwischen 45 und 50cm Dorsch sach ich mal) und mein Kumpel Sunny auch Platte und 4 Dorsche oder so.

Ganz ehrlich, es kam uns nicht so auf die "Super-Fange" an, wir "Landeier" waren froh mal wieder Salzwasser im Gesicht zu haben... Gut war, dass wir schon gegen 14:30h "angereist" waren, so konnten wir uns seinen guten Platz aussuchen (rechts runter zu den dicken Steinen...lag mir irgendwie immernoch im Ohr) 
Wetter echt top und echt mal 'ne schöne Brandung. Das Ganze hat echt super Spass gemacht, für uns "Eigeborene" aus der staubigen Heide, immer wieder ein schönes Erlebnis...Und ein Wetter.....ging wohl nicht besser. Schon auf dem Hinweg, riss der Himmel auf und wir hatten strahlenden Sonnenschein. Da kam schonmal der Spruch: "heute wird im T-Shirt gedrillt" u.s.w. Am Strand angekommen, haben wir uns sofort  dazu entschieden, die Thermoanzüge anzuziehen  Ganz schön stiemig hier........aber das Wetter hielt sich. Nur als wir dann um halb eins (0:30h) eingepackt haben, wurde es doch noch etwas frisch. So richtig hatten wir das nicht bemerkt, waren ja so auf das Angeln konzentriert......aber dann im Auto zeigte das Thermometer 1,5 °C an....Die Rückfahrt zog sich hin, war aber echt erholsam....(wer ist denn auch schon zwischen1:00h und 3:30h freiwillig auf der Bahn unterwegs...#c:q)
Die Uhr zeigt 4:00h, zu hause angekommen, waschen...kurzer Blick in den Spiegel......Oh mein Gott (Augen wie ein "Preisboxer" ) Egal, hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt und wird bestimmt wiederholt !!!#6 Die Leute oben an der Küste sind schon zu beneiden, wohnen sie doch in einem so schönen Urlaubsland.......:l....


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 06.11.2010
*Ort*: Prerow - Zingst
*Wer* : 3 Kumpel und ich
*Wetter*: trocken, leicht bewölkt
*Wind :* 5-6bft wnw 
*Angelzeit*: 16 Uhr-02.30Uhr
*Köder*: Megawattwürmer
*Vorfach: *Standard, 1u.2 Hakensysteme
*Wurfweite*: ca. 60-100m
*Fang: *36 Dorsche, eine Platte 

Eigentlich war Wustrow geplant. Dort war auch ne Brandung wie außem Lehrbuch. Dummerweise aber waren meine 3 Mitstreiter mit zu leichtem Geschirr unterwegs so das wir nach Zingst auweichen mußten. Dort war weniger Brandung aber dafür ein fieser Seitenwind und gelegentlich Kraut. Nicht gerade ein angenehmes Angeln. Glücklicherweise hatten wir ja unseren Fisch und das gute daran das alle weit über Maß waren. 2 kratzten sogar an die 70 cm Marke.Die Fische bissen auf alle Entfernungen und über den gsamten Angelzeitraum. Hat Spaß gemacht.........


----------



## icecube1704

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 06.11.10
Ort: Graal-Müritz
Zeit:17.00 - 03.00 Uhr
Wetter:Klarer Himmel, Windig
Wind:WNW
Wer: Vater und Ich mit je 2 Ruten
Köder: 80 Wattis 100g Ringler
Vorfächer:Vorfach mit 2 Seitenarmen
Wurfweite: 40m-80m
Fang: 23 Dorsche 40cm-59cm


----------



## Nils1981

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: Dienstag 09.11.10
Ort: Hohwachter Bucht
Wetter: Nieselregen 5°C
Wind: Erst 3bft NNO, später kaum wind 
Angelzeit: 19h-0:45h
Köder: Wattis 
Wurfweiten: unter 100 Meter
Fang: 4 Dorsche (40,43,46,54)

Sonstiges: 
Danke nochmal an die beiden Herren vom - gestern leider nicht so erfolgreichen - Hohenfelder Strand die mir nach nettem Gespräch dazu rieten eine andere Stelle aufzusuchen. Hat super geklappt !


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 12.11.10
*Ort*: H- Damm
*Wer* : Ich
*Wetter*:fieser Seitenwind und kakk Regen
*Wind : *6-7 bft
*Angelzeit*: 16 Uhr-21.30Uhr
*Köder*: Wattwürmer
*Vorfach: *Standard
*Wurfweite*: ca. 60-80m
*Fang: *14 Dorsche, leider 4 unter 45cm

Geiles Angeln!!!! Wegen des Extremen Seitenwindes bildete sich ein riesen Schnurbogen. Die 200er Kralle blieb selten liegen. Dazu noch Kraut!! In Verbindung mit dem Regen war ich kurz vom abbrechen! Ich entschloß mich mit nur einer Rute zu angeln. Mitmal gings los. Es folge Biss auf Biss. Ungelogen_ jeder Wurf ein Biss. Das artete dann schon in Arbeit aus! Sonst angel ich mit der Wurmmenge und 2 Ruten locker bis weit nach Mitternacht. Heute waren mit einer Rute halb 10 die Würmer alle. Wahnsinn wie das abging!!
Das habe ich in 17 Jahren Brandung erst das 2.mal erlebt


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:13.11.
Ort: lübecker bucht
WER:11 Mitglieder unserer OG und ich
Wetter:trocken und 8-10°
Wind:erst Seitenwind 4-5 und später 1-2
Angelzeit:16.30-21.30 Uhr
Köder:wattwurm
Wufweite:alles was ging
Fang:alle zusammen 52 Dorsche und etwa 10 Platte,
        ich habe 9 Dorsche gefangen von 46-55cm


----------



## smaerle

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:13.11.2010
Ort:Heidkate am Parkplatz zwischen Mole 7 und 8
WER:Mein Angelspezi und ich
Wetter:trocken und 8-10°
Wind :SW 4-5 und später 1-2
Angelzeit:16.30-01.30 Uhr
Köder:Wattwurm;Seeringelwurm
Wufweite:80 - 100 m
Fang: 8 Dorsche und 1 Scholle

Soweit alles ok hatten uns aber etwas mehr erwartet.
Nächstes Mal wird alles besser und die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt#h


----------



## icecube1704

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 13.11.10
Ort: Graal-Müritz
Zeit:16.00 - 23.30 Uhr
Wetter:Wolkig
Wind:WSW bis SW 
Wer: Kumpel und Ich 
Köder: Wattis
Vorfächer:1 und 2 Hakensysteme
Wurfweite: 40m-........
Fang: 3 Dorsche 40cm-45cm


----------



## AALfänger69

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 15.11.2010
Ort: Dazendorf
Zeit: 16.00 bis 23.00 Uhr
Wetter: Bewölkt
Wind: WSW auf WNW drehend 0-2bft
Wer? die Nuschel und ich
Köder: Seeringler und Wattis
Wurfweite zwischen 40-120m

Fänge: 2 Platte um die 30 und 5 Dorsche die wieder schwimmen dürfen

Sah eigentlich nicht schlecht aus von den Bedingungen, angetrübtes Wasser und auflandiger Windhauch... Aber keine aktiven Fische Unterwegs...


----------



## jjdorschkiller

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum 17.011.
Ort Putlos ,campingplatz Johannistal
Wind:5-8 schräg von Hinten und seitlich
Vorfach 1 und 2 haken(cakade)
Wurfweite 70-120m
Fang :4 Dorsche 39,44,46,56cm
6Untermaßige alle nur 25-30
ach ja Angelzeit 17.30-0.45 Uhr


----------



## Mini-Broesel

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 20.11.2010
Ort: Dazendorf ( ganz rechts hoch, fast bis zum Riff)
Zeit: 15.00 bis 23.00 Uhr
Wetter: Bewölkt
Wind: keine definierbare Windrichtung#c 0-1bft
Wer? Ich und ein paar Leute aus meinem Verein
Köder: 100 Wattis
Vorfach: Nachläufer und Wishbone
Wurfweite: zwischen 30-120m 

Fänge:nicht so pralle...Ich hatte 3 Butt (2x28cm und ein Butt in der Größe eines 5 Mark Stücks)..insgesamt sah das auch nicht viel besser aus..es wurde mal gerade ein maßiger Dorsch gefangen...aber man muss sagen das bis auf 1,2 Ausnahmen jeder seinen Fisch hatte


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 20.11.2010
Ort: Rosenfelde
Zeit: 18.00 bis 24.00 Uhr
Wetter: Bewölkt ab 22 Uhr Vollmond
Wind: keine definierbare Windrichtung#c 0-1bft
Wer? Ich und ein paar Leute aus meinem Verein
Köder: Wattis und Seeringel
Vorfach: 2 Hakensysteme
Wurfweite: so weit wie ging ca. 100 meter oder so

Fänge:Ich hatte 8 Dorsche bis 45cm sonst alle so 42 cm um und bei. Die beiden Kameraden links und rechts von mir hatten nicht einen maßigen Dorsch. Als um 22 derMond rauskam packten fast alle ein nur noch 1 Jugendliche rund wir (Jugendleitung) blieben da und ich habe auch noch 3 Fische fangen können.#6


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 21.11.2010
Ort: Bliesdorf
Zeit: 16.00 bis 21:30 Uhr
Wetter: Bewölkt
Wind: O  2-4bft
Wer? Monti, Sebastian und ich
Köder:Wattis
Wurfweite zwischen 40-120m

Fänge: ich 1 Dorsch #c

Sah eigentlich nicht schlecht aus von den Bedingungen, angetrübtes  Wasser und auflandiger Wind...aber dafür ab 20:00 Vollmond


----------



## riecken

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 27.11.2010
Ort: Dazendorf
Zeit: 4.00 bis 23 uht
Wetter: Leichte brandung von vorne und so kalt das die würmer gefrohren waren und man sie durchbrechen konnte ! 
Wer? ich und 3 leute aus dem Verein.
Köder: Wattis und Seeringel
Vorfach: 2 Hakensysteme und 1 haken mit clip
Wurfweite: 30-100
Fang: 1 butt


----------



## möpps

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 27.11.2010
Ort: Ahrenshopp
Zeit: 16:00-23:00 Uhr
Wetter: Klar 0 bis -4Grad
Wind: West später Ost 1-2 Bft
Wer? ich 
Köder: Wattis und Seeringel
Vorfach: 1 Haken nachläufer
Wurfweite: 30m -volle Granate
Fang: 5x Dorsch und 1x Flunder

Gruss Möpps


----------



## Free78

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Brandungsurlaub an der Ostsee 

Datum: 27.11-02.12.2010
Ort: 27.11 Hohenfelde, 28.11 Brasilien, 30.11 Seebrücke Schönberg
Zeit: 16:00-23:00 Uhr
Wetter: Klar 0 bis -8 Grad
Wind: In Hohenfelde Ententeich, Brasilien Windstärke 3-4, Seebrücke 2-3 jeweils Ostwind
Wer? Nen Kupel und ich
Köder: Wattis und Seeringel
Vorfach: Alles was wir dabei hatten
Wurfweite: 30m - 100 m
Fang: Hohenfelde nix, Brasilien 2 Dorsche, Seebrücke nix

Trotz schwieriger Angelbedingungen ein toller Kurztripp. In Hohenfelde wars am ersten Abend bitterkalt, Ruten und Ständer waren binnen Minuten mit einer Eisschicht bedeckt, nach 3 Stunden Abbruch.
Brasilien etwas wärmer  2 Dorsche, ansonsten keine Bisse
Seebrücke unmittelbar nach dem ersten Sturm, mäßiger Wind aus Ost, ein Biss, der aber nicht umgesetzt werden konnte.

Mit reichlich Kakao mit Steuerrad ein paar sehr schöne Extremabende 

Gruß,

Flo


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:08.12.2010
Angelzeit:16:00-22:30
Fangzeit: gelegentlich
Ort:Kiel/Thissenkai.....der Wassertiefe wegen
Windrichtung und Stärke:drehend/wenig
Wetter:Kaaaaalt
Köder:Watties
Fischart: Dorsch, Wittling, Platte
Anzahl:2/1/1
Gewicht:ne Mahlzeit 
Länge: groß genug
Link zum Bericht:
Link zum Bild:
Sonstiges:nur durch goile Thermoklamotten und ner Gasheizung auszuhalten, aber als dann der "Nebel des Grauens"aufzog war empty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gruß degl


----------



## stephan.321

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 6.1.2011
Ort: Bülker Leuchtturm
Zeit: 16.00 bis 22.00 Uhr
Wetter: Bewölkt,trocken bis 21h dann leichter regen
Wind: Sud/ West 0-2bft
Wer? nen Kumpel und ich
Köder: Wattis
Wurfweite zwischen 50-100m

Fänge:2 kleine Aalmutter die wieder schwimmen

Die Aalmuttern hat beide mein Kumpel gefangen, aber auch wenn ich nichts gefangen hab trotzdem ein sehr schöner Abend am Wasser.


----------



## Kegelfisch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hei Leute#h
Sind gerade zurück vom "Ostseecamp" in Meschendorf(Rerik). Ab Dienstag den 4.1. konnten wir angeln ,da dann das Eis weg war .Es beißt aber z.Zt. absolut nix , da das Wasser zu kalt ist (ca. 0°C). Nicht mal von der Seebrücke in Küh-born gabs Erfolg. Die Fischer legen ihre Leinen erst ab 10 m Tiefe (gesehen) bzw. 20 m (Aussage einer Fischersfrau), da es flacher kaum Fisch gibt.
Uwe


----------



## strandpirat2006

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Samstag, d. 8.01.2011
*Ort*: Fehmarnsund Beelitz  Werft
*Wetter*: Wolkig, tw. Regen
*Temperatur Luft/ Wasser:* 4 / 0 Grad
*Wind*: Südwest 4-5
*Angelzeit*: 16.00 bis 20:30
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Vorfach*:Ein-Haken-Nachläufer, ca. 80 cm
*Wurfweiten*: 100m 
*Fang*: zu zweit: nix, nada, null#c

Waren noch etwa 6 andere Angler dort, die tw. schon früher abgehauen sind und auch nichts hatten. Der Wind war optimal, schön auflandig, fast keine Strömung im Sund, 100 Gramm reichten dicke und Kraut war nicht der Rede Wert. Hat aber trotzedem super Spaß gemacht, auch wenn wir als Schneider nach Hause gingen.


----------



## boot

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Ich war gestern in der Brandung mit nem Angelfreund,aber das war nicht so doll 2 Butt und 2 Dorsche.Ich denke mal das das Wasser noch zu Kalt ist.
__________________


----------



## Travis_Outlaw

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Freitag, 21.01.11   
*Ort*: Klein Waabs
*Wer: *Leider nur Ich 
*Wetter*: Wolken, Nebel, später Regen
*Temperatur Luft/ Wasser:* -2/0
*Wind*: kein Wind, keine Brandung 
*Angelzeit*: 17.00 bis 21:30
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: 50-100m
*Fang*: 3 kleine Aalmuddis, die wieder schwimmen und sonst nischt 

War einfach zuu kalt, hatte schöne Ladung Eis auf den Ruten. Zwischendurch mal kleine Zupfer gehabt aber das warst denn auch...Naja erstes mal los gewesen dieses Jahr, das is auch viel wert:vik:


----------



## der beste

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *21.01.2011
*Ort: *Wittenbeck
*Wer: *3x
*Wetter:*Wolken, -1, 
*Wind: *W/NW so ne 2, keine Brandung
*Zeit: *17.00 - 23.00Uhr
*Köder:*Wattwurm
*Wurfweite:* 50 - 100mtr
*Fang:* nix 

Es war ein sehr entspannter Auftakt ins Jahr 2011. Hätte gerne etwas mehr Aktion gehabt, aber das Wasser ist einfach noch viel zu kalt.
Nicht mal ein Zupfer. Es kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Wlochj1

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *24.01.2011
*Ort: *Leuchtturm, Falckensteiner Strand
*Wetter: *Leichte Regenschauer 
*Wind: *W/NW so ne 2
*Zeit: *18.30 - 23.00Uhr
*Köder:*Wattwurm
*Wurfweite:* 50 - 100m
*Fang:* nix 

Leider kein Erfolg gehabt! Nichte einmal einen kleinen Anfasser hat es gegeben! Strömungsverhältnisse waren eigentlich ideal!


----------



## schappi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 09.02.2011
*Ort:* Ahrenshoop
*Wetter:* etwas Windig
*Zeit:* 17:00 - 23:00Uhr
*Köder: *Wattwurm
*Wurfweite:* Volle Kanne
*Fang:* absolut nix #c(Wasser ist sehr kalt)


----------



## Sascha6022

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 09.02.2011
*Ort:* Kiel Buhne 24,25
*Wetter:* Ententeich 
*Zeit:* 17:00 - 23:00Uhr
*Köder: *Wattwurm
*Wurfweite:*  Volle Kanne
*Fang:* 2 Butt


----------



## Sascha6022

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

_*Datum:* 11.02.2011
*Ort:* Flensburger Förde
*Wetter:* Nord Ost 
*Zeit:* 17:00 - 21:00Uhr
*Köder: *Wattwurm
*Wurfweite:*  Volle Kanne
*Fang:* 5 Dorsche zu ca. 25cm :vik::vik::vik:_


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

_*Datum:* 07.03.2011_
_*Ort:* Lübecker Bucht_
_*Wetter:* Kaum Wind_
_*Wer*: 5 Angler_
_*Zeit:* 17:00 - 22:00Uhr_
_*Köder: *Wattwurm + Blinker_
_*Wurfweite:* ganz Nah bis alles was geht_
_*Fang:* 0_

_Wassertemperatur Null Grad. Einfach zu Kalt_


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Samstagabend am Strand von Dahme :

1 Dorsch 42cm
1 Butt von 32cm

Freitag........Null....war scheixxekalt







Bild sagt alles

gruß degl


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

= Degl
1Aalmutter / ca.30cm


----------



## Fietzer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:12.03.11
Ort: Hoekholz
Wetter: leicht bewölkt
Wind: Süd 3
Angelzeit: 15.30-21.30
Köder: Wattis
Vorfach:Cascade- Ein-Haken-Nachläufer, Whishbone
Wurfweiten: 80-120 m
Fang: 2 Butt 26/27    1 Aalmutter 27


gruß Fietzer


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:10.03.11
Ort: Elmenhorst
Wetter: Sturm/Regen Schmuddelwetter
Wind: Süd/Südwest 5/6
Angelzeit: 16-6
Köder: Wattis
Vorfach: Whishbone
Wurfweiten: 40-120 m
Fang: 1 Dorsch (ca.50) / 1 MeFo(ca.46) Beiszeit ab 23:30


----------



## Esox P

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:12.03.2011
Ort: Kreptitz/Rügeb
Wer: 3 tollkühne Jungs mit langen Angelstangen
Wetter: wolkenlos
Temperatur Luft/ Wasser: anfangs +5 später -1 Grad/+1
Wind: kein Wind, keine Brandung, keine Strömung
Angelzeit: 16.00 bis 22:30
Köder: Wattis
Wurfweiten: 50-100m
Fang: 1 Plötze |bigeyes; 2 kleine Flundern - haben leider keine Gefangenen gemacht

Das war ein verhaltener Start. Denkbar "schlechtes" Wetter. Kein Wind, keine Welle, keine Strömung und eine taghelle Nacht dank Mond und wolkenlosem Himmel. Zuletzt sind noch Würmer und Bier gefroren. Wir waren in Kreptitz bei Kap Arkona. Strand ist Spitze, etwas steil beim Auf- und Abstieg mit Gerödel soll aber top sein bei besserem Wetter. Mefo Angler waren auch 
erfolglos unterwegs.


----------



## kern

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 13.03.2001
Ort: Rerik
Wetter: Wind 3. Temp.8+
Angelzeit 18.00 bis 01.00
Köder: Wattwurm
Wurfweiten: 1oom
Fang: 4 Schollen
Wassertemperatur lag bei unter 1 Grad


----------



## Redbully

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Samstag, 19.03.2011
*Ort*: Dazendorf, rechter Parkplatz
*Wetter*: Wolkenloser Himmel mit Vollmond
*Wind*: Westwind
*Angelzeit*: 16h-22h
*Köder*: Wattis und Ringler
*Wurfweiten*: von Plums bis alles was geht
*Fang*: zu viert, 6 massige Platte verhaftet, und ganze Menge untermassige.


----------



## riecken

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Ist das netz noch vor Dazendorf ?


----------



## Redbully

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Keins gesehen


----------



## riecken

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hmm gut weil als ich da das letzte mal da war waren  so ca. 350m weit draußen Balken zu sehen ich denke mal das das ein Netz war 
aber jetzt OT off. !


----------



## dicki10

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

_*Datum:* 25.03.2011
*Ort:* Großenbroder Mole_
_*Wetter:* Wasser 2 Grad       Wind 4-5_
_*Wer*: ich_
_*Zeit:* 19:00 - 22:30Uhr_
_*Köder: *Wattwurm und Kneifer_
_*Wurfweite:* ganz Nah bis alles was geht_
_*Fang:* 1 Platte sonst kein weiterer Biss_


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Mensch das hört sich ja noch nicht so doll an mit den Fängen in der Brandung! Wollte eigentlich nächstes Wochenende mal los und antesten aber wenn ich dass hier so lese dann warte ich wohl doch noch noch lieber 14 Tage!#c

Gruß und petri an alle!#6


----------



## Platte

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Selenter Angler schrieb:


> Mensch das hört sich ja noch nicht so doll an mit den Fängen in der Brandung! Wollte eigentlich nächstes Wochenende mal los und antesten aber wenn ich dass hier so lese dann warte ich wohl doch noch noch lieber 14 Tage!#c
> 
> Gruß und petri an alle!#6


Geh lieber los, gefangen wird super zur Zeit. Sehr gute Fänge in Westermarkelsdorf, Altenteil, Teichhof, Marienleuchte und auch auf dem festland Dazendorf, Rosenfelde, Weißenhaus.
Nicht immer nur von 1 Fangmeldung ausgehen#6

Dorsche werden um die 45-50cm gefangen!


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Also wenn er sicher gehen will dann sind 14Tage io war letzten So mit Wathose unterwegs und mit dem Belly draußen Wasser ist noch zu kalt die Dorsche stehen echt tief (ab 10m) wenn das Wetter so bleibt sind die in 2 Wochen sicher da sonst muss er sich mit den untermaßigen 5 Mark Sücken umherschlagen
gr Andreas


----------



## holgerson

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: Sa. 26.03.11  16:30-21:00
Wo: Dänisch-Nienhof
Womit: Heringsfetzen und Wattwürmer
Was: 2 Schollen 33 und 34cm

War ein Vereinsangeln mit 10 Erwachsenen und 11 Jugendlichen. Fast Jeder hatte Fisch das Beste waren 4 Platten, es wurde nur 1 Dorsch gefangen.


Wann: So. 27.03.11 17:30-21:45
Wo: Noer
Womit: Die Reste von Sa.
Was: ich Nüscht, Kollege ein Dorsch 41


----------



## D-Hrubesch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 26.03.2011
Wo: Fehmarn Sund
Wann: 19.00 - 23.30
Köder:100 Wattwürmer
Wind: 3-4 auflandig
Wer:ich
Fische: 2 Dorsche 40 u 55 cm ,11 Butt 28 bis 48 cm
Fische auf ca 80m gefangen. Ob Dorsch oder Butt alle Fische voll mit Krebsen,Würmern oder kleinen Fischen. Das Wasser muß also im Uferbereich so warm sein das genug Nahrung da ist.

Die Fische sind jetzt voll da wer jetzt nicht los geht ist selber schuld und ich weiß nicht worauf noch gewartet werden soll.


----------



## d-tour

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wie schaut es denn so aus mit dem Spinnfischen auf Dorsch von der Küste aus ?
Meint ihr da geht schon was im Raum Heiligenhafen ?
Wassertemperatur hat wohl 5 Grad.
Für Mefo ganz  ok aber für Dorsch ?

Mit der Spinnrute mache ich keine 80 Meter 


Gruss

d-tour


----------



## Vossibaer100

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

moin moin, wer auf dorsch will hat zur zeit nicht viel erfolg schätz ich mal so, das wasser ist zu kalt, waren mit dem boot auf der ostsee mit echolot, fisch wurde erst ab 12-23 meter wassertiefe angezeigt, wir waren so weit wir hätten auf der scanline fähre schon kippen kaufen können  gebissen hat nichts bei 0 grad wasser und 4 grad luft, 
vom strand aus mit der watthose werden nicht selten mefos gefangen mit blinker und fliege, lg vossibaer100


----------



## DxcDxrsch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

wasser is wärmer als 0 grad hat so 3° ungefähr im tiefen ca 2-2,5


----------



## Ayla

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hier bitte nur Fangmeldungen posten!!|wavey:

Ayla


----------



## Andi Elbe

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin!

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschliessen!

Fakten, Fakten, Fakten: |wavey:

Datum: 31.03.2011
Wo: Weißenhäuser Strand
Wann: 17.00 - 22.30 h
Köder:100 Wattwürmer
Wind: 5-6 erst seitlich ab ca. 20.30 h auflandig
Wer:ich
Fische: 6 Dorsche 39 bis 55 cm , 11 Butt 30 bis 50 cm
Beisszeit: ab 18.00 h

Fische auf ca. 80m-100m gefangen. 

Alle Fische gut genährt mit vollen Mägen!

Ein weiterer Angler:
11 Dorsch bis 55 cm
6 Butt bis 52 cm
(Diese Angaben ohne Gewähr)

Die Fische sind jetzt voll da!!! 
Wer jetzt nicht los geht ist selber schuld und ich weiß nicht, worauf noch gewartet werden soll. 		

Petri Heil! |wavey:


----------



## RobDevil1982

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

kann ich so nicht bestätigen. muss wohl regionale unterschiede geben !

Datum: 01.04.2011
Wo: Elmenhorst
Wann: 17.00 - 21.30 h
Köder: 20 Wattwürmer
Wetter: bedeckt,regnerisch
Wind: ca 4-5 ,später wurds ruhiger
Wer:ich
Fische: 1 Butt von 28
Beisszeit: welche Beisszeit?
Wurfweite: ca 80m


----------



## D-Hrubesch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



RobDevil1982 schrieb:


> kann ich so nicht bestätigen. muss wohl regionale unterschiede geben !
> 
> Datum: 01.04.2011
> Wo: Elmenhorst
> Wann: 17.00 - 21.30 h
> Köder: 20 Wattwürmer
> Wetter: bedeckt,regnerisch
> Wind: ca 4-5 ,später wurds ruhiger
> Wer:ich
> Fische: 1 Butt von 28
> Beisszeit: welche Beisszeit?
> Wurfweite: ca 80m





Also hier muß ich mich mal zu Wort melden.
Wer mit *20 Wattwürmer 4,5 std*. angelt und Massenfänge erwartet der ist in meinen Augen sehr optimistisch oder glaubt noch an den Weihnachtsmann.Ich pers. gehen nie unter 100 Wattis an Strand. Ich bin gerne Bereit einen Abend mal mit Dir an den Strand zu gehen und Du angelst dann mit 25 Würmern und ich mit 100. Nach 5 std. schauen wir dann mal wie das Verhältniss ausgefallen ist.
Zur Region weiß ich das um Kühlungsborn zu Zeit auch gut gefangen wird, daran sollte es glaube ich nicht liegen. 

Lg
Danny


----------



## fenriz-hc

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Sry für Offtopic.

@ Hrubesch

Es ist aber nun mal so. Die Unterschiede sind einfach da. Allein die Temperaturen sind sehr unterschiedlich gewesen. War auch In Stoltera  mit nur 40 Würmern und hab bis auf nen kleinen Butt nix gefangen. In spät. 2 Wochen geh ich mit 40 Würmern an Strand und fang 5 Dorsche. Man muss auch mal übers Geld nachdenken. 100 Würmer = fast 20 € . Man muss ja auch nicht immer 10 STd am Strand stehen. Es reichen auch 4 Std und dann reicht das mit den Würmern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 62015

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Ein freudiges Hallo an alle,

wir waren gestern zu zweit ( meine zarte Person und Selenter Angler) in der Brandung unterwegs.

Köder: Wattwurm/Seeringelwurm mix
Zeit :  17 Uhr bis 1 Uhr
Wo:    Kieler Förde

Die Ringler waren am leichen. Man konnte massenhaft davon
einfach einsammeln.

Wir haben 18 Butt und eine Kliesche von 38 cm mit nach Hause genommen. Ein paar untermaßige Butt schwimmen wieder. #6

Es waren vom DAV ca. 80 weitere Angler am Wasser und die hatten im Schnitt jeder 10 Fische im Eimer. Das meiste war auch hier Butt.|wavey:

Also Jungs und Mädels.

Nich lang schnacken. Ran ans Wasser.

PS: Nochmal liebe Grüße an Klaus S. Wir werden uns Deine Butts und den 50er Dorsch zusätzlich schmecken lassen.

Beste Grüße:vik:
Jöfi


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Guten Morgen 
also wir waren gestern los
wer:  meine Freundin und ich
Wetter: ungünstig ne 1-2  aus SO
Zeit:     17.30-0.30Uhr
Wo:       Rerik
Angelart: sie Brandungsangeln ich bis ca. 21.30Uhr Belly Boot (an der Eisangel geschleifter Watti:q unbedingt mal ausprobieren da macht n 50iger doppel Spaß)und Blinker Gno silber 28gr. danach auch                Brandung
Gefangen: Sie eine Platte ca. 20cm (schwimmt wieder)
              Ich 16 Dorsche 50-66cm und eine Platte 38cm(gebissen auf Blinker) und ca 10 dorsche unter 50 die wieder schwimmen
Fazit: In der Brandung läufts noch nicht zumindest da wo wir angeln alle gefangenen Fische vom Belly weit draussen ca 500m ,als es dunkel wurde bin wieder Richtung Ufer die Dorsche zogen mit  ab ca. 250 m 6-7m Tiefe vor der Küste war Schluß also dichter kamen sie nicht.
gr. Andreas

Köder: Wattis und um vorzubeugen 120Stk.


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 02.04.2011
Wo: Thiessenkai
Wann: 15 - 23 Uhr
Köder: 200 Wattwürmer
Wetter: Sonnig
Wind: ca 2-3 SW
Wer:ich und Kumpel
Fische: 12 Dorsche zwischen 35-57cm
Beisszeit: durchgend
Wurfweite: ca 80m


----------



## Lehne1887

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin ! Wie ist denn die Lage mit den be...... Algen ? 
In Dk ging gar nichts vor 2 Wochen... Ist Besserung in Sicht ?


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@Lehne1887,bitte hier nur Fangberichte reinstellen.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Freitag, 01.04.2011
*Ort*: Hohenfelde
*Wetter*: bedeckt
*Wind*: Südwest 2-3
*Angelzeit*: 18h-23h
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Vorfach*: fertiggekaufte 
*Wurfweiten*: soweit ich kam
*Fang*:7 Flunder 1 Aalmutter
die größte Flunder war genau 50 cm 

gruß
carsten


----------



## waldi1147

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Donnerstag, 31.03.2011
*Ort:* Westermakelsdorf
*Wer:* Kumpel und ich
*Wetter:* bedeckt / aufklarend
*Wind:* Südwest / West 4-5
*Angelzeit:* 16 h-1 h
*Köder:* Wattis, Seeringel 
*Wurfweiten:* 60-80 Meter
*Fang:* 2 Butt mit 43 und 45 cm, 6 Dorsche zwischen 38 und 56 cm. 

*Datum*:Freitag, 01.04.2011
*Ort*: Westermakelsdorf
*Wer: *ich
*Wetter*: bedeckt
*Wind*: Südwest 3-4
*Angelzeit*: 16h-0.30 h
*Köder*: Wattis, Seeringel 
*Wurfweiten*: 60-80 Meter
*Fang*: 6 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 52 cm und 5 Kleine die wieder schwimmen. 

Die Fische kamen schon gegen 16:30 h, dann zögerlich. Dann wieder ab ca. 23:30 h. Da ging es ständig in den Ruten. Mußte aber leider abbrechen.


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Donnerstag, 31.03.2011
*Ort:* Dahme Leucht Turm
*Wer:* Icke
*Wetter:* Regen
*Wind:* Südwest / West 4-5
*Angelzeit:* 19 h-22 h
*Köder:* Wattis, Seeringel
*Wurfweiten:* Alles was geht 
*Fang:* 1 Butt / 1 Aalmutter

*Datum*:Freitag, 01.04.2011
*Ort*: Hohenfelde / Grauvell Angeltage
*Wer: *ich
*Wetter*: bedeckt
*Wind*: Südwest 3-4
*Angelzeit*: 19h-24 h
*Köder*: Wattis, Seeringel
*Wurfweiten*: Alles was Geht
*Fang*: 9 Plattmäuse / 3Dorsche

*Datum*:Sa, 02.04.2011
*Ort*: Fahmarn _ Nähe Miramar
*Wer: *2 Mann
*Wetter*: Klar
*Wind*: Südwest 3-4
*Angelzeit*: 16h-1:00 h
*Köder*: Wattis, Seeringel
*Wurfweiten*: Alles was Geht ( Ich ca.80m / Nebenmann ca. 150 -> Unendlich )
*Fang*: Ich : 9 Plattmäuse ( gröste 51) 2 Dorsche
Nebenmann ca 7 Dorsche ( gröste ca 65) 3 Platten 

@


fenriz-hc schrieb:


> Sry für Offtopic.
> 
> @ Hrubesch
> 
> Es ist aber nun mal so. Die Unterschiede sind einfach da. Allein die  Temperaturen sind sehr unterschiedlich gewesen. War auch In Stoltera   mit nur 40 Würmern und hab bis auf nen kleinen Butt nix gefangen. In  spät. 2 Wochen geh ich mit 40 Würmern an Strand und fang 5 Dorsche. Man  muss auch mal übers Geld nachdenken. 100 Würmer = fast 20 € . Man muss  ja auch nicht immer 10 STd am Strand stehen. Es reichen auch 4 Std und  dann reicht das mit den Würmern.



Ich war vor 3 Wochen da ( Und da war es bedeutend kälter siehe Fangmeldung) und konnte schon Mefo UND Dorsch überlisten. Also ich denke es lag NICHT am Wetter , und streite bitte nicht mit Menschen die es definitiv besser wissen. ( und damit meine ich NICHT mich )


----------



## bukare

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:Freitag, 01.04.2011
Ort: Meschendorf, Campingplatz 200m rechts
Wer: Schwager und Ich
Wetter: bedeckt, zu Anfang Regen
Wind: west 2-4
Angelzeit: 20h-01h
Köder: 120Wattis 
Vorfach:Butt, Holstein, Einhakennachläufer,Wishbonenachläufer 
Wurfweiten: ca 100m und dann immer rangezuppelt
Fang: ca 20 Flundern 27-37cm z.T. sehr dünn
          12 sind im Rauch gelandet   #6  
Mein Schwager hat mich zum ersten mal abgekocht und stand bis zum letzten Fisch so neben mir.   Klasse weiter so Riemi! 
Samstag ablandiger Wind, Wasser stark zurückgegangen und nur ein Fisch für Ihn.(Flunder 38 cm)#q

Euch Allen ein dickes Petri


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 05.04.2011
Ort: Hohwacht
Wetter:  Ca. 3-4 Bft von hinten, sonst bewölkt und später leichter Sprühregen
Wind: wie gesagt, ca 3-4. BFT.
Angelzeit: 20:00 - 24:00
Köder: 70 Wattis (Marci)
Vorfach: Cascade 2 Haken System
Wurfweiten:  Überall
Fang:  15 Platten bis 45 und 3 Dorsche zwischen 43-50 cm.

Sonstiges: Schöner Tag am Meer *


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Achso, hier noch das Bild


----------



## mcmc

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 09.04.2011
Wo: Dahme links, Ende Promenade
Wetter:  sternenklar, 5 Grad
Wind: Ca. 4-5 Bft nordwest
Angelzeit: 02:15-06:00, Beisszeit 02:30- 05:30
Köder: Wattis, Seeringler
Vorfach: Cascade 1 Haken System, 1-Haken-Durchläufer
Wurfweiten: alles was geht
Fang: 4 Platte (52, 44, 34, 30cm), 6 Dorsche(48, 47, 46, 44, 42, 39cm), keine untermaßigen

Sonstiges: 10 Fische ohne Hektik in 3 Std., mit Sonnenaufgang kein Biss mehr


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Samstag, 09.04.2011
*Ort:* Weissenhaus
*Wer:* Ich und der Rest des BAV
*Wetter:* super
*Wind:* Nord / West 1-2
*Angelzeit:* 19 h-24 h
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* Alles was geht
*Fang:* 38 Platte

Biss um 19:10 danach viele Fehlbisse....#c aber rechts neben mir eine Platte nach der anderen.....


----------



## Andi Elbe

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Freitag, 08.04.2011
*Ort:* Staberhuk
*Wer:* Kumpel und ich
*Wetter:* trockner Sturm #h
*Wind:* NW 6-7
*Angelzeit:* 19.30 h -3.00 h
erst Platte, dann kleine Dorsche, große Dorsche, ab 0.30 h große Platte
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* 50 m - 100 m
*Systeme: Cascade 2 Haken und Portsmith 2 Haken* 

*Fang: 
Kumpel: 3 Dorsche 40-50 cm 2 Platte 35-40 cm
Ich: 9 Dorsche 40-58 cm 6 Platte 35-47 cm
5 untermaßige Dorsche

Super Nacht, viel Rückenwind, später nachlassender Seitenwind. 

Petri Heil
Andi Elbe #h
*


----------



## riecken

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Samstag 16.4
*Ort*: Dazendorf
*Wetter*: Mond und ententeich
*Wind*: WIND ? ;+;+
*Angelzeit*: 15.00 - 23.00
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Vorfach*:Weitwurf geklipt
*Wurfweiten*: 30-100m
*Fang*:1  35er scholle und 1 untermaßig.

Leider war der Mond + kein wind...aber ein schöner abend..#h


----------



## Kistenmann

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Samstag 16.4
*Ort*: Dazendorf
*Wetter*: Mond und ententeich
*Wind*: WIND ? ganz leicht schräg auflandig
*Angelzeit*: 18:00 - 01:00
*Köder*: Wattwürmer
*Vorfach*: selbst gebunden mit Clip, 2 Haken
*Wurfweiten*: 60-alles was geht
*Fang*:16 platte Kameraden (mein Vater 6, ich 10) von 30-50cm, 4 untermaßige schwimmen wieder

Der Dazendorfer Strand war am 15./16.4 mit einem Angelwettbewerb belegt, aber ein freies Plätzchen haben wir noch gefunden. Der Mond war phasenweise sehr hell, Bisse die ganze Zeit. Ein schöner Angelabend #h


----------



## Hänger 67

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum     *: Samstag 16.04.2011
*     Ort *   : Meeschendorf
*Wetter *   : Wind??? kaum -viel Mond
*Angelzeit* : 19 h -1 h
*Köder   *   : Wattis
*Wurfweite*: 30m-..... Meter

*Fang* : Drei Platten 28,36 und 42 cm, ein Dorsch 48 cm .

Gruß der Hänger


----------



## drehleiter

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Dienstag, 19.04.2011
*Ort:* Bliesdorf
*Wer:* Sohn und ich
*Wetter:* Sonne, Sternenklar
*Wind:* Südwest 2
*Angelzeit:* 19 h-24 h
*Köder:* Wattis
*Wurfweiten:* 50m und alles was geht
*Fang:* 1 Platte / 5 Dorsche alle 39-40cm


----------



## geilerangler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

datum 21.04.11
ort hohenfelde
zwei aus dem forum,
wetter sonne
wind n.-o. 2-3
angelzeit 19.30-01.30
köder wattis
wurfweiten 80m alles was geht
fang beide zusammen 16 platten.schollen steinbutt,dorsch.

gruß torsten

die weißheit kommt beim angeln


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* Mitwoch, 20.04.2011
*Ort:* Schönhagen
*Wer:* 3 Angler
*Wetter:* Sonne, Sternenklar
*Wind:* Südwest 2
*Angelzeit:* 18 h-24 h
*Köder:* Watt / Ringler
*Wurfweiten:* 50m und alles was geht
*Fang:* 20 Platten ( Gröste 53) 16Dorsche ( 6 Massige , gröste 56)


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 23.04.2011
*Angelzeit:* 19:15 bis 23:30
*Fangzeit:* 19:30 bis 23:30
*Ort:* Hohenfelde
*Windrichtung und Stärke:* Ost 4
*Wetter:* warm und trocken
*Köder:* Holsteinvorfach mit Wattis und Kneifer
*Fischart:* Dorsch/Butt
*Anzahl:* 7/12
*Gewicht:* nicht gewogen
*Länge:* 40-55/28-45

Selbst die Dorsche kamen schon im hellen. Wasser war angetrübt und  bisschen Kraut war auch unterwegs. Keinen untermaßigen Butt... die  untermaßigen Dorsche kamen ab ca. 22:30 Uhr (zum Glück nur 3 oder 4).


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 24.04.2011
*Angelzeit:* 20:00 bis 00:00
*Fangzeit:*  20:15 bis 00:00
*Ort:* Hohenfelde
*Windrichtung und Stärke:* Ost 2-3
*Wetter:* warm und trocken
*Köder:* Holsteinvorfach mit Wattis und Kneifer
*Fischart:* Dorsch/Butt
*Anzahl:* 2/21
*Gewicht:* nicht gewogen
*Länge:* 40-45/30-47


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 27.04.2011
*Angelzeit:* 19:00 bis 00:30
*Fangzeit:* 20:15 bis 00:00
*Ort:* Hohenfelde
*Windrichtung und Stärke:* NO 2-3 ab ca. 21:30 Uhr ne 5 aus NO
*Wetter:* warm und trocken
*Köder:* Holsteinvorfach mit Wattis und Kneifer
*Fischart*: Butt
*Anzahl:* 12
*Gewicht:* nicht gewogen
*Länge:* 26-48

Nicht einen einzigen Dorschbiss...


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 27.4.2011
*Ort*: Hohenfelde
*Wetter*: Sonne, 21 C
*Wind*: Nordost -5
*Angelzeit*: 18h-24:00
*Köder*: Wattis und Ringler
*Vorfach*:Cascade- Ein-Haken-Nachläufer, ca. 80 cm
*Wurfweiten*: 90m und weiter
*Fang*: 7 Butt, davon 3 zurück..........auch keinen Dorschbiss#c
Dabei beste Voraussetzungen

gruß degl


----------



## Jochi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 27.4.2011
*Ort*: Weißenhäuser Strand/Eitz
*Wetter*: klarer Himmel
*Wind*: Nordost 3-4
*Angelzeit*: 21:30-02:00
*Köder*: Wattis und Ringler
*Wurfweiten*: 20-100
*Fang*:acht Platten bis 48cm, zwei Dorsche 40+43cm zusätzlich vier untermaßige Dorsche, drei untermaßige Platte und einen stattlichen Seeskorpion.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 28.04.2011
*Angelzeit:* 19:00 bis 21:30
*Fangzeit:* 20:15 bis 21:30
*Ort:* Hohenfelde
*Windrichtung und Stärke:* O 5-6 in Böen mehr
*Wetter:* kühlund trocken
*Köder:* Holsteinvorfach mit Wattis und Kneifer
*Fischart:* Butt
*Anzahl*: 3
*Gewicht:* nicht gewogen
*Länge:* alle maßig aber nicht gemessen

War einfach zuviel Kraut unterwegs...


----------



## Carsten Heidorn

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 28.04.2011
*Angelzeit:* 19:00 bis 22:30
*Fangzeit:* 20:15 bis 22:00
*Ort:* Hohenfelde
*Windrichtung und Stärke:* O 5 in Böen mehr
*Wetter:* kühl und trocken
*Köder:*  mit Wattis
*Fischart:* Butt
*Anzahl*: 4
*Gewicht:* nicht gewogen
*Länge:* 28-36 cm
war doch ne menge Kraut im Wasser und ich wurde als Mörder tituliert#c. War echt ne lustig Frau, die Pillen hätt ich auch gern|rolleyes


----------



## kuddl69

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 29.04.2011
*Angelzeit:* 19:00 bis 1:30
*Fangzeit:* 19:00 bis 1:00
*Ort:* Als/DK
*Windrichtung und Stärke:* O 4-5 in Böen mehr
*Wetter:* kühl und trocken
*Köder:*  Wattis
*Fischart:* Butt / Dorsch
*Anzahl*: 6 / 5
*Länge:* Butt 30 - 35cm, Dorsche 42 - 54 cm

Mit Anbruch der Dämmerung kamen jede Menge kleine Dorsche bis 30cm, erst ab 22:00 dann die Größeren.


----------



## zanderaal

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 25.04.2011
*Angelzeit:* 20:00 bis 3:00
*Fangzeit:* 20:00 bis 3:00
*Ort:* Fehmarn/Gahlendorf
*Windrichtung und Stärke:* O 2
*Wetter:* kühl und trocken
*Köder:*  Wattis
*Fischart:* Butt / Dorsch
*Anzahl*: 4/ 18
*Länge:* Butt 38-51, Dorsche 40 - 70 cm

Waren 5 Tage auf Fehmarn
Insgesamt über 120 Dorsche und eine Menge Platte
wobei die meisten Platten wieder Schwimmen durften.
kleine Dorsche ca .10 Stück unter 40 die wieder schwimmen

Hier nochmal vielen Dank an Brandiangli für die Tips
wir versuchen dieses Jahr nochmal auf die Insel zukommen


----------



## Moorkind

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 03.05.2011
*Angelzeit:* 19:30 bis 02:00
*Fangzeit:* 22:15 bis 00:45
*Ort:* Hohenfelde
*Windrichtung und Stärke:* anfangs NW 4-5 , dann W 4 über Land , später  N 4
*Wetter:* kühl , einzelne Schauer 
*Köder:*  Wattis
*Fischart:* Butt
*Anzahl*: 6
*Länge:* 27 - 29 cm

 Die Fische  bissen fast alle während der Wind von schräg hinten 
kam.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 28.04.2011
Ort: Hohwacht
Wetter:  Ca. 5-7 bft, abends etwas abnehmend. Schräg von links auf den Strand, später frontal, Wasser ca. 6 Grad
Wind: wie gesagt, ca 5-7. BFT.
Angelzeit: 17:00 - 00:00
Köder: 100 Wattis (Egon)
Vorfach: Cascade 2 Haken System und normales 2 Haken System
Wurfweiten:  Überall
Fang:  26 Platten bis 44 und 6 Dorsche zwischen 44-51 cm.

Sonstiges: Etwas ekliger Sturm, aber die Fänge waren durchaus top  Der letzte Dorsch kam nach dem Foto - also nicht wundern |supergri*


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 06.05.2011
Ort: Hohwacht
Wetter:  Sonne pur und ca. 20 Grad, dazu windstill, später ca. 2-3 BFT von vorne - perfektes Brandungswetter geht echt anders , Wasser wohl immernoch ca. 6 Grad, vlt. vorne auch schon mehr
Wind:wie gesagt, fast nix
Angelzeit: 12:30 - 16:00
Köder: 50 Wattis (Marci)
Vorfach: Cascade 2 Haken System und normales 2 Haken System
Wurfweiten:  zu weit war nix mehr - der Köde musste genau am Ende der Sandbank liegen
Fang:  6 Platten
Sonstiges: Naja, etwas warm vlt. aber dafür bin ich braun geworden  Ein Wunder, dass überhaupt Fisch da war. Aber derzeit kann man wohl machen was man will - die Platten rennen einem einfach die Bude ein *


----------



## Moorkind

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 06.05.2011
*Angelzeit:* 20:00 bis 06:00
*Fangzeit:* 23:15 bis 04:45
*Ort:* Schönhagen
*Windrichtung und Stärke:* auflandig, O 3-4
*Wetter:* Sternenklarer Himmel , nachts 10°C 
*Köder:*  Wattis und Seeringler
*Fischart:* Butt u. Nemos
*Anzahl*: 6 / 2
*Länge:* Butt 27-33 cm / Nemos nicht gemessen

Hätte etwas besser laufen können , dafür gab es viele Sternschnuppen zu sehen .


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 06.05.2011
*Angelzeit:* 17:00 bis 0:00
*Fangzeit:* 17:00 bis 23:00
*Ort:* vor Ahrenshoop
*Wind:* anfangs leicht aus NO, später fast windstill
*Wetter:* klar, sonnig mild ... viel zu schön!!!
*Köder:* Wattwürmer
*Montagen:* 2 Hakensysteme - Eigenbau
*Fang:* 9 Flundern, 1 Dorsch
*Länge:* Butt 22 - 33cm, Dorsche 37cm

Ich wurde heut von meinem Kumpel zum Brandungsangeln eingeladen. Ich wäre ja lieber mit ihm mit der Spinnrute losgezogen, aber er bestand auf Brandungsangeln!|uhoh:

Und es war auch nicht dolle, ich fing 10 Fische von denen fast alle aus dem Kindergarten kamen. Mein Kumpel fing 1 Flunder von 23cm!#d
Neben dem viel zu schönen Wetter, was alles andere als Brandungswetter war, erschwerten uns zusätzlich noch jede Menge "braune Flusen" das Angeln. Das Zeug hing ständig in den Montagen.
Auch wurden dauernd die Haken "leergefressen", nach spätestens 10 Min. hätte man neu beködern müßen!

In nächster Zeit werde ich jedenfalls wieder mit der Spinnrute unterwegs sein und die Brandungsangelei auf den Herbst legen!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## der beste

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 07.05.2011
*Angelzeit:* 17.00 - 02.00 Uhr
*Ort:* Kägsdorf
*Wind:* NO/O angenehm
*Wetter:* wolkenlos/ Sonnenschein 
*Köder:* Wattwurm
*Wer:* Maik und ich
*Montagen:* 2 Haken-Systeme/Nachläufer
*Fänge:* 8 Butt / 3 Dorsch
*Länge:* 28-40cm / 38-55cm

Ein paar kleinere Kerle schwimmen wieder. Die ersten Dorsche in der Brandung dieses Jahr!!!! Das lässt hoffen. 
Ansonsten ein gelungener Abend bei tollem Wetter.


----------



## riemi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 06.05.2011
*Angelzeit:* 20.30 - 02.00 Uhr
*Ort:*Meschendorf Zeltplatz
*Wind:* Süd
*Wetter:* wolkenlos/ Sternenklar
*Köder:* Wattwurm
*Wer:* Mein Schwager und ich
*Montagen:*Holstenvorfach Nachläufer extralang und Doppelhaken Buttvorfach
*Fänge:*6 Platten und 4 Dorsche
*Länge32*cm / 38-43cm

Super abend mit klasse Wetter.  Mein Schwager hatte 5 Platte und ich den Rest.Hornhechte noch nicht angekommen.#h


----------



## Moorkind

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 11.05.2011
*Angelzeit:* 21:00 bis 02:15
*Fangzeit:* 22:00 bis 1:00
*Ort:* Waabs 
*Windrichtung und Stärke:* kein Wind
*Wetter:* warm , leichter Dunst /Nebel , Wasser 11°C
*Köder:*  Wattis
*Fischart:* Butt / Nemos
*Anzahl*: 4 / 4
*Länge:* Butt 24 - 39cm, Dorsche nicht gemessen


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 14.05.2011
Ort: Hohwacht
Wetter:  Etwa 3 BFT schräg von hinten, danach immer weiter abflauend
Wind: wie gesagt, ca 3 BFT.
Angelzeit: 17:00 - 01:00
Köder: 100 Wattis (Egon)
Vorfach: Cascade 2 Haken System und normales 2 Haken System
Wurfweiten:  Überall
Fang:  30 Platten bis 40 und 1 Dorsch von ca. 45 cm.

Sonstiges: Netter Abend am Meer, etwas wenig Wind vieleicht, aber dafür biss es ja ganz gut. Leider auch 5,6 Nemos...Auf dem  Foto fehlt übrigens eine Platte, die kam erst beim Abbauen *


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

he brückenpabst da kann man nur sagen petri gruss kucki:vik:


----------



## der beste

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *20.05.2011
*Ort:* Kägsdorf
*Wetter:* strahlende Sonne(sternenklar), Ententeich
*Zeit*: 16.00 - 23.00 Uhr
*Köder: *120Wattwürmer
*Wurfweite*: alles und wenig
*Wer:*   Maik+Till, Ich + Josepha
*Vorfach*: 2 Haken und Nachläufer
*Fänge: *nichts nenneswertes

*Fazit: *Ein ganz tolles Vater/Kind Brandungsangeln bei traumhaft schönem Wetter mit Grill etc. Das Wetter war einfach zu schön, da hatten auch die Fische kein Lust. Hat trotzdem auch den beiden 10-Jährigen Spass gemacht, auch wenn die Fänge ausblieben. Vielleicht das nächste Mal.


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Und,wars das??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## BrandungsAngler14

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 21.5.11
Angelzeit: 17.00-23.00
Ort: Howacht 
Windrichtung : kein Wind
Wetter: Kühl 
Köder: Wattis (Egon Kock )
Fischart: Butt 
Anzahl: 5 
Länge: Butt 25-30cm


----------



## Hänger 67

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : 03.06.2011
Ort      : Meeschendorf
Wetter : Sternen klar, kein Mond
Wind   : ?? Schwach aus Nord
Angelzeit: 20,30- 1.00 Uhr
Köder  : Wattis
Vorfach:2 Hakensystem mit Nachläufer
Wurfweite: .....- alles was geht.
Fang   : 2 Platten 36,32cm, 1 Dorsch 40cm und ca.5 kleine die wieder schwimmen.
Fangzeit :22.15-23.45 Uhr

Gruß vom Hänger.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 11.06.2011
Ort: Hohwacht
Wetter:  Tolle Sonne, 1a Sonnenuntergang und absolut kein Wind
Wind: wie gesagt, nix
Angelzeit: 21:00 - 01:30
Köder: ca. 70 selbstgebuddelte Wattis
Vorfach: Cascade 2 Haken System und normales 2 Haken System
Wurfweiten:  diesmal etwas weiter draußen
Fang:  10 schöne dicke Platten, die größte mit genau 50 Zentimetern

Sonstiges: Also das Buddeln von Wattis habe ich mir irgendwie leicher vorgestellt. Nachdem ich in Großenbrode nichts bekommen habe, bin ich nach Gold auf Fehmarn - da waren mir aber zu viele Surfer. Habe es dann in Westerbogen probiert, da gibt es zwar Wattis ohne Ende, insgesamt ist es aber sehr lehmig und daher bricht man sich echt einen ab beim Buddeln. Plümpern funktioniert überhaupt nicht, da der Lehm-/Ölschlamm ewig braucht, bis er sich verzogen hat.

Die Platten sind nach wie vor voll da - wer jetzt nicht in die Brandung geht, hat selber Schuld! :vik: Trotz totaler Flaute gab es doch einiges zu holen...*


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 01.07.2011
Ort: Sletterhage Fyr
Wetter:  Bewölkt und kaum Sonne
Wind: Ca. 5-7 Bft.
Angelzeit: 10:00 - 21:00
Köder: 200 gebuddelte Nordsee-Wattis und 200 Gramm Ringler
Vorfach: stink normal
Wurfweiten:  überall
Fang:  10 Flundern, eine Flunder-Seezungen Hybride, zwei Klieschen

Sonstiges: Kleiner Tagesausflug nach Sletterhage (bei Ebeltoft). Toller Strand, kaum Angler, aber um diese Zeit leider auch kaum Fisch. Neben den paar ordentlichen Platten gab es ca. 50 Mini-Platte und um die 4 Milliarden Petermännchen.... Lasst das im Sommer da, macht keinen Sinn! |bigeyes*


----------



## mb243

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 15.07.2011
Ort: Hoekholz /E-Bucht
Wetter: trocken + warm + Vollmond
Wind: ablandig 4 Bft
Angelzeit: 20.00 - 01:45
Köder: Wattis/Kneifer
Vorfach: Cascade 2 Haken System und 1-Haken-System
Wurfweiten: überall
Fang: 2 schöne dicke Platten, die größte 46 Zentimeter

Wir haben gerade Besuch aus Norwegen und "mussten" unbedingt etwas mit denen unternehmen. Trotz des denkbar schlechtesten Wetters bzw. Bedingungen, haben wir doch tatsächlich etwas gefangen! 
Es kamen auch nur zwei Nemos in der Zeit mit raus  -welche jetzt natürlich wieder friedlich umherschwimmen!
Alles in Allem ein sehr schöner unf ruhiger Abend am Wasser mit einem tollen Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## petheit

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 13.06.2011
*Angelzeit:* 4.00 - 09.00 Uhr
*Ort:* Sonderborg gegenüber Schloß
*Wind:* leichter Ostwind angenehm
*Wetter:* wolkenlos/ 
*Köder:* Wattwurm/Seeringel
*Wer:* ich
*Montagen:* 2 Haken-Systeme/Nachläufer
*Fänge:* 31Dorsch
*Länge: *bis 55cm  17 maßig rest schwimmt wieder


Sonderborg gegenüber dem Schloß an der Spitze in der Fahrrinne.


----------



## petheit

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 21.07.2011
*Angelzeit:* 20.30 - 00.00 Uhr
*Ort:* Sonderborg gegenüber Schloß
*Wind:* leichter Ostwind angenehm
*Wetter:* wolkenlos/ 
*Köder:* Wattwurm/Seeringel
*Wer:* ich
*Montagen:* 2 Haken-Systeme/Nachläufer
*Fänge:* 14Dorsch
*Länge: *bis 48cm 5maßig rest schwimmt wieder


Sonderborg gegenüber dem Schloß an der Spitze in der Fahrrinne.


----------



## riecken

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: * 10. August 2011
*Angelzeit: *  Von 14 bis 16 uhr 
*Ort:* dazendorf
*Wind:* Stark
*Wetter:* Regen 
*Köder:* Wattwurm 
*Wer:* ich und fam.
*Montagen:* 1 Haken standart
*Fänge:* eine platte


Wollte einfach nur mal anglen auf gut glück 25 würmer...


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

die neue saison ist eröffnet,ich war zum *anbrandeln*!!


Datum: 03.09..2011
Angelzeit: 20.30 - 01.00 Uhr
Ort: lübecker bucht
Temperatur:Wasser 18° /luft 20°
Wind: kaum vorhanden
Wetter: sternenklar
Köder: Wattwurm
Wer: ich
Montagen: 2 Haken-Systeme/Nachläufer
Fänge: 6 leos und 3 etwas zu kurze
Länge: bis 49cm 6maßig rest schwimmt wieder 

fürs erste mal nach langer zeit ganz o.k.
wasser ist wohl noch etwas zu warm


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin moin
Wa Samstag auf Fehmarn
Marinleuchte
6 Dorsche 2 Schwimmen wieder
Ganz glatte see.


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 01.09..2011
Angelzeit: 18.00 - 01.00 Uhr
Ort: Hohenfelde
Temperatur:Wasser war da ^^
Wind: kaum vorhanden
Wetter: sternenklar
Köder: Wattwurm
Wer: ich
Montagen: 1 Haken-Systeme/2 Haken-Systeme
Fänge: 6 leos 
Länge: 5 zu kurze 1 Massiger

Geile Sternschnuppennacht gewesen


----------



## fischer04

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin, 
war gestern auch anbrandeln!

Datum*:Freitag, 09.09.2011
*Ort*: Lübecker Bucht
*Wetter*: leicht bedeckt, 14 C
*Wind*: 0
*Angelzeit*: 19.30h-23.30h
*Köder*: Wattis und Ringler
*Vorfach*:Einhaken-Nachläufer, 120 cm
*Wurfweiten*: ca. 100m
*Fang*: alleine, 2 Dorsche 47cm + 51cm, 1 Butt 24cm(schwimmt wieder)

Für Ententeich mit ablaufenden Wasser ein gutes Ergebniss.
Hatte noch mehrere vorsichtige Bisse, die ich nicht verwandeln konnte.

Freue mich schon aufs nächste mal!


----------



## Vossibaer100

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

moin moin! 
Datum 9.9.11
Wo: Dierhagen
Wann: 19 bis 1:00
Wer : ich und 4 kollegen
Wetter: kaum wind, 15 grad luft angenhem
Womit: 2 Haken clip weitwurfsystem
Was: Ich 10 Dorsche 43-62 cm, 1 hornhecht und 2 dorsche und ein butt schwimmen wieder. Kollege 1 hatte 3 dorsche, Kollege 2 hatte 1 dorsch und 6 butt, kollege 3 hatte 4 dorsche und einer blieb schneider! 
Ergebniss: toller saisonauftakt, 2 dorsche um schätzungsweise 50 cm, 3 meter vorm land verloren, viele bisse und 3 dorsche waren an der 60 cm marke!
Hab noch bilder Hochgeladen, sind aber nicht alle drauf


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 10.09..2011
Angelzeit: 22.00 - 01.00 Uhr
Ort:  lübecker bucht
Temperatur:Wasser 18° /luft 20°
Wind: ablandig
Wetter: trocken/leicht bewölkt
Köder: küstenwobbler gladsax ,verschiedene
Wer: ich
Montagen: nur mit spinnrute
Fänge: 1 dorsch
Länge: 46cm

leider nur ein biss  während der ganzen angelzeit....nächstes mal wieder mit watti als köder


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Moin
War wieder auf Fehmarn
Wo? Marinleuchte
wann ? 12.9.11
Stille See
Dorsche Gut 
4 Sind Gut Gekühlt
1 Butt
Toller Tag( Nacht


----------



## Vossibaer100

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 16.09.11
Wetter: 14 Grad Luft, 1-2 Bft west später 0 Wind, Himmel war klar und     der Mond kam dann zum vorschein dann kaum noch bisse
Wo: Dierhagen
Wann: 19-23 Uhr
Wer: Vaddi und ich
Was: 9 maßige Dorsche, 1 Butt und 3 kleine Dorsche schwimmen wieder
Womit: Wattwurm! 2 Haken Weitwurf-clip-system


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 17.09..2011
Angelzeit: 21.00 - 02.00 Uhr
Ort:   lübecker bucht
Temperatur:Wasser 14° /luft 15°
Wind: ablandig
Wetter: trocken/leicht bewölkt
Köder: wattwurm
Wer: ich
Montagen: 2 haken-systeme
Fänge: 10 leos
Länge: 39cm-55cm


----------



## Vossibaer100

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 24.10.11
Wann: 19-23 Uhr
Wo: dierhagen
Womit: 2 haken Weitwurfsystem mit wattwurm
Wetter: 2 bft SW , see war still, bedeckt, trocken
was: 8 Dorsche 40-53 cm , 1Butt


----------



## blochi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri!
Gibt es etwas aus der Boltenhagener Ecke zu vermelden?Fahre am Dienstag für ne Woche hin und wollte mal vorfühlen.
Gruß aus Chemnitz...|wavey:


----------



## browning44

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 24.09..2011
Angelzeit: 18.30 - 22.00 Uhr
Ort: Falshöft
Temperatur:Wasser 14° /luft 13°
Wind: ablandig/SW
Wetter: trocken/leicht bewölkt
Köder: wattwurm
Wer: ich
Montagen: 2 bzw.1 haken-systeme
Fänge: 1 Butt
Länge: ca. 25cm

Fazit: Das Wetter war einfach zu gut, ein wenig mehr Wind wäre besser dann hätte es auch gebissen!!!


----------



## fischer04

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin, 
war gestern wieder brandeln!

Datum*:Freitag, 30.09.2011
*Ort*: Lübecker Bucht
*Wetter*: Wolkenlos, 18 C
*Wind*: 0
*Angelzeit*: 18.30h-22.30h
*Köder*: Wattis und Ringler
*Vorfach*:Einhaken-Nachläufer, 120 cm
*Wurfweiten*: ca. 100m
*Fang*: alleine, 1 Nemo (schwimmt wieder)

  Nächstes mal wird wieder besser !


----------



## browning44

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 01.10..2011
Angelzeit: 18.30 - 22.00 Uhr
Ort: Kaegnes (DK)
Temperatur:Wasser 14° /luft 18°
Wind: 0
Wetter: trocken/sternenklar
Köder: wattwurm
Wer: Vater und ich
Montagen: 2 bzw.1 haken-systeme
Fänge: 2 Klieschen, 1 Nemo
Länge: Klieschen ca. 25cm, Nemo klein


Wir haben das Angeln abgebrochen, weil die Köder immer abgefressen wurden!!! :c


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 01.10.2011
Angelzeit: 20.30 - 01.00Uhr
Ort: lübecker bucht
Temperatur:Wasser 14° /luft 17
Wind: keiner da
Wetter: trocken/sternenklar
Köder: wattwurm
Wer:  mein neffe und ich
Montagen: 2 haken-systeme
Fänge: 4 leos und eine scholle zum mitnehmen,3nemos
Länge:bis 45cm,scholle 27cm


----------



## Vossibaer100

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 30.09.11
Woierhagen
Uhrzeit: 19-22.30
Wetter: Wind 0 bis gar nicht  wasser klar, himmel klar
Köder: wattwurm
System: 2 haken weitwurfclip system
Fang: 5 Dorsche 42-58 cm und ein butt
Fazit: hat mal wieder spass und erfolge gebracht


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 02.10.2011
Angelzeit: 20.30 - 01.30Uhr
Ort: lübecker bucht
Temperatur:Wasser 14° /luft 16°
Wind: keiner da
Wurfweite:200m
Wetter: trocken/sternenklar
Köder: wattwurm
Wer: wieder grobi und ich
Montagen: 2 haken-systeme
Fänge: 6 leos und 8 schollen zum mitnehmen,4nemos ,ein wittling
Länge:bis 49cm ,und 27cm die schollen
Fazit:schon wieder etwas besser als am vortag

wasserstand nochmal niedriger ,bin noch über die* zweite* sandbank zum auswerfen gekommen( Wathose)


----------



## tobiiger

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

So,habe mit meiner Freundin und den WoMo ain langes WE auf Fehmarn verbracht und durfte nebenbei etwas in die Brandung:

*Wann*: 01.10.11
*Wo*: Fehmarn/Sund
*Wetter/Wind:* sonnig und warm/1-2 Bft südl.
*Wer:*Ich geangelt,Freundin gelesen....
*Wie:* 2 Ruten mit je 2 Haken
*Womit:* Wattis
*Wurfweite:* Alles probiert,von bis
*Fänge:* Nix ,nur ca 10 Platten bis Handgroß.....#d
*Fazit:* Waren noch jede Menge anderer Angler am Strand,hatten aber alle nichts soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.Haben an der Brücke einfach nicht gewollt.

Dann noch mal probiert,hatte noch Wattis über
*Wann:* 02.10.11
*Wo:* Fehmarn/Ostküste
*Wetter/Wind:* noch wärmer/2-3 Bft westl.
*Wer:* Wieder ich geangelt/Freundin Buch zu Ende gelesen...
*Wie:* 2 Ruten mit je 2 Haken,1 Rute einfach auf Aal gelegt
*Womit:* Wattis
*Wurfweite:* Wieder alles probiert,Aalrute vorne an
*Fänge:* deutlich besser#6,1 Aal (70),3 Dorsche (49-58),um und bei 8 Nemos released.
*Fazit:* War an der Ostküste trotz Rückenwind deutlich besser,hat auch mit dem Aal geklappt.Die Dorsche kommen langsam an die Kante,wird bestimmt jetzt immer besser


----------



## Fischkalle

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 4.10.
Ort: Hohenfelde am Hundestrand
Uhrzeit: 19:00 - 02:30
Wind: ca. 2bf
Wurfweite: ca. 70-80m
Köder: Wattis und Seeringler
Fänge: 1 Platte und 3 Dorsche ( 41, 44, 53) und Nemos im 2 stelligen Bereich (all released).

Fazit: Die maßigen Dorsche kamen erst ab 1:30 Uhr. Bisse ohne Ende, leider fast immer nemos.

Für das 2. mal in der Brandung war ich jedoch zufrieden.


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

8.10.2011.......Staberdorf

Nordwest...........ablandig

2 Dorsche 38 und 50..........glaube die waren "Mondsüchtig"

gruß degl


----------



## bukare

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

07.10. Campingplatz Meschendorf

NW gute 5 mit viel Kraut

Wattis und Ringler

Einzelhaken als Lift und Holsten in kurz mit 200gr Kralle

2* Dorsch 39 - 40 cm, paar Nemos und 1 Aal 84 cm :vik:

 Sorry für meinen Jubelschrei, aber der war echt soooo geil.#6


----------



## bukare

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Kägsdorf (in Meschendorf war kein Strand mehr) |bigeyes

mindestens 6 aber abnehmend aus N

Wattis und Ringler 

Einhaken Lift mit 200 gr Kralle 

1* Dorsch 45cm und 1*Wittling 39cm

Angeln an der Schmerzgrenze, Wellenhöhe ca 1,5m, Wind voll in die Larve und wir "Bekloppten" hatten trotzdem bis 1:00 Uhr unseren Spaß.  Angeln war mit einer Rute möglich und Bisse hatten wir permanent, aber alle waren 1-2 cm zu kurz. :c
Wieder viele neue Brandler kennengelernt, seid alle gegrüßt.|wavey:


----------



## Firestarter899

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 8.10.2011
Angelzeit: 20Uhr-24Uhr
Ort: Brook
Wind: 4-5 NW
Wurfweiten: eine vor die Füße, eine alles was geht und eine dazwischen
Wetter: stürmisch,sternenklar,ziemlich hell durch den Mond
Köder: Wattwurm
Wer: Ich
Montagen: 2-Haken-Systeme
Fänge: 7 Dorsche zwei wieder entlassen der Rest zwischen 40 und 52cm
Fazit:Nach anfänglicher Herausforderung durch viel Kraut lief es zum Ende doch noch ganz gut.Absolut Hochwasser viel war vom Strand nicht mehr übrig|wavey:


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

gestern.wer:ich....wo?in ahrenshoop...mit was 2ruten/100er kralle/2hakenmontage...wattis...was gefangen?7kleine platten...und 21dorsche...wobei die platten und neun dorsche wieder schwimmen....dorsche?zwischen ca.30cm-61cm....


----------



## Sebastian91

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

8.10.2011.......Staberdorf

Nordwest...........ablandig

4 Kleine Dorsche ca.25 cm und einen 42 cm Dorsch 

Mit Degl und K.Riecken dagewesen


----------



## Paddy

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:Mittwoch 12.10.2011
Ort: Hohenfelde
Wetter: Sonne, 14 C
Wind: NW 4 Später 1
Angelzeit: 18:30 -02o
Köder: Wattis und Ringler
Vorfach: Zwei Haken 
Wurfweiten: 40-100
Fang: Ich alleine 15 Fische ; 9 Dorsche (einer 61 cm)#a; 6 Platte 

Vom Wind und Brandung würde ich sagen Perfekt hatte nur Angst wegen dem Vollmond. War aber trotzdem recht gut ... nur die kleinen Platte die den Haken (0/1) so sehr schlucken, konnte ich leider Teilweise nicht mehr Retten.#:


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Paddy,
kann es sein das ich dich da gestern gesehen habe?
Ich war der bekloppte Mefoangler.
Freut mich, dass es geklappt hat. Werde dann wohl auch mal wieder los in die Brandung.

Gruß


----------



## Paddy

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Ich war am Mittwoch da .. und da stand keiner im Wasser.

Hast du denn Erfolg gehabt ?


----------



## Vossibaer100

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

15.10.11
Dierhagen
Wetter: klar, vollmond |uhoh: luft 3 °c kaum wind
Fänge: kein dorsch, nur 2 platten
alles voll fischernetze direkt vorm strand
der ganze strand voll angler es kam kaum was raus das beste waren 2 dorsche was ich so mitbekommen habe und wir haben mit 4 mann und 8 angeln nicht einen dorsch gefangen! #d


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Vossibaer100 schrieb:


> 15.10.11
> Dierhagen
> Wetter: klar, vollmond |uhoh: luft 3 °c kaum wind
> Fänge: kein dorsch, nur 2 platten
> alles voll fischernetze direkt vorm strand
> der ganze strand voll angler es kam kaum was raus das beste waren 2 dorsche was ich so mitbekommen habe und wir haben mit 4 mann und 8 angeln nicht einen dorsch gefangen! #d



Hoch lebe die Interpunktion! :vik:


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin moin,

Vollmond  - kaum Wind und Netze vor der Haustür , ungünstiger gehts wohl nicht....
Obwohl..
Mein Sohn war am Donnerstag mit seinem Kumpel in Wustrow / Surfschule.Die hatte auch solche Bedingungen , konnten aber 13 Dorsche und 3 untermaßige Platten fangen.... Geht doch ........


----------



## lthammer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 15.10.2011
Angelzeit: 17.00 - 00.30Uhr
Ort: Graal-Müritz
Wind: keiner da
Wurfweite:50 - 120m
Wetter: trocken, sternenklar, heller mond, sehr hohe luftfeuchtigkeit
Köder: wattwurm, ringler, tobse
Wer: 2 kollegen und ich
Montagen: lift-system, holstein, wishbone 
Fänge: 4 leos zum mitnehmen 1x40 und 3x50cm, ein paar zu kleine flundern und dorsche


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 15.10.2011
Angelzeit: 19.30 - 01.00Uhr
Ort:  lübecker bucht
Temperatur:3°
Wind: keiner da
Wurfweite:alles was geht
Wetter: trocken/noch sehr hell durch den mond
Köder: wattwurm
Wer: nur ich
Montagen: 2 haken-systeme
Fänge: 2 leos, 41cm und 42cm  und 6 platte freunde zum mitnehmen,5 nemos 

erster brauchbarer dorsch kam erst nach 5 stunden angelzeit (0.30 uhr)!!


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum 16.10.2011
Zeit: 06.00 - 09.00 uhr
Ort: Steinbeck
Temperatur: 2,5°
Wind: angeblich SSO 3-4 - also nix
Köder: Blinker
Fänge: 2 leos, die konnten sich aber sehen lassen... 49 + 58cm....

der 58iger hat schon spaß gemacht...


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@ Paddy
Ich war auch Mittwoch da und stand auch "nur" bis zu den Knien im Wasser.
Hat aber gereicht. Habe 5 untermaßige Dorsche und eine leider braune ca. 50er Mefo gefangen. Alle Dorsche kamen erst im dunkeln.

Gruß


----------



## Sigma

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

So, Morgen gehts nach Waabs. Mal schaun was so geht. Hoffentlich wirds von oben nicht zu nass. Ergebnis folgt.


----------



## mike 850T

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 14-19.10.2011
Angelzeit: ab 18Uhr
Ort: Wulfenhalz(Fehmarn)
Temperatur:3-9°
Wind: anfang keiner ,am ende zuviel:c
Wurfweite 20m-alles was geht
Wetter: alles bis auf schnee
Köder: wattwurm/ringel
Wer: ich+kinder
Montagen: 1 haken
Fänge: 4 dorsch, 50cm - 55cm  und 5 platti u. zu viel nemos
pech mit`n wetter gehabt aber spaß gehabt#h


----------



## Sigma

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

So, zurück aus Kleinwaabs.
Es war leider sehr nass, aber dafür ganz unterhaltsam, zumindest gegen Abend.

*Ort: *                 Kleinwaabs am Häuschen, 150 m rechts
*Uhrzeit:               *Von 13.45 Uhr - 17.45 Uhr auf Meerforelle*
Temperatur:       *ca. 10°C*
Wind:                   *aus südlichen Richtungen, Anfangs stark,      
                       später abnehmend*
Wetter:               *starke Regenschauer im Wechsel mit Sonne*
Köder:                  *Spöket,Spinner, Hansen, Fliege*
Fänge:                 *Null, keinerlei Kontakt *

Uhrzeit:               *von 18.15 Uhr - 23.45 Uhr mit 
                       Brandungsknüppel*
Köder:                 *selbstgebuddelte Wattwürmer aus Büsum*
Wurfweite: *80-100 m*
Fänge:                *10 brauchbare Dorsche von 42 - 48 cm und 
                       geschätzte 20 MinisAlles in allem doch noch ganz erfolgreich, obwohl so ein lieber Berufsfischer erstmal die Küste von Langholz bis Kleinwaabs vernetzte, naja.

Morgen oder Freitag gehts nochmal nach Kolding.:m


----------



## Vossibaer100

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 21.10.11
Wo: Dierhagen
Uhrzeit: 17.30-22 uhr
Köder: Wattwurm
Vorfächer: 2 Haken Weitwurf System 
Weiten: 80- 100 m
Wetter: 3 bf w (gute Brandung), trocken, 7 °c
Fänge: 7 Dorsche 43-50 cm, 6 Platten Untermaß wieder schwimmen gelassen


----------



## Carper one

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 21.10.11
Wo: kägsdorf
Uhrzeit: 18.00-22 uhr
Köder: Wattwurm
Vorfächer: 2 Haken System
Weiten: alles was geht
Wetter: gute Brandung, wind west- nordwest
Fänge: 1 Dorsche 45 cm + 2 kleine die wieder schwimmen

sonstiges: Ca 40 andere angler am strand ich musste 2, 5 km laufen um ne freie stelle zu finden. Grüße an 90% der 40 anderen! Nehmt beim nächsten mal bitte eure alten knicklichter mit nach hause und lasst den müll nicht am strand#d#d

grüße


----------



## boddenkieker

*brandungsangeln*

waren am freitag dierhagen strand angeln.brandungsangeln vom feinsten.konnten dorsche von 40 bis 50cm überlisten.beisszeit von 18.30 bis 21uhr.frage an euch,reicht ein wattwurm pro haken oder doch mehr?


----------



## Vossibaer100

*AW: brandungsangeln*



boddenkieker schrieb:


> waren am freitag dierhagen strand angeln.brandungsangeln vom feinsten.konnten dorsche von 40 bis 50cm überlisten.beisszeit von 18.30 bis 21uhr.frage an euch,reicht ein wattwurm pro haken oder doch mehr?


Hallo, das komm auf die Größe an, also dieses mal waren sie echt klein gewesen, hab zum Teil 2 stück pro Haken raufgezogen. |wavey:


----------



## Aalstipper1

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 22.10.11
Wo: Langholz - Campingplatz
Uhrzeit: 17.15 - 21.45
Köder: Wattwurm / Seeringler
Vorfächer: 1 Haken nach unten gecplippt / Wishbone - Nachläufer
Weiten: 40 - 100m
Wetter: Süd 2 -3 , wolkenlos
Fänge: 3 Dorsche 38 - 48, 2 Butt 28

Bei fast schon zu guten Wetter gestern Abend nach Langholz gewesen. Als ich um 17  Uhr ankomme wundere ich mich schon warum der Parkplatz so voll ist. Als ich über den Campingplatz laufe sehe ich schon die Rutenspitzen  am Strand. Ich zähle 4 x2 Ruten, geht also noch. Zum Glück ist der Platz genau an der Spitze noch frei, so das ich da aufbaue. In der Dämmerung kommt denn noch ein Angler der sich links von mir aufbaut. Und dann kommen die ersten Fische. Als erster kommen die Platten rechts von mir , dann bin ich daran. Eine 28er beisst bei mir. Als nächstes kommen die Dorsche. Erst mal einige Untermaßige, dann der 48er. Dann wieder weitere untermaßige. Zwischen den ganzen Untermaßigen denn noch 2 38er Dorsche dabei. Als ich abbauen wollte hing denn noch ne 28er Platte am Haken.

MfG
Aalstipper


----------



## messerfisch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: vom 19-22.10
Wo: Rerik/Russenzaun Rerik/Teufel´s Schlucht
Uhrzeit: meist 16-01, bis auf Vorgestern bis 03:40
Köder: Wattwürmer
Vorfächer:Lift/Weitwurf/Einzelhaken
Weiten: 50/Alles was Geht
Wetter: 2 tage Optimal mit schön auflandingen Wind. Und  Gestern null Wind und Welle
Fänge: in 4 Tagen ca 30 nemo´s und 9 maßige bis 60 cm, 3 maßige Platten und kleine platten


Ich Hatte eine Gute nacht am Zaun und in der Schlucht!
Aber jeweils auch eine schlechte......


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Moin moin,*

*Wann*: 21.10.2011
*Wo*: H-Damm / B-Ende
*Uhrzeit*: 17. - 01 Uhr
*Köder*:Wattwurm ( sehr bescheidene Qualität) 
*Vorfächer*: Standart 0815 mit einem bzw zwei Haken
*Weiten*: plumps bis volle Pulle 
*Wetter*: ein Traum für den Angler - ein Alptraum für den Fisch 
*Fänge*: über 30mal Kleinvieh , zweimal gesetzliches Mindestmaß , 0mal pers. Mindestmaß ( alles Dorsch)

*Fazit*: Hat Spaß gemacht , trotz der Kinderstube - konnte leider keinen Fisch mitnehmen. Ärgerlich war des regelmäßig die Haken ratzekahl gefressen waren. So mußten die Ruten immer in kurzen Abständen kontrolliert werden.
80% der Bisse erfogten immer unmittelbar nach neuer Beköderung. Manchmal war die Rute noch nichtmal aus der Hand - da stieg der nächste Nemo ein...


----------



## Störfischer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann*: 22.10.2011
*Wo*: Rosenfelde
*Uhrzeit*: 16:30 - 03:00 Uhr
*Köder*:Wattwurm  
*Vorfächer*: 2 Haken System / Nachläufer
*Weiten*: 40 - Alles was geht
*Wetter*: meist sternenklar
*Fänge*: 6 maßige Dorsche (39-56), 1 Butt (25) und ca. 30-40 Nemos 
*Sonstiges*: 

Geplant hatten wir ( Ich und 2 Kollegen ) den Stand in Dahme aufzusuchen, jedoch als wir dort ankamen (ca. 15:00 Uhr ?!?!?) war der gesamte Strand schon voll Angler. .... Na ja , kurzerhand umgeplant und nach Rosenfelde gefahren, dort das selbe Spiel , ca. 15 Angler,... Jedoch saßen diese Alle rechts Richtung Campingplatz und links war alles frei (was einem auch schon komisch vorkam) . Um nicht noch lange zu suchen und Zeit zu verlieren haben haben wir uns dort niedergelassen. Ruten aufgebaut und auf die Dämmerung gewartet. Nach ganz vielen Nemos (viele Doubletten) kamen denn auch die größeren Exemplare   . 

Super Abend, laufend in Bewegung, dadurch nicht ganz so kalt gewesen, im Gegensatz zum letzten Wochenende, wo wir uns am Schöneberger Strand für sage und schreibe 2 Nemos den A**** abgefrohren haben. 

Mfg


----------



## sheppi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann*: 22.10.2011
*Wo*: Kiel Tiessenkai
*Uhrzeit*: 17:30 - 21:00 Uhr
*Köder*:Wattwurm/Seeringler 
*Vorfächer*: 2 Haken System / Nachläufer
*Weiten*: 30 - Alles was geht
*Wetter*: meist sternenklar
*Fänge*: 1 Untermaßigen Dorsch und 1 Wittling
*Sonstiges*: Der Kai war voller Angler und die Bedingungen waren denkbar gut, aber es gab für niemanden was zu holen.
Mit ungefähr 8 Anglern kam gerade mal ein maßiger Dorsch an Land.
Echt frustrierend.


----------



## Zarii

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo erstmal an alle boardis 
Wo?
Catzand Bad (Niederlande)
Von 19-20 Uhr 
Wind ablandig
Ebbe
Wurfweite:
Alles was geht

Fänge:
1 Flunder (ca 30 Zentimeter )
3 wittlinge (2 25er und ein 33 er (!!) )
1 Dorsch (40er)

Köder: wattis


----------



## icecube1704

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann:    21.10.11 / 22.10.11
Wo:        Graal-Müritz
Köder:    Wattwurm
Vorfach: 2 Haken System / Nachläufer
Fänge:   4 maßige Dorsche, 3 unter Maß, 4 untermaßige Platten

Sonstiges: am Freitag hat der Fischer seine sch.... Netze
                ausgelegt. Die Wetterbedingungen waren gar
                nicht mal so übel. Am Samstag war kein Wind
                und die See war Spiegelglatt.


----------



## Zarii

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann??
26.10.11 19:00 Uhr-20:00 Uhr
Wo?? 
Cadzand Bad (Niederlande)
Köder:
Wattis
Wurfweite:
Alles was geht
1 Haken Lift System mit 2 leuchtperlen (Hakengröße 6)
Fänge:
2 wittlinge (26 und 32 cm)
1 Flunder. ( 28 cm)
Sonstiges:
Ablandiger Wind, Ebbe 
Sonne war schon untergegangen..
Habe dann mit der Taschenlampe die Leuchtperlen ("aufgeladen")
Hat iwi wunder gewirkt.. Dann immer 5 bis 10 Sec nach dem werfen bisse..
Leider viele Fehlbisse


----------



## looser-olly

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

19-20.00uhr??????????
so lange war ich noch nie los!!!!!!
mfg       olly.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



looser-olly schrieb:


> 19-20.00uhr??????????
> so lange war ich noch nie los!!!!!!
> mfg       olly.



deswegen bist ja auch ein looser-olly :vik:


----------



## looser-olly

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

neeeeeeee mal im ernst
also 4stunden sollten es mind. sein- oder??????????


gruß   olly.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 30.10.2011
Angelzeit: 18.00 - 00.00Uhr
Ort:  lübecker bucht
Temperatur luft 15°!!
Wind: 3-4 gute brandung
Wurfweite:von 80-150m
Wetter: trocken/bedeckt
Köder: wattwurm
Wer: wieder grobi und ich
Montagen: 2 haken-systeme
Fänge: 3 leos und 8 Scholle(n) zum mitnehmen,6nemos 
Länge:dorsche bis 50cm schollen bis36cm


----------



## Nappo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

War mal wieder raus zum Brandungsangeln im Fehmarnsund vom 31.10.-04.11.2011.
Wind:2-4 aus Süd/Südost
System:Cascade
Köder:Wattwurm
Wurfweiten:Volle Pulle
Temperaturen: 10-15 Grad
Uhrzeit: 16:00-22:30
Wetter:Trocken/Teils Nebel

Fänge:31.10.-02.11 8 untermaßige Platte. 2 Maßig!!
         03.11.: 7 untermaßige Platte. 2 Maßige , 1  Dorsch 46cm

War ein toller Urlaub.Auch wenn es nicht soviel an den Haken gab. Ein Bekannter berichtete das er am 04.11. welcher leider mein Abreisetag war noch 2 große Platte erwischen konnte. Sie werden also größer und die Fänge scheinen so langsam besser zu werden!!

Viele Grüße,


----------



## lthammer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 05.11.2011
Angelzeit: 16.00 - 22.00Uhr
Ort: Markgrafenheide
Wind: wenig SW
Wurfweite:50 - 120m
Wetter: trocken, sternenklar, heller mond,
Köder: wattwurm, ringler
Wer: 3 kollegen und ich
Montagen: lift-system, holstein, wishbone 
Fänge: Ich: 4 Platte und 2 Wittlinge, die aber alle zu klein waren

-alle Fische haben auf den Nachläuferhaken gebissen
-wo ich ankam waren schon viele Angler vor Ort und mir blieb  bloß der Platz ,wo das Netz (mal wieder:r) stand


----------



## browning44

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 05.11.2011
Angelzeit: 16.00 - 19.00Uhr
Ort: Falshöft
Wind: SO 4
Wurfweite:50 - 100m
Wetter: trocken, heller mond,
Köder: wattwurm, seeringler
Wer: ich
Montagen: lift-system, cascade
Fänge: 1 Platte (35cm)

Habe nach 3 stunden angeln eingepackt, weil im Wasser einfach zu viel Kraut war:c (Hat wirklich keinen Spaß gemacht#d). Ich musste alle 5 Minuten die Ruten einholen und vom Kraut befreien!!!!


----------



## Brixen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin MOin,
Also ich war am 01.11.2011 los 
in LIPPE Hafen 
Angelzeit 5 Stunden bei null Brandung.
Das Ergebnis waren acht Platte .
so machts spass.
gruss Stefan

Psie achte Platte bis erst beim Einpacken ,deshalb nur sieben auf dem Bild




|muahah:
*[SIZE=+1]"Lügengeschichte: Neulich habe ich einen Fisch gefangen, der war so groß, daß der Wasserspiegel um 2 Meter sank, als ich ihn herauszog. Es war kein Wal. Den hab ich als Köder benutzt"[/SIZE]*|muahah:


----------



## dorschy

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

#dwar gestern abend an der hafeneinfahrt neustadt,1unter maßiger dorsch 1kleiner platten.nichts was herzrasen verursacht! gruss dorschy#q


----------



## Ostseeschwabe

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallöchen, ich dachte mir mal, ich registriere mich hier auch um die schönste Nebensache der Welt mit euch zu teilen ;-) 

War am Diensag auch mal los zum Brandungsangeln.

Datum: 08.11.2011
Angelzeit: 16.00 - 19.30Uhr
Ort: Rettin
Wind:O 2-3
Wurfweite: 80-120m
Köder: wattwurm, seeringler
Fänge: 1 Platte, 6 Dorsch (einer zurück, rest 50-60cm)


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hatte Mitwoch eine Platte am Thiessenkai, nur eine;+






Wenn auch in "Filettiergrösse"...........blieb es nur bei der Einen

gruß degl


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 12.11.2011
Angelzeit: 17.00 - 22.30Uhr
Ort: lübecker bucht
Wind:ablandig
Wurfweite: mit wathose rein ......und dann alles was geht
Wetter: trocken, heller mond 
Köder: wattwurm
Fänge: 12 platte ,davon 7 mitgenommen und 2 nemos

war mit vereinskollegen zum angeln,keiner(!!!) mit einem dorsch ,der das mindestmaß hatte


----------



## joergchristensen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

moin,
ich war am 11.11.11 in Lippe/Hafen nähe Hohwacht zum fischen.
Angelzeit 15:30h - 1:00h
Wind kam aus östlichen Richtungen mit stärke 4 
Ganz nette Brandung gehabt.
Köder die obliegatorischen Wattis und Seeringler.
Das Ergebnis waren 7Platte ,1Dorsch.
ich habe mich gefreut.
Hatte am Strand sehr netten Kontakt mit Stefan "BRIXEN"aus diesem angelboard.
schönen Gruß nach Lütjenburg.#h
Dieser Angeltag macht lust auf mehr.....:vik:


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 11.11.2011
Angelzeit: 17.00 - 24.00Uhr
Ort: Pelzerhaken
Wind: Stark
Wurfweite: ganz nah bis ganz Weit
Wetter: Sturm, Kalt, Vollmond
Köder: wattwurm
Wer: ich und vier andere
Montagen: Std. 
Fänge: 0

Wir waren zu fünft am Wasser und außer einem kleinen Dorsch und einem kleinen Wittling (beide untermaßig und schwimmen wieder) gab es nicht einmal einen Biss. Wir hatten starken Krautgang und der anlandige Wind tat sein übriges. War trotzdem ein schöner Abend (Nacht)


----------



## Ostseeschwabe

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 13.11.2011
Angelzeit: 16.30 - 20.00Uhr
Ort: Rettin
Wind: quasie Windstill
Wurfweite: ca 120m
Wetter: relativ feucht, nebelbildung, abnehmender Mond (komplett rot...war schön ;-) )
Köder: wattwurm

Fänge: 3 maßige Dorsche, 5 Schollen

konnte sogar meinen ersten Doppelpack an Land ziehen #6


----------



## Vossibaer100

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 11.11.11
Wo: Dierhagen
Wetter: ablandiger Wind 3 bf, Vollmond, trocken, kalt glatte See
Köder: watti
Montagen: Standart
Fänge: 3 Dorsche 1 Butt
Könnte besser sein, aber war auch schon mal schlechter!


----------



## Exliner

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann:11.11.2011 
Zeit: 11:30-20:30 Uhr
wo:Kragesand Dänemark
Temperatur : 1-2 C
Wind 6-7 OSO
Fang: 8 Flunder maßig
         6 Dorsch unter Maß
Ich war das allererstemal los , und muß sagen ,daß es kein guter Tag zum üben war . Der Sturm und die Eiseskälte waren schon hart , aber es hat viel Spaß gemacht!!
So bin ich dann am 
12.11.2011nochmal losgewesen!
Wieder Kragesand
16:00-20:00
Wind SO 2:s:s
Temp. 4-2 C
Wurfweiten40-70m
Köder wattwürmer 
Fang: 5 Butt ( größte 40cm)
         2 seescorpione
         2 Aalmutter
         3 Dorsch nicht maßig
beste Beißzeit an beiden Tagen 18:20 Uhr 
dann kam leider der Vollmond zum Zuge und es hörte schlagartig auf zu beißen ! Petri    Exliner


----------



## Christian1982

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 12.11.2011
Angelzeit: 16.30 - 24.00Uhr
Ort: Hohwacht
Wind: anfangs 4, nachts 1 auflandig 
Wurfweite: mal hier (60), mal da (90)
Wetter: Vollmond und Coooold
Köder: 50 Wattis, KöFi 
Wer: Kollege und ich
Montagen: Nachläufer + Wishbone
Fänge: Ich-12 Klieschen, 3 Graubutt
            Kollege- 12 Klieschen, Graubutt

Sehr nettes Angeln, mit ab und zu Suchen der Fische, 
aber dann gings wieder voll zu Sache ^^


----------



## Ostseeschwabe

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 15.11.2011
Angelzeit: 02.30 - 05.30Uhr
Ort: Rettin
Wind: leichter auflandiger wind
Wurfweite: ca 70-120m
Wetter: relativ feucht, wolkendecke, 1-2° ... bilde mir bis zum moment ein, einzelne schneeflocken gesehen zu haben |kopfkrat

Köder: wattwurm

Fänge: 2 maßige Dorsche 1 kleiner zurück, 1 Scholle 

wollte meine restlichen Wattwürmer dann doch nochmal loswerden, unglaublich wie frisch man doch in den tag startet, nach ner relativ kurzen nacht


----------



## joergchristensen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:      11.11.11
Angelzeit: 16:30h - 1:00h
Ort: Lippe Hafen (Hohwacht)
Wind: SO 4
Brandung: ganz anständig
Wurfweite: 40-90m 
Wetter klar vollmond KALT
Köder: Wattis Seeringler
Fänge: 7Platte 1Dorsch

Die Platten haben bis zuletzt trotz Vollmond
gebissen.

Ich war zufrieden


----------



## Fischkopp Alex

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:11.11.2011
Wo:Torfbrücke bei Graal Müritz
Angelzeit:16.00 Uhr-21.30 Uhr
Wind: SO
Wurfweite: alles was geht
Wetter:klar und Vollmond
Köder:Wattwurm
Fänge :6 maßige und 3 untermaßige Dorsche

wie der Mond dann so richtig hoch stand gab es keinen Biss mehr.

Fischkopp Alex |bla:


----------



## holgerson

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Christian1982 schrieb:


> Datum: 12.11.2011
> Angelzeit: 16.30 - 24.00Uhr
> Ort: Hohwacht
> Wind: anfangs 4, nachts 1 auflandig
> Wurfweite: mal hier (60), mal da (90)
> Wetter: Vollmond und Coooold
> Köder: 50 Wattis, KöFi
> Wer: Kollege und ich
> Montagen: Nachläufer + Wishbone
> Fänge: Ich-12 Klieschen, 3 Graubutt
> Kollege- 12 Klieschen, Graubutt
> 
> Sehr nettes Angeln, mit ab und zu Suchen der Fische,
> aber dann gings wieder voll zu Sache ^^




Moin
Was sind den Graubutt?


----------



## browning44

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin,


Datum: 17.11.2011
Angelzeit: 16.00 - 21.00Uhr
Ort: Broager (DK)
Wind: schwach
Wurfweite: ganz nah bis ganz Weit
Wetter: Kalt, Nebel
Köder: wattwurm
Wer: ich 
Montagen: 1 Haken sowie Cascade
Fänge: 2 Dorsche (38cm und 41cm)


Habe noch mehrer kleine gefangen die natürlich alle wieder schwimmen durften....


----------



## barschträumer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 19.11.2011
Angelzeit: 16.00 - 00.00Uhr
Ort: Wabs
Wind: schwach west
Wurfweite: ganz nah bis ganz Weit
Wetter: Kalt, Nebel
Köder: wattwurm
Wer: ich 
Montagen: verschiedene
Fänge: 4 Dorsche (38cm und 51cm)
           1 platten ca 15 cm

Habe noch mehrer kleine gefangen die natürlich alle wieder schwimmen durften..


----------



## dorschy

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 19.11.2011
Angelzeit: 15:15-23:00Uhr
Ort: Fehmarnsund
Wind: leichter auflandiger wind süd
Wurfweite: ca 80m
Wetter: relativ feucht, starker nebel

Köder: wattwurm

Fänge: 2sehr gute platten und viel untermaßige:m

                      petri an alle dorschy


----------



## holgerson

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: Samstagabend
Wo: Kieler Förde
Wetter: Neblich, kalt und wenig Wind
Womit: Wattis am Nachläufer bzw. Durchläufer
Was: Ich 15 Dorsche,eine Kliesche und ein Wittling
       Kollege 7 Dorsche, 3 Flundern und ein Wittling
P.S. Einer fehlt auf den Bild, der kam später.


----------



## Immer Schneider

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin, moin,

Angeln auf Plattfisch...

Datum: 19.11.2011
Angelzeit: 14:00-18:00Uhr
Ort: Fehmarn, Meeschendorf
Wind: S 2-3
Wurfweite: so weit ich halt konnte
Wetter: dicker nebel

Köder: watt-/Seeringelwurm

Fänge: was wohl bei dem Nickname :c

Ich wollte eigentlich länger angeln, aber die Suppe wurde immer dicker und ich wollte noch halbwegs vernünftig nach Hause kommen. Später hätte ich bestimmt noch was gefangen, so bleibe ich jedoch Euer ...

Immer Schneider


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 26.11.2011
Angelzeit: 18.00 - 04.00Uhr
Ort:  lübecker bucht
Wind: anfangs 5 später 7
Wurfweite: über 200m,spule war leer |bigeyes
Wetter: regnerisch und 10°
Köder: wattwurm ,kneifer
Wer: ich 
Montagen: verschiedene
Fänge: 6 dorsche und 25 butt
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/705/brook2611.jpg/


----------



## Vossibaer100

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 22.11 und 28.11
Wetter: am 22.11 kaum Wind, klares Wasser,3°C. 
           am 28.11 Wind 4 bf trübes Wasser, 7° C
Ort: am 22.11 Dierhagen Strand , am 28.11 Seebrücke Wustrow
Köder: Wattwurm, Seeringler
Systeme: Standart 2 Haken Systeme
Fänge: am 22.11  1 Dorsch, 1 Scholle 48 cm
          am 28.11  3 Dorsche 40- 52 cm


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 30.11.2011
Angelzeit: 18.00 - 01.00Uhr
Ort:  lübecker bucht
Wind: 1-2 SSW
Wurfweite: alles was ging 
Wetter: trocken sternenklar 4°
Köder: wattwurm ,kneifer
Wer: ich 
Montagen: verschiedene
Fänge: 6 leos,13 butt und 10 nemos


http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/839/ausbeute.jpg/


----------



## der beste

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 26.11.2011
Ort: Kühlungsborn-West
Zeit:16.30 - 23.00 Uhr
Wind: 4-5 südwest
Wetter: bedeckt
Weite: 50 - 100mtr
Montage: 2 Haken und Nachläufer
Fänge: 1 x 55cm Dorsch 


Es fing sehr gut an. Um kurz vor 5 biss der einzige vernünftige Dorsch. Ab dann kamen nur Nemos. Bei 25 hab ich aufgehört zu zählen. Alle so um die 25 - 30 cm. Ne Doublette von 30cm macht ja auch schon mal Spaß, aber ... . Ich denke wenn sich sich alle an die Mindestmaße halten, dann haben wir nächstes Jahr viel Spass in der Brandung.


Das Wasser muss einfach salzig schmecken


----------



## MDieken

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin,

wollte eigentlich ein Platten rausziehen...

Datum: 03.12.11
Ems ( Knock )
Zeit: 14:00 - 16:30
Wind: Geschätzt 4-5
Wetter: Bedeckt, manchmal leichter niesel-regen
Weite: max 45 m
Montage: 0,40 Schnur , keine schlagschnur ( hatte händler nicht ), 120 gr. Fliegerblei, Wirbel ( gr. 4 ), hakengröße 2
Köder: Tauwurm
Fänge: Leider garnichts

Kommentar: Ich bin noch nicht der Typ, der jede Menge Erfahrung im Brandungsangeln hat. Würde mich deshalb freuen, wenn mir einer sagen könnte wieso ich nichts gefangen habe. Danke

Petri Heil


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 03.12.2011
Angelzeit: 17.30 - 00.00Uhr
Ort:  lübecker bucht
Wind: erst 6-7... später dann noch etwas mehr,hart an der schmerzgrenze
Wurfweite: alles was ging 
Wetter: trocken bis ganz nass.... alles dabei,6° aber gefühlt wie 0°
Köder: wattwurm 
Wer:grobi und ich 
Montagen: verschiedene,anfangs jeder mit 2 ruten, ab 20°° jeder nur noch eine rute ,und die musste auch noch festgehalten werden
Fänge:5 leos 54,52 45,43,40 sowie 10 butt 

http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/696/stichling.jpg/


----------



## Ostseeschwabe

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 4.12.2011
Angelzeit: 17.00 - 23.00Uhr
Ort: Weißenhaus - Eitz
Wind: kaum
Wurfweite: mal kurz mal lang
Wetter: leicht bewölkt - sternenklar
Köder: wattwurm
Wer: ich 
Montagen: verschiedene
Fänge: 2 maßige dorsche und weit über 10 untermaßige (irgendwann hört man dann ja doch auf zu zählen, ich bin quasie öfters zum rücksetzten gelaufen als ich würmer aufgezogen hab)

Datum: 5.12.2011
Angelzeit: 15.00 - 21.00Uhr 
Ort: Dazendorf
Wind: sehr stark
Wurfweite: relativ kurz (40-80m)
Wetter: sehr nasser schneefall gemischt mit starkem regen
Köder: wattwurm, altes rotaugenfilet (der duft geht mir wohl so schnell nichtmehr aus der nase #w )
Wer: ich 
Montagen: verschiedene
Fänge: 2 Dorsch 4 Platten


----------



## SEEKUH

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:17.12.2011
Wo: Brook, Strandweg runter dann am wasser links 
Wann: 16:30 - 22:30
Köder:Wattwurm
Wind: 04 - 05   
Wer:ich
Himmel: sternenklar
Wasser: aufgewühlt / trüb
Fische: Schneider

Gruß Seekuh


----------



## BountyHunter81

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: Montag, 19.12.11
Wo: Börgerende
Wann: 17:00 - 20:00 Uhr
Köder: Wattis
Wind: 4 aus wsw
Himmel: sternenklar
Wasser: leicht aufgewühlt trüb
Fische: 4 maßige (alle knapp über 40) und 6 Dorsche unter Maß

Grüße
Björn


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

abjebrandelt für dieses jahr!!

Datum: 27.12.2011
Angelzeit: 17.00 - 00.00Uhr
Ort: lübecker bucht
Wind: 1-2
Wurfweite: volle power
Wetter: fast trocken und 8°
Köder: wattwurm -wieder selbst gesucht
Wer: ich 
Montagen: verschiedene selbstgebastelt
Fänge:15 butt und 9 dorsche-leider nur einen zum mitnehmen

trotzdem *guter* jahresabschluss





[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

ich auch für dieses jahr 



datum: 28.12.2011
Angelzeit: 16.00 bis 22.00
ort: Schönberg bie kiel
wind: 5-6 ablandig
Wurfweite: volle grannate
wetter: zum anfang troken dan regen 
Köder: wattwurm gekauft
fange: 10 butt 1 untermassigen dosch 

grüss tom


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Gestern zu Zweit noch mal am Strand gewesen (Schwedeneck/bei Kiel) jeweil 2 maßige Dorsche und mein Kumpel noch ne 46er Mefo( die so hungrig war, das der Haken fast im Magen saß)

Leider vertieb uns das steigende Wasser von einerschönen Sandbank, sonst wär wohl noch mehr gegangen.

Hatte schräg ablandigen Wind und der drehte dann auf West und dadurch kam das Wasser zurück.

Leider wieder zuviel Watties gekauft

gruß degl

P.s. solltet ihr zum Wochende los wollen lieber vorher nach Watties fragen......könnte sein, das wg. des Sturmes garkeine geliefert werden oder auch nur weniger als sonst


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

gester war ich auch noch mit nin kolegen los in honfelde bestimmt 30 kleine minies (dorsch) und einen grade masigen den habe ich aber auch wieder rein gelecht ap 45 sind sie masig 


gruss tom


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

War heute los wollte in Rerik an den Strand bin also auf den hier schon so heftig diskutierten Parkplatz und hab mich entschieden erst mal zu gucken. Das war auch gut so gab heute keinen Strand mehr|bigeyes.Ich habe mich dann entschieden auf die Seebrücke Rerik umzudisponieren habe von ca.11.30-20.00Uhr gefischt .Gefangen habe ich zwei Leos um die 35cm.Dazu sei aber gesagt das ich aus der Not heraus mit Tobis gefischt habe denn es waren keine  aufzutreiben. Die anderen auf der Seebrücke haben ein paar Platte und Dorsche gefangen aber alles sehr zäh und die Größe auch nicht so berauschend.Nur ein paar Jungs die schon seit heute morgen da waren hatten einen Ich schätze so um die 65-70cm Dorsch erwischt.
gr.Andreas


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

und noch ein paar von der Seebrücke


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 07.01.2012
Angelzeit: 17.00 - 22.15 Uhr
Ort: wie immer
Wind: 5-6 von der seite
Wurfweite: volle power
Wetter: trocken und 6°
Köder: wattwurm -wieder selbst gesucht
Wer: ich 
Montagen: verschiedene selbstgebastelt
Fänge:7 butt und 3 dorsche 43,47,50 

war recht zähes angeln heute,starke brandung,teilweise vollmond

aber als anfang für dieses jahr ganz o.k.









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

meun ich war auch nochma loss nach dem sturm und den hochwasser 
(würmer verbrachen) von gesten 

datum: 07.01.2012
angelzei: 16.00 bis 22.00
ort: schönberg seebrüke ausname hatte ma bock zu normal immer in die brandung
wind: 5-6 auch von der seite
wurfweite: leichte spuser (20-40m)
köder: wattwurm gekauft 
montagen: geheim hi butt spitzial
fange: 5 butt und tausen minis (dorschis)

ganz ok wollte nur butt hat geklapt


----------



## Kanaltester

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin,

war auch gestern mit nem Kumpel los.
Von um 16:00-22:00 Uhr
Viel Sturm und hohe Wellen dazu viel mehr Wasser als sonst.
Gefangen haben wir 5 Dorsche: 42,44,48,50,64 und noch viele Untermaßige. Außerdem sehr schöne Schollen: 2 mega große 43 und 50!!!


----------



## ebro junky

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

#6wo gefangen ? #c


----------



## stichi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Waren gestern auch unterwegs.
Hatten eigentlich eigentlich ne Brandungstour geplant die wir 
nach kurzer Besichtigung unseres lieblingsstrandes jedoch in 
eine Seebrücken Tour änderten.
Wir entschieden uns für K.-born und diese Entscheidung war genau richtig gewesen.

Datum 07.01.2012
Angelzeit 18-23.00 Uhr
Ort Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
Köder Wattwurm
Wind West 5-6 Bft
Fänge 21 Dorsche davon schwimmen 15 wieder
        1x59cm 1x57cm 1x54cm 2x51cm 1x44cm gingen mit 
        nach Hause

Toller Saisonstart so kanns weiter gehen.


----------



## Eristo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 11.01.2011
*Wer:* Ich
*Strand:* Lübecker Bucht
*Wetter:* Zeitweise bewölkt, aber kein Regen
*Wind:* W - SW geschätzt 5-6, später 3-4
*Strömung:* gering
*Angelzeit:* 16:00 Uhr bis 22:00 Uhr
*Köder:* Wattwurm
*Fang:* 6 Dorsche

Der Wind war mit Stärke 6, abends auf 7 zunehmend angekündigt. Anfangs war es noch zeitweise böig, später flaute es deutlich ab. Während der Mond aufging gab es nur vereinzelt Bisse, nachher bezog sich der Himmel zum Glück stärker.

Das Ergebnis waren sechs massige Dorsche, sechs oder sieben Nemos und 3 kleine Platte schwimmen wieder. Die Bisse erfolgten zwischen 17 und 22Uhr, wobei der letzte Dorsch sich erst die Ehre gab, als ich die anderen gerade ausgenommen hatte und die letzte Angel einholen wollte.  


_____________________________


Das Vergleichen ist das Ende des Glücks und der Beginn der Unzufriedenheit.


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

12.01.2012.......Schönhagenerstrand

16:00-23:00 Wind aus West 6.8 Bft.

40m Wasser weg.....konnten fast vorn an den Buhnenköpfen angeln.
Zu Zweit 11 maßige Dorsche und eine Platte

gruß degl


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Mommark Dänemark (südlich vom Hafen)

Temperatur: ca. 4 Grad Celsius , gefühlt 1 Grad
Datum: 13.01.2011
Wer: Ich
Wetter: wolkenlos
Wind: wechselnd und böig geschätzt 5-6, Nord -Nord-Ost
Strömung: stark 
Angelzeit: 13:00 UHR - 16:00 Uhr
Köder: Seeringelwurm
Fang: 2 maßige Schollen und sonst nur Bisse ...


rechts neben mir wurde eine Meerforelle gefangen aber mit Spinnruten und Watthose


----------



## browning44

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 14.01.2011
*Wer:* Ich
*Strand:* Kragesand/Als (Dänemark) 
*Wetter:* Sternenklar, kalt
*Wind:* NW - 2-3
*Strömung:* gering
*Angelzeit:* 16:00 Uhr bis 21:00 Uhr
*Köder:* Wattwurm
*Fang:* 1 Dorsche, 1 Butt


----------



## Ostseeschwabe

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 15.1.2012
Angelzeit: 17.00 - 21.30Uhr
Ort: Datzendorf
Wind: 2
Wurfweite: mal kurz mal lang
Wetter: leicht bewölkt - sternenklar
Köder: wattwurm
Wer: ich 
Montagen: verschiedene
Fänge: 1 Kliesche, 1 maßiger Dorsch, 3 untermaßige


Datum: 26.1.2012
Angelzeit: 17.00 - 21.00Uhr als die Dorsche endlich bissen wurden mir leider beide Ruten zeitgleich vom Kraut so zersaut, dass ich abbrechen musste.
Ort: Rettin
Wind: 5
Wurfweite: mal kurz mal lang
Wetter: bewölkt
Köder: wattwurm
Wer: ich 
Montagen: verschiedene
Fänge: 3 schöne Dorsch kleinster mit 48cm 1 Scholle


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 24.01.2011
Ort: Hohwacht
Wetter:  Ein wenig frisch, aber klar und ohne Niederschlag
Wind: Ca. 3 aus O
Angelzeit: 17:00 - 22:00
Köder: 50 Wattis
Vorfach: Cascade 2 Haken System und normales 2 Haken System
Wurfweiten:  nix dolles, 80 Meter vllt.
Fang:  9 Platten, davon 6 Klischen und 3 Flundern, keine Dorsche, auch keine Nemos

Sonstiges: Netten Mitangler "Wattmann" kennengelernt, der seine tolles Wattis von Egon brüderlich mit mir geteilt hat. Danke nochmal :m#h Achja, und ich hab erfahren, dass die LED Lenser die beste Kopflampe der Welt ist #6 Ist übrigens bestellt!  *

Ergänzung: Lampe ist da - und ist ein Traum


----------



## mirko.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin, gestern ( 27.02.12 von 17-22:00 in Brook M/V ) 
  war das beste brandungsangeln seit dem ich hier wohne ( August 2011 ) ...
  ca. 40 platten und 2 Dorsche leider nur 3 schollen und 1 Dorsch zum mitnehmen 
  so viele Doubletten hatte ich noch nie .. 
  wetter ging so , sehr bewölkt und Nieselregen aber zum angeln perfekt 
  Temperatur 4-6 grad und wind aus Südwest ... aber keine richtige Brandung 
  am Wochenende geht es wieder los !


----------



## atzencore

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 29.2.2012
Angelzeit: 19.30 - 23.30Uhr
Ort: Warnemünde Westmole
Wind: 3-4bft
Wurfweite: eine Rute 100m andere Rute 60m
Wetter: Nebel ohne Ende
Köder: wattwurm
Wer: ich
Montagen: verschiedene
Fänge: 23 cm Nemo, 6 unter20cm Platten


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

29.02.2012

Hohenfelde

11 Platten( 5 retour)

Waren zu dritt los und nicht einer von uns konnte auch nur den geringsten Dorschbiss verzeichnen...........wo sind die nur?

gruß degl


----------



## atzencore

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 02.03.2012
Angelzeit: 19.00 - 01.00 UHR
Ort: Warnemünde Westmole
Wind: 1 bft, Ententeich
Wurfweite: 70 - 100 m
Wetter: sternenklar, ab 00.30 Nebel aufgezogen
Köder: wattwurm
Wer: ich und kumpel
Montagen: alles ausprobiert, nachläufer mit kleinen leuchtperlen hat gefangen
Fänge: ca 30 Platten zu zweit, 6 über Maß, eine davon 35cm! 

So gegen zehn Schwamm direkt vor unseren Füßen an dersteinpackung ne Meerforelle, ca 50cm lang!  ham wir uns gefreut


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 03.03.2012
Angelzeit: 00.00 - 05.00 UHR
Ort: wie immer
Wind: 1 bft, Ententeich
Wurfweite: - 100 m
Wetter:  trocken,nebelig und leicht frostig mit -1 grad
Wer: ich 
Köder:wattwurm
Fänge: ca 25 Platten , nur zwei über Maß, zwei nemos mit 36cm und eine kleine mefo von etwa 40cm

bin diesmal erst sehr spät los,fisch hat durchgängig gebissen auch noch bis 5.00 uhr morgens.bis auf die beiden kleinen ,leider kein vernünftiger dorsch dabei gewesen


----------



## atzencore

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Eh, was heißt hier ort wie immer? Verrat uns deine geheimstelle, DORSCHWILLI!!!


----------



## Kanaltester

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 03.03.2012
Angelzeit: 18:00 - 22:00 UHR
Ort: Heidkate
Wind: 7 bft, 
Wurfweite: 50-100 m
Wetter: trocken mit -1 grad
Wer: ich mit nem Kumpel
Köder:Wattwurm
Fänge: 3 Schollen, 15, 20 und 30 und eine Aalmutter 15cm ..Nur die 30ger mitgenommen

Wir kamen in Heidkate an. Das erste Schild war: Achtung Lebensgefahr durch Sprenungen an der Küste.. Der Strand, das Wasser und die Buhnen dürfen von 8-18:00 Uhr nicht betreten werden.


----------



## mirko.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



> Eh, was heißt hier ort wie immer? Verrat uns deine geheimstelle, DORSCHWILLI!!!



jup sag mal bitte @ dorschwilli


----------



## atzencore

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hab den Hinweis bekommen weiter oben zu lesen... In brook geht er immer an die Brandung..


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

5.3.2011

Egernsund/ALS/DK..............17:00-23:00

Köder hatten wir Watties und Ringler

Zusammen 9 Dorsche(5 maßige) und eine Platte

Wollten eigentlich in Sonderborg unser Glück versuchen, aber da wo es Sinn gemachthätte stand entweder der steife Ost drauf, war Fischen nicht erlaubt und/oder Netze im Wasser.

In Egernsund fischten fir vor der Brücke und fanden dort Wassertiefen von 10-12m vor(erklärt mglw. die Dorsche)



















gruß degl


----------



## F1SCHER

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

war offtopic von mir, fettes sorry


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Nabend,

Jungs , eine Bitte...
Last diesen Thread bitte nur für Fangmeldungen frei.
Diskussionen und Hintergrundgeschichten sind 100%ig interessant ,würden aber früher oder später zu einer hohen Unübersichtlichkeit führen.
Um trotzdem über diese wichtigen Nebensächlichkeiten "labern" zu können gibts DAS hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170147

In diesem Sinne....... Danke...


----------



## browning44

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 10.03.2012
Angelzeit: 15:30 - 21:00 UHR
Ort: Keagnes/DK
Wind: 4-5 aus West
Wurfweite: 50-100 m
Wetter: ab und zu leichter Regen, 4 Grad
Wer: ich
Köder:Wattwurm
Fänge: 2 Dorsch (33-und 35cm), 1 Platte (28cm), 2 Aalmutter

Alle bissen kammen erst in der Dunkelheit!!!!


----------



## bukare

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:10.-11.03.
Ort: Meschendorf, am Zeltplatz 
Wetter: bedeckt 5-8°
Wind: westliche Richtungen, um 3-4 Windstärken
Angelzeit: 18h-22h
Köder: Wattis 
Vorfach:Wishbone NL und Holsten
Wurfweiten: max 80m wegen Seitenwind
Fang: zu zweit Auf der Sandbank Platten bis 20cm und am Kraut eine Aalmutti nach der anderen. Brandung war gut, Wasser ist aber noch zu kalt.


----------



## Krake13

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:10.03.
Ort: Rerik Steilküste
Wetter: bedeckt 5-8°
Wind: westliche Richtungen, um 3-4 Windstärken
Angelzeit: 18h-24h
Köder: Wattis 
Vorfach:Wishbone 
Wurfweiten: max 80m wegen Seitenwind
Fang: 5 Platte 2 über Maß


----------



## Oblivision

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin leider gerade erst hier im forum aufgeschlagen u. kenne mich mit dem Brandungsangeln auch nicht aus.

Ich kann auch nicht sagen, ob ich hier nun die Richtigen anspreche, aber wir fliegen am 11. April nach Alghero auf Sardinien und ich würde gern meine Rute 2,70m, 55g Wurfgewicht u. wahrscheinlich einige Kunstköder mitnehmen.

So wie es auf Googlemaps aussieht kann ich vom Strand und ein paar Felsen angeln. Kennt sich damit hier jemand aus um mir ein paar Tips zu geben?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin moin und herzlich willkommen

Mit deiner Anfrage biste hier ganz falsch.
Das ist hier ein reiner Thread für Fangmeldungen. Deine Frage wird hier untergehen und den Thread auch unübersichtlich machen.
Am besten du erstellst zu deiner Anfrage ein eigenes Thema.Da kann dir am besten geholfen werden..


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Am besten in...Angeln in Europa !!:m


----------



## GeraldL

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo norbi, sehe ich genau so.

Petri Heil 2012 alles zu seiner Zeit

Gruß Gerald


----------



## twosix

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:17.03
Ort: Kägsdorf
Wetter: klar, 5 Grad
Wind: westliche Richtungen, Windstärke 1-2
Angelzeit: 19-24 Uhr
Köder: Wattis 
Vorfach: Standard, Nachläufer 
Wurfweiten: ca. 100-120m
Fang: Kollege fing 2 Aalmuttern und ich hatte 3 Platten(21,27,32cm), zwei gingen mit nach Hause


----------



## eastsurf

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin,

war am Freitag von 20 - 4 Uhr in Klausdorf. Wollte es mal wieder bei ruhigem ablandigem Wind probieren. Ergebniss war gar nicht so schlecht. 4 Dorsche(40 - 44cm) und zwei Platten 35cm und 37cm zum mitnehmen. Es haben die ganze Zeit durch die Dorsche gebissen aber leider sehr viele um 35cm rum. Platten ausser die zwei schönen gar nichts.

Gruß

Björn


----------



## Andi Elbe

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin! #h

Datum: 21.03. und 22.03.
Ort: Weißenhäuser Strand 
Wetter: sonnig teilweise leicht bewölkt 5-8°
Wind: westliche Richtungen, um 3 Windstärken
Angelzeit: 14h-20h / 17h-23h
Köder: Wattis 
Vorfach: Ein- und Zweihakensysteme
Wurfweiten: ca. 80m 
Fänge: 9 Platte bis 37 cm / 20 Platte bis 39 cm und ein Dorsch 55 cm

Für die ersten beiden  Brandungssitzungen 2012 recht zufriedenstellend #6

Petri Heil #h


----------



## Hunter79

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:23.03.2012
Ort: Damp
Wetter: klar 
Wind: westliche Richtungen, Badewanne
Angelzeit: 18h-01.00h
Köder: Wattis 
Vorfach:Nachläufer
Wurfweiten: min 80m um zu fangen,dichter ging nix
Fang: zu zweit 8 Platten,alle maßig, die Größte hatte ca. 40cm.
Ein Dorsch war dabei mit 35cm schwimmt selbstverstänlich wieder.

Hat Spass gemacht auch ohne Wind.

schöne Grüße Björn


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:24.03.2012
Ort: Behrendsdorf
Wetter: klar 
Wind: erst absoluter ententeich, dann leicht aufrischend
Angelzeit: 19h-24h
Köder: Wattis 
Vorfach: Nachläufer
Wurfweiten:80-130m
Fang: 5 butts (25,26,26,27,27) 3 dorsche (35,38,40) und eine aalmutti
Habe bis auf den untermaßigen dorsch und die aalmuttter alles mitnehmen müssen da alle den haken bis zum a.... geschluckt hatten


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 23.03.2012
Ort: Behrensdorf
Wetter: Sonne klar
Wind: Windstil nach 3 Stunden leicht auf frischend
Angelzeit:16.00 - 24.00 uhr
Köder: Ringler Wattis Coktell 
Vorfach: eigenbau spitzieal 
Wurfweiten: mit einer auf halber distanz 2 Sandbank und der anderren volle grannade

Fang: 35,32,45,47 butt und tausend kleine dorsche ale so um die 36-35 dürfen natürlich wieder schwimmen butt aber nicht hii


----------



## Mieziwau

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 25.3 
Ort: DK, Als
Wetter: von Handschuh bis Sonnenbrand
Wind: fast Ententeich
Angelzeit: 6-14 Uhr
Köder: Wattis selbst gegraben
Fänge: 10 Platten
Größe: 2 untermaßige die wieder schwimmen, 8 maßige
davon 3 Ü 40, größte 49
Fazit: einfach geil
Gruß Mieziwau


----------



## Hänger 67

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum  :14.04.2012
Ort       :Sahrendorf
Wetter  :Erst bedeckt mit etwas Regen,dann kamen auch mal die Sterne raus.
Wind     :schwach
Angelzeit:19-0,30 Uhr
Köder    :Wattis
Würfe   : von 20m-alles was wir konnten.
Wer      :Kumpel & Ich, jeder 2 Ruten
Fänge   :6 Dorsche von 39 cm-45 cm,2Platten von 28,31cm.
             ca.5 untermaßig Dorsche und eine Aalmutter schwimmen wieder.


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

16.4.2011

Schönhagen

zu Zweit 11 Dorsche 38-42cm und 2 schöne Platten

Saukalt und ablandiger Wind, doch die Dorsche bissen.....wenn auch gaaaanz vorsichtig#6

gruß degl


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 18.04.2011
Ort: Hohwacht
Wetter:  Ein wenig frisch, aber klar und ohne Niederschlag
Wind: Ca. 3-4 aus SO
Angelzeit: 19:00 - 22:00
Köder: 50 Wattis
Vorfach: Normales 2 Haken System
Wurfweiten:  nix dolles, 80 Meter vllt.
Fang:  10 Platten, dabei auch schöne Klischen. Die Klischen hatten allesamt noch Laich im Körper - leider. 
Sonstiges: Ein wenig mit dem Iphone rumgespielt und eine kleine Lebensmittelvergiftung überstanden... *


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Mittwoch: 25.04.2012

Fehmarn/Staberdorf

Wind aus Südwest...später Südost

Zu Zweit 6 Dorsche...40-45cm und 2 Platten

Leider nervten die div. Aalmuttern





gruß degl


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 25.04.2011
Ort: Hohwachter Bucht
Wetter:  Tolles Wetter, kaum Wind aber noch ein bisschen kalt. Die ersten warmen Tage lassen noch auf sich warten...
Wind: Ca. 1 aus O
Angelzeit: 17:00 - 23:00
Köder: 50 Wattis
Vorfach: 2-Haken-Weitwurfsystem
Wurfweiten:  ca. 100 Meter
Fang:  9 Platten und 2 Dorsche, dabei nur eine kleine Klische. 
Sonstiges: Lustigerweise biss es kurz vor der Dämmerung besser als während der Dämmerungsphase oder in der Nacht  *


----------



## svenigehtangeln

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

23.04.12 17h-02h

Strand Campingplatz Meschendorf bei Rerik
3 Angler, beschämende 9 Flundern|gr:


----------



## eric02

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

27.04 2012.barendorf von 18.30-23.30.zu zweit eine platte.köder wattwurm.nebenbei bemerkt.man konnte nicht mal richtig auswerfen gehen weil der sch... seine netze so dicht ausgelegt hatte.und dichter als erlaubt genau da wo wir unsere angeln hatten.den würd ich mal persönlich treffen wollen. der wi.....:r


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 27.04.2011
Ort: Hohwacht (Lippe)
Wetter: Tolles Wetter, kein Regen etc.
Wind: ca.1 aus O
Angelzeit: ca. 17:00 - 01:30
Köder: 50 Wattis
Vorfach: 1 Haken Weitwurfsystem
Wurfweiten:  ca. 100 Meter
Fang: 16 Platten von 25-39cm
Sonstiges: Hat echt Spaß gemacht mal wieder bei so schönem Wetter zu angeln. :m*


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 28.04.2011
Ort: Hohwacht (Lippe)
Wetter: Es war etwas kalt.
Wind: ca. 3-4 NO
Angelzeit: ca. 17:00 - 02:00
Köder: 50 Wattis
Vorfach: 1 Haken Weitwurfsystem
Wurfweiten:  ca. 80 Meter
Fang: 7 Platten von 25-36cm, und 1 Dorsch 45cm
Sonstiges: Es war Kraut unterwegs etwas nervig, hat aber gegen Abend etwas nach gelassen. *


----------



## browning44

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 29.04.12 
Ort: Kronsgaard
Wer: Ich
Wetter: leicht Bewölkt, ca. 8C°
Wind: Nord-Ost 4 (Super Brandung!!!!)
Angelzeit: 18:00-21:15 Uhr
Köder: Wattis selbst gegraben
Fänge: 2 Platten 
Größe: maßig
Fazit: Da einfach zu viel Kraut im Wasser war musste ich mal wieder früher Einpacken als geplant:c.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 30.04.2011
Ort: Hohwachter Bucht
Wetter:  Tolles Wetter, windstill
Wind: achja, da fehlte ja was
Angelzeit: 17:00 - 23:00
Köder: selbstgebuddelte Nordsee-Wattis
Vorfach: 2-Haken-Weitwurfsystem
Wurfweiten:  ca. 100 Meter
Fang:  7 Platten und 2 Dorsche, dabei auch richtig schöne "Teller" :m 
Sonstiges: Das erste mal seit ca. 2 Jahren wieder einen Abriss gehabt  - aber auch nur beim Wurf durch eine kleine Schleife in der Geflochtenen  *


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 02.05.2011
Ort: Hohenfelde
Wetter: Leichter kühler Wind, bei schönem Sonnenschein.
Wind: ca. 1 N
Angelzeit: ca. 18:30 - 23:00
Köder: 40 Wattis 
Vorfach: 1 Haken Weitwurfsystem
Wurfweiten:  ca. 50-60 Meter
Fang: 3 Platten 26,28 und 37cm
Sonstiges: Habe die 3 Platten nur auf der Rute gefangen die nicht so weit draußen war.*


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Moin
war am 30.4.Auf fehmarn Marinleuchte
Strecke zwischen Mole und Mauer
Nachdem ein Kutter sein Netz komplett vor die Bucht gespannt hatte
ging garnichts mehr,in wurfweite ca 120m.
Fang 2 Dorsche 45u48cm


----------



## carpfreak1990

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 6.5.2012
*Wer:* Ich
*Ort*: Hvide Sande (DK)
*Wetter*: Sonne, leichte Wolken 
*Wind*: 3-4 später abnehmend
*Angelzeit*: 17:30 - 21:30 Uhr Fische gab es aber nur in der ersten Stunde und nur auf Watties
*Köder*: Wattis und Ringler 
*Vorfach*:Einhakensystem mit 170g Kralle 
*Wurfweiten*: eine auf der Erste Sandbank und eine voll Raus bisse kammen aber auch nur auf der Ersten Sandbank
*Fang*: 7 Platten von 24-37cm zum mit nehmen und 2 platten ca.20cm die wieder schwimmen durften.


----------



## carpfreak1990

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 8.5.2012
*Wer:* Ich
*Ort*: Hvide Sande (DK) Frymarken
*Wetter*: Regen bedeckt
*Wind*: 5-6 Süd West
*Angelzeit*: 17:00 - 20:00 Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis und Ringler Reste verangeln
*Vorfach*:Wishbone & Einhakensystem mit 190g Kralle 
*Wurfweiten*: eine auf der Erste Sandbank und eine voll Raus bisse kammen aber auch nur auf der Ersten Sandbank
*Fang*: 2 Platten von 26 & 27cm zum mit nehmen und 4 platten ca.20cm die wieder schwimmen durften.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 03.05.2011
Ort: Hohwachter Bucht
Wetter:  Tolles Wetter, windstill
Wind: achja, da fehlte ja was
Angelzeit: 17:00 - 19:00
Köder: 25 selbstgebuddelte Wattis
Vorfach: 2-Haken-Weitwurfsystem
Wurfweiten:  ca. 100 Meter
Fang:  3 Platten 
Sonstiges: Leider nur wenig Zeit |uhoh:  *


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 07.05.2011
Ort: nähe Hohwacht
Wetter:  sehr gemischt, auch Regen war dabei
Wind: ca. 2-3 Bft. aus O-SO
Angelzeit: 19:00 - 22:30
Köder: selbstgebuddelte Wattis
Vorfach: 2-Haken-Weitwurfsystem
Wurfweiten:  ca. 70-100 Meter
Fang:  11 Platten und 1 Dorsch, diesmal nur Flundern 
Sonstiges: Kleiner Test mit Tunke-Weitwurfkorb, 6:5 bei den Platten, also Tunke besser und 0:1 bei Dorsch, also wenig aussagekräftig  Achja, und das Ärgernis des Abends war eine schöne Meerforelle, die noch im Hellen gebissen hat und die ich dann leider beim rausziehen auf den Strand verloren habe - aber zumindest habe ich sie gesehen...#q#q#q#q *


----------



## carpfreak1990

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 9.5.2012
*Wer:* Ich
*Ort*: Hvide Sande (DK) Frymarken
*Wetter*: Nebel
*Wind*: 2-3 Süd West 
*Angelzeit*: 14:30 - 17:30 Uhr wollte das Hochwasser mal mit nehmen.
*Köder*: 50 Wattis
*Vorfach*: Einhakensystem mit 150-170g 
*Wurfweiten*: eine auf der Erste Sandbank und eine voll Raus 
*Fang*: 2 Platten 27 & 37cm zum mit nehmen und 8-9 platten, die wieder schwimmen durften.


----------



## carpfreak1990

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 10.5.2012
*Wer:* Ich
*Ort*: Hvide Sande (DK) etwas südlich
*Wetter*: Sturm
*Wind*: 6-7 Süd West 
*Angelzeit*: 17:30 - 21:00 Uhr 
*Köder*: 50 Wattis
*Vorfach*: Einhakensystem mit 190g Kralle konnte man noch gerade so am platz halten
*Wurfweiten*: eine auf der Erste Sandbank 30m
*Fang*: 3 Platten 29, 34, 37cm zum mit nehmen


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 12.05.2011
Ort: Fehmarn (Klausdorf)
Wetter: Schöner Wind mit ein paar kleinen regen schauern. 
Wind: ca. 5 W
Angelzeit: ca. 18:00 - 05:00
Köder: 80 Wattis 
Vorfach: 1 Haken Weitwurfsystem
Wurfweiten:  ca. 100-130 Meter
Fang: 7 Dorsche 38-43 und, 2 Platten 26 und ca.30 cm
Sonstiges: Die 30cm Platte musste leider, naja seht selber!!!

*


----------



## browning44

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 18.5.2012
*Wer:* Ich
*Ort*: Kronsgaard
*Wetter*: leicht bedeckt
*Wind*: 3-4 Ost 
*Angelzeit*: 18:30 - 23:30 Uhr 
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach*: Liftsystem und Holstein
*Wurfweiten*: 60-90m (Wind von vorne)
*Fang*: 13 Platten davon 6 zum mit nehmen|supergri

Ein Urlauber frage mich ob die Butts alle Krank seien, weil sie alle auf einer Seite hell und auf einer Seite dunkel waren


Gruß browning44#h


----------



## Kate

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 18.05.2012
*Wer:* ich
*Ort:* Kleinwaabs
*Wetter:* bedeckt bis sonnig
*Wind:* 3-4 aus Ost
*Angelzeit:* 19.00-02.00
*Köder:* Wattwurm
*Vorfach:* 2-Haken-System
*Wurfweite:* so weit ich konnte
*Fang:* 2 maßige Dorsche (41,43), ca. 6 untermaßige Dorsche und eine Aalmutter die wieder schwimmen
*Sonstiges:* Unmengen von Kraut


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 14.05.2011
Ort: Djursland
Wetter:  sehr schön und nur ganz wenig Nieselregen
Wind: ca. 4-6 Bft. auflandig
Angelzeit: 13:30 - 19:00
Köder: 500 Gramm hochwertigste, dicke, fette Ringler
Vorfach: 3 Haken JoJo und 3 Haken normal
Wurfweiten:  ca. 20-50 Meter
Fang:  Ich 56 Platten, davon die meisten Flundern, wenige Klieschen und 1 Scholle, die anderen ähnlich viel Fisch 
Sonstiges: Neue Stelle, nette neue Menschen kennengelernt, tolle Ergebnisse, vielen Dank an Klaus  :m:m:m Die Fische bissen meist als Doublette oder Triplette, ein Reinholen ohne Fisch gab es nur zweimal :m *


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 15.05.2011
Ort: Djursland
Wetter:  sehr schön, Sonne pur
Wind: ca. 1-2 Bft. ablandig, daher leider auch nicht mehr die schöne Seitenströmung nach links von gestern. Auch ohne Kralle hielt alles, das war nicht so toll...
Angelzeit: 13:00 - 17:00
Köder: 500 Gramm hochwertigste, dicke, fette Ringler
Vorfach: 3 Haken JoJo und 3 Haken normal
Wurfweiten:  ca. 20-50 Meter
Fang:  Ich 12 Platten, davon die meisten Flundern, wenige Klischen. Die Klischen, wie gestern, noch mit Laich. 
Sonstiges: Netter Abschluss eines Kurzausflugs :m:m Danke nochmal an Klaus, Achim, Stefan und Reiner |wavey:|wavey:|wavey: *


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 27.05.2012
*Wer:* Ich
*Ort*: fehmarn (sund)
*Wetter*: Sonne heiß 
*Wind*: stil Ententeich
*Angelzeit*: 17:30 - 3.00 uhr
*Köder*: 75 Wattis
*Vorfach*: EIGENBAU 1 Harken ap und zu auch ma zwei Harken
*Wurfweiten: 100-120m*
*Fang*: 1 Platte 47cm und einen Dorsch von 41cm

Im Sund is echt ne menge Kraut.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 29.05.2012
Ort: Djursland
Wetter:  sehr schön, Sonne pur
Wind: ca. 4 Bft. aus West
Angelzeit: 13:30-21:00
Köder:  200 Gramm kleine, halbtote Ringler und ca. 50 selbstgebuddelte, viel zu große Wattis :m
Vorfach: 3 Haken JoJo
Wurfweiten:  ca. 20-50 Meter
Fang:  1 Meerforelle, 40 schöne, fette Flundern, 1 Kliesche 
Sonstiges: Die weiblichen Tiere sind vom Laichen zurück. Die Mefo als Highlight war natürlich ein Knaller #6#6#6 *


----------



## sheppi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 9.6.12*
*Ort: Schönberg (Kalifornien) 
Wetter: Regen, Gewitter*
*Wind: Süd,West (Rückenwind)
Angelzeit: 20:00-01:00*
*Köder: 100 Gramm Ringler und 50 Wattis*
*Vorfach: 1 Haken Nachläufer
Wurfweiten: ca. 70-100 Meter
Fang:  Aal von 60 cm,  Untermaßige Dorsche und Flundern*
*Sonstiges: *


----------



## rappalamefo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Sonntag mit 2 Kollegen in Holm/DK von 13:00 bis 17:00 bei strammen Südwest und Nieselregen 20 Platte und 2 Mefo`s alles auf Brandungsrutte und Wattwurm#h


----------



## Plolo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin
an der Flensburger Innenförde: eine riesige Krabbe und Massen an Seesternen
alle auf Ringler :q


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: **9.7 und 11.7*
*Ort: Presen
Wetter: Brrrrrr*
*Wind: Süd,West (Rückenwind)
Angelzeit: 19:00-24:00*
*Köder: 100 Gramm Ringler und 75 Wattis*
*Vorfach: 2 Haken Lift**
Wurfweiten: Alles was geht
Fang: Beide Tage 2-3 Dorsche , Vereizelt Platten (27-30cm)*
*Sonstiges: Ab 23:00 vermutlich Wittlingsbisse, Spinnfischer die auch anzutreffen waren haben wesentlich mehr Dosch gefangen. Leider hatte ich keine Zeit mir Tobis zu fangen. *


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Freittag, den 20.07.2012
*Ort*: Hohenfelde
*Wetter*: bedeckt 14°
*Wind*: West um 4
*Angelzeit*: 19h-01:30h
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Vorfach*:Cascade- Ein-Haken-Nachläufer
*Wurfweiten*: um die 120m 
*Fang*:3 Dorsche und 3 Platte
Bemerkung:
Herbstabend im Sommer mit grandioser Abendstimmung:






Der grösste der Dorsche hatte 48cm:





Und das im eigentlichem Hochsommer...........#6

gruß degl


----------



## zanderpapst1965

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 30.08.12
Ort: Westermarkelsdorf
Wetter: i.O., bewölkt, kurze Schauer
Wind: schwach aus West (auflandig), abnehmend
Angelzeit: 17:00 - ca. 02:00
Köder: 100 Gramm Ringler und 100 Wattis
Vorfach: 2 Haken Lift
Wurfweiten: Alles was geht
Fang: 2 kleine Dorsche (um die 30 cm)
Sonstiges: Ab 22:00 kurz Aktivität, Bisse, danach "tote Hose.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 07.09.2012
Angelzeit: 20.00 - 02.00 UHR
Ort: baltic sea, wie immer
Wind: seitenwind,starke brandung
Wurfweite: - 80 m
Wetter: trocken,bedeckt und 15°
Wer: ich 
Köder:wattwurm
Fänge:3 leos 48,43,41 und 3 scheiben 27,28,29 .....4 nemos und eine minischeibe


schwierige bedingungen: durch die starke brandung war sehr viel kraut unterwegs


----------



## Seni0re

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Sonntag, 09.09.2012
*Ort*: Noer/Eckernförde
*Wetter*: Sonnig 14-17°
*Wind*: SW 2-3
*Angelzeit*: 6.00h-09.30h
*Köder*: Blinker 18-26g (Kupfer/schwarz)

*Wurfweiten*: Alles was ging.
*Fang*:1 Dorsch (45cm)  und 1 Hornhecht (50cm).


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

12.09.2012

Hohenfelderstrand

Zu dritt .....7 Dorsche von 38-51cm und div. kleine Dorsche releast

Wasser mit 18° noch sehr warm und fehlende Brandung

Aber schön wars doch:m






gruß degl


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 21.09.2012
Angelzeit: 20.00 - 01.30 UHR
Ort: baltic sea, wie immer
Wind: fast nicht vorhanden,kaum brandung
Wurfweite: - 120 m
Wetter: trocken, und 10-13°
Wer: ich 
Köder:wattwurm
Fänge: 1 dorsch 53cm ,2 nemos und ein 25er butt


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 21.09.2012
Angelzeit: 19.00 - 01.00 UHR
Ort : zwischen H-Damm - B-Ende
Wind: Nix mit Wind - nur ein laues Lüftchen von achtern
Wetter: trocken, bewölkt
Wer: Ich & Sohn 
Köder:Wattwurm
Wurfweite : locker aus dem Handgelenk - keine 100m
Fänge:Ich: 6 x Dorsch ü 50cm ,einges an Nemos und ein 5-Markstück mit Flossen, Sohn:4x ü50 , sowie etliches an "Kleinvieh"

Fazit: Fürs 1x dieses Jahr - noch dazu unter nicht gerade optimalen Bedingungen --> ich bin zufrieden


----------



## djoerni

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 21.09.2012
Angelzeit: 19.00 - 01.00 UHR
Ort : Als DK
Wind: alles dabei. Fast Windstill bis Starke Böen
Wetter: Regenschauer, zwischenzeitlich Trocken
Wer: Ich & Kumpel
Köder:Wattwurm
Wurfweite : von 30-80 Meter
Fänge:Ich: 17 Platten zum Mitnehmen, diverse kleine Platten und Dorsche zurück. Kumpel 3 Platten zum Mitnehmen und etliche Untermaßige zurück.


----------



## Nappo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 20.09.2012  16:00-23:00 Uhr
Wo:    Fehmarn-Flügger Strand
Wind:  Stamm aus Süd-West
Köder: Wattwurm
Wurfweiten: 30-120m
Montage: 2 Haken-Lift
Wetter:  bedeckt
Fänge : 2 Dorsche 42 u. 45 cm.
           1 Seeskorpion 25 cm
           1 untermaßigen Dorsch

Am 21.09.  "NULL BISSE"
Am 22.09.  "Heftige Brandung-Nur Kraut-Fischen nicht möglich"


----------



## N00blikE05

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Verflucht nochmal. Kann mir einer nach einem 3/4 Jahr sagen was Nemos sind?#q


Gruß Valentin


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

kleine Dorsche


----------



## Störfall62

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin! Falls jemand von Euch am We 28.-30.09. in der Gegend Eckernförde auf Fische versuchen sollte...ich will nächste Wo. Do. wohl hin und wüsste gern, ob schon was geht!?!?!?!?#:
oder wenn ja, wo woanders |kopfkrat Daaaanke:vik:


----------



## nobbi1962

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Fangberichte aus der Brandung!!!*


----------



## doc040

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin,moin nun war ich nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder los, 

Mitfahrer :  Frau + Kind
Ort  : Ostsee
Wind : Südwest
Vorfach : 2 Haken Cascade, 1 Haken Mitte
Wurfweite: Weit
Fang : viele Nemos,2 Butt über 30cm, 2 Dorsche 43cm
Rückfahrt : fast 4 Wildschweine080.jpg


----------



## MaxMann

Wann: 29.09.2012 17:30-23:00 Uhr
Wo: Dazendorf
Wer: Ich + Kumpel
Wind: Stamm aus SSW
Köder: Wattwurm
Wurfweiten: 50-100m
Montage: 2 Haken
Wetter: bedeckt mit Regenschauer und Vollmond
Fänge : 4 Dorsche 40-45 cm, 1 Platte 38 cm

3 untermaßigen Dorsch und 4 untermaßige Platten die wieder Schwimmen.


----------



## Vossibaer100

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo zusammen. Wie sieht es denn in der Brandung so aus? Ich war am 14.9 mal in Dierhagen, das Wetter war echt bes......en Sturm von west, Kraut und das angeln war nur mit einer Rute möglich um mit 200 gramm Kralle. Trotzdem konnte ich 3 schöne dorsche um die 50 cm landen und einen Aal von 65 cm. Meine Kollegen hatten 2 platten und einen Dorsch.


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Und noch einmal die Bitte:
Hier in diesem Thread bitte *NUR* Fangberichte einstellen.


----------



## photostyle73

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 02.10.12
Zeit: 18.30 - 23.30
Wind: zunehmend 4-5 SSW
Brandung: 0,3 m - 0,5 m auf Sandbank brechend, leicht ablaufend
Wasser: klar, ruhig
Wetter: stark bewölkt, leichte Schauer
Lufttemp: 15°C
Ort: Bukspitze
Köder: Wattwurm
Montage: 2-Haken-Montage , 150 gr Kralle
Wurfweite: ca. 170 m (mit Watthose Meter gutgemacht)
Ködertiefe: geschätzt ca. 3m 
Fang: 3 Nemos (30 cm - 35 cm), 2 Dorsche (42cm & 47 cm)


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 02.10.12
Zeit: 19.30 - 00.30 Uhr
Wind: 1-2
Brandung: keine oder nur wenn tt-line kam
Wasser: klar
Wetter:meist  bewölkt, phasenweise auch vollmond,trocken
Lufttemp: 14°C
Ort: lübecker bucht
Womit:Spinnrute
Köder: gladsax 26gr. schwarz
Fang: 8 Leos von 39cm-55cm

um 23°° hab ich dann auch noch gleich abgebadet für dieses jahr


----------



## BountyHunter81

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin,
Petri allen Fängern.
Hier mein Ergebnis vom Dienstag:

Datum: 2.10.2012
Zeit: 17:30 bis 1:30 Uhr
Ort: Börgerende, Höhe Campingplatz
Wetter: Wind um bft 1, Himmel bewölkt
Wasser: Wasser klar, kein Kraut, minimaler Wellengang, ca 14 Grad
Köder: Wattwurm
Montage: 1-Haken
Weite: alle Bisse kurz hinter den Buhnen
Fänge: 5 Dorsche von 38 bis 50 und eine Seequappe mit 30 cm, ein paar wenige Nemos (glaube es waren auch 5)


----------



## photostyle73

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 04.10.12

Zeit: 17.30 - 00.30

Wind: zunehmend 6-7 WSW, später abnehmend 5 leicht rückdrehend

Brandung: 0,6 m - 0,9 m brechend,zeitweise auflaufend

Wasser: trübe,Schaumkämme überall, rauhe See, Kraut 

Wetter: anfangs stark bewölkt & leichte Schauer, später heiter & 3/4 Mond

Lufttemp: 13°C

Ort: Bukspitze

Köder: Wattwurm

Montage: 2-Haken-Montage , 150 gr Kralle ( teilweise durch See nicht haltend ) 

Wurfweite: ca. 40 m 

Fang: 11 Dorsche (44cm - 78 cm ) , KEINE NEMOS


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 05.10.12

Zeit: 17.30 - 00.30

Wind: Anfangs 4-5 , dann später 6-8 - böhig 10-11, gegen 22.20 wieder abnehmend, Die Richtungen um West herum wechselten laufend.... 

Wetter: anfangs stark bewölkt und starker Regen der später aufhörte

Ort: B-Ende

Köder: Wattwurm

Montage: 2-Haken-Montage   ( eine Angel )

Wurfweite: ca. 80 m 

Fang: 12 Dorsche , KEINE NEMOS 

Fazit: Entspanntes angeln sieht anders aus. Das war Kampfangeln pur. Extremer Seitewind , Dreibei umgeworfen . Schnurbogen ohne Ende so das in einem Bunenfeld nur mir einer Angel geangelt werden konnte. Dazu jede Menge Seegras das das Schnur einholen sehr schwer machte und die 200er Kralle spätestens nach 10min löste.  Zum Glück erfolgte die Masse der Bisse unmittelbar nach Auswurf.
 Aber gut - bei einer Angel = 12 Dorsche da kann ich nicht meckern.....Meinen "Bunennachbar" hatte nicht mal einen Biss!!


----------



## browning44

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 06.10.12
Zeit: 17:15-22:00 Uhr
Ort: Keagnes (DK)
Wetter: Wind aus West (3-4), 10 Grad, zeitweise Regen
Brandung: Normal, wenig Kraut
Köder: Wattis
Montage: Lift bzw. Holstein
Wurfweite: 30-100m
Fang: 4 Butt, 1 Scholle (massig kleine Dorsche)
Größe: 27-33cm, 34cm


----------



## eric02

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

sonnabend von 18.00 -23.30uhr in brook.köder wattwurm.drei platte bis 38cm und sieben dorsche bis 55cm.und fünf nemos schwimmen auch wieder.


----------



## bukare

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 07.10.2012
Ort: Meschendorf Campingplatz rechts 
Zeit: 18:30 - 22:00
Beißzeit: 21:45 (wenn man es so nennen möchte!)
Wetter: 12°C Westwind ca.5 teils klar
Brandung: stark mit viel Kraut
Montage: 1Haken Lift
Köder: Wattis
Wurfweite: volle Pulle, ca.70m bei Seitenwind 
Fänge: 1 Dorsch zum mitnehmen

Eigentlich recht gute Bedingungen, aber Strand ist sehr flach und 200gr. Kralle blieb kaum mal länger als 5min liegen. Wattis waren auch sehr klein, 5 Stk. waren nötig um den 0/1 Haken voll zu kriegen.
Heute Abend wird Alles besser!!!


----------



## bukare

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 08.10.2012
Ort: Meschendorf Campingplatz rechts
Zeit: 19:00 - 22:00 Uhr
Wetter: klar 12°C
Wind: ca.4 aus W
Brandung: super ,aber wieder viel Kraut
Montage: 1Haken Lift an 200gr Kralle (2Ruten)
Köder: 50 Wattis 
Wurfweiten: 60-80m 
Beißzeit: 20:00-21:30 Uhr
Fänge: 4 Dorsche 42-52cm

Der Abend war für diesen Strand ok. 
Durchhalten Riemi, nur noch 3Tage. Ich hab Dir noch welche drinnen gelassen.


----------



## F1SCHER

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: Kollege und ich
Datum: 07.10.2012
Ort: nähe Sonderburg
Zeit: 15:30 - 21:00 Uhr
Wetter: Bewölkt
Wind: kein plan,aber windig war es
Brandung: ging so , geht schlechter und besser ^^
Montage: 70-100gramm
Köder: Wattis 
Wurfweiten: nah bis fern ^^ 
Beißzeit: 15:30-21:00 Uhr
Fänge: 1maßiger dorsch und 2 schollen mit 4ruten

viele Minischeiben und paar kleine Dorsche


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: Ich
Datum: 02.10.2012
Ort: Klein Waabs
Zeit: 18:30 - 22:30 Uhr
Wetter: leicht bewölkt
Wind: 3-4, schräg auflandig
Montage: Doppelhaken
Köder: Wattis 
Wurfweiten: 70-120
Beißzeit: 18.30 - 22.30 dann Würmer leer
Fänge: 9 Dorsche zwischen 41-48cm + unendlich viele Nemos

Sonstiges: leider hatte ein Fischer kurz nach dem Aufbauen ein Netz vor meine Nase gestellt.
Nachdem Biss auf Biss folgte, habe ich eine Rute aus dem Wasser genommen und nur mit einer Rute weitergefischt.


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 12.10.12

Zeit: 17.30 - 03.30

Wind: Anfangs 3-4 NO im Laufe der Nacht gedreht auf SW bis W 

Wetter: Bewölkt - Dauerregen

Ort: B-Ende - Campingplatz und dann noch nen Ende nach rechts..

Köder: Wattwurm

Montage: 0815 Montage ohne Klimbim 1 Haken

Wurfweite: ca. 80 m 

Fang: 15 maßige  Dorsche  + viel Kleinvieh ( nicht gezählt) 

Fazit: Durch den Dauerregen bis zur letzten Minute war das kein angnehmes Angeln. Dann bissen auch anfangs nur die Nemos. So ab der "2. Halbzeit" kamen die Größeren. 
Achja , Kontrolle war auch noch vor Ort. Alles korrekt verlaufen.
Mein Dank noch mal an den unbekannten Angler der mir sein Restgewürm schenkte!!


----------



## derporto

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 16.10.2012
Wo: Bukspitze
Wann: 17:00 bis 22:00
Wetter: anfangs 2-3 aus S, bewölkt. Später 5-6 aus W/SW, Regen
Wurfweite: Anfangs mit Reinwaten etwa 70 m. Später 40-50m 
Fänge: 5 maßige Dorsche, größter 51 cm. 2 Nemos

Puh. Länger weg, der sich lohnt. Toprevier. Bisse kamen ab Dunkelheit kontinuierlich bis zum Ende. Harte Bedingungen zwischenzeitlich mit starkwind aus W, Regen und viel Kraut. Einsame Gegend da oben. Morgen wieder! Rosi, ich danke dir auch für den Tipp! 

PS: in der Bucht neben der Bukspitze Richtung KüBo West liegt haufenweise Angeschwemmtes Schweröl. Der ganze Strand ist voll davon. Sauerei!


----------



## Sleepwalker

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



derporto schrieb:


> Datum: 16.10.2012
> Wo: Bukspitze
> Wann: 17:00 bis 22:00
> Wetter: anfangs 2-3 aus S, bewölkt. Später 5-6 aus W/SW, Regen
> Wurfweite: Anfangs mit Reinwaten etwa 70 m. Später 40-50m
> Fänge: 5 maßige Dorsche, größter 51 cm. 2 Nemos
> 
> Puh. Länger weg, der sich lohnt. Toprevier. Bisse kamen ab Dunkelheit kontinuierlich bis zum Ende. Harte Bedingungen zwischenzeitlich mit starkwind aus W, Regen und viel Kraut. Einsame Gegend da oben. Morgen wieder! Rosi, ich danke dir auch für den Tipp!
> 
> PS: in der Bucht neben der Bukspitze Richtung KüBo West liegt haufenweise Angeschwemmtes Schweröl. Der ganze Strand ist voll davon. Sauerei!




Ich weiß das dass hier nicht reingehört muss aber sein!

Hast Du bezüglich des Schweröls die Polizei informiert? 
Wenn nicht dann solltest Du dieses bitte noch nachholen denn wer weiß was da noch so alles rumschwimmt.

Schönen Gruß
Jens


----------



## browning44

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: Kollege und Ich
Datum: 17.10.12
Ort: Sonderborg Hafen
Zeit: 14:00-20:00 Uhr
Wetter: leichter Regen
Wind: 3-4 Südwest
System: Doppelhaken
Köder: Wattis 
Wurfweiten: 15-80
Beißzeit: 14:00 - 19:00 
Fänge: 15 Nemos, 2 Platten (31cm und 36cm)


----------



## derporto

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 17.10.
Wo: Bukspitze 
Wann: 18:00 bis 23:30
Wetter: 3 aus S/SW, bewölkt. Später aufklarend 
Würfweite: anfangs etwa 70 m, später 40-50
Köder: Wattis
Fänge: 1 x 55er Dorsch, 4 Nemos 

Weniger Wind als vorgestern, was sich sofort im beißverhalten bemerkbar machte. Erster Fisch ein praller 55er, danach Wind- als auch beißflaute. Sobald der Wind etwas auffrischte kamen auch wieder Bisse. 4 Nemos kamen noch hinzu. Leider etwas Pech mit Hängern gehabt und 2 vorfächer in den Steinen versenkt. Heute ein letztes mal in die Brandung, morgen Heimfahrt.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 19.10.12
Zeit:  18.45-20.30 mit spinnrute,kein zupfer!! #d
        20.45-02.30 mit wattwurm und 2 ruten
Wind: 0-2
Brandung:  fast keine 
Wasser: klar
Wetter:trocken und sternenklar
Lufttemp: zu beginn 20°C ,am ende immer noch 15°C
Ort: 54°00`12 02´´ N
      11°02´35 55´´ O
Fang: 8 Leos  40,47,49,50,51,52,53 und 57cm sowie 7 nemos

aber wo waren die flachen freunde??? komplette fehlanzeige an diesem abend ;+


http://s7.directupload.net/images/121020/kxgdadoo.jpg


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 19.10.12

Zeit: 18.00 - 03.30

Wind: 0-2 Süd / Null Brandung 

Wetter: klarer Himmel / T-Shirt Wetter

Ort: B-Ende - Campingplatz und dann noch nen Ende nach rechts..

Köder: Wattwurm

Montage: 0815 Montage ohne Klimbim 2 Haken

Wurfweite: ca. 130 m ( 50m reingelaufen)

Fang: 9 maßige Dorsche + viel -viel - viel Kleinvieh ( nicht gezählt) 

Fazit: Geiles Angelwetter , zumindest für den Angler. Extrem viel Untermaßige , die besseren Fische bissen erst nach 0.00 Uhr. Jeweiter man geworfen hat dessto besser die Bisse bzw. desto größer die Fische.


----------



## derporto

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 18.10.
Zeit: 18:30 bis 22:30 
Wo: Bukspitze
Wetter: Praktisch 0 Wind, 19 Grad
Köder: Wattis
Wurfweite: 100 m mit Reinwaten, 2. Rute auf ca. 40 m
Fänge: 3 Nemos

Zum Abschluss nochmal einen lauen Sommerabend am Strand verbracht. Fehlten nur der Eimer Sangria und der Strohhut.

Selten einen solch warmen Tag Mitte Oktober erlebt. Prinzipiell habe ich bei diesem Wetter auch nicht mit großen Fängen gerechnet. Sollte sich dann bestätigen. 3 Nemos kamen hoch, in der Zeit zwischen 20:00 und 21:00 Uhr. Davor und danach war Flaute. Schöner Sonnenuntergang, zähes Fischen.

Insgesamt aber ein schöner Urlaub, der diesmal erstmalig zu 100 % im Zeichen der Angelei stand.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 19.10.
Zeit: 19:00 bis 01:00 
Wo: Börgerende, östlich der Buhnenfelder
Wetter: schön warm
Köder: Wattis
Wurfweite: 50 - 80 Meter
Fänge: 10 Dorsche (4 maßig), 1 Seeskorpion und 1 Erdkröte (schaute in die Fischtüte)

War ok und schön entspannend, anstrengende Anfahrt mit dem Fahrrad. Fänge für die Bedingungen offenbar ok.


----------



## doc040

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin,moin, 
Wann: 19.10.12
Wo:Ostsee,:l
Wetter:  mehrere Badegäste,Sonnenschein,|kopfkrat
Uhrzeit:13.00-19.00
Wurfweite: JWD|bigeyes
Fang: 7 Platte,4Nemos,halben Sonnenbrand:vik:
Mfg doc040


----------



## Brassenkönig

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 25.10.12
Zeit: 17:00-21:30
Wo: Kieler Förde
Wind: mäßig aus NW mit windstillen Phasen
Wetter: Wechselnd bewölkt später mit Aufklaren, arschkalt in der Nacht Temperaturen knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt |krank:
Köder: Wattwurm
Montage: Standard-Weitwurfmontage mit 2 Haken
Weite: 40-80 m
Fänge: 9 Dorsche (3 maßig), 3 Wittlinge und ne schöne Platte
Fazit: Zum ersten Mal an der Stelle gefischt, im Anbetracht der eher ungünstigen Bedingungen (Vollmond, Nordwestwind bzw. totale Flaute sowie der plötzliche Kälteeinbruch) in Ordnung. Bisschen viel Kleinkram unterwegs gewesen, die Größeren waren wahrscheinlich weiter draußen im Tiefen, konnte aber aufgrund eines Schnurabrisses (ersten 20 m meiner Keulenschnur futsch:c) leider nicht mehr richtig durchziehen und kam somit nicht auf Weite. Naja trotzdem alles in Allem netter Angeltrip:vik:


----------



## tomtom1960

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

moin leute , warn gestern mal los.#v.das erste mal an die küste..rosenfelder strand ... und mit viel glück ziemlich früh da gewesen , denn es füllte sich ziemlich schnell !!|gr:... etliche vereine ... aber das kennt man aus der ecke ... also kurz zum angeln..#h... haben mit 4 ruten 25 dorsche und 2 platte gezogen,...allerdings nur 10massige , die platten waren unter . was mich allerdings überrascht hat waren die vorraussagen der anderen angler #d... bei vollmond geht nix !! es war soooo mega hell... der mond brannte.. |kopfkrat..und die fische warn fleissig...und nicht nur auf der sandbank.. in keinen 10 mtr im graben gings ab.. evtl ist da auch noch ne meerforelle drin ..... also , nicht alle hin.!! ich will auch noch was fangen ! |gutenach


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

wo: kägsdorf
wann: 18:00-22:00
wetter: leichter wind, anfangs kamen 1-2 regenschauer durch aber zum ende wars trocken, vollmond, teils bewölkt teils klar
wasser: kleine wellen aus nw
gerät: 2 brandungsruten mit 2-haken-weitwurfmontage, eine spinrute 
köder: watti , diverse blinker
fang: ... mal wieder nichts :c obwohl die teilweise so reingehauen haben das der haken hätte sitzen müssen |kopfkrat das hat an der rutenspitze teilweise heftig geknallt aber am ende nichts dran #q:c 


sonstiges: zahlreiche andere angler am strand aber wie es da mit fängen aussah hab ich nicht mitbekommen #c


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 30.10.12
Zeit: 18.00 - 22.30 Uhr
Wind: 1-2
Brandung: schwach
Wasser: klar,leichte welle
Wetter: erst bewölkt, später dann vollmond,trocken
Lufttemp: 5°C
Ort: lübecker bucht
Womit: nur Spinnrute
Köder: gladsax 26gr.  schwarz/silber
Fang: 7 Leos von 39cm-57cm

die ersten 2 stunden lief absolut gar nichts,dann kam mein freund hervor
zündete sein licht an,und ab da kam biss auf biss.
13 mal war die rute krumm 2 aussteiger, der rest waren nemos


----------



## Schmale

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 31.10.12
Wo: Wulfen, Fehmarn
Zeit: 16:00-21:00uhr
Wind: 5-6 auf die Nase
Wetter: schön windig und nachher Regen
Köder: wattis
Fang: mit 6 Anglern nur 3 Nemos und eine Babyscholle, die wieder schwimmen durften.

Fazit: wir hatten uns eig. mehr erhofft, jedoch fingen wir Unmengen von Kraut an Land gezogen und als dann der Regen nicht aufhören wollte, haben wir um 21 Uhr kapituliert . 

MfG


----------



## Schmale

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 1.11.
Wo: Bucht der krummen Stöcker
Zeit: 16-23uhr
Wind: 3-4
Wetter: trocken 
Köder: wattis
Fang: 2 maßige Schollen, 3 mäßige Dorsche und 27 Nemos mit 6 mann


----------



## derporto

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Kleiner Bericht vom Brandungscup, ausgerichtet von Schote.

Datum: 03.11.12
Zeit: 16-21:00
Wo: KüBo Mutter-Kind-Strand
Wind: 2-3 aus S
Wetter: Bewölkt, zwischenzeitlich Nieselregen, später etwas aufklarend mit Mond
Köder: Wattwurm
Weite: 40-60 m
Fänge: 5 Nemos

Kleiner Bericht: Bei 74 Anglern sind gesamt 98 maßige Fische hochgekommen. Größter Dorsch 59 cm, größte Platte 46 cm. 9 maßige Dorsche waren hoch, jedoch ca. die Hälfte der Angler sind Schneider geblieben. Sektoren waren KüBo Mutter-Kind-Strand, KüBo Stadtstrand, Wittenbeck, und Heiligendamm. Beste Ergebnisse in Witenbeck. KüBo Mutter-Kind-Strand am bescheidensten (9 Fische). Insgesamt leider sehr zähes Fischen. Kaum Wind und dann auch noch aus S. Zwischenzeitlich 2 x 20 minütige Phasen mit ein wenig Welle, in denen sofort Bisse kamen. Ich muss allerdings sagen, der Durchschnitt der gefangenen Dorsche lag bei 20 cm. Insgesamt aber wirklich eine schöne Veranstaltung gewesen mit viel "Brandungsprominenz" und anschließendem netten Essen und Umtrunk in Wittenbeck. Dank hier auch nochmal an Schote und sein Team. Viele nette Leute kennengelernt.

Freitag, den 02.11.12 war ich auf der Bukspitze. Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: 2 Dorsche 44 und 46 cm, 4 Nemos. Angelzeit 19-23 Uhr. Leider auch dort kaum Welle. Steckt man nicht drin. Ich warte weiterhin auf meinen ersten Brandungsangeltag bei ordentlich Wind und Welle. Ist mir bisher nicht vergönnt gewesen. Muss herrlich sein, wenn ich bedenke, wie spontan die Bisse kommen, sobald ein Wenig Wind und Welle aufkommt, und wie schnell der Spuk wieder vorbei ist, sobald der Ententeich zurückkehrt.

Petri


----------



## derporto

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 04.11.12
Zeit: 17:00 - 23:00
Wo: Bukspitze
Wind: 2-3 aus S
Wetter: Bewölkt, kurzzeitig aufklarend 
Köder: Wattwurm
Weite: 40-70 m
Fänge: 3 Dorsche 41 , 44, 46 cm, 7 Nemos

Fazit: Zum Abschluss nochmal ein ordentlicher Angeltag. Obwohl das Wetter mal wieder suboptimal war, waren die Fänge i.O. 
Leider muss ich gerade jetzt, wo wir endlich mal 5-7 aus W bekommen wieder in die Heimat. Nun gut, im Dezember vielleicht nochmal, bevor es zu kalt wird.

Hier nochmal ein Paar Impressionen von den letzten Tagen:


----------



## Brassenkönig

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 09.11.12
Zeit: 18-22:30
Wo: Kieler Förde
Wind: 2-3 aus SW/S
Wetter: mäßig bewölkt
Köder: Wattwurm
Weite: anfangs 60-70 m, später alles was ging 
Fänge: 4 Dorsche (38 cm, 45 cm, 58 cm:k und einen Nemo) und 3 wittlinge

Fazit: Trotz des nur leichten Windes ganz geiles Fischen, hätte mehr Wattis mitnehmen sollen, wäre bestimmt noch was hochgekommen. Leider ist mir nach einem hammerharten Biss ein richtig guter Fisch im Drill ausgestiegen, vom Gewicht her würde ich rein intuitiv sagen sogar noch einen Ticken größer als der 58 er. Naja wat solls nächstes mal hol ich ihn mir :m


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 09.11.12

Zeit: 16.30 - 02.00

Wind: 2-3 von achtern (Süd) / Brandung= Ententeich 

Wetter: Bewölkt - trocken

Ort: B-Ende - Campingplatz und dann noch nen Ende nach rechts..

Köder: Wattwurm

Montage: 0815 Montage ohne Klimbim 1 Haken

Wurfweite: ca. 80 m 

Fang: 5 maßige Dorsche + 5 x Kleinvieh  

Fazit: Pleiten Pech u. Pannen ......... erst Auto kaputt , dann 3 Montagen verheizt ,Quallität der Würmer sehr besch ........eiden , Spitzenring einer Rute im Ar****** , einen fetten Austeiger , Wasser war um gut 10m rückläufig , auf der Rückfahrt fast einen Unfall gehabt.
War nicht der beste Abend der Saison


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Und ich stand daneben und fing ebenfalls 4 schöne Dorsche(38,42 49 50cm)

Einige Wittels dabei ( der Angler rechts von mir hat sich gefreut)

gruß degl


----------



## Pink_Marlin

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Wasser war um gut 10m rückläufig




Seit wann haben wir Ebbe und Flut???
Wasserstand 16:00 Uhr +46cm
Wasserstand 22:30 Uhr +20cm

Natürlich ist uns das ablaufende Wasser auch aufgefallen, aber es war nicht einmal ansatzweise 2m.

Ich war ebenfalls am 09.11.12 in der Brandung.

Zeit: 16.00 - 01.00

Wind: Windstärke 2 Südwind

Wetter: Bewölkt - trocken

Ort: Nienhagen 

Köder: Wattwurm/ Seeringelwurm

Montage: Holstein

Wurfweite: 1 Rute ca 100-120m und 1 Rute bei 50-70m 

Fang: 3 Platten, unzählige, nicht verwertete Bisse, und n paar untermaßige Dorsche. Verlust nur 1x Vorfach. Keine Hänger.
Mein Kumpel ebenfalls 3 schöne Platten.


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@ Pink Marlin

bitte wenn Bedarf hier weitermachen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3748728#post3748728


----------



## Timsfishing

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: Ich 
Wann: 12.11.2012
Wo: Schwansee
Zeit: 17:30-20:00 Uhr
Köder: Salty 18gr, Snaps 25gr
Wetter: bewölkt
Wind: 2 aus Südwest 
Fang: 3 x Dorsch (einen 42er und zwei Nemos)
Fazit: Die Bisse bekam ich nur auf eine extrem langsame Köderführung. Da war der Salty eindeutig im Vorteil.


----------



## Timsfishing

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: n' Kumpel und Ich 
Wann: 13.11.2012
Wo: Schwansee
Zeit: 18-20:30 Uhr
Köder: Salty 18gr, Snaps 25gr
Wetter: leicht bewölkt
Wind: 2 aus Südwest
Fang: insgesamt 16 x Dorsch (bis ca. 45 cm) und 1 x Flunder
Fazit: Geiler Abend mit vielen Drills. Diesmal komplett andersrum, die bisse kamen allesamt auf agressiv geruckte Köder.


----------



## Eristo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo Timsfishing,

bei ebay gibt es den "Salty" ja in zig Farben. Ich habe im Dunkeln noch nicht geblinkert, will es  aber in Kürze mal in der Lübecker Bucht probieren.|rolleyes

Liege ich da mit dunklen Wobblern / Blinkern richtig?|kopfkrat

Danke


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

moin,
jo schön dunkel die köder, langsam und oberflächennah führen(wenn es stockdunkel ist) in der dämmerung langsam am grund lang zuppeln.

bei uns ist zur zeit aber der nachmittag, bzw die dämmerungszeiten am fängigsten-sobald es richtig dunkel ist beißen sie nicht mehr-oder nur noch am wurm...


----------



## Timsfishing

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

ja das stimmt. Hatte ich Eristo auch schon geschrieben. Es liegt daran das ein dunkler Köder sich einfach besser zum Nachthimmel absetzt.
@ observer, bei uns kamen die ersten Bisse erst als es stockdunkel war und dann aber auch durchweg bis wir abgehauen sind


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Nabend,

Hier in diesem Threads gehts *allein* um Fangmeldungen.

 Wenn Bedarf zum diskutieren vorhanden ist dann bitte hier weitermachen:
Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 17.11.12
Zeit: 16.30 - 22.30 Uhr
Wind: 0-1 ablandig
Brandung: keine 
Wasser: klar
Wetter: bewölkt,trocken
Lufttemp: 1°C
Ort: lübecker bucht
Womit:wattwurm

Fang: 2 gute plattfische und 7 nemos zw.30-37cm


es wurde allgemein schlecht gefangen,andere hatten auch nur 1-3 leos zum mitnehmen


----------



## F1SCHER

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 11.11.12 schon etwas her aber immerhin 

Zeit: 9.30 - 17.30 Uhr an 2 stellen .bei der 1. haben wir nur 2h geangelt ,da ging garnix . sind dann zum molenangeln gefahren hoffe das kann hier auch mit rein .

Wind: von allen seiten und mal mehr mal weniger

Brandung: an der 1. stelle ganz gut 

Wasser: an der mole Klar 

Wetter: bewölkt,trocken

Lufttemp: um und bei 10°c

Womit: wattwurm haben dann noch paar "knieper" geschenkt bekommen ! besten dank an den angler ! 

Fänge : 2schollen von 36/33cm , 1kliesche 28cm , 1dorsch von 44cm , ein paar nemos und 1 wittling waren auch noch dabei die wieder schwimmen !


----------



## Andi Elbe

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: Samstag, 17.11.2012
*Ort*: Kellenhusen
*Wetter*: bedeckt 5 °Ctrocken*
Wind*: Südost 4-5
*Angelzeit*: 16h-24h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach*: div.
*Wurfweiten*: 50 m - 100m
*Fang*: zu zweit, 9 maßige Dorsche bis 53 cm, 7 Nemos, 1 Butt 33cm
#h


----------



## browning44

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 24.11.2012
*Ort:* Halk (DK)
*Wetter:* bedeckt 5 Grad trocken
*Wind*: Süd 2
*Angelzeit:* 15-20 Uhr
*Köder:* Wattis
*Vorfach:* Holstein
*Wurfweite:* von 50m bis alles was geht 
*Fang:* 2 Klieschen (26 und 27 cm)
*Fazit:* Keine Brandung kein Fisch|supergri


----------



## ulfopr

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

samstag abend kühlungsborn kein wind keine wellen kein fisch. 4 stunden umsonst gessen 2stunden umsonst gefahren. Etliche fehlbisse und ein untermaßiger dorsch.


----------



## möpps

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



ulfopr schrieb:


> samstag abend kühlungsborn kein wind keine wellen kein fisch. 4 stunden umsonst gessen 2stunden umsonst gefahren. Etliche fehlbisse und ein untermaßiger dorsch.



deswegen heißt es ja auch angeln und nicht Fische holen:m

Fangbericht vom Sonntag 

Seekanal Hohe Düne

Vorfach:0815

Wurfweite: alles was geht

Köder: Wattwurm/Tobi

Wetter: Schön

Angelzeit:13:00-19:00

Fang: 9 Wittlinge 2 Flundern 2 Dorsche 

Schöner Nachmittag mit netten Leuten


----------



## fisherman97

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

abcde


----------



## fisherman97

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

70 jkilasdfkjgf


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Bist Du schwer verletzt ??


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Norbi schrieb:


> Bist Du schwer verletzt ??


 
Norbi, das gibt sich bestimmt wieder ............


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 01.12.12
*Zeit:* 16.30 - 00.30 Uhr
*Wind:* 0-1 ablandig, ssw
*Brandung:* kaum
*Wasser:* fast klar
*Wetter:* ab und an leichter niesel aber überwiegend trocken,bewölkt
*Lufttemp:* 2,5°C
*Ort:* lübecker bucht
*Womit:*wattwurm

*Fang:* 6x butt für die pfanne von 26-35cm und 6 leos von 40-59cm sowie 10 nemos

hab nur leos ab 40cm mitgenommen, sonst wären es noch ein paar mehr geworden....


----------



## möpps

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Norbi schrieb:


> Bist Du schwer verletzt ??




ne Brett in kopfhöhe angebaut und paarmal gegengelaufen sorry ich weiß offtropic


----------



## Plolo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@dorschwilli: schöne Strecke #6 Petri


Sonntag 02.12.2012
Zeit 15-18 Uhr
Wind N bis NO, 2-3 auflandig
Brandung: mäßig
Wasser: klar
Wetter: sonnig, -2 bis -4°C
Ort: Dänemark: Aarosund (Festlandseite)

ein massenhaft Nemos
für das erste Mal nach langer Verletzungspause hat es viel Spass gemacht


----------



## Brassenkönig

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: Do. 28.11.12
Wer: Kumpel und meine Wenigkeit
Wo: Kieler Förde
Wann: 18.00-23.00 Uhr
Wetter: 4 ° Lufttemperatur dazu mäßig bewölkt mit gelegendlichen Graupelschauern
Wind: laut wetter.com eigentlich 3-4 aus NO, davon war allerdings nicht viel zu spüren, am Wasser fast windstill mit gelegendlichen Böen
Brandung: dank fehlendem Wind kaum vorhanden:c
Köder: Wattis
Vorfach: Standard-Weitwurfvorfach
Wurfweite: von 40 m bis alles was geht
Fänge: 15 Wittlinge und 7 Dorsche (allerdings gerade so maßig, sprich alle wieder zurück#6)

Fazit: Leider waren die Bedingungen nicht wirklich optimal, kaum Wind/Brandung, dazu noch Vollmond, der allerdings aufgrund der Wolkendecke glücklicher Weise nicht zur Geltung kam. Ansonsten ganz spaßiges Fischen, leider viel Kleinzeug, die Wittels haben zum Schluss echt genervt (auch wenn sie schmecken, wollten halt paar Küchendorsche :m). Dazu noch ettliche Nemos, die Dicken wollten irgendwie nicht. Aber egal, paar Ansitze sind dies Jahr noch drin :m


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 08.12.12
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Wo: Wittenbeck
Wann: 16.30-18.30 Uhr
Wetter: -4 ° Lufttemperatur, 4° Wasser, leicht bewölkt 
Wind: ganz gut aus N,NNW
Brandung: eigentlich auch ganz gut
Köder: Wattishttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/glossary.php?do=viewglossary&term=112
Wurfweite: von 40 m bis 80m 
Fänge: nicht ein Biß
Neben uns noch 3 Top Ausgestattete Brandungsangler, die von 16-1830 zusammen 1 Dorsch und eine Flunder hatten. Die niedrigen Temperaturen und der Südwind die Tage zuvor haben die Fische offenbar vertrieben. Sind dann zur Seebrücke Heiligendamm und haben gute Flundern gefangen.


----------



## Esox P

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 08.12.12
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Wo: Weißenhäuser Strand
Wann: 15 - 22.30 Uhr
Wetter: am Ende -9 ° Lufttemperatur, sternklar mit Schnuppen
Wind: erst Nord max. 3bft, später Süd einschlafend
Brandung: zu wenig
Köder: Wattis und Seeringel
Wurfweite: von 50 m bis 100 m
Fänge: 1 Flunder, 1 Kliesche, 1 Mefo (45cm), 2 Nemos
Kumpel nur Nemos

Schlechte Bedingungen und aufgrund der Kälte eine absolute Grenzerfahrung, Schnüre sahen aus wie Perlenketten. Die Wattis mußten wir an Teekanne wärmen. Dann auf die Nadel aufziehen. Nach 2 Minuten konnte man sie brechen, wenn man sich nicht beeilt hat. Mit der Mefo hatten wir nicht gerechnet - blitzblank.


----------



## Ostseeschwabe

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 14.12.12
Wer: ich
Wo: Rettin
Wann: 16.30-19.30 Uhr
Wetter:  bestes Dezemberwetter
Wind: anfangs 4, wurde quasie minutlich mehr.
Brandung: ordentlich
Köder: Wattwurm, Seeringelwurm
Wurfweite: etwa 60m
Fänge: erstmal Flaute, nachdem ich den Angelplatz dann um etwa 200m verschoben habe 2 Dorsche, ein Nemo, der natürlich zurück ging und ein sehr schöner 63er.

Fazit: Perfekter Zeitvertreib, während meine bessere Hälfte Weihnachtsfeier hatte. Länger hätte es auch nicht sein müssen, da der Wind immer stärker wurde und beim einpacken die 7 sicher gekratzt hat.


----------



## rappalamefo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Gestern in DK von 11:30 bis 16:00 an der Brandung gefischt.
Wind SW 1-2 Nebel/Schauer 4°
Köder Seeringler/Watti
Die erste Stunde war ruhig und dann fingen sie ganz vorsichtig an.
Ergebniss waren am Ende 9 Platte die richtig gut im Futter waren und 5 verdaddelte Bisse.
Letzte Woche gleiche Stelle bei -7° und klarem Sonnenschein nicht ein Biss. #h#6


----------



## dorschkopf

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Plolo schrieb:


> @dorschwilli: schöne Strecke #6 Petri
> 
> 
> Sonntag 02.12.2012
> Zeit 15-18 Uhr
> Wind N bis NO, 2-3 auflandig
> Brandung: mäßig
> Wasser: klar
> Wetter: sonnig, -2 bis -4°C
> Ort: Dänemark: Aarosund (Festlandseite)
> 
> ein massenhaft Nemos
> für das erste Mal nach langer Verletzungspause hat es viel Spass gemacht



moini,gut dass es wieder nemos dort gibt...musst mal auf die insel beim leuchtturm...volle kanne raus mit seeringlern/krabbe-kombi.mega gut auf klieschen...


----------



## dorschkopf

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

datum:21.12.
wo:lübecker bucht
wind:n/o 6
köder:watis
fang:6 dorsche (1x60cm),1platte
sonst:1 dorsch mit beulenpest,meine finger sind immer noch taub brrr.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 26.12.12
*Zeit:* 17.00 - 00.30 Uhr
*Wind:* 2-4, ablandig, ssw
*Brandung:* wenig
*Wasser:* extremes niedrigwasser, klar
*Wetter:*  trocken,meist vollmond/bewölkt
*Lufttemp:* 7°C
*Ort:* lübecker bucht
*Womit:*wattwurm
*wurfweite:*volle power
*Fang:* 2 x dorsch und 13 x butt sowie 3 nemos






ein butt war dabei, der hatte schon ansatz von winterfell 

http://s7.directupload.net/images/121227/5vqhmfh2.jpg


konnte diesmal von der ersten sandbank aus angeln, soweit war das wasser zurückgegangen


----------



## browning44

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 28.12.2012
Ort: Kragesand (DK)
Zeit: 15:00-20:00Uhr
Brandung: Gut
Wasser: Lief langsam ab
Wetter: leichter Regen 2 Grad
Wind: 4-5 aus Süd
Köder: Wattis
Vorfach: Holstein/Einzelhaken
Fang: 2 Butt (32 und 37cm), 2 Almuttern (schwimmen wieder)

Ps: Wir waren vom Verein los, von 9 Anglern waren 5 ohne Fang, lag wohl am Wetterumschwung!?


----------



## mefofänger

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Am 28.12 los gewessen in der Hohwachter bucht!
5 mal Dorsch 38-61 cm
1 mal Scholle 33 cm
Watti Ringelwurm mix


----------



## Wildkarpfen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 28.12.2012
Ort: Mecklenburger Küste
Wasser: wurde immer weniger
Wetter: viel Sonne, viel Wind und Vollmond
köder : Wattwurm
Fänge: 41 Flundern von 26-38cm und ein paar Dorsche die leider zu klein waren.


----------



## Plolo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum 29.12.2012
Ort: Insel Als, DK
Auflandiger Wind 5
Zeit: 16-22 Uhr
Köder: Wattis
Vorfach: Holstein
Fang: 14 Platten, alle um die 40 ! weitere 4 kleine durften schwimmen

@Dorschkopf: kenne ich, wir hatten nur keine Lust eine Std. auf die Fähre zu warten, da wir die letzte gerade verpasst hatten, ausserdem war ich mit einem Neuling unterwegs, der noch nie eine Angel in der hand hatte...
meiner Erfahrung nach legt man eine auf die Kante in ca. 20m und die andere voll raus und wechselt dann wo die großen beissen


----------



## Christian1982

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 03. Januar 2013*
Ort*: Behrensdorf
*Wind*: ablandig
*Angelzeit*: 16.00 - 01.00 Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*: von .... bis :m
*Fang*: zu zweit, insgesamt 6 Butt und 3 Dorsche.

War ein gutes erstes Angeln im neuen Jahr 2013.


----------



## Lümmy

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 04.01.2013
Ort: Dazendorf
Zeit: 16:00-22:00Uhr
Brandung: aber richtig
Wetter: ab und an Regen
Wind: 5 aus W/auflandig
Köder: Wattis
Fang: 7 Dorsch,1 Butt,1 Aalmutter


----------



## Brutzlaff

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 29. Dezember 2012*
Ort*: Ludwigsburg / Waabs
*Wind*: auflandig 3-4
*Wetter: *bewölkt, leider mit Vollmond
*Angelzeit*: 14:30 - 23:00 Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis/ Ringler
*Wurfweiten*: volle Pulle, immer weiter zwischendurch reingeholt
*Fang*: 1 fette Scholle, 40 cm, knappes kilo

Habe es vorher noch mit nem Buttlöffel an der Spinnrute probiert, leider ohne Erfolg.

Um mich herum standen noch weitere 5 Angler, die aber auch alle nix hatten (2-3 untermassige Dorsche)


----------



## Dorschjäger75

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: *11.01.2013
Ort*: Schönberg Brasiel /Mittelstrand
*Wind*: 3-4 Nord .NO
*Wetter: *Wind und Wolken
*Angelzeit*:16.00-23.00
*Köder*: Wattis selbstgeplüpert/ Ringler
*Wurfweiten*: alles was ging
*Fang*: 8 Dosche 38 -64 cm ,1x Scholle 28cm


Sonstiges:Erst gute Brandung mit viel Wasser ,dann ca 20.00 ging das  Wasser trotz hoher Brandung zurück und es kahm viel Kraut ,aber immer  wieder Fisch dazwischen.
              Die Große Mutti hat richtig Spass gemacht beim drillen  ,dachte erst ne große Meerforelle zu haben:vik: .Etliche knapp untermassige  wieder zurück,viel arbeit und trotz kaltem Wind 
               ganz schön ins Schwitzen gekommen.
               Meine Erfahrung gestern mal wieder ,Fische kommen häufig  Spät ,also nicht so früh das Angeln abrechen ,und wenn Kraut auf der  Schnur (Wäscheleine )trotzdem Warten ,Fisch war meistens dazwischen.


----------



## Wildkarpfen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:11.01.2013
Ort:Warnemünde
Wetter:Gut Wind, teilweise starker Schneefall
Angelzeit:9.00-19.00Uhr
Köder:Wattwurm
Fänge:35 gute Flundern 1x 50er Dorsch und viele kleine wieder zurück


----------



## Wildkarpfen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:19.01.2013
Ort:Warnemünde
Angelzeit:9.00-ca.16.00Uhr
Köder:Wattwurm
Wetter:Kalt und Frischer Wind
Fänge:50 gute Flundern,die Beste 41cm leider keine Dorsche


----------



## nobbi1962

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: *23.02.2013
Ort*: Hohenfelde
*Wind*: 4-6 Nord .NO bis 50km/h
*Wetter: *Wind und leichter Schneefall -1C gefühlte Temperatur -18C
*Angelzeit*:15.00-23.00
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: gefühlte 50m
*Fang*: meine sämtlichen abgerissenen Vorfächer hab ich wieder und Salat brauch ich 2013 nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## negenharrie

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

moin moin!
datum:23.2.13
ort: schönberg(seebrücke)
wetter: arschkalt,leichter schneefall, -1C
wind: NNO bis 80kmh
angelzeit: von 17.30 bis19.30 (abbruch)
köder:wattis
wurfweiten: von bis
fang: schnupfen

war auch morgens noch mit dem boot auf der kieler förde zum schleppen, war aber auch nichts!    
Lg


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:23.2.2013.
Ort:Fehmarn
Angelzeit:16:00 - 23:00
Köder:Wattwurm
Wetter:BRRRRRRRR und 5 Böhen 7 N/NO
Fänge:5 Platte / 1 Dorsch / 15 Aalmuttern


----------



## Esox P

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 08.03.2013
Ort: Prerow Fischland
Wind: 7+ Nordost
Wetter: sternenklar 1Grad
Angelzeit:17.00-22.30
Köder: Wattis/Seeringelwurm
Wurfweiten: 50 - 100m
Fang: nüscht #c. Top Wetter bis auf den klaren Himmel. Bei vergleichbaren Bedingungen haben wir schon richtig abgeräumt.


----------



## Esox P

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 09.03.2013
*Ort*: Markgrafenheide
*Wind*: 6-7 später mehr 
*Wetter*: Wind von der Seite und hinten aber schöne Brandung, ab 19 Uhr Schneesturm, -1 Grad 
*Angelzeit*:16.00-23.00
*Köder*: Wattis/Seeringelwürmer
*Wurfweiten*: 30 - 100m+
*Fang*: 5 Fundern, 2 x 25 cm, 3 x untermaßig, Wieder top Bedingungen und wieder enttäuschendes Ergebnis. Die Flundern bissen direkt in der Gischt vor unseren Füßen. Die großen Flundern waren vermutlich beim Laichen und die Dorsche haben zugesehen. 

Es war natürlich auch ein schönes Erlebnis in der Natur, aber ich kann nicht leugnen, dass ich mich über den einen oder anderen maßigen Fisch gefreut hätte.

Geht von Euch noch jemand Brandungsangeln?


----------



## Flair

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

ich will samstag mit paar leuten los


----------



## Knopfangler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum :23.03.2013
Ort: Weissenhaus
Wir: 10 Angler davon 4 Angler das erste mal
in der Brandung davon 3 Jugendliche .
Wind: Nord/Ost 
Windstärke 5 Abnehmend
Zeit: 16.00 - 23.00Uhr
Temperatur : -2,5 Grad um 20.00 Uhr
Zunehmender Mond
Köder:Wattwürmer
Systeme:sag ich nicht
Fang: 37 Plattfische

Es ist einfach noch zu kalt.
Nach Dazendorf ging nicht ,Schneeverwehung.

Gruss Knopfangler


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:04.04.2013
*Ort*: Mittelstrand/Kalifornien
*Wetter*: Sonne, 5°
*Wind*: Ost 5
*Angelzeit*: 17h-23:30h
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Vorfach*:Ein-Haken-Nachläufer
*Wurfweiten*: 100m ca.
*Fang*: 4 Butts für die Pfanne

gruß degl


----------



## djoerni

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 06.04.2013
Ort: Weissenhäuser Strand
Wetter: Sonne/Strenenklar
Wind: Hätten wir gerne gehabt
Angelzeit: 17.00-22.30 Uhr
Köder: Wattis/Ringler
Vorfach: Alles was die Kiste hergab
Wurfweite: von "volle Pulle" bis kurz vor die Füsse gezupft
Wer: 12 Leute Vereinsangeln ASV Overhaken 
Fänge: insgesamt 26 maßige Platten, einige Untermaßige und eine maßige Meerforelle auf Wurm.
Durch den fehlenden Wind sehr schweres angeln. Supervorsichtige Bisse, extrem klares Wasser. 
Die Platten waren in erstaunlich guter Kondition nach dem Laichen.


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Kleiner Fangbericht aus dem Cup´s Heraus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tag des Angelns: 5.4

Uhrzeit: ca.18.30-5.00 uhr 
Strand: Fehmarn
Wind: War da ...aber wo?
Köder: Wattis / Ringler
Montage: Von einem Bekannten mit Hinweis zum Schweigen bekommen
Wurfweite : Alles was geht bis Fussspitzeneinziehend
Himmel: Klar
Fang: NUR ICH , 24 Plattmäuse 


Tag des Angelns: 6.4

Uhrzeit: ca.16:30 - 21:30
Strand: Fehmarn
Wind: Laues lüftchen
Köder: Wattis / Ringler
Montage: Von einem Bekannten mit Hinweis zum Schweigen bekommen
Wurfweite : Alles was geht
Himmel: Sonnenschein
Fang: 6 Plattmäuse 32-38cm

Hach watt scheeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Selten so ein schönes Wo end erlebt mit klasse Menschen und Mitbegeisterten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das dann noch Fisch da war....SUPER


----------



## marlowe

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 04.04.2013
Ort: Aarösund / Dänemark (kleiner Belt)
Wetter: Sonne
Wind: fast keiner
Angelzeit: 19:30h-21:30h
Köder: Wattwürmer / Seeringelwürmer
Vorfach: 08/15 - "Allroundrig"
Wurfweiten: 40-60 m
Fang: 9 Flundern


----------



## kk-nautico

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:13.04.13
Ort: Fehmarn Westermarkelsdorf 
Wetter: bewölkt, 7grad
Wind:auflandig W, 3-4 Bft
Angelzeit:16-23
Köder:Wattis
Vorfach: Dorsch- u. Plattenvorfach mit Weitwurfclips
Wurfweiten: zw. 100-150m 
Fang: 7 Platte 30-36cm, 1 Aalmutter 34cm


----------



## Since1887

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 22.04.2013
Ort: Schönberg
Wetter: Sonnig später klar mit kräftigen Mondschein, kaum Wind
Angelzeit: 17:00 - 22:30
Köder: Wattis und Seeringler
Wurfweite: Alles was geht
Fänge: 9 Flundern (davon 2 zum Mitnehmen = 35cm und 40cm  ) dazu ein Dorsch (35cm) der wieder fröhlich schwimmt und weiter wächst.

Besonderheit: Mein Vater hat eine Meerforelle im Drill kurz vor den Steinbuhnen verloren.

Anmerkung: Absolut schlechte Bedingungen und dennoch ein schöner Tag und heute zwei lecker Flundern zum Mittag #h


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Kleiner Fangbericht aus Treffen  Heraus T2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tag des Angelns: 18.4 (Ohne Cup)

Uhrzeit: ca.16:00-0.00 uhr 
Strand: Hohenfelde
Wind: Schräg drauf 5-6 Böhen bis 7
Köder: Wattis / Ringler
Montage: Von einem Bekannten mit Hinweis zum Schweigen bekommen
Wurfweite : Alles was geht bis Fussspitzeneinziehend
Himmel: Klar
Fang: Alleine ca. 20 - 30

Tag des Angelns: 19.4

Uhrzeit: ca.19:00 - 24:00
Strand: Howacht
Wind: Laues lüftchen
Köder: Wattis / Ringler
Montage: Von einem Bekannten mit Hinweis zum Schweigen bekommen
Wurfweite : Alles was geht
Himmel: Sonnenschein
Fang: 6 Plattmäuse 32-38cm

Tag des Angelns: 20.4

Uhrzeit: ca.18:00 - 23:00
Strand: Kalifornien
Wind: Laues lüftchen
Köder: Wattis / Ringler
Montage: Von einem Bekannten mit Hinweis zum Schweigen bekommen
Wurfweite : Alles was geht
Himmel: Sonnenschein
Fang: 6 Plattmäuse

War ein Richtig schönes, Sonniges und erholsammen Wo end. Sehr Nette Menschen und viel lachen. So muss es sein.


----------



## ObiVonKenobi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Ja Moin,

dann gebe ich mich hier nun auch mal Preis....|supergri

*Datum*: 18.04.13
*Wer:* Meine Schwester und Ich (Wobei Sie nur zuschauen wollte)
*Ort*: 54°15.604 N - 011°04.850 O
*Wetter*: trocken (fast wolkenlos #d)
*Wind*: tagsüber 3bft in Böen 5,Abends 2bft (Ablandig)
*Angelzeit*: 18:00-01:00
*Köder*: Watti
*Vorfach*:1 Doppelhakensystem (mit viel Krimskrams) und 1 Liftsystem
*Wurfweiten*: ca. 60m und ca. 100m
*Fang*: 7 Platten (5 für zu Haus (30 -42 cm) und 2 durften weiter schwimmen) 

*Besonderheiten:* Besonders habe ich mich über die 42er gefreut und man glaubt es kaum, seit Jahren hatte ich mal wieder eine Doublette.|rolleyes
Und mein neues Beach Buddy von DEGA ging aufgrund eines Materialfehlers wieder zurück in den Laden :r

So 2ter Ausflug



*Datum*: 25.04.13
*Wer:* Meine Schwester und Ich (Wobei Sie wieder nur zuschauen wollte)
*Ort*: selber
*Wetter*: sehr merkwürdig zuerst trocken, dann Schauer..., konnte sich nicht so richtig entscheiden.
*Wind*: tagsüber 3bft ,Abends 2bft (Auflandig), Nachts 1bft (Ablandig)
*Angelzeit*: 18:00-02:00
*Köder*: Watti
*Vorfach*: 1 Doppelhakensystem (mit viel Krimskrams) und 1 Liftsystem
*Wurfweiten*: ca. 60m und ca. 120m
*Fang*: 17 Platten (14 für zu Haus (28 -39 cm) und 3 durften weiter schwimmen)

*Besonderheiten: *1 Platte meinte sich bei der Doppelhakenmontage mal beide Haken einzuverleiben.
Ich dachte ich guck nicht richtig |bigeyes Das habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt.
Auf der Rückfahrt Nachts um 3.00 Uhr auf der Bahn meinte mein Auto dann noch liegenbleiben zu müssen... Super :r, sprang 15 min. später aber wieder an #q

Im Großen und Ganzen muss ich nun zum Abschluss sagen, man erlebt beim Angeln die erstaunlichsten Dinge :m
Und ich kann die 2 Tage als Erfolg verbuchen.
Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, das die Platten noch recht dünn sind, muss wohl am langen Winter gelegen haben.
Und der liebe Dorsch ließ sich auch noch nicht blicken.

Gruß und ne Gute Nacht


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 27.04.2013
*Zeit:* 18.30 - 21.15 Uhr auf mefo, 21.45-02.15 mit wattwurm
*Wind:* von 2-4 auflandig
*Brandung:* anfangs wenig,später ganz ordentlich
*Wasser:* 6,5° mit etwas kraut
*Wetter:* erst sonnig, später dann vollmond,trocken
*Ort:* lübecker bucht
*Womit:* erst Spinnrute später mit wattwurm
*Köder:* snaps in 25gr. weiß/silber
*Fang:* 5 mefos|bigeyes -->> 4 retour und einmal 47cm, außerdem noch weitere 4 kontakte
6 platte zum mitnehmen 10 zu klein und 2 winzdorsche von 25cm,leider keiner für die küche
[URL=http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3239/azgbzf7c_jpg.htm]
	
[/URL]


----------



## marcus

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin,

na denne.....

Datum: 26.04.13
Wer: ich
Ort: Meschendorf
Wetter: Regen
Wind: NW
Angelzeit: 18:00-21:30
Köder: Wattwurm
Vorfach: Doppelhaken Cascade
Wurfweiten: ca. 50m-80m 
Fang: Flundern, ich kann nicht mehr sagen wie viele. Aber die größten 8 gingen mit.
Besonderheiten: Die Platten sind noch recht dünn. Es war auch viel Kraut unterwegs. Ich hätte gerne noch länger geangelt und noch auf einen Dorsch gehofft aber die Würmer waren durch die vielen Flundern zu schnell aufgebraucht. Habe ich als Gelegenheitsbrandungsangler auch noch nicht erlebt.
P.S. Ich brauch auch so ein Beach Shelter.


----------



## bukare

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin, Moin,

kurzer nachträglicher Bericht von mir.
Wer: Schwager und ich
Datum: 01.05.-04.05.
Zeit: 20:00 - ca.01:00Uhr
Ort: Meschendorf CP
Wetter: klar und abkühlend auf ca.5°C
Wind: leicht aus nördlichen Richtungen (Wasser hat schon gewackelt)
Köder: 100 Wattis
Entfernung: war völlig Wurst
Montagen: viele (Bisse zu 95% auf die Nachläufer)
Beißzeit: von 21:00 bis 22:30 und von 23:30 bis 01:00 Uhr
Fang: Viele Platten und ein paar Dorsche (Verhältnis 5:1 etwa)
Flundern im Schnitt 32cm und nur eine Ü40 alle recht dünn
Dorsche eher klein (keiner Ü43)
Besonderheit:Jeden Tag eine konstante Beißpause, in der viele Angler eingepackt haben. Danach dann fast nur noch Dorsche gefangen.
 Sa. war innerhalb einer halben Stunde Wind und Welle da und die kleinen Schlauchis waren froh wieder an Land zu sein.


----------



## Knopfangler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin
Wann:03.05.2013
Zeit:18.30 bis 24.00 Uhr
Wo:Teichhof und Marienleuchte
Wer:40 Jugendliche zum Vergleichsangeln
Köder:Wattis und Seeringler
Montagen: Holsteiner bis Wishbone und Spezial?
Wind:Nord auf Ost drehend später auf Südost
drehend Windstärke 2-3 abnehmend 1
Fänge:181 Fische davon 8 Dorsche in Marienleuchte
und eine Meerforelle in Teichhof rest Plattfisch
Es war wider ein schöner Abend in der Brandung.
Nach dem Angeln wurde den Jugendlichen von den Betreuern
gezeigt wie man die Fische Küchenfertig zubereitet.
#hGruss Knopfangler


----------



## ElCanario

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Buenos dias aus gran canaria 
Heute gegen 6 Uhr bin ich mit meinem Freund los .
Wir wollten eigentlich auf Wolfsbarsch fischen , 
Wir sind an den Maspalomas Strand .
Gegen 0830 dann der Biss , 
auf 30 Gramm BlueBlue jig 
4,4 kg Blaubarsch


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 14.5.2013
*Ort*:Hohenfelde
*Wetter*: bedeckt
*Wind*: Südost 3
*Angelzeit*: 18h-00:30h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach*:1 Haken-Standart
*Wurfweiten*: 120m und weiter
*Fang*: 2 maßige Dorsche bis 42 cm, 6 Butt -41cm

gruß degl


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 22.5.2013
*Ort*ahmeshöved
*Wetter*: bedeckt
*Wind*: Nordwest 6-7
*Angelzeit*: 18h-24:00h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach*:1 Haken-Standart
*Wurfweiten*: 120m und weiter
*Fang*: 1 Mefo 42 cm, 7 Butt -38cm

Leider hatte die Relle derart geschluckt, das sie nicht zu releasen war

gruß degl


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 17.5.2013
*Ort*:Wittenbeck
*Wetter*: schön
*Wind*: Südost 2-3
*Angelzeit*: 21h-3h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Wurfweiten*: 40-80
*Fang*: 3 Aalmuttern (10-30cm), 2 Platte (je28), 4 Dorsche (30-35)


----------



## moerty

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

War denn schon lange keiner mehr an der Brandung??  Oder fängt man da zurzeit nichts?


----------



## Laheda

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 27.-29.06.2013

*Ort:* Börgerende

*Wetter:* Sonne, Wolken und ein wenig Regen - ein Mix aus allem.

*Wind:* über Nacht fast windstill, zu Mittag hin aufgefrischt 3- 4

*Angelzeit:* rund um die uhr 

*Köder:* Wattis 

*Wurfweite*: 40 - 120 Meter

*Fang:* viele untermaßige Dorsche und Flundern (die alle wieder schwimmen)
einige Dorsche um 50 cm duften mit nach Hause, ebenso ein paar schöne dicke Platten

*Besonderheiten*: als Beifang gab es neben ein paar Mini-Aalmuttern noch *zwei Seelachse mit ca. 20cm* |bigeyes. Die werden wohl im Moment lt. Aussage beim Wattwurm-Dealer öfters gefangen.


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 24.08.2013

*Ort:* Westermakelsdorf

*Wetter:* Sonne 

*Wind:* 5 O

*Angelzeit:* 16-22

*Köder:* Wattis 

*Wurfweite*: Alles was geht 

*Fang:* Kindergarten Dorsche (25-35)

*Besonderheiten*:Unser Nachbar fing LEIDER 2 Schwarzmundgrundeln...MISTVIECHER, machen die sich nun auch da breit...grml


----------



## Ra.T

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Ort: Westkapelle, Zoutelande
Wann : August
Womit: Brandungsruten
Köder: Seeringelwurm und Scheidenmuscheln
Montagen: selbstgefrickelt, 2 Haken System
Wetter: 1. Woche gut, viel Wind von der See, 
2. und 3. Woche schlecht, da Wind vom Festland keine Wellen und nur noch Seetang.
Wurfweite: alles was geht bis 140 Meter (mit Rückenwind)
Fänge: Plattfische, Seebarsche und Makrelen, 
Einige Angler haben sich nur noch von Makrelen ernährt, so viele waren wieder an der Küste.
Ansonsten hatten wir wieder Seehunde und diesmal sogar einen kleinen Wal an der Küste.

PS. Ein Angelkollege brachte von Neetle Jan mal frische Scheidenmuscheln mit und ich war sofort begeistert, da sie fester sind als gefrorene. Gefangen habe ich leider nix damit. 3 Tage nix. Dann stieg ich wieder auf gefrorene um und sofort fing ich wieder Fisch. Die gefrorenen Muscheln "stinken" erheblich und die lebenden sind fast geruchslos.
Ich lass das mal so im Raum stehen.

Ansonsten wars wieder ein schöner Urlaub. :vik:
mfg
Ralf


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 09.09.2013
*Ort*:Hohenfelde
*Wetter*: bedeckt
*Wind*: Südwest 3
*Angelzeit*: 18h-00:30h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach*:1 Haken-Standart
*Wurfweiten*: 120m und im Dunkeln viel kürzer(50m)
*Fang*: 2 maßige Dorsche bis 40cm und einige die wachsen werden...............Platte=Null/Nüscht

gruß degl


----------



## Vossibaer100

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 11.09.13
Wo: Dierhagen
Zeit: 18-21 uhr
Köder: Wattwurm, Blinker
Geräte: 2 Brandungsruten und eine Spinrute
Fang: 5 Hornis , 1 Mefo, 6 Dorsche und eine Platte
Guter Start in die Brandungssaison.


----------



## derlippi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Fangbericht:
Datum: 14.09.2013
Uhrzeit: von 17:00 - 03:00
Windrichtung: west ab 2uhr morgens nach nordwest gedreht
 Ort: Fehmarnsund Nähe der Sundbrücke
Köder: wattis und ringler
Wurfweite: ca: 50 - 70m
Fang: 3 platte (42cm, 30cm,und einmal nicht der Rede wert)
15 Dorsche davon nur einer mit 52m maßig...
Es geht wohl langsam los aber leider ist das meiste immer noch zu klein.
Wäre auch gern länger geblieben aber aufgrund der sich ändernden windrichtung kam nen Haufen kraut in die Schnur. In Kombination mit dem Wind hat es mir sogar das Dreibein um gehauen und dann noch der schöne regen von der Seite.
Was Mann nicht alles auf sich nimmt...
In diesem Sinne...
Bitte postet alle fleißig eure Erfahrungen!
Auch die krautsituation
 Grüße in die Runde

Derlippi


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 20.09.2013
*Zeit:* 22.00-02.00Uhr
*Wind:* 2, auflandig
*Brandung:* wenig
*Wasser:*  klar
*Wetter:* trocken,meist vollmond/bewölkt
*Lufttemp:* 10°C
*Ort:* lübecker bucht
*Womit:* nur spinnrute mit gladsax wobbler
*wurfweite:*volle power
*Fang:* 4 leos






 #h


----------



## derlippi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@Dorschwilli:
könntest du hier auch noch ungefähr die Ecke nennen wo du diese schönen Kollegen erlegt hast?
Glückwunsch übrigens...

Grüße

der Lippi


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:24.9.2013
Angelzeit:18:00-00:30
Ort:Heidkate
Windrichtung und Stärke:NW-langsam auf Ost drehend
Wetter:trocken
Köder:Watties und Ringler
Fischartorsch
Anzahl:6
Sonstiges: Als der Wind dann auf Ost gedreht hatte, ging nur noch eine Rute, war auch gut zu tun. Alle 5 Min. entweder Kraut oder Dorsch(Bießzeit erst ab völliger Dunkelheit und die Brauchbaren erst so ab 22:00

gruß degl


----------



## Vossibaer100

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

27.09.13 18-22 Uhr
Dierhagen
Nordwestwind, Windstärke 3-4
Köder: Wattwurm
Gerät: 2 Brandungsruten, 2 Haken Brandungssysteme
Wetter: Sternenklar
9 Dorsche davon 4 Nemos die wieder schwimmen durften und 5 gute Dorsche


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 02.10.2013
*Zeit:* 19.45-21.00 mit spinnrute ,21.15-23.30 mit wattwurm
*Wind: *4   
*Brandung:* gut
*Wasser:* aufgewühlt,sichtweite null 
*Wetter:* trocken,sternenklar
*Lufttemp:* 6°C
*Ort:* lübecker bucht
*wurfweite:*volle power
*Fang: * mit spinnrute kein zupfer, nur kraut
        auf wattwurm -einen 48er leo und 4mal zu klein

hab um 23.30 entnerft eingepackt,kraut ohne ende:r


----------



## florenz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 02.10.2013
*Zeit:* 20-22 uhr ca
*Wind: *4-6
*Brandung:* hart
*Wasser:* aufgewühlt...
*Wetter:* trocken,sternenklar
*Lufttemp:* ca 4-5 grad
*Ort:* fehmarn^^
*wurfweite:* von bis^^ (30-120)
*Fang: *9 dorsche ( 3 maßige)
mit wattwurm und branungsruten. hatte kein bock mehr war zu viel kraut da, bisschen weniger wind dann haetts gut gepasst. petri heil!


----------



## florenz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 03.10.2013
*Zeit:* 19:00 -0:30 uhr ca
*Wind: *3-4
*Brandung:* perfekt
*Wasser:* perfekt
*Wetter:* trocken, klar, windig (auflandig)
*Lufttemp:* ca 8 grad
*Ort:* nähe grömitz
*wurfweite:* 20m - alles was geht (hinter 2. sandbank)
*Fang: *zu zweit 13 dorsche und 1 platte (7 maßige dorsche) (größter dorsch 58cm)

petri heil


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:04.10.2013
Angelzeit:18:00-00:30
Fangzeit:19:00-23:30
Ort:Hohenfelde
Windrichtung und Stärke:Südost-Süd 5 bft.
Wetter: bedeckt etwas regen
Köder:Watties
Fischartorsch
Anzahl:5......2 zum mitnehmen 
Gewicht: k.a.
Länge: 41cm+43cm

gruß degl


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 04.10.2013
*Zeit:* 18:00 - 01:30 Uhr
*Wind: *3-4 südost
*Brandung:* nicht vorhanden
*Wetter:* trübe , trocken - kurz vor Schluß leichter Regen
*Lufttemp:* ca 8 grad
*Ort:* B-Ende 
*wurfweite:* gefühlte 2km  effektiv sicher keine 100
*Fang: *bei paar inne 20 hab ich mit zählen aufgehört. mind. 80% untermaßig


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *04.10.2013
*Zeit:* 20.30-01.00 uhr
*Wind:*anfangs 4 ablandig ,später 1-2
*Brandung:* anfangs etwas,später kaum noch
*Wasser:* klar mit etwas krautgang
*Wetter: *meist trocken aber auch ein paar tropfen,bedeckt
*Lufttemp:* 11°C
*Ort:* lübecker bucht
*wurfweite:*volle power
*Fang:*15 leos zum mitnehmen und 5 nemos






plattfisch-fehlanzeige,kein einziger|kopfkrat


----------



## bukare

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 30.09. - 04.10.
Zeit: 19:00 Uhr - 01:00 Uhr
Wind: ablandig
Brandung: anfangs etwas,später kaum noch
Wasser: klar 
Wetter: meist trocken aber auch ein paar tropfen,bedeckt
Lufttemp: 8-11°C
Ort: Meschendorf Campingplatz, am 03. und 04. dann B-ende 
wurfweite:60-100m 
Fang: Meschendorf bei schlechten Bedingungen war überlaufen und die Fänge waren schwach, B-ende war deutlich besser, die Größen haben bei uns  leider nicht so gepasst. Trotz schlechter Bedingungen ein toller Strand!
Bemerkung: Im Wattwurm waren die Namensgeber knapp, und selbst Bestellungen wurden gekürtzt. Gab natürlich viele lange Gesichter.


----------



## Nordlicht

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 05.Oktober
Zeit: 17:30 Uhr - 22:00 Uhr
Wind: SW-W 2
Brandung: anfangs etwas,später kaum noch
Wasser: klar 
Wetter: bewölckt, trocken
Lufttemp: 15°C
Ort: Fehmarn/Bojendorf
wurfweite:80-100m 
Fang: 2 Butt für den Froster, 2 Dorsche und ein Krebs zurück

Ein bunter Haufen Stichling, Boedchen, Petripohl und und und











Plattfische gab es schon tagsüber





Der Mann an meiner Seite :m





Der Preis ging leider nicht an mich, mein "Duell-Gener" fing 15 Min. vor Ende noch einen schönen 45 Butt :g


----------



## derlippi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 05.Oktober
Zeit: 13:00 Uhr - 22:00 Uhr
Wind: SW-W 2
Brandung: kaum später etwas mehr
Wasser: Leicht trüb
Wetter: bewölckt, trocken
Lufttemp: 15°C
Ort: Fehmarn/Püttsee
wurfweite:40m zu Fuß ins Wasser und dann 80-100m 
Fang: 8 Butt (3 kleine von 28-32 cm Zwei durften  wider schwimmen) 6 Gute mit den Maßen 38, 40, 44, 45, 46  und nen Teller von 50 cm (bis jetzt meine Größte).
Hatte mir eigentlich nen paar Dorsche erhofft aber darüber kann man ja auch nicht meckern...
Auf jeden Fall gibts dann in Kürze Scholle Satt...Hmmm Lecker.

Wo bekomme ich meine ersehnten Dorsche her??? Ich bin für Tipps echt Dankbar.

Zum Abschuss noch ein paar Bilder

Grüße in die Runde

Der Lippi


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 11.Oktober
Zeit: 18:00 Uhr - 24:00 Uhr
Wind: NO 6-7
Brandung: bewegtes Wasser, leichte Welle 
Wasser: Leicht trüb, 13°C
Wetter: bewölckt, trocken, dunkel, da kein Mond
Lufttemp: 13°C
Ort: Dazendorf
Wurfweite:50 bis 100 m
Fang: 1 Butt, 46 cm
Schade. Viel gefahren, Dahme: kein Strand mehr da..!
Weißenhaus: Kraut und Seitenströmung bis der Arzt kommt, einige Angler packten gerade entnervt ein...
In Dazendorf ca 10 Angler, die meisten waren um 22:00 Uhr weg, bestimmt nicht wegen der tollen Fänge! Wir hielten zu zweit aus bis Mitternacht, extrem nerviger Seitenwind und Krebsalarm zwischen 19:30 und 23:00 oooohne Ende. Kumpel zwei Butt, gerade Maß. Alle Fische in den ersten 40 Minuten und dann nichts mehr. Bedingungen sahen eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht aus. Ach ja, ein Nemo noch, naja.
Petri, Carsten


----------



## Schmokk

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> *Datum: *04.10.2013
> *Zeit:* 20.30-01.00 uhr
> *Wind:*anfangs 4 ablandig ,später 1-2
> *Brandung:* anfangs etwas,später kaum noch
> *Wasser:* klar mit etwas krautgang
> *Wetter: *meist trocken aber auch ein paar tropfen,bedeckt
> *Lufttemp:* 11°C
> *Ort:* lübecker bucht
> *wurfweite:*volle power
> *Fang:*15 leos zum mitnehmen und 5 nemos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plattfisch-fehlanzeige,kein einziger|kopfkrat



Wow! Echt geil... Reschpekt! #h


----------



## pohlk

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *16.10.2013
*Zeit:* 18.00-21.30 Uhr
*Wind: *1-2 aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen
*Brandung:* leichte Wellen
*Wasser:* 0-50 m Schwimmkraut, danach klares Wasser
*Wetter: *bewölkt und dunkel 
*Lufttemp:* 11°C
*Ort:* Tromper Wiek, Rügen
*Wurfweite:* alles was ging
*Fang:* 4 Leos zum mitnehmen (40-56cm) und 4 Nemo's + 2 kleine Platten

Anfangs war ich skeptisch ob überhaupt was geht, da auch schon 2 andere Angler zur Dämmerung abzogen sind. Ging denn aber die gesamte Zeit durch mit Bissen, nicht alle 5 min, aber wenigstens immer mal wieder ein paar Zupper.

Alles in allem ein schöner Brandungsstart :m


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 19.10.2013
*Zeit:* 20.00-03.00 uhr
*Wind:*2-4,ablandig,später seitlich
*Brandung:* anfangs etwas,später i.o.
*Wasser:* klar ,kein kraut
*Wetter: *erst trocken,später nieselregen,bedeckt
*Lufttemp: *13°C
*Ort:* ostsee
*wurfweite:*volle power
*Fang:*5xbutt 2x unterm.,9 leos und 10 nemos



beste beißzeit von 01.00-03.00 uhr|bigeyes,da kamen auch die besseren leos...


----------



## florenz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 20.10.2013
*Zeit:* 17-21 uhr
*Wind: *1-2 seitlich
*Brandung:* keine
*Wasser:* aufgespült ,wenig kraut
*Wetter: *erst trocken,später gewitter
*Lufttemp: *ca13°C
*Ort:* fehmarn
*wurfweite: *10 meter - vulle pulle
*Fang: *zu dritt: 1 gute platte, 1 dicker wittling und paar kleine platten(2) und paar nemos (5)

voll kake, wind kam anders als erwartet^^ nächstes mal kanns nur besser werden.


----------



## florenz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 18.10.2013
*Zeit:* 17:30- 23 uhr
*Wind:*1 seitlich
*Brandung:* nix
*Wasser:* klar
*Wetter: *trocken
*Lufttemp: *6 °C
*Ort:* nähe grömitz 
*wurfweite: *50-vulle pulle
*Fang: *zu 6: 1 leo, 4 nemos und 1 wittling


----------



## florenz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 24.10.2013
*Zeit:* 18-21:30 uhr
*Wind: *1 seitlich
*Brandung:* kaum
*Wasser:* klar ,kein kraut
*Wetter: *trocken
*Lufttemp: *13°C
*Ort:* Haftkrug brücke
*wurfweite:* hier und da
*Fang: *4 nemos, 1 leo


----------



## florenz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 25.10.2013
*Zeit:* 21-2uhr
*Wind: *2-3 seitlich
*Brandung:* anfangs etwas,später weniger
*Wasser:* klar ,kein kraut
*Wetter: *bedeckt, später regen
*Lufttemp: *8°C
*Ort:* Grömitz brücke
*wurfweite:* hier und da
*Fang: *zu dritt: 2 leos, viele nemos, 3 platten, 1 Köhler oder so, kp was das war, aufjedenfall kein wittling... sah aber ähnlich aus


----------



## rügenmichi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 26.10.2013
*Zeit:* 16- 23.30 Uhr
*Wind: *2-3 seitlich
*Brandung: *anfangs ordentlich, später noch ganz gut
*Wasser:* relativ klar, kaum Kraut
*Wetter: *bedeckt, später klar, noch später leicht Regen
*Lufttemp: *? ca. 10 Grad
*Ort: *nähe Dranske/Rügen
*Wurfweite: *40-70m
*Fang:* mit 4 Ruten: 4 gute Platten, 3 Untermaßige
                           12 Leos, 2 Nemos


----------



## zerofish

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Jungs, klärt mich bitte mal auf ... was sind denn bitte Nemos und die anderen Synonyme ? |kopfkrat

Leo == Dorsch
Platte == Flunder
Nemos == ?!??!
usw. ... danke.


----------



## Stulle

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

ich denk mal unter platte fallen Klischen, Flundern und 
Schollen was nemos sind frag ich mich auch#c


----------



## derlippi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Mit nemos sind die kleinen untermaßigen Dorsche gemeint...wie im Film findet nemo...eben der kleine....


----------



## Maestro

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin! Nun bin ich ja schon seit einiger Zeit hier im Board, habe aber bisher nie einen Beitrag verfasst, weil mein Anglerleben bisher so spannend nicht war. Aber was uns gestern beim Vereinsangeln in der Brandung passiert ist, habe ich noch nicht erlebt. 

*Datum:* 26.10.2013
*Zeit:* 14-23h
*WO:* Bliesdorf
*Wind: *3 SW
*Brandung:* kaum
*Wasser:* klar ,kein kraut
*Wetter: *trocken
*Lufttemp: *16°C
*wurfweite:* 20- 120m
*Fang: *mit 14 Personen einige untermassige Platte und Dorsche, ein Platten von 27cm, 1 Schwarzmeergrundel!!!, 10 Köhler!!

Eigentlich wollten wir den Dorschen und Platten nachstellen. Dass das Angeln aber ausschliesslich mit Exoten entschieden wird, hat wohl vorher niemand geahnt.


----------



## Sammael

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

schwarzmeergrundel?!
wer hat denn da die Fischbestimmung gemacht?


----------



## maikii91

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 26.10.2013
*Zeit:* 16-01:00 uhr
*Wind: *zu anfang etwas mehr später kaum noch 
*Brandung:* etwas 
*Wasser:* klar ,dennoch kraut
*Wetter: *trocken
*Lufttemp: *10°C
*Ort:* Püttsee
*wurfweite:* 30-alles was geht 
*Fang: *zu dritt 7 platten davon 2 mit 35cm und der rest zu klein 
und 1 krabbe 

dauerhaft leere haken dank der krabben die müssten erstmal satt sein


----------



## N00blikE05

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Maestro schrieb:


> Moin! Nun bin ich ja schon seit einiger Zeit hier im Board, habe aber bisher nie einen Beitrag verfasst, weil mein Anglerleben bisher so spannend nicht war. Aber was uns gestern beim Vereinsangeln in der Brandung passiert ist, habe ich noch nicht erlebt.
> 
> *Datum:* 26.10.2013
> *Zeit:* 14-23h
> *WO:* Bliesdorf
> *Wind: *3 SW
> *Brandung:* kaum
> *Wasser:* klar ,kein kraut
> *Wetter: *trocken
> *Lufttemp: *16°C
> *wurfweite:* 20- 120m
> *Fang: *mit 14 Personen einige untermassige Platte und Dorsche, ein Platten von 27cm, 1 Schwarzmeergrundel!!!, 10 Köhler!!
> 
> Eigentlich wollten wir den Dorschen und Platten nachstellen. Dass das Angeln aber ausschliesslich mit Exoten entschieden wird, hat wohl vorher niemand geahnt.



Du meinst wahrscheinlich eine Aalmutter und keine Grundel


----------



## Maestro

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



N00blikE05 schrieb:


> Du meinst wahrscheinlich eine Aalmutter und keine Grundel


Nee, das war tatsächlich eine Grundel. Den Unterschied bekomme ich hin. Eine Aalmutter konnten wir uns gestern auch noch in Natur anschauen.
Das die im Nord-Ostsee-Kanal die "Seuche" sind habe ich ja schon gehört. Aber in der Brandung war mir das auch neu.


----------



## Maik-FL

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Sammael schrieb:


> schwarzmeergrundel?!
> wer hat denn da die Fischbestimmung gemacht?




Schwarzmeergrundeln sind schon seit 2010 im NOK bekannt, reichlich vertreten und breiten sich munter aus ... .


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 22.10.2013
*Zeit:* 18-24 uhr
*Wind: *2-3 SO
*Brandung:* anfangs etwas,später weniger
*Wasser:* mäßig trüb, später aufklarend ,kein kraut
*Wetter: *spätsommerliche Temperaturen, ab 21.00 heller Mond
*Lufttemp: *18°C, bis 20.00 nur Pulli an...
*Ort:* Bliesdorf
*wurfweite:* Anfang 3. Farbe bis Anfang 6. Farbe
*Fang: *3 Nemos, es ist zum heulen..*

Keine Krebse, aber auch keine Fische (für mich). Aber den Degl durfte ich kennenlernen, der hat zumindest vier Köhler verhaftet. Haben uns sehr nett unterhalten, was den Abend sehr kurzweilig gestaltete. Danke nochmals dafür und LG. nsonsten traumhafter Sternenhimmel, und die Hoffnung auf bessere Fänge beim nächsten Tripp. 
*
P.S.: Bei ca. 110 Metern Entfernung muss eine heftige Kannte sein, hing einige Male fest, mit einem Abriss. Man spürte beim Einholen jedes mal einen Aufsetzer, wenn man drüber zog. Sowohl Nähe Slippe, als auch 500 Meter weiter rechts davon. Hat jemand die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht? Ist da die 1. Sandbank da so flach oder hat Bliesdorf Muschelkanten, Lehmkanten or what?*

Petri Carsten

*


----------



## Sammael

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



N00blikE05 schrieb:


> Du meinst wahrscheinlich eine Aalmutter und keine Grundel


Das war auch meine vermutung


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 22.10.13
*Ort*: Bliesdorf
*Wetter*: trocken
*Wind*: Süd 3
*Angelzeit*: 18h-24h
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Vorfach*: Ein-Haken-Nachläufer, ca. 80 cm
*Wurfweiten*: 100m ca.
*Fang*: 2 maßige Dorsche und 4 Köhler

Die Köhler bissen vorsichtig um aber dann richtig rabatz an der Rute zu machen






Carsten (NaturalBornFisher) kennen gelernt und seine interessante Brandungskombi bewundert

gruß degl


----------



## ulfopr

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo ertstmal ist zwar kein Fangbericht aber es könnte einer folgen. Will mittwoch nach kühlungsborn an die buckspitze und wollte fragen ob es sich lohnt oder nicht. Vielleicht war ja jemand vor kurzem da. Hoffe jemand kann meine frage beantworten #h


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hier kommen ja zur Zeit einige Köhler raus... Über welche Größen sprechen wir da?


----------



## Corinna68

*AW: Aktuelle Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



mcmc schrieb:


> Wie man dem Forum entnehmen kann, geht die Brandungssaison endlich los. Ich denke, es ist sinnvoll einen Thread einzustellen, der nur Fangberichte enthält ohne Geplapper (muss natürlich auch mal sein, aber nicht in diesem Thread). Soll also nur reine Information sein, damit man sich informieren kann, wo etwas geht und wo nicht.
> Sämtliche Nichtfangmeldungen wird der Moderator ohne Komentar löschen. Es steht jedem frei zu einem Angeltag oder besonderen Fisch einen Extrathread im Forum zu eröffnen.



Wird mal Zeit dafür#6#c


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*ienstag, 29.10.2013
*Ort*: Lübecker Bucht, Nähe Neustadt 
*Wetter*: erst Regen, ab 21:00 sternenklar
*Wasser*: trübe, erst auflaufend, später zurückgehend, aufklarend
*Wind*: Südwest 6, abnehmend 4-5, exakt auflandig
*Mond*: keiner
*Angelzeit*: 19:30h-1:30h
*Köder*: 60 Wattis
*Vorfach*:Ein-Haken-Nachläufer, ca. 60 cm lief am besten
*Wurfweiten*: 60-100 m
*Fang*: 13 maßige Dorsche, davon drei knapp über 50. Außerdem ca. 10 kleine wieder zurück. Alle in Top-Kondition, prall gefüllt mit Garnelen und Tangläufern. Keine einzige Platte

Der fünfte Ansitz diesen Herbst und eeeendlich ein gutes Fangergebnis. Die ersten 3 Stunden grenzwertige Verhältnisse mit Sturmboen, sehr viel Kraut (nervige Rotalgen)und starke Seitenströmung. Nur mit durchgehender 50er Schnur, 200 gr. und einer Rute machbar. Bis 23:00 erst drei Fische gefangen, das Wetter und Wasser beruhigten sich, zweite Rute klargemacht und dann gings plötzlich los! Fast jeder Wurf ein Treffer, bis die Würmer alle waren. Perlen erwiesen sich als absolute Bissbremsen, die Fische wollten nackte Mundschnüre. Perfekter Abend.

Petri, Carsten


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 31.10.2013
*Zeit*: 19.00-02.00 uhr
*Wind:* SSW von 0-4, ablandig
*Brandung:* schwach und nur sehr weit draußen
*Wasser:* war kaum da, 1. und 2. sandbank war ab 21.00 uhr trocken, klares wasser ,kein kraut
*Wetter:* bedeckt,anfangs trocken gegen ende regen
*Lufttemp:* 8-10°C
*Ort:* wie immer
*wurfweite:* volle power und noch mehr,bis spule leer|bigeyes
*Fang:* 5 leos und 10 scheiben( nur 3 zum mitnehmen) sowie 7 nemos






ohne watbüx und sehr viel laufen, hatte man keine chance auf fisch...


----------



## bukare

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 27.10.-30.10.2013
Zeit: 18.00-24.00 uhr
Wind: SSW-SW von 4-6, von links
Brandung:gut bis zu gut
Wasser: knapp unter normal (Montag war angeln wegen Sturm unmöglich und Dienstag in der Frühe, war kein Wasser da)  
Wetter: überwiegend klar mit ein paar Tropfen dazwischen
Ort: Meschendorf (Sonntag) B´ende (Dienstag und Mittwoch)
Wurfweite: 60-90m in der Tendenz stark abnehmend
Fang: So: 2 Leos,  2 Köhler (40cm), 0 Scheiben einige Nemos
         Di: 9 Leos 3 Nemos
         Mi: 8 Leos 3 Nemos
Fänger: Matze, Danilo und Ich

Würmer waren immer sehr klein, egal von wo. 
Danilo haste jut jemacht!!


----------



## meckchris

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 2.11.2013
Zeit: 18.00-24.00 uhr
Wind: SW  4 Bft abnehmend
Brandung :anfangs gut,abnehmend
Fang: 2 Leos, 1 Köhler,1 Flunder
Ort:           Meschendorf

Bemerkung:alle Fische bis 21.00 Uhr,mit dem zurückgehenden Wasser blieben die Bisse aus


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: Kumpel und ich
Datum: 07.11.2013
Zeit: 18.30-01.00 uhr
Wind: W-SW 4, später SW knappe 3, schräg auflandig, später seitlich
Brandung: anfangs ok, später ruhiger
Wasser: Stand 35 cm über normal (laut Pegel Heiligehafen, im Laufe des Abends rückläufig, leicht getrübt, leichte Seitenströmung, Berge von Kraut am Strand, im Wasser aber nur auf den ersten Metern, und das nach zwei Tagen strammer 6-7 aus West
Wetter: wolkenlos, mondlos ab 21:00, diesig, kurz nach Neumond
Ort: Nähe Dazendorf 
Wurfweite: 30 - 130 m
Fänge: Alles probiert, was die Trickkiste hergab: Mundschnüre lang, kurz, oben, unten, mit und ohne Geperle, Rollblei, Tunke, Zupfen, Platzwechsel; ohne nennenswerte Erfolge: ich 8 untermaßige Leos, Kumpel immerhin zwei Butt, knapp über Maß und ebenfalls einige Nemos#c Im Grunde kein einziger vernünftiger Fisch rausgekommen.

Wo bleibt bloß der Nord-Ost-Wind? Wird Zeit, dass es kälter wird, waren immer noch sehr viele Krebse unterwegs...

Petri, Carsten


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 09.11.2013
*Zeit: *19.30-02.30 uhr
*Wind:* SSW von 1-3, ablandig
*Brandung:* von kaum bis  nix da
*Wasser:* wieder niedrigwasser, klar ,ohne kraut,im verlauf ist der pegel um weitere 20cm gefallen
*Wetter:* anfangs klar mit etwas mondlicht- später bedeckt,anfangs trocken gegen ende regen
*Lufttemp:* 6-7°C
*Ort:* wie immer
*wurfweite:* volle power und noch mehr,bis spule leer
*Fang:* 4 leos und 4 scheiben sowie 3 nemos

kaum bisse (noch 40 wattis über),war sehr wenig fisch unterwegs


----------



## sheppi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 09.11.2013
*Zeit: *17 - 22 uhr
*Wind:* SSW , ablandig
*Brandung:* sehr wenig
*Wasser:* sehr niedrig man konnte ohne Wathose ca. 100 m bis an die Spitze der Buhnen gehen
*Wetter:* anfangs starker Regen mit Sturmböen, später klarer Himmel und kaum Wind
*Lufttemp:* 6°C
*Ort:* Schönberger Strand
*wurfweite:* alles was geht
*Fang:* zu zweit 25 Dorsche davon 20 Maßige.
Der Größte hatte 58cm

Mein bisher erfoglreichster Tag in der Brandung...
#6


----------



## florenz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 9.11.13
Wo: im wasser
Zeit: 16:30-23:30
Wind: schraeg 6-7 (SW)
Brandung: gut
Wurfweite: 20-120m
Wetter: trocken, ab 23 uhr leichter regen
Lufttemperatur: ca. 6ºC
Fang: zu dritt: 8 köhler, 13 leos, 3 platten und diverse nemos#6:vik:


----------



## meckchris

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 12.11.13
Wo: Meschendorf
Zeit: 15-22 Uhr
Wind: schraeg 6-7 (SW)
Brandung: gut
Wurfweite: 50-100m
Wetter: abschnittsweise Sprühregen
Lufttemperatur: ca. 6ºC
Fang: zu zweit:  11 leos

beste Beißphase bei einsetzender Dunkelheit in ordentlichen Größen|kopfkrat


----------



## reddragon1960

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer : ein Kumpel und ich
Datum:19.11.2013
Wo: Gross Schwansee
Zeit: 16.30 - 20.30 Uhr
Wind: SW3 auf NW 3 abnehmend
Brandung: leicht schräg
Wurfweite:um 100 Meter
Lufttemperatur: 6 Grad
Fang : 3 Dorsche 2 Platten |supergri


----------



## Brutzlaff

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: Ich
Datum: 19.11.2013
Wo: Bülk
Wind: konnte sich nicht entscheiden, nachher auch kaum vorhanden
Uhrzeit: 16:30 -21:00
Brandung: kaum bis gar nicht
Fang: 6 Dorsch zwischen 40-45, ca 12-15 Nemos, hab bei acht aufgehört zu zählen.

So ein Brandungsangeln hatte ich ewig nicht mehr! Die erste Rute war keine 3minuten im Wasser, da klingelte schon das Dorschtelefon! Sogar ne Dublette war dabei! Zum Teil kam ich nicht mal dazu, den Bissanzeiger einzuhängen, da war schon wieder Alarm!


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*
Anhang anzeigen 211782

Wer:* ich
*Datum:* 22.11.2013
*Zeit:* 18.00-01.30 Uhr*
Ort:* Rosenfelde
*Wind:* NNO 4, schräg auflandig
*Brandung:* ganz ordentliche Welle, aber noch ganz ohne Kraut
*Wasser:* 8,5 Grad, Stand 40 cm über normal (laut Pegel Heiligehafen), im Laufe des  Abends rückläufig, trübe, leichte Seitenströmung, 
*Wetter:* stark bewölkt, zeitweise Nieseln, Mond ab 22:00 aber nur zu erahnen, aber insgesamt nicht wirklich dunkel, da kurznach Vollmond
*Wurfweite:* 60 - 120 m, Fische eher landnah gefangen
*Fänge:* drei Dorsch, fünf Köhler :vik: (wer hätte das jemals für möglich gehalten???), eine MeFo, allesamt um 40 cm, einige Mini-Dorsche, keine einzige Platte
*Beisszeit: *7 von 9 maßigen Fischen von 21:00 bis 23:00 Uhr, MeFo um halb eins letzter Biss und Fisch
*Montagen: *Einzelhaken-Montagen (Nachläufer und Standard), Perlen liefen gut

Traumabend, #6 Petri, Carsten


----------



## BountyHunter81

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 21.11.2013
Zeit: 15 - 23.30Uhr
Ort: Börgerende
Wind: 2-3 bft aus N-NW
Wasser: wenig Brandung und klar
Wetter: dicht bewölkt, selten leichter Sprühregen
Wurfweite: 30-90m
Fänge: 1 Dorsch (42cm), 4 Köhler (35-39cm), 1 Platte (47cm, 1,1kg!)

Geplant war in die Morgendämmerung zu angeln, wegen übermäßig vieler Nemos dann vorzeitig abgebrochen.#d


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 23.11.2013
Zeit : 15.30 - 22.30 Uhr 
Wind : NW 2-3 drehend auf West 2-3
Brandung : wenig
Wasser : ging später zurück,sonst klar ohne Kraut
Würfweite : alles was ging
Ort : Kalifornien 
Fang : 11 Dorsche zwischen 38 und 56 und ein paar nemos

War seit fast ein jähr ohne brandeln mal wieder total geil !!!!!!!
Hab mir noch einige gute abgedreht :c man merkt mir fehlt die Übung 
War ein sehr schöner Abend,auch das man total alleine war :l
Keiner der ein dauernd mit der Funzel blendet und vollquatscht|supergri


----------



## meckchris

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 23.11.2013
Zeit : 14.30 - 23.30 Uhr 
Wind : NW 3 
Brandung : leichte Brandung
Würfweite : um die 100m
Ort :Mecklenburger Bucht
Fang :zu zweit 34 Köhler,4 Platte,1 Dorsch;+

kurz geworfen,weit geworfen-fast nur Köhler gefangen,Doubletten-alles dabei
ein kurzweiliger schöner Angelabend mit sehr zufriedenen Anglern#h

Grüße an den Lippi,der noch länger durchgehalten hat!:g


----------



## boot

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Sonntag 24.11.13
*Ort*: *Bei Flensburg*

*Angelzeit*: 5:15 bis 7:30
*Köder*: Gufi
*Vorfach*ose mit Wurm

*Fang*:1Dorsch-----11 Köhler


----------



## derlippi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Das erlebt man auch nicht alle Tage…

  Datum: 23.11.2013
  Zeit: 15:00 – 06:00
  Ort: Nähe Boltenhagen
  Wind: Anfangs Nord später Richtung West 
  Wasser: Anfangs Trübe zum späteren Verlauf Klar und ohne Kraut
  Der Wasserpegel ist im Verlauf der Nacht deutlich zurückgegangen
  Wetter: Suuuuper
  Wurfweite: 80 – 100m
  Fänge: 17 Köhler (alle um die 40cm kleinster: 38cm größter 45cm)
  Ich habe mir in Anbetracht des fehlenden Mindestmaßes in unseren Breiten ein persönliches Maß von 38cm (wie beim Dorsch) gesetzt. Das ist denke ich fair…
  4 Dorsche (größter 56cm, 47cm, 38cm und 36cm)
  Von den Dorschen habe ich die 2 kleineren wider in die Freiheit entlassen.
  4 Schollen (Größte 42cm, 36cm, rest nicht der Rede Wert.)


Bin jedenfalls sehr begeistert und der erste Köhler hat den Weg auch gleich am nächsten Tag in meinen Magen gefunden...Suuuper Lecker...

@MeckChris: Schöne Grüße zurück...das länger bleiben hat sich nicht wirklich gelont jedoch hat es immer wider gut gebissen...die Dorsche kamen dann gegen 2 Uhr morgens.

Schade das es nicht so richtig mit dem Treffen geklappt hat...aber sag das nächste mal wenn du los willst gern Bescheid. Vielleicht klappt es ja mal.

Zum Abschluß noch ein kleines Fangbild.

Grüße in die community...

Der Lippi


----------



## florenz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 30.11.2013
Zeit : 16:30 - 23 Uhr 
Wind : NW 1-2 drehend auf nord 2-3
Brandung : wenig
Wasser :  klar ohne Kraut
Würfweite : 20m - vulle pulle
Ort :  neustädter bucht
Fang zu dritt: 9 leos, 1 seelachs, 1 platte und paar nemos (15- 20 stück)


----------



## ade

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 02.12.
Zeit: 16.00 - 21.00
Ort: Brasilien
Zwei Dorsche (41 cm und 45 cm) und ca. zehn Nemos. 
Gegen 20 Uhr plötzlich zwei Wildschweine ca. 10 m neben mir, hab mich zu Tode erschrocken, die sich aber auch.


----------



## BountyHunter81

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 30.11.2013
Zeit: 15:00 - 0:00Uhr
Ort: Börgerende
Wind: anfangs 4 aus N - NW, später 2-3 aus W, 
Wetter: bewölkt, ab und an leichter Regen
Wasser: erst kräftige Brandung mit zunehmend ablandigem Wind kaum noch Welle, insgesamt sehr wenig Kraut
Wurfweite: bis etwa 90m
Fänge: 2 Dorsche (43 u. 48) zwei magere Dorsche mit 37,9cm und deutlich weniger Nemos als die letzten Wochen, nicht ein Köhler diesmal


----------



## Rapalla

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 03/04.12.2013
Zeit: 22:00 - 04:00Uhr
Ort: Zingst Seebrücke
Wind: anfangs aus W , später aus SW
Wetter: bewölkt, diesig, später etwas Nebel
Wasser: anfangs wenig Brandung mit zunehmend ablandigem Wind später kräftiger, der Wind hat das Wasser stark zurück gedrängt, kein Kraut
Wurfweite: bis etwa 100m
Fänge: Nichts, die Köder blieben unberührt. Als ich ankam war ein Einheimischer vor Ort, hatte ein paar Heringe im Eimer, er packte ein und hatte recht dass ich nichts fangen werde.


----------



## Vossibaer100

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum 2.12.13  von 15 bis ca 18.30
Ort: Dierhagen
Wetter: 2-3 bft aus west südwest, trocken 4°C später 0°C, hoher Wasserstand
Köder: Wattis
Gerät: 2 Brandungsruten mit 2 Haken System  170 Kralle dran
Wurfweiten: 1 Rute alles was ging und eine etwas dichter wobei die Rute die weiter draussen war besser gefangen hat
Fänge: 8 Dorsche ca 40 bis 48 cm und 6 platten davon 3 über 40 cm


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 06.12.2013
Zeit: 21:00 - 04:00Uhr
Ort: Neustädter Bucht
Wind: W/NW 5-7 ablandig
Wetter: sternenklar, kein Mond, frostig
Wasser: gleichbleibendes Hochwasser ca 1 m üN nach extremem Niedrigwassser durch Orkan, kräftige Strömung, leichter Wellengang, Kraut war weiter draußen erträglich, in Ufernähe nicht fischbar
Montagen: 180er rollte über den Grung wie ne Erbse |bigeyes, erst 230er hielt einigermaßen. Kralle war aufgrund des vielen Seegrases im Wasser nicht die optimale Wahl. Lange Nachläufer (60er) ohne Schnick Schnack brachten die Fische
Wurfweite: 60 - 130 m, Kleinfisch recht nah, Maßige nur volle Pulle...
Fänge: vier Dorsch um 40, fünf Nemos, wieder keine Platte

War nicht mutig genug, schon in den Wind zu gehen nach dem Sturm. Wunderschöne Nacht, extrem klare Sicht, dutzende Sternschnuppen gesehen, weit und breit keine Menschenseele, herrlich! #6


----------



## BountyHunter81

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 13.12.2013
Zeit: 15-22:00 Uhr
Ort: Börgerende
Wind: kaum vorhande
Wetter: bewölkt
Wasser: kaum Bewegung drin, glasklar, krautfrei
Wurfweite: 30-100m
Fänge: 1 Knurri, sonst absolut überhaupt gar nix, kein Biss, kein Zupfer, nicht mal ein Hänger der einen irgendwie beschäftigt hätte


----------



## sheppi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 13.12.2013
Zeit: 19-23:00 Uhr
Ort: Schönberger Strand 
Wind: kaum vorhanden
Wetter: teilweise bewölkt, dann wieder klar
Wasser: keine Brandung 
Wurfweite: -100m
Fänge: zu zweit:
8 Dorsche, davon 4 maßig (größter hatte 50 cm)
2 Platte, eine maßig (32 cm)

Der Mond war extrem hell, konnte ohne Strinlampe die Würmer aufziehen....
Die Bisse kamen immer nur dann wenn sich Wolken vor den Mond geschoben haben...
Wirklich nicht ein biss bei klarem Himmel...


----------



## meckchris

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 15.12.2013
Zeit: 15-23:00 Uhr
Ort:Mecklenburger Bucht
Wind: kaum vorhanden
Wetter: teilweise bewölkt, dann wieder klar
Wasser: fast keine Brandung 
Wurfweite: 100-120m
Fänge: zu zweit: Dorsche 0, 5 Platte, 2 Aalmuttern

mauer Ansitz mit etlichen Widrigkeiten,Mond falscher Wind und Mefowatangler


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 20.12.13
*Wo*: Neustädter Bucht
*Wann*: 18:00 - 02:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 60 bis 100
*Wind*: 4 - 6 SW
*Wasser*: relativ moderate Brandung, angetrübt, wenig Kraut, stark ablaufend, 60 cm Pegelunterschied, ca. 7 Grad
*Wetter*: Wolkenfelder und klare Abschnitte wechselten sich ab, später etwas eingetrübte Sicht
*Mond*: einige Tage nach Vollmond ging die Scheibe ab 20:00 hoch, zeitweise sehr hell, für sie Jahreszeit milde 5 Grad
*Fische*: 8 Dorsche, 7 zwischen 38 und 44, ein Ausreißer mit 54


----------



## heini mück

*AW: Aktuelle Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Sonntag, 29.12.2013
*Ort*: DK Als
*Wetter*: Sonne,Wolken, Regen alles da
*Wind*: Südwest 3
*Angelzeit*: 16h-22h
*Köder*: Wattis und Ringler
*Vorfach*:verschiedene 2 Haken Systeme 
*Wurfweiten*: 30-100m 
*Fang*: zu zweit Vatter und ich, 1 maßigen Dorsch 46 cm, 52  maßige Flunder und Klieschen von 27 bis 46 cm

war absolut Top besser geht kaum :m


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 30.12.13
*Wo*: Neustädter Bucht
*Wann*: 20:30 - 03:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 60 bis 100
*Wind*: 4 - 5 S/SSW
*Wasser*: relativ moderate Brandung, angetrübt, teils Kraut, leicht auflaufend, ca. 6 Grad
*Wetter*: bewölkt und zeitweise Regen
*Mond*: Neumond und somit duster
*Fische*: 4 Dorsche, alle um 45, sechs Dorsche um 35 schwimmen wieder

Fazit: perfekte Bedingungen, eigentlich wie aus dem Lehrbuch, das Ergebnis entsprach diesen aber leider nicht.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 03.01.14
*Wo*: Neustädter Bucht
*Wann*: 19:00 - 03:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 70 bis 110
*Wind*: 4 - 6 SSW
*Wasser*: relativ moderate Brandung, angetrübt, wenig Kraut, ablaufend, 50 cm Pegelunterschied, ca. 6 Grad
*Wetter*: Klare Nacht bis auf eine halbe Stunde Starkregen mit Sturmböen, für sie Jahreszeit milde 5 Grad
*Mond*: einige Tage nach Neumond, dunkel
*Montagen: *Verschiedene durchprobiert, alle Fische auf langen Nachläufer, Seeringler entpuppten sich wieder als absolute Bissbremse
*Fische*: 1 maßiger Dorsche, fünf kleinere schwimmen wieder


----------



## mathei

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 04.01.14
*Wo*: Mecklenburg
*Wann*: 16:00 - 09:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: ca 70 m
*Wind*: 4 - 5 SSW
*Wasser*: kaum Brandung, klar, wenig Kraut, zulaufend, 40 cm Pegelunterschied, ca. 4 Grad
*Wetter*: Klare Nacht bis auf wenige wolken, für sie Jahreszeit milde 5 Grad
*Mond*: etwas
*Montagen: *Verschiedene durchprobiert, Wattwurm
*Fische*: 4 x platten, nicht die übergröße

Fazit: um mitternacht abgebrochen wegen mangelder bissausbeute.viele angler am strand, welche nach und nach verschwanden. für dieses jahr schon früh entscheidert :vik:


----------



## florenz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 02.01.14
*Wo*: fehmarn
*Wann*: 16 - 22 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 30-vule pulle
*Wind*: NW 6
*Wasser*: gute brandung, wasser extrem aufgespült kein kraut
*Wetter*: bisschen regen später etwas mehr
*Fang: *3 untermaßige dorsche  

Fazit: beisst einfach nix dolles dieses jahr, ca 20 mal losgewesen diese saison und vllt 2 mal gut gefangen, sonst immer schlecht. aber immerhin nicht einmal ohne fisch am wasser gestanden  hfftl wird das bald mal besser...#q


----------



## sheppi

*Datum*: 06.01.14
*Wo*: Kiel
*Wann*: 16 - 20 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 30-100m
*Wind*: ganz ordentlich
*Wasser*: Brandung für Kieler Innenförde recht gut
*Wetter*: bewölkt
*Fang: *3 maßige dorsche größter hatte 45cm
etliche Nemos


----------



## Michinew

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 08.01.14
Wo: Ostsee, Dänemark
Wann: 15 - 16.30Uhr
Wurfweite: 15 - 30m
Wind: SSW / 3-4
Wasser: Super ruhig
Wetter: bewölkt
Fang: 2 Mefo's (43cm und ca. 37 cm) die Kleine zurückgesetzt


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



BountyHunter81 schrieb:


> Datum: 13.12.2013
> Zeit: 15-22:00 Uhr
> Ort: Börgerende
> Wind: kaum vorhande
> Wetter: bewölkt
> Wasser: kaum Bewegung drin, glasklar, krautfrei
> Wurfweite: 30-100m
> Fänge: 1 Knurri, sonst absolut überhaupt gar nix, kein Biss, kein Zupfer, nicht mal ein Hänger der einen irgendwie beschäftigt hätte



Dein "knurri" ist ein seeskorpion...


----------



## Andi Elbe

*Datum*: 10.01.14
*Wo*: Nähe Weißenhäuser Strand
*Wann*: 18.00 - 2.30 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 50-100m
*Wind*: ca. 5 Bft. in Böen 6-7 
*Wasser*: gute Brandung, trübes Wasser, etwas Kraut
*Wetter*: abwechselnd bewölkt und sternenklar - teilweise sehr hell durch den Mond
*Fang: *Kumpel: 4 Platte und 2 Dorsche und ein paar Nemos
Ich: 7 Dorsche bis 63 cm und 2 Platte bis 51 cm 4 Nemos

Petri Heil #h


----------



## O.B.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Andi Elbe schrieb:


> *Datum*: 10.01.14
> *Wo*: Nähe Weißenhäuser Strand
> *Wann*: 18.00 - 2.30 Uhr
> *Wurfweite*: 50-100m
> *Wind*: ca. 5 Bft. in Böen 6-7
> *Wasser*: gute Brandung, trübes Wasser, etwas Kraut
> *Wetter*: abwechselnd bewölkt und sternenklar - teilweise sehr hell durch den Mond
> *Fang: *Kumpel: 4 Platte und 2 Dorsche und ein paar Nemos
> Ich: 7 Dorsche bis 63 cm und 2 Platte bis 51 cm 4 Nemos
> 
> Petri Heil #h



petri heil schön fangen:m


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 16.01.14
*Wer*: Ich
*Wo*: Bliesdorf
*Wann*: 18:30 - 03:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 40 bis 100, Fangweite 60 - 80 
*Montagen*: Überwiegend auf Einzelhakenvorfach Standard, kurze Mundschnüre, später mit Wasserberuhigung und abnehmender Fresslaune lange Nachläufer
*Wind*: 4 - 5 O-SO, später abnehmend 3, eher süddrehend
*Wasser*: schöne, kräftige Brandung, angetrübt, kein Kraut, Pegel ca. 50 cm über normal, gleichbleibend, ca. 5 Grad
*Wetter*: Regen, Regen, Regen. Ab 1:00 Uhr trocken, aber bewölkt
*Mond*: Vollmond, dank der Wolkendecke trotzdem recht dunkel
*Fang*: 20 maßige Dorsch, 4 Nemos retour. Keine Platte. Gute Durchschnittsgröße, die Hälfte der Fische ü 50, top Kondition, pralle Bäuche (Garnelen, Würmer und Tobse)

Fazit: Lange mussten wir auf östliche Winde warten...!
Wat'n Fest! Zweitbestes persönliches Brandungsergebnis ever... So kann's weitergehen. #6


----------



## davidbj1979

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



NaturalBornFisher schrieb:


> *Datum*: 16.01.14
> *Wer*: Ich
> *Wo*: Bliesdorf
> *Wann*: 18:30 - 03:00 Uhr
> *Wurfweite*: 40 bis 100, Fangweite 60 - 80
> *Montagen*: Überwiegend auf Einzelhakenvorfach Standard, kurze Mundschnüre, später mit Wasserberuhigung und abnehmender Fresslaune lange Nachläufer
> *Wind*: 4 - 5 O-SO, später abnehmend 3, eher süddrehend
> *Wasser*: schöne, kräftige Brandung, angetrübt, kein Kraut, Pegel ca. 50 cm über normal, gleichbleibend, ca. 5 Grad
> *Wetter*: Regen, Regen, Regen. Ab 1:00 Uhr trocken, aber bewölkt
> *Mond*: Vollmond, dank der Wolkendecke trotzdem recht dunkel
> *Fang*: 20 maßige Dorsch, 4 Nemos retour. Keine Platte. Gute Durchschnittsgröße, die Hälfte der Fische ü 50, top Kondition, pralle Bäuche (Garnelen, Würmer und Tobse)
> 
> Fazit: Lange mussten wir auf östliche Winde warten...!
> Wat'n Fest! Zweitbestes persönliches Brandungsergebnis ever... So kann's weitergehen. #6



Glückwunsch hat sich ja echt gelohnt
Weiss jemand wie es auf Fehmarn in Staberhuk läuft will da morgen mal hoch DANKE  ;-)


----------



## davidbj1979

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Gerade von Bliesdorf zurück
2 Angler
Wind anfang 4 dann 5 Ost  Südost
Wasserstand +35 - + 40 cm tendens steigend
Himmel anfangs klar später bedeckt 
Vereinzelt Kraut
Angelzeit 15 - 01 Uhr
Anfangs 2 Platten später insgesamt 11 Dorsche
Davon 6 Nemos und  7 Stck um die 40 cm


----------



## maik79

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:24.1.2014
Wo:Rerik
Zeit:17-21 Uhr
Wind:OST
Wetter:Kalt -6grad aber trocken
Fang: 3massige platte
 und 2 untermassige


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 09.02.14
*Wer*: Ich
*Wo*: Wulfen
*Wann*: 17:30 - 23:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 60 bis 125
*Montagen*: Alles was die Tasche hergibt
*Wind*: 4 - 5 SSO/S, 
*Wasser*: schöne, kräftige Brandung, angetrübt, kein Kraut, Pegel ca. 60 cm während des Angelns gestiegen, ca. 2,5 Grad
*Wetter*: stetiger Nieselregen, milde 5 Grad. 
*Mond*: zunehmender Halbmond, dank der Wolkendecke trotzdem recht dunkel
*Fang*:Abgeschneidert. Nüscht. Nicht einmal ein Nemo. Rein gar nüscht. Kein einziger Biss, nicht ein Wurm angebissen.


----------



## maik79

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:8.2.2014
Wo: Rerik
Wind:Süd 4-5
Zeit:  17-21 Uhr
Wetter: leichter regen
Wurfweite: alles wasgeht
Montagen  alles ausprobiert
Fang:  nichts nichtmal ein biss


----------



## derlippi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Was ist denn hier los???
Geht aktuell niemand Brandungsangeln?
Wo sind die Fangberichte......


----------



## florenz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Ich gehe am samstag erst wieder los, mal sehen ob was geht^^


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 24.02.14
*Wer*: Ich
*Wo*: Bliesdorf
*Wann*: 17:30 - 02:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 40 bis 120, Fangweite 60 - 80 
*Montagen*: 2-Haken-Loop-Rig mit langem Nachläufer, z.T. 1-Haken-Montagen um auf max. Weite zu kommen
*Köder*: Konsequent zum testen mit Tobis am zweiten Haken gefischt, mal oben, mal unten, Watties, Seeringler
*Wind*: 4 - 5 S-SO, später abnehmend 3, eher süddrehend
*Wasser*: mäßige Brandung, verhältnismäßig klar, kein Kraut, Pegel ca. 40 cm von Niedrig- auf Normalniveau ansteigend, ca. 3 Grad
*Wetter*: sternenklar, gute Sicht
*Mond*: Mond (halb, abnehmend) schon tagsüber untergegangen, dunkel
*Fang*: 8 maßige Dorsch, 2 Nemos retour, eine Platte (28 cm). Durchschnittsgröße um 40, nur 2 ü 50; gut  in Form, aber bis auf ein paar kleine Muscheln leere Mägen; alle kräftig gebissen, tief geschluckt

*Fazit*:Bis 23:00 Uhr kurzweiliges Fischen, danach absolut tote Hose. Drei Dorsche (darunter der Größte des Abends, aber auch ein Untermaßiger) und die kleine Platte auf Tobse pur! Erstaunlich!


----------



## meckchris

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 02:03:2014
*Wer*:Kumpel+ Ich
*Wo*: Elmenhorst
*Wann*: 17:00 - 23:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 60 bis 100 
*Montagen*: 2-Haken mit langem Nachläufer und 1-Haken-Montagen 
*Köder*:Wattis und Heringfetzen
*Wind*: 2-3 S-SW
*Wasser*: fast keine Brandung, verhältnismäßig klar, kein Kraut, 
*Wetter*: sternenklar, gute Sicht
*Fang*:3 Platte +eine Aalmutter
*Fazit*:wenig Brandung,wenig Fisch-aber viel frische Luft und lecker Bratwurst am Lagerfeuer


----------



## mefofänger

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

gestern in der brandung
*Datum*:Freitag, 14.03.14
*Ort*: hohwacht
*Wetter*: Sonne,bewölkt,starkregen
*Wind*: westnordwest böen bis 9
*Wasserstand*: - 1m
*Angelzeit*: 18h-02h
*Köder*: Wattis und Ringler
*Vorfach*:verschiedene systeme
*Wurfweiten*: 60m - 140m 
*Fang*: ca.12 dorsche um 40cm 4platte 36 - 46cm
mfg Mefofänger


----------



## KielerSprotte85

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:Freitag, 14.03.14
Ort: Surendorf
Wetter: bewölkt,später Regen
Wind: West Böen bis 9
Angelzeit: 18.30h-22.30h
Köder: Wattis und Ringler
Vorfach:verschiedene systeme
Wurfweiten: 60m - 100m 
Fang: ca. 10 Dorsche (6 mitgenommen zwischen 43 und 48cm), 2 Platten
Beißzeit: ab 20 Uhr

Der Wind stand ja vorher fest, das der ungünstig von seitlich hinten kommt, aber das das Wasser dann ca. 15-20 m wegläuft... fast wie an der Nordsee :q
Konnten mit Stiefeln dann gut 20 m rauslaufen zum werfen...
Ab 22 Uhr hat der Wind noch mal ordentlich aufgefrischt und Regen setzte ein. Haben dann abgebrochen.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Nach drei ungeposteten Nullnummern (Neustadt Klinikum, Bliesdorf, Strand Miramar auf Fehmarn) endlich wieder eine Meldung wert:*

Datum*: 21.03.14
*Wer*: Ich
*Wo*: Bliesdorf
*Wann*: 20:00 - 02:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 60 bis 130, Fangweite > 100 m
*Montagen*: 1-Haken-Montagen um auf max. Weite zu kommen, langer Nachläufer lief optimal, gelbe Perle fangfördernd
*Köder*: Watties
*Wind*: 3 -4 S, später W drehend
*Wasser*: mäßige Brandung, zunehmend ruhiger, klar, kein Kraut, Pegel von 40 cm über Normalniveau auf - 10 ablaufend, ca. 5 Grad
*Wetter*: sternenklar, gute Sicht
*Mond*: Scheibe kurz nach Vollmond, Aufgang ca 22 Uhr
*Fang*: 3 maßige Dorsch, davon 2 ü 50, gut  in Form, aber bis auf ein  paar kleine Fische leere Mägen; eine Platte (28 cm), 6 Köhler von 37 bis 42 cm, alle Fische kräftig gebissen, tief geschluckt, nur wenige Fehlbisse

*Fazit*: Die Köhler sind immer noch in der Ostsee und beißen wieder. Bin gespannt ob sich das zur Normalität entwickelt. Bedingungen waren eigentlich suboptimal, Ergebnis eine positive Überaschung. Bis 2.00 Uhr bei über 10 Grad Lufttemperatur noch entpannt im Pulli geangelt, ahhhh, herrlicher Abend. #6


----------



## Mefospezialist

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

So nun mal ein kleiner Bericht über meinen Kurztrip auf die Insel mit einem Angelkollge.

*Datum*: 26.03.14
*Wer*: Ich+Kollege
*Wo*: Auf einen Tip hin Ostmole Puttgarden (der Tip war nicht Gold wert)
*Wann*: 17:00 - 02:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 40 bis alles was geht
*Montagen*: 1 Haken Nachläufer
*Köder*: Watties+Ringler
*Wind*: Ost
*Wasser*: Starke Brandung
*Fang*: 1 maßiger Dorsch, 3 Nemos, 2 Scheiben 25cm

*Datum*: 27.03.14
*Wer*: Ich+Kollege
*Wo*: Katharinenhof
*Wann*: 18:00 - 02:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 30 bis alles was geht
*Montagen*: 1 Haken Nachläufer, 
*Köder*: Watties+Ringler
*Wind*: Ost
*Wasser*: gute Welle, trübes Wasser, kein Kraut
*Fang*: 12 maßige Dorsche, einige Nemos

*Datum*: 28.03.14
*Wer*: Ich+Kollege
*Wo*: Westermakelsdorfer Huk = Schweißtreibender Fußmarsch
*Wann*: 16:00 - 04:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 30 bis alles was geht
*Montagen*: 1 Haken Nachläufer, 2 Haken Vorfach langer Nachläufer, kurzer oberer Haken, Lift System
*Köder*: Watties+Ringler
*Wind*: Nordost/Ost
*Wasser*: seitliche Welle, traumhafte Seitenströmung
*Fang*: 13 maßige Dorsch bis 64cm |bigeyes, ca. 38 Scheiben bis 46cm 

Tagsüber auf Mefos ging nichts, kein Nachläufer, kein Anfasser und keinen Mefoangler getroffen der Kontakt hatte.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 31.03.14
*Wer:* ich
*Wo: *ostsee
*Wann:* 20:15 - 01:45 Uhr
*Wurfweite:* volle power
*Montagen:* 2 haken mit nachläufer
*Köder:* watties
*Wind:* war nicht, ententeich
*Wasser:* klar,keine brandung
*Wetter:* 6°,seenebel vom feinsten = null sicht, trocken
*Fang:* 12 leos und ein nemo


----------



## MortyHH

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 29.03.14
*Wer*: 4 Vereinskameraden und Ich
*Wo*: Marienleuchte aber auf der Seite in Richtung Ostmole
*Wann*: 17:30 - 00:30 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 40 bis 100, Fangweite 40 - 60 
*Montagen*: 2-Haken Motage und einmal Nachläufer
*Köder*: leider nur Watties, da Baltic Kölln keine Seeringler hatte
*Wind*: 2 - 3 N-O, 
*Wasser*: mäßige Brandung, rückläufiges Wasser
*Wetter*: sternenklar, gute Sicht
*Mond*: nicht zu sehen
*Mein Fang*: 2 maßige Dorsch, 4 Platten von 25-43cm.  Der Rest insgesamt: 7 Platte eine untermaßige Mefo und 1 Dorsch 

*Fazit*:Bis von 19-20 Uhr kamen die ersten Fische, danach absolut tote  Hose. Ab 23 Uhr ging wieder was aber auch nur bis 00.30 danach auch wieder toten Tanz. Sehr merkwürdig...

Hat aber auf jeden Fall Spass gemacht


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Gestern: 02.04.2014

Schönhagen

Südost - Ost, Abends noch zunehmend

Watties

Jede Menge Fisch, aber nur 5 Dorsche, 2 Platte und einen 42er Köhler zum mitnehmen.

Musste bis zur Dunkelheit warten, dann wars sehr kurzweilig, wegen des Krautgangs aber fast stressig

gruß degl


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 28.03.14
*Wer*: Ich
*Wo*: Ostküste OH
*Wann*: 21:00 - 04:30 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 60 bis 130, Fangweite > 100 m
*Montagen*: langer Nachläufer 
*Köder*: Watties
*Wind*: 3 -4 NO, abnehmend
*Wasser*: mäßige Brandung, zunehmend ruhiger, ca. 6 Grad
*Wetter*: Nebelsuppe, stockfinster
*Mond*: Neumond
*Fang*: 8 maßige Dorsche, 2 Nemos

*Fazit*: Bis um zwei nur drei Fische, dann 90 Minuten ordentlich Action, Bisse am laufenden Band, letzte Stunde keinen Zupfer mehr. Ein Angler 300 m entfernt hat ordentlich Köhler eingesackt.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wer: *ich und zwei Kumpel*
Wo*: Ostküste OH
*Wann*: 18:00 - 03:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 60 bis 130, Fangweite erst nur > 100 m, später um 80 m
*Montagen*: langer Nachläufer 
*Köder*: Watties
*Wind*: 3 - 4 NO
*Wasser*: mäßige Brandung, schön trübe, zunehmend ruhiger, leicht zurückgehend, ca. 6 Grad
*Wetter*: bewölkt, stockfinster
*Mond*: Neumond am 30.04.
*Fang*: ich: 3 maßige Dorsche, 7 Köhler, 1 Aalmutter, 1 Butt;
Kumpels haben zu früh eingepackt, daher nur zusammen vier Köhler, eine Aalmutter

*Fazit*: Masse der Fische kam zwischen 23:30 und 01:00 Uhr, die letzten 90 Minuten kein Zupfer mehr. So eine bunte Palette an Fischen hat man auch nicht alle Tage.


----------



## Hänger 67

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : 12.04.2014
Wer    : Kumpel und Ich
Wo     : Fehmarn
Wann  : 19,30 - 24,00 Uhr
Köder  : Wattis
Wind   : aus West
Wetter: bewölkt , erst mäßige Brandung, ab ca.22,30 Uhr Regen.

Fang   : erst ab ca. 21.00 Uhr , 1 maßiger Dorsch ,  Nemos 5 ,


----------



## Allrounder0872

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: ich und zwei Kumpel
Wo: Katharinenhof
Wann: 18.04.2014 18:00 - 01:00 Uhr
Wurfweite: 30m bis alles was geht
Montagen: Nachläufer in allen Varianten
Köder: Watties
Wind: 3 - 4 NO
Wasser: gute Brandung, kaum Kraut Temp ca.8°C 
Wetter: Es klarte zunehmend auf bis Sternenklar
Mond: 3/4 Mond abnehmend Aufgang etwa 00:15Uhr
Fang: 2 Scheiben zum mitnehmen, 3 Aalmuttern und 1 minidorsch 

Fazit: Wetter und Brandung waren wie ausm Bilderbuch, hätte nicht besser sein können. Zwei kurze anfasser gehabt und die aufgezählten Fische sonst nichts. Also auch Optimale Bedingungen bringen nicht immer die optimalen Fische mit...#c#d


----------



## Eike82

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: ich
Wo: Sönderborg, gegenüber vom Schloss
Wann: 19.04.2014 07:00 - 00:00 Uhr
Wurfweite: mitten in die Fahrtrinne
Montagen: 2 Seitenarme mit Kreishaken, langer Nachläufer
Köder: Wattwurm, Twistermontage mit rotem Auftriebskörper und Wattwurm
Wind: Windstill bis gut Gegenwind
Wasser: absolut klar, in der Rinne teilweise starke Strömung nach links. Wasserstand ca. 0,5m gesunken + wieder leicht gestiegen
Wetter: Sonnenaufgang ca. 6:15 Uhr, keine einzige Wolke
Mond: 3/4 Mond abnehmend, Untergang etwa 10 Uhr

Fang: 7-10 Uhr und ab 18 Uhr (dazwischen ging absolut nix) 1 Dorsch gut 40cm, 1 Minidorsch, viele Dorsche 20 bis 35cm. Dank Kreishaken nur 1 "Verlust", 3 Köhler bis 35cm direkt an der Kante zum tiefen Wasser auf den Twister

Fazit:Wenig gefangen (auch alle anderen inkl. Boote), aber ein richtig schöner sonniger Tag am Strand  und nette Nachbarn


----------



## mefofänger

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : 19.04.2014
Wer : Kumpel und Ich
Wo : bliesdorf
Wann : 18 - 02 Uhr
Köder : Wattis+seeringler
Wind : no 4-6
Wetter: klar
Fänge: 2 dorsche 42-45cm 1 platte 25cm


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: Icke
Wo: Wittenbek
Wann: 20.04.2014 19:30 - 03:00 Uhr
Wurfweite: 15m bis 60m
Köder: Watties
Wind: 3 - 4 NO
Wasser: gute Brandung,  
Wetter: angenehmes Pulloverwetter, trocken
 Mond: weeß ick nicht mehr
Fang: 9 maßige Dorsche (davon 6 ü42 - 47 mitgenommen), 3 Nemos, 1 Köhler (40)

Fazit: Wunderbarer Abend! Etwas Kraut hat gestört, allerdings habe ich bei jedem Einholen die Schnur davon befreit und dann war es auch ok. Nachdem 2 Ruten bei 50/60 Meter lange nichts hatten, habe ich gegen 2130 Uhr die Spinnrute umgewidmet und vorsichtig das Brandungsblei auf ca. 15 bis 20 Meter "geschleudert". Und siehe da..., hier stand der Dorsch!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 19.04.2014
Ort: Hohwacht
Wetter:  sehr schön, Sonne pur
Wind: ca. 4-5 Bft. erst schräg von links, dann frontal
Angelzeit: 17:30-23:30
Köder:  selbstgestampfte Miniwürmer und ein paar geschenkte Riesenwürmer :m
Vorfach: 2 Haken Standart und Cascade
Wurfweiten:  ca. 70 Meter, später egal
Fang:  17 Dorsche, 8 Flundern 
Sonstiges: Die Strömung war erst von links nach rechts, sodass sich direkt vor meinem Angelplatz etwas Tang sammelte. Die Dorsche bissen fast alle im Hellen und in der frühen Dämmerung - als es dunkel wurde war es schnell mehr oder weniger vorbei! Ich denke, dass lag auch an dem etwas einschlafenden Wind und der Strömung, die dann leicht nach links ging und später ganz weg war.  #6#6#6 *


----------



## Ra.T

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 21.04.14
Wer: Ich
Wo: Westkapelle
Wann: 13 - 17 Uhr
Wurfweite: ab 80 Meter
Montagen: 2-Haken Montage,  50 - 100 gr Blei
Köder: Seeringler und Watties
Wasser: keine Wellen, Ebbe ab beginn Flut, Ententeich
Wetter: schön,  Wind vom Festland, Rückenwind
Mein Fang:insgesamt: 5 Plattfische und 1 kleiner Seebarsch

PS: Alles biss auf Watties. 
Die meisten Fänge beim Beginn der Flut.


----------



## angler_200

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Ich war ebenfalls am 21.04.14 zwischen 13-17 Uhr in Westkapelle leicht rechts vom Panzer an der Brandung 
Konnte zwei Kabeljau (jedoch der deutlich grössere von beiden unter 30cm) und Einen Seebarsch laneden!
Ebenfalls biss alles auf Wattwürmer!
Wurfweite ca die gleiche 

Gruss Oli


----------



## Ra.T

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

wann: 23.04.14
wo: Westkapelle
Wetter: schönstes Strandwetter, kaum Wind, keine Wellen,
nix fürs Angeln, 
Zeit: 14 - 17 Uhr
Gerät: 2 Haken Vorfach, ohne Schnickschnack
Köder: Wattwurm
Wurfweite: ca. 100 Meter
Fang: 3 Plattfische

Fazit: 
So langsam sammelt sich hier an der Küste der Seetang ab ca. 70 Meter wieder an.
In 3 Stunden, 3 mal den Platz gewechselt, 7 Vorfächer verjubelt (zum Glück bau ich sie mir selbst) und Sonnenbrand. Ein schöner Tag am Strand, aber so langsam könnte mal Wind aufkommen, sonst mach ich das nächste mal am See Urlaub. 
Kein Wind -> keine Wellen -> kein Fisch :r


----------



## Ra.T

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 24.04.14
- wieder gleiche Bedingungen wie Vortag.
- in 3 Stunden 4 Plattfische mit Wattwurm 
- alles ab 80 Meter gefangen

Die Fische stehen wegen der fehlenden Brandung sehr tief und kommen nicht nah ans Ufer.
Die anderen Angler, welche nicht weit einwarfen, fingen leider nix.


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 24.4.14
Wer: Ich
Wo: Schönberger Strand/ Kalifornien/ Buhne 25
Wann: 19-23 Uhr
Wurfweite: 30-100m
Montagen: Holsteinvorfach,
Köder: Seeringler und Watties
Wasser: nette Brandung
Wetter: 3 BFT NO
Mein Fang:2 Leos zum mitnehmen (40+45) 3 Nemos


----------



## Dorschoffi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo, kurzer Brandungsbericht. Habe es am17.04.2014 nochmal in Dahmeshöved in der Brandung versucht. Bei SW Wind hatte ich kaum Hoffnung auf Erfolg. Gab dann aber doch einen 45er Dorsch, eine Platte von 30 und zum Schluss noch eine Fette Scheibe von knapp 40 cm. Ein Dorsch um die 30 ging noch zurück. War für die Bedingungen ganz zufrieden. Beim einpacken gegen 23 Uhr leider komplett durchgeregnet.


----------



## Eike82

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wer: ich
Wo: Sönderborg, gegenüber vom Schloss
Wann: 25.04.2014 18:00 - 21:00 Uhr
Wurfweite: mitten in die Fahrtrinne
Montagen: 2 Seitenarme mit Kreishaken, 1 langer Seitenarm mit Kreishaken
Köder: Wattwurm, Twistermontage mit rotem Auftriebskörper und Wattwurm
Wind: Windstill bis etwas auflandiger Wind
Wasser: absolut klar, in der Rinne etwas Strömung nach links. Wasserstand: max. für die Gegend, unverändert
Wetter: sonnig, keine Wolken, Sonnenuntergang ca. 20:20 Uhr
Mond: ca. 14%, abnehmend, Untergang etwa 16 Uhr

Fang: viele Dorsche 10 bis 35cm, nix zum Mitnehmen. Dank Kreishaken keine verschluckten Haken, der kleinste Dorsch hat auf  den Twister gebissen


----------



## canis lupus

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 24.05.14
*Wer*: zu dritt
*Wo*: Howacht
*Wurfweite*: um die Sandbank
*Montagen*: mehrere
*Köder*: Watties
*Wind*: 3-4 N-O, 
*Wasser*: mäßige Brandung
*Wetter*: heiter, gute Sicht
*Mond*: nicht zu sehen
*Unser Fang*: 5 maßige Dorsch, ca. 15 Platten  

*Fazit*: Was´n schöner Abend


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 25.04.14
*Wer*: Ich
*Wo*: Ostküste OH
*Wann*: 19:00 - 04:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 60 bis 110, Fangweite 80 -max. m
*Montagen*: Standard-, Lift-und Nachläufermontagen liefen alle gut, kurze 30 - 40 cm Mundschnüre, lang lief gar nicht, 220 gr waren notwendig
*Köder*: Watties, Seeringler, TK-Tobse
*Wind*: 5 - 6 O, abnehmend 4, exakt auflandig
*Wasser*: starke Brandung, mäßig stark Rotalgen, gute Strömung, stark getrübt, 11 Grad
*Wetter*: Sternenklar, stockfinster, angenehme 10 Grad
*Mond*: Neumond
*Fang*: 20 Dorsche (kein Untermaßiger), drei von knapp unter 60 cm, 4 schöne ü40-Köhler, keine Platte

*Fazit*: Brandungsangeln in seiner schönsten Form! Angeln ist meine Leidenschaft, meine Religion, mein Leben. Abende wie gestern sind ein Grund dafür.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 12,14,15.04.14
*Wer*: Ich
*Wo*: Langeland Dovns Klint
*Wann*: 19:00 - 00:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 30 - 110m, Fangweite auch 30 - 110m
*Montagen*: Lift-Nachläufer ca. 60 cm, 2 Seitenarme ungeklippt
*Köder*: Watties, Seeringler, 
*Wind*: 2 x 5 - 6 NW abnehmend,  1 x 5 -6 SW abnehmend
*Fang*:unzählige kleine Dorsche, 4 Dorsche 43-46cm, einige Platte und kleine Köhler (35-38cm)

Auffällig war der gute Zustand der Platten. Die Platten hatten für die Jahreszeit relativ viel Fleisch. Einige waren sogar richtig stramm. Platte ohne Fleisch gabs gar nicht. Wer es auf Flundern abgesehen hatte, konnte schon tagsüber gut fangen.


----------



## Erdmännchen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 19.04. (20.04.)
*Wer*: Ich 
*Wo*: Rosenfelde
*Wann*: 19:30 - 22.00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 30-70
*Montagen*:  2-Haken Montage,
*Köder*: Watties 
*Wind*: 5-6 auflandig
*Fang*: 3 Dorsche zwischen 42 und 45cm, sowie eine Platte von 32cm.

Sehr starke Brandung, kenn ich so gar nicht von der Badewanne. Ohne Krallenblei war man schon nach weniger als 20 Sekunden wieder am Land. Samstag noch recht erfolgreich, Sonntag ist mir gleich beim zweiten Wurf mein letztes Krallenblei abgerissen, mit Gewichten um die 50g konnte man es leider vergessen.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 26.04.2014
Ort: Hohwacht
Wetter:  sehr schön, Sonne pur
Wind: ca. 2-3 Bft. frontal
Angelzeit: 18:00-23:00
Köder:  selbstgebuddelte Würmer
Vorfach: 2 Haken Standart und Cascade
Wurfweiten:  ca. 70 Meter, später egal
Fang:  13 Dorsche, 11 Flundern, darunter richtige Brecher und tolle, große Butte 
Sonstiges: Eigentlich war deutlich mehr Wind angesagt, aber ok - ging ja auch so ganz o.k. #6 *


----------



## CarpColonia

*AW: Aktuelle Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin
Ich war am 27.4. an der Ostküste in OH. 
Ziemlich windig und starke Wellen. Ansitz von 22:00 bis 0 Uhr da waren die Würmer weg, hatte nur 25 stk gekauft. 
Die zweite Rute war noch nicht aufgebaut da bimmelte es schon. 
Insgesamt 9 Dorsche innerhalb von 2 Stunden. 
Alle hatten die Maße von 43-50 cm 
Das habe ich selbst noch nicht erlebt das es in so kurzer zeit so abging.
Mein Stuhl wurde als fischablage genutzt, ich hatte nicht einmal zeit zum sitzen. 
Nach den zwei Stunden war ich aber auch schon gut bedient.

Am 28.4. nochmal dort gewesen von 21 Uhr bis 2 Uhr, 4 Dorsche, einer untermaßig der wieder schwimmt. Da kamen die Bisse zwischen 0 und 1:30 Uhr 

Und jetzt sitze ich wieder hier an der gleichen stelle, das Meer ist wie ein Ententeich. Wind so gut wie 0 bisher 4 Dorsche und 2 Schollen. Bisse kamen ab ca 23 Uhr... Jetzt sind die letzten Wattis drin dann wird erstmal eingepackt.


Grüße vom Strand.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 30.04.14
Wer: ich
Wo: ostsee
Wann: 22°° - 04:15 Uhr
Wurfweite: volle power
Montagen: 2 Haken mit nachläufer
Köder: watties
Wind: anfangs 0,später 3
Wasser: anfangs ententeich, klar, später leichte brandung
Wetter: angenehme 16°-9° trocken ,sternenklar
Fang: 10 leos 5 nemos,kein plattfisch

ohne wind ging anfangs fast nichts,fische kamen also erst sehr spät...


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin und sorry Jungs für die wahrscheinlich "blöde" Frage;

aber was bedeutet "Nemo".

Bin auch schon ein paar Jahre in der Brandung aber relativ neu im Board. 

mfg

Henryk


----------



## Snake77

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Die Frage wurde vor Kurzem gestellt...

Ich nenne die Nemos einfach Minidorsche. Dann weiß jeder was damit gemeint ist


----------



## N00blikE05

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Leude ich muss hier echt jetzt mal loswerden.|krach:

Jeder hat natürlich seine Lieblingsangelstelle, aber man will ja wissen wo ungefähr was abgeht. Wenn schon vom Themenstarter dieses Muster mit Wer, Wann, ->WO<-.... vorgegeben ist, dann hat es wohl auch einen Sinn. 
Wenn man nicht sagen will wo man angelt, dann kann man die Zeile mit "Wo" man geangelt hat einfach nicht mit anführen. Leute die die Ostsee als Fangort anführen.... das erinnert mich wie früher als man noch Jungangler war. Jedem zeigen man hat gut gefangen, aber bloß kein Wort über die genaue Angelstelle verlieren... Ich sage jetzt mal egoistisch/arrogant?! mir fehlt das passende Wort dafür. 

Man muss ja nicht die genaue Angelstelle angeben, das fordere ich auch nicht. Aber man kann doch wenigstens sagen bei welcher/m Stadt/Strand/Dorf +-10km was geht. Sonst bitte einfach diese Antwort OSTSEE:r weglassen. 

Danke


----------



## Plitenfischer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 02.05.14
Wer: Ich + Kumpel
Wo: Fehmarn/Ostküste
Wann: 18:00 - 01:00 Uhr
Wurfweite: alles was geht 
Montagen: Holstein und 1Haken Nachläufer
Köder: Watties + Ringler
Wind: anfangs 4-5 aus Ost, später 2NO
Wasser: gute Brandung mit auflaufendem Wasser--später
            schwächer werdend
Fänge: 4 Dorsche und 12 Platte + 3 Nemos und eine kleine
           Aalmutter
Sonstiges: sehr schöne Fischerei mit wenig Kraut und für die
               Ostküste erstaunlich gute Platten--waren alle über
               30cm

Guß Plitenfischer !!!!


----------



## Kate

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 02.05.2014
*Ort*: Waabs
*Zeit*: 19:30 - 02.00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 50m und mehr
*Montagen*: 2-Haken-System
*Köder*: Watties
*Wind*: 2-3 bft aus O/NO
*Wasser*: gute Brandung, später etwas schwächer werdend
*Fang*: 3 Dorsche zum Mitnehmen, 1 Köhler, 2 Aalmuttern.... und viele kleine Nemos die wieder schwimmen
*Sonstiges*: wenig Kraut, nachts abgekühlt auf 2°C


----------



## binde

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *01.05.2014
*Ort: *Kalifornien
*Zeit:* 15-18Uhr
*Wurfweite: *30-100m
*Montage: *1 Haken Lift UP
*Köder: *Wattwurm und Heringsfetzen
*Wind: *4-5 N
*Wasser: *Top Brandung stärker werdend
*Fang: *7Platte
*Sonstiges: *4Stück auf Hering


*Datum: *02.05.2014
*Ort: *Kalifornien
*Zeit: *14-22 Uhr
*Wurfweite: *30-100m
*Montage: *2 Haken Cascade und 1 Haken Nachläufer
*Köder: *Wattwurm und Seeringel
*Wind: *2-3 NO abnehmend Richtung 0
*Wasser: *etwas trübe
*Fang: *12 Nemos und 2 Meerforellen auf langeNachläufer
*Sonstiges: *ab 20:30 sehr viele Bisse jeder Wurm, aber alles Nemos


----------



## bukare

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 30.04. - 03.05.
Wer: Schwager und Ich
Ort: Meschendorf 2x Börgerende 2x
Zeit: 20.30 - 02.00 Uhr
Wurfweite: 50m bis 80m 
Montagen: kurze Liftsysteme mit 1 oder 2 Haken
Köder: Watties
Wind: 2-4 bft aus NW-NO
Wasser: gute Brandung,
Fang: pro Abend ca. 10 Fische zum Mitnehmen, 1 Köhler war auch dabei und sehr wenige Nemos   
Sonstiges: Dorsche zwischen 40 und 45cm Flundern 30-35cm 50/50
Beißzeit: schwach bis ca.23:30 Uhr danach deutlich besser!
Kurioses: Mein erstes Tripel in der Brandung gelandet! Meine beiden zuvor abgerissen Keulenschnüre mit einer Ersatzspule (Geflecht) beim ersten Biss gleich mit erwischt und rausgepumpt. 2xDorsch 40/42 eine Platte 32 und drei Bleie von 180gr., da musste ich schon gut zotteln.


----------



## F1SCHER

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 3.5.14
Wer: Kumpel und Ich
Ort: Südliche Dänische Ostsee
Zeit: 16.00-22.30uhr so ca
Wurfweite: von 10m bis volle pulle
Montagen: verschieden Montagen mit 1 und 2 haken
Köder: Watties und Mottwürmer
Wind: Mehr als genug aus Nord etwa
Wasser: aufgewühlt mit strömung
Fang: beide etliche Nemos
ich 3 Platten von 29,35 und 36cm
Kollege 3 Dorsche 40+


Datum: 4.5.14
Wer: Kollege und ich
Ort: Südliche Dänische Ostsee
Zeit: 15.30uhr-20.30uhr so ca
Wurfweite: von 10m bis volle pulle 
Montagen: verschieden Montagen mit 1 und 2 haken
Köder: Watties und Mottwürmer
Wind: Fast zu wenig wind ! 
Wasser: Trüb kaum Strömung
Fang: ich 5 maßige Dorsche von 39cm-46cm + Nemos 
Kollege 2maßige Platten + einen 48cm Dorsch und ein paar Nemos


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 02.05.14
*Wer*: Ich
*Wo*: Börgerende
*Wann*: 21:00 - 0:30 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 60 bis 130, Fangweite ü. 100
*Montagen*: Standard-, Lift-und Nachläufermontagen, nur 60er NL brachte Fische
*Köder*: Watties, Superware vom Angelturm!
*Wind*:  NO 4, abnehmend 2
*Wasser*: mäßige Brandung, getrübt, 10 Grad
*Wetter*: erst traumhafter Sonnenuntergang, dann um 0:00 Uhr versank eine schmale, blutrote Mondsichel in der Ostsee, kalte Luft, später sogar Bodenfrost
*Mond*: Neumond
*Fang*: vier Dorsche und ein Köhler für die Pfanne, ca. 10 Nemos Retour
*Fazit*: Nur ein (zu) kurzer Abstecher, da am nächsten Morgen Bootsangeln auf dem Plan stand. Schade, Abbruch als es gerade richtig gut los ging und die Fische größer wurden...


----------



## aalbert06

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 02.05.14
*Wer*: Ich
*Wo*: Börgerende
*Wann*: 19.00-3.15 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 80 bis 120, Fangweite ü. 100
*Montagen*: 1-Haken Nachläufer
*Köder*: Watties
*Wind*:  NO 4, abnehmend 2
*Wasser*: mäßige Brandung, getrübt, 10 Grad
*Wetter*: erst traumhafter Sonnenuntergang, dann um 0:00 Uhr  versank eine schmale, blutrote Mondsichel in der Ostsee, kalte Luft,  später sogar Bodenfrost
*Mond*: Neumond
*Fang*: 14 Dorsche 39-46 cm, 3 Flundern 30-32 cm und 1 Aalmutter 38 cm
*Fazit*: Für die lange Angelzeit recht wenig Bisse und die meist auch recht vorsichtig. Um 3.15 Uhr waren die Würmer alle obwohl es ab 2.00 Uhr regelmäßiger Bisse gab und man noch hätte bleiben können. Mein Ziel einen Köhler zu fangen hat leider nicht geklappt. 
Bei NaturalBornFisher hat es am gleichen Strand geklappt. Hab dich dann wohl gesehen in der Ferne. Beim Italiener am Campingplatz war bis zu 0.30 Uhr Licht zu sehen. Ich stand ca. 15 Buhnen links von ihm. Habe seine Wetterangaben übernommen. Scheibe kratzen war angesagt.


----------



## Hering13

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *01.05.2014
*Ort: *Kellenhusen
*Zeit:* 19.00...0.00Uhr
*Wurfweite: *50-100m
*Montage: *2 Haken Paternoster
*Köder: *Wattwurm 
*Wind: *4-5 N
*Wasser: *Starke Brandung 
*Fang: *5 Dorsche 43...48, 2 Platte 32 und 35
*Sonstiges: *Kein Nemo's, Bisse ab 21:30..22:00 und 23:00...23:45, relativ warm im Vergleich zum nächsten Tag

*Datum: *02.05.2014
*Ort: *Kellenhusen
*Zeit:* 20.00...1.00Uhr
*Wurfweite: *50-100m
*Montage: *2 Haken Paternoster
*Köder: *Wattwurm 
*Wind: *fast windstill
*Wasser: *Noch leichte Brandung 
*Fang: *6 Dorsche 45...50, 1 Platten 33
*Sonstiges: *Kein Nemo's, Bisse ab 21:30..22:15 und 23:30...0:30, a..kalt 2°C.

*Datum: *03.05.2014
*Ort: *Kellenhusen
*Zeit:* 21.00...2.30Uhr
*Wurfweite: *50-100m
*Montage: *2 Haken Paternoster
*Köder: *Wattwurm 
*Wind: *Ablandig
*Wasser: *Plattes Wasser
*Fang: *5 Dorsche 45...50, 
*Sonstiges: *Kein Nemo's, Bisse ab 21:30..22:15 und 23:30...1:00

*Datum: *04.05.2014
*Ort: *Kellenhusen
*Zeit:* 20.00...1.00Uhr
*Wurfweite: *50-100m
*Montage: *2 Haken Paternoster
*Köder: *Wattwurm 
*Wind: *Ablandig
*Wasser: *Plattes Wasser
*Fang: *5 Dorsche 45...48, 4 Platte 28...35, 1 Seelachs 40 |bigeyes  mein Erster in der Ostsee
*Sonstiges: *1 Nemo, Bisse ab 21:30..22:15 und 23:30...0:30

Petri


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 17.05.2014
Ort: Djursland
Wetter:  sehr schön, Sonne pur
Wind: absolut spiegelglatt und richtig warm
Angelzeit: 12-14:30
Köder:  selbstgebuddelte Würmer aus Hohwacht 
Vorfach: 3 Haken JoJo Riebau
Wurfweiten:  egal 15-60 Meter - völlig Banane
Fang:  19 Flundern und 1 Kliesche fürs Abendbrot 
Sonstiges: leichter Sonnenbrand :q *


----------



## F1SCHER

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *17.05.2014
*Ort: *Dänische Ostsee
*Zeit:* ca 15.00-22.30uhr
*Wurfweite: 1*meter bis volle pulle 
*Montage: verschiedene*
*Köder: *Wattwurm 
*Wind: *fast windstill
*Wasser: *leichte welle bis ententeich
*Fang: ich : 2 Dorsche 4 Schollen + einiges kleines an Dorschen und 1 platte kleine köhler gabs auch noch 
kumpel : Dorsche und Platten
* *Sonstiges : Köhler konnten wir teilweise auf sicht fangen   ! Zu warm und zu hell war es -.-


*


----------



## steen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 20.05.
Ort:Rerik DLRG-Station
Zeit: vom Dunkelwerden bis 2.30 Uhr
Weite: was drin war
Montage:Wishbone unten geclipt
Köder: Wattwurm
Wind: NO ca. 3, in der zweiten Nachthälfte auf Süd drehend
Welle: ganz ordentlich, schräg auflandig von rechts, später Ententeich
Fang: 3 x Dorsch (56, 47, 43), 1x Köhler 43, 5x Flunder (39, 30, 28 und zwei Briefmarken)
Sonstiges: sehr schöne milde Nacht, der grösste Dorsch und die grosse Flunder hatten jeweils beide Würmer genommen

Datum: 21.05.
Ort: Rerik Liebesschlucht
Zeit: vorm Dunkelwerden bis Morgendämmerung
Weite: volle Kanne
Montage: Einhaken-Weitwurfmontage unten geclipt
Köder: Wattwurm
Wind: SO ca. 2, durch die Steilküste im Rücken am Strand nicht fühlbar
Welle: Ententeich mit sporadischen grösseren Wellen (durch Schiffe?)
Fang: Nix, abends im Hellen 2 Bisse, dann ab ca.2.00 Uhr regelmässig kurzes Zittern der Rutenspitzen, dann ruckartiges Durchziehen und Wurm weg, wechsel auf grössere bzw. Kreishaken brachte keine Änderung, evtl.Köhler;+? Trotzdem schöne Nacht


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 24.05. ; 25.05. ; 26.05
Ort: Kühlungsborn Seebrücke
Zeit: 18:30-22:30 ; 17:30-22:45 ; 19:30-24:00
Köder: Blinker, Gummifisch, Fetzen
Wetter: Sonne satt, Ententeich bzw. noch ruhiger...da bekommt das Wort "MeeresSPIEGEL" gleich eine ganz neue Bedeutung
Fang: frische Luft und vielleicht einen leichten Sonnenbrand :q

Fazit: An allen drei Tagen standen wir mit 6 bis >10 und die Fänge aller drei Tage kann ich an einer Hand abzählen. Ich hatte zwei Hornis und eine Meerforelle als Nachläufer aber keinen einzigen Biss. Dafür habe ich aber 2 meiner (neuen) Blinker Neptun gespendet (spult NIEMALS eine 3 Jahre nicht gebrauchte geflochtene 0,10er auf #q ) 

Naja ich hoffe,dass in den nächsten Tagen mal wieder ein bisschen Bewegung ins Wasser kommt.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

abgebrandelt.....

*Datum:* 30.05.2014
*Ort:* lübecker bucht
*Wetter:* trocken,16°,kein mond
*Wind:* 5-6 von der seite mit ordentlich welle und viel kraut
*Angelzeit:* 22:30-03:15
*Köder:* selbstgebuddelte Würmer aus wohlenberg 
*Wurfweiten:* volle power
*Fang:* 2 dicke leos, ein butt und 6 nemos
*Sonstiges:* fische kamen wie zu erwarten, erst sehr spät...

im herbst gehts dann weiter |wavey:


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 31.05.2014
*Uhrzeit: *17:30-24:00
*Wer: *2 Freunde und ich
*Ort:* Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
*Wetter:* bewölkt; Wind 4 aus WNW-WSE ; 0,5m Wellen

*Köder:* Blinker, Wobbler; Heringssystem; Wattwurm; Tobis 
*Ausrüstung: *3 Spinnruten; 4 Grundruten
*Fang ich:* 2 Dorsche (24 und 38cm) beide habe ich wieder dem Wasser übergeben 
*Fang Freunde: *zusammen 2 Heringe, eine Platte und ein Horni
*Fazit: *schon wieder kein/kaum Hornhecht in Kborn. Dorsche und Platte hatten eine sehr intensive und ausgeprägte aber kurze Bisszeit von 22:45 bis ca 23:30. Nebenan kamen am Abend noch 2 schöne Forellen raus und etliche Platten. Leider gingen und schnell die Wattis aus. Nächstes Mal gibt es mehr.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 19.05.2014
Ort: Djursland
Wetter:  sehr schön
Wind: leichter Rückenwind und gemischtes Wetter
Angelzeit: 13:00-17:00
Köder:  selbstgebuddelte Würmer Djursland
Vorfach: 3 Haken JoJo Riebau
Wurfweiten:  egal 15-60 Meter - völlig Banane
Fang:  50 Flundern und 1 Kliesche 
Sonstiges: gemischtes Wetter - Strömung 0,0 *


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 20.05.2014
Ort: Djursland
Wetter:  nebelig und Rückenwind
Wind: absolut spiegelglatt und richtig warm
Angelzeit: 13:30-17:00
Köder:  die letzten 25 Würmer des Vortages verangelt
Vorfach: 3 Haken JoJo Riebau
Wurfweiten:  egal 15-60 Meter - völlig Banane
Fang:  22 Flundern 
Sonstiges: nebelig und etwas kühl *


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 21.05.2014
Ort: Djursland
Wetter:  sehr schön, Sonne pur
Wind: drehte auf schräg von links vorne
Angelzeit: 12:00-17:30
Köder:  selbstgebuddelte Würmer aus Djursland
Vorfach: 3 Haken JoJo Riebau
Wurfweiten:  egal 15-60 Meter - völlig Banane
Fang:  38 Flundern, 1 Kliesche und 1 Seelachs 
Sonstiges: Seelachs am helligten Tag auf der Sandbank - Sachen gibt es :q *


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 22.05.2014
Ort: Djursland
Wetter:  sehr schön, Sonne pur
Wind: absolut spiegelglatt und richtig warm, dazu aber immer stärkere Strömung nach links
Angelzeit: 12:00-17:00
Köder:  selbstgebuddelte Würmer aus Djursland
Vorfach: 3 Haken JoJo Riebau
Wurfweiten:  egal 15-60 Meter - völlig Banane
Fang:  42 Flundern 
Sonstiges: mit der starken Seitenströmung auch immer mehr kleine Klieschen - große aber nicht. *


----------



## SUND-PIRAT

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

na das reicht ja locker für ein Jahr! |uhoh:

Petri!:vik:


----------



## derlippi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri zu den Mengen an Fängen...
Es ist ja auch sehr  schön wenn das Angeln kurzweilig ist.
Dennoch finde ich persönlich sollte man nur soviel dem Gewässer entnehmen wie man auch verwerten kann. 150 Flundern!!! Sorry aber ich finde das nicht gut!!!
Alle die wir uns Angler nennen haben eine Verantwortung gegenüber der Natur und sollten auf Nachhaltigkeit bedacht sein.


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

schon, aber an richtiger stelle...
flundern, heringe, hornhechte usw gibt es in so großen massen, dass angler keinen, bzw kaum nen einfluss haben...

dein text wäre bei einigen mefo"anglern" angebrachter...

aber, "fangberichte aus der brandung"


----------



## Corinna68

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Ich bin zwar auch OT aber ich gönne es dir .
Dickes Petri von mir und lasse es dir nicht von den Neidern vermiesen#6
Weiter berichten |wavey:


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Grundsätzlich bin ich Deiner Meinung, Lippi. Aber wenn wir zu Hause als vierköpfige Familie Plattfischessen machen verputzen selbst meine 4 und 6 Jahre alten Kinder jeder zwei Klieschen, da ist soviel nicht dran. Ich und meine Frau schaffen da locker 3-5, mit dem Großvater oder Feunden in der Runde sind 150 Plattfische also nach 6 - 10 mal Essen aufgefuttert. Da wir (fast) alle auf Warmblüter essen verzichten, gibt es mindestens zweimal Fisch pro Woche...

So betrachtet sind 150 Plattfische nicht übermäßig viel und in einer angemessenen Zeit aufgezehrt. 

Für einem Singlehaushalt sieht das natürlich nach grobem Raubbau an der Natur aus...


----------



## derlippi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Versteht mich auch bitte nicht falsch...
ich finde es einen echt Hammer Fang und freue mich für den Fänger sofern es eben besagte Verwertung dafür gibt.
NaturalBornFisher hat das sehr schön beschrieben.
Ich wollte an dieser Stelle nur daran erinnern das wir alle eine Verantwortung haben...
Man stelle sich vor wie es in unseren Gewässern aussehen würde wenn Jeder solche Mengen entnimmt (Wenn man denn mal solch einen lauf hat).
Auch wenn Scholle reichlich vorhanden ist.
Ich bin da nur etwas Sensibel da ich kürzlich eine Unterhaltung mit einem Angler hatte, der mir schgilderte das sein Nachbar Heringe Fässerweise angelt um Sie dann als Dünger im Garten zu verbuddeln...Sowas macht mich extrem Sauer und ich finde solchen Herrschaften sollte man die Angelerlaubnis auf Lebenszeit entziehen + saftige Strafe...
Also nix für ungut und weiterhin erfolgreiche Fänge... Ach ja und schöne Pfingsten

Der Lippi


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 07.06.2014
*Uhrzeit: *17:00-24:00
*Ort:* Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
*Wetter:* bewölkt; Wind 1-2 aus N-E ; Ententeich

*Köder:* Blinker; GuFi;  Wattwurm; Tobis 
*Fang:* 1 Nemo (26 cm); 1 Platte (36 cm); 1 Plötze (32 cm)*
Fazit: *Ich glaube ich gebe es auf Hornhecht in Kborn angeln zu wollen. #q Kein einziger wurde heute gefangen- egal ob Naturköder oder Blinker. Nichtmal ein Kontakt. Die Dorschzeit wurde durch lauter Nemos eingeleitet, die auf Watti und Blinker bissen. An sich eine sehr ausgeprägte Bisszeit von 21:30/22:00 bis 23:00/23:30. Der ungewöhnlichste Fang des Tages war eine Plötze die in 5-8m Tiefe auf Watti gebissen hat. Natürlich schwimmt sie wieder.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo Leute,

so, die Diskussion ist zwar echt etwas OT, aber dennoch will ich mich dieses eine Mal dazu äußern.
Zunächst einmal ist es ja nicht so, dass ich nicht schon gewusst hätte, dass es immer den einen oder anderen gibt, der sich aufregt....

Ich unterstelle lippi einfach mal, dass das keine Neiddiskussion ist sondern eine fundamentale Sorge seinerseits. Und dafür habe ich Verständnis, nein sogar Respekt. Ich stimme ihm sogar zu.

Lippi, wisse aber bitte, dass bei mir kein einziger Fisch verkommt. Wir essen alle leidenschaftlich gerne Fisch und da sind die 150 Platten wirklich nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein - 1 Jahr reicht das auf keinen Fall, eher 2-3 Monate. Und lieber Lippi, wenn Du mal was wirklich Ekeliges sehen willst, dann schau Dir mal Filme wie "We feed the world" oder "Unser täglich Brot" an. Hier siehst Du sehr eindrucksvoll, wie moderne Massentierhaltung funktioniert und hast danach vllt. ein bisschen mehr Verständnis. Ich ziehe einen selbstgefangenen und waidgerecht erlegten Fisch alle mal einem anonymen Schnitzel aus dem Supermarkt vor.


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: 07.06.2014*
*Ort: Vejers Strand/ DK*
*Wetter: Sonnig
Wind: 1 BF auflandig
Angelzeit: 19.00-23.00h*
*Köder: Wattwürmer, Seeringler und Heringsfetzen
Vorfach: Doppelhaken**
Fang: 5 Flunder, davon 3 maßig (32,29,28) und 1 Steinbutt 45cm 
Sonstiges: Auflaufendes Wasser, der erste Fang in ca. 100m, danach ging nichts mehr auf Weite, dann die erste Rinne und da kamen die Bisse. Alle Flunder auf Würmer, der Steinbutt wurde beim Spinnfischen auf einen künstlichen Sandaal gefangen*


----------



## Wobakiller

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Zusammen,

kurzer fangbericht von der wunderschönen Insel Juist.

Brandung leider 0 :/

eine Flunder ca. 28cm
ein Wolfsbarsch ca. 60cm

Köder watti

Gruss Jens


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 20.06.2014
*Uhrzeit: *19:00-1:15
*Wer:* 2 Freunde+ ich
*Ort:* Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
*Wetter:* bewölkt; Wind 6-7 aus W ; starke Brandung

*Köder:* Wattwurm; Heringspaternoster 
*Fang ich:* 1 Nemo (31 cm); 1 Hering (25 cm)
*Fang Freunde:* 2 Heringe, 1 Nemo, 1 Platte, 2 handgroße Platten*
Fazit: *Für die angesagten 3-4 Bft waren die vorherrschenden 6-7 Bft etwas heftig. Gleich beim Aufbau ging eine meiner beiden Brandungsrollen hops, also musste ich mich mit einer Brandungsrute im Wasser zufrieden geben. :c  Bei dem Wetter war die Bisserkennung gleich null. Wir konnten nur auf gut Glück oder nach einer gesetzten Zeit nachgucken und hoffen, was uns einige schöne Fische gekostet haben dürfte, die nur den blanken Haken zurückgelassen haben. #q


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Krabben, würde ich eher sagen.


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

jo, es ist krabbenzeit...
(platte und dorsche hängen sich bei diesem wetter meist rein, da wird nicht nur genippelt)


----------



## Erdmännchen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Mal ein wenig Offtopic, Fangbericht aus der Badewanne

Datum: 27. und 28.06
Ort: Dahme
Wind: Wenn ich geatmet habe ja
Brandung: Riesige Brecher bis Fußnagelhöhe
Angelzeit: 21.30-01.00
Köder: Wattwürmer
Vorfach: Doppelhaken
Fang: 1 Nemo (ca. 30cm) am letzten Tag gegen Mitternacht
Wurfweite: Von alles was geht bis fast am Land alles dabei, Nemo ganz weit draußen
Sonstiges: Sehr nette Spaziergänge, die eine wollte mir erklären, dass Flundern und Scholle das gleiche sei, nur das das eine aus der Nordsee kommt, dass andere aus der Ostsee.
Das beste "Gespräch" aber mit einer älteren Dame:
Sie: "Sind hier schon Fußgänger vorbeigekommen?"
Ich: "Ein..."
Sie: "Also noch nicht, haben Sie schon was gefangen?"
Ich: "Bisher..."
Sie: "Das ist aber schade. Was wollen Sie denn fangen?"
Ich: "Ich..."
Sie: "Stimmt, Scholle schmeckt wirklich lecker, da haben Sie recht!" Und geht weg. Ich hab während des gesamten "Gesprächs" wirklich nur diese 3 Wörter geredet, zu mehr kam ich nicht #c


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Da hattest du eine Sternstunde! Die Dame kann nur "DAS ORAKEL" gewesen sein! 

 ...ich hatte beim Lesen wirklich gehofft, dass du noch was gutes gefangen hättest... z.B. schöne armdicke Aale!?
 Aber nach dieser Begegnung wird es nächstes Mal bestimmt besser!


 Petri und schöne Grüße.


----------



## Erdmännchen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Aale hatte ich an der Stelle sogar schon gehabt, aber kann wirklich nur noch besser werden, nächstes mal kann ich dann auch wieder mit Licht angeln, hatte ich schnell ausgemacht, als ich sah, was das Licht so anlockte...


----------



## Wobakiller

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

|supergri|supergri|supergri





Erdmännchen schrieb:


> Aale hatte ich an der Stelle sogar schon gehabt, aber kann wirklich nur noch besser werden, nächstes mal kann ich dann auch wieder mit Licht angeln, hatte ich schnell ausgemacht, als ich sah, was das Licht so anlockte...


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> Mal ein wenig Offtopic,
> 
> Sonstiges: Sehr nette Spaziergänge, die eine wollte mir erklären, dass Flundern und Scholle das gleiche sei, nur das das eine aus der Nordsee kommt, dass andere aus der Ostsee.
> Das beste "Gespräch" aber mit einer älteren Dame:
> Sie: "Sind hier schon Fußgänger vorbeigekommen?"
> Ich: "Ein..."
> Sie: "Also noch nicht, haben Sie schon was gefangen?"
> Ich: "Bisher..."
> Sie: "Das ist aber schade. Was wollen Sie denn fangen?"
> Ich: "Ich..."
> Sie: "Stimmt, Scholle schmeckt wirklich lecker, da haben Sie recht!" Und geht weg. Ich hab während des gesamten "Gesprächs" wirklich nur diese 3 Wörter geredet, zu mehr kam ich nicht #c




*danke dafür, ich habe köstlich gelacht*


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

31.07.14 Börgerende

Kein einziger Fisch. War von 20.00-02.00 Uhr am Wasser. Krabben haben alle Köder geklaut, deswegen habe ich mit dicken Corkys gefischt. Die Wattis waren somit für die Krabben nicht mehr erreichbar. Trotzdem kein Biss. Gegen 23.00 Uhr kam dann noch lästiges Kraut dazu. Wurfweite 50-110 Meter.

Bei der warmen Brühe kommt nun mal kein Dorsch und kein Butt in Ufernähe. Aber der Sonnenuntergang war dafür wieder super.


----------



## gdno

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Urlaub an der Schlei vom 19.7.-2.8.2014
einmal brandungsangeln im Bereich waabs (DLRG strand) :
Trotz guter Brandung außer krabben nix gewesen

zweimal eckernförde Außenmole:
Refos gesehen, hornies gesehen nachts 2 aale gefangen, einer leider untermaßig, einen weiteren starken aal verloren

Falshöft in der nähe vom metallkäfig:
Über der krautbank 4 gute hornies erwischt, später auf der Sandbank dahinter 6 mittlere butt und nen nemodorsch.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 02.09.14
*Wer*: Ich
*Wo*: Travemünde Lotsenstation
*Wann*: 22:00 - 02:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 30 bis 70, Fangweite ca. 50 am Ende der Kante
*Montagen*: Standard-,  Nachläufermontage
*Köder*: Watties, Seeringler
*Wind*:  NO 4, abnehmend Ost 2
*Wasser*: später einsetzende Strömung aus der Trave, 17 Grad
*Wetter*: sternenklar
*Mond*: Halbmond, gegen Mitternacht untergegangen
*Fang*: zwei Dorsche, knapp vierzig
*Fazit*: Nach meinem Anbrandeln Mitte August in Niendorf vom Strand (ohne Fischkontakt) habe ich diesmal gezielt tiefes Wasser angesteuert, um erstmal Vertrauen aufzubauen. ;-)
Permanentes rumgezuppel, Haken immer nach kurzer Zeit blank. Profiteur: Einer der Dorsche hatte 6 Grundeln von 5 bis 15 cm im Magen. Respekt.


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

.... Petri NBF - da gehts ja scheinbar auch in der Brandung endlich wieder los.#6


----------



## KillBabyKill

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 12.09.14
*Wer*: Ich
*Wo*: Markgrafenheide
*Wann*: 18:00 - 00:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: ca 110m, bei dem Wind schwer zu sagen
*Montagen*: Standard Paternostersystem
*Köder*: Wattwürmer
*Wind*:  NO 4 bis 5
*Wasser*: starke Strömung, Wassertemperatur unbekannt
*Wetter*: heiter bis sternenklar
*Mond*: abnehmder Mond (über die Hälfte noch da)
*Fang*: 8 Dorsche (2Untermaßige und die Anderen zwischen 42cm und 53cm), 2 Platte (25 und 33cm) und einen Plötz (mein erster Ostseeplötz, wuhu...)
*Fazit*: Es gibt zu wenig Vegetarier...
Gegen 18Uhr hatte ich zum ersten Mal die Montagen ausgeworfen, aber das hilt nicht lange. Durch die starke Brandung und den Massen an Kraut konnte ich die Montagen keine 5Min später parallel zum Ufer einholen, mit mehrfachem Entkrauten der Schnur zwischenzeitlich. Also bis um 20Uhr gewartet, der Wind sollte etwas nachlassen laut Vorhersage. Die Zwischenzeit habe ich mit einem Bier verkürzt, welches mir ein netter Strandspaziergänger geschenkt hatte. Dafür hatte ich ihm das Alles son bisschen erklärt. Er macht gerade seinen Angelschein und war sehr interessiert. Tja auch Fragen beantworten kann sich lohnen, Zum Wohl nochmal an den Herren.
Zurück zum Angeln: Um 20Uhr wieder raus die Montagen, von schwächerem Wind kann keine Rede sein... Da ich nie mit Kralle angel fehlten mir auch spezielle Bleie, 175g Rundblei wurden in kürzester Zeit angespült. Eine 170er Kralle und ein 180g Dreiecksblei fand sich doch noch und die hielten halbwegs... Die dritte Rute erlitt unter den Massen an Kraut einen Schnurbruch(ca 5h vorher neu aufspulen lassen...) 
Um 21Uhr war ich entnervt und wollte alles zusammen packen. Beim Einholen der ersten Rute die 33cm Platte und an der anderen Rute einen schönen Dorsch. Klasse, das Einpacken hat sich erledigt. Der Krautkrieg geht weiter.
So wurden es bis kurz nach Mitternacht doch noch schöne Fische.
Bei jedem Einholen(ob mit oder ohne Fisch) musste mehrfach Kraut von der Rutenspitze befreit werden und ich habe vielleicht 5 Fische beissen sehen. Durch die Brandung und dem Kraut war keine normale Bisserkennung möglich.
Entspanntes Angel ist was Anderes, aber schön war es!
Und nu gibt es Dorschfilet und die beiden Platten.

Petri Heil
Bastian


----------



## ulfopr

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Super alsogeht es langsam wieder los, danke für deinen tollen bericht.#6#6#6


----------



## KillBabyKill

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 16.09.14
*Wer*: Holdes Weib und Ich
*Wo*: Börgerende
*Wann*: 20:00 - 22:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: ca 100m
*Montagen*: Standard Paternostersystem
*Köder*: Wattwürmer
*Wind*: Ost 4 bis 5
*Wasser*: krautig, starke Brandung, Wassertemperatur unbekannt
*Wetter*: sternenklar
*Mond*: abnehmder Halbmond
*Fang*: 6 Dorsche (1 x 45cm, 5 Untermaßige)
*Fazit*: Nu steht es 1:1 mit´m Kraut
Nachdem ich dieses Mal erst recht spät am Strand war, ging es da weiter wo es letzten Freitag aufgehört hat.
Die Hoffnung war, dass bei Ostwind leichter Rückenwind herrscht und somit das Kraut die Ostseite von Schleswig Holstein aufsucht. Der Lösungsansatz war schon falsch...
Die ersten 1 1/2h ging es noch halbwegs und gebissen haben die Fische ja auch. Allerdings frischte dann die Brandung massiv auf. Der Rutenständer stand um 20Uhr ca. 4m vom Wasser weg und um 22Uhr wurden die Füße nass... Da war auch an normales Angeln nichtmehr zu denken.
Aber trotz viel Kraut und kleinen Fischen einen ramontischen Abend am Strand mit dem holden Weib gehabt.
Nu warte ich aber erstmal bis meine neuen Rollen da sind und dann wird weiter angegriffen.

Petri Heil

Bastian


----------



## ulfopr

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Haupsache man hatte sein spaß gehabt trotzdem schöner bericht. Danke#6


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

endlich angebrandelt....

Datum19.09.2014
Ort: lübecker bucht
Wetter: trocken,16°,sternenklar
Wind: 1-3 von der seite
Angelzeit: 21:00-02:00
Köder: selbstgebuddelte Würmer 
Wurfweiten: von nah bis fern
Fang: 2 ebenso massige leos,kein butt und 16 nemos
Sonstiges:fisch war da, nur die größe war nix


----------



## ulfopr

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Gibt es schon was neues um Rostock? Lg


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



ulfopr schrieb:


> Gibt es schon was neues um Rostock? Lg





Ja, unter "Angelkurve Rostock"im Bereich PLZ 1 wird fleissig gepostet:

#h


----------



## Andy Antitackle

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 27.09.2014
 Wo: Püttsee Fehmarn
 Uhrzeit: 18:30 - 22:00 Uhr
 Wer: ich und meine Tochter
 Wind: ca. 4 auflandig aus West

 Fänge: 12 Platte - Davon 5 mitgenommen.

 Hat Spass gemacht - auch wenn es nur ein kurzer
 Test war.

 Andy Antitackle


----------



## binde

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:10.10.2014
*Wo*: Westermarkelsdorf Links
*Uhrzeit*: 13:30-20:30
*Wind*: 5 S -SW abnehmend
*Wetter*: sonnig und trocken
*Wasser*: etwas Kraut mit drin sonst recht klar
*Köder*: Wattwürmer und Tobse
*Wurfweite*: 60-70m waren genügend, Später auch weiter...
*Montage*: 1 Haken Lift Up und 2 Haken Cascade
*Fänge*: 23 Platte zwischen 29 und 41cm, ein Nemo im dunkeln


 Alle Platten im hellen, 4 Doubletten waren dabei. In der ersten Stunde schon 6 Fische...Top Tag, aber im Dunkeln sehr sehr mau! Hat Spaß gemacht...:m


----------



## binde

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hier noch das Bild der Strecke...


----------



## Stulle

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



binde schrieb:


> Hier noch das Bild der Strecke...



"Strecke" ;p das is ein berg


----------



## Plolo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 9.10.2014
*Ort*: Hvide Sande und Fünen (Strib)
*Wind*: Sturm aus Südwest, Fünen abflauender Wind
*Wetter*: sonnig mit Wolken, trocken
*Köder*: Wattis+Ringler
*Wurfweite*: 80m
*Vorfach*: "Holstein"
*Fänge*: 20+ Nemos, eine Klische

 in Hvide Sande brauchten die Krebse und kleinen Fische ca. 3min pro Wurm, da meine Mitangler kein Brandungsgerät dabei hatten, konnten wir uns nicht an den Strand in die meterhohen Wellen stellen und wechselten kurz nach der Flut nach Fünen, dort 3min bis ein winziger Dorsch hing. Trotz Angelpause von 1,5 Stunden und Stellplatzwechsel nur Nemos...haben dann abgebrochen....

 nett: ein Seehund in gerade mal 5m Entfernung der uns neugierig ansah....


----------



## Dorschoffi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hab meinen ersten Brandungsversuch für diesen Herbst am Freitag den 10.10. in Dahme gewagt.
Trotz schlechter Bedingungen (kein Wind, keine Wellen, wenig Wasser) konnte ich ein paar Fische an den Haken kriegen. 2 Platten im 30er Bereich und 1 sehr schöner 52er Dorsch landeten im Eimer. Dazu kamen noch ein paar untermaßige.
Sehr schöner und entspannter Angelabend mit Junior.


----------



## Allrounder0872

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moinsen, 
gestern Belitz Werft von 16:30uhr-21:30uhr ein 42er Dorsch und zwei schöne Scheiben. Zehn Nemos durften weiter paddeln... 
Das Wasser ist noch eindeutig zu warm in zwei oder drei Wochen gehts wieder los mit der Hoffnung auf Nordwind und kälteres Wetter.


----------



## paulbarsch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

eine woche fehmarn hinter mir!
11.10 im sund,viel kraut,kleine pltten und mini dorsche!
nächsten tag westermarkelsdorf!
in der brandung nur ein nemo,auf blinker 3 meefo´s in 30 minuten! leider nur eine 45ér!
montag presen:3 platten und 5 nemos
dienstag presen:8 platten! 46,43,42,39 und 36cm(richtig gut im fleisch! 3 um die 30 cm! dazu 2 meefo´s auf blech! beide unter massig!
mittwoch presen:3 platten38-34cm 7 nemos
donnerstag presen 1 platte 37cm 6 nemos
fazit,platten läuft recht gut dorsch eher kleine,da das wasser wohl noch zu warm ist!

gruss andreas


----------



## Team Flensburg 1

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

4 Tage Brandungsangeln im Fischland! (Bereich Dierhagen - Wustrow - Ahrenshoop)

 Fazit: Klasse statt Masse!

 War an 4 Tagen für jeweils 2,5 h Brandungsfischen! Die ersten Bisse kamen jeden Tag exakt um 18.45 Uhr! 

 Insgesamt habe ich 13 Dorsche gefangen, davon nur 1 Nemo, die anderen zwischen 45-58cm! Herrliche, dicke Fische! Eine Doublette kam aus dem Wasser = 100cm Dorsch! (51 und 49cm) Genial! Dazu 2 Platte (30 u. 40cm)! 

 Tight Lines Uli


----------



## RD-Heddi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Moin,
ich war gestern in Hökholz und wollte mal Testen ob schon, was läuft!
Wind kam aus Südost, war auch wenig Wasser, außer einem schönen Biss, 
den ich nicht mitbekommen habe, hat sich nichts getan. 
Werde es in zwei Wochen, noch mal auf der Ecke Langholz/Waabs/Hökholz probieren!:c
Hat schon jemand sein Glück am Südstrand versucht?

Gruß
RD-Heddi


----------



## moep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Was sind nochmal Nemos? Ich habe es schonmal gefragt, aber ich habs wieder vergessen... wäre nett wenn ihr mich nochmal aufklärt 

War heute auch unterwegs, ein paar Wittlinge und 2 Platte sonst nichts
Grüße von der Nordsee


----------



## armyn

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

nemos sind kleine Dorsche|supergri


----------



## doc040

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

War gestern los, Ostsee ,7 vernünftige Dorsche:l,zahlreiche Nemos|bigeyes


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



doc040 schrieb:


> War gestern los, Ostsee ,7 vernünftige Dorsche:l,zahlreiche Nemos|bigeyes



Petri Heil!

Magst du noch eine grobe Angabe deines Strandes mitteilen?

LG Carsten


----------



## bukare

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Kurzer Bericht unserer Ferienwoche in Meschendorf.
Vier Tage am Campingplatz gebrandelt > sehr wenige, zaghafte Bisse und nur ein paar Nemos. 
Drei Tage B-ende mit schönen Platten bis 45cm und richtig dick.
Insgesamt nur drei maßige Dorsche. Das haben manche an einem Abend mit der Spinne geschafft.
Die Kleinboote standen zum Teil nur 300m vorm Ufer und haben in der Dämmerung gute Fische gefangen.   
Fazit: schönes Urlaubswetter und am Campingplatz stehen um 15:00 Uhr schon die Dreibeine als Platzhalter #q und das für sehr wenig Aktion. Werd mir jetzt wohl auch ein Belly holen.


----------



## KoaxKalli

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

wir waren auch für fünf Tage an der Ostsee in Kühlungsborn.

Am ersten Abend lief aus der Brandung nix, sodass wir gegen ca. um elf abgebrochen haben und zur Brücke zum Heringsangeln gefahren sind. Strand war der Teil vorm Sailors Inn.

Den zweiten Tag verbrachten wir in Börgerende. Dort gab es für uns (4 Ruten) leider nur 6 untermaßige Dorsche. 

Da das Wetter nicht auch mehr Erfolg hoffen lies, haben wir den Dienstag auf der Seebrücke vebracht. Dort gab es einen Hering... super!

Mittwoch haben wir dann nochmals in Börgerende gefischt. Herauskamen drei maßige Dorsche zwischen 38cm-53cm und einige untermaßige, was uns nicht wirklich gefiel.

Donnerstag haben wir entgegen unsere eigentlichen Vorhabens, noch einmal den Strand bei Börgerende (mehr in Richtung Heiligendamm) aufgesucht, in der Hoffnung noch ein paar schöne Platten zu fangen, weil ein Bekannter von uns dort einen Tag vorher sehr gut gefangen hat. Leider wurden wir Plattentechnisch total enttäuscht. Dafür gab es wieder Dorsch. Zum Schluss waren es 5 Dorsch zwischen 41cm-50cm, wobei der größte bei meinem Vater beim Buttlöffeln kurz vor dem Buhnenkopf einstieg.

Wir hätten uns etwas mehr erhofft und besonders Platten hätten wir erwartet, aber scheinbar wollten die einfach nicht. Trotzdem war es ein schöner Urlaub und auch mal wieder schön, die Ostsee zu sehen.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wenn Ihr 5 Tage am Stück in Kübo seid, dann nehmt doch für das nächste Mal eine Kutterausfahrt (Insel Poel oder Wismar oder Rostock) oder ein Mietboot in Eure Planung mit auf.

 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## KoaxKalli

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

ab Börgerende fährt einer mit einem alten Rettungsboot raus für 3€/Stunde. Bloß traue ich mir nicht 8h auf dem Meer zu. Mein Vater wollte rausfahren, bloß fehlten Anmeldungen und somit hätte das Boot nicht zu Wasser gelassen  werden können. Beim nächsten Mal wird es vielleicht was.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

so so, das sind "Fangberichte aus der Brandung" #d..... (ihr könnt ja was :q)

wir waren vom 11.10. bis 24.10. auf Langeland zum Brandungsangeln..... gut gefangen haben wir aufgrund der hohen Wassertemperatur nicht....... Die Platten waren beim Abhaken der Hand "lauwarm", als wenn sie aus der Badewanne kamen. Braucht wohl noch etwas Zeit und kältere Temperaturen.....


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 08.11.2014
*Ort:* lübecker bucht
*Wetter:* trocken,6°,sternenklar und vollmond
*Wind:* anfangs schwach ablandig, später dann ganz eingeschlafen...
*Wasser:* klar,sehr gute sicht,keine brandung
*Angelzeit:* 22:30-02:15
*Köder:* schwarzer gladsax 27gr. 
*Fang:* 3 gute leos,2 nemos und 6 kurze anfasser,ein guten noch im nahkampf verloren
*Sonstiges:* fisch war immer mal da,aber auch mal eine stunde ohne biss,die größe war diesmal auch o.k.


----------



## Schmale

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Mittwoch, 5.11.2014
*Ort*: Teichhof
*Wetter:* bedeckt, trocken, Wind aus Nord
*Angelzeit*: 15:30h-19:30h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Fang*: zu zweit -> 0 Fische. Die Haken waren durch die Krebse extrem schnell blank



*Datum*onnerstag, 6.11.2014
*Ort*: Wulfen rechts
*Wetter:* Vollmond, jedoch größtenteils bedeckt, trocken, Südwind
*Angelzeit*: 15:00h-22:00h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Fang*: 6 Mann -> 37 Fische (8x Platte, 29x Dorsch, jedoch alle untermaßig)









*Datum*:Freitag, 7.11.2014
*Ort*: Beelitz Werft bzw Werft Martin, dann Ortswechsel nach Staberdorf wegen zu viel Krautgang
*Wetter:* Vollmond, klar, trocken, kräftiger Südwest Wind
*Angelzeit*: 15:00h-17:30h, 18:30 - 22:30 Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis
*Fang*: 6 Mann -> 10 Fische (3x Platte, 7x Dorsch, jedoch wieder alle untermaßig)


*Datum*:Samstag, 8.11.2014
*Ort*: Marienleuchte
*Wetter:* Vollmond, klar, leicht bedeckt, Südwest Wind
*Angelzeit*: 15:00h-23:30 Uhr
*Köder*: Wattis
*Fang*: 6 Mann -> 19 Fische [7x Platte (3x maßig, eine davon 37cm), 12 Dorsche (2x maßig, einer 49cm)]


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 15.11.2014
*Ort:* lübecker bucht
*Wetter:* trocken,10°
*Wind:* 4 aus ost
*Wasser:* aufgewühlt,super brandung vom feinsten #6
*Angelzeit:*16.30-21.30
*Köder:* wattwurm 
*Fang:* 7 leos und 4 nemos,kein butt
*Sonstiges:* sehr viel seegras unterwegs,21.30 waren die würmer alle....


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 14.11.14
*Wer*: Ich
*Wo*: Nähe Bliesdorf
*Wann*: 19:30 - 03:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 50 bis 110, Fangweite eigentlich egal
*Montagen*: Standard- und  Nachläufermontagen mit rel. kurzen Munschnüren von 30 - 50 cm
*Köder*: Watties, Seeringler, Tobse
*Wind*: SO 5-6, zeitweise 7, später Ost 4-5
*Wasser*: gute Welle, reichlich Seegras, 11 Grad
*Wetter*: stark bewölkt, aber trocken
*Mond*: Halbmond, Aufgang theoretisch ab 0:00, nicht merkbar
*Fang*: 21 Dorsche, überwiegend gerade Maß, wenige über 40, zwei ü 50, außerdem über 20 Fische zurückgesetzt
*Fazit*: Geiles Angeln!!! Zwar keine leichten Bedingungen und heftig Material eingebüßt (4 Keulenschnüre, heul), aber Fisch vom ersten bis letzten Wurf. Zeitweise waren 210 gr Kralle notwendig, um entsprechend abzuspannen, selbst 230 gr Sechskantbirne waren kaum am Platz zu halten. Fast jeder Wurf Dorsch. Die Größen lassen zwar noch zu wünschen übrig, aber der Eimer war voll. Circlehooks ermöglichten das relativ schonende Zurücksetzen der vielen Untermaßigen, kann ich wirklich empfehlen Bei ruhigerem Wetter vertraue ich aber weiterhin den klassischen Aberdeen.
Ansonsten: Wie gesagt, Traumabend, echtes Brandungsangeln eben! Zwei Mitangler am Strand strichen gegen 21:00 etwas frustriert die Segel, haben aber auch ihre Fisch mit nach Hause genommen.

Petri, Carsten


----------



## Brassenkönig

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:18.01.2014
Wer:Kumpel und Ich
Wo:Kieler Förde
Wann:19.00-02.00
Wurfweite:von 40 m bis alles was geht
Wind: 4 aus NO, teils starke Böen
Wasser: aufgewühlt, eigentlich perfekt
Köder:Wattwurm
Fang:20 Nemos, 5 gute Wittlinge

Sonderbarer Abend, die Bedingungen waren eigentlich ideal, doch das Resultat ließ zu wünschen übrig #d. Fischzahl war okay, nur die Größe war ausbaufähig, wo die Großen waren, keine Ahnung#c. Einige heftige Bisse noch verhauen und paar Aussteiger gehabt, zudem sehr viel Kraut im Wasser. Doch davon lassen wir uns nicht entmutigen, demnächst wird wieder angegriffen  #6


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 22.11.2014
*Ort:* lübecker bucht
*Wetter:* meist trocken,ab und an ein paar tropfen,5°
*Wind:* 1-2 so
*Wasser:* klar, keine brandung  
*Angelzeit:*19.00-03.00
*Köder:* wattwurm 
*Fang: *7 leos und viieele nemos,3 butt, davon 2 zu klein
*Sonstiges:* eine refo(hab den roten streifen seitlich gut erkannt) |bigeyes hat sich 2m vorm ufer vom haken befreit.....






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## meckchris

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 22.11.2014
*Ort:* lübecker bucht
*Wetter:* 18-20:00 Uhr Regen
*Wind:* 1-2 SO
*Wasser:* klar, keine brandung  
*Angelzeit: 17.00-0.00 Uhr*
*Köder:* wattwurm 
*Fang: *6 leos und einige nemos,1 butt
*Sonstiges:* ab 21.00 Uhr Wind auf SW;Wasser weg-Fisch weg


----------



## Kröte

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 25.11.2014
Ort: Bliesdorf
Wetter: Sonnig, kein Wind, keine Welle
Wasser: klar
Angelzeit: 15:00 - 21:30
Köder: Wattwurm
Montage: 1- und 2-Haken-Montage Marke Eigenbau
Fänge: 4 Butt, 4 Dorsche - aber leider alle untermaßig


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 01.12.14
*Wer*: Ich
*Wo*: Bliesdorf links
*Wann*: 19:30 - 24:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 50 bis 130, Fangweite maximal
*Montagen*: Standard- und  Nachläufermontagen, eine Mundschnur
*Köder*: Watties, Seeringler, Tobse
*Wind*: SO 4 - 5, später 3
*Wasser*: mittlere Welle, abnehmend, trüb, kaum Kraut, 8 Grad
*Wetter*: stark bewölkt, trocken, Ar...kalt bei ca -3 Grad
*Mond*: nahe Vollmond, trotz Bewölkung relativ hell
*Fang*: 1 guter Dorsch ü. 50, 1 schöner Köhler ü. 55, vier Mini-Dorsche unter 30
*Fazit*: Fing gut an, war halt recht spät am Strand, da von der Arbeit kommend. Beide maßigen Fische und die Lütten in den ersten 60 Minuten, dann tote Hose. Zwei weitere Angler am Parkplatz hatten zu meiner Ankunft erst 3 Dorsch nach mehreren Stunden, trotz guter Bedingungen. Wieder einmal bestätigt sich meine Erfahrung, dass nach mehreren Tagen starkem, auflandigem Wind die Fänge mau sind. Mägen waren leer, Bisse zaghaft, Würmer meist unversehrt. Erster Windtag nach Flaute ist meist der Bringer, dann ist auch noch wirklich Futter im Wasser.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 07.12.14
*Wer*: Ich
*Wo*: Pelzerhaken
*Wann*: 16:00 - 23:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 50 bis 110, Fangweite maximal
*Montagen*: Standard- und  Nachläufermontagen, eine Mundschnur
*Köder*: Watties, Seeringler, Tobse
*Wind*: auflandig SW 6, später 4
*Wasser*: mittlere Welle, Wasserstand bis -90!, trüb, sehr viel Seegras, 6 Grad
*Wetter*: stark bewölkt, regnerisch
*Mond*: Vollmond, trotz Bewölkung relativ hell
*Fang*: 1 guter Dorsch knapp 50, vier ca. 35er retour
*Fazit*: Wollte die besondere Situation des extremen Niedrigwassers mal ausprobieren und habe auf der trockengefallenen Sandbank so ca 60 Meter vom normalen Ufersaum gefischt, war aber anscheinend nicht die richtige Strandwahl.


----------



## meckchris

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 14.12.14
*Wer*: Ich
*Wo*: Lübecker Bucht
*Wann*: 16:00 - 1:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 50 bis 110 +150m Fußmarsch
*Montagen*: Drahtseitenarm + div.2 Hakensysteme
*Köder*: Watties
*Wind*: ablandig SW 4-5
*Wetter*: klar,Frost
*Fang:*13 Dorsche,5 Butt,3 Nemos
*Fazit*:60er Dorsch Bisanzeigerstippe ausgehebelt.von 17-1.00Uhr durchgehend Bisse,50 Würmer verangelt
*Kommt der Fisch nicht zu mir,gehe ich zu ihm* :g


----------



## fredlabosch

*AW: Aktuelle Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wie 150m fußmarsch?


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Wann:*15.12.2014
*Ort:* lübecker bucht
*Wetter:* wenige Tropfen überwiegend trocken,5°,bedeckt
*Wind:* 3-4 ssw
*Wasser:* klar,sehr gute sicht,keine brandung
*Angelzeit:* 17.00-0.00 Uhr
*Köder:* ww
*Fang: *11 leos,ü 15 nemos
*Sonstiges:* Niedrigwasser: von Beginn bis Ende von einer Insel auf der ersten Sandbank gefischt...Pegel von anfangs 439 bis Ende auf 455 leicht gestiegen










@ fredlabosch


Das Wasser war soweit weg-vorne alles trockengefallen


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@dorschwilli 306

petri, sehr geiles foto #6


----------



## SturmundGewitter!

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 19.12.2014
Wer: Carlson und ich 
WoassagierkaiWarnemünde
Wann: 11-19Uhr
Wurfweite: 50 bis 80m, Fangweite maximal
 Systematernoster 
Köder: Watties, Seeringler, Tobse
Wind:  SW 19 km/h s
Wasser: Wasserstand normal, trüb, , 10 Grad
Wetter: stark bewölkt, regnerisch 12 grad 
Mond: Kein Mond 
Fang: 2 Wittlinge ca 35cm Retour,2 Schollen  34- 35 und eine fette 41 er! Siehe Foto 
Fazit: Kurzes Komm Calle
wir gehen auf ne Flasche Kräuter und 5 Bier mal schnell bisschen Peitschen ,das sich dann ja doch noch als kleiner Erfolg rausstellte. Die Pils sind dann aber auch noch alle geworden und trotz regen war's riesenlustig ;-)


----------



## NorgeFan_27

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 20.12.2014
Wer: Kumpel und ich 
Wo: Howachter Bucht
Wann: 16-21Uhr
Wurfweite: so gut es ging
 System: selbstgebundene Doppelhakenmonatagen
Köder: Watties
Wind:  SW gefühlt von 6 bis kurz vor Orkan
Wetter: gelegentliche Schauer, ca. 8 Grad

Fang Kumpel: 2 dicke Flundern um die 40, Dorsch 43 und 64 (!!)
Fang ich selbst: Hammer-Flunder 45 (!!), 4 Dorsche 40-45
Dazu hatten wir beide diverse Leos zwischen 35 und 39 die alle wieder schwimmen dürfen. 

Fazit: Wer geht bei so einem Wetter schon Angeln? Wir in Zukunft sicher häufiger. Eines unserer besten Ergebnisse bisher. Erfreulich war dass keine ganz kleinen Fische unterwegs waren. Unserem Platznachbarn war ich noch bei der Lanung eines 67er Dorsches behilflich, unglaublich...Aber wahr!


----------



## KillBabyKill

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri Heil!
Mein Bericht ist unter Seebrücke, es gibt noch mehr Bekloppte


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 20.12.14
*Wer*: Kumpel und ich
*Wo*: Staberdorf/Fehmarn Steilküste
*Wann*: 14:30 - 20:30 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 50 bis 150
*Montagen*: Standard- und  Nachläufermontagen, eine Mundschnur
*Köder*: Watties, Seeringler
*Wind*: W 7, später NW 8, sehr böhig bis Orkanstärke
*Wasser*: ruhig, 5 Grad
*Wetter*: Schauer, z.T. mit Gewitter und Hagel, später traumhafter Sternenhimmel, sehr mild, ca. 6 Grad
*Mond*: abnehmender Halbmond, aber derzeit nicht sichtbar
*Fang*: 1 Butt, 5 kleine Dorsche retour
*Fazit*: Waren zuerst auf der Westseite gucken, aber das hätte, bei aller Motivation in die Welle zu gehen, in Anbetracht der Windvorhersage keinen Sinn gemacht. Als wir dann beim Gewitter zu zweit das Strandzelt festgehalten haben, waren wir auch nicht mehr all zu traurig, ablandig zu sitzen. Nur die Fänge waren halt sehr bescheiden. Deshalb stellten wir früh ein, um am nächsten Morgen ausgeschlafen ein weiteres Mal anzugreifen... 
Neben uns angelten zwei Angler mit osteuropäischem Akzent, die leider alle gängigen Klischees vollkommen erfüllten. #d


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 21.12.14
*Wer*: Kumpel (bis 12:00 Uhr gepennt!) und ich
*Wo*: Niobe/Fehmarn
*Wann*: 5:00 - 16:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 40 bis 120
*Montagen*: Standard- und  Nachläufermontagen
*Köder*: Watties, Seeringler
*Wind*: NW 6, später W 5
*Wasser*: schööööne Brandung zu Beginn, allmählich abnehmend, schließlich relativ ruhig
*Wetter*: traumhafter Sternenhimmel, später Sonnenschein, sehr mild, ca. 10 Grad, abschließend Regen
*Mond*: kein Mond
*Fang*: 21 Butt, viele über 35 cm, einige über 40. 1 Dorsch um 12:30 mittags, 63 cm!! 
*Fazit*: #6 Endlich mal eine gute Erfahrung auf Fehmarn, bisher war das, genau wie der gestrige Abend, eher enttäuschend. Fast alle Fische zwischen 9:00 und 14:00 Uhr bei schönstem Spaziergänger-Wetter, Dunkel und Dämmerung vorher und nachher lief nahezu nichts. |bigeyes Seltsam...


----------



## SturmundGewitter!

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo guten Abend und Petri ! 
Ich weiß nicht ob das hier her gehört ?! Aber ich frag mal ganz schnell! Ich suche Gummikrabben zum ködern! Gibt es da einen Anbieter in Deutschland ? Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen . Habe festgestellt das 80 Prozent der Dorsche die ich die letzten 2 Monate am Strand gefangen habe voller Krabben waren . Das ist find ich eher untypisch gewesen die ganzen Jahre . Da muss es doch irgendwie was geben danke im Vorfeld und schöne Feiertage!


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

es gibt so gulp krabben...

aktiv geführt könnte das ja vielleicht sinn machen, aber stationär an der brandungsmontage???
eher nicht...


----------



## Zoutev

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Versuch es mal mit gepulten Krabben, falls du die meinst. Ich fange damit zurzeit viel Butt in Hamburg. Die halten gut am Haken und man kann sie einfrieren und im Supermarkt kaufen. Vielleicht beißt der Dorsch drauf.


----------



## SturmundGewitter!

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo danke erst einmal für eure Antworten.nein Zoutev ich meine ein Imitat der wollhandkrabbe in ihrer ganzen Pracht .ich dachte daran sie mit wat-bzw seeringler kombiniert am großen Haken  anzubieten . Da bei uns stellenweise würfe von 30-40 m ausreichend sind könnte das gut Klappen . Der Duft des jeweiligen Wurmes ersetzt dann den flavour . Ist ne echte Marktlücke find ich . Wenn ich was geeignetes finde und das klappt werde ich euch unterrichten


----------



## SturmundGewitter!

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Da hab ich sie gefunden:http://www.grejonline.dk/default.php?vis=vare&kat_id=13&l1=13&l2=&l3=&v_id=8460


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

oder wenn du was anderes, als plaste und elaste fischen willst:

http://www.ammodytes.co.uk/baits.php?type=1

[soft bzw peeler crab ist das, was du suchst]


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

du suchst aber strandkraben, keine wollhandkrabben

genau die meinte ich...gulp krabben halt...


----------



## mefofänger

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Freitag, 26.12.2005
*Ort*: hohwacht
*Wetter*: von klar bis schneetreiben - 2 grad
*Wind*: Süd 3
*Angelzeit*: 17h-22,30h
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Vorfach*: Ein-Haken-Nachläufer u. einzelhakenvorfach
*Wurfweiten*: 100 - 160 m
*Fang*: 10 Dorsche bis 43 cm alle relaest, 2 schollen 27+31cm, kliesche 34 cm f. pfanne


----------



## tobiiger

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 27.12.14
Wo: Bliesdorf
Wetter: Anfags leicht bewölkt und etwas Sonne,später leichter Niesel,aber nicht viel
Wind: Angesagt waren 4-5 Bft,die waren es auch,somit war ex ne ideale Brandung,allerdings kam mächtig Strömung und Seegras später dazu.
Montage: 2 Haken Vorfach
Fang: Konnte insgasamt 6 gute Dorsche so um die 45-55 cm mitnehmen, bestimmt nochmal 15 Nemos zurück. 
Wie gesagt am Anfang super Brandung und schön aufgewühltes Wasser.So gegen 20.30 Uhr nahm die Strömung zu und mein 200 gr Krallenblei hielt dem nicht richtig stand und ich hab gegen 21.00 Uhr abgebrochen. Die Fische zum mitnehmen bissen alle zwischen 19.00 und 20.00 Uhr.....vorher und danach nur kleine.
Hab leider einige noch beim einholen verloren,scheint dort ordentlich Steine zu geben,wo ich leider mal hängen geblieben bin.
Teilweise haben die Fische richfig brachial gebissen,hatte ich auch noch nicht so oft.
Ansonsten war es ein herrlicher Abschluss 2014 !!!#6


----------



## meckchris

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 27.12.14
*Wer*: Kumpel und ich
*Wo*: Lübecker Bucht
*Wann*: 15.30-1.00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 50 bis 100m
*Montagen*:verschiedene 2 Hakensysteme
*Köder*: Watties
*Wind*: SO 3,später O 4
*Wasser*:lleichte Brandung,bissel Kraut,Wasser bis 22.00 Uhr ansteigend,immer noch 5-6 Grad
*Wetter*: Klar -3 Grad,später leicht bewölkt
*Mond*: zunehmend,recht hell
*Fang*: 25 Butt, 5 kleine Dorsche
*Fazit*: bis 21.00 Uhr den Fisch im Sack gehabt,alles vom Ufer,dann nachlassend,schöner Jahresabschluß

Guten Rutsch und gesund ins neue Jahr gespült!:g


----------



## Plolo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

30.12.2014
 16-22 Uhr
 Wind aus West, Ententeichwetter, -10cm NN
 Wurfweite 70-100m
 Kumpel und ich
 ca. 20 Küchenplatten und wenige Minidorsche

 insgesamt lief sehr wenig


----------



## Lando

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Plolo schrieb:


> 30.12.2014
> 16-22 Uhr
> Wind aus West, Ententeichwetter, -10cm NN
> Wurfweite 70-100m
> Kumpel und ich
> ca. 20 Küchenplatten und wenige Minidorsche
> 
> insgesamt lief sehr wenig



Hallo, 
wo hast du denn genau gesessen? Ich wollte mit nen paar Freunde auch mal die Ostsee Luft genießen. Da wir aus dem Raum Bremen kommen kenne ich mich dort oben überhaupt nicht aus. Also schön wären Koordinaten.
Mit sportlichen Gruss.


----------



## Plolo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Lando schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wo hast du denn genau gesessen? Ich wollte mit nen paar Freunde auch mal die Ostsee Luft genießen. Da wir aus dem Raum Bremen kommen kenne ich mich dort oben überhaupt nicht aus. Also schön wären Koordinaten.
> Mit sportlichen Gruss.



Nähe Damp...

 Wenn Ihr aus Bremen kommt ist die Lübecker Gegend/Ostholstein + Fehmarn deutlich näher und auch fischtechnisch interessant !

 Ich sage nur Weißenhäuser Strand, Dahme etc...

 Hier ist zurzeit ablandiger kräftiger Wind, besser wird aktuell dort die Gegend sein...


----------



## Eike82

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 04.01.2015
Angelzeit: ca. 16.00 - 24.00h
Fangzeit: immer mal wieder
Ort: Eckernförder Mole ganz am Ende
Windrichtung und Stärke: keine Ahnung
Wetter: Ententeich mit wechselnden Strömungen, klar bis wolkig, trocken mit 1x ganz kurz Regen, Vollmond
Köder: Wattwurm, weißer Gufi 10g-Kopf
Fischart: Dorsch, Plattfisch
Anzahl: viele Bisse, eine Hand voll 20er-30er Dorsche, 3 Küchendorsche, 1 Küchenplatte
Gewicht: k.a
Länge: 20 bis 30cm Dorsch schwimmt wieder, Küchendorsche ca. 40
Sonstiges: Sehr viele Bisse bis 17 Uhr, der weiße Gufi kam richtig gut an bei den ersten beiden Würfen, dann sehr schleppend. Sichttiefe heller Köder mit bloßem Auge ca. 6m. Ab 21 Uhr kamen die Bisse schlagartig und teilweise parallel bei bedektem Mond. Bei klarem Himmel kein Zupfer. Nach Wechsel auf Kreishaken 3/0 (20 Uhr) kein Anschlag nötig.


----------



## necrid

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum:28.12.14 18h-23.30h
Ort: Hökholz 
Wetter: Schneeregen Regen 
Wind: still
Mond: Keiner
Angelzeit: 18h-21
Köder: Wattis 
Fang: Nichts
___________________________________________________________
Datum: 02.01.2015
Ort: Schönberg 
Wetter: Klar Zwischendurch  Wolken Niesel  
Mond: Vollmond
Wind: West 
Angelzeit: 19:30 – 0:30
Köder: Wattis
Wurfweiten: alles
Fang: 2 Platten 32 + 34cm  6 Dorche zu klein 


gruß


----------



## meckchris

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Einmal nichts gefangen und dennoch gepostet!Respekt!#6


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 08.01.2015
*Ort:* lübecker bucht
*Wetter:* durchgängig regen
*Wind:* 4-6 aus west
*Wasser:* klar, gute sicht,schwache brandung
*Angelzeit:* 17.00-19.15 uhr
*Köder:* ww
*Fang:* 3 butt, davon 2 zu klein
*Sonstiges:* hab um 19.15 uhr abgebrochen,meine watjacke hat überall wasser gezogen 
noch 80 ww über|uhoh:


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 04.01.15
*Wer*: ich
*Wo*: Niendorf/Lübecker Bucht
*Wann*: 16:00 - 22:00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 80 bis 140
*Montagen*: Standard- und  Nachläufermontagen, eine Mundschnur
*Köder*: Watties, Seeringler
*Wind*: NW 7, später W 4
*Wasser*: leichter Wellengang, etwas trübe, 5 Grad, Wasserstand von 40 cm über normal auf -20 cm runter
*Wetter*:  Sternenhimmel, hell, später wolkig
*Mond*: Vollmond
*Fang*: 7 Dorsch, 4 kleine retour
*Fazit*: Versönlicher Abschluss eines harten Wochenendes... Siehe Bericht Offtopics


----------



## necrid

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 09.01.15
*Wer*: Ich
*Wo:* Hökholz
*Wann: *19h - 23h
*Wurfweite:* alles probiert
*Köder:* Watties
*Wind:* W 6 - 7 bft
*Wasser:* Mini wellen da ablandiger Wind
Wetter: Wolkig 7°C
*Mond:* nicht sichtbar...
*Fang:* 4 Nemos, 1 Flunder zu klein, 2 Dorsche 45cm und 50cm 

Die beiden Dorsche hatten Krabben im Magen werde nächstes mal auch Krabben sammeln und eine Rute damit auslegen.


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 20.01.15
*Wer*: Kumpel & Ich
*Wo:* Kiel Westufer
*Wann: *17h - 22h
*Wurfweite:* 50-100
*Köder:* Watties
*Wind:* W 3 -4 bft später Ententeich
*Fang: *10 kleine Dorsche. alle wieder retour


----------



## meckchris

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 17.01.15
*Wer*: Arbeitskollege+Ich
*Wo:*Lübecker Bucht
*Wann: *16h - 23.30h
*Wurfweite:* um die100m
*Köder:* Watties
*Wind:* SW 3-4 bft
*Wasser:*leichte Brandung nachlassend
*Wetter:* Wolkig, um den Gefrierpunkt
*Mond:* nicht sichtbar...
*Fang:* 2 Nemos,15 Platte,2 Dorsche


Mit abnehmenden Wasser den Fischen hinterher gelaufen!


----------



## derlippi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Keiner hat was zu berichten???
 Nicht mal.das nix gefangen wurde....Hmmm
Werde es dann morgen mal.versuchen obwohl vom hören sagen nichts dickes zu vermelden ist. Na ja werde dann berichten wie es war

Grüße und thight lines

 Der Lippi


----------



## Stulle

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



derlippi schrieb:


> Keiner hat was zu berichten???
> Nicht mal.das nix gefangen wurde....Hmmm
> Werde es dann morgen mal.versuchen obwohl vom hören sagen nichts dickes zu vermelden ist. Na ja werde dann berichten wie es war
> 
> Grüße und thight lines
> 
> Der Lippi


Bei frost wundert mich das wenig[emoji6]


----------



## KillBabyKill

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wir haben letztes Jahr auch bei Frost wirklich super gefangen.
Ich sanier mir momentan eine Wohnung und komm deshalb leider nicht ans Wasser  Vielleicht nächste Woche nochmal für einen Abend


----------



## Stulle

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



KillBabyKill schrieb:


> Wir haben letztes Jahr auch bei Frost wirklich super gefangen.
> Ich sanier mir momentan eine Wohnung und komm deshalb leider nicht ans Wasser  Vielleicht nächste Woche nochmal für einen Abend


Ja aber nicht alle sind so frostfest


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

die Außentemperaturen stören mich nicht wirklich. Leider ist die Wassertemperatur nun auch auf 2-3Grad gefallen. Bin deswegen in letzter Zeit eher nach Kiel in die Förde gefahren, da man dort recht schnell auf tiefes Wasser kommt.
Die Fänge waren auch nicht so schlecht, Dorsche bis 55cm, dazu Flunder bis 35cm und den einen oder anderen Schellfisch bis 46 cm.


----------



## Dorschoffi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Werden jetzt auch schon Schellfische gefangen?
Oder waren es Köhler?​


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Schellfisch hatte ich im Kieler Hafen auch schon...............ist nicht die Regel....kommt aber vor

gruß degl


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Dorschoffi schrieb:


> Werden jetzt auch schon Schellfische gefangen?
> Oder waren es Köhler?​







Waren schellfische


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Dorschoffi schrieb:


> Werden jetzt auch schon Schellfische gefangen?
> Oder waren es Köhler?​



Waren schellfische


----------



## Dorschoffi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri,
ich war schon überrascht als ich vor 2-3 Jahren die ersten Köhler gefangen 
habe. Dann scheint unsere Fischpalette immer größer zu werden.


----------



## Axtwerfer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

und dann noch so schöne Schellfische ! Petri


----------



## dorsch20

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Baum1309 schrieb:


> Waren schellfische
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 229492




Der untere ist in der Tat ein Schellfisch.
Ich staune.
Die anderen beiden sehen stark nach Wittling aus.


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



dorsch20 schrieb:


> Der untere ist in der Tat ein Schellfisch.
> Ich staune.
> Die anderen beiden sehen stark nach Wittling aus.


 

sind es auch. Beim anderen Foto sind auch die beiden unteren Schellis und darüber dann die Wittlinge


----------



## meckchris

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 08.02.15
Wer: Ich
Wo:Lübecker Bucht
Wann: 15h - 22h
Wurfweite: 90m
Köder: Watties
Wind: 5-6 NW auflandig
Wasser:schöne Welle bis zur 3.Rinne aufgewühlt,braun
Wetter: Wolkig 2°C

Fang: 5 Dorsche, 2 Butt

etliche Fehlbisse versiebt,warum auch immer,etwas Kraut unterwegs,Wasser während des Angelns um mindestens 50cm gefallen


----------



## Eristo

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



meckchris schrieb:


> Datum: 08.02.15
> Wer: Ich
> Wo:Lübecker Bucht
> Wann: 15h - 22h
> Wurfweite: 90m
> Köder: Watties
> Wind: 5-6 NW auflandig
> Wasser:schöne Welle bis zur 3.Rinne aufgewühlt,braun
> Wetter: Wolkig 2°C
> 
> Fang: 5 Dorsche, 2 Butt
> 
> etliche Fehlbisse versiebt,warum auch immer,etwas Kraut unterwegs,Wasser während des Angelns um mindestens 50cm gefallen





-------------------------------------------------------

Manche Fische sind vielleicht einfach zu blöd gewesen,
den Köder zu finden und gegen die Schnur geschwommen? :a:a:a


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 14.2.15
Wer: Ich
Wo:Kieler Förde
Wann: 17.00h - 22.00h
Wurfweite: 50-110
Köder: Watties, Kneifer
Wind: 3-4 SO
Wasser: Hab ablandig geangelt, etwas zurück gegangen, aber nicht viel
Wetter: angenehm frisch

Fang: 2 Dorsche beide 39cm; 4 Schellfische 40-51cm


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin..

kleiner Nachtrag

Datum: 12.2.15
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Wo:Kieler Bucht
Wann: 18:00h - 23.00h
Wurfweite: 50-90
Köder: Wattwurm
Wind: 2 SSO
Wasser: stieg während der Angelei leicht an
Wetter: trocken und bewölkt

Resultat:  vier Dorsche (alle zu lütt) und drei Butt


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Nachtrag vom Wochenbeginn

Datum*: 16.02.15
*Wer*: ich und mein Kumpel
*Wo*: Hohwacht
*Wann*: 19:00 - 24:30 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 40 bis 140
*Montagen*: Standard- und  Nachläufermontagen, Ein- und Zwei-Haken-Systeme
*Köder*: Watties, Seeringler, Garnele
*Wind*: SO 5, später S 3-4
*Wasser*: leichter Wellengang, abnehmend, anfangst leicht getrübt, später klar, 2,7 Grad, Wasserstand -20 cm
*Wetter*: klar, schöner  Sternenhimmel, dunkel, leichter Frost
*Mond*: Neumond
*Fang*: zu zweit 3 Dorsche, 5 kleine retour und 6 Butt, einer davon 46 cm. Alle Fische in guter Verfassung, zwei von den Butt waren uns zu schlank und wurden zurückgesetzt
*Fazit*: Viele, teilweise vehemente Bisse konnten wir nicht verwandeln. Viel probiert, aber kein Patentrezept gefunden. Ich habe über 20 Bisse nicht verwandeln können.|bigeyes|gr:
Aber für diese Bedingungen war es ein gutes Ergebnis und sehr kurzweilig. Wir haben es zuerst auf der Ostseite Holsteins probiert, aber der Krautgang nach dem Oststurm war noch zu heftig. Schade, dadurch haben wir über 2 Stunden Angelzeit verloren.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 27.02.15
*Wer*: ich
*Wo*: Niendorf/Lübecker Bucht
*Wann*: 19:00 - 01:30 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 80 bis 130
*Montagen*: Ein-Haken-Systeme
*Köder*: Watties, Seeringler
*Wind*:NW 2 - 3
*Wasser*: leichter Wellengang, klar, 3,7 Grad, Wasserstand auflaufend bis +30 cm
*Wetter*: Regen, später klar,relativ hell, leichter Frost
*Mond*: Halbmond
*Fang*: 8 Dorsche á 40 cm plus/minus 2 cm, 2 kleine retour, kein Butt. Alle Dorsche wohlgenährt und in guter Verfassung.
*Fazit*: Dorsche vom Strand im Februar? Geht also doch! 
Fische alle in den ersten drei Stunden gefangen, dann klarte es auf und bis auf drei vorsichtige Zupfer nichts mehr...


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin

*Datum*: gestern
*Wer*: Kumpel & ich
*Wo*: Eckernförder Bucht
*Wann*: 17:00 - 22:00
*Wurfweite*: 100
*Köder*: Wattwurm
*Wind*: O 3-4
*Wasser*: leichter Wellengang, 
*Wetter*: trocken
*Mond*: Halbmond
*Fang*: viele kleine Dorsche, eine Platte und 4 Dorsche zum mitnehmen (49,46,45,43)


----------



## Flatschenangler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 23.03
*Wo:* Kiel/Holtenau
*Wann*: 19:30 - 02:00
*Köder:* W-wurm
*Fang:* 6 Leos ( 39,44,44,55 u. zu klein)

War nachmittags am Satorikai Heringe angeln (23 Stk) und bin abends zum Tiessenkai. Der letzte maßige Dorsch biss ca 23:30, danach kam nur noch ein Kleiner kurz an Land. War ein schöner und für mich auch erfolgreicher Kiel-Besuch.
MfG


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*





*Datum*: 25.03.15
*Wer*: ich
*Wo*: Niendorf/Lübecker Bucht
*Wann*: 20:00 - 01:30 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 80 bis 130
*Montagen*: Ein-Haken-Systeme
*Köder*: Watties, Seeringler
*Wind*:NO 3-4, abnehmend, später SO 3 
*Wasser*: Wellengang, auf der Sandbank brechend, angetrübt, 5 Grad, Wasserstand auflaufend bis +40 cm, kaum Kraut
*Wetter*: bedeckt, diesig aber trocken, milde Luft
*Mond*: Halbmond, relativ dunkel
*Fang*: 8 Dorsche ü 40 cm, davon zwei ü 50, 2 kleine retour, kein Butt. Alle Dorsche prall voll mit Würmern, Garnelen und kleinen Fischen. Außerdem biss meine PB Aalmutter mit rekordverdächtigen 39 cm und einem Maul, da hätte glatt ein Tischtennisball reingepasst. |bigeyes
*Fazit*: Bisse haben sich gut über den Abend verteilt, kein Stress, aber kurzweilig. Bilderbuchbedingungen, hatte rein bauchmäßig noch ein wenig mehr erwartet.


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 26.03.2015
*Wer*: ich 
*Wo*: Bliesdorf
*Wann*: 18.30 23.00h
*Wurfweite*: 90 bis 150m
*Montagen*: Wishbone und Holstein
*Köder*: Watties, Seeringler
*Wind*: nix
*Wasser*: noch recht aufgewühlt von dem Ostwind die Tage vorher
*Wetter*: anfänglich bedeckt, gegen später klar und Mondschein
*Fang*: 8 Dorsche von 39 - 45 cm, 3 Platten 27-30 dazu noch 3 Leos und 1 Platte von 26cm die vorne gehakt hatte
*Fazit*: konnte bis zu 40m mit der Watthose reinlaufen und dann werfen, so dass die Montagen bei max 150m lagen. Wurde zwischen 20-22h richtig stressig, da laufend Bisse kamen. Nach 22h kam der Mond raus und die Dorsche waren weg.


----------



## Sascha1806

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@ NaturalBornFisher

Hallo, ich möchte die nächste Woche voraussichtlich auch mit meinem Bruder in der Lübecker Bucht bei Niendorf in der Brandung fischen.
Da ich aber aus Süddeutschland komme und mich oben nicht auskenne, würde es mir sehr helfen wenn du mir sagen könntest wo wir Wattwürmer und Seeringelwürmer kaufen/vorbestellen können. Und wo wir die Angelkarten kaufen können. Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## mefofänger

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Sascha1806 schrieb:


> @ NaturalBornFisher
> 
> Hallo, ich möchte die nächste Woche voraussichtlich auch mit meinem Bruder in der Lübecker Bucht bei Niendorf in der Brandung fischen.
> Da ich aber aus Süddeutschland komme und mich oben nicht auskenne, würde es mir sehr helfen wenn du mir sagen könntest wo wir Wattwürmer und Seeringelwürmer kaufen/vorbestellen können. Und wo wir die Angelkarten kaufen können. Vielen Dank im voraus.



in neustadt bei martin`s angeltreff hat eigentlich immer würmer da


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@Sascha

Na, PN angekommen?


----------



## Sascha1806

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



NaturalBornFisher schrieb:


> @Sascha
> 
> Na, PN angekommen?



Echt Super! Vielen Dank für die Auskunft!
Ich werde berichten wie es gelaufen ist #6


----------



## Ra.T

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 06.04.15
Wo: Zoutelande, Wettbewerbsparcour
Wann: 10 Uhr bis 15 Uhr
Wer: Ich und ein Angelfreund  (14 Jahre)
Wetter: Kalt,  wenig Wind
Köder: Scheidenmuscheln, Zaagers
Wurfweite: 20 - 140 Meter

Fang: 13 Schollen und 1 Wittling.
Ich  8 Fische, der Junge 6 Fische ( oder so, haben sie nach 2 Stunden nicht mehr gezählt und unseren inoffiziellen Angelwettstreit als unentschieden beendet)
Die meisten Fische bissen auf gefrorenem Muschelfleisch.
Ca. die Hälfte war über 25 cm, der Rest muss noch wachsen.
Was soll ich noch weiter dazu sagen, war #6.
Viel geangelt hatte ich eigentlich nicht, war mehr damit beschäftigt die Fische von den Haken zu befreien als zu angeln.
Mfg
Ralf


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 11.04.15
*Wer*: ich
*Wo*: Pelzerhaken/Neustadt
*Wann*: 20:30 - 2:30 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 60 bis 100 Meter
*Montagen*: Standard- und  Nachläufermontagen, Ein-Haken-Systeme
*Köder*: Watties, Seeringler
*Wind*: SW- W 4 - 5, im Böen 6, schräg auflandig
*Wasser*: mäßiger Wellengang, abnehmend, getrübt, leichter Kraurgang, keine Strömung, 7 Grad, Wasserstand um Normalpegel
*Wetter*: erst Regen, später Sternenhimmel, dunkel
*Mond*: Halbmond, Aufgang aber erst in der zweiten Nachthälfte
*Fang*: 6 stramme Dorsche, 5 kleinere retour
*Fazit*: Endlich mal wieder ordentlich Wind um die Nase. Beißzeit konzentrierte sich auf 22-24 Uhr, Köder wurden vehement angenommen, nahezu alle Bisse verwertet. Maximale Wurfweite war ausnahmsweise an diesem Platz heute nicht gefragt. Erst an den Dorschen vorbei geangelt, auf ca. 70 Meter waren am meisten Fische unterwegs.


----------



## Hänger 67

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : 10.04.2015
Wer    : Kumpel und Ich
Wo     : Staberdorf/Fehmarn
Zeit    : 19.30-01.00 Uhr
Köder  : Watties
Wetter: Wind aus SO mit 3-4,Sternenhimmel aber dunkel.

Fang  : 9 Dorsche 38cm-51cm,ca.10 keine Dorsche wieder zurück. Beißzeit von 21.30 - 23.00 Uhr.


----------



## Schmale

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : 17.4.2015
Wo: Kägsdorf
Wann : 20:00 - 01:15 Uhr
Köder : Wattwurm 
Wind : ordentlich & auflandig
Wer : 2 Freunde und Ich
Fische : 6 Leos, 1 Scholle, 8 Nemos

Bemerkung: Als das Wasser, trotz Ostsee ich weiss, merkbar zurückging, blieben erst mal 1h lang die Bisse aus. Ab 23:30 ca. ging es dann wieder


----------



## Schmale

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : 18.4.2015
Wo: Meschendorf
Wann : 18:15 - 01:00 Uhr
Köder : Wattwurm 
Wind : circa nicht vorhanden 
Wer : 2 Freunde und Ich
Fische : 2 Leos, 20 Schollen, 4 Nemos

Bemerkung: Schöner Plattfischstrand^^. In der Dämmerung tat sich, wie man an den Fängen sieht, erst mal relativ wenig. Später gab es dann vereinzelt Dorsch und "größere" Platten. Durch die Badewannenverhältnisse hatten wir einige Fehlbisse zu verzeichnen. Wir waren zum ersten Mal in Meck-Pom. brandeln und es hat uns summa summarum gut gefallen =)


----------



## Rana

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo, wollte da auch mal hin, Meschendorf, wo habt ihr den da geparkt?

Gruß Rana


----------



## Schmale

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Am besten kannst du mit dem Auto bis vorne hin vorfahren, du hast ja ein Anliegen, nämlich Entladen  und dann gegenüber von dem Wendehammer für den Bus auf dem großen Parkplatz parken


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wittenbeck, 20.04., 1930 bis 0100 Uhr. Kraut verhinderte das Blinkern in die Dämmerung, sodass die Spinnrute zur 3. Brandungsrute umfunktioniert wurde. Das Vorhaben stellte ich ein, als pünktlich zum Sonnenuntergang die Bisse losgingen und schon 2 Ruten zeitweise schwer unter einen Hut zu bekommen waren. Also, Sonne weg und klingeling an 2 Ruten, 25erPlatte und 38er Dorsch, wegen perfekter Hakung schonend in die Freiheit entlassen. Es ging Schlag auf Schlag, leider sehr klein, zum Glück zu 95% optimal gehakt. Gegen 22 Uhr der erste ordentliche Dorsch. Dann drehte der Wind, es roch plötzlich nach Landwirtschaft, und das Wasser ging zurück. Gegenmittel: 2 Wattis pro Haken... keine 3 Minuten später... es brandete plötzlich etwas auf und zack...klingeling! Beim Einholen war ich mir nicht sicher, ob der Fisch noch dran ist und legte die Rute auf der Erde ab, da sich die andere Rute samt Dreibein nach vorne überbeugte. Kräftiger 45er Dorsch. Dann sah ich, dass die abgelegte Rute Richtung Wasser robbte - kräftige 33er Platte. Die paar Minuten retteten den Abend. Es kamen noch 2 ordentliche Dorsche dazu und viele Kleine wurden schonend zurückgesetzt, bis ich 1 Uhr zusammenpackte. Es fiel auf, dass die Dorsche gut genährt waren und voller Energie steckten! Was schon 35er Dorsche an der Rute tobten war enorm! Nach den beiden vorherigen Versuchen auf der Seebrücke Kübo war es sehr angenehm am Strand. Keine nervigen Mitangler und kein Stress...


----------



## Stefan660

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*: 21.04.2015
*Wer*: ich
*Wo*: NL Rotterdam Maasvlakte 2
*Wann*: 13.00-17.00 Uhr
*Wurfweite*: 50 bis 70 Meter
*Montagen*: Standard, 2&3 Haken-Systeme
*Köder*: Watties, Seeringler
*Wind*: N-NO 5-6
*Wasser*: ordentlicher Wellengang (50-100cm), stark getrübt, Auflaufendes Wasser 17 Uhr HW, 12 Grad, Wasserstand um Normalpegel
*Wetter*: Sonnenschein
*Fang*: 4 kleine Scharren (Schollen) unter 20cm, zurückgesetzt. Ein Krebs...

*Fazit*: Zweites mal in der Brandung, ordentliche Bedingungen. Anfangs mit 175g gefischt ohne Anker, dann auf 150g mit Anker gewechselt, sonst immer abgetrieben. Alle Bisse auf Wattwurm.


----------



## fetti05

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Freitag und Samstag 
weißenhaus 
20 bis 1 Uhr 
Wurfweite 60 bis 100 Meter 
Magere Ausbeute an beiden tagen 5 Schollen und zwei kleine Dorsche zurückgesetzt.


----------



## fetti05

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

so war gestern abend noch die letzten seeringelwürmer verwerten.
bei auflandigem Wind und ca 10 crad.
Ausbeute deutlich besser als Freitag und Samstag.
3 Dorsche 
1 Scholle
und 2 kleine Schollen zurückgesetzt 

Das in der zeit von 19 bis 22 Uhr


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@all,

letztes Brandeln vor der "Sommerpause"

Südstrand Eckernförde

6 Dorsche 39-50cm und 2 Platten, wobei eine richtig "Größe" hatte........






Nun gehts in die "Sommerangelei"......#6

gruß degl


----------



## Rana

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Schmale schrieb:


> Datum : 18.4.2015
> Wo: Meschendorf
> Wann : 18:15 - 01:00 Uhr
> Köder : Wattwurm
> Wind : circa nicht vorhanden
> Wer : 2 Freunde und Ich
> Fische : 2 Leos, 20 Schollen, 4 Nemos
> 
> Bemerkung: Schöner Plattfischstrand^^. In der Dämmerung tat sich, wie man an den Fängen sieht, erst mal relativ wenig. Später gab es dann vereinzelt Dorsch und "größere" Platten. Durch die Badewannenverhältnisse hatten wir einige Fehlbisse zu verzeichnen. Wir waren zum ersten Mal in Meck-Pom. brandeln und es hat uns summa summarum gut gefallen =)



Besten Dank


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo zusammen,

wir waren vom 25.07 - 02.08 auf Fehmarn.
Selbst zu dieser Jahreszeit haben die Platten ordentlich gebissen.
Zwar waren die Bedingungen eher schlecht, allerdings konnten
wir drei Mal erfolgreich den Grill belegen. 
Gruß
Daniel


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri Heil, Daniel! 

Auf welcher Seite ward ihr los? An den klassischen Plattfischstränden  im Norden? Oder im Tiefen am Sund? Mich würde weniger der genaue Strandabschnitt als mehr die erreichte Tiefe interessieren.

LG Carsten


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Carsten,

waren am Wulfener Hals.
Direkt hinter dem kleinen Hafen am Campingplatz (Anfang der Steilküsten)
Tiefe evtl. 2 Meter....

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Zanderlover

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo, war gesten seit Jahren wieder mal in der Brandung .
Wo : Dranske 
Wann:19-23.30 Uhr
Köder :Wattwurm ,Sandaal
Wind : 3-4 bft
Fische : 6 Dorsche (3schwimmen wieder),1 Aal 65cm

War einfach geil ,wuste nicht das so nen Spass machen kann!


----------



## doc040

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

War gestern anbrandeln.... Ostseeküste,volle Brandung, Wurfweite ausreichend,Ergebniss voller Eimer, die grösste Platte hatte 47 cm


----------



## fredlabosch

*AW: Aktuelle Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri zu dem super Fang. Wie groß war der größte Dorsch? Würde ihn auf 80cm-85cm schätzen!


----------



## doc040

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Bisschen grösser, 1,00m


----------



## fredlabosch

*AW: Aktuelle Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Und das aus der brandung? Wo warst denn unterwegs?


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@ doc40
erstmal* fettes* petri! zu dem dicken leo und der gesamten beute #6


*Datum:* 05.09.2015
*Ort:* lübecker bucht
*Wetter:* stürmisch,meist trocken,12°
*Wind:* auflandig, 5-7 in böen ne 8 
*Wasser:* aufgewühlt,starke brandung
*Angelzeit:* 20.00-24.00 uhr
*Köder:* ww
*Fang: *1 butt,6 leos davon 3 zu klein,ein 40er da gut gehakt, darf noch wachsen....

*Sonstiges:* schwieriges angeln-unmengen an seegras und algen im wasser,habe deshalb nur mit einer rute gefischt,
selbst 180 gr.blei blieb nicht lange liegen
meine nachbarn haben wegen dem kraut um 21.00 uhr entnervt eingepackt

petri für donnerstag degl !!


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Donnerstag den 10.9.15

Hohenfelde bei strammen Ost

7 Platte ..davon 3 um die 40, die ich mitnahm:






Und 7 Dorsche von 38-42cm.........alle erst nach 22:000

Der Anfang ist gemacht.......:vik:

gruß degl


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 18.09.2015
*Ort:* lübecker bucht
*Wetter:* sternenklar, ruhiges wetter,meist trocken,13°
*Wind:* ablandig, 2-3 
*Wasser:* niedrigwasser,klar,keine brandung
*Angelzeit:* 20.00-2.00 uhr
*Köder:* ww/gladsax 27gr.weiß
*Fang:* 4 butt,6 leos, 6 nemos

*Sonstiges:* viele aussteiger, die meisten fische waren nur knapp gehakt, bessere fische kamen erst  sehr spät


----------



## doc040

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Gestern, Ostsee, Brandung keine|wavey:


----------



## Stulle

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



doc040 schrieb:


> Gestern, Ostsee, Brandung keine|wavey:


 
ey der heilbut ist untermaßig |bigeyes


----------



## Tino

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo
Ich war gestern in Meschendorf (Rerik)
Angelzeit war von 19-01 Uhr
Gute Brandung von vorn,aber leider strahlte der Mond ,dass man sich Sonnen könnte.

Köder war der gute Wattwurm und Fisch gabs auch ein wenig.
Als Vorfach hatte ich das Liftsystem fürs Weite und eine Doppelhakenmontage für den Nahbereich. Natürlich selbst gebaut.

Ein 40er zum mitnehmen und eine 32 er Platte .

Ansonsten hatte ich noch 2 Platten die zu klein waren und 3 Dorsche die ebenfalls wieder schwimmen.

Nach 8 Jahren Pause Brandungsangeln ,hat es mir gestern einen Heidenspass gemacht wieder in der Brandung zu angeln.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

sehr ruhig geworden hier 

*Datum:* 11.10.2015
*Ort: *lübecker bucht
*Wetter:* sternenklar, trocken,6°
*Wind:* ono, 4-5
*Wasser:* super brandung aber leider auch viel kraut
*Angelzeit:* 19.00-3.00 uhr
*Köder:* ww
*Fang:* 9 gute  leos,  nemos? sehr viele

*Sonstiges:* nicht ein butt,auf dem rückweg noch einen fuchs und einen dachs gesehen,eine rolle geschrottet-maschinenschaden #q


----------



## Sandbank

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri@ Dorschwilli!

Ja, sehr ruhig hier. Bin kommende Woche oben, weiter östlich Trollegrund bis Wismar, die Ecke. Dort ist auch toten Stille, was Meldungen betrifft.....


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> sehr ruhig geworden hier
> 
> *Datum:* 11.10.2015
> *Ort: *lübecker bucht
> *Wetter:* sternenklar, trocken,6°
> *Wind:* ono, 4-5
> *Wasser:* super brandung aber leider auch viel kraut
> *Angelzeit:* 19.00-3.00 uhr
> *Köder:* ww
> *Fang:* 9 gute  leos,  nemos? sehr viele
> 
> *Sonstiges:* nicht ein butt,auf dem rückweg noch einen fuchs und einen dachs gesehen,eine rolle geschrottet-maschinenschaden #q



Petri, 
ich will am Sonnabend für ne Woche nach Fehmarn und dachte schon es gibt in der Brandung keine Fische mehr. Nach Deiner Fangmeldung hab ich nun endlich Lampenfieber.:vik:
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Tino

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Schöne Dorsche,Willi.

Das lässt auf Freitag hoffen.
Da geht's auch wieder anne Ostsee.


----------



## fredlabosch

*AW: Aktuelle Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Die Fangberichte lassen ja hoffen werd Samstag mal wieder Heiligendamm oder Börgerende antesten. Ich hoffe nur das die Fische nicht schon satt sind nach ner Woche guten auflandigen Wind!?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 14.10.2015
Angelzeit: 19:00-23:30
Fangzeit: immer
Ort: Strande
Windrichtung und Stärke: 6 aus Ost-Nordost
Wetter: anfangs trocken, später Dauerregen
Köder: Nordsee Watties..................von Carsten selbst gegraben
Fischart: Dorsch
Anzahl: zusammen fast 40 Stk. ich selbst nahm 6 von 38-45cm mit und releaste 5(die schon ganz knapp vor 38cm waren)
Gewicht: k.a.
Länge: 38-51cm
Link zum Bericht:
Link zum Bild:
Sonstiges: wollten eigentlich in Hökholz angeln, aber die Welle und das  Kraut sorgten dafür, das die Montage in minutenschnelle wieder am Ufer  waren...............

Strande hatten wir Seitenwind(möchte nicht wissen, wie groß die  Schnurbögen waren) aber es war angeln möglich und das Ergebniss kann  sich sehen lassen.

Carsten hatte mit Doppelmontagen gefischt und div. Doubletten dabei .......so hatten wir das auch schon lange nicht mehr.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Durch die Schnurbögen viele Bisse fast nicht gesehen und einige Aussteiger waren auch noch zu verzeichnen............

Ein klasse Angelabend........leider zum Schluss etwas feucht

gruß degl


----------



## Tino

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri Degl

Bei mir gehts morgen los.


----------



## aalbert06

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

14.10.15 Heiligendamm, 17.00-1.30 Uhr 
Wattwurm, Seitenwind aus Ost, Regen, gute Brandung und wenig Kraut
4 Flundern um 30 cm, 12 Dorsche 40-53 cm und nur 4 untermaßige Dorsche
Immer mal wieder ein Fisch den Abend über verteilt 
Gruß Karsten


----------



## Tino

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo Karsten

Warst du in Heiligendamm bei Bad Doberan?


----------



## fredlabosch

*AW: Aktuelle Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wie hast du es so lange ausgehalten bei dem regen?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fredlabosch

*AW: Aktuelle Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Und dickes petri. Hatten die letzten male fast nur nemos.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aalbert06

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Ein Brandungszelt  baue ich immer auf, da kann ich dann mit Regen gut umgehen. Und da mein  Anfahrtsweg ca. 300 km ist, kann ich einfach nicht aufgeben.
Ich habe in einer Buhne zwischen Schleuse und Heiligendamm (bei Bad Doberan ) geangelt.
Die  meisten Fische haben auf sehr kurze Distanz gebissen. (30-40 m)
#h


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri zu Euren Fängen. Das läßt für kommende Woche hoffen. Fahre jetzt los nach Fehmarn (700km). Ich werde mich dann mal von der Insel melden, hoffentlich mit Fisch.

Gruß Uwe

#h


----------



## Stulle

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Petri zu Euren Fängen. Das läßt für kommende Woche hoffen. Fahre jetzt los nach Fehmarn (700km). Ich werde mich dann mal von der Insel melden, hoffentlich mit Fisch.
> 
> Gruß Uwe
> 
> #h



Petri Heil #a|pfisch:


----------



## Tino

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo
Am Freitag war ich in Meschendorf/Rerik.

Angelzeit war von 19-00 Uhr.

Windrichtung/Stärke: schwacher Ostwind ,der später weg war

Nach einer Anfahrt im herrlichsten Dauerregen hat sich der Regen zum Glück verflüchtigt und es blieb trocken.

Köder war wieder der Wattwurm und gefangen wurde auch was.

Insgesamt fing ich zwei Dorsche und 5 Flundern.

Ein Dorsch und 3 Flundern waren zum mitnehmen.

Gefangen wurde weit draußen ,um die 80 m.


----------



## fredlabosch

*AW: Aktuelle Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin moin. Gestern wollten wir eigentlich nach Heiligendamm. Dort angekommen stellten wir fest, dass der Fischer ganze Arbeit geleistet hat. Von Heiligendamm bis nach Börgerende schön die Netze auf 200 m gestellt.  Ausserdem war dort auch noch irgendein Wettkampfangeln. 
Also sind wir dann verspätet in Nienhagen angekommen. 
Leichte Brandung, kaum Wind und schöner Nieselregen. 
Köder: Wattwurm
Wurfweite: 60-80m
Angelzeit: 18.00 bis 23.30Uhr

Fisch zu zweit: 1 Platte, 9 Dorsche davon 6 maßige und ein guten Dorsch leider verloren. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petrie euch beiden...........schön zu lesen, das es überall Fänge an der Küste gibt..........#6

gruß degl


----------



## doc040

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Ostsee ,erst ruhig , dann brutal auflandig mit ner guten 3bft aus Nordwest,gemeiner Nieselregen, leichte Welle, Wurfweite ,ich komme einfach nicht raus...,  Fisch war aber da. Ich war der einzige Angler weit und breit,warum nur?


----------



## paulbarsch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Dann hättest den 20 ten auch noch rausholen können! Dickes Petri!!!!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Ihr seid zum beneiden.
Ich will auch! Dickes fettes Petri! Absolut genial.#6


----------



## Roter Piranha

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Fahre am 6-8 .11 nach fehmarn.  Mepocup und fehmarnpokal :vik::vik: juhu  endlich geht das wieder los ........


----------



## Tino

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri doc

Jetzt brauchst du ja die nächsten 8 Wochen nicht mehr,denn Fisch haste ja genug.


----------



## Forellenfischer12

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Sry wegen Thema-Abweichung aber wie stelle ich fragen ins Forum?


----------



## Tino

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Kein Problem.

Erst mal herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Viel Spaß im Forum und Fragen stellst du,indem du in deiner Rubrik links oben auf " Neues Thema " gehst.


----------



## Jan1810

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo,
War gestern in Hohwacht 
Windstärke 1Bft NO
Stern klarer Himmel
Angelzeit 18.00 bis 22.00 Uhr
2 Dorsche und 7 Platten


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 23.10.2015
*Ort:* lübecker bucht
*Wetter:*  trocken,10°,anfangs noch klar mit mond, später dann bedeckt und duster
*Wind:* oso, 1-2 
*Wasser:* klar,kaum brandung und kaum kraut
*Angelzeit:* 21.00-03.00 uhr
*Köder:* ww
*Fang:* 6 butt,6 leos ,um die 20 nemos

*Sonstiges:* gleiche stelle wie beim letzten mal,diesmal 6 butts, letztes mal nicht einer....


----------



## Tino

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Schöne Fische Willi und Jan.

Vielleicht hab ich Mi oder Do auch solch Glück|wavey:


----------



## paulbarsch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Ich bin zur Zeit auf Fehmarn.  In der Brandung läuft es schlecht! Gestern Nachmittag nichts, außer krabben! Abends 3 kleine plattten! Heute Nachmittag marienleuchte mit etlichen Anglern, ging auch nichts!
Es kann nur besser werden!

Gruß andreas


----------



## tw_freak

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Männer. Vorab Petri zu den tollen Fängen! 
wir wollen Mittwoch nach Juliusruh zum Brandungsangeln. Die Frage ist, ob sich das Seegras, das durch die Winde der letzten 14 Tage am Strand breit gemacht hat, jetzt wieder gelegt bzw verzogen hat. Jemand vor Ort der das bestätigen könnte? Vor zwei Wochen hat es uns nämlich bei Wind aus O 5-6 fürchterlich angesch***. Nach dem ersten Wurf hing ne Schubkarre voll Gras in der Leine und wir konnten somit unser Gerödel wieder zusammenbauen. Sind dann am nächsten Tag nach Graal Müritz auf die Seebrücke ausgewichen und konnten unsere Wattis noch sinnvoll verwerten  
Also...weiß jemand wie es an der Schaabe aussieht? LG 

***


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

In Juliusruh ist momentan Ententeich und das Wasser nahezu klar. Kein Seegras unterwegs. Viel Erfolg.

Double2004


----------



## tw_freak

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Top, danke dir. Werde berichten wie es ausgegangen ist.


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

So Jungs nun mein Meldung aus Fehmarn. Bin seit Samstag wieder zurück.

Fazit: Schlechter gehts kaum. Krabben fressen ruckzuck alle Köder weg, selbst mit großen auftreibenden Corkys hat man kaum eine Chance. Wie die Krabben da an die Würmer kommen ist mir ein Rätsel. 

1.Tag Presen: Wind NO 3, kleine Dorsche bis 39cm und eine Flunder 32cm
2.Tag Markelsdorf Huk: Windstill, 25 min Fußmarsch hat sich aber gelohnt. 9 x Butt Flundern und Klieschen beide bis ü40cm. Viele Bisse schon in der Dämmerung, hatte wegen geflochtener Schnur am Anfang mehrere Fehlbisse. Dann auf Monofil gewechselt und schon hingen die Butte. Mit fortschreitender Nacht gingen die Fische weniger aggressiv an die Würmer und schon waren die Haken innerhalb von 5min von Krabben leer geputzt.

3.Tag Staberhuk Leuchtturm: Fußmarsch ohne Ende, Südwest 4, ein kleiner Dorsch, keine weiteren Bisse, aber wieder Fresskrabben.
4.Tag Westermarkelsdorf: Wind 4-5 West eigentlich ideal, aber wieder Krabbeninvasion , kein Fische, einen Butt beim Landen verloren.

Dorsche waren kaum vorhanden. Butt hätte ich auf der Westseite sicherlich reichlich fangen können, wenn da nicht die blöden Krabben wären.

Wenn einer von Euch ein Mittel oder einen kleinen Trick gegen diese Biester hat, dann ruhig mal ne PN an mich schreiben. Wie kommen denn Krabben an Würmer die ca. 20-40cm über Grund schweben?

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo paulbarsch,

Versuch es mal an der W.dorfer Huk, da hat es bei mir auch am Besten geklappt. Kannst schon nachmittags probieren. Beste Wurfweite war bei mir um die 90-100m. Später auch kürzer.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



buttweisser schrieb:


> So Jungs nun mein Meldung aus Fehmarn. Bin seit Samstag wieder zurück.
> 
> Fazit: Schlechter gehts kaum. Krabben fressen ruckzuck alle Köder weg, selbst mit großen auftreibenden Corkys hat man kaum eine Chance. Wie die Krabben da an die Würmer kommen ist mir ein Rätsel.
> 
> 1.Tag Presen: Wind NO 3, kleine Dorsche bis 39cm und eine Flunder 32cm
> 2.Tag Markelsdorf Huk: Windstill, 25 min Fußmarsch hat sich aber gelohnt. 9 x Butt Flundern und Klieschen beide bis ü40cm. Viele Bisse schon in der Dämmerung, hatte wegen geflochtener Schnur am Anfang mehrere Fehlbisse. Dann auf Monofil gewechselt und schon hingen die Butte. Mit fortschreitender Nacht gingen die Fische weniger aggressiv an die Würmer und schon waren die Haken innerhalb von 5min von Krabben leer geputzt.
> 
> 3.Tag Staberhuk Leuchtturm: Fußmarsch ohne Ende, Südwest 4, ein kleiner Dorsch, keine weiteren Bisse, aber wieder Fresskrabben.
> 4.Tag Westermarkelsdorf: Wind 4-5 West eigentlich ideal, aber wieder Krabbeninvasion , kein Fische, einen Butt beim Landen verloren.
> 
> Dorsche waren kaum vorhanden. Butt hätte ich auf der Westseite sicherlich reichlich fangen können, wenn da nicht die blöden Krabben wären.
> 
> Wenn einer von Euch ein Mittel oder einen kleinen Trick gegen diese Biester hat, dann ruhig mal ne PN an mich schreiben. Wie kommen denn Krabben an Würmer die ca. 20-40cm über Grund schweben?
> 
> Viele Grüße Uwe



Hallo Uwe,

die Krebse können problemlos schwimmend an die Köder kommen, oder ziehen die Köder an der Mundschnur zu sich runter, da sind 40 cm ein Klacks für die.

Bei Vollmond, wie z.Zt., ist die Aktivität besonders hoch...

Einzige Möglichkeit ist, tagsüber zu fischen. Besonders auf Butt hat sich die Zeit nach Sonnenaufgang bis mittags schon oft bewährt.

Wenn viele Dorsche unterwegs sind, dann scheinen die Krabben in Deckung zu gehen. 

Auch sind die Wurmklauer nicht überall gleich stark unterwegs. Ein Platzwechsel bringt dann eventuell mehr, als stur weiter die Würmer zu verschwenden.

Technisch ist ansonsten gegen die Biester leider nix zu machen.

LG Carsten


----------



## paulbarsch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Heute in Presen gewesen! Wind mit 4 aus ost! Anfangs noch viele Krabben, dann die ersten Bisse und ich konnte in 2std ,6 Platten erbeuten! Die größte hatte 46 cm! Dann war leider viel Seegras unterwegs,sodass angeln unmöglich wurde!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



NaturalBornFisher schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> die Krebse können problemlos schwimmend an die Köder kommen, oder ziehen die Köder an der Mundschnur zu sich runter, da sind 40 cm ein Klacks für die.
> 
> Bei Vollmond, wie z.Zt., ist die Aktivität besonders hoch...
> 
> Einzige Möglichkeit ist, tagsüber zu fischen. Besonders auf Butt hat sich die Zeit nach Sonnenaufgang bis mittags schon oft bewährt.
> 
> Wenn viele Dorsche unterwegs sind, dann scheinen die Krabben in Deckung zu gehen.
> 
> Auch sind die Wurmklauer nicht überall gleich stark unterwegs. Ein Platzwechsel bringt dann eventuell mehr, als stur weiter die Würmer zu verschwenden.
> 
> Technisch ist ansonsten gegen die Biester leider nix zu machen.
> 
> LG Carsten



Hallo Carsten,

danke für Deine Infos. Bis jetzt dachte ich, Krabben können nur laufen. Ich bin Mitte November (Buß-und Bettag) wahrscheinlich (eher sicherlich ) noch mal oben an der Küste. Entweder Fehmarn oder anderswo in der Gegend. Das Wasser ist dann sicherlich unter 10 Grad und die Krabben sind verschwunden.

LG Uwe


----------



## doc040

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

27.10.15 Ostsee, Angelzeit 16.00- 21.00 Uhr auflandig aus Ost ,keine Krebse! 2 Haken Systeme präsentiert an Century Tip Tornado Sport Mk 2 und Monoschnur


----------



## Angler2097

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri. Das sieht ja Klasse aus. Ich würde auch gerne mal wieder in die Brandung, wenn ich die tollen Fotos sehe #6


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



doc040 schrieb:


> 27.10.15 Ostsee, Angelzeit 16.00- 21.00 Uhr auflandig aus Ost ,keine Krebse! 2 Haken Systeme präsentiert an Century Tip Tornado Sport Mk 2 und Monoschnur



Wow! Das lässt einen ja glatt neidisch werden! |bigeyes


----------



## Keyless

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri @doc40,
 das ist ja mal eine schöne Ausbeute! Alles in nur fünf Stunden? Da warst du ja gut beschäftigt und es wird nicht so schnell kalt ,Langeweile kommt auch nicht auf.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## doc040

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Ne, kalt war mir nicht, aber war gemütliches fischen. Und neidisch muss man nicht sein, denn momentan beisst es wirklich gut, egal wo man ist. Deswegen ist diese Fangplatzangabe überflüssig. Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt.#h


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



doc040 schrieb:


> 27.10.15 Ostsee, Angelzeit 16.00- 21.00 Uhr auflandig aus Ost ,keine Krebse! 2 Haken Systeme präsentiert an Century Tip Tornado Sport Mk 2 und Monoschnur



Hallo Doc,

Erstmal Petri.

Du angelst ja mit ner richtig guten Schönwetterrute. Bei Krautgang stellst Du das Teil wegen den kleinen Ringen sicher in die Ecke. Aber ist die Angabe der Rute für Fangmeldungen wirklich wichtig oder hast Du nur Deinen Ego gekitzelt? 

Und Fische fängt man zurzeit nur dort wo keine Krabben sind. Da könntest Du den Kollegen schon helfen. Ich kann Dich aber verstehen, wenn Du Deine besten Fangplätze nicht verraten willst.

Ein kleiner Tip: Richtung Osten werden die Krabben mit dem abnehmenden Salzgehalt der Ostsee weniger.

Weiter viel Erfolg in der Ostsee und wenig Krabben.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Leude! 

Gestern in Schönhagen!


Wind aus Ost 4-5!

26 Dorsche davon 21 Maß!

Biss auf Biss unglaublich! 

Der Erste meine persönliche Bestmarke von 68 cm! 

Die meisten anderen um die 50cm!

Die Fische standen nicht weit draußen! 25-30 m ich denke war die erste Rinne! 

Von halb 5 an gefischt und um halb 11 abgebrochen! 

Ich hatte keine Lust mehr Würmer an den Haken zu machen!


Absolut unfassbar für mich! 

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Angler2097

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Jetzt ist doch grad die Zeit. Da kann man wahre Sternstunden erleben. Ist schon über 10 Jahre her, da war ich mit meinem Kumpel paar mal auf Fehmarn. Hatten auch meist um die Zwanzig Dorsche pro Nacht erwischt. Mein Freund auch 2 richtig Grosse. Petri Heil!


----------



## Pontonangler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Na dann wollen wir doch mal sehen was Morgen in der Lübecker Bucht geht ....


----------



## doc040

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Hallo Doc,
> 
> Erstmal Petri.
> 
> Du angelst ja mit ner richtig guten Schönwetterrute. Bei Krautgang stellst Du das Teil wegen den kleinen Ringen sicher in die Ecke. Aber ist die Angabe der Rute für Fangmeldungen wirklich wichtig oder hast Du nur Deinen Ego gekitzelt?
> 
> Und Fische fängt man zurzeit nur dort wo keine Krabben sind. Da könntest Du den Kollegen schon helfen. Ich kann Dich aber verstehen, wenn Du Deine besten Fangplätze nicht verraten willst.
> Schönwetterrute? Kleine Ringe? Da ist ein 40er Pacbay Ringsatz drauf! Außerdem sind grosse Ringe völlig egal bei Kraut! Der Spitzenring ist der kleinste! Das Kraut bleibt eh am Knoten stehen und für alle die knotenlose Keulenschnur benutzen,da wo sich die Verjüngung auftut,da bleibt das Kraut hängen! Thema Fangplatz, die sind ein wenig zweitrangig,oder warum fangen einige ganz viel und andere nur wenig! Mal ein wenig drüber nachdenken. Thema Krabben,die Wurftechnik hilft auch! Versucht mal sandaale 2Haken ungeclipt ohne baitelastic weit auszuwerfen,da spreche ich von Weiten über 130 Meter! Und zwar so das Sie auch dran bleiben.


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo Doc,

da hab ich noch 3 Fragen. Vielleicht kannst Du sie mir noch beantworten. Schon mal danke im Voraus.

1. Verwendest Du eine Multi- oder eine Stationärrolle?
2. Warst Du bei den Engländern um das Teil zu kaufen?
3. Warum gibts bei Wurfweiten um die 130m keine Krabben mehr? 

Also an der Wurfweite liegt das mit den Krabben sicher nicht. Oder bei den 130m treiben sich mehr Dorsche rum und die Krabben verziehen sich da lieber.

Ich habe auch eine Rute mit kleinen Ringen. Bei Kraut auf der Schnur verstopft immer der Spitzenring und zwar so sehr, dass sogar die Schnur blockiert wird. Deswegen nehme ich die Rute nur, wenn kein Krautgang ist. Darum habe ich Schönwetterrute geschrieben.

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Herman Hummerich schrieb:


> Moin Leude!
> 
> Gestern in Schönhagen!
> 
> 
> Wind aus Ost 4-5!
> 
> 26 Dorsche davon 21 Maß!
> 
> Biss auf Biss unglaublich!
> 
> Der Erste meine persönliche Bestmarke von 68 cm!
> 
> Die meisten anderen um die 50cm!
> 
> Die Fische standen nicht weit draußen! 25-30 m ich denke war die erste Rinne!
> 
> Von halb 5 an gefischt und um halb 11 abgebrochen!
> 
> Ich hatte keine Lust mehr Würmer an den Haken zu machen!
> 
> 
> Absolut unfassbar für mich!
> 
> Biss die Tage HH



Petri Hermann,

das war ja richtig gut bzw. obergut.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dorschoffi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Waren gestern in Weißenhaus. Erst Seitenwind später kaum noch vorhanden. 
Fang 3x Platte - 39 cm 2x Dorsch 45 und 56 cm.
Kumpel hatte 8 Platten und 3 Dorsche. Dazu gabs noch einige untermaßige.
Krabben waren keine vorhanden.


----------



## doc040

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Uwe, Pn


----------



## maki1980

Live-Bericht
Sitz gerade auf Fehmarn/Wulfen:
See: Ententeich
Vollmond
Fänge:
Einen untermassige Platte und ein Mini Dorsch..
Läuft nicht....


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:Freitag, 
*Ort*: Sütel
*Wetter*: Nebel
*Wind*: Südost 3-4
*Angelzeit*: 17h-21h
*Köder*: Wattis und Ringler
*Vorfach*:Alles
*Wurfweiten*: 40-100+
*Fang*: 2 Nemos|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Eigentlich super Bedimgungen, aber....??????
Warum nichts ging ist mir ein Rätzel. Der Mond war nicht zu sehen, wenig Kraut, nette Brandung....aber kein Fisch. Nicht eine Platte. Hat jemand eine Ahnung warum?


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Gestern kurzentschlossen nochmal los gewesen

Kielerförde....Strande

5 Dorsche von 38cm-50cm und 3 brauchbare Wittels

Wind aus Ost mit ca.4 Bft.

Der Mond blieb hinter dem Hochnebel und so habe ich doch einen genüsslichen Brandelabend erlebt.






gruß degl


----------



## Stulle

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> *Datum*:Freitag,
> *Ort*: Sütel
> *Wetter*: Nebel
> *Wind*: Südost 3-4
> *Angelzeit*: 17h-21h
> *Köder*: Wattis und Ringler
> *Vorfach*:Alles
> *Wurfweiten*: 40-100+
> *Fang*: 2 Nemos|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Eigentlich super Bedimgungen, aber....??????
> Warum nichts ging ist mir ein Rätzel. Der Mond war nicht zu sehen, wenig Kraut, nette Brandung....aber kein Fisch. Nicht eine Platte. Hat jemand eine Ahnung warum?




ich würde sagen dir geht es wie mir du hast dir den falschen platz ausgesucht #d


----------



## Tino

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri degl 

Hat sich ja noch gelohnt,vom Spaß dabei mal abgesehen.


----------



## doc040

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Da die Fänge momentan hoch und runter gehen, ruhig bleiben, gestern war ablaufendes Wasser Wind ein wenig aus Süd,es wurde an einigen Plätzen gut gefangen,an anderen Verhalten, Fehmarnangler sind völlig geknickt,am Freitag gab es Angler die 47 massige! Fische hatten, vor einer Woche mehrfach 30 Fische. Aber durch viel Posten stehen auch verstärkt Netze an den Stellen!


----------



## Waldemar S.

*AW: Aktuelle Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wo: Pelzerhaken
Wann : Samstag 18:00-00Uhr
Wetter: klar, leichter Wind aus Süd und Feuerkugel am Himmel...
Wie: Vom Ufer mit Seeringlern
Ergebnis : 9 Dorsche bis 56cm, 2 gute Flundern und unzählige Nemos; 3 Doubletten sowie einge größere Dorsche ausgeschlitzt.
Das war Wahnsinn. Insbesondere zwischen 19 und 21Uhr kam man kaum mit dem Beködern hinterher. Danach schätze mal wegen dem Mond ruhiger, aber weiter stetig was zu tun. 
Geiler Abend war das.


----------



## astacus

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wo: DK, Vjelby, Nordsee
Wann : Letzte Woche diverse Termine
Wetter: Ein Tag Wind aus West mit Brandung, Wind aus Ost ohne Brandung
Wie: Vom Ufer mit Wattwurm, Seeringler, Hering
Ergebnis : Kleine Klieschen ohne Ende. Ein Wolfsbarsch.


----------



## Nick*Rivers

Stulle schrieb:


> ich würde sagen dir geht es wie mir du hast dir den falschen platz ausgesucht #d



So sieht es wohl aus. Gute Fänge beim Brandungsangeln hängen von mehr Faktoren ab, als ich bisher (glaube zu) kenne. War und wird nicht die letzte Nullnummer gewesen sein.


----------



## doc040

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> So sieht es wohl aus. Gute Fänge beim Brandungsangeln hängen von mehr Faktoren ab, als ich bisher (glaube zu) kenne. War und wird nicht die letzte Nullnummer gewesen sein.


Ich behaupte mal ne Nullnummer, da kann man was gegen machen,wenn man in der brandungsasion unterwegs ist. Das ist ganz klar menschliches versagen! Tut mir leid wenn ich die äussere,aber du Betreiber einen Aufwand und versuchst nicht mit Wurfweiten, Vorfächern,Köder,etc. Was zu machen, zumal du ja auch noch eine Platzwahl hast. Ich würde immer versuchen meine Ehre zu retten!


----------



## doc040

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt...,  Automatik,  passiert leider manchmal


----------



## Nick*Rivers

doc040 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal ne Nullnummer, da kann man was gegen machen,wenn man in der brandungsasion unterwegs ist. Das ist ganz klar menschliches versagen! Tut mir leid wenn ich die äussere,aber du Betreiber einen Aufwand und versuchst nicht mit Wurfweiten, Vorfächern,Köder,etc. Was zu machen, zumal du ja auch noch eine Platzwahl hast. Ich würde immer versuchen meine Ehre zu retten!




Bei einem Hobby Begriffe wie " menschliches Versagen" zu benutzen ist schon eine tief blickende Wortwahl im Jahre 2015. Bei mir wartet keine hungrige Frau mit dem Knüppel in der Hand.Natürlich kann man immer alles versuchen, man kann sich aber auch in seinem Stuhl zurücklehnen, die Ruhe genießen und auch ohne Fisch zufrieden sein. Bin leidenschaftlicher Mefo Angler und kenne mich daher mit schlechten Fängen aus. An diesem von mir gewählten Platz waren keine hungrigen Fische. Nicht in 30 Metern und auch nicht in 106,4 Metern. Habe ich jetzt versagt, wenn ich nichts fange? Nö  Werde es an der gleichen Stelle demnächst noch einmal versuchen, bin gespannt ob ich meine "Ehre" wieder retten kann


----------



## Tino

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Sehe ich genauso Nick.

Im dunkeln die Meeresluft und die Brandung mit nem Pott Kaffe in der Hand genießen ist für mich genauso Brandungsangeln,als ne Stunde wie blöd rauswerfen ,Köder aufziehen und Fische abhaken,wenn der Schwarm Dorsche zum Strand kommt, dass man die Thermojacke nach hinten wirft,weil man schwitzt wie blöd.

Beides ist Brandungsangeln pur . . . Zumindest für mich.

Geht man zu verbissen an eine Sache,geht der Reiz des Hobbys für mich verloren.


----------



## Zanderfürst

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@Timo,Nick:

Genau meine Meinung. Wenn der Fisch nicht da ist kann man sich doch an der Natur erfreuen oder einfach das man Ruhe hat und keiner einem auf die Nerven geht. Der Leistungsgedanke gehört in Sport, Beruf und von mir aus auch Familie aber doch nicht in das Brandungsangeln.

Für mich auch Hauptgrund Nr.1 weshalb dann so Verbissene mit dem Maßband nicht so genau sind, damit sie beim nächsten Stammtisch sagen können sie sind noch nie abgeschneidert. no offense


Genug davon. Bin vllt. Ende November wieder auf dem Darß- wie sind da die Chancen und wo sind die Brandungsfänge?


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

auch Seite 1 *bitte* mal beachten!!

Ich denke, es ist sinnvoll einen Thread einzustellen, der* nur* Fangberichte enthält ohne Geplapper (muss natürlich auch mal sein, aber nicht in diesem Thread). Soll also nur reine Information sein, damit man sich informieren kann, wo etwas geht und wo nicht.
Sämtliche Nichtfangmeldungen wird der Moderator ohne Komentar löschen. Es steht jedem frei zu einem Angeltag oder besonderen Fisch einen Extrathread im Forum zu eröffnen.

freut man sich auf einen Fangbericht   und was ist,steht wieder nur kagge drin 

hier könnt ihr labern ===>> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170147


----------



## Ra.T

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 1.11
Wo: Zoutelande
Köder: Fransetappen an Doppelhakenvorfach
Fang: immer noch Seebarsche über 36 cm, aber keine 42 cm
und Franzosendorsche ab 25 cm.
Mfg
Ralf


----------



## Tino

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> auch Seite 1 *bitte* mal beachten!!
> 
> Ich denke, es ist sinnvoll einen Thread einzustellen, der* nur* Fangberichte enthält ohne Geplapper (muss natürlich auch mal sein, aber nicht in diesem Thread). Soll also nur reine Information sein, damit man sich informieren kann, wo etwas geht und wo nicht.
> Sämtliche Nichtfangmeldungen wird der Moderator ohne Komentar löschen. Es steht jedem frei zu einem Angeltag oder besonderen Fisch einen Extrathread im Forum zu eröffnen.
> 
> freut man sich auf einen Fangbericht   und was ist,steht wieder nur kagge drin
> 
> hier könnt ihr labern ===>> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170147



Entspann dich,sind doch schon fertig.


----------



## Harti79

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hi, ich möchte Montag und Dienstag auf Rügen in die Brandung, kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wo jetzt was gehen könnte? Ich hatte da an Kreptitz oder Schaabe gedacht?!


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 07.11.2015
*Ort:* lübecker bucht
*Wetter:* regnerisch,15°
*Wind:* ssw,für mich fies von der seite, 4-6, später fast sturmstärke
*Wasser:* mittlere brandung und kaum kraut
*Angelzeit:* 20.00-01.15 uhr
*Köder:* ww
*Fang:* 2 butt,7 leos ,um die 20 nemos

*Sonstiges:* durch die riesigen schnurbögen, war später kaum noch eine bisserkennung möglich 

fang ist aber o.k.,hätte schlechter laufen können


----------



## Tino

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri Willi

Ich freue mich aufs nächste Wochenende.


----------



## Henryhst

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@Harti79

Schaabe läuft mit Platte im Moment richtig super.

Lg Henryhst


----------



## Harti79

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 09.11.2015
Ort: Drewoldke/Rügen
Zeit: 16.30-20.30 Uhr
Wind: SW
Köder: Watti's
Fang: 7 Dorsche von 38-49cm, 9 Platte bis 42 cm und 2 Babyplatten

Sonstiges: Ich musste das Angeln vorzeitig aufgrund von "zu viel Fisch" gut gelaunt abbrechen!


----------



## Henryhst

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Dickes petri.


----------



## Harti79

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri Dank! :m


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 14.11.2015
*Ort:* lübecker bucht
*Wetter:* stürmisch,regnerisch,7°
*Wind:* ssw 5-7, gegen ende weniger
*Wasser:* klar,gute brandung, wenig seegras
*Angelzeit:* 15.30.00-21.30 uhr
*Köder:* ww
*Fang: *3 gute butt,11 leos und viele nemos

*Sonstiges: *fisch war reichlich da,7 doubletten, aber leider  sehr viel kleinkram gestern


----------



## Kay63

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 18.11.2015
Ort: Meschendorf
Wetter: bedeckt, Nieselregen
Wind: W bis SW 5, nachlassend
Wasser: trüb, gute Brandung, viel Seegras
Angelzeit: 17.00-19.00 Uhr, Fangzeit bis 18.15Uhr
Köder: ww
Fang: 4 Dorsche Mitte 40

Habe wegen der vegetarischen Beilage nur mit einer Rute geangelt. Bisse sehr zaghaft, wegen der Kreishaken blieben die Fische weit vorn im Maul gut hängen. Nachdem das Wasser ablief, blieben die Bisse komplett aus.
Entspannendes Jahresendangeln mit Frau und Glühwein!


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

War vom 18.11-20.11 mal wieder 3 Tage an der Ostsee in der Brandung.

Fang an maßigen Fischen im Schnitt 5 Stück pro Tag - Dorsch, Flunder und Köhler.
Die 3 größten Fische: Dorsch 60 und 66 cm, Köhler 61 cm.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 28.11.2015
*Ort:* Lübecker bucht
*Wetter:* trocken,2°,Vollmond- der leider hinter den Wolken blieb
*Wind:* S 5,ablandig
*Wasser:*  klar,gute Sicht,kaum Brandung
*Angelzeit:* Morgenstund holt Dorsch vom Grund |bigeyes  01.00-04.15 uhr
*Köder:* nur mit der Spinnrute, Gladsax 27gr.schwarz/kupfer
*Fang:* 12 Leoparden und nicht ein Nemo!!

*Sonstiges:* 14 Drills-12 davon gewonnen,noch etliche Anfasser...

war am Donnerstag bei einem Pegel von 535 am selben Strand,wollte mal testen ob das auch Fisch bringt,konnte aber nur vom Ufer angeln-kein Biss ==> kein Fisch

diesmal Pegel zw.450-470, also mit Watbüx rein soweit es geht und alles wurde gut












|wavey:


----------



## Tino

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

:vik: Petri Willi


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

wow, dann haben die windverhältnisse gepasst, 
auch von mir ein fettes petri zu den leo`s


----------



## mathei

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Schöne Strecke Willi. Petri


----------



## doc040

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

28.11.15  
Ort Ostsee
 Wind erst auflandig dann seitlich kommend, Welle ca 50cm,
2 Haken ungeclippt
der Eimer war voll! Mit Fisch!


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Moin doc040, 

und ein herzliches Petri. Wer's kann der kann's eben, auch ohne ständig wichtige Sprüche zu klopfen.   #6#6#6

Gruß buttweisser #h


----------



## Eitsch

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *04.12.2015
*Ort: *Eckernförder Bucht (Mole am Hafen)
*Wetter: *7 Grad, zunehmend stürmisch, teilweise Nieselregen
*Wind: *Wind aus südosten, Sturmböen
*Wasser: *trüb, wenig Brandung
*Angelzeit: *18.00 - 20.30 Uhr
*Köder: *Wattwurm*
Fang: *3 Nemo´s, 1 Leo (44cm), 4 Wittlinge (max 29cm), 1 Köhler (51cm)

*Sonstiges: *Fische bissen vereinzelt, mit zunehmendem Sturm, keine Bisse mehr. Fische waren Untergewichtig, gerade zu mager.


----------



## celler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:09.12.2015
*Ort*: Dazendorf
*Wetter*: Windig, 5 °C
*Wind*: Wesst 5 BFT in Boen 7
*Angelzeit*: 16 - 23 Uhr 
*Köder*: Wattis und Ringler
*Wurfweiten*: 60 m - 100 m 
*Fang*: 1 Dorsch , 1 Platte, 1 Aalmutter , alles untermaßig


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

9.12.2015 Bliesdorf

Zu Zweit von 16:30 - 23:30 gefischt

Südwest und zuhnehmender Wind

Hatte beim einpacken 8 Dorsche zwischen 38cm-42cm zum mitnehmen....................

Ein vergnüglicher Abschluss in 2015.................2016 kann kommen#6

gruß degl





p.s. der 8.Dorsch kam zum Abtackeln und daher nicht mehr aufs Foto


----------



## celler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum*:11.12.2015
*Ort*:Grömitz
*Wetter*: Windig, 5 °C
*Wind*: SW / W 5 BFT in Boen 7
*Angelzeit*: 16 - 20 Uhr 
*Köder*: Wattis und Ringler
*Wurfweiten*: 60 m - 100 m 
*Fang*: paar kleine Dorsche und 1 Platte zum mitnehmen.


----------



## Dorschoffi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Samstag 12.12. Dazendorf.
15-21 Uhr. 
Wind WSW 4-5 abnehmend - gute Brandung. 
8 x Platte 30-35 cm. Kein einziger Dorsch.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri allen Fängern


----------



## der beste

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *19.12.2015
*Ort: *Kühlungsborn West
*Wind: *5-6 SW/S
*Zeit: *17.00 - 01.00 Uhr
*Köder: *Wattwurm
*Weite:* 60-100m
*Fänge: *1 Leo 52cm, 1 Butt 30cm mitgenommen, Nemos durften noch 
           wachsen, (pers. Mindestmaß40cm)
*Sonst.:* es hat nur die ersten beiden Stunden gebissen. Danach war totale
           Ruhe. Einen sehr guten Leo nach langem Kampf kurz vor der 
           Landung verloren. Alle haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen und hatten 
           den Haken ganz vorne. Trotzdem ein toller Jahresabschluss. 
           Euch allen einen fleissigen Weihnachtsmann und einen 
           Guten Rutsch. Viele Grüße an Rene. :vik:


----------



## Roter Piranha

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann : 27.12 
Wo : howacht 
Köder : WW  und seeringler 
Wind : ablanding und taghell später  
Wer : ich und 3 Kumpels 
Fang : insgesamt 36 butt/Klischen  davon 7 wieder zurück  und 1 Dorsch 50 cm 
War trotz nicht optimalen Bedingungen doch ein ganz guter Jahresabschluss


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann : 28.12   15h-23h
Wo : Rosenfelde dann Dazendorf
Köder : WW  und seeringler 
Wind : SO von 2 bis 4/5
Wer : ich 
Fang :8 butt/Klischen  davon 5 wieder zurück  und 1 Dorsch 65 cm 

Erst einen enttäuschenden Start in Rosenfelde bei schöner Brandung aber 0,0 Fisch. Gegen 18h nach Dazendorf gewechselt und mit ca. 30!!! anderen Anglern bei glatter See das Wetter genossen. Maximale Wurfweite brachte aber doch den ein oder anderen Fisch. Der Dorsch hat mir fast den Rutenständer umgerissen|rolleyes
Wünsche allen einen guten Start ins neue Jahr!!!


----------



## MarcusS.

*AW: Aktuelle Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 28.12 15-24 Uhr 
Wo: Heiligendamm 
Köder: WW 
Wind: SO max.  4/5
Wer: Ich +2

Fang: 9 Dorsche + 9 Schollen

Der Start war super nach ca. 20min hatte ich den ersten heftigen Biss an der neuen Rute. Verursacher war ein Dorsch von 56cm. Danach kam noch eine Platte dann war es erst einmal ruhig. Sehr schleppend dann bis ca. 22 Uhr als erneut eine kurze Erfolgsphase begann.


----------



## Wildkarpfen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: Gestern
Wo: MV
Wind: West später NW
Köder: Wattwurm
Wer: Ich mit Kumpel
Wurfweite: 100m rein gelaufen und dann volle Weite geworfen
Fänge: Nichts

Kalter Abend am vereisten Strand ohne Fisch,was aber bei steigenden Temperaturen wiederholt wird.


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hey Marcus,
das klingt doch garnicht schlecht.
Ich werde selbst am Samstag, wenns ichs zeitlich auf die Kette bekomme, mal wieder nach Heiligenhafen hochfahren und den Dorschen nachstellen. Ich werde berichten...
Es soll zwar regnen, aber da es nur unpassende Kleidung gibt und kein "Schietwetter" werde ich es wohl wagen.. :vik:


----------



## MarcusS.

*AW: Aktuelle Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Da wünsche ich dir viel Glück. Mein Bericht war aber schon vom 28.12.15 mittlerweile sieht das glaube ich schon schlechter aus mit den Erfolgen. Am 16.01 waren wir auch nochmal los aber mussten als Schneider den Heimweg antreten 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SturmundGewitter!

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wann: 4.2.2016
Wo:Alter Strom Warnemünde
Köder: Tobs, Wattis,Krabben (Aldi )
Zeit : 13,00-17,30
Wetter:Windstärke 6 , starke Böhen!Regen!
Fang: 5 Platte , 1Wittling


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Schöne Platten?


----------



## Stulle

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Schöne Platten?


Im Februar wohl ehr nicht.


----------



## Benjamin 93

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

6 Dorsche von 39 bis55 cm ind jede menge untermaßige 
Mit wattwurm und seeringelwurm
In kiel  ehemaliges Bundeswehr Gelände 
Mit kaum wind und sehr wolkig
Es ging so gegen 17.00 uhr los bis ca 21.00 in der nacht war fast garnichts los genau wie am morgen
Es war die nacht von 5 auf den 6.2

Besten Gruß und petri heil    
Benjamin


----------



## Rumpi87

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin!

Als "neuling" was das Bradnungsangeln angeht, habe ich hier jetzt vermehrt von Nemo`s gelesen?
Nemo`s sind für mich diese kleine orangen Clownfische...;+

Kann mich mal bitte jemand aufklären???

Danke! #h

Gruß
Rumpi


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Nemos sind Untermaßige.

Was wird dieser schöne Trööt nur zugemüllt. Schade! #q#q


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Rumpi87 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Als "neuling" was das Bradnungsangeln angeht, habe ich hier jetzt vermehrt von Nemo`s gelesen?
> Nemo`s sind für mich diese kleine orangen Clownfische...;+
> 
> Kann mich mal bitte jemand aufklären???
> 
> Danke! #h
> 
> Gruß
> Rumpi



Moin Rumpi,
mit "Nemos" sind untermassige Fische gemeint .......


----------



## Rumpi87

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Rumpi,
> mit "Nemos" sind untermassige Fische gemeint .......




Danke! :m
Dann kann ich mit dem Begriff nun auch was anfangen


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *27.02.2016
*Ort: *Dazendorf
*Wetter: *um 0 Grad, später gefrierend mit Nebel.
*Wind: *1-2 Nord/Ost.
*Wasser: *Glasklar, Ententeich
*Angelzeit: *16.00 - 21.00
*Köder: *Wattwurm*
Fang: *4 Platten, alle um die 35cm und 2 "Plättchen", durften aber wieder ins Element.

*Sonstiges: *Die Platten bissen zwischen 19.30h und 20.30h. Davor und danach war absolute Sense. Nichtmal Nemos etc...#c


----------



## Flatschenangler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Ansgar Ragentor schrieb:


> *Datum: *27.02.2016
> *Ort: *Dazendorf
> *Wetter: *um 0 Grad, später gefrierend mit Nebel.
> *Wind: *1-2 Nord/Ost.
> *Wasser: *Glasklar, Ententeich
> *Angelzeit: *16.00 - 21.00
> *Köder: *Wattwurm*
> Fang: *4 Platten, alle um die 35cm und 2 "Plättchen", durften aber wieder ins Element.
> 
> *Sonstiges: *Die Platten bissen zwischen 19.30h und 20.30h. Davor und danach war absolute Sense. Nichtmal Nemos etc...#c


>Petri und Danke für deine Fangmeldung.


----------



## HH_Fischer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *28.02.2016
*Ort: *Dazendorf
*Wetter: *1-3 Grad, mit Nebel.
*Wind: *1-2 Nord/Ost.
*Wasser: *Glasklar, Ententeich mit ganz leichter Welle
*Angelzeit: *12.00 - 15.00
*Köder: *Wattwurm*
Fang: *Nichts...

*Sonstiges: *Die Platten wollten wohl nicht tagsüber...#c Viele Mefo-Angler waren unterwegs, aber durch den Nebel keine Fangerfolge sichtbar.


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *12.03.2016
*Ort: *Weissenhaus
*Wetter: *Um die 3 Grad
*Wind: *1-2 Nord/Ost.
*Wasser: *Klar, Leichte Welle
*Angelzeit: *16.00 - 21.00
*Köder: *Wattwurm*
Fang: *4 gute Schollen. Die Bisse kamen erst mit der Dämmerung. Auffällig war, dass die Bisse extrem vorsichtig kamen. War eher schon ein Nuckeln. Ich hatte es erst für Krabben gehalten.


----------



## K.l.o.p.p.i

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 25.03.2016
Ort: Heidkate Leuchtturm
Wetter: Nieselregen, später trocken, um die 10 Grad
Wind: südwest, schwach, später auffrischend
Wasser: erst klar, später leicht angetrübt
Angelzeit:15.00-22.30 Uhr
Köder: Watt- und Sandwurm
Fang: 5 maßige Dorsche bis 47cm, 1 Butt 42cm
Sonstiges: erst mit richtiger Dunkelheit kamen die ganz vorsichtigen Bisse, kaum zu sehen, Wutfweite bis 70m von der Steinpackung aus


----------



## Angelopa

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 30.03.2016
Ort: Weissenhaus
Wetter: Frühlingsluft, sternenklarer Himmel
Wind: NW-SW 2-3, schwach
Wasser: klar, gute Welle 
Angelzeit:20.00-22.30 Uhr
Köder: Watt- und Sandwurm
Fang: 10 Butt davon 3 ü.40 cm
Sonstiges: erst mit richtiger Dunkelheit kamen die heftigen Bisse

Zum wiederholten Mal habe ich den gefundenen Dreck anderer Brandungsangler mit nach Hause genommen. Zum Glück haben sie ihre Tragetaschen und das Wurmpapier mit Steinen beschwert, damit es nicht weggeweht wird. Danke, es macht echt Spaß sogar nach Wertungsangeln den Strand zu betreten um festzustellen, dass es immer noch "Ferkel" unter uns gibt, die vom Angeln so kaputt sind, dass sie ihren Müll nicht mehr mit kriegen.


----------



## Nelson Muntz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 09.04.2016
Ort: zwischen Zingst und Prerow
Wetter: sternenklarer Himmel, zunehmender Mond
Wind: aus nördlichen Richtungen, schwach
Wasser: klar, kaum Welle 
Angelzeit:19.00-22.30 Uhr
Köder: Wattwurm
Fang: 2 Butt davon 1 ü.50 cm
Sonstiges: nix


----------



## Dorsch Ralle

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo Ihr Brandis!
Komme am 8. Mai nach Fehmarn. Könnt Ihr mir sagen was da so läuft.
Gruß
Ralle von der Lippe


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Ralle,

Du bist hier bei Fangberichten aus der Brandung. 

Guggstdu lieber hier: Was geht auf Fehmarn


----------



## Keyless

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@Nelson Muntz
 Platte über 50cm sehr schön!
 Petri und weitere Fänge.
 Mein Bruder hat letzte Woche bei Heiligendam auch gut gefangen.
 Wattwurm(laut Aussage eher drüber|rolleyes) auf ca.70m .
 16massige Dorsche und 10 Platten.
 O-Ton es war stressig, ständig Biss.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## bukare

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Gestern in B'ende nur ein paar Platte gefangen. Lief am ganzen Strand sehr zäh. Unsere Wattis waren auch sehr klein und weich. Bedingungen waren noch ganz i.O., auch wenn Wind und Welle stark abgenommen haben. Irgendwie sehr wenig los.#c


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Fischer hatte hunderte Meter Netzte gestellt. Waren Montag mit dem Boot da unterwegs.


----------



## bukare

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Am 06. und 07. In Börgerende nochmal schön gebrandelt. Temperaturen von 20 auf 12 Grad in der Nacht gefallen und leichte Brandung bei 3 bis 2 Windstärken aus NO. Wir haben schon im Hellen Platte gefangen und ab ca 23 Uhr dann Dorsche. Diesmal standen bei 200m keine Netze und die Dorsche haben uns gefunden.  Die aktive Angelei brachte deutlich mehr Bisse. Die Fische hatten gute Durchschnittsgrössen, die Butt waren z.T. noch ziemlich mager.  Einen Ü60 Dorsch 3m vorm Ziel verloren #c , wurde danach aber noch mit drei schönen Dorschen entschuldigt. Den dicken holen wir uns später mit dem Belly. (Der hat was besseres wie ne Brandungsrute verdient!):q  Ich durfte kurz mal mit einer Feederrute angeln. Wg 120gr. mit einem 80gr. Blei dran auf 60m rausgeschlenzt.. War ein Genuss.:vik:


----------



## Dorsch Ralle

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Angeltag: 9.5.16
Zeit: 20 bis 24 Uhr
Ort: Bojendorf Strand
Wind: Ost 4 bis 5
Fang: 6 maßige Platte, 4 kleine und 1 Aalmutter


----------



## doc040

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Brandung gestern, Ostsee, Wind auflandig, Wurfweite, ein paar Meter waren nötig, 2 Haken ungeclippt ,39 Platten, 1 Dorsch. Foto kommt.


----------



## derporto

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



doc040 schrieb:


> Brandung gestern, Ostsee, Wind auflandig, Wurfweite, ein paar Meter waren nötig, 2 Haken ungeclippt ,39 Platten, 1 Dorsch. Foto kommt.



Dickes Petri! 

Darf man fragen wo genau? Ortsangabe ohne Nennung des Strandabschnittes wäre auch schon toll. Wenn dir das noch zu genau ist darfst du auch gerne ein "in der Nähe von" davorsetzen.

Vielen Dank.

Mfg Dennis


----------



## Erdmännchen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

War drei Tage nun an der Ostsee, in Rosenfelde.
Dienstag und Mittwoch schlechte Bedingungen, leichter ablandiger Wind und Ostsee wie eine Badewanne- Dienstag drei Dorsche, alle bereits um 20 Uhr, bis 23.30 ging nichts mehr, Mittwoch dann zwei Dorsche, beide bereits um 19 Uhr, auch hier ging in der Dämmerung und im Dunkeln nichts.
Dementsprechend Donnerstag früher ans Wasser und ging gleich mit einer Plattendoublette los. Dann erst einmal Ruhe bis ca. 21 Uhr, dann ging es Schlag auf Schlag. Sehr gute Bedingungen, leicht auflandiger Wind, Ostsee ordentlich aufgewühlt aber ohne durchs Wasser treibende Vegetation. Aus Wurmmangel habe ich zum Schluss nur noch mit einem Haken und halben Wattis geangelt, hat den Fischen aber nicht gestört, um 22 Uhr war der letzte Wurm aufgebraucht, 5 Platten, 4 Leos und 1 Nemo. 
Platten waren alle sehr schön um 35-40 cm, 2 jedoch extrem mager und 3 schön dick.


----------



## Erdmännchen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Geht denn keiner mehr los?
Habe heute mit einer Freundin spontan einen Urlaubstag an der Ostsee gemacht, mal wieder in Dahme, die hatte dann gefragt, ob wir nicht auch angeln könnten.
Also zum Abend 15 Würmer besorgt, sollte ja eigentlich eh nichts laufen, ablandiger Wind, Ostsee komplett still, schön warmes Wetter...
Nach 5 Minuten gleich die erste, untermaßige Platte, nach 10 Minuten die nächste, dieses mal sehr schöne. Mit einer 42er wurde der Tag getoppt, ehe zum Abschluss noch eine vierte schöne kam.
Nach einer Stunde waren die Würmer aufgebraucht, hatten noch ein paar Bisse gehabt, die jedoch nicht hängen blieben. Ein unerwarter toller, kurzer Angelabend.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri Heil
Ich werde am 16. Den Platten nachstellen.
Endlich wieder mal Brandungsangeln


----------



## Erdmännchen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

So, Freitag war Saisonabschluss, von 19-22 Uhr ungefähr am Wasser gewesen, um Bedingungen kümmer ich mich in Zukunft nicht mehr, tagsüber ablandige Sturmböen, abends nur noch leichter ablandiger Wind, ergo wieder schlechte Bedingungen und trotzdem waren sie da.

Zeit: 19 bis 22 Uhr
Ort: Rosenfelde/Dahme
Wind: Ablandig
Distanz: Einmal alles was geht, einmal gut 20 Meter kürzer. Alle Fische mit ersterer
Fang: 4 Leos um 45, 2 Nemos

Extrem vorsichtig gebissen, bis auf einen (leider einer der beiden Nemos) waren die Fische ganz vorne im Winkel gehakt. Wohl deswegen waren die Würmer häufig auch schnell weg.
Für den Strand auch schöne Größen, ich hoffe, nächstes Jahr darf ich wieder.


----------



## GeraldL

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wie jetzt Saisonabschluss, es geht doch jetzt erst los


----------



## Brutzlaff

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Gestern war Saisonauftakt, erst in Heidkate getestet, wegen zuviel Kraut abgebrochen. Immerhin eine dicke Platte gefangen ( Natürlich ohne Chance auf Bisserkennung wegen des Krautes).

Neuaufbau in Kitzeberg zu fünft... Ergebnis ein maßiger Dorsch, viele aus der Kinderstube ( bei mir alleine 3 Stück in der Größenordnung 15cm. Zum Glück alle vorne gehakt).

Es kann also nur besser werden.


----------



## Dorschoffi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Gestern (12.10.) Dazendorf. Ca. 17-23 Uhr. 4x Flunder, 1x Kliesche mitgenommen (26-38cm). Ein paar kleinere Platten und Wittlinge schwimmen wieder. Kein Dorsch. Dazu noch einige Krebse an Land gezogen. Die Biester sind noch sehr aktiv. Haken waren fast immer blank.


----------



## Andyman

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Ich war am Freitag 14.10. in Osterby/Kegnaes (DK) unterwegs. Saisonstart in der Brandung. Leider ohne Erfolg. 

Zeit:17:00-23:00Uhr
Ort: Osterby
Wind: 5-6 von der Seite 
Distanz: Alle Weiten probiert, meistens allerdings so um 100m
Fang: leider nichts

Es war extrem viel Kraut und viele Krabben unterwegs. Nach 5min waren die Haken blank. 

Das nächste mal wird es wieder besser.


----------



## Flix

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Moin,

Bin neu hier 
Am Mittwoch solls das erste mal dieses Jahr wieder los gehen Ziel ist Kiel wie siehts denn da aktuell aus ? 

mfg Felix


----------



## pinky1313

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Samstag 15.10.2016 Kalifornien rechts von Buhne 24.

sind gegen 17:00 h angekommen und haben bis um 1:30 versucht.
zu 2. (je 2 Ruten) mit Watt und Seeringelwürmern bei abflauendem Wind aus SO hatten wir dann zum Schluss 1 Dorsch mit 62cm (gieriges Vieh... hatte 10 Krebse im Magen und einen im Maul dazu fiel ne kleine Scholle von ca 6-7 cm raus als der Haken gelöst wurde) und 6 dicke große Platten. Die größte hatte 42cm!
Leider hatten wir Dorschtechnisch ca 6 oder 7 aus dem Kindergarten dazwischen die alle wieder schwimmen.

Der Angler links von der Buhne war kurz vor 16h da, und hatte bei über 100m wurfweite auch 8 Platten die er uns dann noch schenkte. Danke!!

Alles in Allem keine so gute Ausbeute wie letztes Jahr wo uns die Köhler fast auf den Strand gesprungen sind aber beklagen tun wir und nicht


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 16.10.2016
*Ort:* Lübecker Bucht
*Wetter:* Nebel,9°,bedeckt
*Wind:* nur ein laues Lüftchen,ablandig
*Wasser:* klar, keine Brandung und kein Kraut,
*Wurfweite:* Full Power
*Angelzeit:* 21.00-02.00 Uhr
*Köder:* ww
*Fang:* 4 Leos ,keine (!!!) Nemos unterwegs und kein Butt|kopfkrat

*Sonstiges:* wenig Fisch da, über die ganze Zeit nur 9 Bisse, hatte noch reichlig Würmer über 
3 Fische im Drill verloren (habe zw.grossen Steinen geangelt)
fürs nächte Mal ist also noch Luft nach oben


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 21/22.10.2016
*Ort:* Lübecker Bucht
*Wetter:* trocken,8°,bedeckt
*Wind:* 2-4,aus ost
*Wasser: *aufgewühlt, anfangs gute Brandung später schwächer
*Wurfweite:* Full Power
*Angelzeit:* 21.30-03.00 Uhr
*Köder:* WW
*Fang:* 6 Leos/3 Butt und 3 Nemos


*Sonstiges:* gute Fische kamen erst sehr spät unter Land,wer also etwas länger blieb wurde belohnt


----------



## GeraldL

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

War am Wochenende in Markgrafenheide. Mit sehr gute Fänge an Plattfisch auch große > 40.
Leider viele sehr dünn, die günstig saßen gingen zurück, einige leider nicht. Die wanderten zu hause in die Biotonne, ungemießbar, kaum Fleisch und das auch noch sehr weich (wabelich). Hat jemand im Raum Warnemünde vielleicht ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Da kein Rogen/Milch mehr drin war nehme ich an, dass sie schon abgelaicht hatten. Oder hat jemand eine andere Erklärung??


----------



## Erdmännchen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



GeraldL schrieb:


> Wie jetzt Saisonabschluss, es geht doch jetzt erst los


Lohnt sich für mich nur, wenn ich dort übernachten kann, und der Campingplatz ist nun geschlossen. Da ich auch nicht nur zum Angeln hochfahre, deckt sich meine Brandungssaison eins zu eins mit der Campingsaison ;-) Tourist halt


----------



## Stulle

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> Lohnt sich für mich nur, wenn ich dort übernachten kann, und der Campingplatz ist nun geschlossen. Da ich auch nicht nur zum Angeln hochfahre, deckt sich meine Brandungssaison eins zu eins mit der Campingsaison ;-) Tourist halt


Ich übernachte da auch mal ohne Campingplatz [emoji56]


----------



## ffedermann

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Meine Familie und ich möchten am Wochenende nach Scharbeutz. Lohnt es sich die Brandungsrute dort mit zu nehmen oder sollte ich dann lieber Richtung Neustadt fahren?

Gruß Frank


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Onkels, Ihr seid hier bei Fangberichten aus der Brandung.


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin,
 letzte Woche 18.10,20.10,21.10 am Fehmarnsund gewesen.
 Leider nur eine Scholle und 1 fingerlanger Dorsch.
 Angelzeit: 17:00-20:00 Uhr
 Bei den anderen Anglern direkt an der Brücke ging auch nicht viel mehr.
 Die Meerforellenfraktion hat aber ordentlich zwischen uns Brandungsanglern gepunktet. Nächstes mal kommt ne Spinnrute mit!


----------



## hsv9408

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin,

Angeldatum: Samstag 29.10.16
Angelzeit: 16 - 22 Uhr
Strand: Sehlendorf 
Fang: 10 Platten zum mitnehmen, etliche handflächen große Platten und Mini-Wittlinge


----------



## Surfcast

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Guten Abend Gemeinde,

vergangene Woche habe ich ein paar mal die Ruten in Arenshoop am Hohen Ufer ausgeworfen. Entgegen den Meldungen der Einheimischen über bislang fehlende Fänge, bissen neben Flundern um die 40 cm (überwiegende erste Rinne) auch etwas weiter draußen Dorsche von 39 - 50 cm. Auffällig allerdings war, dass eine ganze Reihe an den Flanken offene Wunden aufwiesen (Neunaugen o. Krankheiten?). Gibt es dazu Meldungen?

Gruß Surfcast


----------



## Surfcast

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Danke für die Information, habe mir es trotzdem verkniffen Filets zu ziehen und die Fische statt dessen entsorgt.

Im übrigen hatte ich die Bisse auf Wattwurm, Sandröhrenwurm oder eine Kombination aus beiden. Sandaale habe ich auch probiert, ganz aufgezogen und mit Baitgummi fixiert ... war aber offensichtlich nicht der richtige Köder für diesen Ort und diese Zeit.


----------



## ffedermann

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Gestern von 16 bis 22 Uhr in Bliesdorf unser Glück versucht.  Bis auf einen Mini dosch leider nichts. Vielleicht versuche ich es nächstes we wieder.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Kneuer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hi zusammen,

ich war jetzt 10 Tage auf Fehmarn und hab viele Strände versucht. Teilweise musste ich ablandig fischen, da ne 5 auflandig bei Schnee und -1,5 Grad echt kein Vergnügen ist. Neben mehreren untermaßigen Dorschen und 2 kleinen Butt hatte ich genau 1 maßige Flunder mit 36cm.

Die Fänge waren allgemein nicht so gut, wenn man bei anderen Kollegen nachgefragt hatte. Ich selbst bin nicht zu verbissen ans Angeln rangegangen. Meistens war ich nur schnell für 3 Stunden in der Abenddämmerung. Das aber auch nicht jeden Tag.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 12.11.2016
*Ort:* Lübecker Bucht
*Wetter:* trocken,-4°,Nebel
*Wind:* 0-1,aus süd
*Wasser:* klar, keine Brandung 
*Wurfweite:* Full Power
*Angelzeit:* 16.00-21.00 Uhr
*Köder:* WW
*Fang:*  2 Schneeleos/1 Butt/1 Nemo/1 ca 40er Mefo


*Sonstiges :* war das Brandungsangeln von meinem Verein - waren 10 Teilnehmer und nur brauchbare 5 Fische insgesamt


----------



## Snakesfreak

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Kann mir einer von euch sagen, wie die Fänge in den Kieler Förden zur Zeit sind?
Wir sind beide Neulinge im Brandungsangeln und überlegen nächstes WE hin zu fahren


----------



## Dorschoffi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@ dorschwilli - an welchem Strand seid ihr gewesen?


----------



## der beste

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *12.11.2016
*Zeit: *17.-23.00Uhr
*Wind:* 0-1 aus Süd, keine Brandung
*Temp.: *Frost bis -4
*Ort: *Kägsdorf
*Köder: *Wattis
*Weite: *von bis
*Fänge: *1 Nemo (schickt seine grossen Brüder nächste Woche)

*Fazit:* Es war ein traumhaft schöner Abend, mit jeder Menge Angler(die zeitig eingepackt hatten) nur leider fehlten die Hauptdarsteller dafür aber ein strahlender Mond.


----------



## sei

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch sagen, wie die Fänge in den Kieler Förden zur Zeit sind?
> Wir sind beide Neulinge im Brandungsangeln und überlegen nächstes WE hin zu fahren



Die Fänge hier in der Brandung sind eher bescheiden; Kumpel hatte kürzlich gerade mal 2 Bisse! #q


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: *19.11.2016
*Ort:* Lübecker Bucht
*Wetter:* trocken,anfangs 2° am Ende-1°,klar,noch etwa 70% Vollmond
*Wind:* 1-2,ssw
*Wasser:* klar, keine Brandung,kein Kraut,Pegel leicht fallend
*Wurfweite:* Full Power,im Flachen nix zu machen
*Angelzeit:* 20.45.00-2.00 Uhr
*Köder:* WW
*Fang:* 7 Leos/1 Nemo


*Sonstiges :* wieder nur wenige Bisse, auch noch mit der Spinnrute versucht- aber kein Zupfer  ,keine Plattfische....












bitte hier nur Fangberichte einstellen,Danke!!!

Fragen/Meinungen ===>> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170147


----------



## boot

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri Heil,


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Standard AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung
Datum: 18.11.2016
Ort: Mitte A1 Lübecker Bucht, Ostseite
Wetter: erst trocken, dann teilweise nass, ab 20.30 schöner Mond zu sehen, ab 22.30 mehr Wolken
Wind: 5-7 Richtung Süd
Wasser: klar, keine Brandung,wenig Kraut,Pegel leicht fallend
Wurfweite: Alles was geht
Angelzeit: 17h-24h
Köder: WW
Fang: Ein paar Dorsche zum mitnehmen und mehrere Lütte

Sonstiges : Highlight waren eindeutig die Sternschnuppen. Habe mir dicke Dorsche und Platte gewünscht, was nicht ganz geklappt hat. Nicht eine Platte!!Wo sind die hin?


----------



## Nelson Muntz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 26.11.2016
Ort: Zingst
Wetter: erst nieselig, später teilweise bewölkt
Wind: WSW mit 4 - 5 Beaufort, später zunehmend böig
Wasser: leichte Brandung, krautig, kurz vorm Ende leicht zunehmendes Wasser
Wurfweite: inne Watbüx un rut damit
Angelzeit: 16.30 -21.00
Köder: Wattis
Fang: mit 3 Anglern = 1 Angler nix gefangen, 1 Angler mit einem untermaßigen Dorsch (schwimmt wieder), 1 Angler mit 4 maßigen Flundern

Sonstiges: Es war jetzt das dritte Mal, das wir diesen Herbst zu dritt unterwegs waren und dabei kam dieses Mal der erste Dorsch raus. Unglaublich schlecht diese Saison...


----------



## Tino

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri euch dreien.

Wenn ich aber sehe,dass ihr nur bis 21 Uhr geangelt habt,wundert mich das nicht.

Ich hab es schon oft erlebt ,dass gerade der Dorsch 20 oder 21 Uhr erst anfing zu beissen.

Das bestimmt ja nun leider der Fisch und nicht wir.

Ich bleibe meist mindestens bis 1 oder 2 Uhr nachts.


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

@all,

Getern nochmal am Strand von Hohenfelde zum Abschluss gewesen und zu zweit 5 Platten gezogen..........war sehr zäh und kleine Wittels putzten uns die Haken regelmäßig sauber.....#d

Glaube ich mach mal ne Pause und nutze die Zeit mich mal mit Cirklehooks zu beschäfftigen.........mein Mitangler hatte da eindeutig die Nase vorn

gruß degl

Ps. weiß jemand zufällig ob gestern zwischen Schönbergerstrand und Heidkate ne "Veranstalltung" war?

Sämtliche Buhnenfelder mit Anglern besetzt..........dat kann ja kein Zufall gewesen sein


----------



## Hermann K

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Gestern war das "Großmann-Punschangeln".

 Gruß
 Hermann


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Hermann K schrieb:


> Gestern war das "Großmann-Punschangeln".
> 
> Gruß
> Hermann



Das erklärt die Menge an Anglern#6

gruß degl


----------



## Wildkarpfen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Gestern von 16-23.00Uhr eine Große Flunder und drei kleine Dorsche gefangen.Wir hatten wenig und sehr trübes Wasser,auch die Bisse waren sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 28.03.2017
Angelzeit: 17:30-24:00
Fangzeit: 19:00-23:30
Ort: Dazendorf
Windrichtung und Stärke: irgendwie wenig.....später West spürbar
Wetter: sonnig
Köder: Watties
Fischart: Plattfisch
Anzahl: 9
Gewicht: k.a.
Länge: 30-38cm
Link zum Bericht:
Link zum Bild:
Sonstiges: 

gruß degl


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



degl schrieb:


> Datum: 28.03.2017
> Angelzeit: 17:30-24:00
> Fangzeit: 19:00-23:30
> Ort: Dazendorf
> Windrichtung und Stärke: irgendwie wenig.....später West spürbar
> Wetter: sonnig
> Köder: Watties
> Fischart: Plattfisch
> Anzahl: 9
> Gewicht: k.a.
> Länge: 30-38cm
> Link zum Bericht:
> Link zum Bild:
> Sonstiges:
> 
> gruß degl


Petri degl,lass es dir schmecken.#6


----------



## sn-angler

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 31.03.2017
Angelzeit: 06:00-08:30
Fangzeit: 06:00-07:30
Ort: Kühlungsborn
Windrichtung und Stärke: 3 ablandig aus Süd
Wetter: sonnig
Köder: Blinker rot-schwarz und Sandaalimitat
Fischart: Dorsch
Anzahl: 2
Länge: 50 cm

Einige Fehlbisse gab es noch. Mein Mitangler hatte 3 Dorsche.
Die Dorsche hatten kleine Plattfische und Sandaale im Magen.
Das Wasser war sehr klar und ruhig wegen des ablandigen Windes. Abe schöne harte Bisse und kämpferische Fische im Flachwasser.


----------



## Fischklopfer

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 08.04.2017
Ort: Sehlendorf
Angelzeit: 18-23 Uhr
Wetter: bewölkt, später Sternenklar
Wind: Ententeich
Köder: Wattis
Fang: 2 Platte (32+42 cm)


----------



## bukare

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Gestern zu zweit in B'ende 14 Platte und 9 Nemos. Kein passender Dorsch dabei.#c#c    Wind kam aus östlichen Richtungen mit ner 4 bis 5 und Brandung war etwas da.Bisse schon vereinzelt im Hellen, später durchgängig.
Hab das erste mal mit Karpfenruten geangelt, ging sehr gut auf Butt bei diesen Bedingungen.#6


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 31.04.2017
Ort: Dazendorf
Angelzeit: 17-24Uhr
Wetter: bewölkt, später Sternenklar
Wind: der war auf der anderen Seite (O5)
Köder: Wattis/Ringler
Fang: Alles mögliche. Mehrere Platten bis ca. 45, Baby Wittlinge, Grundeln, Krabben....
Damit ist für mich die Brandungsangelsaison dieses Frühjahr beendet, denn ab Dämmerung hatten die Fische es sehr schwer gegen die Krabben anzukommen. War aber ein schöner Abschluss!


----------



## Erdmännchen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Ich war gestern für etwas über eine Stunde am Rosenfelder Strand, bis der nähernde Platzregen mich gerade noch rechtzeitig zum Abzug animiert hat.
Bedingungen waren eigentlich gut, in die Dämmerung rein, auflandiger Wind, Bewegung im Wasser, aber keinen Anfasser.
Wattis hatten wir ausnahmsweise in Heiligenhafen von Baltic statt vom Angelsportcenter geholt. Den Fehler hatte ich zuletzt vor ein paar Jahren gemacht und gehofft die hätten sich verbessert, die Qualität konnte man aber mal wieder vergessen. Kaum ein Watti war länger als der kleine Finger. Da hat man sich glatt als Babymörder gefühlt.
Apropos Babys, im Hafenbecken von Heiligenhafen wurden vereinzelte Heringe gefangen, aber wenige länger als die Hand.


----------



## Hawergetzi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum: 04.06.2017
Ort: Rosenfelde
Angelzeit: 17-23Uhr
Wetter: bewölkt, später klar
Wind: der war auf der anderen Seite (W5)
Köder: Wattis/Ringler
Fang: Alles mögliche, leider nur Kinderstube. Platten bis 15cm Dorsche bis 25cm und viele, viele Krabben.
Gegen 23 Uhr abgebrochen, da die Bisse der Minis dann im Minutentakt kamen.
Beim einholen der letzten Rute allerdings noch eine 47er Flunder mit 1,05kg gelandet.:vik: Bilder folgen, sobald mein Handy wieder  aufgeladen ist.


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Gestern das erste mal in der Brandung gewesen.
Ergebnis: 2 Klieschen 33cm und 38cm, 4 Flundern (größte hatte 39cm) und ein Dörschlein (schwimmt natürlich wieder).
Alle auf Watwürmer gebissen.
Fürs erste mal nicht schlecht. :m


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri das hört sich gut an.#6


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Petri  warenandi*


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Montag 09.10.2017

Dazendorf zu zweit 3 Dorsche und 2 Platten











Ein schöener Brandelabend, wo wir gern das "Baglimit" ausgnutzt hätten.
Doch leider wurden die Fische ab 22:00 immer kleiner|rolleyes

gruß degl

P.s. die Dorsche waren alle voll mit Krebse..........


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hi!
Das Bild von der Flunder finde ich überaus gelungen..#6
Petri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



degl schrieb:


> Montag 09.10.2017
> 
> Dazendorf zu zweit 3 Dorsche und 2 Platten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ein schöener Brandelabend, wo wir gern das "Baglimit" ausgnutzt hätten.
> Doch leider wurden die Fische ab 22:00 immer kleiner|rolleyes
> 
> gruß degl
> 
> P.s. die Dorsche waren alle voll mit Krebse..........



Petri zu der schönen Scholle#6


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Dickes Petri.
Schöne Scholle. Da schließe ich mich gerne an.
Ich werde morgen wieder los. Mal schauen was geht.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Angebrandelt  


*Datum:* 14/15.10.2017
*Ort:* Lübecker Bucht
*Wetter:* trocken,16*,sternenklar 
*Wind:* 3-5,sw
*Wasser:* klar, anfangs noch schwach später gute Brandung,kein Kraut,Pegel um 30cm gestiegen 
*Wurfweite:* Full Power,diesmal nur vom Strand 
*Angelzeit * 20.45.00-01.30 Uhr
*Köder:* WW,selber gesucht 
*Fang:* Baglimit ausgeschöpft - 10 Leos 


*Sonstiges :* fast jeder Wurf brachte Fisch,leider auch viele Nemos,  kein einziger Plattfisch 

http://[url=http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_1850kexhr.jpg]
	
[/URL]]



 Nur für eventuell aufkommende Fragen :

8. Als Brandungsangler beginnt die Angelzeit nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit und endet meist erst weit nach Mitternacht. Wenn vor Mitternacht bereits 5 bzw. 3 Dorsche gefangen wurden, kann dann nach Mitternacht diese Anzahl noch mal gefangen werden? Wie wird der Angeltag definiert?   
Der Angeltag ist der Kalendertag von  00:00 bis 23:59 Uhr. Insoweit hat der (Land-)Angler dadurch die Möglichkeit, bis Mitternacht die ersten 5 bzw. 3 Dorsche zu fangen und in der Zeit nach Mitternacht wiederum 5 bzw. 3 Dorsche. 

*bitte hier nur Fangberichte einstellen,Danke!!!
*
Fragen/Meinungen ===>>   https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170147&page=20


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri auch von mir.
Ich war gestern auch los.
Neben vielen kleinen Dorschen auch einige Platten.
Darunter diese 39er Flunder.


----------



## Erdmännchen

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Etwas verspätet auch von mir ein kurzer Bericht, ich war in der letzten Septemberwoche in Rosenfelde, letztendlich musste ich abbrechen, waren zwar optimale Bedingungen, aber was da an Nemos im Wasser war war schlichtweg abnormal.
Zwei Ruten, links ausgeworfen, ist an der rechten bereits was dran, eingeholt, zurückgesetzt, neu ausgeworfen, ist an der linken etwas dran usw. Keine Zeit um sich überhaupt auch einmal hinzusetzen. Alles zwischen 20 und 37 cm. Die haben sich auf alles gestürzt, selbst als ich nicht neu beködert hatte und einen Wattwurmrest von gefühlt 1cm² am Haken hatte hat sich nach kürzester Zeit ein Abnehmer gefunden.
Wenn das die Jahrgänge sind die fehlen, ich habe sie entdeckt.
Kurz noch versucht mit dem Blinker größere zu erwischen, auch einen Anfasser gehabt, aber zu viel Kraut dafür unterwegs, nach 1-2 Kurbelumdrehung war alles voll.
Petri an alle mit vorzeigbaren Fischen


----------



## Dorschoffi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

War am 14.10. in Püttsee ( Fehmarn). Beste Bedingungen - WSW 4, bedeckter Himmel.
Dachte könnte ein paar Platten erbeuten. Kam aber anders. Die Dorsche in einheitsgröße von 30-35 cm machten mir das Leben schwer. Gab nur wenig Platte und auch nicht besonders groß.


----------



## Koeby

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Dann will ich hier auch mal etwas Leben reinbringen....

*Datum:* 14.10.2017
*Ort:* Groß Schwansee
*Wetter:* neblig, anfangs regnerisch - später klar 
*Wind:* 3-4,wsw
*Wasser:* klar 
*Wurfweite:* Full Power 
*Angelzeit *15.00 - 20.30 Uhr
*Köder:* WW und die größten Seeringler, die ich je gesehen hab 30cm+ und daumendick
*Fang:* 3x Plattfisch + 1 Leo zu zweit + Nemos

*Sonstiges :  *Viele Angler unterwegs (10) - mit der Dämmerung extrem viele Nemos zwischen 20+30cm


----------



## Mariachi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Wir waren mit 4 Personen über das Wochenende in Boltenhagen. Von dort aus waren wir Freitag abend von 18:00-20:30 Uhr (Wind 3-4 SW, teils kräftiger Regen) in Steinbeck. Ergab 8 Dorsche (alle unter 35cm) und eine Flunder (27cm). Samstag nochmal in Steinbeck (15:00 - 20:00 Uhr, kaum Wind, bewölkt) ergab ebenfalls 8 Dorsche (wieder alle zu klein) und 2 Babyflundern. Sonntag dann über Mittag die letzten Wattwürmer in Groß Schwansee verballert, brachte dann nochmal eine Flunder von 27cm.


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin,

 ich war in der letzten Woche auf Fehmarn (Wulfen) und habe leider trotz drei Ansitze in der Brandung nichts zu berichten.
 Die paar gefangenen Fische waren allesamt Handlang.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:*28/29.10.2017
*Ort:* Lübecker Bucht
*Wetter: * 10*,meist trocken aber auch ein paar Schauer 
*Wind: *Sturm aus West fies von der Seite 
*Wasser: *: aufgewühlt, starke Brandung,kaum Kraut,Pegel um 40cm gestiegen 
*Wurfweite: * Full Power,wieder nur vom Strand ohne reinwaten 
*Angelzeit: * 20.00-01.30 Uhr
*Köder: * WW,selber gesucht 
*Fang: *5 Leos mitgenommen,viele Nemos ,ein kleiner Butt 

*Sonstiges * hatte schon fast die Hoffnung aufgegeben, bis Mitternacht nur Nemos,nur mit einer Rute gefischt,hab mal mit Circle Hook gefischt um die Nemos etwas zu schonen


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:*29.10.2017
*Ort:* Lübecker Bucht
*Wetter: *9°C trocken, sternenklar
*Wind: *Sturm aus NW/N 
*Wasser: *: aufgewühlt, starke Brandung,kaum Kraut,Pegel um 80+ gestiegen 
*Wurfweite: * bis die Arme schmerzen
*Angelzeit: *18.00-ca. Geisterstunde
*Köder: * WW/RW
*Fang: *2D/4B mitgenommen,viele Nemos 

*Sonstiges: *Kein Strand mehr da. Hat ein wenig gedauert, bis ich noch einen Platz gefunden habe, an dem man noch gut angeln konnte. Viele Dorsche bis 38cm. Die ganz großen Dorsche leider nicht gefunden.


----------



## derlippi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Kann ähnliches berichten.. 
Dahme 
Trübes Wasser ablandiger schwacher Wind :vik:
Anfänglich erhöhter Wasserstand später deutlich abnehmend
Angelzeit von 17:00 - 22:30
3 Dorsche von 42-45 durften mit nach Hause sowie 2 butt von 32 und 2 schöne klieschen von 28-32...
Waren allerdings zu zweit..
Hatten etliche halbstarke Dorsche und butt kurz unter Maß ...Die natürlich noch weiter wachsen dürfen... Alles in allem ein recht schöner Abend


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Gestern..........Lübekerbucht

Wind aus Ost .......merklich

5 Dorsche: 2 X39, 40,42 und 48 cm......

Hatte (dank Baglimit) nach 3 Std. fertig und endlich(nach 2 Jahren) wieder schöne Brandungsdorsche :vik:

gruß degl


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 11.11.2017
*Ort:* Lübecker Bucht
*Wetter:* 3*,trocken 
*Wind:* 5 ,wsw, von der Seite 
*Wasser:* klar,gute Brandung,kaum Kraut,Pegel um 20 cm gestiegen 
*Wurfweite:* Full Power,wieder nur vom Strand ohne reinwaten 
*Angelzeit:* 15.30-21.45 Uhr
*Köder:* WW,selber gesucht 
*Fang:* 2 Leos ,unendlich viele Nemos ,ein Butt 

*Sonstiges *im hellenging gar nichts,hätte lieber später angefangen und dafür länger gemacht
*Fazit:*  nächstes Mal wieder an den Strand meines Vertrauens und später angefangen


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum:* 11.11.2017
*Ort:* Lübecker Bucht
*Wetter:* 3*,trocken, klar
*Wind:* 4-5W
*Wasser:* klar,Pegel um 20 cm gestiegen 
*Wurfweite:* 20m bis weit
*Angelzeit:* 17.00-22.00 Uhr
*Köder:* WW, RW
*Fang:* 5 Leos
*Sonstiges  *Was macht man, wenn man um 18h sein Baglimit bereits voll hat? Auf Ringler umstellen und die Sternschnuppen beobachten, denn nicht ein Plattfisch wollte beißen.  Da die Dorsche nur in einem bestimmten Bereich anzutreffen waren, konnte man sie gut umangeln. Kleine Dorsche gab es auch, aber dank großen Circle Hooks gut zu releasen.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

*Datum: * 18/19.11.2017
*Ort: * Lübecker Bucht
*Wetter:*4* sternenklar, stürmisch,regnerisch,am Ende Sturm und Dauerregen #t
*Wind:* wsw 5-7
*Wasser:*relativ klar,Pegel von 485 auf 500 steigend,kaum Kraut
*Wurfweite:* Full Power
*Angelzeit:* 21.00-02.30
*Köder:* WW
*Fang:* 8 Leos,Nemos ohne Ende

*Sonstiges:* hatte den ganzen Strand für mich alleine-niemand da,Fisch zum mitnehmen erst ab 23.00,noch reichlich WW wieder releast


----------



## tomxxxtom

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Begrenzung fünf Dorsche pro Tag... Angeln-tag? oder doch 24h?


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

...Angeltag = Kalendertag, daraus folgt: Alles i.o.


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri Dorschwilli, 
ich habe mir dieses Jahr im Herbst erst Brandungsgeschirr zugelegt und war jetzt dreimal los gewesen. 
Welches Brandungsvorfach ist empfehlenswert? Und welches Blei fischt du bei Windstärke 5 ???


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Windfinder schrieb:


> Petri Dorschwilli,
> ich habe mir dieses Jahr im Herbst erst Brandungsgeschirr zugelegt und war jetzt dreimal los gewesen.
> Welches Brandungsvorfach ist empfehlenswert? Und welches Blei fischt du bei Windstärke 5 ???



Hallo Windfinder, 

hier bitte nur Fangbericht.

Habe Dir eine Antwort im Bereich Brandung Offtopic eingestellt...


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Donnerstag noch mal los gewesen

2 Dorsche......1 Platte.....

Kieler Förde mit 1 1/2 Std. Dauerregen.........dank Beachshelter aushaltbar

Nur Nässe und Sand sind immer ekelig

gruß degl


----------



## Dorschoffi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

War am Freitag den 24.11. in Bliesdorf bei leichtem Seitenwind. Es gab 2 maßige Dorsche und eine Flunder zum mitnehmen. Ansonsten sehr viele Dorsche und eine dicke Aalmutter die wieder schwimmen.

Am Samstag sollte es nach Dazendorf gehen. Der Strand war aber durch eine Veranstaltung voll besetzt. Also weiter nach Weissenhaus. Der vorhergesagte Wind mit
 4-5 aus West blieb leider komplett aus. So gab es neben vielen untermaßigen Dorschen nur eine ordentliche Kliesche zum mitnehmen.


----------



## pommernjung

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Am 01.12. in Dranske  16.00 - 23.00 Uhr  mit WW
 4 Dorsche alle um die 35cm, darum durften die auch ihre großen Brüder Bescheid sagen |bla:.....kam aber keiner |gr:
1 Knurrhahn 36cm schwimmt auch wieder|wavey:
Wetter: bewölkt, zeitweise leichter Regen, Wind aus Nord 4bft,


----------



## KlickerHH

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

17.12. Bliesdorf
9.00-17.30
3 Ruten mit WW und Kneifer
Wind NNW Ententeich
Wetter war durchwachsen, Sonne, Schnee Regen
Keine Fische, nichtmal ein Biss, nur Krabben gefüttert


----------



## Dorschoffi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin, gestern 29.12. noch mal spontan an die Küste hoch gedonnert. 11 Uhr Klamotten ins Auto und 12:30 Uhr erstaunlich problemlos über die Autobahn in Neustadt angekommen. Mittagessen, kurzer Spaziergang am Hafen und Würmer abgeholt. Ca. 14 Uhr am Strand in Bliesdorf angekommen. Kurzer Blick aufs Wasser, sah gar nicht schlecht aus. Angetrübte Wasser und seitlicher Wind aus Süd mit leichter Welle auf den Strand. Im Hellen das Gerödel aufgebaut und Montagen ins Wasser. Bis ca. 18 Uhr tat sich nichts. Dann frischte der Wind etwas auf und kam auch mehr von vorne. Siehe da, die Dorsche schienen plötzlich überall zu sein. Anfangs nur Größen um 35 aber keine Minnis dabei. Konnte am Ende 3 Fische für den Eimer bekommen und etliche, knapp untermaßig zurück setzen. Das wars für 2017. Alles gute fürs nächste Jahr. Möge der Fisch mit euch sein.
Gruß aus der Heide.


----------



## florian_bock

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Datum : 07.01.2018
Wo: Hafen Giardini-Naxos, ME
Wann : 22:00-00:00 Uhr
Köder : Wobbler (glaub die heissen so...)
Wurfweite : 20-30m
Wind : -
Wer : ich
Fische : 7 Barracuda's (Sphyraena sphyraena)
Mond : abnehmend
Bemerkung: kann man die essen? mache hierfür einen neuen thread.


----------



## rolfmoeller

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



florian_bock schrieb:


> Datum : 07.01.2018
> Wo: Hafen Giardini-Naxos, ME
> Wann : 22:00-00:00 Uhr
> Köder : Wobbler (glaub die heissen so...)
> Wurfweite : 20-30m
> Wind : -
> Wer : ich
> Fische : 7 Barracuda's (Sphyraena sphyraena)
> Mond : abnehmend
> Bemerkung: kann man die essen? mache hierfür einen neuen thread.



Zur Bemerkung siehe hier:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barrakudas

*siehe Ernährung*.


----------



## KlickerHH

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

07.01. Fehmarnsund, Inselseite fast an der Brücke
15.00 Uhr bis 1.00 Uhr
3 Ruten mit WW
Wind: Ententeich
Sonne und arschkalt, also perfekt
5 Schollen für die Pfanne, Rest schwimmt wieder, weil zu lütt
Die Bisse waren sehr vorsichtig und kaum erkennbar.
Nicht ein Dorsch.......


----------



## Aalbubi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

12.1.18 Knock Emden
15-19 Uhr
Wurfweite: nicht weit genug
2 Ruten WW
Ostwind, Ententeich
3 Grad, wolkig
1 Minidorsch und 1 Wittling

Ein anderer neben mir hat aber 4 gute Dorsche gefangen


----------



## AllroundAlex

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

27.01 Weißenhäuser Strand
17:00 - 22:00
Wind anfangs 2 BFT W SW später bis 5 BFT W SW
1 fette Klische und x Mini-Leos

Waren zu zweit draußen und haben um 22:00 abgebrochen weil nur noch Baby Leos gebissen haben. In 2-3 Jahren können die gerne noch mal vorbei kommen


----------



## Hering13

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

03.04. ...07.04 Hohenfelde-Strand, links vom Parkplatz
 19:30 ... 22:30Uhr
 Wurfweite ca. 80..100m auf die Sandbank
 In Summe:
 Flundern:
 5x 28cm
 4x 30..32cm
 4x 39..43cm :q:q


 Ein paar kleine Dorsche und kleine Platte die wieder schwimmen durften.

 Von 1-2Bft  bis 5-6Bft war alles dabei.

 Alle Bisse setzen erst so ab 20:30Uhr ein. 
 Köder: Wattwurm
 #6
 Petri


----------



## Uchemnitz

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

18.08.18 Dänemark Aabenraabucht Südliches Ufer 
16:00-21:00 Uhr 
Seeringelwurm #c was anderes bekommt man hier nicht. 
42 + 28er Platte #6
2-4 Windstärken


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*Angebrandelt!!!!

Datum: *26./27.09.2018
*Ort: *Lübecker Bucht
*Wetter: *trocken,bedeckt,15*
*Wind: *Sturm,seitlich von hinten
*Wasser:  *aufgewühlt*,*sehr viel Seegras und Algen,starke Brandung,Pegel blieb zw. 400-420
*Angelzeit: *21.00-1.00
*Köder: *Wattwurm
*Fang: *10 Leos und 10 Nemos,kein Butt

*Sonstiges:  *Ich habe von  Anfang bis Ende von der *dritten* Sandbank mit nur einer Rute gefischt, und die Rute ständig in der Hand behalten. Bei jedem Wurf war Grünzeuch..am Haken.

https://abload.de/img/img_4541g4dx0.jpg


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*






Datum: 02./03.10.*2018
*Ort: *Lübecker Bucht
*Wetter: *meist trocken,sternenklar,11*
*Wind: *WSW, Sturm,fies von der Seite
*Wasser:  *aufgewühlt,starke Brandung,Pegel fallend von 490-460,Wellen frontal von vorn 
*Angelzeit: *20.30-1.00
*Köder: *Wattwurm
*Fang: *14 Leos,die knapp 40er wieder zurück und 8 Nemos,kein Butt

*Sonstiges: *Wieder nur mit einer Rute gefischt und die Rute ständig in der Hand behalten.
Um riesige Schnurbögen zu vermeiden immer sehr schräge ausgeworfen,
wenigstens nicht ganz so viel Kraut, wie beim letzten Mal ....
Fisch ist da ==> also ab in die Brandung!!!


----------



## buttweisser

07.10.18 Fehmarn:
Nervende, verfressene Krabben, aber mit den richtigen Vorfächern hat man etwas Ruhe vor den Biestern und dann gibt's viele und vor allem richtig fette Flundern.


----------



## Nick*Rivers

Ähnlich auch auf Als, DK. Gerade eine Woche dort gewesen. Hätte ich nur halb soviel Fische gefangen, wie ich Angler gesehen habe.... Fast jeden Abend an den üblichen Stellen gewesen. Gab auch jeden Abend Fisch, aber habe mir gerade was Platte angeht, mehr versprochen. Wasser ist noch zu warm


----------



## buttweisser

11.10.18 Fehmarn:
In der Dämmerung Flundern und Kliesche, mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit kamen Mini-Wittlinge in Massen. Angeln war dann sinnlos, deswegen habe abgebrochen.


----------



## degl

Mittwochabend an der Kielerförde:






1 Platte und 3 Dorsche zum mitnehmen........






Die Heringsangler fingen auch gut....nur wären mir die Herbstheringe etwas zu lütt

gruß degl


----------



## rolfmoeller

Petri zu der Platten und den Dorschen.


----------



## buttweisser

Fehmarn Huk:
Am letzten Abend ging es noch auf die Markelsdorfer Huk. Was soll ich nun dazu schreiben? 30 min Fußmarsch bis man auf der Huk ist und am Ende wieder 30 min zurück. Das ist sicher kein Spaß mit dem Brandungsgeschirr, aber man wird einfach mit einem wunderschönem Angelplatz belohnt.

Und Fisch gab's auch noch. 5 Flundern, 5 Klieschen und mit der Spinnrute eine kleine Mefo. Eine größere Mefo ist leider ausgestiegen.

Fazit: Fehmarn war wieder schön. Leider, wie so oft im Oktober, kein Dorsche dafür unzählige Krabben und kleine Wittlinge. Die Flundern hatten aber viel Fleisch auf den Gräten.

Leider hat eine Daiwa Basia, die ich erst vor paar Monaten gebraucht gekauft habe, den Geist aufgegeben. Irgendwas ist am Getriebe. Die Rolle dreht sich nur noch schwer und es geht kein Spulenhub mehr.

Insgesamt gab's 4 Angeltage mit folgenden Fängen:

2 x Teichhof: 8 und 5 Platte
Presen: 0
Huk:10 Platte


----------



## snboxer

Samstag 13.10.18
Angelzeit: 17:00 - 22:30 Uhr
Köder: Wattwurm
Fänge: 10 Dorsche, 1 Butt

Die erste Bisse kamen in der Dämmerung.


----------



## degl

17.10.2018 von 17:30-22:30 Pelzerhaken:






10 Dorsche, davon 4 zum mitnehmen(40-43cm) und sechs, die zurück aufs Spielfeld mußten....zum Glück alle im vorderen Maulbereich gehakt,so das zurückestzen kein Problem bereitete............eigentlich ungewöhnlich aber gut.

Als es dunkelte, kamen die Dorsche:






: der war 41 und Krabbensammler..........






 die 4 lassen wir uns schmecken...........

gruß degl


----------



## Hering 58

Petri zu den Dorschen.


----------



## Surfcast

snboxer schrieb:


> Fänge: 10 Dorsche, 1 Butt



Nur mal nachgefragt ... für welche Anzahl Angler? Gab es da nicht eine Fangbeschränkung?

Genau wegen solcher Meldungen werden dann Angler im allgemeinen an den Pranger gestellt.

Ich hoffe, ich liege nicht falsch?

Petri

Surfcast


----------



## degl

@all,

gestern mal in Travemünde geangelt.

In 7 Std. 11 Dorsche gefangen(4 wieder zurück) von 38-51cm.........in TVM gelten andere Maße und entnahmeregeln( kein Baglimit und Dorsch ab 35cm)

Durch meine lange Erkrankung hab ich das Fichen direkt am Strand nicht mehr so gut drauf.......da kam es mir recht, das man mir TVM empfohlen hatte

Da ich wegen der sehr starken Strömung (175gr. Krallenbleie halfen nur bedingt) mit nur einer Rute( 2/3 des Abends) und einem "Nachläuferhaken" fischte,
halte ich die "Ausbeute" für SENSATIONELL....................
Da ich nur 7 Fische wirklich sinnvoll verwerten kann hörte Ich gegen 23:00 auf(obwohl ich gern länger gefischt hätte)

Platte keine, schätze mal der Strömung wegen






Das waren die ersten beiden und der "Schlußdorsch" hatte 51cm

gruß degl


----------



## banzinator

Warum gilt das in Travemünde nicht.
Hab ich ja noch nie gehört.
Petri zu den Leos!


----------



## snboxer

Nur mal nachgefragt ... für welche Anzahl Angler? Gab es da nicht eine Fangbeschränkung?

Genau wegen solcher Meldungen werden dann Angler im allgemeinen an den Pranger gestellt.

Ich hoffe, ich liege nicht falsch?

Petri

Surfcast



Hallo Surfcast,
wir haben zu dritt geangelt mit 4 Angeln insgesamt.
es gingen noch etliche zurück.

Gruß Snboxer


----------



## degl

banzinator schrieb:


> Warum gilt das in Travemünde nicht.
> Hab ich ja noch nie gehört.
> Petri zu den Leos!



Ich mochte es auch erst nicht glauben, aber die Trave ist Binnengewässer...........Auch im Nordostseekanal gelten andere Regeln, da der bis zur Schleuse Holtenau/Kiel fischereirechtlich zur Nordsee gehört und die Nordsee hat das Mindestmaß von 35cm...............ich mache die Regeln nicht, hab mich aber vorher nochmal amtl. Erkundigt........

gruß degl

P.s. 7 Dorsche sollen ja im nächsten Jahr mitnehmbar sein, was zu begrüssen ist


----------



## Hering 58

@degl Petri zu den Dorschen.Das mit der Trave wusste ich auch nicht.


----------



## Ostseesilber

Petri degl. Tolle Strecke und schöne Dorschies


----------



## Surfcast

@ snboxer ... na dann bin ich ja beruhigt  und von ganzem Herzen Petri ...

... übrigens, hatte am 17.10.2018 zwischen Ahrenshoop und Wustrow auch einen netten Abend ... zwischen 17:00 Uhr und 24:00 Uhr 2 Platten (30 cm) und ca. 15 Dorsche ... 6 maßige ... die zwischen 40 und 55 (5 Stck.) habe ich mitgenommen, die anderen konnten und durften wieder schwimmen. Alles auf Wattwurm, einfache Brandungsmontage mit zwei Seitenarmen 30 cm, Haken 1/0 nach unten geclipt mit je zwei orangen Auftriebsperlen für die Dorsche, die Platten wollten weiße fluoriszierende Perlen, ca. 60 - bis 80 Meter vom Ufer. Wind und Brandung kaum vorhanden, ziemlich heller Halbmond bis gegen 23:00 Uhr und dann kamen auch die größeren Dorsche.


----------



## degl

Surfcast schrieb:


> @ snboxer ... na dann bin ich ja beruhigt  und von ganzem Herzen Petri ...
> 
> ... übrigens, hatte am 17.10.2018 zwischen Ahrenshoop und Wustrow auch einen netten Abend ... zwischen 17:00 Uhr und 24:00 Uhr 2 Platten (30 cm) und ca. 15 Dorsche ... 6 maßige ... die zwischen 40 und 55 (5 Stck.) habe ich mitgenommen, die anderen konnten und durften wieder schwimmen. Alles auf Wattwurm, einfache Brandungsmontage mit zwei Seitenarmen 30 cm, Haken 1/0 nach unten geclipt mit je zwei orangen Auftriebsperlen für die Dorsche, die Platten wollten weiße fluoriszierende Perlen, ca. 60 - bis 80 Meter vom Ufer. Wind und Brandung kaum vorhanden, ziemlich heller Halbmond bis gegen 23:00 Uhr und dann kamen auch die größeren Dorsche.



Petri......ja, geht das Licht, kommt der Fisch

gruß degl


----------



## Dorschoffi

War am Samstag 27.10.2018 in Süssau.
Nördlicher Seitenwind mit 4 Bft.
Hohes und angetrübtes Wasser.
3 gute Dorsche und eine Platte mit genommen. Einige untermaßige gingen zurück


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*Datum: *27./28.10.18
*Ort: *Lübecker Bucht 
*Wetter: *meist bedeckt mit wenigen Tropfen,Vollmond nur kurz mal,5*
*Wind: *NNW, auflandig
*Wasser: *starke Brandung,hoher Wasserstand,Pegel von 570-590, kaum noch Strand vorhanden 
*Köder: *WW
*Fang: *Baglimit war kein Problem,noch einige Fische die gut gehakt waren ,wieder Retour ....
*Sonstiges: *entspanntes Angeln,waren nur kurze Würfe (30-40 Meter) nötig


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*Datum: *27.10.18
*Ort: *Kieler Bucht 
*Wetter: *meist bedeckt mit teilweise heftigem Regen. 
*Wind: *NW drehend auf N in guter Stärke
*Wasser: *starke Brandung,hoher Wasserstand, kaum noch Strand vorhanden 
*Köder: *WW
*Fang: *komplette Fischpalette. Klieschen/Flundern/Scholle/Meerforelle/Wittling/Dorsch
*Sonstiges: *Viele Fische und kein Angler weit und breit. War den meisten wohl zu ungemütlich Mit Zelt aber kein Problem. Die Mefo war zu klein, aber dafür waren die anderen Fische umso besser. So darf es gerne immer sein


----------



## degl

Gestern am 01.11.2018 noch mal in TVM gewesen und 5 Dorsche 1 Platte und 1 Wittel mitgenommen..........






 42 cm......recht ordentlich






 ne schöne Mahlzet beisammen, die Dorsche alle so um die 40

gruß degl


----------



## degl

Gestern wieder zu Zweit am Strand gewesen: Neustadt hatten wir uns ausgesucht(passte mit dem Wind)

Konnten isgesamt jeder 6 Fische mitnehmen( 3 Dorsche mein Kumpel und 3 Köhler und ich 4 Dorsche und 2 Köhler)
Von 39cm -50cm waren die Dorsche und 35-38 die Köhler.....wobei ich mir immer noch nicht im Klaren bin, ob es für Köhler ein Mindestmaß gibt........andere Angler dort verneinten das.






 der 50er

gruß degl


----------



## Stulle

degl schrieb:


> Gestern wieder zu Zweit am Strand gewesen: Neustadt hatten wir uns ausgesucht(passte mit dem Wind)
> 
> Konnten isgesamt jeder 6 Fische mitnehmen( 3 Dorsche mein Kumpel und 3 Köhler und ich 4 Dorsche und 2 Köhler)
> Von 39cm -50cm waren die Dorsche und 35-38 die Köhler.....wobei ich mir immer noch nicht im Klaren bin, ob es für Köhler ein Mindestmaß gibt........andere Angler dort verneinten das.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> der 50er
> 
> gruß degl



Petri Köhler stand zumindest neulich noch nicht auf der Liste, wahrscheinlich sind sie noch zu neu in der Ostsee


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*
Datum:*17.11.2018
*Ort: *Lübecker Bucht, aber anderer Strand als gewohnt
*Wetter: *trocken,klar,um die 0*
*Wind: *1-2 aus ost
*Wasser:  *klar,wenig Brandung , Pegel leicht fallend 510-495,kein Kraut
*Angelzeit: *16.30-22.00
*Köder: *Wattwurm
*Fang:  *4 Leos und 2 Nemos ,2 Köhler,2 Butt
*Sonstiges: *Strand war gut besucht  Brandungsangeln von zwei  Ortsgruppen , Fisch hatten wohl alle , aber weniger Bisse als gewohnt
meine ersten beiden  Seelachse an *deutscher *Küste*, *war  eigentlich kein Mond angesagt ,ist aber dann doch anders gekommen - also relativ hell

https://www.directupload.net/file/d/5275/2e3dupvd_jpg.htm


----------



## degl

Petri Dorschwilli............ich muß wohl auch noch mal los........bevor es noch kälter wird

gruß degl


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*Datum: 16.11
Ort: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: Sternenklar
Wind: SO 4
Köder: *WW
*Fang: Dorsch/Flunder
Sonstiges: War ein schöner Abend mit ordentlich Fischaktivität ab der Dämmerung. 
Konnte erst im Auto meine Stullen essen. Die Dorsche hätten gerne etwas größer sein können. Sie waren fast alle so um das Mindestmaß. Dafür musste man die Flundern nicht nachmessen, da sie fast so groß waren wie die Dorsche. Für eine sternenklare Nacht mit überschaubarer Brandung super *


----------



## Dorschoffi

23.11.2018 Bliesdorf
Trotz ablaufendem Wasser bissen die Fische gut. Wind anfangs leicht aus Ost, später kaum noch vorhanden.
5 Dorsche, 1 Flunder + 1 Seelachs durften mit nach Hause.


----------



## Dorschoffi

24.11.2018 Brodau
Eigentlich bessere Bedingungen als am Vortag aber es war schwieriger Fisch zu bekommen. Wind aus Ost mit Welle auf den Strand.
4 Dorsche 1 Flunder und ein Seelachs gingen mit.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*Datum:*.08./09.12.18  20.00-1.00 Uhr
*Ort: *Lübecker Bucht 
*Wetter: *stürmisch,anfangs leichter Regen,2 Stunden trocken wieder ein paar Tropfen, klar,später bedeckt,7*
*Wind: *von der Seite,von WS 8 bis fast nichts
*Wasser: *gute Brandung,niedriger Wasserstand,kein Kraut
*Köder: *WW
*Fang: *Baglimit nicht geschafft,3 Leos,1Butt und eine lütte Mefo
*Sonstiges:  *war nicht sehr viel Fisch unterwegs*,*5 Stunden nur fünf Bisse ,
 meine Nachbarn haben nur vom Strand aus gefischt ,ab 21.00 war ich allein,
 wieder von der zweiten Sandbank aus geangelt, die war diesmal aber nur sehr schmal 
 habe meine restlichen Sachen lieber auf der ersten Sandbank zurückgelassen ...


----------



## Ostseesilber

Petri dorschwilli, das sind doch schöne Dorschies!


----------



## Hering 58

Petri willi zu den Dorschen.


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*Datum:*22.12.18 15.00-22.00 Uhr
*Ort: *Kieler Bucht 
*Wetter: *Vollmond, der zum Glück nur selten zu sehen war. Trocken 
*Wind:  *Hätte auch mein Adventsbesteck mitnehmen können. Die Kerzen wären nicht ausgegangen.
*Wasser: *Hoch, während der Angelzeit aber um gut 30cm gefallen. Welle? Hier nicht.
*Köder: *WW
*Fang: *Mein ersten Seeskorpion, Viele Klieschen/Flundern von klein bis sehr ordentlich.
*Sonstiges: *Wieder ein Abend der Spaß gemacht hat. Aufgrund des Wetters musste man schon sehr sehr weit werfen. Mit meiner dritten Rute hatte ich nicht einen Biss. Dort fehlten immer ein paar Meter an Wurfweite.10 Platte durften mit nach Hause kommen. Dann sind mir leider die Würmer ausgegangen.


----------



## Hering13

*Datum*: 01.04. - 02.04.
*Ort*: Kellenhusen
*Wetter*: Beide Abende klarer Himmel. 1 Abend Ententeich. 2. Abend m auflandig, 40cm Brandung
*Köder*: WW
*Fang*: Gestern 9 Dorsche (42-52 cm ), 2 Platte 28-32
Heute 13 Dorsche (45-50 cm)
3 Angler hatten 2 schöne Abende.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

*Datum*: 30.03.
*Zeit:* 13:30-21:30
*Ort*: Süssau/Rosenfelde
*Wetter*: Sonnig, Ententeich
*Köder*: WW
*Fang*:
3 Dorsche an 3 Ruten Punkt 20 Uhr, zwischen 30-35 cm, schwimmen wieder.
3 Schollen an 3 Ruten ca. 21:15 Uhr, zwischen 31 und 36 cm, die Kleinste schwimmt, die Größeren sind bereits gegessen 
*Sonstiges: *2 Leute, 3 Ruten, ausgeworfen auf ca. 50, 80 und 100m

Edit: Datum korrigiert


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

*Datum*: 02.05.-03.05.
*Zeit:* 21:30-1:00
*Ort*: Süssau/Rosenfelde
*Wetter*: Bedeckt 10°C, leicht ablandiger Wind, trotzdem (fast) Ententeich
*Köder*: WW an Brandungsmontage
*Fang*:
5 Schollen, davon 2 untermaßige
*Sonstiges: *2 Ruten auf ca. 80-100m (Konnte es im Dunkeln ja nur platschen hören), Viel totes Kraut im Wasser.
Habe diesmal immer sehr früh angeschlagen, damit die Platten nicht so tief schlucken. Hat bei 3 von 5 auch geklappt (eine untermaßige musste ich abschneiden) hatte dafür aber auch bei 4 weiteren Bissen keinen Fisch dran.


----------



## degl

@all,

bis zum Herbst wird jetzt Pause sein, doch mit ner Frühjahrsnullnr. wollte ich auch nicht pausieren............also bin ich am Mittwoch noch mal nach Heidkate

Dorsch leider Fehlanzeige, doch die Platten waren am Start:






4 von 7 konnte ich mitnehmen und habe jetzt die Muße mich auf den Herbst zu freuen.....

gruß degl


----------



## Hering 58

Petri degl


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

Petri Degl!
Und hoffentlich fällt dir die Pause nicht zu schwer ;-)


----------



## Dorschoffi

War am Samstag den 18.05. nochmal zu einem Kurzansitz in der Brandung - Kembs/Dazendorf links.
Leichter Seitenwind brachte das angetrübte Wasser etwas in Bewegung.
Konnte sieben Platten fangen, wovon 5 in die Pfanne wanderten.
Schöner Abend am Strand mit tollem Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri Dorschoffi schönes Foto.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

Campingplatz Rosenfelde
07./08.06., 22:00 Uhr bis 0:50, dann Abbruch wegen Gewitter.
Wind 4-6 auflandig, Wellen bis knapp 1 Meter aber immerhin kuschelige 16 Grad.
Köder WW
Erst gab's ne maßige Scholle, dann einen wahrscheinlich maßigen Aal, der mir aber mein Vorfach total vertüddelt hat. Als ich mich noch fragte, wie ich ihn da raus bekomme, hat er sich selbst befreit. Daraufhin durfte er wieder schwimmen. (War übrigens mein erster Aal ). Zum Abschluss gab's noch nen 41er Dorsch.

Allerdings habe ich sehr deutlich mehr Kraut als Fisch gefangen. Kiloweise...

---Nachtrag---

In der kommenden Nacht ging es zusammen mit einem Freund noch weiter von 21:30 bis 2:00 Uhr.
Wind war nur noch 2-3 quer aus SO, leichte Dünung, das Wetter hatte sich also stark beruhigt.
Mein Kumpel hat dem dem Abend 6 Schollen in 60-80m vom Ufer entfernt gefangen (Mit Rute in der Hand und Wathose ist er zum Auswerfen ca. 20-30m ins Wasser gelatscht ), das ganze natürlich mit meinen Vorfächern und Ködern, ich hingegen hatte nur 1 Scholle und nen 40er Dorsch auf ca. 100m.

Und falls hier jemand aus der Truppe mitliest: liebe Grüße an die Kiddies und Betreuer von der Angel AG. Hoffentlich hattet ihr am Sonntag mehr Glück vom Boot aus als am Samstag vom Ufer


----------



## Hering13

*Datum: *25.09.
*Ort: *Zwischen Ölbrücke und Jade Weser Port
*Zeit: *17:00 ... 21:00
*Köder: *WW
*Fang: *1 Strandkrabbe
*Fazit: *Alle 2...5 Minuten waren die Haken leer gefressen. Die Krebse müssen sich stapeln. Werde es am WE nochmal am Helgolandkai versuchen.


----------



## snboxer

*Moin Jungs,

wollte mal von euch hören wie es in der der Brandung läuft, vielleicht weiß jemand was wäre super, möchte morgen mal angreifen*.


----------



## degl

snboxer schrieb:


> *Moin Jungs,
> 
> wollte mal von euch hören wie es in der der Brandung läuft, vielleicht weiß jemand was wäre super, möchte morgen mal angreifen*.


 Es läuft,

letzten Samstag in der Lübeckerbucht 4 Dorsche und ne richtig große Platte..........











Mal sehen was heute nähe Kappeln geht.......

gruß degl


----------



## snboxer

Danke für die Info.
Bin gespannt was heute Abend geht.


----------



## Dorschoffi

Moin, wir waren am 25. und 26.10. zu unserem Brandungswochenende in Bliestorf. Am Freitag konnten wir trotz schlechter Windverhälnisse und niedrigen Wasserstand sehr gut fangen. Bei mir waren es am Ende 3 gute Dorsche und 7 Seelachse die mit nach Hause durften. Zu viert hatten wir ca. 35 - 40 Fische mit genommen.
Am Samstag hatte der SW Wind das Wasser noch weiter zurück gedrückt - es fehlten bestimmt 50 cm. Trotzdem bekam ich 2 Dorsche und einen Seelachs zum mitnehmen.
Sehr schönes, gemeinschaftliches Brandungswochenende.


----------



## Rheinangler

Ich finde es ja echt beeindruckend, dass nun schon im dritten (?) Jahr gehäuft Seelachse gefangen werden. Man kann schon fast nicht mehr von Beifang sprechen, wenn ich die Fangquote bei Dorschoffi sehe. Sind die alle so um die 50cm? Diese Größe wurde auch schon vor 2 Jahren gefangen, sollten also sogar unterschiedliche Jahrgänge sein.


----------



## Windfinder

Um Wieviel Uhr kamen die Bisse? Bzw von wann bis wann habt ihr geangelt?


----------



## Stulle

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja echt beeindruckend, dass nun schon im dritten (?) Jahr gehäuft Seelachse gefangen werden. Man kann schon fast nicht mehr von Beifang sprechen, wenn ich die Fangquote bei Dorschoffi sehe. Sind die alle so um die 50cm? Diese Größe wurde auch schon vor 2 Jahren gefangen, sollten also sogar unterschiedliche Jahrgänge sein.


die größe wurde schon öfters gefangen entweder sie ziehen von norwegen runter oder es entsteht eine population, beides wäre klasse für uns angler.


----------



## ragbar

Es gibt sogar sporadisch 80er und größere, dann aber im offenen Wasser. Ich war verblüfft vor 2 Jahren, als ich beim Pilkereinholen in 1 oder 2m Wassertiefe über tiefem Wasser plötzlich Seelachs dran hatte. Das sind ja geile Kämpfer.


----------



## degl

@all,

bin am Mittwoch wieder mal zum Mittelstrand/Brasilien gefahren

Medium 65176 anzeigen
Wegen fehlendem Wind und Null Welle hatten wohl nur die Platten interesse an meinen Würmern

Medium 65177 anzeigen
7 Stk. traten mit mir den Heimweg an...........es schreit nach Wiederholung

Medium 65178 anzeigen
gruß degl


----------



## Meefo 46

Moin Detlef .

Danke für den Bericht mit Fotos solch eine schöne Plattenhand macht doch auch spaß ....hinterher in der Pfanne.

Wünsche Petri-Heil.


----------



## degl

Und wieder war ich los.......diesmal Bliesdorf/Neustädterbucht.........

Vorweg: ich erwischte einen Spitzenfangtag.......2 Seelachse 42cm und 45cm.........und 7 Dorsche von 38cm - 49cm..........
Das alles nur mit einer Rute, weil durch das muntere Beissen ich nicht dazu kam die 2.Rute aufzutackeln............
Wie immer waren auch "Nichtmaßige" dabei, wobei sie oft nur wenige Zentimer Untermaß hatten.........ein Traumtag:

Medium 65234 anzeigen
Medium 65235 anzeigenDorsch 49cm

Medium 65236 anzeigenSeelachs 42cm

Ach ja,......gleich gibts Seelachsfilet

gruß degl


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Petri, zu dem schönen Fang und das mit einer Rute,  da muss richtig was los gewesen sein im Wasser.


----------



## Hering 58

degl schrieb:


> Und wieder war ich los.......diesmal Bliesdorf/Neustädterbucht.........
> 
> Vorweg: ich erwischte einen Spitzenfangtag.......2 Seelachse 42cm und 45cm.........und 7 Dorsche von 38cm - 49cm..........
> Das alles nur mit einer Rute, weil durch das muntere Beissen ich nicht dazu kam die 2.Rute aufzutackeln............
> Wie immer waren auch "Nichtmaßige" dabei, wobei sie oft nur wenige Zentimer Untermaß hatten.........ein Traumtag:
> 
> Medium 65234 anzeigen
> Medium 65235 anzeigenDorsch 49cm
> 
> Medium 65236 anzeigenSeelachs 42cm
> 
> Ach ja,......gleich gibts Seelachsfilet
> 
> gruß degl


Dickes Petri degl zum schönen Fang.Und das alles mit einer Rute-TOP.


----------



## Ostseesilber

Jo Petri degl....du weisst einfach wie und wo es geht


----------



## Mulle_

*Datum:* 12.11.19 15 - 19 Uhr
*Ort: *Schönhagener Strand
*Wetter: *stürmisch,zwischendurch leichter Regen, 3 - 7° C
*Wind: *ablandiger Wind mit teils starken Böen um die 55 km/h
*Wasser: *keine Brandung, niedriger Wasserstand, kein Kraut
*Köder: *WW & Seeringler
*Fang: *1 guter Dorsch und zwei Klischen Ü35
*Sonstiges: *war einiges an Fisch unterwegs, nur leider außer den drei genannten nichts größeres dabei gewesen. 
Gab zwar einiges an lütten Plattfischen.

Medium 65243 anzeigenMedium 65242 anzeigenMedium 65241 anzeigen


----------



## Hering 58

Mulle_ schrieb:


> *Datum:* 12.11.19 15 - 19 Uhr
> *Ort: *Schönhagener Strand
> *Wetter: *stürmisch,zwischendurch leichter Regen, 3 - 7° C
> *Wind: *ablandiger Wind mit teils starken Böen um die 55 km/h
> *Wasser: *keine Brandung, niedriger Wasserstand, kein Kraut
> *Köder: *WW & Seeringler
> *Fang: *1 guter Dorsch und zwei Klischen Ü35
> *Sonstiges: *war einiges an Fisch unterwegs, nur leider außer den drei genannten nichts größeres dabei gewesen.
> Gab zwar einiges an lütten Plattfischen.
> 
> Medium 65243 anzeigenMedium 65242 anzeigenMedium 65241 anzeigen


Petri Mulle_,schöne Fische.


----------



## degl

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Jo Petri degl....du weisst einfach wie und wo es geht



Naja,
das aktuelle"Baglimit" hab ich auch erstmalig erreicht

gruß degl


----------



## degl

Petri Mulle,

vor drei Wochen haben wir dort mit 7 Mann komplett abgeschneidert

Aber wenigsten die Grillwurst war legga

gruß degl


----------



## Mulle_

@degl

Ich war recht zufrieden, teilweise nicht zum beködern der zweiten Rute gekommen oder zeitgleich Bisse gehabt. Ich war vorher erst einmal in der Brandung, da gabs außer ner Flunder um die 15 cm und einem 39er Wittling und 39er Dorsch nichts, auch keine anderen Bisse, war allerdings oben bei Kappeln. Ich bin jetzt ende November nochmal ein Wochenende am Strand bei Kellenhusen und wollte mein Glück da probieren.

Werde jetzt aber des Öfteren in der Gegend mal die Ruten rausfeuern, muss beruflich jetzt regelmäßig nach Kiel, da pack ich immer brav meine Sachen ein. 


Gruß Mulle


----------



## degl

Mulle_ schrieb:


> @degl
> 
> Ich war recht zufrieden, teilweise nicht zum beködern der zweiten Rute gekommen oder zeitgleich Bisse gehabt. Ich war vorher erst einmal in der Brandung, da gabs außer ner Flunder um die 15 cm und einem 39er Wittling und 39er Dorsch nichts, auch keine anderen Bisse, war allerdings oben bei Kappeln. Ich bin jetzt ende November nochmal ein Wochenende am Strand bei Kellenhusen und wollte mein Glück da probieren.
> 
> Werde jetzt aber des Öfteren in der Gegend mal die Ruten rausfeuern, muss beruflich jetzt regelmäßig nach Kiel, da pack ich immer brav meine Sachen ein.
> 
> 
> Gruß Mulle



Ja am WE heist das zeitig einen Platz suchen..........Als "Rentner" kann ich in der Woche los............

gruß degl


----------



## Mulle_

degl schrieb:


> Ja am WE heist das zeitig einen Platz suchen..........Als "Rentner" kann ich in der Woche los............
> 
> gruß degl



Vor zwei Wochen in Kappeln, war weit und breit keiner zu sehen am Wochenende. Ich hoffe auf freie Plätze


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*Datum:* 23.11.19 
*Ort: *Dazendorf
*Wetter: *stürmisch von hinten und um die 6°C mit ordentlich Bewölkung 
*Wasser: *kleine Welle + 30cm höheres Wasser
*Köder: *SR/WW 
*Fang: *Mehre Platten/Wittling/Seeskorpion
*Sonstiges: *Ein komischer Tag! Vor der Dunkelheit waren die Platten hungrig, was sich dann schlagartig ab ca. 16h änderte. Es gab noch Fisch, aber deutlich unter meinen Erwartungen. Egal, war trotzdem schön
*Was mich aber mittlerweile richtig nervt, sind die Angler, die ab Beginn der Dunkelheit ständig mit Ihren überdimensionierten Taschenlampen herumfuchteln. Da kommt man sich teilweise vor, wie bei der Auslaufparade am Hafengeburtstag. Man schaut konzentriert auf die Knicklichter, um jeglichen Zupfer mitzubekommen und dann wird man ständig direkt angestrahlt
Wenn ihr nichts fangt, könnt ihr gerne herkommen. Ich gebe gerne Tipps!!!*


----------



## Stulle

*Datum*:Samstag 23.11.19
*Ort*: Westermarkelsdorf
*Wetter*: Nebel 6°
*Wind*: Ost 6
*Angelzeit*: 18h-22h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach: *Patternoster/Durchlauf mit auftreibern
*Wurfweiten*: Weit bis sehr weit
*Fang*: Eine Kliesche, Eine Flunder(40cm) und 2 Nemos
*Bemerkung: *Wie viele andere hatte ich erst auf der Ostseite angeln Wollen aber massiver Krautgang machte Angeln unmöglich.


----------



## degl

So.........Montag nochmal kurzerhand nach Kiel/Thiessenkai gefahren.......noch auf den letzten Drücker 40 Watties ergattert und mal am Wasser "die Seele baumeln" lassen.

2 brauchbare Dorsche und eine feiste Platte(echt gut im Futter) gingen mit nach Hause.......

Werde jetzt das Tackle Herbsttauglich machen und dann gehts in die 2.Runde..........................in 2020

gruß degl


----------



## Dorschoffi

Moin,
habe am Samstag den 16.05. noch einen Ansitz in der Brandung gewagt. Eigentlich hatte ich mir bei Westwind Dazendorf überlegt. Vor Ort angekommen hatte sich das dann aber schnell zerschlagen. Der ganze Strand war voller Surfer/Kiter. Auch war die Welle schon recht grenzwertig. Also für ablandig entschieden und rüber nach Süssau gefahren, wo ich es vorher schon auf Hornis probiert hatte. 
Am Ende konnte ich 2 Platten zum mitnehmen eine Aalmutter und einige Dorsche, die wieder schwimmen. Schöner Angeltag am Strand.


----------



## GiuseppeLuckmann

Moin Moin, 

da es nun langsam wieder losgeht und ich bald auch eine Woche wieder an der Ostsee auf der Insel Als in Dänemark verbringe, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es schon Fangberichte aus der Brandung gibt? Wie und was läuft momentan gut bei euch? Sind die Fische noch in tieferen Gefilden unterwegs oder sind sie langsam wieder abends unter Land?

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Stulle

GiuseppeLuckmann schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> da es nun langsam wieder losgeht und ich bald auch eine Woche wieder an der Ostsee auf der Insel Als in Dänemark verbringe, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es schon Fangberichte aus der Brandung gibt? Wie und was läuft momentan gut bei euch? Sind die Fische noch in tieferen Gefilden unterwegs oder sind sie langsam wieder abends unter Land?
> 
> Grüße aus Hamburg




Vor einer Woche bei auflandig 5 von Langeland aus.
Sehr warmes Wasser Massen an Krabben und Grundeln von Dorsch keine Spur und die Flundern nicht so bissig.


----------



## boot

So langsam geht es wieder los erste gute Dorsch wurden schon vor Damp gefangen.


----------



## boot

Ich versuche euch auf dem Laufenden zu halten. 

. Lg Ole


----------



## Hering 58

boot schrieb:


> Ich versuche euch auf dem Laufenden zu halten.
> 
> . Lg Ole


Auf dich ist doch verlass Ole.


----------



## degl

Bei mir gehts morgen auch los an die Küste.......werde berichten

gruß degl


----------



## Hering 58

degl schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts morgen auch los an die Küste.......werde berichten
> 
> gruß degl


Viel Glück und Spaß degl .Petri


----------



## degl

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Viel Glück und Spaß degl .Petri



Danke .........Bericht kommt noch

gruß degl


----------



## degl

So..........Montag war ich am Strand von Bliesdorf:







Wenig Wasser und Seitenwind.............egal, zu meggern gibts immer was.

10 Dorsche gefangen davon 6 wegen Unterschreitung des Mindestmaßes wieder releast........Fisch ist da, also wirds bald weitergehen

gruß degl

P.s. Plattfisch = Null


----------



## nobbi1962

ist der  imbiss immer noch da unten am strand ?

lg nobbi


----------



## degl

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ist der  imbiss immer noch da unten am strand ?
> 
> lg nobbi



gruß degl

Ist mir keiner aufgefallen.......war da, wo auch die Bootsangler ihre Nußschalen zu wasser lassen.....


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

degl schrieb:


> So..........Montag war ich am Strand von Bliesdorf:


Wo kann man da denn parken? Ich sehe da nur Campingplatz.


----------



## nobbi1962

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Wo kann man da denn parken? Ich sehe da nur Campingplatz.


zwischen  Neustadt nach Grömitz auf der Hauptstr.
geht es zum Strand.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> zwischen  Neustadt nach Grömitz auf der Hauptstr.
> geht es zum Strand.


Die Ecke ist schon klar, aber wo kann man da parken? Die meisten Campingplätze haben ja ne Schranke davor und bei Google Maps sieht man da sonst nur nen engen Feldweg. Das könnte Ärger geben.


----------



## nobbi1962

Feldwege sind der Hit ---
wie in Dazendorf


----------



## degl

@all,

ja das Parken wird derzeit an der gesamten Ostseeküste immer schlechter...................die Strandlinie wird vollgebaut( Bliesdorf z.B. bis 1 Km ins "Hinterland")und schwupps sind Parkverbotsschilder im "Hunderterpack" da..........immerhin darf man nicht vergessen, das es für "Parkplätze" bei den "Invest/Invasoren" nicht mehr reicht......würde ja dann die "Marge" schmälern  

gruß degl


----------



## 50er-Jäger

degl schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> ja das Parken wird derzeit an der gesamten Ostseeküste immer schlechter...................die Strandlinie wird vollgebaut( Bliesdorf z.B. bis 1 Km ins "Hinterland")und schwupps sind Parkverbotsschilder im "Hunderterpack" da..........immerhin darf man nicht vergessen, das es für "Parkplätze" bei den "Invest/Invasoren" nicht mehr reicht......würde ja dann die "Marge" schmälern
> 
> gruß degl



Also in Grömitz ist das Bombe, Parkplatz kostenfrei und bis zum Wasser sind es 300-400m...
Warum sind Investoren welche durch ihre Investitionen vor Ort Arbeitsplätze schaffen auch noch zuständig dir einen Parkplatz nah am Wasser zu errichten?


----------



## degl

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Also in Grömitz ist das Bombe, Parkplatz kostenfrei und bis zum Wasser sind es 300-400m...
> Warum sind Investoren welche durch ihre Investitionen vor Ort Arbeitsplätze schaffen auch noch zuständig dir einen Parkplatz nah am Wasser zu errichten?


 
Nicht errichten..........sondern belassen.........ist schon ein Unterschied

gruß degl


----------



## 50er-Jäger

degl schrieb:


> Nicht errichten..........sondern belassen.........ist schon ein Unterschied
> 
> gruß degl



Achso, wenn dein Nachbar also vorher immer auf deinem frisch erworbenen Grundstück geparkt hat, bleibt das natürlich so, auch wenn du gerne ein haus bauen würdest?
Komische Vorstellung, aber scheint ja so zu sein...
Es gibt immer die Möglichkeit irgendwo zu parken, zur Not muss man eben mal paar Meter laufen...


----------



## degl

Gestern nochmal in Neustadt geangelt und 2 Ü40er gestrandet.die Anderen hatten 2-3cm unter Mindestmaß......

gruß degl


----------



## boot

degl schrieb:


> Gestern nochmal in Neustadt geangelt und 2 Ü40er gestrandet.die Anderen hatten 2-3cm unter Mindestmaß......
> 
> gruß degl



 Petri heil . Lg Ole


----------



## Hering 58

degl schrieb:


> Gestern nochmal in Neustadt geangelt und 2 Ü40er gestrandet.die Anderen hatten 2-3cm unter Mindestmaß......
> 
> gruß degl


Dickes Petri degl.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend zusammen! Nach über einem Jahr Abstinenz vom Brandungsangeln, war ich gestern auch mal wieder los, genauer gesagt in Hökholz. 
Wind gab es leider keinen, aber da die Würmer bestellt waren, wollte ich nicht mehr umdisponieren. Es gab eine Scholle und zwei Klieschen sowie zwei untermaßige Dorsche nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit. Gefischt habe ich mit selbstgebauten Nachläufer-Vorfächern.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen! Nach über einem Jahr Abstinenz vom Brandungsangeln, war ich gestern auch mal wieder los, genauer gesagt in Hökholz.
> Wind gab es leider keinen, aber da die Würmer bestellt waren, wollte ich nicht mehr umdisponieren. Es gab eine Scholle und zwei Klieschen sowie zwei untermaßige Dorsche nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit. Gefischt habe ich mit selbstgebauten Nachläufer-Vorfächern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359385
> Anhang anzeigen 359386
> Anhang anzeigen 359387


Dickes Petri Wuemme ,schöne Bilder sind das.
​


----------



## snboxer

Moin zusammen war am 6.11.2020 in Brook.
Fänge 3 Platten und 3 Dorsche, Dorsche waren zu klein, der kleinste hatte 8cm, ich weiß bis jetzt noch nicht wie er den Haken reinbekommen hat, aber schön das es so kleine gibt Petri.


----------



## Kurzbein

Moinsen,
war am Samstag in Dahme. Wind fast gar nicht aus Süd und die See 1 Meter weg.
Nach 30 Min. eine schöne Kliesche, in der Dämmerung dann 2 schöne große Krabben, dann nix mehr...
Um 20 Uhr eingepackt.
Bisher hatte ich die Erfahrung mit den Krabben nur auf Fehmarn gemacht.
Anscheinend sind sie jetzt wohl an der gesamten Küste zu finden.
Krabbe = kein Fisch!


----------



## Köppi67

Hallo in die Runde,

war mit einem Kumpel am vorletzten Wochenende (30.10. - 01.11.) in Sassnitz zum angeln. Tagsüber watangeln im Großen Jasmunder Bodden,
abends dann Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee.
Freitag kam ich leider etwas zu spät an, da hatte mein Kumpel schon zusammengepackt - kein Biss, kein Zupfer (Wattwurm + Seeringelwurm).
Samstag abend dann Brandungsangeln bei Neu-Mukran. Mein Kumpel hatte wieder keinen Zupfer. An einer Angel (zwei hatt ich draußen, Köder wie vor) ging es
ab 19.00 Uhr dann Schlag auf Schlag. 6 Flundern, davon 5 gut maßig. War ein einfaches Brandungsvorfach, ohne aufwändige Lockperlen usw.
Ab 21.00 Uhr war aber schlagartig Schluß, es kam nichts mehr. Ich war zufrieden....
Am Sonntag abend setzten wir uns in Saßnitz an die Promenade und feuerten unsere Angeln raus. Brandung war recht ordentlich an diesen Tag, auch bei Südwind.
Diesmal entschneiderte sich mein Angelfreund mit einer schönen Platten zuerst, war auch so gegen 18.30 / 19.00 Uhr. Dann fing ich eine Flunder, bis sich eine Angel stärker bog und die Rutenspitze ordentlich wackelte.
Siehe da, mein erster Dorsch in der Ostsee überhaupt! Knapp 40 cm, damit maßig, recht gut genährt. Kurz danach schnappte sich der zweite Dorsch meinen Köder (Watti). Dieser Fisch hatte sogar noch einen Sandaal im Maul - als Köder wieder verwendet, dabei allerdings ohne Fangerfolg.
Bis Mitternacht war es ein kurzweiliges Angeln. Kumpel hatte 6 schöne Flundern + 1 Dorsch, ich 3 Dorsche und 5 Flundern. Bei recht milden Temperaturen machte es richtig Spaß.
Gruß Köppi67


----------



## Uchemnitz

Petri zu den schönen Fischen. Wollte nächste Woche auch an die Ostsee bei Großenbrode.  Wird nix scheiss Corona


----------



## maki1980

Waren am Samstag zu viert bei Neustadt.
9 Ruten im Wasser (Wattwurm, Seeringelwurm)
Angelzeit: 16:00-22.30
Wind: nicht vorhanden und schön Warm
Dorsch: 37 St. davon 10 über Mindestmaß
Platte: 3 St. davon 2 über Mindestmaß

Der Strand war ziemlich gut besucht.


----------



## boot

Petri allen Fänger n, ich werde nächste Woche auch mal wieder los gehen 
oder fahren mit meinem Boot. 
LG Ole


----------



## Hering 58

boot schrieb:


> Petri allen Fänger n, ich werde nächste Woche auch mal wieder los gehen
> oder fahren mit meinem Boot.
> LG Ole


Viel Glück und Spaß wünsch ich dir.


----------



## boot

Ich werde berichten, habe endlich Urlaub.


----------



## Hering 58

boot schrieb:


> Ich werde berichten, habe endlich Urlaub.


Schönen Urlaub Ole


----------



## warenandi

Moin alle zusammen.
Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger. Ich werde richtig neidisch.
Endlich mal frei und will diese Woche mal aufs Fischland. Ecke Wustrow. War denn da mal wieder einer unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## maki1980

Am Samstag Abend am Stadtstrand von Neustadt.
6 Ruten; Wattis + Seereingler
6 St. Mini Dorsch + 1 St. 70er Aal 
Leider mussten wir um 19:30 Uhr das angeln einstellen.
Die Wetterbedingungen drückten das Wasser dermaßen schnell aus der Bucht, dass nach 2 Stunden über 1 Meter Wassertiefe fehlte.
Am Ende konnte man mit der Wathose bis zu unseren Ködern spaziern.
Habe ich noch nie erlebt!!!


----------



## maki1980

Samstag 12.12 in Bliesdorf- Steilküste
6 Ruten; Wattis + Seeringler
16:00Uhr - 21:00 Uhr
2 St. Mini Dorsch + 1 St. Scholle
Trotz super Bedingungen kein Fisch im Wasser


----------



## greenzebra

maki1980 schrieb:


> Samstag 12.12 in Bliesdorf- Steilküste
> 6 Ruten; Wattis + Seeringler
> 16:00Uhr - 21:00 Uhr
> 2 St. Mini Dorsch + 1 St. Scholle
> Trotz super Bedingungen kein Fisch im Wasser


Vielleicht wird das Wasser allmählich zu kalt? Oder sind die 4-5 Grad Eurer Erfahrung nach kein Problem um küstennah noch zu fangen?


----------



## degl

greenzebra schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird das Wasser allmählich zu kalt? Oder sind die 4-5 Grad Eurer Erfahrung nach kein Problem um küstennah noch zu fangen?


Nö......so ist eigentlich gerade richtig 

So zwischen 10° bis 3° sind die Leo`s und Platten am fressen(ufernah).........aber Wind und Wasserstand sind Faktoren die ebenfalls den Fangerfolg beeinflussen.......bisher jedenfalls.........hab so den Eindruck, das sich da zukünftig was ändert........

gruß degl


----------



## Rheinspezie

Hi Degl  - meinst Du mit der Uhrzeit nachts oder tagsüber ?

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## degl

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hi Degl  - meinst Du mit der Uhrzeit nachts oder tagsüber ?
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> R.S.


Ich persöhnlich fische immer in den Abend hinein.......derzeit fange ich gg. 16:00 an.............-Openend 

gruß degl

P.s. Küstennahe Angler gehen auch ganz früh Morgens los


----------



## maki1980

Sehe ich wie degl. Aktuell haben wir die perfekte Zeit zum Brandeln und wenn wie letzten Samstag noch ne Windstärke 4 direkt an den Strand rollt, sollte eigentlich richtig was gehen.
Auch ich fange in der Regel gegen 16:00 Uhr an und schaue wie sich das Beißverhalten ändert.
Dieses Jahr sieht es zumindest bei mir nicht so gut aus wie in den anderen Jahren zuvor.  Bis jetzt sind Stellen an denen das Wasser kontinuierlich Tiefer wird wesentlich effektiver als Stellen die Rinnen und Sandbänke vorgeschaltet haben.


----------



## Snapper99

Moin, 

bin neu hier und hab direkt mal ne Frage (falls das der richtige Thread dafür ist). 
Ich möchte mich morgen abend auf zum Strand machen und meine Brandungs Ruten mal wider auspacken. 
(hoffe ich bekomme wattis und ringler im Automaten...) 

Ich habe hier in der Gegend keine Erfahrung, da ich kein Auto besitze aber momentan eins zur Verfügung habe. Es geht um ca 40min um Kiel rum. 
Meine Ideen wären bis jetzt Sone kleine Sandecke neben der Mole bei Strande oder der Falkensteiner Strand. Hab ich da zumindest ne Chance was zu fangen? Wenn ja hat jemand Tipps, falls nicht würde ich mich sehr über stellen freuen ( natürlich nicht genau nur die richzung. 
Starten soll der Spaß gegen 19uhr und dann die Nacht durch so ca. 

Danke schonmal


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Snapper 99,
an deiner Stelle würde ich in die Richtung fahren, entweder Hohenfelder Strand oder Weissenhaus, besser bekannt unter "alte Liebe" da sind die Aussichten auf jeden Fall besser.


----------



## Hering 58

Snapper99 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin neu hier und hab direkt mal ne Frage (falls das der richtige Thread dafür ist).
> Ich möchte mich morgen abend auf zum Strand machen und meine Brandungs Ruten mal wider auspacken.
> (hoffe ich bekomme wattis und ringler im Automaten...)
> 
> Ich habe hier in der Gegend keine Erfahrung, da ich kein Auto besitze aber momentan eins zur Verfügung habe. Es geht um ca 40min um Kiel rum.
> Meine Ideen wären bis jetzt Sone kleine Sandecke neben der Mole bei Strande oder der Falkensteiner Strand. Hab ich da zumindest ne Chance was zu fangen? Wenn ja hat jemand Tipps, falls nicht würde ich mich sehr über stellen freuen ( natürlich nicht genau nur die richzung.
> Starten soll der Spaß gegen 19uhr und dann die Nacht durch so ca.
> 
> Danke schonmal


Schreib mal den User Jan_Cux an, er kommt aus Kiel. Vielleicht kann er dir Helfen.
​


----------



## boot

Moin moin, Weissenhäuser Strand ist echt top um diese Jahreszeit. Wattwurm und Ringelwürmer besorgen und ab damit. 
LG Ole


----------



## degl

Falls du das noch liest..............heute ist um Kiel herum überall der "falsche" Wind.........ablandig.........daher würde ich irgendwo zwischen Eckernförde bis Waabs einen Strand suchen........

gruß degl


----------



## Snapper99

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schreib mal den User Jan_Cux an, er kommt aus Kiel. Vielleicht kann er dir Helfen.
> ​


----------



## Snapper99

Danke für den Tipp  

Werde morgen oder so berichten.


----------



## Hering 58

Snapper99 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp
> 
> Werde morgen oder so berichten.


Da bin ich aber gespannt auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## Snapper99

Auto kaputt... Toll  damit ist die Vorfreude und der Tag erstmal gegessen. Falls ich irge dann loskomme werde ich dann berichten.


----------



## Hering 58

Snapper99 schrieb:


> Auto kaputt... Toll  damit ist die Vorfreude und der Tag erstmal gegessen. Falls ich irge dann loskomme werde ich dann berichten.


Hoffentlich wird es nicht zu Teuer.


----------



## Snapper99

So hier jetzt mein erster fangebericht ... Endlich!

Wann 12.01.2020. 19 bis 00
Wo Strande
Köder watti und hergingsfetzen
Wind aus wetsen also im Rücken anfangs wenig später mehr 

Es war arsch kalt aber wunderschön. Die ganze Zeit Bisse. 8 Dorsche davon einer Übermaß der auch eigentlich wieder schwimmen sollte da nur knapp drüber. Naja der hatte den Haken verschlungen. Ein massiver biss...im drill verloren. Zweiter massiver biss: dicke kliesche 36cm (auf Hering).

Gegen 00 hat schneeregen angefangen und ich habe meine Finger nicht mehr gespürt. Dann ging es noch Hause.


----------



## Henri1965

Moin
Petry , hat sich doch gelohnt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tolle Fotos, @Snapper99! Und natürlich Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## degl

Petri.........

gruß degl


----------



## Hering 58

Snapper99 schrieb:


> So hier jetzt mein erster fangebericht ... Endlich!
> 
> Wann 12.01.2020. 19 bis 00
> Wo Strande
> Köder watti und hergingsfetzen
> Wind aus wetsen also im Rücken anfangs wenig später mehr
> 
> Es war arsch kalt aber wunderschön. Die ganze Zeit Bisse. 8 Dorsche davon einer Übermaß der auch eigentlich wieder schwimmen sollte da nur knapp drüber. Naja der hatte den Haken verschlungen. Ein massiver biss...im drill verloren. Zweiter massiver biss: dicke kliesche 36cm (auf Hering).
> 
> Gegen 00 hat schneeregen angefangen und ich habe meine Finger nicht mehr gespürt. Dann ging es noch Hause.


Dickes Petry , das hat sich doch gelohnt.


----------



## Snapper99

Wann?  15.01.2021.  21-02 Uhr 
Wo?  Holtenauer hochbrücke (Nord) 
Wind? Kaum später etwas aus Südwest
Köder?  Watti Hering seeringler
Fische? Scholle und Flunder

Falls der NOK zählt... Zumindest habe ich meine brandungsruten benutzt 
Da ich grad ein leihauto zur Verfügung habe und sonst keins muss ich die Zeit gut nutzen ) 
War morgens um 5 losgefahren wollte am Strand nordwestlich von Bülk. Die Worte Schranke und Klärwerk kommen einigen bestimmt bekannt vor. Ich wusste vorher nicht dass da alles abgeriegelt ist:/... Naja dann ging es doch nochmal nach strande da blieb ich bis 7 dann etwas Hagel und Motivation war eh dahin. 
Am Abend dann wie oben geschrieben nochmal gemütlich mit Tee und kuscheldecke an den NOK Würmer weg angeln. 
Scholle Flunder und Klische warten jetzt seelig auf ihre Hauptrolle im Räucherofen.


----------



## Snapper99

Moin Freunde der Brandungsangelei,

Wann?  Di 29.01.20.17 bis 2:30
Wo?  Strand hohenfelde später see brücke schöneberg
Wind?  Kaum 10kmh aus west
Wetter? Klar und arschkalt
Fisch? Flunder kliesche

Es war ein sehr schöner angeltag. Nachdem ich am we zuvor den Strand in hohenfelde schon einmal begutachtet hatte bei ca. 40kmh ablindig hatte ich mich entschieden nochmal wieder zu kommen.
Es war wind aus west und leichte "Welle".
Es gab zwei Platte, einen Winzling der wieder schwimmt.

Dann wollte ich noch einmal die seebrücke begutachten, wo das angeln ja erst ab 20uhr erlaubt ist ( später wurde mir dort erzählt dass sich da eh keiner dran hält und viele um die Mittagszeit dort sind und es noch nie Ärger gab... Naja).
Dort gab es nochmal 6 gute Platten. Mein angelnachbar hatte sagenhafte 17 Platten rausgeholt.  ich könnte so viele nicht verarbeiten.

Da waren einige gute bei aber auch einige sehr kleine. Meine 5 Stück waren alle super für die Pfanne. Insgesamt fing ich an dem Tag 11platten wovon 7 mitkamen. Es waren deutlich mehr Klieschen als Flunder unterwegs. Weder ich noch der andere fingen eine Scholle.

Grüße snapper 99

PS. :  das war wohl erstmal der letzte Eintrag aus der "brandung" da ich das leihauto jetzt nicht mehr habe... 
Dann muss ich wohl wenns corona technisch wieder möglich ist irgendwie per Anhalter durch die Galaxis


----------



## greenzebra

Es ist März. 
Dieses Wochenende standen am Weißenhäuser Strand nicht nur jede Menge Mefo-Angler sondern auch schon wieder einige Dreibeine. War jemand mal wieder los und kann sagen ob die Fische schon so weit unter Land kommen?


----------



## Rheinspezie

Mal ne´ Frage in die Runde :

Die Flunder hat doch ein paar Schuppen auf der dunklen Seite - kann man die mit dem Messer wegschuppen oder wie macht Ihr das 

vor/bei dem essen mit der dunklen Hautseite?

R.S.


----------



## Ruttentretzer

Gut braten und die Schuppen mit essen, oder die Haut abziehen.


----------



## Christian1982

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mal ne´ Frage in die Runde :
> 
> Die Flunder hat doch ein paar Schuppen auf der dunklen Seite - kann man die mit dem Messer wegschuppen oder wie macht Ihr das
> 
> vor/bei dem essen mit der dunklen Hautseite?
> 
> R.S.


Ich rocke die mit nem guten (stumpfen) Messer runter. Dann machts auch Spaß die Haut mitzuessen, wenn sie richtig gut Kross angebraten und gesalzen ist.


----------



## zulu1024

Hallo,

geht aktuell jemand auf Platte los? Mefo Saison ist am Start, aber für den alten Herren ist das nichts, daher der Gedanke an einem Tag am Strand. Kurze Recherche hat ergeben, dass sowieso so gut wie alle Platten mit dem Laichen in den Tiefen beschäftigt sind


----------



## buttweisser

Ganz schöne viele Fangmeldungen werden hier eingestellt. Ich meine damit nicht etwa das sie mir fehlen  , sondern das hier viel anderes Zeug zu lesen ist.


----------



## Esox 1960

buttweisser schrieb:


> Ganz schöne viele Fangmeldungen werden hier eingestellt. Ich meine damit nicht etwa das sie mir fehlen  , sondern das hier viel anderes Zeug zu lesen ist.


 Was willst du denn jetzt im März sehen,2 Dorsche und ein paar "schwangere" Butts ?
Wenn nichts, oder wenig gefangen wird,...........fängt das sabbeln an.


----------



## buttweisser

Dann habe ich bestimmt das Thema falsch verstanden. Ich dachte immer hier sollen nur Fangberichte eingestellt werden und für sabbeln gibt es andere Foren oder so.


----------



## nobbi1962

buttweisser schrieb:


> Dann habe ich bestimmt das Thema falsch verstanden. Ich dachte immer hier sollen nur Fangberichte eingestellt werden und für sabbeln gibt es andere Foren oder so.


Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen


----------



## buttweisser

Moin  nobbi1962,

ich hoffe inständig, dass du den Hinweis nicht wegen mir eingestellt hast. 

Und dem zulu1024 hab ich mal meine Erfahrungen auf Platte im zeitigen Frühjahr unter "Offtopic" mitgeteilt.


----------



## HAVSEI

*Datum:* 22.10.21 17 - 21Uhr
*Ort: Scharbe
Wetter: *stürmisch, zwischendurch leichter Regen, ca. 7° C und Vollmond
*Wind: *Wind aus NW mit teils starken Böen
*Wasser: *leichte seitliche Brandung, niedriger Wasserstand - auflaufend, fast kein Kraut
*Köder: *WW
*Fang: * 4 Platte bis 35cm


----------



## Dorschoffi

Waren gestern am 23.10. bei ablandigen Wind in Rosenfelde. Eigentlich sollte es Dazendorf werden, aber die Welle am Nachmittag bei NW 5 erschien uns noch zu heftig.
Also rüber zur Ostseite. Bei glatter See und glasklaren Wasser konnte ich 3 Klieschen und 2 Flundern zwischen 30 und 40 cm mitnehmen. Meine 3 Mitangler fingen ebenfalls einige Platten. Trotz der eher schlechten Bedingungen ein gelungener Brandungsabend.


----------



## Brutzel

Heute mein Geburtstag am Strand verbracht. Ecke Heiligendamm, ablandiger Wind.
Gab 5 Platte zum mitnehmen und eben soviele durften wieder zurück.


----------



## buttweisser

Ein Kumpel von mir war letzte Woche auf dem Darß und hat ganz gut Flundern gefangen, paar kleine Klieschen waren auch dabei.


----------



## degl

Dann wolle wir mal:

















Gestern einfach mal los..........Kiel hatte Watties  und selbst Seitenwind und Dauerniesel konnten micht nicht abbringen.........

Schönbergerstrand unweit der Seebrücke war ich dann am Strandeln.
5 Std. und 5 Platten später gab ich dann doch auf und konnte von den Fünfen 3 mit fast 40cm mitnehmen......

gruß degl


----------



## angler1996

es gibt noch Brandungsangler Petri , 
Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr auf ALS  kam ich mir vor wie Aussatz, der kleine Arzgebirgler allein am Meer


----------



## derporto

Lange nichts mehr zu lesen hier. Fahre nächste Woche 2-3 Tage nach Kühlungsborn. Wie sieht´s denn aus aktuell? Hornis und Hering schon da? Butt wird wohl wie immer gut gehen, vorallem bei etwas Wind. Also Jungs und Mädels von der Küste, gebt mir bitte mal einen kleinen Lagebericht ohne dass ich dafür einen eigenen Thread aufmachen muss. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Jan_Cux

Plattfisch läuft, Hering voll da, Hornhecht noch nicht. Plattfische zusammen mit den Angel Freunden 71 Stück seit Anfang Januar.


----------



## Angelopa

Hat sich eigentlich schon mal jemand die Mühe über die Schonzeiten in der Ostsee von Flundern und Schollen gemacht.

Für weibliche *Schollen* und* Flunder* besteht *in Schleswig*-*Holstein* vom 01.02. bis zum 30.04. *Schonzeit*. Da es keine Möglichkeit gibt, das Geschlecht von *Schollen* äußerlich festzustellen, müssen alle gefangenen *Schollen* wieder zurückgesetzt werden.

Beim Dorsch fing es auch so an, alles fangen was Gräten hatte und anschließend kam das große Katzenjammern. 
Augenmaß sollte in der heutigen Zeit vor Masse stehen.


----------



## nobbi1962

...


----------



## degl

Angelopa schrieb:


> Hat sich eigentlich schon mal jemand die Mühe über die Schonzeiten in der Ostsee von Flundern und Schollen gemacht.
> 
> Für weibliche *Schollen* und* Flunder* besteht *in Schleswig*-*Holstein* vom 01.02. bis zum 30.04. *Schonzeit*. Da es keine Möglichkeit gibt, das Geschlecht von *Schollen* äußerlich festzustellen, müssen alle gefangenen *Schollen* wieder zurückgesetzt werden.
> 
> Beim Dorsch fing es auch so an, alles fangen was Gräten hatte und anschließend kam das große Katzenjammern.
> Augenmaß sollte in der heutigen Zeit vor Masse stehen.


Nun ja.........so ist das mit Gesetzestexten.....man muß sie aufmerksam lesen....in SH ist die Ostsee seit längerem von der Schollenschonzeit ausgenommen und seit nunmehr 30 Jahren fange ich nur Plattfische,fast ausschließlich Flundern und Klieschen und noch "Mischformen"......aber die echte Scholle kommt eben sehr selten(im Vergleich zu Flundern) am Ostseestrand vor..........

gruß degl


----------



## Dorschgreifer

degl schrieb:


> Nun ja.........so ist das mit Gesetzestexten.....man muß sie aufmerksam lesen....in SH ist die Ostsee seit längerem von der Schollenschonzeit ausgenommen und seit nunmehr 30 Jahren fange ich nur Plattfische,fast ausschließlich Flundern und Klieschen und noch "Mischformen"......aber die echte Scholle kommt eben sehr selten(im Vergleich zu Flundern) am Ostseestrand vor..........
> 
> gruß degl


Selbst einige Mindestmaße sind ja seit etlichen Jahren durch eine Allgemeinverfügung außer Kraft gesetzt, die ständig verlängert wird..., aktuell ist diese Allgemeinverfügung bis Ende 2023 gültig, zu finden hier:






						Gesetze-Rechtsprechung Schleswig-Holstein
					

Recherche juristischer Informationen




					www.gesetze-rechtsprechung.sh.juris.de


----------



## Angelopa

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Selbst einige Mindestmaße sind ja seit etlichen Jahren durch eine Allgemeinverfügung außer Kraft gesetzt, die ständig verlängert wird..., aktuell ist diese Allgemeinverfügung bis Ende 2023 gültig, zu finden hier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesetze-Rechtsprechung Schleswig-Holstein
> 
> 
> Recherche juristischer Informationen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gesetze-rechtsprechung.sh.juris.de


Vielen dank für die Info. Dieses Thema in Punkto Mindestmaße und Schonzeitenaufhebung ist meines Wissens im allgemeinen unbekannt. Aber da sehen wir es wieder: "Man lernt nie aus"

Gruß
Angelopa


----------



## Mefospezialist

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Selbst einige Mindestmaße sind ja seit etlichen Jahren durch eine Allgemeinverfügung außer Kraft gesetzt


Außer Kraft gesetzt ist richtig aber es soll kein falscher Eindruck entstehen, dass die Fischer keinen Mindestmaßen unterliegen, deshalb noch zur Info als Randnotiz.

Die Verordnung enthält immer noch Mindestmaße, nur unterscheiden sich diese zu denen, welche für uns Angler gelten. 
Zum Beispiel liegt das normale Mindestmaß für Flunder liegt bei 25cm, Klische 23cm und durch die Verordnung ist es auf 20cm für die Fischer reduziert.


----------



## degl

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Außer Kraft gesetzt ist richtig aber es soll kein falscher Eindruck entstehen, dass die Fischer keinen Mindestmaßen unterliegen, deshalb noch zur Info als Randnotiz.
> 
> Die Verordnung enthält immer noch Mindestmaße, nur unterscheiden sich diese zu denen, welche für uns Angler gelten.
> Zum Beispiel liegt das normale Mindestmaß für Flunder liegt bei 25cm, Klische 23cm und durch die Verordnung ist es auf 20cm für die Fischer reduziert.


Kein Fischer wird diese Maße anlanden.......für die Profis ist es entweder Discard(ausschuß) oder Gammelfisch für die Fischmehlproduzenten.........genau diese "Kleinmaße" haben meiner Meinung nun endgültig für das Verschwinden der Dorsche geführt, denn z.Zt. sind in der Brandung nicht mal Kleindorsche zufällig dabei..........Null-Zero....da wird ab 1.April weiterhin nicht mal einer zum mitnehmen dabei sein

gruß degl

P.s. und wir Angler popeln uns auch noch gegenseitig in der Nase


----------



## Mefospezialist

degl schrieb:


> Kein Fischer wird diese Maße anlanden......


Das wissen wir doch. 
Ich wollte nur nicht, das jemand denkt es gäbe für die Fischer keine Mindestmaße, denn das könnte man aus dem Text oben so lesen.



degl schrieb:


> genau diese "Kleinmaße" haben meiner Meinung nun endgültig für das Verschwinden der Dorsche geführt, denn z.Zt. sind in der Brandung nicht mal Kleindorsche zufällig dabei..........Null-Zero....da wird ab 1.April weiterhin nicht mal einer zum mitnehmen dabei sein


Jepp, das ist ein großes Problem.


----------



## Dorschgreifer

Angelopa schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die Info. Dieses Thema in Punkto Mindestmaße und Schonzeitenaufhebung ist meines Wissens im allgemeinen unbekannt. Aber da sehen wir es wieder: "Man lernt nie aus"
> 
> Gruß
> Angelopa


Ja, ist auch schwer zu verstehen, diese Regelung gilt schon über 10 Jahre und sie schaffen es nicht sie in die BifO aufzunehmen, sondern verlängern jedes Jahr so eine Verfügung.... Aber Angler sollen sich immer über die aktuellen Regelungen informieren und mit so etwas wird es einem nicht gerade leicht gemacht, leider.


----------



## degl

all,

Dienstag gings nochmal nach Hohenfelde:







Und die Platten waren da. In guter Größe und wieder gut beieinander:






41cm waren hoch, doch die Anderen nur wenig dahinter........7 Stk gingen mit, da um 20:00 ein stetiger Landregen einsetzte






Aber mehr als ausreichend für nen 2 Personenhaushalt

gruß degl


----------



## Mefospezialist

degl schrieb:


> 7 Stk gingen mit, da um 20:00 ein stetiger Landregen einsetzte


Petri!
Wie lang warst Du draussen?


----------



## degl

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Petri!
> Wie lang warst Du draussen?


 von 16:00 - 20:00 ...........gruß degl


----------



## Timo.Keibel

Im März waren Elmar Elfers und ich auf der Seebrücke in Wustrow unterwegs. 
Ein paar Platten gab es auch. Hier unser Fangbericht im Clip:


----------



## Stulle

*Datum*:Freitag, 15.04.22
*Ort*: zwischen Presen und Klausdorf
*Wetter*: Bedeckt und Kalt
*Wind*: NO später O
*Angelzeit*: 15:30-21:00
*Köder*: Ringler
*Vorfach*: Doppel und Durchlauf, rote Perle brachte erst zur Dämmerung Erfolg. 
*Wurfweiten*: weit
*Fang*: ~10 Flundern und 1 Kliesche
Alle sehr dünn und zwischen 20-35cm


----------



## degl

Obwohl Brandung nicht mehr geht, gehts ganz ohne Salzwasser nun auch nicht.
Daher gestern mal wieder am Kai gewesen und in 4 Std. 7 Dorsche, dank Durchlaufmontage nicht verangelt, 2 Wittels und 7 Platte gefangen.

Ab 20:00 war Schluß und ab nach Hause 

gruß degl


----------

